#ubuntu-pl 2011-06-20
<lisu> powitać
<Natasza> przewitać ;)
<lisu> ale tłumy, Natasza, ty co tak rano?
<Natasza> męczę się z NTFS'em
<Natasza> niby partycja jest ale nic nie mogę skopiować
<lisu> zamontowana?
<Natasza> tia
<Natasza> spróbuję ntfs-3g
<lisu> na czym to kombinujesz? jakie distro?
<Natasza> na gentoo
<lisu> ło matko
<Natasza> żeby ta osoba miała lina to bym na ext3 wrzucił a tak muszę się bawić
<lisu> o widzisz, u ciebie wiem ze czasem moze nie chodzic, a ja odpaliłem o 7 windows xp i nie chodzi jak cza... what a cR*p
<Natasza> ntfs-3g [SOLVED] ;)
<Natasza> bo gnomowy/kernelowy jest nie dopracowany
<lisu> (razem sie pisze) btw. windows to chyba jedyny system który wiesza się/przymula już od samego wyklikania 15 razy menu x)  LOL
<Natasza> lisu: smigasz na zasilaczu lapkowym?
<lisu> teraz... nie, w robocie siedze i mam trupa nei komputer
<Natasza> lisu: masz takie coś jak nie masz baterii tykniesz mocniej wtyczką od strony lapka i wywala kernel panic?
<lisu> 5 minut temu kliknałem zeby mi z pidgina przeszło na firefoxa... ciągle pisze na pidginie a ff w tle odpalony, ale jakoś nie chce ff uaktywnic okna
<lisu> Natasza: zdefiniuj "tykniesz mocniej wtyczką"
<Natasza> lisu: szarpniesz kabelkiem np. przy podłączaniu urządzenia do USB
<lisu> nie pamiętam abym na lapie miał kernel panic z powodu zasilania typu => 'podłącz/wyłącz zasilacz'
<lisu> Natasza: jeszcze takich cudów to nie miałem
<lisu> co prawda po przebudzeniu lapa czasem usb nie reaguje i mysz nie wstaje, ale kernel panic to przesada lekka
<Natasza> eh, te stare CompaQ'i
<lisu> crap
<spass> lisu: na nowego kompa żałują ? ;)
<lisu> 2 próba przywrócenia okna firefoxa do aktywnego zawiodła, ide bo miałem zgłoszenieu, a zdalnie nic nie zrobie, bo kurwa wind0ws sie zwiesił, ja p...le, urwać nać, gdzie są jakie fajki
<Natasza> Where are the calculations that go with a calculated risk?
<Natasza> I never take work home with me; I always leave it in some bar along the way.
<Natasza> f**k nie tutaj ;x
<abbus> :)
<Natasza> When you say 'I wrote a program that crashed Windows', people just stare at
<Natasza> you blankly and say 'Hey, I got those with the system, *for free*'. -- Linus Torvalds
<Natasza> lisu: su -ck reboot?
 * Natasza Now Playing: Bullet For My Valentine - Tears Don't Fall
<Natasza> teledysk zajebisty ;)
<Natasza> umount /mnt/ntfs
<lisu> Natasza: updejt winzgrozy, przez prawie godzine nie mozna było pracować jak sie updejtowało
<Dreadlish> o/
<abbus> \o
<abbus> hmm jak zaktualizowac program z pliku na dysku?
<abbus> bo w pakietach tego nei bylo
<abbus> znaczy aktualizacji
<Dreadlish> dpkg -i
<Dreadlish> albo gdebi
<abbus> i po -i nazwa programu rozumiem tak?
<Dreadlish> -i nazwa paczki
<Dreadlish> niby jak on ma ci paczke znaleść po nazwie programu jak nie ma jej w repo?
<abbus> to moze wyjasnie
<abbus> polishtracker.org nie toleruje roznych klientow torrent i dopuszczaja jakies tam konkretne wersje
<abbus> w ubuntu standardowykl klientem jest transmission
<abbus> obecnie mam w wersji 2.05 a oni dopuszczaja 2.04 i 2.22
<abbus> i udostepnili plik z aktualna wersja
<Diabelko> to jakiś żałosny tracker
<shpaq> mornin'
<gjm> Bry
<spass> gjm: greetings
<gjm> from?
<gjm> :D
<spass> hell ?!?
<gjm> zuo
<Matan[M]> bry
<abbus> hi
<Filar> hi
<Admc> Czym różni się technologia Intel turbo boost (oprócz nazwy brzmiącej pro dla laika) od ustawienia trybu pracy procesora na ondemand?
<spass> Admc: nie.
<spass> na zwiększeniu taktowania rdzeni w procesorze
<Admc> no to fabryczny overclock
<spass> takie auto podkręcanie serwowane przez producenta
<Admc> nie wiem czym się intel podnieca
<Admc> fabryczny overclock występował już od dawna
<spass> Admc: tak, z tym, że normalnie jak podkręcasz to zmieniasz taktowanie dla wszystkich rdzeni
<Admc> kiedyś ati podkręciło jakiegoś radeona i wypuściło jako nową kartę graficzną
<spass> Admc: a intel zrobił to tak, że jak gra jeden rdzeń uzywa to np o 33% zwiększa wydajność rdzenia. Jak 2 rdzenie są używane to każdy skacze o powiedzmy 20% itd
<spass> czyli całkiem sprawnie działa toto jako alternatywa do ręcznego forsowania wszytkich rdzeni naraz.
<spass> gry przeważnie dalej robione są jednowątkowo góra 2 (np BF:BC2)
<Admc> ja tutaj nie widzę żadnej innowacji
<spass> a mi się podoba
<Admc> bajer marketingowy
<spass> działający bajer
<spass> w sensie jak chce podkręcić, kilkam przycisk i mam podkręcone. Bezpiecznie i rdzenie te które pracują
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nie da się usunąć pojedynczej wiadomosci z watki??? zimbra kasuje od razu caly watek???
 * BlessJah zaliczył właśnie "Oh, did i just removed a file? Removed ALL files?"
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=1&image_id=3905
<foreste> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=1&image_id=3905
<BlessJah> a widzielisice http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=1&image_id=3905 ???
<foreste> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=1&image_id=3904
<BlessJah> foreste: dostajesz kasę za wyświetlane tam reklamy czy coś?
<Dreadlish> re
<bt4> o/ Dreadlish
<Dreadlish> ło
<Dreadlish> bt4: o/
<Wilczek> \o/
<Wilczek>  |
<Wilczek> | |
<ubuntu-usr> czesc
<webczat> Hej.
<ubuntu-usr> jak sie nazywa program do robienia screenshotow dostarczany razem z ubuntu? jakims cudem po upgradzie mi wsiaknal
<Wilczek> gnome-screenshot?
<Wilczek> albo gnome-screensaver
<webczat> ?
<winter> webczat: o/
<krzakx> jak przekonwertowac plik png o duzej rozdzielczosci ok. 50 000px x 12 000px do jpg ?
<winter> ile on zajmuje
<BlessJah> krzakx: convert?
<BlessJah> najszybsza chyba metoda
<BlessJah> ale i tak to trochę zajmie
<BlessJah> convertem bedziesz mogl od razu zmniejszych obrazek
<abbus> hmm niezla matryca :D
<koyot_> bry
<krzakx> tak, robilem convert -quality 90 blabla.png blabla.jpg
<krzakx> i zabraklo mi ramu :|
<abbus> krzakx: jakiego sprzety uzywasz?
<BlessJah> krzakx: swap
<winter> też się poytam ile zajmuje
<BlessJah> krzakx: podziel obrazek na kawałki
<BlessJah> i wtedy konwertuj
<Quintasan> Ale BitCoinerów dupa musi boleć teraz
<Quintasan> :D
<krzakx> a co z bitcoinem sie dzieje ?
<BlessJah> Quintasan: mowisz o tych bitcoinach co to je ukradli?
<Quintasan> Ta
<Quintasan> "tylko" 1000$
<BlessJah> dolarów czy bitcoinów?
<krzakx> wracajac do mojego obrazka, to jest zaprojektowany w Inkscape banner o wymiarach rzeczywistych 10mx1.2 w 300dpi
<Quintasan> Bitcoinów było chyba 25000
<krzakx> i teraz wyslalem do drukarni .png , ale oni chca jpg ;|
<BlessJah> krzakx: ej, jak to jest wektor...
<Quintasan> Sprzedawał po takiej cenie że szok
<KoYoT> Yep
<BlessJah> Quintasan: ukradli czy sprzedali
<Quintasan> A potem wypłacił $1000 bo tylko tyle dało radę
<Quintasan> ukradli a potem sprzedali
<BlessJah> aaa
<webczat> erm
<BlessJah> no to bitcoiny lecą w dół
<Quintasan> Teraz do góry
<Quintasan> 17,5$ za BTC
<webczat> można jakoś mieć pythona3 ze wszystkimi modułami z zewnątrz, czy nie?
<krzakx> BlessJah:  tak wektory, ale drukania chce TIF lub JPG :|
<BlessJah> wygeneruj z wektora jpg
<BlessJah> w rozsadnej rozdziałce
<krzakx> ale czym ? Inkscape nie ma opcji exportu do JPG
<ubuntu-usr> nie lepiej plik svg wrzucic do scribusa a stamta wygenerowac pdf?
<krzakx> pdf ? drukarnia obsluzy ?
<ubuntu-usr> pdf teoretycznie drukarni powinien byc na reke
<ubuntu-usr> albo eps
<ubuntu-usr> jak maja archaiczne sprzety
<krzakx> .eps im wyslalem, a oni chca jpg albo tifa :|
<krzakx> chyba ze cos zle wygenerowalem. Musze zamienic wszystko na sciezki (teksty itp.)
<krzakx> o czym jeszcze powinnienem pamietac? co z obrazkami osadzone/lacze ?
<ubuntu-usr> no to zes musial nawtekac vectorow tyle, ze boja sie ze RIP zamarznie
<ubuntu-usr> cholera
<ubuntu-usr> szukam wtyczki do inkscape ale bieda jest
<ubuntu-usr> moze jakis program madry wynajde co progeresywnie konwertuje grafike, bo przekonwertowac na raz jeden duzy plik to zabraknie zasobow
<krzakx> to bardzo prosze o pomoc, zaraz pokze podglad w nizszej rozdzielczosci
<ubuntu-usr> tylko jest jeszcze jedno ale - zapewne musi to byc CMYK
<ubuntu-usr> i tu moze byc klops
<krzakx> no własnie jak to jest z tym Cmykiem ? jak ja mam to zrobic, skoro nie znam profili ich maszyn drukujacych ?
<ubuntu-usr> wtedy trzeba by uzyc wylacznie GIMP i wtyczki do niego o nazwie separate+
<krzakx> nawiazujac do tego http://garmahis.com/tips/why-avoid-rgb-to-cmyk-conversion-before-print
<ubuntu-usr> jak zainstalujesz separate+ w GIMPie bedziesz mogl konwertowac do profili jak i przypisywac profile znane z photoshopki
<ubuntu-usr> szukam obejsc
<ubuntu-usr> moze wystarczy cups
<ubuntu-usr> taka wirtualna drukarka
<ubuntu-usr> moze bedzie mozna wydrukowac jpg za jego pomoca
<ubuntu-usr> na pewno da sie pdfy drukowac
<ubuntu-usr> a pdfy mozna otwierac i rastrowac w GIMPie
<ubuntu-usr> tylko przy takiej operacji trzeba dac minimum 300dpi
<krzakx> a jak oni obsluza rastora 300dpi o wymiarach 10mx1,2m ? bo mi nawet komp nie chce wygenerowac podgladu
<ubuntu-usr> a co to ma byc? plakat pol mojej wsi?
<ubuntu-usr> czy moze jakis baner
<BlessJah> krzakx: hm...
<BlessJah> krzakx: ja powiem tak
<BlessJah> na cholerę 300dpi
<BlessJah> czy oni to mają oglądać z lupą?
<krzakx> 150 wystarcyz ?
<krzakx> baner, to moze ja udostepnie te pliki, tylko cholera jak osadzic pliki graficzne w SVG ?
<krzakx> rastorowe pliki graficzne
<ubuntu-usr> krzakx: ile masz ramu i jaki procek i ile swapu
<krzakx> 2GB ram, 1GB swap, procek 1.6 GHz Core2Duo
<ubuntu-usr> ja mam athlon 3700+ 1,5GB RAM i 1GB SWAP, juz wiele przeroznych rzeczy na nim robilem, obrabialem dokumenty majace po 700warstw w GIMPie
<ubuntu-usr> o zesz
<ubuntu-usr> to wiecej ode mnie
<ubuntu-usr> a ile caly plik svg Ci zajmuje
<Dreadlish> je tam
<krzakx> kurde... cos robie zle. 12KB :|
<Dreadlish> grafika troche zajmuje
<gjm> Dreadlish: :*
<krzakx> musze osadzic rastory.... zaraz znajde jak to zrobic
<Dreadlish> gjm: co kochasiu? :D
<gjm> Dreadlish: puci puci
<ubuntu-usr> 12KB? a w projekcie masz same krzywe?
<Dreadlish> gjm: ojojoj, niedopieszczony jesteś?
<gjm> niom
<Dreadlish> uuu
<krzakx> nie tylko krzywe, zobacz prosze podglad png http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17392916/domweselnypodglad.png
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: dopieść gjma bo ja nie kobita
<krzakx> kurde nie dziala, moment prosze
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: nie gustuje w dzieciach.
<ubuntu-usr> jest
<krzakx> ok
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: :D
<gjm> bastetmilo: :(
<gjm> 5 lat to nie dziecko
<Dreadlish> 5 lat to niemowle
<ubuntu-usr> krzakx, domyslam sie, ze to ma byc banner
<bastetmilo> 5 lat to mały bachor.
<krzakx> tak, tak, to jest akurat mniejszy baner 3mx1.2m
<ubuntu-usr> krzakx, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6441674&postcount=4
<ubuntu-usr> zobacz
<ubuntu-usr> ponoc cups moze drukowac
<ubuntu-usr> nawet do TIF-u
<ubuntu-usr> tyle, ze boje sie ze trzeba bedzie konwertowac ta grafike
<ubuntu-usr> i padna czerwinie i niebieskosci
<ubuntu-usr> krzakx, wpadlem na szalony pomysl
<krzakx> no dawaj
<ubuntu-usr> krzakx, otworz firefox, zainstaluj screengrab
<ubuntu-usr> wrzuc plik svg na dropbox
<ubuntu-usr> i wyswietl go ffx
<ubuntu-usr> pozniej sie posluz screengrabem aby zapisac plik
<ubuntu-usr> tylko nie wiem w jakich proporcjach i jakiej rozdzielczosci screengrab zapisuje pliki
<krzakx> taa, już widzę, jak jakiś plugin zapisuje 300dpi xD
<krzakx> k,u
<krzakx> klucz do sukcesu to zapisanie tego pliku tak, aby Scribus
<krzakx> otworzył go razem z osadzonymi rastorami
<foreste> gimp >
<krzakx> bo tak wyglada svg http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17392916/300x120.svg
<ubuntu-usr> foreste, GIMP zje caly RAM na sniadanie
<krzakx> nic nie rozumiem! otworzcie prosze ten plik, i powiedzcie czy otwieraja sie wam rastory (czerwone tlo, i dwa zdjecia)
<ubuntu-usr> u mnie kawalek zoltego koloru sie zaladawoalo
<ubuntu-usr> mam net z playa wiec poczekam az to sie zajaduje
<ubuntu-usr> krzakx, no wiec nie laduje sie cos po prawej
<ubuntu-usr> znaczy lewej
<ubuntu-usr> mam bialy prostokat
<ubuntu-usr> krzakx, probowales exportowac za pomoca scribusa?
<krzakx> nie bo scribus, nie wczytuje mi obrazkow :|
<ubuntu-usr> a probowales osadzic obrazy w dokumencie inkscape?
<ubuntu-usr> wtedy powinno byc ok
<ubuntu-usr> z tego co wiem to masz 3 lacza w 1 pliku svg
<ubuntu-usr> z/w
<krzakx> jak osadzić tak, żeby scribus to odczytal, troche popracowalem i mam juz svg o wadze ok. 3mb http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17392916/300x120r2.svg
<krzakx> a Scribus i tak nie wczytuje obrazkow!!! cholera
<ubuntu-usr> zaraz zobacze go w GIMPie?
<ubuntu-usr> tylko nie mam wtyczki separate+
<ubuntu-usr> jaki to ma byc rzomiar w cm?
<ubuntu-usr> ta w oglole to obrysy moga byc za cienkie. nikt z drukarni Ci o tym nie powiedzial?
<ubuntu-usr> krzakx, sprobuj ze 150dpi w GIMP. Mi poszlo, masz nieco wiecej RAMu i lepszy procek, wiec mozesz zaryzykowac 200dpi. Przy tak olbrzymim banerze powinno to w zupelnosci wystarczyc
<ubuntu-usr> pozostaje zainstalowac separate+, skonwertowac do odpowiedniego profilu grafeike i tak przygotowany obraz zapisac jako TIF
<ubuntu-usr> akurat 1,2GB pamieci zajmuje obraz przy 150dpi, powininno Ci sie udac z 200dpi na 90%
<krzakx> no zrobilem w 150dpi i wysle do drukarni
<krzakx> kurde walic to
<ubuntu-usr> a co z trybem kolorow? poslesz im to w RGB? nic nie mowili, ze potrzenuja tego w CMYK?
<termi> nie wysyla sie do drukarni w rgb
<ubuntu-usr> bo jak to przyjma, puszcza do druku i kolory popadaja, to uwierz, nikt nie bedzie zadowolony z finallnego efektu
<termi> dokładnie :) dlatego cmyk only :)
<termi> i 150 dpi styknie mozesz ewentualnie 175 dac
<ubuntu-usr> krzakx, no, ale to twoja skora na tym ucierpi, ja chcialem byc mily i chcialem pomoc na tyle ile moge i mam wiedzy i czasu
<bastetmilo> eh. Domorosli graficy...
<krzakx> wiem, wiem bardzo dziekuje za pomoc
<krzakx> a co do CMYK to nie rozumiem, gosc w drukarni gorzej przekonwertuje niz ja ? i jak sie ustosunkujecie do tego http://garmahis.com/tips/why-avoid-rgb-to-cmyk-conversion-before-print
<ubuntu-usr> gosc w drukarni teoretycznie ma w nosie twoja prace. zrobic grafike i przygowac ja druku to zadanie grafika, a nie drukarza/operatora. Pomysl sobie, ze co by bylo, gdyby majac setki zlecen w ciagu dnia taki operator musial by poprawiac prace innych grafikow?
<termi> dokladnie on tylko ripuje prace i nie wnika w to co tam jest
<ubuntu-usr> to tak samo jak nalinii produkcyjnej by szly ryby i koles, ktory czysci ryby z osci na filety kazal poprawiac swoja robote pakujacemy te filety
<ubuntu-usr> ale jak juz napisalem wczesniej, to twoja skora, a nie moj interes
<Matan[M]> bry
<bt4> bry
<Killos> witam
<Nerihsa> dobry wieczor
<kldsja> haha
<kldsja> http://2loswidnik.pl/
<kldsja> licealiści hakujom
<dwe11er> kldsja: ujmujesz licealistom
<dwe11er> ale tak to jest jak sie stawia forum na phpbb by przemo ;s
<Nerihsa> a co tam hasla niehashowane :?
<Nerihsa> no w sumie jak widze to same takie krotkie
<kldsja> pewnie bruteforce
<Dreadlish> re
<winter> http://pclab.pl/news46310.html
<Caemyr> Hakerzy już teraz zapowiadają, że chcą przede wszystkim kraść i wypuszczać do sieci tajne dokumenty rządowe, w tym adresy i komunikację elektroniczną (e-mail).
<Caemyr> ....
<winter> lulz
<Natasza> sec
<winter> widzieliście nowy progress bar nyan cata?
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH2-TGUlwu4
<winter> w ogóle nie można na tej stronie używać łapek :F
<winter> http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/169656/police.html
<jacekowski> BlessJah: da sie
<BlessJah> no to ja pytam, czemu caly watek poszedl od razu?
<BlessJah> ale dobra, na zimbre juz od dawna narzekalem, a nadal uzywam (bo nie mam nic innego)
<Natasza> jak się listowało kanały?
<lisu> Natasza: nie rób tego
<Natasza> lisu: ale to w innej sieci
<Natasza> jest 80 kanałów
<lisu> no to dajesz / i list
<Natasza> irc.anonops.ru ;)
<Wilczek> Lol
<Wilczek> Wylistowałem :D
<lisu> co warty jest Asus Eee PC 1015PD ?
<lisu> na tym odpali ubunciaka?
<Natasza> lisu: gentoo na pewno :D
<lisu> pytam o ubuntu i unity/compiz a nie o gen... italia
<dwe11er> pewnie ma wifi bradcoma
<dwe11er> ale odpalić odpali
<Aleksander> Witajcie :) Jak w najnowszym Ubuntu mogę zamienić indicator-applet na pojedyncze, wybrane applety od głośności etc? Wolę trzymać IM w trayu, nie na indicatorze
<Nerihsa> ;o
<Nerihsa> a ok
<Nerihsa> myslalem ze to kanal gentoo
<Stirlitz> włączyć obsługę traya, jakis komunikator co ma osobno, pidgin np
<Aleksander> Stirlitz, ok, a jak włączyć indicatory od sieci, dźwięku, etc, żeby móc później samemu włączyć?
<Stirlitz> tak łatwo to nie ma ;)
<Stirlitz> stare applety z gnome2 nie działają
<Aleksander> za przeproszeniem, lolwut? o.O
<Aleksander> co to ma być, Rok Łamania Kompatybilności Wstecznej?
<Stirlitz> nazywaj to jak chcesz ;)
<Nerihsa> no kiedys trzeba zaczac ;o
<Aleksander> ale GNOME 2 było dobre.
<Stirlitz> to włacz sobie przy logowaniu
<Aleksander> a teraz nawet nie mogę odpalić Banshee, bo schowała się w indicatorze dźwięku
<Aleksander> wystarczy zmienić rodzaj sesji - i będą działały indicatory?
<Stirlitz> uhm
<Stirlitz> do następnego ubuntu :)
<Aleksander> a potem i to wycofują?
<Stirlitz> uhm
<Aleksander> wytłumaczcie mi proszę: dlaczego?
<Aleksander> czy stary paradygmat pulpitu był aż tak ZŁY?
<Stirlitz> ale nas się pytasz?
<Aleksander> no wyglądacie na bardziej zorientowanych
<Aleksander> poza tym, nie było głosowania, czy czegoś?
<Stirlitz> włacz sobie gnome3 to dopiero "bajka"
<Stirlitz> unity przy tym jest mocno konfigurowalne ;P
<Aleksander> widziałem
<Aleksander> wściekłem się, jak w kochanym rolling release na archu mi AUTOMATYCZNIE przeszło z gnome 2 na 3
<Stirlitz> powoli narobią appletów, a jak juz bedzie działac wszystko to znowu rewolucja
<Stirlitz> witaj w świecie os
<Stirlitz> no ubuntu sobie jeszce mozesz pare lat pouzywac po staremu
<Aleksander> przepraszam, ale mam wrażenie, że wcześniej nie zmieniano paradygmatów DE
<Aleksander> już Duke Nukem Forever miał wyjść, zanim się pojawi Gnome 3 o.O
<Aleksander> er, wait.
<Aleksander> nieważne.
<winter> wyszedł krótko po gnome 3 ;-P
<Aleksander> właśnie się skapnąłem
<anemus> całe szczęście zawsze znajdzie się jakiś konserwatywny "oczopląsacz"
<Aleksander> dobra, amerykanie mają racje, koniec świata się zbliża
<winter> Aleksander: to bierz gigantyczny kredyt i przechlej w tydzień ;-P
<Stirlitz> ajtam ajtam unity nie jest złe
<Aleksander> ja nie mam nic przeciwko liberalizmowi, ale niech będzie konfigurowalny
<winter> i porzycz 1k
<Stirlitz> pożycz!
<winter> no, pożycz
<Aleksander> ano.
<Stirlitz> chyba ze to jakis specyficzny kredyt
<Aleksander> może kretyt?
<Aleksander> bo kretyt to i porzyczyć mogom.
<Aleksander> btw, orientujecie się, czy te zniżki na sprzęt dla członków Linux Foundation są atrakcyjne?
<BlessJah> Aleksander: nie możesz powiedzieć że coś stało się automatycznie
<BlessJah> Aleksander: nie w archu
 * Kwpolska slaps Aleksander around with GNOME Shell and Ionuț Biru.
<BlessJah> Aleksander: w archu dzieje się tylko to, czego sobie zażyczysz
<Stirlitz> i czy działają w ispotach
<Stirlitz> że się podłączę
<Aleksander> BlessJah, owszem, masz rację, sam zaktualizowałem i moją głupotą było nieprzejrzenie dokładnie listy zmian
<Aleksander> myślałem, że gnome3 wyjdzie jako nowy pakiet, a nie jako następca 2
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: * nie dotyczy gnome, którego `panem i władcą' jest Ionuț Biru i GNOME Foundation
<Aleksander> i nie wyrzucą 2 z repo od razu
<Kwpolska> Aleksander: distro?
<Aleksander> Kwpolska, teraz ubuntu
<Kwpolska> Aleksander: a to z gnome3?
<Aleksander> Arch Linux -_-'
<Kwpolska> s/-_-'//
<Aleksander> mają jakiś problem z odpowiedzialnością za pakiety imo.
<Kwpolska> undo
<Kwpolska> s/-_-'/=]/
<Aleksander> rozwalili pakiety od drukarek, rozwalili gnome
<Kwpolska> Aleksander: nie podoba sie, to idsz do maintainerow.  do gnome jest Ionuț Biru, rumun.
<Aleksander> właśnie widzę
<Aleksander> ale na razie chyba wybiorę się na xubuntu
<winter> drukarki i skanery nigdy nie były stabilne na linuksie
<Aleksander> winter, swego czasu Arch miał najlepsze wsparcie dla niektórych
<Aleksander> działały out-of-the-box
<Aleksander> instalowałeś sobie tylko pakiecik o nazwie drukarki i wszystko szło cudownie na każdej architekturze
<Aleksander> a teraz koszmar >.<
<winter> Ja od zawsze miałem problemy z moim urządzeniem wielofunkcyjnym brothera
<Aleksander> jakim? ja DCP 7030
<winter> raz na jakiś czas poprostu przestawał działać i trzeba było grzebać
<winter> mfc-215c
<winter> czy jakoś tak
<anemus> winter: dużo hp-ków działa
<winter> nie mam go już pół roku
<Stirlitz> a ja dcp 7010 i od zawsze działa
<Aleksander> btw, po instalacji xubuntu-desktop można usunąć całe ubuntu-desktop, czy coś się będzie krzaczyło?
<winter> no tak, ale to było urządzenie kupowane przez moją mamę, gdybym ja kupił wybrałbym coś działającego lepiej na lin
<winter> Aleksander: teoretycznie można
<Stirlitz> to metapaczka tylko
<winter> usuń dummy package, potem instaluj xubuntu-desktop a potem autoremove
<Aleksander> a jak usunąć za jednym zamachem całe unity i resztę rzeczy, których nie używam?
<Aleksander> a racja, dzięki winter
<winter> debian master race reporting in
<Stirlitz> unity to pare paczek "jeszcze"
 * winter ma 2l pepsi, like a boss
<Aleksander> btw, można usunąć sobie pakiet z metapaczki bez szkody dla systemu? np. gnumeric z xubuntu?
<Stirlitz> po co w ogóle xubuntu... xfce4-*
<Aleksander> Stirlitz, w zasadzie racja
<Stirlitz> xubuntu to tez metapaczka
<winter> ale zaciągnie całą domyślną konfigurację xubu
<Aleksander> chociaż jeszcze trochę rzeczy tam jest
<Kwpolska> Aleksander: of course
<Aleksander> Widzieliście http://youtu.be/BGgcGF1WAD0 ?
<Kwpolska> `title http://youtu.be/BGgcGF1WAD0
<Kwpolska> Przekliniak mnie nie lubi
<Kwpolska> 20:32 -KwBot(Kwpolska@unaffiliated/kwpolska/bot/kwbot)- YouTube - High-Speed  Robot Hand
<Aleksander> Zadziwiające, co może robotyka. Jeszcze dekada i naprawdę będziemy mieć robotyczne części ciała
<dwe11er> jak cie bedzie stać
<Aleksander> dwe11er, wszystko było na początku drogie
<winter> 2020
<Aleksander> winter, Kurzweil cały czas upiera się, że pokolenie '60 dożyje nieśmiertelności
<Aleksander> zobaczymy, jak pójdzie
<winter> Aleksander: hehe, a to ty grałeś w sc2?
<Aleksander> winter, to ja grałem w SC2
<winter> to masz zapka
<bt4> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ak3VdA0RcSc
<firemark> bt4: fajne :p
<Dreadlish> re
<Aleksander> Wróciłem, na xubuntu
<Aleksander> tylko zniknęły mi gdzieś belki menu i nie wiem, co się stało o.O
<Dreadlish> arch!
<TheNumb> 3l0
<TheNumb> ;]
<bt4> 3 2 0
<winter> http://film.onet.pl/wiadomosci/gwiazda-jackassa-nie-zyje,1,4527138,wiadomosc.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6266eaz> (at film.onet.pl)
<kklimonda^> winter: fake
<winter> niet
<kklimonda^> no patrz, a przed chwilą było, że fake
<abbus> lol a co mu sie stalo?
<winter> jechał swoim porshe po pijaku
<abbus> znajac ich t pewnie mial zajebista smierc
<abbus> aha
<abbus> to glupia
<Galvatron> Czytałem juz o tym
<winter> prawdopodobnie po pijaku bo zamieścił kilka godzin wcześniej na twitterze fotki z libacji ze znajomymi
<Galvatron> I też ktoś napominałe, że nie wiadomo czy to on był w tym aucie
<Galvatron> Które wygląda "Jak by je Godzilla połknęła"
<winter> bo auto stanęło w płomieniach
<winter> i usmażyli się jak kiełbaski na grillu
<winter> :-(
<firemark> będzie się działo na jackassach :p
<winter> właśnie pobieram jackass 3.5
<winter> najnowszy
<winter> jeszcze nie widziałem
<dwe11er> jeden z jackassów zgon zaliczył
<bt4> było wcześniej
 * Wilczek ziewa
<bt4> Wilczek, ja tez
<Wilczek> ^^
 * bt4 musi się kimnąć chwilkę...
<mortpolskipolak> cóż za ciekawa atmosfera tutaj panuje
<mortpolskipolak> ahhh
<Wilczek> mortpolskipolak: Tutaj jest tak zawsze - setka osób, ale prawie nigdy nikt nic nie powie, tylko momentami ktoś wchodzi albo wychodzi :)
<bastetmilo> znów się nudzicie?
<winter> bastetmilo: o/
<bastetmilo> cześć winter
<winter> sup
<Admc> poleci ktoś jakiego dobrego klienta torrent?
<Admc> bo transmission jakiś dupny jest
<winter> Admc: deluge, rtorrent, utorrent
<Admc> kiedyś używałem deluge i niezły nawet był
<winter> poza tym, że ma brzydkiego buga
<Admc> rtorrent nie ma gui, a mi się nie chce bawić w konsoli a utorrent trzeba odpalać przez wine
<Admc> a nie
<Admc> utorrent ma już wersję na linuxa
<Admc> z tym że bez gui
<winter> jest teraz natywny utorrent na lin
<winter> nie używałem
<winter> deluge mi wystarcza
<Admc> a co to za brzydki bug?
<szymon_g> witam
<Admc> mam się bać?
<mortpolskipolak> vuze też ujdzie
<winter> Admc: nic groźnego ale upierdliwe
<mortpolskipolak> ale za dużo śmieci ma w sobie
<winter> vuze nie jest potworem w javie?
<mortpolskipolak> jest właśnie
<Admc> o to to nie
<Admc> ja mam tylko 1 GB ramu
<Admc> i jednordzeniowy procesor
<Admc> potrzebne coś lekkiego i z gui
<winter> Admc: jak klikniesz "przejdź do katalogu pobierania" na liście torrentów to nagle zaczyna zżerać cały rdzeń
<winter> stresuje rdzeń
<winter> przynajmniej u mnie
<szymon_g> Admc, cos z lxde/xfce?
<Admc> szymon_g, mam gnome, więc ujdzie (o ile wiem lxde/xfce też używają gtk)
<Admc> byle by nie miało dziwnych zależności
<Admc> tak jak brasero czy amarok
<Admc> w sumie to nie lubię torrentów, wolę z ftp ciągnąć. z ftp mam zawsze 260 kB/s a teraz pobieram z torrenta i wacha mi się pomiędzy 2 kB/s a 10 kB/s
<Admc> ale cóż, chamy ograniczają wysyłanie do 1 kB/s to się nie ma co dziwić
<mortpolskipolak> nie korzystaj z publicznych
<Admc> z tym że tego co chcę ściągnąć nigdzie nie ma
<Admc> tylko na torrencie tym jest
<Admc> jest1
<Admc> znalazłem na ftp
<Admc> tylko jak mnie rozłączy to się wkurwie, a plik ma 5,10 GB
<szymon_g> uzyj -c z wgetem (zdaje sie)
<szymon_g> zacznie sciagac od miejsca gdize przerwalo
<szymon_g> (oidp)
<mortpolskipolak> jak mnie denerwuje często gnome ostatnio
<Admc> :D
<Admc> leci 180 kB/s
<Admc> z tym że to nie jest akurat ftp tylko coś typu rapidshare
<Admc> dziwne że dali w jednym parcie
<szymon_g> rs to chyba limit 100mb ma..
<Admc> teraz ma niby 200 MB
<szymon_g> btw, po raz pierwszy mi sie 7emka wywalila dzisiaj o.O
<szymon_g> o, dobrze wiedziec ze podniesli limity :)
<Admc> ale wszyscy teraz wrzucają na filesonic, obsługuje party do 1 GB
<Admc> więc luz
<mortpolskipolak> filesonic ma jeszcze lepsze prędkości wg mnie
<Admc> a jak jakiś serwer ma gówniany transfer rzędu 50 kB/s to jest rapideo
<Admc> sam używam i sobie chwalę
<mortpolskipolak> a mi ostatnio linux przestał się psuć ;x
<qermit> ?
<Admc> w00t! teraz leci 220 kB/s :D
<mortpolskipolak> http://gandiusz.deviantart.com/gallery/8077139#/d3cli8r urozmaicenie dla systemu
<Admc> ale fajnie aż 5,41 GB syfu, dobrze że mam kartę pamięci 16 GB :D
<winter> Admc: jdownloader
<Admc> wiem
<Admc> właśnie go używam
<Admc> ciekawe czy ktoś pokwapiłby się i przepisał go do C++
<Admc> bo ten kolos żre 150 MB ramu
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pZiBUCaj-k
<winter> Admc: ale jest przenośny
<Admc> i uruchamia się 5 lat
<Admc> wiele programów jest w C++ i jest wieloplatformowe
<winter> ale obsługuje wszystkie natywne interfejsy
<winter> i większość filehostingów + standardowe protokoły i jakieś tam vimeo, jewtube
<Admc> shit, pobrałem 100 MB i spadło do 51 kB/s
<winter> a co pobierasz w ogóle?
<Admc> nie chciałbyś wiedzieć
<winter> a to więcej ci nie doradzę
<winter> NightWish`: ping
<Admc> i wszystko jasne: limited to 50kB/sec after first 100M and no download managers
<NightWish`> pong
<NightWish`> ucze sie zimowaty :)
<winter> :-)
<winter> glhf
<winter> Edd1e: o/
<Edd1e> l[
<Edd1e> ;]
 * Wilczek time to say goodbye ;)
#ubuntu-pl 2011-06-21
<m477> winter: o/
<winter> m477: \o
<winter> sup
<m477> super
<m477> szto tam
<winter> próbuję uruchomić ioquake pod xp
<winter> i robię dwulitrową butelkę pepsi
<winter> uruchomiłem, xfire coś kaszanił
<winter> bez xfire śmiga jak marzenie
<winter> m477: a ty co tam robisz
<m477> analize rozdzielczosci przestrzennej detektorow krzemowych
<m477> w funkcji szerokosci paska
<winter> ło yesu
<winter> to chyba nie piłeś
<m477> ;]
<m477> jak widac
<m477> trzezwiutki jak skowronek :D
<m477> winter: ale mi smaka narobiles na browarka
<winter> ja s\nie mam
<winter> tylko pepsi dzisiaj piję
<m477> fu
<m477> nie lubie koli/pepsi
<winter> mam 2 litry i sączę
<m477> hm
<m477> tez mam smaka
<m477> wtf
<m477> oessu
<m477> ile dzisaj sie kodu naklepalem
<m477> winter: ratuj o//
<winter> ratuj się kto może!
<winter> m477 klepie kod!
<m477> syneczku
<winter> :-(
<m477> nie puacz
<m477> winter: http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/5084/lulss3.png :P
<m477> chyba koncze robote na dzisaj
<m477> kiedys zato beda mi za to hajs placic
<m477> co ja pierdole juiz ..
<m477> winter: nie opuszczaj mnie :-(
<grzegorz> Witam
<winter> m477: no jestem
<winter> grzegorz: o/
<grzegorz> :)
<grzegorz> mam pytanie
<m477> ahh piffko ;-)
<NightWish`> grzegorz: pisz pytanie to sie odezwa :)
<grzegorz> przeinstalowalem ubuntu i mam druga partycje ktora wczesniej robila za katalog domowy
<grzegorz> jak przywrocic to do takiego stanu?
<winter> dodaj wpis do fstab
<winter> `g fstab
<Przekliniak> winter: fstab - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fstab>
<szymon_g> mozesz wyedytowac /etc/fstab i pozniej zdaje sie /etc/inittab czy cos takiego /by katalog domowy byl gdzies indziej niz /home/nazwa_uzera /.
<NightWish`> po prostu odnajdź flik fstab i tam dopisz ze dana partycja to /home
<szymon_g> albo po prostu podlinkowac
<winter> lol nie, dodaj do fstab
<szymon_g> jak sa te same UIDy (w debianowatych od 1000 w gore) to problemow nie bedzie
<winter> ale od czego jest fstab
<winter> potem tylko problemy się robią
<szymon_g> winter, no, jesli podlinkuje to do obecnie uzywanego katalogu domowego to sie nic nie stanie
<winter> m477: epic screenshot
<NightWish`> mieszacie chlopakowi w glowie
<NightWish`> skoro chce przywrocic stara partycje jako home to njpewniej chce ja na nowo podpisac jako home
 * NightWish` madra blondynka ;d
<grzegorz> mam juz namieszane od pierwsszej odpowiedzi :)
<winter> NightWish`: nie ma takich
<NightWish`> grzegorz: musisz napisac systemowi ze dana partycja ma byc home
<NightWish`> i pokazesz to edytujac plik fstab
<grzegorz> a gdzie znajde fstab?
<szymon_g>  /etc/fstab
<NightWish`> mozesz wyedytowac /etc/fstab
<NightWish`> wracam do nauki
 * szymon_g tak sobie mysli- chyba za bardzo nie mozna podmontowac niczego do nie-pustego katalogu, prawda?
<winter> można
<winter> ale wtedy pierwotna zawartość katalogu przestanie być widoczna
<szymon_g> ah, to ok. cos mi sie ubzduralo
<grzegorz> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<grzegorz> #
<grzegorz> # Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier
<grzegorz> # for a device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name
<grzegorz> # devices that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<grzegorz> #
<grzegorz> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<grzegorz> proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0
<szymon_g> ...
<grzegorz> # / was on /dev/sda1 during installation
<NightWish`> stop'
<grzegorz> UUID=33055052-8378-4ff5-8bcd-49fc615dc1ac /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<winter> ja pierdolę
<NightWish`> kurwa
<szymon_g> grzegorz, wklej.pl
<grzegorz> # swap was on /dev/sda5 during installation
<grzegorz> UUID=5c886a0c-60a3-4b1d-ba50-3ca5be564c60 none            swap    sw              0       0
<grzegorz> i co teraz
<winter> :-D
<szymon_g> hehe, widac ze nowy :P
<winter> grzegorz: wklej.org
<winter> KURWA
<NightWish`> mozesz isc sie wykopac
<NightWish`> winter: ?
<winter> grzegorz: to tak jak byś wszed do sklepu po chleb i zrzygał się na chwilę
<winter> NightWish`: hm?
<winter> na siłę*
<grzegorz> :)
<NightWish`> grzegorz: nigdy nie wklejaj niczego dlugiego na irca
<NightWish`> od tego jest wklej.org
<NightWish`> i link do tego podany na ircu
<NightWish`> po co nosic w rekach piornik, kredki, ksiazki, i zeszyty, jak mozna upchnac wszystko w plecaku
<grzegorz> http://wklej.org/id/550059/
<winter> grzegorz: fdisl -l /dev/sda i powiedz który to ten stary home
<grzegorz> ok sorki ucze sie
<szymon_g> np :)
<winter> jak już zlokalizujesz ten home to ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<winter> i wpisujesz do fstab
<NightWish`> winter: Ty mądra istoto :)
<winter> NightWish`: jestm świrem-debilem
<NightWish`> ?!
<winter> taka prawda
<winter> idę po więcej pepsi :-)
<NightWish`> ??
<grzegorz> http://wklej.org/id/550060/
<winter> to wpisujesz grzegorzu:
<winter> UUID=db38de76-7f3d-4bdb-8456-fd43904385fc
<winter> daj jeszcze fdisk -l
<winter> na wkleja
<grzegorz> poczekajcie bo sie zawieszilem
<grzegorz> zawiesilem
<grzegorz> sda 2 to ten stary home sda5 to swap
<winter> wiem
<winter> ale jaki system plików ma ten stary home
<grzegorz> ex4?
<winter> fdisk -l pokaż
<grzegorz> nic mi sie nie pokazuje
<NightWish`> :D
<winter> a fdisk -l /dev/sda ?
<winter> masz jakieś ruskie ubuntu
<winter> albo chińskie
<winter> to z roota zobacz
<winter> albo z sudo
<winter> ..
<grzegorz> Nie można otworzyć /dev/sda
<winter> lol?
<grzegorz> :)
<grzegorz> mam
<grzegorz> chwila
<m477> winter: ? :)
<winter> m477: no fajny screenshot mówiłem
<winter> idę po te pepsi
<m477> pije browarka i ogladam familyguya ;]
<m477> thunks
<grzegorz> http://wklej.org/id/550061/
<m477> ale sie konczy :(
<m477> za 3 h musze wstac ;]
<m477> epic shit
<winter> 83 to chyba ext3
<winter> ale
<winter> przyjmijmy, że to 4
<winter> bo ubuntu mówi,ze 4
<winter> w sumie jest tu coś oi czym nie wiem
<winter> ale dalej
<winter> UUID=db38de76-7f3d-4bdb-8456-fd43904385fc /home ext4 defaults 0 0
<winter> daj tak
<grzegorz> ext4 tak formatowalem
<winter> nie wybuchnie
<grzegorz> wkleic na dole?
<szymon_g> zegnam
<winter> może być na dole
<winter> potem mount -a
<winter> z sudo
<winter> idę pyknąć partię w quakea
<winter> brb
<grzegorz> ale nie dziala
<grzegorz> Nie można utworzyć następujących wymaganych katalogów: /home/grzegorz/Desktop, /home/grzegorz/.nautilus.
<grzegorz> Przed uruchomieniem programu Nautilus należy utworzyć te katalogi lub tak ustalić uprawnienia, aby możliwe było ich utworzenie.
<grzegorz> chyba nie mam utworzonych uprawnien?
<grzegorz> ustalonych
<NightWish`> poczekaj az wroci
<NightWish`> co to za czlowiek
<grzegorz> dobra wszeklem w uprawnienia
<grzegorz> co mam ustawic?
<NightWish`> jesli sadzisz ze masz uprawnienia to sprobuj jeszcze raz tego co Ci sie bez nich nie udalo
<NightWish`> jezu, ja tylko studiuje filozofie ;<
<grzegorz> nie nie. wszedlem w opcje
<NightWish`> poczekaj i nic nie rob
<NightWish`> winter:
<grzegorz> i tam mozna ustalic uprawnienia dla tej partycji
<grzegorz> mozna jakos zrobic printscreen z okna?
<winter> grzegorz: usuń wszystkie pliki w tym podmontowanym /home zaczynające się na "." żeby zresetować opcje systemu i się przeloguj
<winter> NightWish`: lol grałem w quake
<winter> NightWish`: ale spoko tak dawno nie grałem, że przegrywałem
<grzegorz> ok
<winter> rm -r .*
<grzegorz> rm: nie można usunąć katalogu: `..'
<winter> ah
<winter> to zaznacz wszystki pliki zaczynające się na . w jakimś manadżerze plików
<grzegorz> GNOME Commander nie chce sie otworzyc
<grzegorz> teraz jak klikne na home to dziala
<winter> to użyj mc
<grzegorz> traz nie dzala
<grzegorz> i badz tu modry
<grzegorz> :)
<winter> przejdź do konsoli, zainstaluj mc i usuń mc te katalogi
<winter> zaznaczasz insertem w mc
<winter>  f8 kasuje
<grzegorz> instluje
<grzegorz> m
<winter> potem się przeloguj
<winter> idę zapalić
<m477> idede spac cu winter o/
<grzegorz> pliki z . tez skasowac czy tylko katalogi?
<winter> pliki też
<winter> ale nie wszysktkie
<winter> te basha zostaw
<grzegorz> jak sie cofa kasowanie
<grzegorz> ?
<winter> nie da się :-)
<grzegorz> :)
<winter> to wiesz co
<grzegorz> extra
<winter> zrób sobie nowego usera
<winter> i loguj się na tego nowego usera
<winter> a potem wrazie czego te potrzebne pliki przekopiujesz i zmienisz uprawnienia
<winter> ale to znowu pierdolenia
<winter> czekaj zbootuje ubuntu na lapku i ci powiem jakie muszą zostać
<grzegorz> a gdyby w tym fstab usunac ten wpis ?
<grzegorz> i
<winter> a to też tak możesz
<winter> odmontować tą partycję
<winter> nie usuwaj wpisu
<winter> poprostu odmontuj partycję
<winter> ale w sumie jest używana
<winter> to nie, musiałbyś zakomentować wpis i zrobić reboot
<grzegorz> to co mam zrobic? usunac wpis ?
<winter> zakomentowć #
<winter> postaw # na początku wpisu i go zignoruje
<grzegorz> aha
<winter> potem reboot
<winter> wiesz jak zrób najlepiej
<grzegorz> ?
<winter> zamontuj na chwilę potem ten stary home w innym kataloigu
<winter> np /mnt/stary_home
<winter> usuń z niego wszystko
<winter> albo go sformatuj
<winter> i skjopij wszystko z obecnego tam
<winter> skopiuj
<winter> ale nioe na roocie
<winter> tylko na swoim userze
<winter> i powinno być ok
<winter> rozumiesz?
<grzegorz> nie
<winter> dobra zakomentuj ten wpis najpierw i zrób reboot
<winter> potem ci powiem
<grzegorz> po # ma byc spacja?
<winter> nie musi
<grzegorz> ok reboot
<grzegorz> jestem
<winter> działa teraz?
<grzegorz> dziala ale home jest pusty
<winter> pokaż mount
<winter> kurwa coś zjebaliśmy
<winter> utwórz nowego usera adduser
<grzegorz> partycja jest i wszystkie dane sa. i jest tez nowy home pusty
<winter> wpisz groupale stary home ma pliki, task?
<grzegorz> moge sie zrzygac?
<winter> tak?
<winter> wkleja użyj
<grzegorz> /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
<grzegorz> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<grzegorz> none on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<grzegorz> fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<grzegorz> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<grzegorz> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<grzegorz> none on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<grzegorz> none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)
<grzegorz> none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<grzegorz> none on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<grzegorz> none on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<grzegorz> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<grzegorz> gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/grzegorz/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=grzegorz)
<grzegorz> /dev/sda2 on /media/db38de76-7f3d-4bdb-8456-fd43904385fc type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
<grzegorz> grzegorz@asus-f3f:~$ ^C
<grzegorz> grzegorz@asus-f3f:~$
<winter> a stary home ma pliki?
<grzegorz> tak
<winter> ten twój obecny
<grzegorz> nie
<winter> to kórry jest pusty -,-
<winter> który*
<grzegorz> pusty jest nowy
<grzegorz> po restracie
<winter> a ten obecny ma pliki
<grzegorz> tak
<winter> ls /home
<winter> ls -la /home
<winter> na wkleja
<grzegorz> http://wklej.org/id/550064/
<winter> ls -la /home/grzegorz
<grzegorz> http://wklej.org/id/550065/
<winter> dobra
<winter> wejdź w mc
<grzegorz> jest
<winter> wejdź do katalogu /media/db38de76-7f3d-4bdb-8456-fd43904385fc
<grzegorz> jest
<winter> co tam jest?
<winter> katalog grzegorz pewnie
<winter> i lost+found
<grzegorz> nie
<winter> a co
<grzegorz> grzesiek
<grzegorz> lost+found
<grzegorz> sylwia
<grzegorz> sylwia mozna wywalic
<grzegorz> tylko jak?
<winter> f8
<winter> teraz na drugim panelu wejdź do /home
<grzegorz> nie mozna brak dostepu
<grzegorz> usunac
<winter> to z roota rm -r /home/sylwia
<grzegorz> a jak wpisze sudo mc? to usune?
<winter> nie odpalaj mc z roota teraz
<winter> po pojebiesz i znowu źle będzie
<winter> :-(
<grzegorz> jak z roota odpalic?
<winter> rm -r /home/sylwia też usunie
<winter> sudo rm -r /home/sylwia na przykład
<winter> ee nie /home
<winter> tylko /media/db38de76-7f3d-4bdb-8456-fd43904385fc/sylwia
<winter> sry
<winter> też się myle, nie spałem nic
<winter> rozumiesz?
<grzegorz> tak
<grzegorz> zrobione
<winter> dobra
<winter> to w tym mc co masz odpalon y
<winter> jeden panel na /home
<grzegorz> ok
<winter> drugi na /media/db38de76-7f3d-4bdb-8456-fd43904385fc
<winter> i kopiujejsz całego grzegorza na /media/db38de76-7f3d-4bdb-8456-fd43904385fc
<winter> f5
<winter> robisz?
<grzegorz> nie mozna wykonac polecenia start na pliku zrodlowym "home/grzegorz/.gvfs" brak dostepu
<grzegorz> trzy opcje "pomin ponow przerwij"
<winter> pomiń
<grzegorz> nie start tylko stat
<foreste> grzegorz:  sudo
<grzegorz> ok
<grzegorz> zrobione
<winter> to teraz odhaszuj ten wpis w fstabie
<winter> i znowu reboot
<foreste> ja mam powalony home
<grzegorz> a musze reboot czy wystarczy sie wylogowac?
<foreste> wszytko mam 777 ;/
<grzegorz> :)
<winter> grzegorz: reboot
<foreste> takie chmody
<winter> bo musisz podmontować nowy /home a mi nie chce się tłumaczyć workarounda
<grzegorz> jestem
<winter> i jak? działą wszystko?
<grzegorz> home dziala ale
<grzegorz> nie mam tam tych danych ze starego
<winter> masz w /home/grzesiek
<winter> odpal sudo mc
<grzegorz> tak
<winter> i je skopiuj do nowego home (albo przenieś)
<grzegorz> przenosze
<grzegorz> przenosze...
<NightWis1`>  zrob sobie kawe...
<winter> NightWis1`++;
<grzegorz> :?)
<winter> chyba czas na kawę
<NightWis1`> zesplitowalo mnie?!
<NightWis1`> noz wtf
<winter> 04:08 -!- Netsplit *.net <-> *.split quits: Carnophage, NightWish`, Iroslaw, KoYoT
<foreste> ja siedze na siti energy drink
<NightWish`> foreste: ja juz 22 redbulla w tej sesji wypilam
<NightWish`> i 5 vpowerów [']
<winter> NightWish`: mi by pikawa siadła
<NightWish`> ale to przez 3 tygodnie dobre poszlo
<foreste> zeby nie zasnac slucham energy mix 10/2005r
<NightWish`> moja watroba jest karmiona na przemian piwem i energy drinkami
<grzegorz> ja sie musze wysypiac
<NightWish`> musi mnie nienawidzic
<grzegorz> a mialem sie dzisiaj wczesnie polozyc
<NightWish`> :D
<NightWish`> ja sie poloze wczesnie
<NightWish`> o 13 :D
<NightWish`> po egzaminie;d
<grzegorz> o 16 to ja do pracy ide
<foreste> ja poloze ok 11:00
<winter> ja muszę do urzędu jechać
<winter> po ósmej
<NightWish`> foreste: to trzymaj kciuki za mnie zasypiajac
<grzegorz> 8:00 wstaje moja corka
<NightWish`> na 8 mam byc na wydziale i zamulac ;d
<foreste> ok ;d
<grzegorz> :)
<NightWish`> grzegorz: łoł :)
<foreste> grzegorz:  czemu nie spisz ?
<winter> NightWish`: jak szkołą ci się skończy to może uda się jednak to piwo uskutecznić
<NightWish`> winter: no ja jestem za
<grzegorz> sie troche zasiedzalem
<NightWish`> jezu
<NightWish`> nienawidze mojego zoladka gdy sie stresuje
<NightWish`> brb
<grzegorz> czytalem na forum o anonimowych
<winter> będziesz żygać tęczą?
<winter> rzygać*
<foreste> animowi + lulzsec
<grzegorz> tak
<grzegorz> pierwszo o nich sie teraz dowiedzialem
<foreste> to sie szykuje cyber total ware word ;/
<grzegorz> i ze to hakerzy to mi sie partycja przypomnila
<winter> to się skończy tak, że cia ich wyłapie jednego po drugim niestety
<grzegorz> :)
<winter> wyłapią*
<grzegorz> niestety chyba wylapia
<winter> ech, mylę się, zmęczonym
<foreste> lulzsec od miesiaca jest mega aktywne ;/
<winter> to prawda
<foreste> za pare dni padnie ea games ;x
<grzegorz> czytalem o nich an stronie tzmpolska
<foreste> atam konto mam ;s
<grzegorz> ja tez
<DaZ> a czemu ma pasc ea games?
<foreste> bo fife 09 zajestrowalem  ;]
<grzegorz> a ma pasc?
<grzegorz> :)
<foreste> bo mam  przecucie ;s
<grzegorz> jak ja bede w fife 11 gral?
<DaZ> raz, fifa ssie dupe
<DaZ> dwa, twoje przeczucie pewnie tez.
<grzegorz> boze chron ea ;)
<foreste> a jak znam sie to me przeczucia to sprawdzaja
<grzegorz> o przenioslo pliki
<foreste> jak co studiuje astrologie ;p
 * NightWish` back
<grzegorz> winter: dzieki. wielki szacunek
<NightWish`> foreste: to jeszcze bardziej do dupy niz moja filozofia
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfH1hxvAN30
<winter> grzegorz: to nic wielkiego, zrozumiesz to za jakiś czas
<NightWish`> winter: ;/
<grzegorz> szacunek za cierpliwosc :)
<winter> grzegorz: gdyby nie nightwish to grałbym w q3 zamiast ci pomagać
<winter> i zostawiłbym sprawę na częściowo skaszanionej
<NightWish`> niestety dałeś mi swoj nr kom ;>
<winter> :-(
<grzegorz> :)
<NightWish`> winter: bo ja pamietam co to znaczy byc swiezym userem, ktoreu trzeba wszystko jak dziecko tlumaczyc
<NightWish`> dziecku*
<grzegorz> gdzyby nie mario odemnie z roboty to nie gadali bysmy bo to on mnie namowil na ubuntu
<NightWish`> :D
<winter> :-P
<NightWish`> mi kolega kazal usunac viste bo fe
<NightWish`> a potem rzekł ubuntu
<NightWish`> i stalo sie... "omujborzeu"
<winter> ja odpaliłem knoppixa z ciekawości 4 lata temu
<winter> potem ubuntu, potem arch
<grzegorz> trzymalem M$ tylko z powodu gier ale jak kupilem knosole to won z bilem
<winter> potem slackware, w końcu debian i gentoo
<winter> i znowu arch
<NightWish`> debian mnie nie polubił
<NightWish`> BARDZO
<winter> a od miesiąca na desktopie mam odpalone xp
<NightWish`> był ułomniejszy niż win 95
<winter> NightWish`: to wspaniała dystrybucja
<grzegorz> ja probowalem opensuse
<NightWish`> no ale nie chciala sie ze mna polubic
<NightWish`> nic tam nie chcialo dzialac jak nalezy
<grzegorz> i tam myszka mi lepiej dzialal
<NightWish`> od sterownikow karty
<winter> może na desktop się średnio nadaje, ale serwery na debianie to bajeczka
<NightWish`> po wszystkie inne cuda
<NightWish`> wole ubuntu <3
<NightWish`> jest bardziej blondynkowe <3
<grzegorz> tak latwiejsze ale 11.04 dalo mi w kosc
<NightWish`> oj tak
<NightWish`> dwa dni naprawialam to co zepsulo
<NightWish`> od kadu po sam pulpit
<foreste> ja siedze na debian sid
<winter> xubuntu lepsze ;-P
<winter> ale trudniejsze w obsłudze
<NightWish`> a weź
<winter> xfce jest nieco trudniejsze
<winter> niż gnome czy unity
<NightWish`> ja bym sobie kde zainstalowala
<winter> ale też da się wszystko wyklikać
<grzegorz> milame
<NightWish`> ale to juz na nowym lapku poświruje i postawie wirtualnie
<winter> kdelol
<NightWish`> unity jest fu
<DaZ> kde wymiata i tyle.
<NightWish`> wkurza mnie niemilosiernie
<NightWish`> winter: czy Ty masz moze dysk przenosny?
<grzegorz> kubuntu troche wolniejsze
<winter> nie
<foreste> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=1&image_id=3905 moje kde
<NightWish`> bo szukam losia...
<winter> jeszcze nie
<NightWish`> eh, czyli nie znajde
<foreste> dawalem juz 12 h temu
<winter> NightWish`: a co, chcesz pożyczyć?
<DaZ> bieda >:
<NightWish`> jak bededane z lapka przenosic na drugiego
<foreste> ale nowi zobacza ;p
<NightWish`> to by mi sie przydalo
<winter> skonfiguruj sobie sieć
<winter> jak prawdziwy mężczyzna
<NightWish`> foreste: ja juz przywyczajona na amen do gornego i dolnego paska
<winter> NightWish`: to zszokuje cię gnome 3
<NightWish`> no domyslam sie
<winter> pewnie w następnym ubuntu
<grzegorz> ok chlopaki ide spac bo juz wczesnie jeszcze raz dzieki
<NightWish`> co oni tam wpakowac
<NightWish`> grzegorz: i dziewczyny!
<NightWish`> dobranoc :)
<winter> grzegorz: i dziewczyny
<winter> o/
<foreste> narka grzegorz
<grzegorz> i dziewczyny dzieki
<DaZ> nie ma dziewczyn.
<NightWish`> winter: co oni chca w nowym gnomie zrobic? ;<
<winter> już zrobili
<DaZ> pousuwać guziczki i takie tam
<winter> obejrzyj sobie na jewtube
<NightWish`> daj lynka
<DaZ> youtube.com?
<winter> masz tego od zastrania na jewtube
<winter> DaZ: Lo :-D
<NightWish`> a to po boku to ten gnome shell?
<foreste> a moze redtube ;p
<winter> NightWish`: przyznam, że nie używałem gnome 3, tylko się naoglądałem
<winter> mam w sumie na archu ale jeszcze nie odpalałem, fluxbox wystarczy
<foreste> gnome straci userow
<foreste> ubuntu rdzenne tez
<winter> NightWish`: ale jest fallback mode który wygląda jak stary gnome
<foreste> winter:  a nie failback ?
<foreste> xd
<winter> :-D
<NightWish`> winter: i jak kadu chce z tym działać? :D
<winter> no idea lol
<winter> NightWish`: przejdź na xfce
<winter> jak będzie trzeba
<winter> xfce trzyma poziom
<NightWish`> jak bedzie trzeba to na winde wróce :P
<winter> lol
<foreste> lub cukierki kde ;p
<NightWish`> też możliwe
<foreste> winda sie ;p
<foreste> NightWish`: http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=1&image_id=3904
<NightWish`> ej a o co chodzi z tym gnome shell?
<NightWish`> foreste: a górny pasek w kde też mozna se walnąć? :D
<DaZ> nie mozna.
<NightWish`> ;/
<DaZ> jest zakaz i nie wolno
<foreste> mozna
<foreste> DaZ:  kl amie
<NightWish`> DaZ: zły
<foreste> moszesz miec 4 paski
<DaZ> wiecej.
<foreste> na po bokach gora dol
<foreste> nion
<NightWish`> a o co chodzi z gnome shell?
<NightWish`> co to za nakładka?
<foreste> ja niewiem ;p
<NightWish`> dobraaaa
<NightWish`> pora dać mózgowi odpocząć chwile
<NightWish`> i tak za 3 godziny dalej bedzie wkuwal
<winter> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME_Shell
<DaZ> eh, az sobie załączyłem discovery po latach
<DaZ> zdebilał ten program strasznie chyba
<NightWish`> ideu
<NightWish`> dac muzgofi odpoczonć
<winter> có
<foreste> ja czekam na discovery sience ;]
<foreste> warto brac cyfre plus ?
<foreste> tylko kombinacji bedzie podpiac tuner sat po tune tv w kompie ;d
<foreste> przez s video i jack  k abel
<DaZ> chyba własnie oglądałem discovery science
<bt4> witam
<winter> o/
<lisu> powitać
<SeViq> czesc
<SeViq> byl ktos na super 8 w kinie?
<m477> umiera\
<m477> m
 * spass casts healing spell
<SeViq> o/
<m477> happycarturady
<winter> m477: wutlol
<m477> ;]
<m477> winter: kurwa nie wiem czy 2 h spalem zaraz sie przekrece :(
<m477> papatki
<SeViq> zaraz do szkoly
<SeViq> :X
<PoKrAk> jo
<Killos> witam
<lisu> urwać nać, znowu tej p****ny windows sie muli, ni z tego ni z owego nagle dysk zaczal napi***ć a od 20 minut 1 strone poczytuję ;/
<winter> zapełniłeś pamięć?
<winter> jakaś aplikacja cieknie?
<winter> ile masz ramu?>
<winter> lisu: ^^^
<PoKrAk> lisu jaki masz program antywirusowy ?
<lisu> avg jebal go pies
<winter> lisu: taskmgr.exe - proste narzedzie diagnostyczne od ms
<PoKrAk> lisu essentiala zainstaluj
<PoKrAk> microsoftowego
<winter> cisa
<lisu> winter: taskiem bawiłem sie w piaskownicy, w tym sęk, ze nie mogę nawet myszą tknąć menu start, a co dopiero odpalic program LOL
<mati75> format - proste narzędzie rozwiązujące problemy
<lisu> PoKrAk: esential tylko dla win 7 i chyba visty je
<winter> hm
<winter> mati75: lame
<PoKrAk> nie dla xp tez
<PoKrAk> sam korzystam
<lisu> PoKrAk: od kiedy?
<PoKrAk> lisu a do tego odpal combofix
<PoKrAk> lisu od zawsze
<lisu> PoKrAk: jak sciagalem w chacie esentiala to pisało, ze xp jest not supported... sciagalem dla 7.
<lisu> ha
<lisu> wiem
<PoKrAk> lisu heh miakles niefart trza bylo sciagnac dla xp
<PoKrAk> :)
<lisu> PoKrAk: po ciul mi dla xp, jak w chacie mam 7
<lisu> wiem wiem
<lisu> silverliosht mi jebal sprawe
<lisu> wlasnie "przerwij skrypt" wyskopczylo
<lisu> tylko ciekawe czemu po 20 minutach!
<winter> silverliosht?
<winter> coś ci pociekło na moje
<winter> jak zaczął pagefilea nadużywać
<lisu> kurwa silverlight czy jak sie to zou zapisuje
<winter> niz gruszki ni z pietruszki
<lisu> to gówno kolejne od ms
<gjm> Bry
<winter> silverlight
<winter> gjm: o/
<gjm> siema siema
<winter> siema ściema
<gjm> jak wolisz
<winter> :-)
<winter> czas na herbatkę
<gjm> o tak, popieram
<m477> winter: o/
<m477> syneczku nie spisz ? :(
<gjm> m477: córci, wstałaś? :(
<m477> no juz wrocilem nawet
<winter> m477: skontruowałeś nowy typ napędu?
<m477> a po co
<m477> :(
<winter> nie no, tak mówię bo szybko
<m477> ano
<m477> u lekarza bylem
<winter> to szybko
<winter> kolejek nie było
<m477> no umowiony bylem
<winter> ja też jestem umuwiony zawsze
<winter> i swoje muszę odczekać
<winter> jak przyjdę na ósmą
<winter> to siedzą 3 osoby z których pierwsza czeka od siódmej
<winter> a od ósmej lekarz przyjmuje
<m477> ;]
<winter> a teraz idę do innego lekarza od innych dolegliwości, może będzie inaczej
<m477> jakich ?:>
<m477> caly czas m i sie chce pierdziec ;o
<winter> to twoja dolegliwość?
<m477> not
<winter> przed chwilą był kolo od wodomierzy
<winter> pod zlewem kuchennym mam liczniki i w łazience
<m477> I ?:>
<winter> a w kiblu misiałem nasrać 10 minut wcześniej ;p
<m477> ;d
<m477> i jebalo ? :D
<winter> i jak wszedł to tylko "kur**, ja pierd***"
<m477> ;d
<m477> jestes moim mistrzem ;d
<winter> no, śmierdziało trochę
<gjm> aaahahaha
<winter> a te wodomierz jeszcze tak chamsko za muszlą
<winter> także musiał twarz do kibla przystawić
<gjm> wąchaj!
<winter> mmm
<m477> ;ddddddd
<gjm> smakowicie pachnie, co to? gówno!
<lisu> Using these tools with a different  language version of Microsoft Windows Server 2003 may not work. ---> se chyba kurw2a jaja robią z ludzi jebane cwele
 * lisu sie zdenerwował
<winter> use cis
<Wizard> привет
<lisu> zdrast
<Wizard> как дела?
<gjm> żopa!
<lisu> Wizard: nie pytaj
<Wizard> ile razy będę powtarzał, że winda służy do jeżdżenia pomiędzy piętrami, a nie do instalacji na komputerze
<Matan[M]> bry
<winter> o/
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: http://komorkomania.pl/2011/06/21/nokia-n9-pierwszy-smartfon-z-meego-wideo
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: szkoda że bez klawiatury qwertyt :/
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wizard> Paljon on koskessa kiviä
<Wizard> :/
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxUymqLGG-M
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: http://swipe.nokia.com/
<m477> ale mi nie dobrze
<Wizard> było nie pić
<Matan[M]> m477: było pić ale i zagryzać :P
<m477> 1 piwo wypilem ;|
<Matan[M]> m477: słabą tolerancję na alkohol masz, musisz więcej trenować
<m477> Matan[M]: nic mi o tolerancji na lkohol nie mow, bo w tej kwesti jestem degeneratem :P
<Wizard> no to było wypić
<Wizard> widocznie zawartość krwi w alkoholu ci spadła
<lisu> Wizard: chyba wzrosła
<Wizard> no ;)
<m477> pf
<abbus> weby wprowadzone zmiany w weechat w pliku irc.conf zaczely dzialac to musze zrobic reset programu?
<abbus> zeby*
<spass> abbus: spróbuj /save
<abbus> dalem sawe przy wyjsciu z pliku konfiguracyjnego
<abbus> save*
<spass> ta ale może weechat nadpisać config przy zamykaniu programu
<spass> wyjdź z weechat, wprowadź zmiany w confiu, odpal spowrotem
<spass> s/confiu/configu
<abbus> ehh to znaczy ze moja sesja pojdzie w pizdu :P
<spass> skopiuj config, a potem nadpisz go spowrotem
<spass> aj tam sesja. Uptajm jest teraz trendy.
<spass> :)
<abbus> hmm
<abbus> moze po prostu zle ustawienie zmienialem :D
<abbus> chodzi o highlight
<abbus> zeby dodac jeszcze jakies slowo
<lisu> dłubał ktoś coś takiego: serwer ldap, osobny serwer z win2k3, tak, aby zasoby na serwerze 2k3 były dostępne dla userów z ldap?
<PoKrAk> nie
<abbus> nie
<lisu> szkoda, bo próbuję udłubać coś takiego, ale ten windows jest nienauczalny
<lisu> wiem, ze podobno takie cuś dość dobrze współpracuje, AD -=- ldap
<Dreadlish> o/
<bt4> o/
<PushUpek> bry
<Dreadlish> nom
<Admc> czy ilość pamięci cache l3 drastycznie wpływa na moc obliczeniową procesora?
<Enlik> Nie
<Enlik> Ale moze wplywac na szybkosc dzialania
<Dreadlish> l3?
<Dreadlish> l2!
 * lisu cierpi na niedopbór L1 x)
<Admc> nie, l3
<lisu> Dreadlish: teraz juz l3 nawet
<Dreadlish> l2 ważniejsze :(
<lisu> tru
<Admc> zastanawiam się jakiego kupić proca, będzie to AMD Phentom II x4, z tym że nie wiem jaki model, a różnią się tylko ilością cache l3
<Dreadlish> s/Phentom/Phenom/
<Admc> oops
<lisu> wez drozszy
<Dreadlish> 955be albo wyżej
<Admc> 955be jest za 380 zł, niedrogo nawet
<Admc> chyba wezmę takiego
<Dreadlish> a jak
<Admc> 4 MB cache l2 i 6 MB cache l3
<Admc> 4x3.2 GHz
<Dreadlish> 1mb per rdzeń
<Dreadlish> poza tym mnożnik odblokowany
<lisu> Dreadlish: to bez rewelacji
<Admc> dobra, taka moc obliczeniowa to nawet za dużo dla mnie
<lisu> ale cena mowi za siebie
<Admc> chociaż może się przydać do wirtualizacji
<Dreadlish> lisu: w porównaniu - coś na poziomie tego od intela kosztuje 600zł
<Admc> wiem, bo intel wydaje kupę kasy na reklamy
<Dreadlish> dlaczego? bo taniej nie ma nic co jest produkowane =.=
<lisu> nie przegladalem cennikow ostatnio
<Dreadlish> intel "jaki to jest zajebisty"
<Dreadlish> że zmienia podstawki co chwile
<lisu> a amd nie zmienia?
<Admc> właśnie zdziwiłem się ile teraz jest socketów pod intela
<Dreadlish> nie?
<Admc> a amd jedzie na AM3
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> któro jest kompatybilne z am2+
<Dreadlish> ale nikt normalny tam nie wsadzi am3 :D
<lisu> e tam, ja w desktopie jestem jeszcze na 462? 482? kurde nie pamietam x)
<Admc> w sumie jak kupię sobie teraz takiego proca to wymienie go pewnie za jakieś 10 lat
<Dreadlish> lisu: socket a?
<lisu> yes
<Dreadlish> 462
<Admc> na drugim kompie mam Athlona 64 3200+ (2 GHz) i styknie
<Dreadlish> ja mam narazie pdc e5200 bo mi zarąbali athlona x3
<Dreadlish> w lapie mam t4400 też pdc, w drugim na którym siedze atoma
<Dreadlish> w deadzie siedzi p4 1,7ghz northwood
<Dreadlish> a w sloneczku siedzi sparc :)
<Admc> jest pełna java na arm?
<Admc> czy tylko na x86 i x64?
<Dreadlish> tylko
<Admc> a nieszło by openjdk skompilować pod arm?
<Dreadlish> bo oracle jak zawsze posysa na całęj linii
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: http://www.developer.nokia.com/Devices/Device_specifications/N9-00/
<Admc> bo myślałem żeby kupić jakąś tanią płytkę z armem i postawić sobie tam jdownloadera + torrent + pierdołu
<Admc> y*
<Admc> i sterować tym przez vnc/ssg
<Admc> ssh*
<Admc> o w dupe, czemu nokia n9 wygląda jak kupa?
<Admc> widziałem inne zdjęcia na których też niby była nokia n9 i wyglądała ładniej
<Dreadlish> wiesz no - na zdjęciach moja babka wygląda jakby miała 20 lat
<Admc> łeee
<Admc> 1 GHz
<Admc> spodziewałem się 2x1 GHz albo 2x1,2 GHz
<Ciaho> Admc, 1GHz Ci nie wystarczy?
<Admc> dali urządzenie ze specyfikacją z pierwszej połowy 2010
<PushUpek> po co 2 rdzenie w telefonie?
<Dreadlish> panie
<Admc> teraz mamy połowę 2011 i wszystkie lepsze smartfony mają dwurdzeniówki
<Dreadlish> arm != x86
<Ciaho> chyba te z windows phone
<Admc> nie
<Ciaho> ale po co Ci proc lepszy niż w moim kompie w telefonie?
<Matan[M]> Admc: chcesz 2x1,6 może jeszcze? żeby ci telefon 1h trzymał na baterii? :P
<Admc> HTC Sensation - 2x1,2 GHz, LG Swift 2x - 2x1 GHz, Samsung Galaxy S II - 2x1 GHz, Motorola Atrix 4G 2x1 GHz
<Matan[M]> Admc: a baterie na nich trzymają max dzień
<Admc> słyszeliście o czymś takim jak skalowanie zegara procesora?
<Admc> jeden rdzeń zazwyczaj jest włączony
<lisu> Admc: chyba jednak nie jest
<lisu> mam to w lapie
<Matan[M]> Admc: to po co więc 2? :P
<Admc> jak odpalisz coś wymagającego to włącza się do obliczeń
<lisu> 2 rdzeniowka
<Dreadlish> to po kij ci te 2 rdzenie jak nawet ich nie wykorzystujesz *fpalm*
<lisu> Dreadlish: ++
<Admc> albo jest włączony albo ogranicza częstotliwość do 16 MHz, zależy od procka
<Matan[M]> Admc: ten głupi pęd za większą ilością rdzeni i mocy obliczeniowej przy aktualnej technologii jest bezsensowny
<PushUpek> Dreadlish: bo na jednym rdzeniu będzie ci się rozmowa przycinać :D
<Admc> na jednym rdzeniu do skype przycina :D
<Matan[M]> Admc: po co ci milion rdzeni jak i tak na nim nie będziesz grał w Quake 5 czy robił obliczenia mocy wybuchu bąby wodorowej na marsie
<Matan[M]> *bomby
<Admc> muszę u siebie ustawić 748 GHz żeby można było na moim fonie gadać na skype
<Admc> a i tak nie można robić wtedy nic innego, bo zaczyna przycinać
<PushUpek> lol
<Matan[M]> Admc: ja mam w E63 370mhz i przez Skype gadam normalnie
<ohir> cztery rdzenie najlepiej
<ohir> dwa na winde dwa na jave :>>
<ohir> dzieki czemu guzik w jawie pokaze sie przez warstwe windy w czasie krotszym niz podtarcie tylka
<Admc> bo skype na androida jest zoptymalizowany pod armv7
<Admc> a ja mam armv6
<Matan[M]> Admc: więc płacz, jak ie wiedzą co to optymalizacja...
<Admc> kolega ma tel z armv7 i u niego płynniutko chodzi
<Admc> teraz się wszystko pod armv7 robi
<Matan[M]> Admc: więc płacz nad supportem twojej maszyny :P
<Ciaho> ja mam E51 z 369 MHz i też skype działa?
<Ciaho> nawet filmy w divx oglądałem!
<Admc> Matan[M], nie płaczę, bo mój tel jest z 2009 roku więc nie ma się co dziwić
<Matan[M]> mi rmvb nawet na 370mhz koxają
<Admc> teraz wg producentów wszyscy kupują telefony co dwa lata więc nie ma się co dziwić że olewają starsze modele
<Matan[M]> Admc: buhahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
<Matan[M]> sorasy ale nyby twój 3 letni telefon już jest stary?
<Ciaho> co 2 lata?
<Matan[M]> pozdro dla producenta
<Matan[M]> Admc: co za gówienko masz żebyśmy wiedzieli z czego się pośmiać :P
<TheNumb> Matan[M]: pewnie iFap
<Matan[M]> TheNumb: nawet ifap chyba ma dłuższy support :P
<Admc> http://www.htc.com/pl/product/hero/specification.html
<Matan[M]> Admc: buhahahahahahahhahahahahaha
<Admc> uważaj bo kolki dostaniesz
<Matan[M]> Admc: już dostałem
<Matan[M]> Admc: ile na niego wydałeś jak go kupowałeś, 1000?
<Admc> kupiłem okazyjnie 1,5 roku temu za 900 zł
<Admc> nie jestem burżuj żeby kupować telefony za 3000 zł
<Matan[M]> ja swojego kupiłem rok temu za 400zł prosto z salonu nokii :D
<Matan[M]> powned
<abbus> r
<abbus> re
<Admc> i masz symbiana który już nie jest rozwijany
<Admc> dziękuję, dobranoc
<abbus> jak sie ustawialo nazwe PID w sesji?
<Matan[M]> Admc: ale za to mam aktualizacje :D
<Matan[M]> i mi działają wszystkie programy bez ścin
<Matan[M]> :D
<Admc> symbian to podgrzewany trup
<PushUpek> za androida ktoś powinien nakopać do dupy google ;D
<Matan[M]> Admc: powiedział ten co mu skype się ścina na sprzęcie za 900zł
<Admc> skype jest gówniany
<PushUpek> bo tak spieprzyć dobry projekt, to niewielu potrafi
<Ciaho> lool
<Ciaho> skype sie ścina?
<Matan[M]> LOOOOL
<Admc> nie ścina
<Dreadlish> nei śćina
<Admc> działa ok, ale dopiero jak ustawię 614-748 MHz
<Dreadlish> ms zagłusza ich pracę u linuksiarzy ;d
<Admc> skype jest zoptymalizowany pod armv7, 1 GHz
<Dreadlish> pff
<Matan[M]> PushUpek: byłby to dobry system jakby Google scentralizowało update i nie dawało aż tak dużych możliwości modyfikacji
<Dreadlish> nom
<Admc> update to największa wada androida
<Matan[M]> i tak tylko 5-10% go moduje że nie wiadomo czy to andek czy co ale dla reszty oznacza to tylko że nie będzie miał aktualizacji  więcej na daną maszynę
<Admc> na szczęście są custom romy i można mieć androida 2.3.4 nawet na htc dream
<Ciaho> Matan[M], ile ty masz ramu w tym telefonie?
<Dreadlish> co on ma za patefon?
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Matan[M]> powinni zrobić tak jak M$/MeeGo, specyfikacja pod 3 dane konfiguracje dla handseta, tabletu i notebooka centralny update i wywalone mi co powie producent, jak chce mieć system na swojej maszynie to niech robi tak co bozia przykazała
<Matan[M]> Ciaho: 128
<Matan[M]> Ciaho: 370mhz CPU, 128mb RAM, Symbian S60v3
<Dreadlish> s60v3 ftw
<Admc> s60v3 było dobre 4 lata temu
<Matan[M]> Ciaho: to chyba standard konfiguracja dla Eseries z wydania E63, chyba E51 ma taką samą
<Ciaho> moja ma 96MB ramu
<Admc> lol, do nokii n9 trzeba będzie mieć kartę microSIM, chyba ich posrało
<Dreadlish> Matan[M]: sprawdze zaraz
<Dreadlish> ja mam możliwe do użycia 96mb
<Dreadlish> ale całość pamięci jest 128mb
<Dreadlish> bo ostatnio ojciec rozbierał to se kostki czytałem :D
<Ciaho> a no tak
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: masz ogółem 128mb, symbian sobie trochę odkłada
<Dreadlish> no napisałem
<Dreadlish> ide zjeść coś
<Matan[M]> mam laga +15s
<Dreadlish> zw
<Ciaho> co Ci z ramu którego nie możesz uzyć :D
<Matan[M]> :P
<Matan[M]> Ciaho: mogę odpalić procesa na symbianie który zeżre z tego co symbian sobie odłoży
<Matan[M]> ale można powiększyć pamięć
<Matan[M]> wyłączając aktywny pulpit
<abbus> re
<Admc> android ma dziwne zarządzanie ramem, większość ramu żre bufor pamięci flash
<Ciaho> hmm
<Admc> teraz mam wolne 31 MB ramu
<Matan[M]> dobra, zapierdzielam polonezem bo się na siłkę spóźnię :P Polonez FTW!
<Admc> po pewnych zabiegach jest 80 MB wolnego
<Admc> Matan[M], a co, pozbyłeś się już kolki?
<Dreadlish> :D
<Ciaho> po co ram ma leżeć pusty jak nic go nie potrzebuje?
<Ciaho> niech sobie buforuje tam co chce a jak trzeba to niech zwolni
<Matan[M]> Admc: nie ma to jak zrozumieć sarkazm... tego powinni uczyć dzieci w szkołach...
<Admc> eh, specjalnie to napisałem
<Admc> O.o, chciałem sprawdzić topem co żre tyle ramu, i najwięcej ramu żre top
<Admc> dziwne to jakieś
<Admc> O.o a system_server żre 134% ramu
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> 1,33 rdzenia
<Admc> ale ramu a nie proca
<Admc> chyba że to w MB a nie w %
<Admc> ale na górze pisze że w %
<Dreadlish> lolgz
<TheNumb> Admc: w metrach bieżących
<Ciaho> komputer mi sie resetuje :<
<TheNumb> Ciaho: good for you.
<Ciaho> odpalam maszyne i po około 5 minutach reset/bsod zależy jaki system po tym resecie działa
<Ciaho> i nie resetuje sie nawet jak crysisa odpale
<Ciaho> nie wiem co mu może być
<TheNumb> Ciaho: to jest windows, normalka.
 * Natasza Now Playing: Freestylers - Cracks ft. Belle Humble (Flux Pavillion Remix)
<Natasza> M3
<Natasza> <3
<Natasza> :D
<Ciaho> tylko że teraz odpaliłem memtesta
<Ciaho> i też sie zresetował
<TheNumb> Bo to linuks.
<TheNumb> Normalka.
<abbus> :D
<Ciaho> w biosie bede siedział
<Ciaho> .
<SeViq> Natasza, stare
<SeViq> :P
<Natasza> SeViq: ale ładnie się wkręca :P
<Ciaho> Now playing on Audacious: Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit Album: From the Muddy Banks of the Wishkah  [224kbps/44kHz ]
<dudi> Witam jak sprawdzić co za program chce odblokowania bazy kluczy?
<Natasza> bush'a idzie :<
<SeViq> Natasza, ano ladnie
<SeViq> ale sie znudzilo mi juz
<SeViq> :D
<SeViq> jest jakis nowplaying do yt? :D
<dudi> Kiedyś przy włączaniu wyskakiwało jedno zapytanie o odblokowanie teraz wyskakują dwa
<Natasza> SeViq: szczególnie na kinie domowym + serwer na linuxa jack :D
<SeViq> ;o
<Natasza> SeViq: masz całą dyskografię Nirvany?
<TheNumb> dudi: keyringa usuń
<dudi> a co to dokładnie jest?
<SeViq> ja? nie
<TheNumb> rm ~/.gnome2/keyrings/default.keyring
<SeViq> ale to nie ja pisalem now playing on audaciuous: nirvana
<Natasza> SeViq: nie Twój sąsiad z pod 3
<dudi> TheNumb, ale wciąż nie powiedziałeś co to jest?
<TheNumb> dudi: pęk kluczy
<TheNumb> baza kluczy
<TheNumb> jeden chuj
<Ciaho> i co mu to da?
<dudi> I jak usunę to co w ogóle nie będzie pytał czy jak?
<TheNumb> dudi: dokładnie, od nowa będziesz musiał hasła wklepać.
<TheNumb> Albo w ogóle tego nie używać i tyle.
<TheNumb> Mi to nigdy nie było potrzebne
<Ciaho> i jak już je wklepiesz to bedzie to samo :D
<TheNumb> Ciaho: ja nie miałem takich cyrków, widocznie dudi coś zjebał.
<dudi> Pytanie czemu dwa razy pytanie czemu dwa razy pyta zamiast raz
<Ciaho> mi wyskakują dwa okienka jak dwie aplikacje chcą odblokować na starcie
<TheNumb> I z tego powodu gnome gejring jest gówniany.
<dudi> no w sumie po jednym wpisaniu odpiero powiadomienia z evolution przychodzą a po drugim wpisaniu w ogóle sieci łączy
<dudi> TheNumb, a co masz jakieś lepsze rozwiązanie od keyring?
<dudi> ok usuwam zobaczymy czy coś się zmieni:)
<TheNumb> Omg, evolution oO
<TheNumb> Już wolę syfiastego tb.
<dudi> No bym wbudowany w Ubuntu
<dudi> najlepiej by było nie używać żadnego tylko ze strony
<Ciaho> to ustaw opóźnienie dla evolution np. 30 sekund żeby sie uruchamiało po tym jak odblokujesz klucze
<dudi> ale moim obecnym mobilnym necie to lipa straszna
<dudi> w jego ustawieniach czy jest na to jakiś myk?
<Ciaho> pewnie nie
<Ciaho> w ustawieniach programów startowych pogrzeb
<dudi> no właśnie wszedłem tylko nie ma tam takiej opcji
<dudi> penie przy poleceniach trzeba coś dodać
<Ciaho> ta
<Ciaho> na początku dodaj
<Ciaho> sleep 30;
<dudi> wtedy pozycja polecenie wygląda tak "sleep 30; /usr/lib/evolution/2.32/evolution-alarm-notify"
<Ciaho> ta
<dudi> ok
<Admc> Hmm, przekierowałem niby port a i tak transmission pluje się że zablokowany: http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l91/Adammac2006/Zaznaczenie_002.png
<Admc> co zrobiłem źle?
<Ciaho> transmission sam sobie przekierowywuje porty przez upnp?
<Admc> deluge też pluje się że zamknięty
<Ciaho> a jakiejś zapory nie masz?
<Admc> w systemie mam wyłączony firewall, tylko na routerze jest
<Ciaho> to dziwne
<Admc> mam coś takiego jak Enable UPnP i to jest wyłączone, mam to włączyć?
<Admc> przyznam że nie znam się na budowie sieci
<Ciaho> ta
<Ciaho> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/UPnP
<Admc> włączyłem UPnP i dalej niby jest zamknięty
<Ciaho> może włącz i wyłącz transmission?
<Admc> o dzięki, pomogło :)
<Admc> taka pierdoła i męczyłem się z nią od miesięcy
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZ7pUADoo58 LoL
<Admc> co jest lepsze, dyndns czy no-ip?
<Admc> bo potrzebuję łączyć się z moim serwerem ssh a mam zmienne ip
<BlessJah> Admc: wybieram bramkę numer dwa
<Wilczek> Hmmm... Mój router nie współpracuje z no-ip, a dyndns nie chce u mnie aktualizować IP
<Admc> ja zaraz zobaczę u siebie
<BlessJah> ano właśnie
<BlessJah> zacznij od tego, co masz w routerze
<Admc> W rubryce Dynamic DNS mam do wyboru DynDNS.org, TZO i GnuDIP
<Wilczek> Ja mam tylko DynDNS.org i TZO, DynDNS ma nadal moje IP z maja, a TZO ma chyba tylko płatne usługi
<Wilczek> Misiur: Jednak Cię duchy nie porwały :D
<Misiur> Heh ;D
<Abbadon>  misiur
<Misiur> Zamieniam się w słuch
<Wilczek> [0:00] *** Misiur has quit irc (Quit: connection reset by peer)
<Abbadon> od razu przypomina mi sie Misiura z eska rock :D
<Misiur> Ciągle to słyszę :D 0:00? Dziwne, od kompa wstałem o 4, widocznie mi znowu pidgin niespodziewajke zrobił
<Admc> wow, nawet nie wiedziałem że mam ipv6 na lanie
<TheNumb> Admc: :O
<Admc> inet6 addr: fe80::216:e3ff:fe60:cc9c/64
<Admc> hehe :D
<Psotnick> żeby się podłączyć do serwera proxy muszę mieć squida? czy jak to działa?
 * AaaA_ się boi kalmara
<demeister> ktoś testował te nowe ubuntu?
<AaaA_> słabe jest
<demeister> no ale paczki nowsze zdaje się chociaż ma
<demeister> warto apdejtować?
<SeViq> napi nie dziala :F
<SeViq> unity ma
<SeViq> :F
<qubalos> hej
<qubalos> powiedzcie mi czy istnieje fizyczna mozliwość zainstalowania oprogramowania dla ubuntu 8.10 bo z tego co widze to polowa repo z waszej strony nie dziala i nic nie chce sciagac
<kklimonda^> qubalos: 8.10 nie jest już wspierane od jakiegoś czasu
<BlessJah> kklimonda^: coś koło roku
<kklimonda^> qubalos: możesz podmienić repozytoria na archiwalne korzystając z how to na stronie https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<BlessJah> qubalos: wersja 8.10 wydana w październiku 2008 jest już dosyć stara i niewspierana, przeprowadź aktualizjację
<qubalos> mialem wczesniej ubuntu 10LTS i tam wszystko jest wporzadku(remiks z waszej strony) natomiast ta wersje co mam teraz to nie jest remiks
<kklimonda^> (i najlepiej zroić aktualizację, ale nie musisz jak ie możesz/nie chcesz)
<BlessJah> kklimonda^: archiwalne nie są już rozwijane? to tylko snapshot z dnia zamkniecia wsparcia?
<BlessJah> qubalos: LTS, Long Time Support otrzymuje wsparcie przez dluższy czas
<BlessJah> niż zwykłe wersje
<kklimonda^> twoja wersja jest starsza (10LTS to 10.04 z kwietnia 2010, a ty masz wersję z października 2008 bez długiego wsparcia)
<qubalos> miałem 10LTS ale strasznie wolno u mnie chodzi nawet ze srodowiskiem LXDE fakt ze tam wszystko dziala ale wolno chodzi nawet po wylaczeniu zbednych uslug
<qubalos> wiem ze nie jest ale to znaczy ze mam sobie kupic nowy komputer ?
<kklimonda^> BlessJah: no nie jest - ale jak działa, to działa. Zależy od zastosowań
<BlessJah> qubalos: możesz użyć lżejszej dystrubucji
<BlessJah> jeżeli czujesz się na siłach, możesz zainstalować np ArchLinuks
<qubalos> czyli nic na nim nie zainstaluje ? nawet z paczki sciagnietej z neta niby sie instaluje i jest ok ale nie dasie  wlaczyc
<BlessJah> to jest distro trudne dla osoby początkującej, ale jedną z jego zalet jest to, że ma niskie wymagania
<BlessJah> qubalos: mogą być problemy związane z zależnościami
<kklimonda^> qubalos: napisałem ci co możesz zrobić
<qubalos> tylko ze to nie dla mnie ten system bo  ja normlanie Siódemki używam chodzi o to że musze to zainstalować na 6 komputerach w pewnej placówce dla osób chorych i chodzi o to ze ubuntu ma wszystko z czego oni beda korzystac
<BlessJah> kklimonda^: debian netinstall?
<BlessJah> kklimonda^: stable?
<BlessJah> imo powinien pójść
<BlessJah> ale będzie dużo stawiania
<qubalos> 30 minut sie instaluje na jednym komputerze a ustawienia to 3 minutki (zmiana strony startowej w firefoksie)
<BlessJah> qubalos: mówimy o innej dystrybucji, debianie, z którego ubuntu się wywodzi
<qubalos> no dobra instalowalem debiana kiedys bodajze Sqeez to bardzo dobry system ale nie jest latwy do konfiguracji chodzby sieci czy drukarki
<kklimonda^> można spróbować (od zera można też ubuntu stawiać) ale to nie będzie 30 minut
<qubalos> mam jeszcze jedno pytanie
<qubalos> a w linuksach jest cos takiego jak programy USB tzw nie wymagajace instalacji w jednym pliku wykonywalnym
<ohir> qubalos: jak anglojezyczni to możesz wsadzić im pupiego na stare maszyny
<ohir> qubalos: w linuksach są całe dystrybucje chodzące z pena 32 megab
<kklimonda^> jest kilka tego typu projektów, poszukać w necie możesz - nie używałem samemu
<BlessJah> kklimonda^: chwila moment
<ohir> qubalos: albo i czteromegowego :> (tinycore)
<BlessJah> ja archa na 18 mega używałem
<BlessJah> z celeronkiem 800MHz
<ohir> qubalos: oraz kilkaset milionów linuksów chodzących nonstop z 4-8MB na wszystkich kontynentach
<qubalos> to starsze osoby ale tez chca miec mozliwosc cos napisanie w arkuszu, gg. Komputery maja 3ghz i 512 ram
<ohir> qubalos: na 512 powinno xubuntu hulać
<BlessJah> coś duzo herców, a mało ramu mi się wydaje
<ohir> BlessJah: typowe "korporanty" sprzed lat czterech-pięciu
<BlessJah> rozumiem
<qubalos> XP na tym sprzecie smiga ale szkoda kasy na licencje :)
<ohir> ale jak mają to byc desktopy do uzytku domowego, to raczej xubuntu. To i LO będzie i FF
<qubalos> zainstaluje tego ubuntu 8.10 ma wszystko co niezbedne i jest latwy w obsludze i instalacji i najwyzej zablokuje aktualizacje programow i systemu
<ohir> qubalos: nie wierzę w takie sprzęty bez licencji na jakąś windę. Od lat jest zakaz sprzedaży bez windy.
<ohir> qubalos: nie ma "wszystkiego co niezbędne". Ma FF dziurawego i kulawego. Ma evolution ledwo chodzące z apopem
<ohir> qubalos: a potem słuchamy, jakie to linuksy niedobre i dziurawe
 * ohir skrzętnie taguje loga do jakichś flejmwarów :>
<BlessJah> qubalos: nie lepiej 10.04 LTS?
<qubalos> celowo nawet wchodzilem na strony z crackami i porno i nic sie nie przedostalo do systemu
<ohir> rotfl
<BlessJah> qubalos: a miałeś antywira, żeby sprawdzić czy się nie przedostało
<ohir> hehe
<gronx> hej miał ktoś z was problem z skrótami klawiszowymi w ubuntu 11.04?
<gronx> raz działają a raz nie, tak same z siebie
<Nerihsa> dzisiaj mamy nieparzysty dzien
<gronx> hehe
<gronx> wczoraj też tak było :P
<Nerihsa> bo byl parzysty dzien
<gronx> to nie jest zabawne
<Dreadlish> re
<Matan[M]> bry
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jak postępują prace nad parserem logów apacza? jak coś, to powiedz mi co chcesz uzyskać i daj trochę próbek danych wsadowych, właśnie w pythoni cos takiego piszę do ekg2
<Dreadlish> http://i.imgur.com/qp2Q9.png - epic daemon
<BlessJah> archlinux, openbox, ROXterm,, tint2, przypuszczam że ikony na pulpicie też ci rox rysuje?
<Dreadlish> nie
<BlessJah> btw, co nie może ci lo załadować? /etc/rc.d/network?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> ale ręcznie daje sie podnieść
<BlessJah> śmieszne
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> i mnie wkurza
<Dreadlish> bo przez to sie syslog i openntpd sypie
<BlessJah> ej
<BlessJah> zabawne
<BlessJah> u mnie lo po prostu stoi
<BlessJah> bez network
<ohir> a jest auto lo w interfaces?
<ohir> może jakiś syf typu nm uznał że będzie też lo "zarządzał"
<BlessJah> kolejny archer?
<Dreadlish> pierdziele roxterma
<Dreadlish> brzydki jak kij
<BlessJah> urxvt
<Dreadlish> i nie ma przeźroczystości
<Dreadlish> a niby na vte
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: jest fajny o ile mnie nie wkurza, a ostatnio to robił często
<BlessJah> a jak cie wkurzał?
<BlessJah> mnie urxvt wkurza tylko jak się łącze po ssh i sie okazuje że w terminfo nie ma
<Dreadlish> tak mnie wkurzał, że poprostu mi sie nagle irssi rozjeżdżało, rtorrent nie miał terminfo
<Dreadlish> i takie tam
<BlessJah> mi się z irssi nie zdarzyło...
<BlessJah> ekg2 czasami łapie zadyszki
<BlessJah> ale to machlojki samego ekg2, nie terminala
<Dreadlish> he
<Dreadlish> wiem jak znajde dobry term
<Dreadlish> ls /usr/portage/x11-terms
<Dreadlish> :3
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: gentoo?
<Dreadlish> na hapku
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: gentoo ma demony etc łudząco do archowych podobne?
<Dreadlish> ale paczki są wszędzie ;d
<BlessJah> paczki w sensie?
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: siedze na archu tylko mam drugi komp z gentoo
<Dreadlish> ssh i jazda
<BlessJah> aaa
<BlessJah> ok
<Dreadlish> maybe sakura będzie working?
<Dreadlish> hapek ~ # pacman -S sakura
<Dreadlish> -su: pacman: nie znaleziono polecenia
<Dreadlish> wtf?
<Dreadlish> *facepalm*
<Dreadlish> nie ten komp :D
<BlessJah> ano
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> od razu lepiej :D
<Wilczek> Używa ktoś z was KDE?
<lisu> ooo osnews ma 502
<Dreadlish> ya
<Wilczek> Da się w KDE na stałe otworzyć portfel? Przy logowaniu pyta mnie o hasło, bo mikroblog ma zapisane w portfelu, a jak szybko nie wpiszę tego hasła, to muszę później ręcznie odświeżać aplet.
<bastetmilo> lisu: JL też ma :(
<lisu> eee crap
<bastetmilo> coś się popsuło :)
<Quintasan> \o
<Wilczek> \o/
<Wilczek>  |
<Wilczek>  |
<Wilczek> | |
<Quintasan> krzywe nogi ma
<Quintasan> \o/
<Quintasan>  |
<Quintasan>  |
<Quintasan> pfu
<Quintasan> |źle
<harcesz> joł, mam 500gb zaszyfrowany nie mam pojęcia czym kiedy i z czym dysk - jacyś fani crypto na pokładzie?
<Wilczek> Ale jak dam ukośnik to wyjdzie jako polecenie
<Quintasan> lol
<Wilczek> harcesz: A po polaku?
<Quintasan> \o/
<Quintasan>   \
<Quintasan> kur
<Quintasan> \o/
<Quintasan>   |
<Quintasan>   |
<Quintasan>  /\
<Wilczek> Mówiłem :P
<Wilczek> xD
<Quintasan> o
<Quintasan> teraz jest dobrze
<harcesz> Wilczek: mam zaszyfrowany dysk i zastanawiam się co z nim zrobić
<Quintasan> harcesz: wyrzucić albo odszyfrować
<Wilczek> Oddać na policję, żeby się pouczyli
<harcesz> ...
<Quintasan> >implying że uda Ci się to zrobić w rozsądnym czasie
<harcesz> Wilczek: raczej nie szyfrowałem go bez powodu :P
<Dudi> Witam. Pytanie czy używaliście Photshop CS5 na ubuntu?
<harcesz> Quintasan: problem polega na tym że nie pamiętam hasla
<Quintasan> harcesz: No to mopanku powiem Ci żeś w dupie
<Quintasan> Nie tyle że tego się da odszyfrować tylko że zrobienie tego zajmie cholernie długo
<Quintasan> Dudi: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Wilczek> Dudi: A co?
<Quintasan> Polecam, jak tam nie ma to znaczy że nie działa albo nikt nie próbował
<firemark> Quintasan: proszę umrzyj z modą 4chana
<firemark> Quintasan: i w mordę dostaniesz za spam
<Quintasan> firemark: Jaką to znowu modą?
<firemark> ~20:32:13~  Quintasan : >implying że uda Ci się to zrobić w rozsądnym czasie
<Quintasan> > <-- tak się cytuje w emailu
<Quintasan> to nie jest moda 4chana :O
<Quintasan> a za spam
<Quintasan> to czekaj
<firemark> Quintasan: ale implying
<firemark> Quintasan: lol
<firemark> Quintasan: jesteś tutaj opem i spamujesz swój kanał?
<firemark> Quintasan: nie wstyd ci? :D
<Quintasan> Spam to by był jakbym własnego blogaska reklamował albo >500 linijek wkleił
<Quintasan> :S
<Quintasan> firemark: Weź pod uwagę, że sam sobie sprawiedliwość wymierzyłem
<Quintasan> ;)
<firemark> Quintasan: no w sumie.
<Dudi> Wilczek, bo koniec semstru to będzie na pewno format i walka toczy się standradowa winda vs ubuntu z tym że na przewagę windy zostaje już tylko oprogramowanie adobe którym ostatnimi czasy żywo operuję
<harcesz> Quintasan to summerfag, nie słuchaj go
<harcesz> jestem na tym kanale już od 4 dni i wiem lepiej.
<firemark> lol :D
 * harcesz zakłada hełm i szykuje się na kopa
<firemark> jestem na tym kanale trochę rok
<Wilczek> Dudi: Prawdopodobnie będzie działał, pamiętam, że czwórka u mnie działała, piątki narazie nie instalowałem na Linuksie
<Dudi> Ok a jak z flashem jak to wygląda z wydajnością?
<Dudi> czyste słupki czy zauważalna różnica?
<Quintasan> harcesz: lol
<Quintasan> harcesz: Za co mam Cię kopać, jeszcze nic nie zrobiłeś.
<Quintasan> >jeszcze
<beesel> hehe
<Dreadlish> e?
<beesel> dobry
<Dreadlish> Quintasan to spoko bro więc pan nie pierdl jak pani krupa
<Dudi> więc jak to jest Wilczek ?
<Dreadlish> pewno czyste słupki
<Quintasan> >nie przeklinaj
<Quintasan> Dreadlish: Prosisz się o to :>
<Dreadlish> bo nie mieli zbyt dużo czasu na rewolucje
<Wilczek> Dudi: Zbyt wielkiej różnicy nie ma ;)
<Dreadlish> Quintasan: coja? jak sie prosze to ok *sorry*
<Dudi> Wilczek, to muszę powiedzieć pocieszyłeś mnie:)
<Dudi> Bo po tygodniu siedzenia na ubuntu Winda jakaś drewniana sie wydaje
<Dreadlish> normalne
<Dreadlish> morał - miej pendriva z linuchem zawsze przy sobie
<Dreadlish> najbardziej sie rpzydaje w szkole
<Dreadlish> a jak w szkole nie bootuje to futty i jedziesz na 4 oknach :D
<Wilczek> Dreadlish: Zgadzam się :)
<Quintasan> PuTTY chyba :P
<Dudi> no fakt mam pena z live 11.04
<Dreadlish> Quintasan: FuTTY.
<Quintasan> Dudi: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20158
<Quintasan> Dudi: a, jakiś fork?
 * Quintasan nie lubi forkowania
<Dudi> Dzięki Quintasan właśnie znalazłem odnośnie Flash też:)
 * Dreadlish lubi jak jest konkretny
<Quintasan> ciekawe kiedy ten cholerny system na ARMie się zainstaluje
<Dudi> fork?
<Quintasan> Dudi: kojarzysz OpenOffice i LibreOffice?
<Quintasan> "Weźmiemy kod OpenOffice i zaczniemy nowy projekt od tego co zabraliśmy"
<Quintasan> W dużym przybliżeniu to można nazwać forkowaniem
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dudi> aaa
<Dreadlish> Quintasan: weźmy takiego compiza i beryla w wczesnym stadium rozwoju pre.fusion
<Dreadlish> co było lepsze :>
<bialy663> czym się różni futty od kitty?
<Dreadlish> idk?
<Quintasan> Dreadlish: przecież compiz to WM a beryl to WD
<Dreadlish> Quintasan: WD40?
<Dreadlish> sorry - bad
<Quintasan> Window Manager i Window Decorator
<Dreadlish> window decorator przy berylu to emerald
<Dreadlish> oba są wmami bo beryl to fork compiza
<Dreadlish> panie :D
<bt4> re
<Dudi> Jeżeli dobrze zrozumiałem doszedłeś do wniosku że używanie PS lub FL na linux to forkowanie?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Quintasan> Że co?
<Dreadlish> fotoszajs aka fotoszopa
<Dreadlish> i fl studio
<Dreadlish> to nie forkowanie
<Dreadlish> bo nie ma osobnego projektu na to
<Dudi> e dobra to to rzućmy to w niepamięć co ym na debila nie wyszedł:)
<ohir> harcesz: jak nie wiesz _czym_ szyfrowałeś to może chociaż wiesz jakiego hasła/pliku/ich kombinacji używałeś?:>>
<Dudi> i dalej nie widze związku fork z moją próbą odpalenia cs5 :P
<Dreadlish> Dudi: nie ma żadnego związku
<ohir> harcesz: jakoś nie wierzę w manie dysku co to 'szyfrowałem i zapomniałem czym'. 'Zapomniałem hasła' to ostatnie co przechodzi :>
<Dreadlish> Dudi: forkowanie to jest tak jakbyś przepisał pół zadania, napisał swoje drugie pół i nie oddał temu, kto ci dał przepisać
<ohir> harcesz: więc przyjmij, że ten co szyfrował wiedział nie tylko czym ale wiedział też jak, więc jedyne co możesz z tego dysku mieć to dobry 500G pseudorandom :>
<harcesz> ohir: heh
<harcesz> nie ma sposobou żeby ci to udowodnić, ale mam na biurku całą pryzmę dysków, większość zaszyfrowana, tyle że luksem i mam hasła na *zaszyfrowanym) lapie + backup
<harcesz> a ten dysk leży od 3-4 lat i nie wiem z czym :P
<ohir> harcesz: więc ditto
<harcesz> jesus, właśnie popatrzyłem jak pisze, chyba niedługo czas na przerwę...
<harcesz> ohir: jak pamiętasz hasła po parę lat to masz farta, ja nie bardzo
<ohir> harcesz: ja nie pamiętam
<ohir> harcesz: palce pamiętają :>
<harcesz> heh
<harcesz> ja pamiętam hasła do swojego systemu, pgp, ssh i parę innych często używanych
<ohir> harcesz: to po co szyfrujesz, nie lepiej od razu zostawić na noc dd if=/dev/arandom of=/dev/blah ?:>
<ohir> ten sam efekt
<harcesz> not quite.
<Nerihsa> a nie lepiej /dev/zero
<Nerihsa> szybciej
<ohir> Nerihsa: nie lepiej, traciłby tę dodaną funkcję szybkiego pseudorandoma 500G
<Dudi> Dreadlish, no dobra ale podpisujesz się pod tym że to twoja robota?
<spass> z
<spass> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Dudi> Kurcze właśnie zobaczyłem że flash tak sobie działa jaka jest szansa że na 10.4 działał tak sobie a na 11.04 działa już dobrze?
<Dudi> Oraz że wersja wine z 1.3.0 skoczyła na 1.3.9
<Dudi> z/w idę przesiąść się na ubuntu
<harcesz> >first part of the password - to which i was certain and left only 7  letters and 10 numbers to be padded. I distributed the workload on 4  machines, i cracked the password in 4 days.
<harcesz> dobra, jak by ktoś się zastanawiał bruteforce na truecrypta jest raczej uciążliwym przedsięwzięciem
<ohir> lol
<ohir> harcesz: siłowanie się z hasłami jest uciążliwe. Dlatego nie ma sensu. Jeśi hasło ma entropii więcej niż jakieś 70-80b i NSA CIA i inne takie też mogą się w pędzel pocałować
<ohir> harcesz: a jak już ktoś jest w obecnych czasach pustogłowia sprytny na tyle, żeby w ogóle się przez instalację luksa czy trujkrypta przebić, to wie również że hasło musi być odpowiednie
<firemark> zawsze mozna wpisac 1234
<firemark> to dość popularne hasło
<harcesz> firemark: takich haseł nie używam
<ohir> firemark: nie u tych co szyfrują dyski :>
<firemark> ohir: :>
<harcesz> raczej ma poniżej 20 znaków bo za leniwy jestem na więcej
<harcesz> ale to i tak absurdylion kombinacji
<harcesz> + do jedynego sensownego bruteforcera musiał bym wygenerować z tym słownik jeszcze :P
<harcesz> ohir: luksa już wykluczyłem, stawiam na tc, znając moja paranoję z wszystkimi 3ma szyframi.
<ohir> harcesz: entropia polskiego języka to ok 3.2-3.4b/c same ascii plus szifty dają ok 4.5b/c
<harcesz> meh, polskie znaki odpadają
<ohir> więc masz 4x20=80. Możesz się w pędzel...
<ohir> ;>
<harcesz> nie no jeszcze się łamię po w sumie mam niezły kombajn pod ręką do bruta, ale jak to oszyfruje i się okaże że po prostu stworzyłem sobie kontener na później to się wkur...rzę
<ohir> harcesz: ale jak masz kilkuetniego trujkrypta tam, to jest szansa że masz tego trujkrypta z poprawkami europolu
<ohir> harcesz: więc masz łatwiej, bo masz do sprawdzenia max 500Gx16 kluczy
<ohir> harcesz: przeważnie dużo szybciej jak zaczniesz sprawdzać od końca
<ohir> harcesz: jak kompilowałeś sam z podpisanych źródeł fundacji... to się możesz w pędzel ;>
 * harcesz formatuje dysk
<Wilczek> Na forum PCF jakiś czas temu, pewnie użyszkodnik napisał: "Padł mi Windows, mam Internet przez BIOS'a, błagam o pomoc, nie wiem co robić" :D
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> normalne
<ohir> Wilczek: tester intela tak jęczał?
<ohir> Wilczek: dopiero co zapowiedzieli neta przez nawet nie bios ale mikrokod wszystkich nowych cpu
<Wilczek> Aha :D
<ohir> Wilczek: ale tylko do użytku służbowego
<ohir> Wilczek: więc się nie ciesz
<BeeSeL> dobry
<Wilczek> BeeSeL: Guten morgen
<Admc> Da się ręcznie dodać partnera (peera) na torrentach jeżeli znam jego ip?
<Quintasan> Admc: Zależy od klienta
<Quintasan> np KTorrent potrafi
<Wilczek> Właśnie o to chodzi
<Wilczek> Jak to zrobić?
<Quintasan> Dodać peera?
<Admc> a jest jakiś klient co to umie i nie ciągnie pół kde?
<Quintasan> Widocznie inne są ograniczone
<Wilczek> Quintasan: W filtrach IP to dodać?
<Quintasan> Admc: Zamiast narzekać to zgłoś buga w bugzilli jako wishlist
<Quintasan> Że nie ma a by się przydało
<Admc> ja nie narzekam tylko pytam o klienta co to umię
<Admc> umie*
<Admc> napisz że nie wiesz a nie rzucasz się do mnie
<Quintasan> Napisałem, że KTorrent
<Wilczek> Quintasan: Ale to dodać w którym miejscu? W filtrach IP?
<Admc> Quintasan, a ja zapytałem czy jest taki co nie wymaga kde
<Quintasan> Wilczek: klikasz prawy na torrent który chcesz
<Quintasan> Dodaj partnerów
<Quintasan> Admc: Nie ma
<Ozil1> rtorrent
<Admc> z gui
<Ozil1> rtgui do tego
<Ozil1> deluge jest dla gnome
<Ozil1> transmision
<Ozil1> czytaj google i tyle
<Admc> transmission? gdzie?
<Admc> bo mam i nie widziałem czegoś takiego jak dodaj partnerów
<Quintasan> Gógle bolom
<Quintasan>  /ironia
<shimmo> witam, chciałbym się Was zapytać jak mogę sobie poradzić z tym błędem podczas kompilacji, : http://imgur.com/5cfaf , kompiluję do najnowszej stabilnej wersji 2.6.39.1
<Quintasan> shimmo: wrzuć resztę loga na pastebin gdzieś
<Ozil1> poszukaj paczek deb i pujdzie bez problemu
<Wilczek> Ozil1: Primo: Słownik Secundo: Co się stało z PS?
<Ozil1> a nie wiem zaraz sprawdze
<Ozil1> no fakt nie działa sprawdze to jutro bo już ide spać
<Ozil1> tracker też padł
<shimmo> Quintasan pytanie lamerskie, wiem ale gdzie szukac loga z kompilacji?
<Quintasan> przecież to co wkleiłeś jako obrazek to log
<Quintasan> przewiń to okno wyżej i tam będzie dalsza część
<Wilczek> Quintasan: Ale nie cały, od pewnego momentu się usuwa początek
<Wilczek> shimmo: Log powinien być w folderze ze źródłami
<Quintasan> shimmo: Właściwie to zacznijmy od tego, po co przekompilowujesz kernel?
<Ozil1> wilczek wysłałem ci na priv
<shimmo> chwila poszukam loga, dzięki
<shimmo> po co? "Bo takie mam zadanie" :-)
<Quintasan> shimmo: A coś Ci nie działa że rekompilujesz
<shimmo> jestem znowu, musiałem się przelogować
<shimmo> Wilczek szukam szukam tego loga ale nie umiem znalezc
<Wilczek> To nie wiem gdzie mogą być
<shimmo> a musze skompilować, żeby spatchować iptables i iproute
<shimmo> najnowsze jajko ma być i najnowsze patche
<shimmo> no to dupa chyba :?
<shimmo> a da rade wyłączyć z kompilacji ten problematyczny moduł?
<Wilczek> shimmo: Ja niestety nie wiem, mój największy wyczyn to kompilacja FF :D
<shimmo> No trudno, dzięki za chęć pomocy Wilczek :)
<shimmo> Napiszę chyba temat na forum
<Wilczek> Napisz tylko po co chcesz kompilować, bo się będą czepiać ;)
<Matan[M]> gdzie trzymacie logi z ubuntu-pl?
<Dreadlish> yyy
<Dreadlish> poszukaj na google
<Dreadlish> bo są indeksowane
<Stirlitz> http://zapytaj.com.pl/Category/007,015/2,10542496,IPad__adium__.html
<Stirlitz> ipada ma a dolarów żal :>
<totalizator> zapytaj.com.pl? wtf? to dlatego już nikt na irca nie wchodzi
<Wilczek> totalizator: O co chodzi, bo nie jestem w temacie ;)
<totalizator> <Stirlitz> http://zapytaj.com.pl/Category/007,015/2,10542496,IPad__adium__.html
<totalizator> <Stirlitz> ipada ma a dolarów żal :>
<shimmo> kompilacja kernela poprzez ketchup chyba sie uda, nie wyskakuje nic (nie zapeszać ;))
<shimmo> widocznie zle coś spatchowałem wcześniej
<shimmo> adekwatny dzień dzisiaj wybrałem do kompilacji, najdłuższy w roku ;)
<Wilczek> Hehe
<Wilczek> :D
<Admc> mencoder da radę z mkv do mp4 przerobić?
<Nerihsa> yhy
<Admc> thx
<shpaq> wszystko da radę
<Nerihsa> mencoder praktycznie ze wszystkiego na wszystko moze
<shpaq> mądre narzędzie
<Wilczek> A mkv do divx?
<Admc> mencoder ma dość dużo parametrów, preferuję dobre gui do mencodera
<Admc> miksoft zrobił niezłe
<pogan0> szukam dobrego programu do czytania podkastow
<pogan0> prosze o podpowiedz
<Wilczek> Czytania?
<pogan0> no chyba sie je czyta bo to cos pochodnego od rss
<Stirlitz> liferea
<pogan0> sprawdze czy na windoze
<pogan0> moze rssowl gdyz jest opensorce ;P
<pogan0> dzieki
<shimmo> łeeech po instalacji kernele, kernel panic :(
<shimmo> kernela*
#ubuntu-pl 2011-06-22
<shimmo> czy jest możliwe, żebym nie miał pliku /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<Enlik> Tak, GRUB 2 nie ma takiego pliku
<shimmo> ok, grub.cfg właśnie znalalzem :)
<shimmo> dzieki
<Enlik> shimmo: z tym że
<Enlik> Tego pliku się nie rusza ręcznie
<Enlik> `g ubuntu wiki grub 2
<Przekliniak> Enlik: Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation: <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2>
<DaZ> a tam nie rusza ręcznie
<Enlik> ;)
<shimmo> syntax error :D
<shimmo> ehh juz na dzisiaj starczy tej walki z kernel panic, dobranoc wszystkim
<lisu> powitać
<PoKrAk> jo
<SeViq> o/
<Wizard> cześć
<Stirlitz> heh dzięki temu że mozilla szybko zmienia numerki ibuntu będzie miało świeżego firefoksa
<Stirlitz> 5 już w repo to niesłychane ;)
<bialy663> :o
<bialy663> toż 5 wyszła wczoraj
<bialy663> tak szybko się uporali?
<bialy663> szok
<bt4> re
<lisu> jo;ł
<shimmo> dzień dobry wszystkim :)
<shimmo> skompilowalem kernel do najnowszej wersji, zainstalowalem ze źródeł najnowsze iptables i dostaję błąd: -bash /sbin/iptables: nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<spass> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<jacekowski> shimmo: z prefix prawidlowo ustawiles?
<jacekowski> shimmo: zrestartowales?
<shimmo> jacekowski: ehhh
<shimmo> restart pomgół ;)
<shimmo> zapomnialem
<shimmo> dzięki!
<shimmo> pomógł*
<Dreadlish> o/
<shimmo> kolejny napotkany problem :P iptables juz jest najnowsze, ściągnąłem źródła iproute, rozpakowuje, wydaje w katalogu
<shimmo> ./configure
<fi9o> I?
<shimmo> dostaje error: iptables modules directory: not found!
<fi9o> Nie przeczytales ani readme ani faq?
<shimmo> czytalem z poradnika kaki
<fi9o> Z reszta wydaje mi sie, ze w repozytorium powinienes miec najnowsze iptables.
<shimmo> :P
<shimmo> nie było najnowsze
<shimmo> tzn ja mam debian squeeze
<shimmo> zapomnialem ze na kanale ubuntu jestem :)
<BlessJah> shimmo: i tak chyba nikt nie ma ubuntu już
<BlessJah> nie na tym kanale
<Wilczek> :D
<BlessJah> 93 osoby, może z dyszka się znajdzie
<BlessJah> może dwie
<Wilczek> Kubuntu się liczy?
<shimmo> a jak tam ostatnie wersje ubuntu, w miare? bo nie odpalalem
<BlessJah> Wilczek: tylko jeżeli jest zainstalowane i używane
<Admc> 11.04 jest do dupy
<shimmo> coraz cięższe chyba sie to robi, nie?
<Admc> a 11.10 nie sprawdzałem
<BlessJah> Admc: która wersja nie była?
<BlessJah> shimmo: tak
<Admc> unity ssie
<Admc> a gnome zabugowane jak cholera
<BlessJah> zgodzę się
<Wilczek> BlessJah: Kubuntu używam jako jedynego systemu
<Admc> bo cannonical poprawia tylko unity
<BlessJah> Admc: bo cannonical nic do gnome nie ma
<Admc> chyba też sobie coś z kde zainstaluje
<Admc> bo gnome 3 to też lipa
<Admc> a xfce mi nie pasuje
<BlessJah> Admc: coś z kde? czy po prostu kde?
<Admc> jakieś distro z kde
<Admc> o to mi chodziło
<BlessJah> każde ma kde
<BlessJah> o to mi chodzi
<Admc> ale niektóre maja lepszą a inne mają gorszą implementację kde
<Wilczek> Ogólnie KDE jest o wiele wygodniejsze, ładniejsze i szybsze od GNOME i Unity
<Admc> szybsze?
<Wilczek> Tak
<shimmo> ja tam do kde sie nie umialem przyzwyczaic
<Wilczek> shimmo: Do której wersji?
<Admc> może jeszcze nie zdążyłeś go zasyfić :)
<Admc> charka ma fajny motyw do kde
<Admc> z tym że mało paczek
<Wilczek> Admc: Ja raczej systemu nigdy nie zasyfiam ;P
<Wilczek> Admc: Domyślny też jest niezły :)
<Admc> oxygen akurat mi się nie podoba
<Admc> nie przypadł mi do gustu jak testowałem kde na livecd
<Wilczek> Ja używam Oxygen/Air
<shimmo> Wilczek: nie wiem jaka to byla wersja, z kubuntu 9.04 byla
<shimmo> nie pamietam, użytkowalem przez kilka dni i nie mogłem
<Wilczek> Nie jestem pewien, ale wtedy chyba już była czwórka
<shimmo> a tak wracając do mojego problemu, jakaś podpowiedź? googlałem troche ale chyba nie umiem szukać
<Matan[M]> bry
<Wilczek> Hej :)
<shpaq> mornin'
<mati75> re
<Quintasan> KUR
<Quintasan> The membership of Ubuntu Polish LoCo Team (ubuntu-pl) in the Approved
<Quintasan>  LoCo Teams (locoteams-approved) team has expired.
<Quintasan> Stirlitz: ^
<Admc> przecież i tak polski loco team nic nie robił
<Admc> tylko forum było utrzymywane
<shimmo> eh sorry ze Was tak mecze, ale po instalacji tego nowego jądra, przy róbie instalacji z apta dostaje "pakiet linux-image... ma zostać przeinstalowany, ale nie można znaleźć jego archiwum"
<kklimonda^> Quintasan: no ale to było wiadomo od dawna, że nas usuną. Nikt nie ma czasu się loco zająć
<BlessJah> kklimonda^: czym się loco zajmował zasadniczo/
<BlessJah> 4
<kklimonda^> BlessJah: no niczym, dlatego nie został mu status approved lovo przyznany ponownie ;)
<Killos> witam
<Wilczek> Hej :)
<Admc> a czym zajmują się loco które coś robią?
<kklimonda^> Admc: na przykład organizacją spotkań
<Wilczek> Admc: Rozdawaniem płytek uczestnikom
<Wilczek> Ogólna inicjatywa
<Wilczek> Która integruje społeczeństwo
<Admc> jakby było jakieś spotkanie to bym się chętnie wybrał, z tym że nikomu się nie chce
<Admc> ani nie ma czasu
<Admc> zorganizowanie czegoś takiego jest trudne
<kklimonda^> Admc: nie jest
<BlessJah> Admc: czyżbyś chciał się tym zjąć?
<kklimonda^> zresztą w każdym większym mieście są jakieś spotkania Linuksowe, możnaby się było podczepć.
<Admc> Nie mam kasy ani chęci
<BlessJah> archcon sie dzieje za miesiac w warszawie
<BlessJah> ogolnie to mozna by zebrac kilka najwiekszych organizacji i je zorganizowac
<BlessJah> a potem zaprosic do wspolpracy te mniejsze
 * bastetmilo by pojechała na archcon...
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: pakujesz się w autobus i wziuum...
<Wilczek> :D
 * bastetmilo chyba tak zrobi - ale nie wie czy na dwa czy jeden dzień do wawy...
<BlessJah> nie ma już shipit?
<Wilczek> Ale skapa :D
<Wilczek> Od 28.04.2011
<BlessJah> czyli 11.04 już nie dostarczali?
<Wilczek> Nie
<BlessJah> obiecywałem sobie że już więcej nie będę od nich brał darmowych płytek
<BlessJah> i się spełniło
<shimmo> z jakich powodów zaprzestali?
<shimmo> kasa ?
<BlessJah> shimmo: zrobili co mieli do zrobienia
<shimmo> To fakt
<Wilczek> shimmo: Tak, kasa
<Wilczek> Za duży popyt był
<Matan[M]> wiele zwaliło, brało po 50-100 sztuk a później opychało na allegro
<Wilczek> Matan[M]: Albo rzucało na polu
<Matan[M]> Wilczek: a tego nie wiedziałem
<Matan[M]> ja zamówiłem kiedyś 5 płytek... nigdy do mnie nie trafiły...
<shimmo> ja dostalem kiedys 10ubuntu i 10 kubuntu
<shimmo> z tym, że rozdałem :P
<shimmo> akurat u mnie akcja była, że niby policja po mieszkaniach chodzi i lewe windy rekwiruje
<shimmo> więc płytki zeszły w 3 dni
<BlessJah> od kiedy jest shipit?
<BlessJah> było
<BlessJah> od którego numerku
<shimmo> 8?
<shimmo> jakos tak
<shimmo> ee nie
<BlessJah> nie, ja mam płytkę 6.06
<BlessJah> pierwszy LTS
<shimmo> mam płytke właśnie 6.06 w szufladzie
<BlessJah> brakuje mi k/ubuntu 7.10 7.04 kubuntu 6.06 i wcześniejszych niż 6.06
<BlessJah> w celach kolekcjonerskich :>
<Wilczek> Można było w Czytelni jakiś czas temu wygrać 4.04
<Wilczek> :D
<shimmo> Biały kruk wśród płyte od cannonical :D
<Wilczek> Ściągam właśnie 4.04
<BlessJah> po co iso?
<Wilczek> Tutaj coś dla kolekcjonerów: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<Wilczek> Żeby obejrzeć :D
<BlessJah> wypalisz i sie bedziesz jaral że ubuntu od 4.04 używałeś?
<Wilczek> x)
<Wilczek> Nie
<Wilczek> Zobaczę jak to na początku wyglądało
<Admc> Chwila
<Admc> Ubuntu 4.04 zawierały te porno tapety
<Admc> ale to 4.10 było a nie
<Admc> 4.04 nie było
<dudi> Witam
<Quintasan> kklimonda^: nikt nas nie usunął
<Quintasan> że tak powiem nasze członkostwo na Lanczpadzie wygasło
<Matan[M]> http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/viewtopic.php?p=9639474#9639474
<dudi_> no to jak z tymi PPA?
<BlessJah> dudi: a co z nimi ma być?
<kklimonda^> Quintasan: ale mieliśmy przejść na dniach reewaluację tego co robimy jako LoCo
<Quintasan> skomentuje to tak
<Quintasan> Ups.
<shimmo> da sie jakoś dhclient doinstalowac?
<kklimonda^> shimmo: a czemu miało by się nie dac?
<Dreadlish> re
<termi> jest tu ktos?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> wszyscy na /names umarli
<termi> search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root CE44E97944E964A5
<termi> tekst z gruba
<termi> bo reinstalowalem windowsa i teraz mi grub nie chce go ladowac
<termi> i cen numer na koncu te C...
<termi> co to za numer?
<termi> jest?
<Dreadlish> uuid
<termi> on sie zmienia ?
<ohir> to jest taki numerek wymyślony po to żeby linuks jak winda nie dał się przenosić z dysku na dysk
<ohir> przed wsparciem środowiska otrzymanym od mniętkiego były po prostu urządzenia a dla tych co nie pamiętali były jeszcze etykietki
<ohir> ale linuks był paskudny wtedy i dawał się klonować z kompa na komp tarem czy dd, więc wymyślili uuidy, żeby się tak "nie dało"
<ohir> shame redhat on that
<termi> dobra czyli moglo byc tak ze po reinstalce i formatowaniu dysku na ktorym mam winde mogl on sie zmienic przez co grub mi nie laduje windowsa?
<termi> bo ma stary ten numer tam
<termi> ?
<ohir> termi nie bardzo wiem co winda robi z dyskami przy instalacji, ale przy formatowaniu chyba jednak pisze nowego uida
<ohir> termi: więc jak najbardziej tak może być
<termi> dobra zmienilem zobaczymy  :)
<ohir> termi: odczytaj sobie uida i sprawdź
<ohir> termi: albo po prostu wpisz urządzenie jak bozia z długą brodą i półmetrowym kitkiem przykazała
<Dreadlish> jak zrobić conky on top?
<termi> ohir: no wlasnie szukam jak wpisac to urzadzenie
<ohir> man bootparam
<kklimonda^> ohir: głupoty gadasz o uuid
<termi> zrobilem prosciej sudo update-grub
<dudi> Bawił już ktoś się własnościowymi Nvidi na 11.04?
<ohir> kklimonda^: ciekawe :>
<kklimonda^> ja się nie bawiłem, po prostu zainstalowałem
<ohir> kklimonda^: może się dowiem czegoś więcej o "zaletach" uuid we fstabie i opcjach :>
<dudi> kklimonda^, a na lapku to robiłeś czy desktop?
<ohir> kklimonda^: słucham więc pilnie, uuiduru...
<termi> no i dziala
<Dreadlish> uuidy śmierdzą
<Dreadlish> bo nie wiadomo o co chodzi
<dudi> Bo mi po zainstalowaniu na lapku wywala Unity i przezroczystość
<kklimonda^> ohir: dowiesz się - poszukaj w google. Ja czasu marnować nie będę. Ale nie opowiadaj głupot bez zrozumienia po co to zrobiono.
<kklimonda^> dudi: na lapku zainstalowałem
<dudi> A co to za lapek?
<kklimonda^> (te z repozytorium)
<kklimonda^> Thinkpad T61 z quadro 140m
<ohir> Dreadlish: wiadomo o co chodzi. Żeby noob nie zaczął używać tara do backupów np. Albo klonować sobie maszyn.
<ohir> kklimonda^: ależ ja wiem jakie głupoty opowiadano :>>
<kklimonda^> ohir: czyli po prostu wolisz udawać, że problemu nie było. ok
<ohir> kklimonda^: a zrobiono to dokładnie po to (jak wyżej)
<ohir> kklimonda^: problem idiotów był i jest zawsze
<kklimonda^> no widzisz, nie wiesz a gadasz
<dudi> kklimonda^, Czyli jedna karta grafiki nie musisz się bawić w uaktywnianie jej (na windzie tak trzeba zrobić jak się ma i3/i5/i7)
<termi> tak czy owak grub juz mi dziala :)
<kklimonda^> dudi: tak - jak kupiłeś sobie laptopa z dwoma kartami to płacz pozostaje :)
<Dreadlish> płacz kurde!
 * dudi płacze
<Dreadlish> płaczcie sobie - po cholere takie g* kupowaliście
<Dreadlish> a sorry
<ohir> kklimonda^: "problem" vfs był wystarczająco dobrze rozwiązywalny przez -L
<dudi> Dreadlish, a co rozumie ze dual core lepszy nie?
<dudi> rozumiem*
<kklimonda^> ohir: label z zasady może się powtarzać
<Dreadlish> dudi: te wszystkie i* są dziwne
<ohir> kklimonda^: bzdura
<Dreadlish> nie da się wymienić w nim procka
<Dreadlish> se wymyślili bga
<Dreadlish> intelszity walone
<ohir> kklimonda^: idioci nie konfigurują systemów które wymagają tego czy owego
<dudi_> Ja tam nie narzekam jeśli ma mi chodzić dłużej na baterii to może i mieć 3 karty
<dudi_> głupi hotspot
<kklimonda^> ohir: nie bzdura - label jest powtarzalny, uuid losowy. Po co używać czegoś co może się powtarzać, skoro jest lepsze rozwiązanie.
<ohir> kklimonda^: i "problem" idiotów mających teoretycznie konfigurować złożone wirtualne warstwy fs został "rozwiązany" tak że miliony idiotów nie są w stanie teraz zrobic sensownego backupu normalną drogą
<ohir> kklimonda^: właśnie nie jest
<ohir> kklimonda^: jest syfiaste
<kklimonda^> czy zgodzisz się, że labele partycji się mogą powtarzać?
<ohir> kklimonda^: jest wypada ci dysk w prostej konfiguracji home box z dwoma dyskami i luser _MUSI_ zrobić gates style "do reinstall your ubuntu"
<ohir> kklimonda^: u idioty moga się powtarzać
<dudi__> dupa nie pogadam sobie
<kklimonda^> ohir: a zgodzisz się, że uuid jest generowany losowo i szansa na to, że się powtórzy jest bliska zeru?
<ohir> kklimonda^: u admina z odrobiną oleju w każdej większej konfiguracji labelowało się np końcówką numeru seryjnego albo labelem szafa/box/dysk
<ohir> kklimonda^: no właśnie, UUID się nie powtórzy. Więc od tamtej pory miliony użytkowników nawet średnio zaawansowanych robiło bezsensowny reinstall albo wyrzucało linuksa przy reinstalacjii windy
<ohir> przykład masz w logu wyżej
<ohir> kklimonda^: a wszytsto "po to żeby się admin w instalacji top-site nie pomylił". Smutne albo i tragiczne.
<kklimonda^> ohir: zmiana uuidu partycji jest mniej więcej tak samo skomplikowana jak zmiana labela.
<ohir> kklimonda^: ja kklimonda^ prawdziwy powód imo jest taki jaki wychodził wyraźnie z flamewara ówczesnego. redhaty chciały żeby się trudniej klonowało ich precious
<kklimonda^> więc ktoś kto nie potrafi zmienić uuida nie będzie potrafił ustawić labela, i tak czy siak będzie w pupie.
<ohir> kklimonda^: o tak, szczególnie dla nooba tu: --fs-uuid --set=root uuid
<ohir> kklimonda^: żeby ustawić label wystarczy mieć napisane w howto -L ROOT_FS -L BOOT_FS.  I to howto jest aktualne dla milionów przepisywaczy recept
<ohir> kklimonda^: żeby zmienić uuid na taki jaki był trzeba po pierwsze go zapisać _wcześniej_
<kklimonda^> ohir: aby ustawić uuid wystarczy mieć napisane w howto -U UUID
<kklimonda^> ohir: ale on jest w backupie
<kklimonda^> ohir: labele się powtarzają i tyle. Ja to przerabiałem, znajomi to przerabiali
<ohir> kklimonda^: pie..lisz. aby ustawić uuid musi być taki jaki był, potem we fstabie i konfiguracji bootloadera.
<kklimonda^> ohir: no to go weź z fstaba
<ohir> kklimonda^: napisz howto dla babć o tym może
<ohir> kklimonda^: a mam znajomą luserkę lat 76
<kklimonda^> ohir: babcia nie robi backupu tarem.
<kklimonda^> i co, sama system z backupu przywraca i ustawia poprawny label?
<ohir> kklimonda^: jak zaczynała używać linuksa miała lat 69
<kklimonda^> i wtedy robiła?
<kklimonda^> więc to nie ma wiele wspólnego z jej wiekiem
<ohir> kklimonda^: kiedyś robiła :>
<ohir> kklimonda^: i w dodatku montowała dysk z konsoli :>
<ohir> kklimonda^: miałaby w swojej dystrybucji howto odtwarzania po padzie sprzętu -L ROOT_FS -L HOME_FS i wystarczy
<Stirlitz> tak jak ta sekretarka ;>
<ohir> kklimonda^: a tak musiała fstaba wygrzebywać, z livecd macać i dyski i gruba
<Quintasan> kklimonda^: Mhm, było jakieś release party?
<ohir> kklimonda^: a wcześniej nic nie musiała, bo miała layout dysku rozpisany po kolei i dwa razy dysk sobie zmieniła bez specjalnego wiszenia na telefonie
<Stirlitz> co za pierdoły
<kklimonda^> ohir: wiesz jakiej instrukcji chcą użytkownicy? "W razie padu systemu proszę przeinstalować, wpisać login, hasło i poczekać aż się dane ściągną" a wszystko inne jest dla nich i tak zbyt trudne.
<Stirlitz> no nic ;)
<kklimonda^> Quintasan: release party czego? ;)
<ohir> kklimonda^: C.N.D.
<Stirlitz> Linux dziupla 3.0-1-generic #2-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 15 20:28:47 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Stirlitz> dziwnie to wygląda
<kklimonda^> :D
<kklimonda^> fakt
<ohir> kklimonda^: przed chwilą zarzucałeś mi, że "ohir: głupoty gadasz o uuid". A teraz potwierdzasz, że chodziło o "W razie padu systemu proszę przeinstalować"
<ohir> kklimonda^: tak więc EOT.
<kklimonda^> ohir: nie - ja po prostu twierdzę, że tego chcą użytkownicy. To w ogóle nie ma nic wspólnego z uuid
<ohir> kklimonda^: a ja twierdzę że użytkownik może sobie chcieć przeinstalować od tak bo lubi i chce
<ohir> kklimonda^: a uuid w bootopcjach i we fstabie domyślnie to tragedia.
<ohir> kklimonda^: ten komu potrzeba i wie po co może sobie takiego fstaba i bootkonfiga wygenerować.
<ohir> eot
<Dreadlish> http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/176009/xbox.html - matan przypadkiem nie wsadził sie na kwejka?
<KoYoT> re
<foreste> czesc
<morfeusz888> cześć
<ohir> komu uuidy we fstabie śmierdzą: cp /etc/fstab ./... &&for d in `cat ./...|grep -e '^UU.\+ /'|cut -d' ' -f1|cut -d= -f2`;do e=`blkid -c/dev/null -U$d`; if [ $? -eq 0 ];then sed -ire "s\"UUID\=${d}\"\#${e} ma UUID=${d}\n${e}\"" ./... ;fi;done;mv ... fstab.bydev
<ohir> no w sumie cat niepotrzebny grep pliki umie sam
<ohir> cp /etc/fstab ./... &&for d in `grep -e '^UU.\+ /' ./...|cut -d' ' -f1|cut -d= -f2`;do e=`blkid -c/dev/null -U$d`; if [ $? -eq 0 ];then sed -ire "s\"UUID\=${d}\"\#${e} ma UUID=${d}\n${e}\"" ./... ;fi;done;mv ... fstab.bydev
 * Skrzyp wita
 * Natasza Now Playing: Buka - Czarownica z monopolowego
<Natasza> <3
<ohir> hm... hm... da się krócej chyba
<ntat> Witam
<Skrzyp> Jak oceniacie pulpit? https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Czerwiec%202010.png
<Admc> error 403
<Admc> ładny
<Quintasan> 403 szefie
<morfeusz888> 403
<Skrzyp> Łomatko...
<Skrzyp> https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Czerwiec%202010.png?w=b90e8f00
<Skrzyp> Poprawka
<Admc> 403
<Admc> :)
<morfeusz888> 403
<Skrzyp> Jednakże, nie umniejsza to świetności pulpitu
<Stirlitz> ech Skrzyp skopiuj to do public i jakie https
<Skrzyp> A... Do publica nie dałem
<Admc> popatrzcie na mój: http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l91/Adammac2006/Obszar1_003.png
<Skrzyp> Pardą
<Skrzyp> Fajny
<Skrzyp> Ale conky odfstaje
<Skrzyp> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/32971127/Czerwiec%202010.png
<ntat> Admc, ale masz ciepły dysk;)
<Wilczek> ntat: :O
<Skrzyp> Wszyscy na Faenzie :P
<Skrzyp> Powinna być defaultowa
<Admc> to nie jest farenza
<Admc> tylko mint-x
<Admc> farenza ma do dupy ikonę folderu
<Wilczek> Skrzyp: Nie wiem co ludziom się podoba w Faenzie
<Skrzyp> Wilczek, Bo jest łądna
<Skrzyp> I ma dużo SVGów
<Admc> farenza jest taka iphoneowa
<Quintasan> Może niektórzy lubią.
<Wilczek> Skrzyp: Rzeczywiście, zapomniałem, że ostatnio panuje moda na wszystko co kwadratowe ;)
<Admc> w sumie mint-x też, ale był domyślnie to zostawiłem
<Skrzyp> Admc, to ja zrobię wszystkie okrągłe
<Skrzyp> Bubblecon
<Admc> są takie zestawy ikon
<Admc> ale nie pamiętam już
<Admc> naze
<Admc> w*
<Admc> ntat, dysk ciepły bo to laptop
<Admc> no i komp chodzi już cały czas od tygodnia, tylko ostatnio restart robiłem żeby kubuntu przetestować
<ntat> Ja mam 10 mniej a też na lapku siedzę
 * Skrzyp ma 60^C
<ntat> a procek na 100
<Skrzyp> Jak się robi "degree" z palca?
<ntat> procek ma 64
<Admc> ntat, wszytko zależy od modelu
<Admc> ale laptopy i tak się grzeją strasznie
 * Skrzyp ma ASUS K50AB
<ntat> Ja mam starą Toshibę A100-2cośtam:D
<Admc> o, też mam starą toshibę
<Admc> A110-260
<Admc> z 2004 roku
<ntat> Ale zainwestowałem w podstawkę tyle, że nie chłodzącą, taką na kolana, żeby się dobrze pisało
<ntat> ale dzięki temu lepsza wentylacja
<ntat> podstawka z IKEI:P
<Wilczek> ntat: Pewnie składałeś przez kilka dni :D
<ntat> Co składałem?
<Wilczek> Podstawkę ;P
<ntat> Ona jest jednoczęściowa:P
<Wilczek> :O
<Wilczek> Nowość w IKEI :D
<Stirlitz> http://ubuntuone.com/p/10fW/
<Stirlitz> pełny pulpit ;)
<Admc> on ma unity!
<Admc> trzeba go zlinczować
<ntat> Stirlitz, co to za foty z ukrycia robisz ludziom:P
<Stirlitz> ha!
<ntat> Też mam Unity ale na netbooku
<ohir> a wuja, wychodzi tyle samo:
<ohir> cp /etc/fstab ./... &&for d in `grep -oe '^UUID=[[:xdigit:]-]\+' ./...|cut -d= -f2`;do e=`blkid -c/dev/null -U$d`; if [ $? -eq 0 ];then sed -ire "s\"UUID\=${d}\"\#${e} ma UUID=${d}\n${e}\"" ./... ;fi;done;mv ... fstab.bydev
<Stirlitz> ntat, jakie foty? widzisz tam coś czego ja nie widzę?
<Stirlitz> ohir, daj se siana już
<Wilczek> Stirlitz: Chyba chodziło mu o ten serial
<ntat> Stirlitz, chodzi mi o screena znienacka, nie zdążyłem się nawet ogolić:P
<ohir> Stirlitz: właśnie to zrobiłem, w szelu już chyba nie skrócę :>
<ohir> chociaż w baszu akurat można by jeszcze... a skrócę :>
<Quintasan> Sztyrlytz ma Juniti?
<Stirlitz> no chyba nie kde :>
<ohir> krócej się nie da: cp /etc/fstab ./... &&for d in `grep -oe '^UUID=[[:xdigit:]-]\+' ./...|cut -d= -f2`;do if e=`blkid -c/dev/null -U$d`;then sed -ire "s\"UUID\=${d}\"\#${e} ma UUID=${d}\n${e}\"" ./... ;fi;done;mv ... fstab.bydev
<Natasza> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/33201039/Screenshot-4.png :P
<Natasza> standard
<Wilczek> ohir: Co ty tutaj ciągle wklejasz?!
<ohir> Wilczek: poprawiacz fstaba z paskudnych uuidów na stare dobre dewajsy
<Wilczek> Czemu paskudnych? Ja zawsze na UUID'ach robię fstab'a
<Admc> tak, a wyciągniesz dysk albo wsadzisz nowy i dupa
<ohir> Wilczek: poczytaj loga sprzed godziny czy dwóch
<Stirlitz> on jest tu jedyny któremu sie nie podobają to se chociaz powkleja
<Ciaho> Natasza, coś masz krzaki w tytułach piosenek
<Wilczek> xD
<Admc> uuid ma to do siebie że jest unikalny i będzie działać
<Stirlitz> hmm ciemny gniewosz start!
<ohir> Admc: i bedzie działać tylko dla tego jednego boksa z tym konkretnym dyskiem
<ohir> Admc: jak starujesz system i bedziesz go chciał odtworzyć gdzie indziej to bez ręcznego poprawienia fstaba i bootopcji teraz nie pojedziesz
<Natasza> Ciaho: cp-1250 ktoś nakodził :/
<ohir> Admc: albo ręcznego przepisywania uuidów z fstaba na partycje
<jacekowski> ohir: ty chyba nie uzywales jakichs powazniejszych sprzetow
<jacekowski> ohir: typu kontrolery scsi
<jacekowski> ohir: ktore linux dosyc czesto lubi sobie wykryc w losowej kolejnosci
<ohir> jacekowski: heh
<ohir> jacekowski: czytaj loga. nie mówię że uuid zły, mówię że uuid na sprzęcie luserów zły
<jacekowski> nie jest
<jacekowski> UUID sie rzadziej zmienia niz lokalizacja dyskow
<ohir> jacekowski: bo od paru lat widuję tylko teksty "zreinstaluj ubuntu|mandrge|whatewer"
<ohir> jacekowski: mhm, bo się luserzy domowi z macierzy butują masami i dlatego po padzie/wymianie dysku czeka ich zazwyczaj reinstall
<ohir> jacekowski: uuid się zrobił wszędzie. A potrzebny jest tak naprawdę dopiero kiedy vfs robisz. A i wtedy dobre etykietowanie bywa lepsze
<ohir> jacekowski: za chwilę jakiś spadochroniarz z windy wymyśli żeby do uuida partycji przypiąć konfiga czegoś istotnego "bo w innej konfiguracji user mógłby nie wiedzieć gdzie co jest"
<Wilczek> Słyszeliście o Webian Shell?
<Skrzyp> Ano
<Wilczek> Ciekawe czy da się uruchomić bez innego środowiska, na samych X'ach
 * Skrzyp umie zrobić chromeOS z niczego :P
<Skrzyp> gentoo stag3 + X + ChromiumDev
<Skrzyp> Da sie jakoś łatwo zrobić paczkę do łubuntu bez babźianoa się?
<Skrzyp> TeamSpeaka 3 chcę spaczkować
<Wilczek> dpkg -b paczka.deb folder
<Wilczek> Chyba tak to było
<Enlik> Checkinstall, bardziej do prywatnech własnech paczek, bo zależnosci nie rejestrywa
<Skrzyp> TS nie ma zależności chyba
<Skrzyp> no chyba że alsa albo oss albo pulseaudio
<Wilczek> Skrzyp: A tak wogóle, to przecież
<Wilczek> Tfu
<Enlik> „w ogóle”
<Wilczek> Chciałem wcisnąć BackSpace
<Wilczek> Pomyliłem się ;)
<Skrzyp> :P
<Skrzyp> No, ale co?
<Wilczek> Pomyliłem TS z TV
<Skrzyp> Wilczek, TeamSpeak
<Wilczek> No wiem
<Wilczek> Dlatego chciałem tego nie wysyłać :P
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, ping
<Wilczek> 'g Skrzyp
<Wilczek> `g Skrzyp
<Przekliniak> Wilczek: Skrzyp – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia: <http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skrzyp>
<Skrzyp> :P
<Admc> o lol
<Admc> `g wilczek
<Przekliniak> Admc: Frank Wilczek - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Wilczek>
<Wilczek> Widziałem to już :D
<Skrzyp> `g Admc
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: Academy of Dental Management Consultants - Leading Dental ...: <http://www.admc.net/>
<Skrzyp> :P
<Admc> już widziałem
<bigfun> Witam wszystkich
<Nerihsa> dobry wieczor
<Wilczek> Skrzyp: http://i.imgur.com/GkfRt.png :P
<bigfun> dobry wieczór?
<bigfun> o, faktycznie, już po 21 ;D
<Wilczek> xD
<Nerihsa> iks de
<Skrzyp> Wilczek++
<bigfun> pytanie mam - jest tu ktoś kto korzysta z project hamster?
<bigfun> hmm, nikt nie korzysta, to lipa
<Stirlitz> http://fun.noshit.pl/DIR-2011.06.22/fnp-2.jpg
<bigfun> Stirlitz: :D
<bigfun> trochę zwierze nie do końca to... ;p
<Wilczek> ;P
<winter> widziałem to kilka dni temu
<Caemyr> stare/suchar
<archie_gjm> bry
<Wilczek> <starzec23> Linuxa używa się dla zabawy, wyszukuje się na forach te tajne komendy i się je wpisuje, człowiek czuje się jak jakiś mag.
<archie_gjm> taa
<archie_gjm> czary
<Dreadlish> re
<m477> mam menadzera archiwow i jak probuje nim rozpakowac to tworzy katalog i tyle
<Wilczek> Dreadlish: Co to to re?
<archie_gjm> opierdziela się, zagroź że go zwolnisz
<Dreadlish> Wilczek: REturn
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, jaki jest RAM na dedziku?
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: 512mb ddr
<Dreadlish> firmy kongostan
<Dreadlish> aka kingston
<Skrzyp> 512? No to git.
<Skrzyp> To pójdzie,
<Skrzyp> Mogę ci wysłać paczką 512, jak chcesz?
<Skrzyp> w dwóch po 256
<Dreadlish> listem poleconym najlepiej
<Dreadlish> w przesyłce bombelkowej
<Dreadlish> panie
<Dreadlish> ja tyle slotów nie mam
<Dreadlish> tam są 2 sloty
<Skrzyp> no to kicha
<Skrzyp> ja myślałem z 4
<Dreadlish> d51s to nie jest teoretycznie serwer
<Dreadlish> praktycznie u mnie za niego robi :D
<m477> winter:
<winter> m477:
<m477> mam menadzera archiwow i jak probuje nim rozpakowac to tworzy katalog i tyle
<winter> użyj cli
<archie_gjm> cif*
<archie_gjm> posprząta wszystko
<m477> nie widze tego w repo\
<winter> cli = command line interface
<winter> LoL
<winter> albo mc
<m477> mc rozpakuje?
<winter> tak o ile spełnisz jego zależności
<m477> czyli
<fi9o> pytanie czego mc nie robi
<winter> jak chcesz rozpakować rar to musisz mieć unrar, jak zip to unzip
<fi9o> Chyba tylko laski
<winter> fi9o: :-d
<m477> skacow<any jestem, musze miec jasne instrukcje :P
<archie_gjm> zapal lampkę
<archie_gjm> będzie jaśniej
<fi9o> Tak.
<fi9o> Lampka rozjasnia kazdy problem.
<winter> jak 7zpi to ja w debianie mam p7zip-full
<m477> jak w konsoli rozpakowauje unrar/ unrar-free to pisze ze failed i tyle
<winter> bo masz jakiś chiński system albo archiwum do dupy
<m477> ubuntu :<
<winter> sprawdź na innym archiwum
<m477> czy co
<winter> czy działa lol
<archie_gjm> lol lol
<m477> no inne dzialaja
<Wilczek> m477: Czyli archiwum walnięte
<Stirlitz> niekoniecznie
<Wilczek> m477: Otwórz dwuklikiem i zobacz czy widzi pliki
<Admc> sudo apt-get install rar p7zip-full
<Stirlitz> sa takie co się otwieraja tylko pod rarem z win i wersja sie liczy
<Stirlitz> wiec wine i...
<m477> plik iwdzi
<m477> archiwum jest dobre, tylko kolo na windowsie to jakos pakowal magicznie
<Admc> z tym że rar to oficjalny program twórców winrara pod linuxa
<archie_gjm> nie?
<m477> lol
<archie_gjm> a nie
<archie_gjm> faktycznue
<archie_gjm> faktycznie*
<Admc> no to weź sobie na stronę i tam jest wersja na linuxa
<Admc> z tym że bez gui
<Stirlitz> no i?
<archie_gjm> chodziło mi że jest na nie-wolnej licencji
<archie_gjm> soraski
<Admc> ale działa
<Admc> shareware niby na 40 dni
<Admc> a działa zawsze :)
<Wilczek> :D
<archie_gjm> ja jakoś jak mam wybór to wolę wolne oprogramowanie
<Admc> tutaj nie ma wyboru
<Admc> jak masz archiwum RAR 3.0 to potrzebujesz niewolnego rara
<Admc> nic innego ci nie rozpakuje
<Admc> unrar-free działa tylko z RAR 1.0 i 2.0
<archie_gjm> use tar.gz or bz2 or sth other [solved]
<Stirlitz> jasne wszystko w marketach "torrent" pakuja do bz2
<Stirlitz> aby zyło sie lepiej
<archie_gjm> nie piracić ;p
<Stirlitz> jemu to powiedz :>
<archie_gjm> m477: słyszałeś?
<m477> ?
<archie_gjm> nieważne ;f
<m477> czyli nie rozpakuje tego?
<Admc> jest już coś do dekompresowania plików uha natywnego?
<Admc> m477, a masz rara zainstalowanego tego nie wolnego?
<Admc> czy dalej trzeba lecieć przez wine?
<winter> m477: zobacz winrarem pod wine
<Stirlitz> albo tc portable
<Stirlitz> tez sobie radzi, pewnie jakąś spółe mają
<Stirlitz> zdarza się też że jakieś znaki z cp1250 lewe są i też nie umie, nawet w tych "starych" archiwach
<Admc> cp1250
<Admc> zmora wszystich polskich linuxiarzy
<jacekowski> rar ftw
<Admc> ms powinien już dawno przejść na utf8 tak jak cały cywilizowany świat
<Stirlitz> srar
<Stirlitz> no już we viscie miał być ale sie "nie powiodło"
<jacekowski> Admc: microsoft uzywa unikodu od 1999
<jacekowski> Admc: wszystko na jadrze NT to juz unikod byl
<Admc> jacekowski, to czemu notatnik dalej zapisuje w cp1250?
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, tyle że nie tam gdzie trzeba
<Admc> i mamy krzaki w napisach przy domyślnej konfiguracji odtwarzaczy
<jacekowski> Admc: kompatybilnosc
<Admc> no właśnie
<jacekowski> Admc: bo wspiera i unikod i cp1250
 * AaaA przeprasza za microsoft
<jacekowski> Admc: nie to co w linuxie, ze zmienia ci API i nagle nic nie dziala
<Admc> a mogli by zrobić automatyczną konwersję do utf8
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, daj spokój unikodu nie wspiera wcale
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: wspiera
<Stirlitz> w sensie na zewnątrz
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: wszedzie
<Stirlitz> tak ro zapisz na ntfs cos w utf
<Stirlitz> ro/to
<Stirlitz> w sensie w nazwie pliku
<archie_gjm> otrzymasz wtf
<jacekowski> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NTFS
<jacekowski> File Names
<jacekowski> File names are limited to 255 UTF-16 code points.
<jacekowski> takie rzeczy jak notatnik tez potrafia unikod/cp/ansi
<Stirlitz> jasne daj jeszcze linka do mikiego jak to tzreba tłumaczyć
<Wilczek> http://moto.allegro.pl/mondeo-kombik-dizel-rychtyk-piykne-i1662350347.html xD
<jacekowski> wczesniej to bylo w typach plikow
<jacekowski> teraz nawet osobnego selecta zrobili
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: NTFS potrafi TYLKO utf-16
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, znaczy że mam pochwalić?
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: nie, tak tylko mowie ze microsoft od dawna unikod wspiera
<Stirlitz> morde darli przy viscie już
<jacekowski> i to ze ludzie pier**** ze windows to tylko cp1250 i ogolnie zlo w dupie byli i gowno widzieli
<Stirlitz> ja niespecjalnie jestem przeciwnikiem ms, ale takie rzeczy mnie rozbrajają
<jacekowski> hmmm, poprawka
<jacekowski> zle powiedzialem
<jacekowski> nie 1999
<jacekowski> tylko 1993
<Stirlitz> ale dalej niedziała utf8 więc?
<archie_gjm> chwalmy pana
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: ale co to za roznica?
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: to dalej jest unikod
<AaaA> ten unicode to juz od dawna
<Stirlitz> jasne, maluch to nadal jest samochód
<jacekowski> czemu twierdzisz ze utf8 lepsze od utf16?
<Stirlitz> nie twierdzę
<jacekowski> no wlasnie
<AaaA> jakby tak nie bylo musialby byc oddzielnie skompilowany system dla wersji językowej:)
<AaaA> a przynajmniej spora czesc kernela
<jacekowski> zwlaszcza ze w sumie moznaby marudzic ze to linux sie nie dostosowywuje
<jacekowski> AaaA: nie bardzo
<jacekowski> AaaA: kernel nic nie ma do lokalizacji
<jacekowski> AaaA: dla kernela wszystkie teksty to sa tylko ciagi bajtow
<Wilczek> `utf8
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<AaaA> ntfs jest glebiej zaszyty niz sterownik do kiedys mikrokernela:)
<jacekowski> AaaA: i znowu, w dupie byles gowno widziales
<jacekowski> AaaA: NTFS nie jest w kernelu
<aaa> czesc all
<archie_gjm> nie ma all'a
<archie_gjm> poszedł sobie
<jacekowski> AaaA: windowsa daloby sie bez wiekszych problemow odpalic z linuxowych systemow plikow
<jacekowski> AaaA: jakby sie komus chcialo drivera zaimplementowac
<aaa> to czesc wszystkim
<Wilczek> Cześć, cześć
<aaa> :>
<Wilczek> :D
<bastetmilo1> dlaczego czasem utf-8 lepszy od utf-16 https://groups.google.com/group/pl.comp.www/browse_thread/thread/c6339db6b2667305?hl=pl#  - końcowe wypowiedzi...
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6879mzr> (at groups.google.com)
<aaa> mam pytanie
<Wilczek> ?
<archie_gjm> ja też
<aaa> to może ja pierwszy ? co?
<Wilczek> aaa: Mów
<aaa> da się złamać WPA2 ?
<archie_gjm> nie, jest za sztywne
<archie_gjm> ale dzisiaj trolluję, przepraszam :<
<archie_gjm> aaa: a czemu nie?
<aaa> no wep już opanowałem
<archie_gjm> gratki
<archie_gjm> czytałeś manual aircracka?
<aaa> i miałem taki plan zrezygnować z mojego neta i podłączać się do okolicznych dostępnych
<archie_gjm> bad idea
<archie_gjm> co jak ktoś się skapnie?
<aaa> no trochę leciałem z gotowca z tym WEP
<Admc> aaa, madz klaster obliczeniowy pod ręką?
<morfeusz888> aaa, mój kumpel jedzie z sieci firmowej
<Admc> jak masz klaster o dużej mocy to aircrackiem złamiesz wpa2 w kilka tygodni
<aaa> powiem tak od razu - mieszkam w szkocji - i większość użytkowników nie wie nawet jak się zalogować do rutera
<Dreadlish> albo 20 kart graficznych i troche szybciej to idzie
<aaa> a co dopiero sprawdzić czy ktoś się podpiął przez wifi
<jacekowski> Admc: niekoniecznie jak masz dlugie haslo
<jacekowski> WPA2 z dlugim haslem jest w zasadzie niekrakowalne w domowych warunkach
<aaa> większość okolicznych sieci to TALK_TALK - hasło jest zawsze 8-literowe/cyyfrowe
<aaa> a jak ktoś się połapie to podłączam się do następnej
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> dobry sposób
<aaa> klaster obliczeniowy ? chyba sobie googlnę :>
<aaa> a nie da się jakiegoś zgnitego słownika czy coś w tym stylu ?
<Dreadlish> aaa: == więcej niż 1 mocny komputer
<aaa> wiem że 8cyfr/liter (literki tylko duże)
<Admc> coś złego może się stać jeżeli dysk twardy będzie przez jakiś czas pracował poza zakresem temperatury?
<Admc> bo teraz mam 57ºC
<archie_gjm> Admc: zależy
<archie_gjm> jak krótko to nie
<Admc> a w specyfikacji jest że pracuje do 55ºC
<archie_gjm> e tam
<jacekowski> Admc: AMBIENT
<jacekowski> Admc: to jest temperatura otoczenia
<jacekowski> Admc: jesli masz powietrze dookola dysku 55C to dysk bedzie pracowal
<jacekowski> Admc: i sie nie przegrzeje
<jacekowski> Admc: to nie oznacza ze temperatura dysku ma nie przekroczyc 55C
<Wilczek> Dysk raczej może wytrzymać dosyć wysoką temperaturę
<Admc> z tym że jak temp przekroczyła 55ºC to wskaźnik wyszedł poza skal ę
<jacekowski> jaki wskaznik?
<Admc> na panelu
<aaa> wiatrak na niego kup
<jacekowski> Admc: te panele sa gowno warte
<jacekowski> Admc: nawet nie sa kalibrowane
<Wilczek> Nie panele tylko aplety
<Wilczek> -.-
<Admc> chodziło mi że na panelu mam aplet
<jacekowski> a aplety tez
<Admc> za pomocą hddtemp to odczytuje
<jacekowski> Admc: to jest temperatura dysku
<jacekowski> Admc: i jest to nieznaczaca informacja
<kklimonda^> Admc: a ile było kiedyś?
<Admc> w sensie?
<Admc> najwięcej to mi sie rozgrzał do 60 ºC
<kklimonda^> Admc: no skoro teraz zauważyłeś, że ci się grzeje, to kiedyś się nie grzał?
<Admc> ale wtedy wyłączyłem i przedmuchałem
<kklimonda^> co przedmuchałeś?
<archie_gjm> dysk? o.O
<Admc> laptopa, trochę kurzu się nazbierało w środku
<kklimonda^> (w laptopie układ chłodzenia raczej w ogóle dysku nie rusza)
<Admc> wiem że nie, procek też się nagrzewał
<Diabelko> kklimonda^: a może Ty znasz jakąś metodę o dowiadywaniu się o spotkaniach LwB z wyprzedzeniem?
<kklimonda^> Diabelko: lista mailingowa
<kklimonda^> Diabelko: w tym miesiącu było zrobione na łapu capu, sam zapomniałem :/
<Stirlitz> ajtam hitachi alias ibm miał standardowo 60 a i 80 się zdarzało, dożył do starości - 3lata piłowania
<Diabelko> kklimonda^: no bo powiem szczerze, że miałem nawet chęci przyjść, ale cóż
<Diabelko> o 17:22 dowiedziałem się od sirmacika, że dzisiaj jest :P
<kklimonda^> Diabelko: pogadam z ryśkiem i zrobię jakiś kalendarz
<Stirlitz> Quintasan, hmm a co z loco? i czemu do mnie?
<Diabelko> kklimonda^: z założenia to miał być ostatni piątek miesiąca z tego co wyczytałem na stronie LwB, ale jeśli chcecie ściągnąć ludzi, to raczej poczta pantoflowa w przeddzień to kiepskie rozwiązanie ;P
<Diabelko> no a z tym dzisiejszym to w sumie logiczne, że będzie dzisiaj, tylko kwestia tego, że ja nie wiedziałem, że są jakieś święta i długie weekendy
<kklimonda^> Diabelko: to jest ostatni piątek miesiąca w "roku akademickim".
<kklimonda^> Diabelko: po prostu w wakacje się rozjeżdża
<kklimonda^> ogólnie wszyscy zalatani trochę jesteśmy, rysiek najbardziej, i taki efekt ;)
<Diabelko> kklimonda^: jak wpadniemy razem to będziemy mogli stworzyć silną opozycję windowsową, bo obecnie na laptopie króluje vista :D
<kklimonda^> jak chcesz to wpadnij 11 lipca, jest pywaw (spotkania pythonowe), też w bramie, trochę ekipy z LwB będzie
<Diabelko> Łe, python... Wypadałoby chociaż umieć coś w nim wypisać żeby tam przyjść.
<kklimonda^> nie, można zupełnie gołym przyjść
<Dreadlish> python <3
<Dreadlish> wg fejsika
<Stirlitz> kklimonda^, może ty? bo mnie coś Quintasan o loco pisał
<Quintasan> JA pisałem
<Stirlitz> o
<Quintasan> Bo juz nawet w LoCo approved nie jesteśmy xD
<Stirlitz> "jesteśmy"
<bastetmilo1> kto jedzie na archcon?
<Stirlitz> tam był jasiu z przemem, ale zdaje sie im sie znudziło, taki odczep od ubuntu.pl
 * Diabelko raises his hand
<Stirlitz> Quintasan, jest gość który jest jakby zrównoważony i chce sie podjąć
<kklimonda^> Stirlitz: kto?
<Stirlitz> mateusz, z ubuntu.pl
<Stirlitz> znaczy ten admin
<Stirlitz> cos więcej to na priv
<bigfun> Kiedys mialem nawet zawitac na LwB... co tam sie wlasciwie dzieje? Podbijacie swiat?
<kklimonda^> bigfun: siedzimy, gadamy
<kklimonda^> czasem ktoś coś zaprezentuje
<Diabelko> bigfun: hakujemy wszystkie banki i systemy twórców gier
<Diabelko> rysiek przetłumaczył LwB na angielski LulzSec
<bigfun> Diabelko: czemu akurat gier? :>
<kklimonda^> ogólnie trzeba to jakoś ogarnąć, ale prowadzący zabirgany ciągle ;)
<Diabelko> nie wiem jak, ale działa
<Diabelko> bigfun: udzielił mi się nastrój hassonybeenhackedthisweek.com
<bigfun> "siedzimy, gadamy..." czyli taki IRC, tylko na zywo?
<Diabelko> no, coś takiego
<Diabelko> i jak nie masz własnego komputera, to nie jesteś fajny
<bigfun> t-t
<kklimonda^> bigfun: na żywo znacznie fajniej
<bigfun> nie no, mam, słitasnego czerwonego thinkpada
<Diabelko> no, a ja mam acera, który jest że się tak wyrażę nietykalny
<Diabelko> bo to środowisko biurowe
<bigfun> ale balbym sie go przyniesc
<Diabelko> nawet jednej pirackiej empetrójki tam nie mam, taki jestem fajny
<Diabelko> bigfun: dlaczego? tam nikt nie bije i nie kradnie
<Diabelko> bardzo spokojni i mili ludzie
<bigfun> Diabelko: bo wystarczy, ze mnie sie mnie w pracy pytaja, czy nie bylo męskich :P
<Diabelko> e tam, tam jest i tak po ciemku
<Diabelko> nikt nie zauważy
<bigfun> no, to jak wroce z tej dziekanki to zawitam
<bigfun> wlasnie, do kiedy deklaracje?
<Diabelko> na LwB? :P
<bigfun> ee nie, na elce, w eresie :P
<bigfun> no bo mowimy o LwB na Politechnice, na Elce, prawda? :>
<Diabelko> no, elka elka
<clarnist> witam
<clarnist> mam pytanie
<clarnist> czego używacie do kodowania w php,html i css
<clarnist> ?
<DaZ> ronk
<bastetmilo1> clarnist: textmate
<clarnist> na linuxie?
<ntat> Ja do html`a używam Bluefisha
<bastetmilo1> clarnist: nie powiedziales na czym.
<bigfun> clarnist: sublime text 2, ostatnio vim
<bastetmilo1> na linuksie: geany, bluefish, albo gedit
<clarnist> ale jak można z vima zrobić ide
<piszu> gedit ;p
<clarnist> chodzi mi o coś w stylu eclipse bądź netbeans ale by nie było w javie
<piszu> orientuje sie/ zna sie ktos na oragnianiu logow z bootchart'a i pomocy w przyśpieszeniu startu lapka? bo na 11.04 zajmuje mi to 40sekund ponad, a całość 1m10s ;s
<bigfun> clarnist: kdevelop w jakimś tam stopniu wspiera phpa. A jakie funkcje z tego IDE potrzebujesz?
<Wizard> piszu: ja się orientuję
<piszu> Wizard, to podrzuce Ci zaraz loga z bootcharta, najnowszego, ok ?
<Wizard> a podrzuć
<jacekowski> clarnist: visual studio
<clarnist> kdevelop by był ale ma słabe wsparcie jeśli chodzi o html i css i nie obsługuje wcięć
<clarnist> visual studio na linuxie?
<jacekowski> na windowsie
<clarnist> dla mnie ms to nie firma
<clarnist> i windowsa nie mam
<Wizard> huh?
<jacekowski> no niestety, ale MS robi najlepszy soft
<bastetmilo1> nastepny hejter :)
<Wizard> cześć bastetmilo1
<piszu> haters gonna hate ;p
<bastetmilo1> cześś Wizard
<jacekowski> linux dlugo nie bedzie mial tak dobrego IDE jakim jest VS
<Wizard> windows ssie pałę z przymlaskiem
<piszu> Wizard, http://i.imgur.com/kZ6Bi.png
<Wizard> ładnie?
<bigfun> clarnist: nie ma ide tej klasy co visual studio, bo linux to za maly rynek, aby stworzyc takie ide tylko na ta platforme
<piszu> panwie, pieprzycie o os a o IDE chcieliście gadac ;p
<clarnist> ale chodzi o ide na linuxa
<bastetmilo1> po co wam jakieś IDE...
<bigfun> http://lists.wikimedia.org/pipermail/wikitech-l/2011-May/053271.html
<bigfun> polecam ten opis
<bigfun> apropo tematu IDE
<Wizard> bastetmilo1: rotfl
<bigfun> poza tym prawda jest taka, że do języków dynamicznie typowanych nigdy dobre IDE nie powstanie
<Wizard> piszu: pojęcia nie mam o co chodzi w tym wykresie :>
<bastetmilo1> "For instance,  there are several Scala plugins for Eclipse and they
<bastetmilo1> all share the feature that they don't work." LOL
<piszu> Wizard: lol
<Wizard> piszu: chodzi ci o to, że chcesz przyspieszyć boot, si?
<piszu> yep
<jacekowski> bigfun: dla php stare ZDE dawalo rade
<Wizard> zobacz se w messages, ubuntu tam wypluwa komunikaty co ile trwało
<Wizard> wyłącz splasz i te inne gówna - to raz
<jacekowski> bigfun: w sumie najlepsze IDE dla php jakie powstalo
<ntat> Jest w ubuntu jakiś program do sprawdzenia pamięci RAM?
<jacekowski> odpal memtesta
<Abbadon> metest
<jacekowski> ale to sie z grub odpala
<Wizard> ntat: free
<jacekowski> gruba
<Abbadon> ntat: a co chcesz dokladnie sprawdzic?
<jacekowski> bo sprawdzanie ramu z poziomu uruchomionego systemu ma pewne wady
<jacekowski> jak to ze nie sprawdzi wszystkiego
<Abbadon> dokladnie
<piszu> Wizard splasha nigdzie nie widzę i znaleźć nie mogę.. ogolnie od nie dawna siedze na Ubuntu i jeszcze nie do konca ogarnaim...
<Wizard> piszu: potem obadaj /var/log/messages i zobacz co dużo czasu zajmuje
<Wizard> grub.conf, czy tam inny plik, na podstawie którego się to badziewie generuje
<ntat> Czy pamięć RAM nie jest uszkodzona, bo co jakiś czas komp się wiesza pod Windowsem i nie wiem czy reklamować. Wi ęc chcę sprawdzić jeszcze pod Ubuntu
<ntat> no i chcę sprawdzić, czy z pamięcią jest wszystko ok
<Abbadon> to nowy komp?
<ntat> tak, netbook
<bigfun> jacekowski: ZDE to od Zenda? a ono nie bazuje na eclipse? jak dla mnie wszystkie eclipsowe to jeden pies, taki burek
<jacekowski> bigfun: stare ZDE
<Wizard> ntat: wiesza się pod windowsem, czy to nie jest czasem standard?
<jacekowski> bigfun: zanim sie przeniesli na eclipse
<jacekowski> ntat: odpal memtesta
<Abbadon> Wizard: heheh standardem bylo poki nie weszlo win7
<jacekowski> ntat: jest na livecd ubuntu
<ntat> jacekowski, a jak odpalić memtesta z pendrive?
<Abbadon> przynajmniej u mnie sie nei wieszal
<jacekowski> ntat: podobnie
<Dreadlish> re
<jacekowski> ntat: masz ubuntu zainstalowane?
<Wizard> Abbadon: win7? to chłamowe badziewie?
<bigfun> jacekowski: tego nie widziałem, byc moze faktycznie bylo dobre. ciekawe dlaczego zmienili na eclipse
<Abbadon> dostalem w zestawie z kompem
<Wizard> boże, po 10 minutach na tym czymś miałem ochotę popełnić sepuku
<Wilczek> Nie jest takie złe
<ntat> jacekowski, na pendrive mam zainstalowane;)
<Abbadon> nie chcieli odinstalowac bo niby gwarancja przepada
<Abbadon> wiec wzialem
<jacekowski> ntat: to odpal, i zainstaluj memtesta
<Dreadlish> tak tak
<jacekowski> ntat: to ci powinno automatycznie dodac wpisy do gruba
<Dreadlish> a ja jestem święty jak gwarancja przepada
<Dreadlish> przeczytaj warunki gwarancji
<Wilczek> Abbadon: Gwarancja obejmuje usterki mechaniczne/sprzętowe
<Abbadon> Dreadlish: olalem temat, liczyla sie promocja w sklepie nie dla idiotow gdzie drugi produkt kosztowal polowe taniej
<Wizard> Abbadon: ja nawet nie deliberowałem, tylko zaznaczyłem w cfdisku wszystko i wywaliłem w dev/null
<Dreadlish> Wizard++;
<Dreadlish> polecam
<Dreadlish> to zawsze działa :D
<Dreadlish> poza tym
<Wizard> jakieś mi tu śmieci dają
<Wizard> niech se te swoje ulotki wsadzą w dupę
<Dreadlish> to co oni dają to jest pis of szit
<Abbadon> hmm teraz patrze ze na tym serwerze siedze na czyims nicku :D
<Dreadlish> w ramach suszenia włosów odpale sobie crysisa
<Dreadlish> na jakimś gputescie
<Dreadlish> to zawsze daje troche wiatru
<Dreadlish> ciepłego ;d
<Dreadlish> jeszcze sobie taki tunel musze zrobić
<Dreadlish> żeby wywalał to gorące powietrze na zewnątrz
<Wilczek> abbus: Na zarejestrowanym nick'u, tak jak ja i wiele innych osób, nie przejmuj się ;P
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> a potem się robi ghost i wypad gnoje ;)
<Wizard> a Wilczki i Abbadony się dziwią czemu wyleciały
<Dreadlish> no
<abbus> no dlatego ja wole nie siedziec na czyims chociac mam taki sam :D
<abbus> zbieg okolicznosci
<ntat> skanuje, zobaczymy co wyjdzie:)
<abbus> widocznie nie jestem wyjatkowy
<abbus> chyba ze ja kiedys rejestrowalem a nie pamietam :P
<abbus> w kazdym razie zadnego z moich hasel nie przyjmuje
<abbus> chyba ze jest jakies odzyskiwanie hasla w nickservie
<abbus> ale to z kolei musialbym sobie maila przypomniec sprzed lat :P
<Wizard> *ziew*
<Dreadlish> ja mam jednego przez 7 lat
<Wizard> kuwa, zostawiłem pendrive w samochodzie :/
<ntat> jak wyjdzie, że to wina systemu, to od razu wywalam dziada z dysku
<ntat> na razie 30% i errors: 0
<ntat> :)
<Wilczek> Wizard: To się przejdz po niego :P
<Wizard> człowieku, to jest 8 pięter
<Wizard> a ja leże w wyrze
<Wilczek> Pomijając fakt leżenia: W blokach powyżej 5 pięter podobno są windy
<Wizard> tu też jest
<Wizard> ale w tym leżeniu rzecz właśnie
<Wizard> poza tym, nie wiem, czy chce mi się rezygnować z xubuntu na rzecz meego
<Wilczek> Jest meego na PC?
<Wizard> no ba
<Admc>    meego = fedora ze zmienionym interfejsem
<Admc> o, 1 st
<Admc> więc nie ma się czym podniecać
<abbus> P
<Wizard> dokładnie
<abbus> :P
<Admc> po za tym ten interfejs jest pod netbooki a nie desktopy
<Wizard> a xubuntu = ubuntu ze zmienionym interfejsem
<Wizard> ale ja mam netbooka, na dodatek z dotykowym ekranem
<Wizard> xfce daje radę, jak na razie
<Wilczek> Webian jest dosyć fajny
<Wilczek> Ma szansę się rozwinąć
<Wizard> a co to jest?
<Admc> webian shell = coś ala chrome os
<Admc> sama przeglądarka
<Wizard> o chryste
<Wizard> bleh
<Wilczek> webian.org - Ściągnij, uruchom
<Wizard> bleh
<Admc> ale po co?
<Wizard> już wolę fvwma bez konfiguracji
<Admc> mam dysk twardy w kompie to wolę go używać
<Admc> a nie trzymać w chmurze
<Admc> po za tym mam download 2 Mb/s i upload 256 kb/s
<bigfun> Admc: jak Ty funkcjonujesz z takim transferem
<Wilczek> -.-
<Admc> bigfun, normalnie
<Admc> przez cztery lata miałem 1 Mb/s i też jakoś żyłem
<Wilczek> Ja przez 2 miałem 192kb/s, przez kolejne 2 512, i dopiero w zeszłym roku przyspieszyłem do 4Mb
<Dreadlish> ja jakieś 3 lata temu miałem 115kbit/s
<Dreadlish> i miałem je przez ~6lat
<Admc> ja jeszcze wcześniej też miałem 128 kB/s i się żyło normalnie
<qermit> ja mam 16 i chyba zmniejsze sobie do 8
<bigfun> kącik zwierzeń nam się zrobił :D
<Dreadlish> to sy zmniejsz
<Dreadlish> podciągnij mi światłowoda
<Wilczek> Ah, pobieranie 100MB przez 100 minut, to były czasy :D
<Dreadlish> tak żeby ze 100mbit/s poszło
<Dreadlish> albo najlepiej gigabitowy link
<Dreadlish> hy
<Dreadlish> a nie teraz
<Dreadlish> 100mb - nawet nie zobaczysz a tu nawala już salto
<Wilczek> bigfun: Ty nie widziałeś jeszcze zwierzeń na tym kanale :P
<bigfun> Wilczek: nie widziałem, jestem tu pierwszy raz ;p
<bigfun> w ogóle odpaliłem irca po jakichś 5 latach przerwy
<Dreadlish> no to welcome back ;d
<Dreadlish> masz utfa?
<bigfun> dzieki dzieki ^_^
<bigfun> haha :D
<Wilczek> `utf8
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<bigfun> zdarzyło mi się przez te 5 lat zaktualizować system
<Dreadlish> krzaki or polisz znaki?
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> czyli masz
<Dreadlish> pisać też piszesz
<bigfun> no, wtedy za polskie znaki mozna bylo z kanalu wyleciec
<Dreadlish> a teraz to jest konieczne
<Dreadlish> kultywujemy poprawną polszczyznę
<bigfun> ło matko ;o
<Dreadlish> kultywator - kolejne słowo któro śmieszy mnie bez powodu
 * Wizard ziewa
<bigfun> pewnie sie zaraz okaze, ze moge w irssi embedowac filmiki z youtube ;o
<Wizard> dobranoc
<Dreadlish> tak jak snopowiązałka i kukuruźnik
<Dreadlish> bigfun: nie
<Dreadlish> irssi jest stare dobre i ok ;d
<bigfun> Wizard: w srodku dnia ?
<Admc> ech, teraz tylko wrzucić 1,4 GB na telefon i idę spać
<Dreadlish> tzn. stare względem wieku
<Admc> dobrze że mam kartę klasy 4, i leci 4 MB/s
<bigfun> no, kupilem sobie linode, po 2 tygodniach lezenia odlogiem uznalem, ze tzreba na cos go wykorzystac i odpalilem irssi ;F
<Dreadlish> linode?
<bigfun> http://linode.com
<Dreadlish> a
<Admc> pewnie konto shellowe
<bigfun> takie vpsy o xena oparte
<Dreadlish> vps :D
<Dreadlish> tani to oni nie są
<bigfun> mialem nadzieje go uzyc do czegos, bylem święcie przekonany, ze mi sie przyda
<bigfun> chyba planowałem bawić się serwerkami pisanymi w Go
<Admc> hmmm
<Dreadlish> mi włosy wyschły
<Dreadlish> i jest git
<Admc> ale po co odpalać irssi na vpsie skoro można na localhoście?
<bigfun> Dreadlish: jak na vps z takimi parametrami to 60zl za mc to nie trageida
<Dreadlish> no
<Admc> efekt ten sam i za darmo
<bigfun> Admc: no nie kupilem go po to, zeby odpalac irssi, to taki side effect ;)
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> irssi na localhoscie u mnie:
<Dreadlish> + na localhoscie
<Dreadlish> - zrywa połączenie (zdradzieckie neo)
<Admc> O.o
<Admc> router czy modem?
<Dreadlish> - nie mam zarąbistego hosta na dzień dobry (zdradzieckie neo i jego durny revdns)
<Dreadlish> - moje zasrane łącze
<bigfun> nie odpalam lokalnie bo co chwila coś restartuję albo psuję,
<Dreadlish> Admc: router.
<Admc> dziwne
<abbus> hmm
<Dreadlish> zrywa przy resetowaniu ip zasranego
<Dreadlish> niewiaomo po co
<abbus> jesli moge cos powiedziec to moze sprawdzcie oferte podworko.pl
<Admc> a inne klienty?
<Admc> tak samo mają?
<Dreadlish> tak
<abbus> e sorry
<abbus> zle :D
<abbus> podworko.net :D
<Admc> a tłumienie jakie masz na tej linii?
<Admc> może dlatego ci rozłącza
<Dreadlish> panie
<Admc> sprawdź też logi na routerze czy czasem nie sypie błędami
<Dreadlish> mam 100m do centrali
<bigfun> mi sie shell nie nada, potrzebowalem czegos z rootem
<Dreadlish> rozłącza sie bo musi ip zresetować (kij wie why)
<Admc> to zrób reklamacje
<Dreadlish> abbus: nie ufam ludziom niepotrafiącym zrobić polskich znaków na stronie =.=
<Admc> bo tak nie powinno być
<Admc> kiedyś chciałem sobie kupić dedyka żeby postawić ots do tibii i trzepać kasę na dzieciach co by smsy wysyłały
<abbus> Dreadlish: bo oni tak po prostu maja
<abbus> nie wiem czemu ale maja :P
<Admc> ale za dużo z tym roboty
<bigfun> znam skads ten layout co jest na tym podworko
<Dreadlish> <!--	Created by Devit Schizoper                          	-->
<Dreadlish> <!--	Created HomePages http://LoadFoo.starzonewebhost.com   	-->
<Dreadlish> <!--	Created Day 01.12.2006                              	-->
<Dreadlish> <!-- ========================================================== -->
<Dreadlish> =.=
<Dreadlish> nawet laya sami nie potrafią zrobić
<bigfun> bogata w tresc ta strona
<Dreadlish> i nie wierze ludziom, którzy dają więcej niż 1 wykrzyknik na zdanie obok siebie
<bigfun> o
<bigfun> nikt sie im jeszcze nie zasluzyl
<Dreadlish> i którzy stawiają spacje przed i po przecinku
<abbus> Dreadlish: to nie moja shellownia wiec mozesz sobie odpuscic bo ani mnie to grzeje ani ziebi
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<Dreadlish> tylko wyrażam swoją opinię
<abbus> spoko ;)
<archie_gjm> loko
<bigfun> dzisiaj shellownie to juz chyba nie maja racji bytu, z obecnymi cenami..
<abbus> ja tam u nich i tak nie mam konta ale siedze na #
<Dreadlish> i mają jeszcze vhosty irc6.*
<Dreadlish> I TAM SIEDZI GOON
<Dreadlish> *FAIL*
<archie_gjm> Dreadlish: c'nie???!!!!111one
<Dreadlish> => 2001:67c:e4:ff04::10 g00n.pl.
<Dreadlish> to jest na ichni jakiś dziwny serwer
<Dreadlish> na węgrzech
<Dreadlish> czy tam
<abbus> a no siedzi
<Dreadlish> w austrii
<Dreadlish> nie no
<abbus> a nie wlochy?
<abbus> wlasciciel jest z wloch
<Dreadlish> dziękuje za serwer na którym siedzą pedofile
<Dreadlish> .at to nie włochy
<Dreadlish> to austria
<abbus> no ale wlasciciel z wloch :D
<Dreadlish> i git
<bigfun> ciekawe jak rootnode przędzie
<Dreadlish> dobrze
<qermit> dość dobrze chyba
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> ide spać
<bigfun> mialem u nich konto jakies 3 lata temu, jak odchodziłem to jakies problemy z kasa mieli
<Dreadlish> bo mnie łeb nawala
<Dreadlish> bigfun: rootnode ma chyba 10serwerów
<Dreadlish> to chyba nie narzekają na problemy z kasą
<Dreadlish> ide spać
<abbus> ja tez
<abbus> cu
<bigfun> kolorowyk
<bigfun> kolorowych*
<bigfun> ehh, przez to NBA człowiek się przestawia, północ to jak środek dnia -.-
<mati75> last
#ubuntu-pl 2011-06-23
<m477> o/
<bigfun> ;>
<Natasza> lisu: o/
 * Natasza Now Playing: Buka---Virus - Nie Wiem Co
<lisu> siema
<Natasza> lisu: @home?
<lisu> zgadza sie
<Natasza> mi transmission zwariowało
<Natasza> |B|enedyktXVI: Ave Satan!
<|B|enedyktXVI> habemus papam
<Natasza>  Fry: Ooh, Big Pink. It's the only gum with the breath freshening power of ham.
<Natasza>  Bender: And it pinkens your teeth while you chew.
<Natasza> |B|enedyktXVI: Gentoo!
<|B|enedyktXVI> Natasza: arch!
<|B|enedyktXVI> Natasza: gentoo jest dla papieza zbyt czaso chlonne. ile mozna kompilowac jak tu trzeba blogoslawici blogoslawic
<Natasza> |B|enedyktXVI: ale jesteś wolny od wstrzykania kodu do binarnch paczek
<|B|enedyktXVI> nie da sie ukryc ;] ale czy ja sie o to martwie teraz? cos zdechnie to zmienie zdanie, na chwile obecna czuje sie bezpieczny
<Natasza> gentoo i czasochłonność z tym bym się niezgodził
<Natasza> buduję sobie binarne paczki np. gcc na serwerze
<Natasza> tam zajmuje 3 minuty zbudowanie
<|B|enedyktXVI> czas to pieniadz
<|B|enedyktXVI> prowadze biznes w watykanie wiem co mowie ];>
<Natasza> |B|enedyktXVI: macie przecież informatków który po ssh zrobią :D
<|B|enedyktXVI> Natasza: wy ruscy nie wtracajcie sie w sprawy kosciola
<|B|enedyktXVI> jeszcze krucjate na moskwe bede zmuszony zrobic i po co wam najazd mocherow?
<Natasza> |B|enedyktXVI: my mamy broń masowego rażenia
<|B|enedyktXVI> a my boga
<Natasza> którego nie ma
<Natasza> bo nie umiecie udowodnić
<Killos> witam
<|B|enedyktXVI> Natasza: trollowanie idzie ci lepiej niz mnie
<Natasza> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/33201039/1.png LOL mam tylko łącze 2 MBit/s
<Natasza> |B|enedyktXVI: dawaj przeniesiem na jabbera natasza@mjabber.ru
<Natasza> *natasza@myjabber.ru
<|B|enedyktXVI> niewstety jabbera tez nie uzywam od dawna, zbyt malo kontaktow stricte jabberowych posiadam, a uzywanie takich protokolow tylko dla idei uwazam za bezsenswone
 * Natasza shred -vfz -n 100 /dev/sdb
<lisu> nice, co to za łącza macie x)
<Natasza> lisu: to jest bug transmission
<lisu> nie spotkałem sie, moze dlatego ze bardo mało uzywam
<Natasza> przypadkiem wstrzymałem i wznowiłem i zaczęło wariować
<Natasza> [ebuild   R    ] net-p2p/transmission-2.31-r1  USE="gtk libcanberra libnotify -kde -qt4 -utp" 0 kB
<|B|enedyktXVI> to pewnie liczylo ile ma juz pobrane, ot taki 'transfer' z dysku do programu
<Natasza> dysk mam na SATAN I
<|B|enedyktXVI> to samo robi pacman na arch w czasie sciagania pakietow.
<|B|enedyktXVI> proof: http://min.us/mvoeTF1
<shimmo> Hejo. Mam małą sieć na wirtualnych maszynach, debianowy router podpięty eth0 do dostawycy internetu(fizycznego routera w domu), eth1 do servera, eth2 do xp. Xp ma pobierać dns z servera. Pytanie: jak wyedytować /etc/resolv.conf na serverze żeby ten rozpoznawał nazwy "swoje" i pobrane z routera fizycznego(czyli od dostawcy neta)?
<lisu> shimmo: pytasz jak wyedytowac? nano /etc/resolv.conf -> tylko na prawach root'a czyli pewnie z sudo
<shimmo> lisu: chodziło mi o o jakie wpisy dac?
<lisu> shimmo: jeszcze raz na spokojnie: co chcesz uzyskać?
<|B|enedyktXVI> shimmo: aurox albo fedora (pamietam z czasow szkolnych)ma ladny poradnik na pulpicie jak obslugiwac linuxa, i tam masz wszystko ze screenami i opisami nawet po polsku!
<shimmo> lisu: wrzuce moja topologie na jakiś image hosting bedzie lepiej opisywac
<shimmo> http://i.imgur.com/eXXux.jpg
<shimmo> lisu:
<shimmo> eth0 na touterze jest literowka oczywiscie, koncowka ma byc 1.104
<Natasza> padu-padu padło?
<fi9o> Nie.
<fi9o> 10:14 ::: Program działa od: 2011-06-22 20:21
<fi9o> 10:14 ::: Aktualny serwer: 91.214.237.62:8074
<fi9o> 10:14 ::: Połączony od: 2011-06-22 20:21
<fi9o> 10:14 ::: Nastąpił autozapis ustawień.
<fi9o> ;p
<shimmo> chce zrobic tak, zeby na xp były rozwiązywane nazwy zarówno z dns od dostawcy internetu, jak i nazwy własne z servera dns
<Natasza> fi9o: o Wy żyjecie :D
 * Natasza Now Playing: Buka---Virus - Rutkowski Patrol
<Natasza> OkropNick: o/
<OkropNick> :)
<fi9o> Natasza: Dlaczemu mam nie zyc?
<fi9o> btw - myslalem, ze dzis niedziela ;/
<shimmo> brb
<Natasza> fi9o: wypadek samochodowy etc.
<fi9o> Natasza: (: puszcze bokiem to co piszes.
<Natasza> a ja mam rozwalony zegar biologiczny
<Natasza> wydaje mi się że teraz + 2 godziny
<fi9o> (:
<fi9o> Ja od 2 w nocy nie moglem zasnac
<fi9o> masakra
<Natasza> fi9o: może ten czas który potrzebujesz kobiety żeby spać?
 * Natasza Now Playing: Weebl's Stuff - Narwhals
<fi9o> :o
<fi9o> Pitolisz glupoty
<Natasza> miałem taki okres w życiu
<shimmo> :/ już jestem głupi od tego, w /etc/resolv.com na serwerze dns mam wpisany własny adres: serwer pinguje wp.pl i swoj nazwy. W xp mam wpisany adres dns serwera, ale xp rozpoznaje tylko nazwy lokalne, wp.pl nie rozpoznaje :/
<shimmo> prosze o pomysły bo już głowe mam od tego wielką ;)
<shimmo> /etc/resolv.conf *
<Natasza> shimmo: http://dug.net.pl/tekst/31/udostepnienie_polaczenia_internetowego_%28masq%29/
<Quintasan> \o
<Natasza> o/
<shimmo> Natasha: Dzięki ale niebardzo mi to pomogło, nie ma tam takiej sytuacji jaką ja mam
<shimmo> http://i.imgur.com/eXXux.jpg
<shimmo>  jakby sie ktoś nudził, tu jest moja topologia
<shimmo> ;-)
<Dreadlish> o/
<winter> kurde
<winter> przerwa w dostawie prądu wczoraj była z okazji burzy
<winter> byłączyło mi sprzęty na sekundę
<winter> wyłączyło*
<Dreadlish> uuu
<Dreadlish> w ups zainwestuj
<winter> ups by się przydał
<Dreadlish> :D
<winter> noo
<winter> nie mam kasy kurde
<Dreadlish> ja też musze kupić
<Dreadlish> do swojego dziadostwa
<Dreadlish> bo jak mi deada wypierdniczy to leże
<Dreadlish> będzie stypendium - będzie kasa == kupie sobie
<Dreadlish> tzn. wg papierów już dostałem
<Dreadlish> a praktycznie - nie
<winter> lol procesje słychać
<Dreadlish> he
<Dreadlish> ja byłem już
<Dreadlish> jako katolol
<winter> LoL
<Dreadlish> tzn. ze mnie taki katolik jak z koziej dupy trąba
<Dreadlish> ale matka kazała
<winter> wczoraj gadałem z takim sąsiadem
<winter> to mówił, że w czasie komuny podczas procesji piwo za darmo rozlewali
<Dreadlish> LOL :D
<winter> żeby ludzi od tej procesji odciągnąć
<Dreadlish> lolx2
<Diabelko> nic niezwykłego
<Dreadlish> po polsku "komuna"
<Diabelko> kościół był nie na rękę, bo uczył myślenia i dawał wiarę, a zsrr potrzebowało ludzi pijanych i otumanionych
<Diabelko> z tego wszystkiego wódka była najtańsza
<winter> kościół uczy myślenie? lol nie wydaje mi się
<winter> myślący ludzie zostają ateistami
<winter> bo jak przemyślisz te brednie które naucza kościół to jesteś na najlepszej drodze do ateizmu
<Diabelko> Fajnie.
<Caemyr> uczenie myslenia i dawanie wiary jest wzajemnie sprzeczne
<winter> kościół potrzebuje masy ludzi bezmyślnie wierzących
<Diabelko> A kto mówił, że chodzi o wiarę religijną?
<Caemyr> nie ma znaczenia
<Diabelko> A to ciekawe.
<Caemyr> chyba ze mylisz wiare z nadzieja
<Caemyr> ale to dwa rozne pojecia
<winter> anyways, przeszedł bym się na darmowe piwo teraz :-D
<Diabelko> Uważasz, że nie ma czegoś takiego jak "wiara w demokrację" na ten przykład? :]
<Diabelko> Przecież ludzie mogli wierzyć, że kiedyś im się uda, więc tekst o tym, że to nie wiara a nadzieje to głupota.
<Diabelko> winter: a kto by się nie przeszedł
<Caemyr> nie
<Caemyr> naduzywasz pojecia wiara
<Diabelko> Udowodnij.
<Caemyr> to ze katolicy usiluja tego terminu wciskac wszedzie gdzie sie tylko da
<Caemyr> to co dla innych jest nadzieja badz przekonaniem, wg was musi byc wiara
<Diabelko> Nas? Wypraszam sobie.
<Caemyr> a coz wypraszasz?
<Diabelko> Nie jestem katolikiem. :>
<Diabelko> A to, że nie znasz znaczenia słowa "wiara", to już insza inszość. Wiara to również przekonanie, że coś się spełni albo twierdzenie o słuszności czegoś.
<winter> swoją drogą, ciekawe co to było za piwo
<Diabelko> winter: najtańsze
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> pewno jakiś sikacz z biedrony
<winter> Dreadlish: lol
<winter> tak, biedronka w latach 60/70
<Dreadlish> no :D
<Diabelko> winter: chociaż to mógł być też żywiec, bo z tego co pamiętam był ścisłym partnerem państwa :P
<winter> wszystko wtedy było państwowe
<winter> prawie wszystko
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> mojej babki pole nie było państwowe
<Dreadlish> :D
<Diabelko> winter: tak, ale niekoniecznie traktowane jako machina strategiczna państwa
<Diabelko> a żywiec tak
<winter> Dreadlish: no właśnie słyszałem, że niektórzy rolnicy mieli prywatną ziemię
<winter> ale to wyjątki
<Dreadlish> winter: wszyscy mogli.
<winter> lol, nie?
<Dreadlish> yyy
<Diabelko> Mogli, mogli. To był właśnie fail wprowadzania założeń socjalistycznych w Polsce
<Dreadlish> to dlaczego pół mojej rodziny miało swoje pole?
<winter> najwięcej ziemi mniał pgr
<Diabelko> nie udało im się sforsować wszystkich rolników, którzy się zbuntowali (bo dopiero dostali ziemię po wojnach)
<Diabelko> i po prostu pozwolili im zostawić ziemię sobie
<winter> a propos rolników i wsi to fajny film wczoraj widziałem
<winter> "wesele"
<winter> polski
<Diabelko> lol
<Diabelko> film wojtka smarzowskiego, chyba jednego z lepszych polskich reżyserów
<Diabelko> nie znałeś?
<winter> nie
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> wesele widziałem
<QuintasanDroid> Admc: ping
<Admc> pong
<QuintasanDroid> Admc: jak dziala podejmowanie decyzji w grupie ubuntu-pomoc.org?
<Admc> na fourm ubuntu czy jak?
<QuintasanDroid> Admc: A co ja napisalem? ubuntu-pomoc.org ma swoja ekipe, ta?
<Admc> wygląda to tak że szmitas ma władzę absolutną, bo to on płaci za serwer
<Admc> a z ubuntu.pl już nie współpracujemy bo szmitas zerwał współpracę
<QuintasanDroid> Admc na kiedy mozes go na irca sciagnac?
<Admc> on nie używa irca
<Admc> moge ci jego gg podac
<QuintasanDroid> aha, to podaj
<QuintasanDroid> najwidoczniej czas zaczac tego irca  uzywac
<Skrzyp> :P
<Skrzyp> Wie ktoś może, jak wepchnąć ISO instalacyjne do RAMu i sformatować partycję, na której siedzi?
<winter> http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/176598/cyborg,pirate,ninja,jesus.html lol
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: panie - pxelinux i memdisk
<Dreadlish> winter: stare, zeszłoroczny prima aprilis gynvaela patrz
<foreste> CZESC
<Natasza> o/
<Wizard> dzień dobry wszystkim :)
<Natasza> witaj czarodzieju od PPC Wizard :D
<en0x> ale ch... powitanie
<en0x> :
<morfeusz888> debian + windows server połączone
<Wizard> heh
<Wizard> chwilowo moje ppc jest w odstawce, bo mam nowego lapka
<Dreadlish> a
<Wizard> gnome3++
<Dreadlish> ja musze ddrki przełożyć do deada
<Dreadlish> ale zrobie to w nocy
<Dreadlish> Wizard: znasz jakąś miejscówke poza allegro gdzie można wyrwać ppc? :D
<Wizard> hmm, sklepy internetowe
<Wizard> tylko to będą takie malutkie ppc
<Wizard> 'wbudowane'
<Dreadlish> a
<Dreadlish> coś jak moja mips maszynka aka przerobiony router edimaxa
<dudi> Witam:)
<morfeusz888> cześć
<morfeusz888> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/Liona-nie-da-sie-zainstalowac-na-nowym-dysku-bez-Snow-Leoparda,Aktualnosc,25680.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6ccveg6> (at www.dobreprogramy.pl)
<winter> :<
<Wizard> heh
<Wizard> wystawić wam iso z leopardem? :>
<Dreadlish> snow leo?
<Dreadlish> jak tak to tak
<Wizard> nie, nie mam snow leoparda
<firemark> po co wam leopard i snow leopard?
<qermit> żeby się masturbować nogą
<Wizard> :D
 * Wizard zainstalował fedorę 15 z ciekawości
<Wizard> fedora jak fedora, ale gnome3 bardzo mi się podoba
<Wizard> i w przeciwieństwie do unity - działa
<Wizard> ej, dzieciaki już mają wakacje?
<winter> tak
<Wizard> to fajnie mają :D
<winter> nom
<DarkWolf> :P
<Wizard> i dwa miesiące leżenia i nic nie robienia
<Wizard> ech
<Wizard> to jest życie
<winter> Wizard: ja tak mam od lat
<winter> Wizard: i brzuszek urusł, serduszko pobolewa
<winter> Wizard: ponoć siedzący tryb życia skraca życie o 6 lat
<winter> jeśli siedzisz dziennie 8h
<winter> ok to ja wyjdę na chwilę
<DarkWolf> Wizard: Ja więcej robię przez te 2 miesiące niż przez pozostale 10
<Wizard> DarkWolf: więcej czego?
<Admc> fap fap fap - więcej tego
<Admc> ;P
<Wizard> :D
<DarkWolf> Wszystkiego. Nie muszę się martwić brakiem czasu
<DarkWolf> Nie, ilość standardowa :P
<Wizard> wakacje to dobry czas, żeby mieć laskę
<Admc> lol
<Admc> hehehe :D
<DarkWolf> Wizard xD
<DarkWolf> Ty nic nie wiesz biedaku…
<qermit> Wizard: przez reszte czasu masz pipke?
<bastetmilo> Wakacja to czas na wakacyjny romans :)
<bastetmilo> Wakacje
<Admc> Wizard, ty nie wiesz że DarkWolf jest gejem?
<Admc> pewnie cie nie było wtedy
<Wizard> nie, nie wiem
<DarkWolf> Kurde, aż tak prosto z mostu nie musiałeś :P
<bastetmilo> Admc: ja myslalam że Wilczek jest gejem
<Wizard> może obaj są
<Wizard> cześć bastetmilo
<DarkWolf> Zmieniłem nick -.-
<bastetmilo> Cześć Wizard
<lisu> re
<Wizard> po co chwalić się preferencjami seksualnymi na ircu?
<Stirlitz> nuż kto zaczepi...
<Wizard> ah
<Wilczek> Bo zacząłes temat
<Wizard> ja zacząłem?
<Wilczek> A kto powiedział, że wakacje to dobry czas na laskę ;P ?
<Wilczek> Jakkolwiek dwuznacznie to zabrzmiało
<Wilczek> :D
<Admc> och Wilczek Wilczek, ty to tylko o jednym myślisz
<Wilczek> No co :*?
<spass> :)
<Wilczek> spass: No co :P ?
<qermit> banda pedałów
<Caemyr> ano
<Wilczek> qermit: Gratulacja, jesteś pierwszą osobą na świecie, która powiedziała mi coś w tym stylu :P
<qermit> kurde i jeszcze ma z tego przyjemność
 * qermit idzie wystrugać nogę od krzesła
<Wilczek> -.-
<Caemyr> jacekowski: ping
<Wilczek> Co, mam się wstydzić tego kim jestem
<Wilczek> ?
<Caemyr> tak
<Wilczek> Pfff… jak ja miałbym się przejmować zdaniem innych…
<qermit> przed smutnymi panami w dresach na siłowni też pewnie jesteś taki odważny
<Wilczek> Nie, bo nie mam problemu :P
<Admc> Wilczek, powiedz że nie zamierzasz tego manifestować na ulicy i że nie domagasz się prawa adopcji dzieci to się odczepią
<Wilczek> Raczej wy macie problem z pustoscią
<Admc> bo polacy tylko takich się czepiają
<qermit> Wilczek: ty napewno masz pełny zadek
<Wilczek> -.-'
<qermit> i pierdzieć już nie potrafisz jak prawdziwy polak
<Admc> oj qermit nie przejmuj się :*
<Admc> spinasz się jakby to ci jakąś różnicę robiło
<qermit> bo robi
<jacekowski> Caemyr: ?
<qermit> jeszcze taki zacznie za mną chodzić i grozić mojemu dziewictu
<qermit> dziewictwu
<Admc> o lol
<en0x> ale pierdolicie
<en0x> ;]
<Admc> masz jakieś uzasadnienie na swoje obawy?
<Wilczek> Rzeczywiście, nie jestem prawdziwym Polakiem, bo nie noszę skarpet i sandalow, nie narzekam na wszystko, i potrafię być optymistą. To ty masz jakiś problem i czepiasz się innych, żeby popsuć im samopoczucie, jednak cię zmartwie: nie przejmuje się zdaniem takich jak ty
<en0x> lol
<qermit> uh
<qermit> ale poezja
<en0x> indeed
<en0x> ;]
<winter> Wilczek: dajesz się trollować
<en0x> Wilczek: a kto ci kaze sie przejmowac... zyj dalej w swojej bance
<qermit> winter: cicho
<jacekowski> qermit: ale ci dojebal
<qermit> teraz to na maksa
 * Natasza Now Playing: Buka - Czarownica z monopolowego
<winter> zomg
 * winter is watching nasl.tv
<Wilczek> qermit: narzekać potrafic, ale dupy nie ruszysz, żeby coś zmienić
<en0x> winter: ale gowno ogladasz
<winter> en0x: nie znasz się
<en0x> Wilczek: bo nie ma sensu
<en0x> winter: znam sie
<winter> en0x: nie ;]
<en0x> no nie pier..
<Caemyr> jacekowski: jakim cudem UKF sie odbija od gruntu?
<Caemyr> nie jest przypadkiem rozpraszany?
<jacekowski> Caemyr: nie jest
<en0x> ja pierdziele
<jacekowski> tzn. jest ale niewiele
<Caemyr> he
<en0x> ale w robocie moja klawa to syf jest... bardziej urypana niz moj samochod co przez pol roku nie mylem
<en0x> ;S
<winter> bo jes nad klawą
<winter> jesz*
<en0x> skad wiesz?
<en0x> P
<en0x> :P
<winter> nie trudno się domyślić
<en0x> jak kazdy pracownik IT
<en0x> :S
<winter> :-P
<Wilczek> en0x: No właśnie - narzekacie, a jak macie sami coś zrobić, to mówicie, że nie ma sensu
<winter> en0x: czyść klawę!
<jacekowski> ja nie jem nad klawa
<jacekowski> siedze przy komputerze 23h/7
<winter> jacekowski: hahaha
<jacekowski> i ta godzine odpoczynku od komputera poswiecam na jedzenie
<Natasza> jacekowski: a co robisz przez tą godzinę? xD
<en0x> winter: wole jutuba ogladnac niz klawe szorowac
<en0x> w pracy mi nie placa za czyszczenie klawy
<en0x> ;D
<winter> :-P
<winter> to powiedz, że trzeba nową
<winter> a starą weź do domu
<en0x> sa nowe ale mi sie nie chce isc wziac ;D
<winter> lol
<Wilczek> xD
<en0x> i do tej mam jakis sentyment
<winter> pokaż swoją klawiaturę a powiem ci kim jesteś
<en0x> "jestem wpierdalajacym zarcie przy klawie adminem"
<winter> dobry tekst do filmu
<winter> "zemsta grubego admina 2"
<en0x> ej ej
<en0x> nie jestem gruby
<winter> ale to nie film o tobie
<winter> tylk o fikcyjnym adminie inspirowanym innymi
<Natasza> en0x: ale przemieszczasz się rowerem lub z butociągu?
<en0x> Natasza: ? porypalo?
<winter> ma ten śmieszny dwukołowy pojazd pewnie
<en0x> wole samochodem
<en0x> ;D
<Natasza> en0x: no to witamy na kardiologii
<en0x> za daleko na rower a metrem nie jezdze z murzynami
<en0x> Natasza: do kardiologi to daleka droga
<Natasza> en0x: zobaczymy za 15-20 lat
<en0x> codziennie wychodze na 3 pietro :)
<winter> wow
<winter> sportowiec
<en0x> a no ;D
<winter> :-P
<en0x> no nic
<en0x> trzeba cos podzialac
<Caemyr> a moze nawet wstac z krzesla?:PP
<Caemyr> niee!
<Caemyr> ostroznie lepiej
<en0x> a ciebie pytal ktos o zdanie?
<Caemyr> ruszyc lewa noge:P
<Caemyr> en0x: a ty kogokolwiek pytasz?:P
<en0x> nie
<Wilczek> Mnie dzisiaj wyciągnęli z oazy spokoju na 4 dni -.-
<en0x> bo ja jestem en0x
<Caemyr> en0x: dokladnie
<Wilczek> Od godziny na Polsacie nie było reklam O.O
<termi> lol a co tam leci teeraz?
<Wilczek> "Prezydencka córka"
<termi> :)
<termi> glupi film
<Wilczek> No i?
<Wilczek> Czekam na reklamy :P
<Wilczek> Są!
<Wilczek> :D
<pogan0> <Wilczek>masz jakis wykrywacz reklam czy co
<Wilczek> ???
<firemark> pogan0: nick zobowiązuje? :D
<pogan0> wco Ty wierzysz ? nie chodzi o piec gazowy
<pogan0> dobra nie klucmy sie
<Wizard> o_O
<Wilczek> klucmy? Muszę zajrzeć do słownika
<Wizard> joł, klocki
<pogan0> ^^
<pogan0> oskarżył mnie za windoze ;P
<Wizard> ale że jak?
<firemark> o_O
<Wilczek> ?
<firemark> myślałem że czci Bogów natury!
<Nerihsa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeZlih4DDNg
<Wilczek> :D
<winter> Nerihsa: suchar
<Admc> Fuck yea! Udało mi się przejść tą zasraną misję w GTA2
<firemark> lol
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> gta 2 jest proste
<Admc> Dreadlish, wersja PC czy PSX?
<Admc> wersja PSX ma obniżony poziom trudności
<Dreadlish> pc
<Admc> Ta misja z więzieniem w drugim mieście
<Dreadlish> wiesz no - jak sie zmarnowało tyle czasu na to żeby przejść to wiesz ;d
<Wizard> Admc: co w niej jest trudnego?
<Admc> chaos straszny jest w tym więzieniu jak zaczniesz strzelać
<Wizard> aaa, ta misja
<Wizard> hmm
<Admc> choć jak grałem na PSX to przeszedłem za pierwszym razem
<Wizard> no fakt, to jest dość trudne
<Admc> bo w więzieniu nie było prawie w ogóle nikogo
<Admc> a jeszcze udało mi się znaleźć tą wersję z bazaru
<Admc> z ruskim lektorem
<winter> http://static.nomusk.pl/890a54a5ed4a2d3003db31a7004fdbc62441.jpg lol
<Admc> winter, stare
<winter> Admc: widziałeś?
<Admc> tak
<Nerihsa> suchar
<winter> ale inni może nie
<Admc> na forum ubuntu zapodał ktoś to w 2009 roku
<Admc> lol, fajny bug
<Admc> http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l91/Adammac2006/zrzut_ekranu-14.png
<winter> nie wchodzę na forum ubuntu
<winter> gta2?
<morfeusz888> winter, tak
<Admc> nie wiem czemu ale jedną misję mogłem wykonać dwa razy
<Admc> i to dlatego tak się zrobiło
<Wizard> tej, mam pytanie
<Wizard> jest jakiś remix ubuntu z gnome3?
<Admc> możesz dodać PPA
<Admc> ale w Ubuntu 11.10 będzie można doinstalować gnome3 z repo
<Wizard> czad
<Wizard> już mi się fedora nie podoba ;)
<Dreadlish> fedora? ten bot na pircu?
<beesel> witam D;
<Dreadlish> no
<beesel> d
<beesel> !top10
<beesel> macie tu jakies boty liczace slowa czy cos ?
<beesel> d
<jacekowski> nie
<bialy663> http://ircstats.ubuntu.pl/
<jacekowski> kurcze
<jacekowski> jeszcze nie mam pierwszego miejsca
<beesel> ha ha
<Enlik> cz. czuwa ;]
<beesel> takie pytano czy ktos ma zainstalowana niebianska nimfe ?/
<Enlik> Mam w domu nimfę, całkiem przyziemska, a co?
<en0x> Statystyka wygenerowana w środę, 1 czerwca 2011 - 22:30:40
<beesel> i udostepni mi z niej ubumatika
<en0x> jacekowski: siakies stare... co pol roku sie generuja?
<en0x> ;D
<Enlik> Statystyki wygenerowane w 00 godziny 22 minuty i 27 sekundy
<Enlik> Use keszing dude (chociaz co tam 22 minuty w jedną czy drugą…)
<beesel> mam starego lapka gdzie zrobilem update z 10 - 11 ... instalacja nowej 11 dla samego skrypta mija sie z celem
<Enlik> beesel: a będzie działał on ze starszą wersją?
<beesel> Enlik mam 11 ale nie nimfe
<Enlik> Niemniej gdzieś powinno być repozytorium ludzi, którzy to robili - no chyba że tylko„dograne” do systemu
<beesel> wiec mysle ze tak
<Enlik> A, jesli wersja ta sama, to tak
<beesel> dograne
<Enlik> Ja w każdym razie ni mam
<Wizard> o co chosi z tą nimfą?!
<beesel> na linuxone.pl jest ale nie wyglada i dziala jak ten z nimfy
<Enlik> Wizard: Ubuntu polskie jakieś
<Wizard> ah, nazwa kodowa
<Wizard> tak?
<Enlik> http://czytelnia.ubuntu.pl/index.php/2010/10/19/rg2-restore-grub2-prosta-instalacja-programu-rozruchowego-z-ubuntu-live-cd-desktop/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ubuntu%2Fbibliotekarz_poleca+%28Czytelnia+-+Bibliotekarz+Poleca%29
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5tkjku6> (at czytelnia.ubuntu.pl)
<Enlik> Przekliniak: thx, bro!
<Enlik> Wizard: odpowiednik natty narhwal czy coś takiego - zawsze tak jest
<Dreadlish> chyba sobie popsuje jakiegoś kompa
<Dreadlish> tylko najpiwer backup
<Enlik> beesel: masz tam „pobierz”, to musi być to
<Enlik> Fuj, chyba czcionki ubuntu na stronie domowej używają  -  fuj fuj fuj fuj fuj fuj i przesada
<Enlik> A są ponoć i tacy, co w dokumentach tekstowych użyli :S
<beesel> Enlik  mala poprawka w NN ubumatik zmienia nazwe na PISKLAK
<beesel> ide po karac w cs ludzi
<winter> beesel: :-p
<Dreadlish> idź na ceesa
<winter> beesel: gdzie grasz? i 1.6 czy css?
<beesel> winter gra.3s.pl:27017 FFA
<beesel> 1.6
<qermit> puk puk, czy gej jest z nami?
<Nerihsa> oddychasz teraz manualnie
<termi> qermit: a ma byc?
<termi> ;)
<qermit> wolę nie
<qermit> winter: nie wiedzialem ze ktos jeszcze gra w CS
<beesel> haha
<Admc> qermit, ja jestem bi, może być?
<qermit> kolejny który lubi lecieć w ślimaka?
<winter> mój ojciec ma kota geja
<Dreadlish> mój kot został rozszarpany przez psa sąsiada
<Dreadlish> i nie mam kota
<Nerihsa> :E
<winter> :|
<winter> u mojego ojca koty śpią obok takiego wykurwistego doga
<winter> co zjada kotki na kęs ale mu się nie chce bo ciągle ma żołądek pełny
<Caemyr> http://rt.com/news/dog-forgotten-baby-mother/
<qermit> tak się hartue dzieci w rosji
<termi> qermit: ja czasem pykne w csa :)
<jacekowski> qermit: wiesz jakie mialem kuku z apachem
<jacekowski> qermit: pomimo hostnamelookups Off rozwiazywal nazwy i w logi ladowal
<jacekowski> qermit: i to nie wszystkie
<jacekowski> qermit: tylko te ktore przez mod_proxy lecialy
<jacekowski> qermit: i wiesz co sie okazalo - mialem w /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/proxy.conf "Allow from Al"
<jacekowski> qermit: i takie cos powodowalo ze sie resolver wlaczal i zostawal
 * qermit glaska jacekowskiego
<qermit> zmieniłeś na allow from Al czy all ?
<qermit> miałeś*
<jacekowski> al
<jacekowski> samo al
<jacekowski> jedno l wpierdolilo
<qermit> zgłosiłeś buga?
<jacekowski> to niby nie bug
<jacekowski> chociaz w sumie
<jacekowski> bo nawet jesli by porownywalo kazda domene z tym "al"
<jacekowski> to i tak powinno logowac ip
 * qermit spina poślady, wstaje i idzie po herbate
<winter> herbata++;
<Dreadlish> t
<Quintasan> cholerne boardy od Freescale
<Quintasan> pfu, cholerne instalki Linaro
<qermit> Quintasan: masz jakiegoś imxa?
<beesel> Quintasan to zapewne wina kobiet :P
<Quintasan> qermit: i.MX53 Quick Start Board
<Quintasan> qermit: A Ty masz jakiegoś?
<qermit> ja mam cos z i.mx25 chyba
<Quintasan> qermit: dostałem jednego do pracy nad Kubuntu Mobile
<Quintasan> ale już ze 3h próbując kompilować sterownik do Xorga
<Quintasan> bo lipnie działa bez
<Quintasan> also, SD Class 4 wszystko spowalnia
<qermit> Quintasan: gdzie pracujesz?
<Quintasan> Ja? Nigdzie.
<jacekowski> ja mam boarda od TI
<jacekowski> beagle boards
<jacekowski> boarda
<jacekowski> rozwazam zakup pandy
<jacekowski> ale to jak dostane nastepna wyplate
<Quintasan> Na UDSie rozdawali kupony na $50 zniżki na boardy i mi zaproponowali że mi oddadzą pieniądze jak dojdzie
<jacekowski> bo teraz gowniana dostane za te 10 dni pracy
<qermit> a ja mam tinyputera
<Wilczek> Pandy to fajne zwierzęta :D
<qermit> do zabawy dostanę też EAFSa
<qermit> właściwie to już dostałęm
<qermit> tinyputer jest fajny bo ma wymiary 5cm x 5cm
<jacekowski> svn log  http://clementine-player.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ -r 3420
<jacekowski> obadajcie sobie
<qermit> co to
<Quintasan> NO KUR...
<Quintasan> jacekowski: Won
<jacekowski> nyan.cat
<Quintasan> also
<Quintasan> >clementine
<jacekowski> clementine FTW
<jacekowski> jedyny player ktory moze sie z clementine rownac to amarok 1.4
<qermit> a nie gmusicbrowser?
<jacekowski> nie
<qermit> nie?
<jacekowski> clementine to prostej lini amarok 1.4
<winter> foobar lepszy
<DaZ> co kto lubi
<beesel> zief
<winter> beesel: jak partyjka?
<beesel> winter ludzi nie ma...
<winter> ja pyknąłem w q3a i akurat na cheatera trafiłem
<beesel> nie ma komu bana dac a wakacje w trakcie
<winter> perfidny aimbot
<beesel> a najlepsze w cziterach jest to ze mysla ze nikt tego nie widzi
<Wilczek> Najlepszy jest MoC
<winter> Wilczek: byłby fajny gdyby:
<beesel> Wilczek ??
<winter> 1: miał obsługę softwarowego mixera 2: obsługiwał bazę utworów
<qermit> najlepszy jest WMP
<qermit> 11
<Wilczek> Nic nie szkodzi na przeszkodzie, żeby dodać te funkcje.
<Wilczek> qermit: 12 lepszy
<beesel> 13 moze :D
<beesel> kto da wiecej
<beesel> rany rizjebala mnie reklama tamponow OB lol
<beesel> rozjebala*
<Wilczek> beesel: Jeszcze nie wyszedł.
<beesel> Wilczek jak to nie :P
<qermit> Wilczek: 12 mi się jakoś wieszał
<Wizard> jak się nazywa paczka z kreatorem usb?
<qermit> hmm ciekawe, nowe haiku alfa
<beesel> pytanie do reszty czy widzi polskie litery w tym co pisze qermit ..
<crusty> jak zrobić screenshota zaznaczonego obszaru
<crusty> ?
<qermit> beesel: ja widzę
<qermit> `utf8
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Wilczek> Qermit: Napisz żółwiątko
<qermit> przecież napisałem
<beesel> no to mam problem z s' (esi)
<beesel> nie widze go
<Admc> crusty, użyj programu shutter
<Admc> ma dużo możliwości
<qermit> śśśśśśśśśśśśśśśśśśśśśśśśśśśśśśśspadaj
<Admc> najlepiej z ich ppa (w repo jest stara wersja)
<beesel> qermit siedze na terminalu nam ustawione utf8 i nie widze tej litery
<qermit> to znaczy ze masz co  źle ustawione
<beesel> moze bitchx cos zle koduje
<qermit> omg ty uzywasz bitchx?
<beesel> maly test ąęćżźś
<Wilczek> Zejdź z terminala, bo się przegrzewa
<qermit> weź sobie irssi odpal
<winter> http://i.imgur.com/kcjrE.jpg EPIC!
<Caemyr> i co w tym epickiego
<Caemyr> ?
<beesel> exit
<beesel_> qermit: dawaj testa literek :d
<qermit> sam sobie zrob
<qermit> ja ide spać
<Wilczek> Nudzi im się?
<beesel> ąśęćżźłó
<beesel> teraz ok
<beesel> hmm
<beesel> czyli bitchx daje ciala
<Wilczek> ?
<Wilczek> XD
<beesel> hmm
<beesel> czy w irssi dziala .ircrc ?
<fi9o> beesel: A co w takim sie ustawia? ;)
<beesel> fi9o: jakieś 11 lat temu mialem tam wstawiony skrypt do starego dobrego irc-a
<fi9o> ;)
<beesel> zastanawiam sie czy stary dobry killer zaskoczyc
<fi9o> beesel: 11 lat temu to w zasadzie nie bylo jeszcze 21 wieku
<fi9o> 2000, a wiek liczymy od 2001 tak?
<beesel> no wiem a ja wtedy na polibudzie siedzialem
<beesel> od 2001
<fi9o> beesel: Wiele sie moglo zmienic przez 11 lat ;)
<beesel> no dokladnie \
<beesel> zreszta wtedy skrypt byl pisany na co innego
<beesel> maly tescik
<Wilczek> 'utf8
<Admc> `utf8
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Admc> tak to się robi
<Wilczek> Nie mam tego znaku w telefonie ;)
<beesel> re
<Wizard> boże, unity w ogóle się nie nadaje na dotykowy wyświetlacz
<fi9o> Wizard: A ktoc Ci wkrecil, ze sie nadaje?
<Wizard> miało być dla netbooków
<fi9o> POwiedz mi co, co on bral, albo co pil ;)
<Wizard> nic nie brał
<Wizard> piłem piwo z godzinę temu
<Wizard> jak nie dawniej
<fi9o> Ogolnie unity moim zdaniem wydaje sie niewygodne.
<Wilczek> Najgorsza jest zmiana okien
<Wizard> ta, szczególnie, że ten panel się chowa
<Wizard> i jak tu w niego kliknąć na dotykowym ekranie?
<Wilczek> Jak się chowa O.o
<Wilczek> ?
<Wizard> no chowa, ten pasek z lewej
<Wizard> jak się oknem w niego wjedzie
<Wilczek> Aha
<beesel> grrr
<Wilczek> Myślałem o górnym
<Wilczek> Mrrr
<beesel> moze mi ktos powie co zrobic by ten irssi automatycznie laczyl sie z serverem ?
<Wizard> ta, trzeba spojrzeć w plik konfiguracyjny i tam jest
<beesel> no juz dziala :D
<beesel> milo
<beesel> wrescie cos dziala :D
<beesel> no ale za to nie dzial mi ff .. znowu skasowal moj profil i dodatki ... grry
<beesel> oo ide grac :D
<Wizard> uh, unity jest okropne :D
<Wizard> 3 kompa na którym je widzę i 3 na którym nie da się go przez coś używać
<Dreadlish> matkoboska
<Wizard> no co tam Dreadlish?
<Dreadlish> płyta głowna do dupy
<Dreadlish> dysku nie widzi
<Dreadlish> w ogóle acpi sie jej kisi
<Dreadlish> w ogóle sieciówka coś odwalała
<Dreadlish> musze bootować ze stacji dyskietek
<Wilczek> Ta, dupie przyda się MOBO :P
<Wizard> lol
<winter> zjadłem surówkę z ogórkami, kapustą i pomidorami
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> poprawiłem
<Dreadlish> może zadziałą
<winter> mam nadzieję, że bez EHEC
<winter> Dreadlish: młotkiem?
<Dreadlish> Loading rcdx86.iso.......
<Dreadlish> czyli nie spieprzyłem
<Dreadlish> prosze
<Dreadlish> widź ten dysk
<Wizard> dobra, żona poszła spać chyba
<Dreadlish> Cannot open disk drive
<Wizard> można zacząć obżerać lodówkę
<Dreadlish> ide do wc
<bastetmilo> Wizard: nie za późno? :)
<Wizard> na jedzenie nigdy nie jest za późno
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: o/
<bastetmilo> hi Dreadlish
<bastetmilo> Wizard od jedzenia po północy brzuch rośnie...
<Wizard> gówno prawda
<Wizard> tak mówią grube dziewczyny, żeby sobie wmówić, że przez zjedzenie parówki o 1 w nocy są grube
<bastetmilo> Jestem gruba.
<winter> bastetmilo: nic dla ciebie dzisiaj nie mam
<Wizard> bastetmilo: co 2 laska tak mówi
<Wizard> jak się nazywa ten współczynnik wzrostu do masy?
<bastetmilo> BMI
<bastetmilo> Mam do zrzucenia jeszcze 24 kg.
<winter> bastetmilo: http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/178830/rybcia.html chyba, że to
<jacekowski> trzeba bylo tyle nie zrec
<winter> cudne, prawda?
<winter> jacekowski: :-D
<spass> :)
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: oczywiście. Trzeba też było nie mieć niedoczynności tarczycy.
<jacekowski> tlumacz to sobie
<Wizard> bastetmilo: 24kg?
<bastetmilo> Nie muszę. Wystarczy, że muszę się faszerować lekami do konca zycia.
<Wizard> mi wyszło BMI 22,4
<Wizard> to dobrze, czy źle?
<jacekowski> Wizard: nie najgorzej
<jacekowski> hmm, cholera
<bastetmilo> Wizard: ano. Dużo. ale na razie dobrze idzie mi ze zrzucaniem wagi więc :) za jakiś czas znów będę chuuuuda ;)
<jacekowski> 18.5 mam
<jacekowski> i to w ubraniu
<Wizard> byłaś w ciąży?
<Dreadlish> ja mam 21 w ubraniu
<jacekowski> nie mam cyckow
<Dreadlish> na dodatek nie mierzyłem dawno wzrostu
<Dreadlish> więc wynik jest pewno ciut zawyżony
<jacekowski> hmm, bez ubrania bedzie sporo za chudo
<Wizard> to ty jeszcze rośniesz?
<jacekowski> Wizard: nie
<bastetmilo> Wizard, nie. Tylko tarczyca... i duuużo dziwnych leków :)
<Dreadlish> winter: tak.
<Wizard> aha
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> tabfail
<Wizard> winter: zmień ten nick do kurwy nędzy
<Wizard> ;P
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: jak moja ciocia normalnie
<winter> :-(
<Dreadlish> winter: zmien se na summer
<winter> nie bo już zajęte
<Dreadlish> u
<winter> zmieniłbym na rooster
<winter> ale też zajęty
<Dreadlish> ale tez zajete?
<winter> potem sobie wymyśliłem Blu
<Admc> Admc jest zajęte i mam to w dupie
<Dreadlish> tez
<winter> i też ktoś używa
<Admc> ktoś ma zarejerstrowane ale loguje się raz na tydzień
<winter> Admc: ale te nicki są poprostu zarejestrowane i aktywne
<Admc> co za marnotrawstwo
<winter> Admc: a jak ten twój był nieużywany przez usera przez ileś tam dni to możesz poprosić staff o drop
<Admc> wiem
<Admc> jak się nie zaloguje 60 dni
<Admc> to nick wygasa
<Admc> z tym źe ten gościu loguje się raz w tygodniu
<winter> łatwiej na ircnecie podwędzić nicka
<winter> nie ma rejestracji
<Wizard> winter: a winter nie jest zarejestrowane, jest twoje?
<winter> w ogóle nie ma w większości sieci
<winter> Wizard: jest zarejestrowane i moje
<winter> i to mój jedyny nick na freenode jak dotąd
<Admc> jest jego
<winter> jakoś nigdy nie miałem potrzeby aby zmieniać
<winter> do zeszłego miesiąca
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> yeah
<Wizard> gnome3 rox
<winter> \o/
<Wilczek>  |
<winter> FAIL
<Wilczek>  |
<Admc> Wizard, a jakiś powód na poparcie?
<Admc> bo dla mnie gnome 3 ssie
<Wizard> Admc: MI się podoba
<Wizard> więc jest to subiektywne
<Admc> choćby dlatego że nie można dodać apletu
<Admc> i ma gówniane menu
<Admc> choć to można przełączyć
<Wizard> naplety są dla dziewczyn
<winter> Wizard: ale przyznaj, że tak rozbudowane środowisko jak gnome powinno takie rzeczy umożliwiać
<Wizard> oczywiście
<Admc> no i gówniany mutter
<Wizard> i szkoda, że nie umożliwia
<Wizard> aplety ponoć przepisują
<Admc> który jest mniej wydajny niż compiz i oferuje gorsze efekty
<Admc> wróć, nie oferuje żadnych efektów
<Wizard> :D
<DaZ> a tam, wykodzą jeszcze ze dwie wersje i wtedy bedzie mozna powiedziec, ze ssie <:
<Admc> na razie ssie, ale spróbuję ponownie za rok
<Admc> patrz historia rozwoju KDE4
<Wizard> a ić
<firemark> Admc: że zawsze będzie ssać?
<jacekowski> trinity kde ftw
<jacekowski> chociaz fajnie by bylo jakby zrobili prawdziwego porta na qt4
<jacekowski> a nie takie cos jak kde4
<Admc> kde4 jest ok, tylko żeby działało dobrze trzeba mieć kompa młodszego niż 10 lat
<Admc> tak przynajmniej można dodać aplet do panelu
<Admc> ;P
<firemark> Admc: kde4 fajnie działało na
<Wizard> eh
<firemark> Admc: 2.8ghz celeron :p
<Admc> firemark, ja mam 1,46 i też fajnie działa
<Admc> :)
<winter> jak na razie to xfce > kde4 > gnome3
<firemark> Admc: na 750 pewnie by juz nie wydalal
<DaZ> a nie bo kde4 > xfce > gnome  >:
<Wizard> o, ćma wleciała
<Admc> xfce to takie wykastrowane gnome2
<winter> DaZ: a ić
<Wizard> idę przynieść kota bojowego
<winter> Admc: a bzdura
<firemark> kde4 > xfce > gnome < cycki
<winter> xfce to niezależne środowisko
<firemark> chyba forever alone środowisko
<firemark> chociaż jest bardzo fajne :p
<winter> 4.8 jest znakomite
<winter> a i tak używam fluxboxa
<winter> od kiedy conky przestał się ładnie integroewać z xfce na moim archu
<firemark> fluxbox jak mi wiadomo nie jest rozwijany
<firemark> toż to lepiej openbox moim zdaniem :p
<Wizard> firemark: widocznie osiągnął perfekcję
<winter> firemark: 2 miesiące temu nowa wersja została wydana
<firemark> Wizard: nic nie jest perfektywnego
<Wizard> rotflmao
<winter> po 2 latach
<Wizard> perfektywne
<firemark> winter: to możliwe, że coś robią : p
<firemark> winter: no perfektywne, sry macierzy się uczę :D
<winter> perfidne
<firemark> Wizard: ↑
<Wizard> ćma zdet
<Wizard> a, jakby komuś przyszło do głowy instalować fedorę, to niech się 3 razy zastanowi :>
<winter> zainstalowałem 14stkę z xfce a vm
<winter> na*
<winter> bo potrzebowałem coś redhatowego na vm
<firemark> Wizard: gorsze od instalacji gentoo? :<
<winter> po co w tym domyślnie selinux to nie wiem
<winter> musiałem wyłączyć
<winter> bo lms nie trybił
#ubuntu-pl 2011-06-24
<beesel> no po grane po karane
<beesel> tets
<winter> ?
<beesel> hmm
<beesel> a cos mi nie trybi
<beesel> gdzie mozna znalesc shella za fre
<winter> bshellz
<beesel> winter: za free a nie za 5 miesiecznie
<winter> jest za free
<beesel> http://bshellz.pl/shell/
<beesel> Cena? Tylko 5PLN miesięcznie!
<beesel> zreszta po co komu shell z quota 2gb
<winter> http://www.bshellz.net/
<winter> nie .pl
<winter> ten .pl to jakaś ściema
<beesel> thx wlasnie sprawdzam .net
<winter> mi usunęli konto na bshellz bez podania powodu
<winter> także wiesz
<beesel> zawsze mozna zalozyc nowe :D
<beesel> i poszukac ciekawszego shellika :D
<beesel> wlasnie czytam ich oferte ... ekg2 niezle popularne jest skoro daja go nawet tam
<beesel> juz chyba wiem czemu skasowali ci konto
<beesel> co 168 godzin ... niewiem ile to dni musisz wejsc na ich # ....
<beesel_> no i wisze na ich shellu co tydzien trzeba im pisac !keep nick :D
<beesel> no i wisze :P
<winter> beesel: skasował admin ręcznie
<winter> meldowałem się na czas
<winter> poprostu kiedyś wziął i usunął
<beesel> winter: nie ladny admin zly admin :D
<beesel> moze to kobieta i pms dostala
<winter> nie wiem
<beesel> pierdykam ide spac dzis do pracy musze isc ...
<winter> o/
<beesel> niestey
 * beesel mowi dobranoc 
 * beesel papa
<m477> winter: o/
<winter> m477: o/
<m477> co tak pozno
<m477> i wonder to know if i have today classes :-(
<winter> m477: partyjkę w quakea?
<m477> winter: nie gram w gry :-(
<winter> to spierdalaj!
<winter> :-)
<m477> o/
<winter> j/k
<m477> winter: kurwa przed wczoraj tak sie najebalismy
<m477> winter: na trojke poszlo 12 setek i 15 piw :<
<m477> potem mnie niesli podobno i rzygalem z 2 pietra po scianie ;-)
<winter> ja dzisiaj pewnie pare piw wypiję
<winter> i jutro pewnie dwunastopak żubra na dwóch
<m477> pff
<winter> wódki nie pijam, sorry
<m477> musze sie ogarnac :(
<m477> caly potluczony jestem
<winter> czas na herbatkę
<m477> no kurwa juz n ich poszlo
<winter> m477: i co tam jeszcze
<winter> NightWish`: ping
<winter> http://lvlworld.com/#c=m8&d=9%20Jun%202011&f=map-13star&s=map-13star&m=All lol
<m477> wut?
<winter> wut wut?
<m477> woot wut wat?
<winter> :-(
<m477> syneczku nie smrudz sie
<m477> winter: o/
<winter> m477: ?
<winter> m477: idziesz już?
<m477> winter: teraz ide bo przynudzasz sybneczku :(]
<winter> jak chcesz
<winter> ja film zapuszczę
<m477> winter: kurwa
<winter> m477: ?
<m477> spac nie moge
<winter> :-(
<m477> na 10 mam wstac
<m477> czy na 9
<winter> to już się chyba nie opłaca
<m477> dobra beda i 2 h ;]
<winter> hm?
<m477> po wpis chcialem isc tak to na 13;30 musze wstac
<m477> co hm
<winter> no nie wiem do końca o co ci chodzi
<winter> niejasno się wyrażasz
<m477> chodzilo ze dobre beda*
<m477> kurwa ciekawe kiedy usne
<winter> nie wiem
<m477> zal w chuj
<winter> żal.pl xD
<m477> no zal
<m477> winter: syneczku ulecz mnie :-(
 * winter używa cure na m477 
<m477> wiecej
 * winter używa cure na m477 
 * winter używa cure na m477 
 * winter używa cure na m477 
 * winter używa cure na m477 
<m477> rob mi tak suko
<winter> -D
<winter> :-D
<m477> :)
<winter> padam
<winter> a po ósmej do urzędu
<m477> pojdz napierdolony
<m477> ja raz tak bylem
<winter> na szczęście mam transport samochodowy w jedną stronę
<m477> hujowo
<winter> jak bym się teraz upił to bym tam nie dotarł
<winter> nie wyszedłbym z wyra
<winter> a muszę to załatwić przed środą
<m477> no to lajcik
<m477> pijemy
<m477> skad jestes ?
<winter> nie mam co pić nawet
<winter> z kuj-pom tak ogólnie
<m477> to chujowo
<m477> huj-pom
<winter> a ty?
<m477> malop.
<winter> daleko
<m477> w hui
<winter> już pijesz?
<m477> lol nie ;]
<m477> na litosc boska wintersyneczku zlituj sie
 * winter się lituje
 * winter się leetuje
<m477> wykonczysz sie
 * winter się leetuje
 * winter się leetuje
 * winter się leetuje
 * winter się leetuje
<m477> wut
<m477> nie cpaj tyle
<winter> nic nie ćpam
<winter> ostatnio zjarałem kawałek blanta
<winter> to trzy dni zeschizowany chodziłem
<m477> ;o
<m477> cpun
<winter> także nie chcę
<m477> 25 grudnia jaralem ostatnio
<winter> sam jesteś ćpun, jakieś grzyby wpierdalasz
<m477> e grzybow dawno nie jadlem :<
<m477> a Ty moze nie ;p
<winter> w holandii były legalne swojego czasu
<m477> pf
<m477> na marsie sa caly czas ;o
<winter> ale nowa partia przejęła władze i zabronilyu
<winter> na jkaim marsie
<m477> ker
<m477> taka planeta >_>
<winter> LoL
<winter> tam nie ma życia
<m477> pdoobno jest
<winter> nie ma :-(
<m477> i tak bez roznicy
<m477> ale grzyby legalne ;-D
<winter> leć na marsa zatem
<m477> ja mam tu
<winter> 3 2 1 start
<m477> odpalamy
<m477> ;d
<winter> wziuuuu
<m477> winter: martwie sie o Ciebie
<winter> ta?
<m477> pierdolisz jak popierodlony
<winter> bo jestem
<m477> jestes pierdolisz czy jestes popierodlony
<winter> omg o_o
<m477> ;o
<m477> wtf
<winter> olwtf
<winter> lolwtf
<m477> Łukaszenko
<winter> co znowu z nim
<m477> [*]
<winter> O_O
<m477> Sweet Princes
<winter> co ty pierdolisz
<m477> :| ?
<winter> co łukaszenko
<m477> co ja pierdole ?
<winter> no co łukaszenko i po co ten znicz
<m477> przypadkowo mi sie napisalo :-(
<m477> szukalem keczupu do frytek
<winter> jebnięty jesteś
<m477> o/
<winter> już myślałem, że nie żyje
<m477> ja tez
<m477> ;d
<winter> idę lesbijki pooglądać
<m477> link
<winter> redtube
<m477> sauce requested o/
<m477> same gay porn
<m477> winter: nie wal tyle konia bo ci pala odpadnie
<winter> nie walę
<winter> oglądanie = trzepanie gruchy
<winter> !=
<winter> mam na myśli
<winter> !=
<m477> jasne
<m477> to po chuj ogladac? :>
<winter> dla przyjemności
<m477> nie dobrze mi, zaraz chyba belta jebne
<m477> a co to za przyjemnsoc bez trzepania?
<winter> njiektóre fajnie się całują
<m477> i?
<winter> i lubię na to patrzeć
<m477> to se zwal
<winter> nie mam ochoty
<m477> pedal...
<winter> sam jesteś pedał
<winter> ja jestem hetero
<winter> miałem dziewczynę
<winter> http://sdf.org/
<winter> (this page was generated using ksh, sed and awk)
<winter> m477: poszedłeś spać? czy porno oglądasz
<winter> m477:
<winter> m477:
<winter> m477:
<winter> m477:
<winter> m477:
<winter> rawr
<PoKrAk> jo
<winter> o/
<Wilczek> bastetmilo: o/
<bastetmilo> Wilczek: o/
<winter> o/
<winter> HAIL TO THE KING BABE!
<winter> idę do sklepu.
<Dreadlish> o/
<winter> ech, jeszcze poczekam.
<winter> Dreadlish: \o
<Dreadlish> winter: siema ;d
<Dreadlish> kurde
<winter> albo się nie ma
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> sie zastanawiam od rana
<Dreadlish> dlaczego nie mam rxa
<winter> rxa?
<Dreadlish> chyba go do 3,3v nie wpiąłem
<Dreadlish> RX
<Dreadlish> na max232
<Dreadlish> ;d
 * winter nie wie co to rx i ma nadzieję, że Dreadlish go oświeci
<Dreadlish> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rx
<Dreadlish> Tx - nadawanie Rx - odbieranie
<winter> ehe
<winter> w jakim urządzeniu?
<Dreadlish> w każdym
<Dreadlish> a tak mi padło w routerze
<Dreadlish> i nie moge po rsie jechać z konsolą
<Dreadlish> a inaczej w nim nie idzie ;d
<beesel_> bry
<pogan0> o technik witam
<beesel_> pytanko czy przez psybnc mozna zrobic tunel dla dc++ ?? czy moze poradzicie urzycie czegos innego bo chcialbym sobie co nie co po sciagac nie bedac w domu
<beesel_> zreszta co ja gadam bnc sa do irca :P
<Dreadlish> no
<pogan0> bencki za to
<beesel_> to co proxy odpalac ?? czy cos innego ?>
<Dreadlish> a po co ci do tego tunel?
<beesel_> Dreadlish: dla dc++
<Wilczek> Dobrze zrozumiałem, że chcesz ściągać pliki nie będąc w domu?
<beesel_> Wilczek: dokladnie
<Wilczek> To polecam zwykłe SSH
<beesel_> Wilczek: do dc++
<winter>  albo webowy interfejs napewno jest jakaś kaza z webowym interfejsem
<winter> tudzież nx nomachine
<beesel_> no sa klienty pod konsole ale ona cudow nie maja
<winter> beesel_: odpal nx'a [solved]
<Wilczek> A VNC?
<winter> vnc gorsze
<winter> ale też da raqdę
<winter> radę*
<beesel_> hmmm
<winter> rozejżyj się też za webowym interfejsem, pewnie coś jest ale ja z tego nie korzystam i nie jestem pewien
<Wilczek> Ew. do połączenia komputer-komputer możesz użyć Team Viewer.
<Dreadlish> fajknie
<pogan0> dc++ i vnc ? skomplikowane
<Dreadlish> w ogóle tx nie przechodzi przez maxa
<Dreadlish> tzn. ide szukać drugiego kabla ;d
<pogan0> ja bym zrobił torenta i przeslal to co potrzeba
<beesel_> Dreadlish: a vnc nie jest do zdalego dostepu ??
<beesel_> mialo to isc do pogan0
<pogan0> besel_: aha ja dc++ troche nieznam vnc to zdalny pulpit
<beesel_> pogan0: no i tu problem ...
<beesel_> powiem jeszcze raz o co chodzi
<PoKrAk> ntop lepszy
<beesel_> odpalam cos ala bnc w domu ( udostepnia mi porty ) w pracy odpalam sobie dc++ ustalam konfiguracje na ip i porty ( bnc) w domu i pobieram pliki na kompa w pracy z IP ktory mam w domu ( inaczej nie wbije na siec dc )
 * beesel_ chce juz do domu ...
<pogan0> <beesel_>no to vnc bedzie najlepszy tzn vnc server a potem client
<beesel_> pogan0: ale wtedy chyba zdalnie spolacze sie z kompem w domu zdalny pulpit prawda ?
<PoKrAk> ntop działa odrazu i nic nie trzeba konfigurowac
<pogan0> beesel_>albo nx'a jak mowil winter
<PoKrAk> qwa nx a nie ntop
<PoKrAk> popied=rdzieliłem
<pogan0> tylko potrzeba jeszczy dynamik dns
<beesel_> pogan0: juz szukam info
<pogan0> *^
<PoKrAk> http://www.nomachine.com/
<pogan0> <beesel_>zeby znalesc tego kompa co stoi w pracy
 * winter wrócił z browarami
<PoKrAk> krolestwo za piwo
<winter> PoKrAk: nie masz
<winter> mów chociaż, że majątek
<PoKrAk> heh mam kaca
<beesel_> nx to kolejny zdalny pulpit ... :/
<pogan0> <PoKrAk>ale technologia ; )
<winter> beesel_: tak, a czego się spodziewałeś, hiszpańskiej inkwizycji?
<PoKrAk> nikt się nie spodziewa hiszpańskiej inkwizycji
<winter> :-o
<beesel_> winter: grrr ja szukam czegps jak bnc by udostepnic porty z kompa w domu kompowi w pracy ( jak bnc )
<pogan0> dns jest od tego
<beesel_> pogan0: dobijaj mnie bardziej
<pogan0> <beesel_>http://www.nomachine.com mysle ze oto chodzi
<beesel_> pogan0: http://www.nomachine.com to przeciesz nx
<pogan0> <beesel_> albo w pracy niechce sie siedziec ; P
<winter> oj brzydki qermit
<winter> mam nadzieję, że mu się dostanie
<qermit> winter: no co
<pogan0> <beesel_> wiedza mi sie wyczerpuje
<winter> qermit: jajco
<qermit> winter: nie bierz drugiemo co tobie nie miłe
<qermit> drugiemu
<winter> lol
<Admc> LOL
<Admc> http://wklej.to/Fh71X
 * winter otworzył drugiego żubra
 * PoKrAk pogryzł klawiature
<winter> PoKrAk: :-D
<winter> PoKrAk: kiedyś zrobimy jakiegoś zlota to sobie odbijesz
<PoKrAk> po pracy sobie odbije
<tomasz> hej
<winter> PoKrAk: też dobrze
<PoKrAk> kumpela dzwoniła, że ma dla mnie bilet na koncert rammsteina
<PoKrAk> :D
<tomasz> uzywa ktos z Was liveboxa na ubuntu/debianie ?
<winter> PoKrAk: walnij focha i nie idź
<PoKrAk> byle g sie nie tykam
<PoKrAk> chyba oczadziałeś
<PoKrAk> wczesniejsze ich koncerty  musioalem odpuscic
<winter> rammstein nie jest zły
<PoKrAk> koncert podsumowywuje wszystkie ich albumy
<tomasz> bo jak zmieniam DNS w pliku resolv.conf to reconnecie albo restarcie kompa są pobieran te standardowe z liveboxa i net strasznie wolno chodzi
<Wilczek> Ich will
 * winter właśnie słucha ventylatora LoL
<winter> thanks to Natasza
<PoKrAk> zmien dnsy w liveboxie i9 po krzyku
<telewizor> dns request spoff
<telewizor> proff of concept
<tomasz> wszedlem przez www w konfiguracje liveboxa i konfiguracja LAN DHCP ale tam nie ma opcji edytuj
<PoKrAk> to wyłącz dhcp
<PoKrAk> ustaw na stałe adresy
<winter> biedni ludzie z liveboxami
<winter> dają się dymać w anus
<Wilczek> Hehe
<Admc> właśnie, jak bierzesz liveboxa to dalej w dzierżawę czy można już na własność?
<Admc> no i czy wprowadzili w końcu obsługę wpa2?
<telewizor> w livebox2 napewno jest ale Ci co maja livebox 1 nie dostanom hyba ze zerwą umowe
<ntat> Cześć
<ntat> Używał ktoś MemTest86?
 * shpaq 
<winter> shpaq: mendo
<shpaq> winter: ssij
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaCPB8tF1EU z dedykacją dla ciebie
<Wilczek> Dzieci -.-
<shpaq> winter: nie mam X'ów
<shpaq> zatem se nie obejrzę
<winter> shpaq: ssiesz zatem
<shpaq> no tak, tu Cię nie zbanuję ;/
<winter> dokładnie.
<Multivitamin> łał.
<winter> shpaq: i wiesz co? takiego wała.
<winter> shpaq: rzucam fekalia na ten wasz liżydubczy kanał
<shpaq> winter: a rzucaj sobie czym chcesz, jebie mnie to zupełnie
<winter> shpaq: a ja jebię ciebie
<winter> w anus :-o
<shpaq> ależ masz zasób słownictwa
 * shpaq is so impressed
<Wilczek> ...
<winter> shpaq: widzisz, nawet się na /me wysiliłeś
<bastetmilo> a może weźmiecie swoje grabki, łopatki i wiaderka i pójdziecie do innej piaskownicy?
<Wilczek> Róbcie to, ale chwalić się publicznie nie musicie
<winter> Wilczek: tak dla adopcji dzieci dla par homoseksualnych!
<Admc> wow
<morfeusz888> dzieci
<Wilczek> Nie
<shpaq> Wilczek: chętnie, ale ja wolę grzecznych chłopców ;)
<Wilczek> :)
<winter> wałęsa się i szwęda! pierDo**a menda
<Multivitamin> _-_
<shpaq> winter: cytujesz klasyków, gratuluję
<Admc> Dlaczego wszyscy tak się podniecają nokią n9, czy tylko dla mnie wygląda jak kupa?
<winter> shpaq: nawet się przejąłeś, dziękuję.
<shpaq> niemniej, cytaty umieszcza się w cudzysłowiu
<winter> umieszczaj je sobie na dupie :-o
<Multivitamin> Ej, tak z ciekawości, o co tej dwójce tu w ogóle chodzi?
<shpaq> Multivitamin: winter dostał bana na #gentoo-pl za autorejoin
<shpaq> i teraz się bulwersuje tutaj
<Wilczek> winter: mówisz o pseudo homoseksualistach
<Admc> przydało by się żeby obaj kopa dostali
<Admc> może by to ich uspokoiło
<winter> nie
<winter> gdzie ty żyjesz chłopcze
<Wilczek> -.-
<Multivitamin> A, i to jest powód żeby jeden na drugiego wyklinał  z wzajemnością wiedząc że to i tak nie będzie miało efektów? ._.
<ntat> Admc, N9 fajna jest:)
<Admc> ntat, a gdzie przyciski?
<Admc> kwadraciak zasrany
<shpaq> well, a tu w ogóle bywają operatorzy?
 * winter otworzył ostatnie piwo
<ntat> Po co przyciski
<ntat> mamy 21 wiek
<ntat> ;)
<Admc> po to żeby szybko pisać
<bastetmilo> N9 jest fajna :)
<Admc> liczyłem na to że n9 będzie miała klawiaturę
<Multivitamin> Admc:  Ty też nie przepadasz za touchscreenami?
<Wilczek> Nie mam zamiaru adoptować dzieci, nie mam zamiaru manifestować tego.
<Admc> Multivitamin, mam telefon z dotykowym ekranem
<Admc> no i brakuje mi klawiatury
<Admc> wygodniej mi się pisało nawet na t9
<Diabelko> A ja muszę sobie kupić monitor dotykowy :D
<Admc> Wilczek, skończ, teraz gadamy o nokii n9
<ntat> No i własnie o to chodzi, po co robić coś na sztywno, jak tylko czasem się z tego korzysta. Więc, jak jest potrzeba, to się przyciski pojawiają a jak nie, to nie zajmują miejsca:)
<Multivitamin> ja miałam.... przez miesiąc.
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlRurWABX6Y !!!
<Multivitamin> powiem Wam tylko, że dotykowe ekrany to zuoooo, wiec ja zostaję przy dobrych starych nokiach z guziczkami
<Wilczek> Diabelko: pokochasz związek mucha-kod programu ;)
<Multivitamin> co najwyżej coś z klawiaturą QWERTY
<shpaq> Multivitamin: zło czy nie zło, dzieciaki się w tym świetnie łapią
<Admc> Multivitamin, a jaki miałaś telefon?
 * winter ma N1208
<shpaq> mój syn lepiej ma ogarniętego mojego gejfona niż ja
<Multivitamin> a takie chińskie coś, sciphone czy jakos  tak
<Admc> LOL
<ntat> Multivitamin, ale musisz mieć świadomość, że już niedługo takich nie będzie wcale
<Multivitamin> ale gps tez jest z dotykowym i tez go nie trawie ;P
<Admc> Multivitamin, to gówno ma gówniany ekran
<Diabelko> ntat: będą
<Admc> wiem bo kolega miał
<Diabelko> jako wariant dla starych ludzi
<Diabelko> albo najtańsze telefony za 50zł
<Multivitamin> wiem ze ma,
<Admc> trzeba w niego napierdalać żeby reagował na dotyk
<Multivitamin> tak samo jak mi znajoma dala na swoim smsa napisac, ona chyba LG ma,
<ntat> Diabelko, dla starszych ludzi będą z większymi LCD:)
<Diabelko> ntat: nieee
<Admc> Multivitamin, a miałaś w ręku coś z pojemnościowym ekranem?
<Multivitamin>  musialam jej na kartce napisac co napisac i zeby wyslala, bo na tym sie pisać nie da; P
<Admc> czy tylko z gównem oporowym?
<Multivitamin> z jakim? :P
<Diabelko> Multivitamin: miało multitouch? :D
<Diabelko> Admc: tak się zadaje pytania kobietom
<Multivitamin> (wybacz, nie znam sie ;f)
<Admc> Multivitamin, to spróbuj coś z porządnym ekranem co ma multitouch i dopiero się wypowiadaj
<winter> :F
<Wilczek> Admc: Wiesz, że jestem na telefonie i nie widzę dyskusji na bieżąco :*
<shpaq> o, kobietą tu jest
<shpaq> s/ą/a
<Admc> Wilczek, to kup nowy telefon :P
<Diabelko> no, tutaj jest trochę kobiet
<Diabelko> jeszcze bastetmilo
<Multivitamin> tu mozna wklejac linki?
<Diabelko> Tak
<Admc> ta
<Diabelko> byleby nie miały 5 linijek
<ntat> ponoć opracowali taką technologię, żeby jakoś kopało prądem, czy coś takiego, jak się palcem dotknie w odpowiednie miejsce
<m477> winter: o/
<ntat> Takie rozwiązanie dla niewidomych
<Admc> o>o
<Diabelko> ntat: to się nazywa zwarcie :P
<winter> m477: zboczeńcu
<Admc> O.o
<Multivitamin> http://blog.mobilesplease.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/lgu990jpg.jpg
<Admc> LOOOL
<Admc> ale szajs
<winter> m477: porno oglądałeś zamiast gaworzyć
<Diabelko> cegłofon
<ntat> Diabelko, nie o to chodzi, tylko o efekt chropowatości powierzchni
<Multivitamin> na tym czymś tez sie pisac nie da. tak jak na iphonie czy ipodzie ;f
<Diabelko> ładny jest, ale pewnie nieporęczny
<m477> winter: poszedlem spac niegodna ;o
<Wilczek> Admc: marzenia ściętej głowy :P
<winter> m477: :-D
<winter> m477: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaCPB8tF1EU
<Multivitamin> po prostu nie lubię touchscreenów. kropka. ;P
<winter> m477: zapamiętaj
<Diabelko> Wilczek: masz opóźnienie jak kopnięta w dupę żyrafa
<Admc> Multivitamin, bo używałaś gówno a nie touchscreena
<Multivitamin> z iphonem na czele? ;>
<ntat> nie kłócić się
<Admc> Multivitamin, spróbuj poużywać telefonu takiej klasy a potem się wypowiadaj: http://cdn.g-point.biz/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/Samsung-Galaxy-S-I9000-logo.jpg
<Multivitamin> kto się kłóci? :>
<Diabelko> rofl, iphone i ipod gówno a nie touchscreen? :D
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/63zbblr> (at cdn.g-point.biz)
<Diabelko> Admc: wszystko byłoby fajnie, gdyby to nie był samsung
<ntat> z touchscreenami i zwykłymi przyciskami będzie jak z LCD i CRT
<Diabelko> jeśli samsung to telewizor albo monitor
<ntat> Więc i tak nie ma co się wzbraniać:)
<Diabelko> ntat: ja czekam na tą technologię mat ultradźwiękowych
<Admc> Diabelko, czemu? Jak zrobisz konwersję z rfs do ext4 to chodzi dość szybko
<Multivitamin> oooo! własnie, bo wy ubuntowcy jesteście :D
<m477> winter: slabe
<Admc> nie
<Admc> tu nikt nie ma ubuntu
<shpaq> Admc: rfs?
<winter> m477: sam jesteś słaby
 * shpaq na na eeepc
<Admc> shpaq, taki gówniany system plików
<Admc> samsunga
<winter> m477: nie znasz się
<Diabelko> ntat: nie wiem cyz kojarzysz, ale prowadzą taki eksperyment mat, które generują swój kształt na podstawie ultradźwięków dla niewidomych ;P
<winter> m477: wiem, że wolisz analne słoiki na 4chanie
<Diabelko> one są z jakiegoś silikonopiasku czy czegoś takiego
<m477> winter: winiary
<winter> LoL
<m477> y
<winter> because
<ntat> Diabelko, nie słyszałem o tym;)
<ntat> Diabelko, a co to znaczy "ultradźwięków dla niewidomych", czyżby niewidomi słyszeli ultradźwięki?:)
<Multivitamin> dobra, tkie pytanie mam, bo w win naciskajac np. lewy al+225 na numerycznej, pojawiała mi sie beta, czy tam znak podwójnego s niemiecki. tyle, ze na ubuntu to nie dziala.
<Multivitamin> da sie to gdzieś jakoś ustawić?
<Diabelko> które generują swój kształt na podstawie ultradźwięków || dla niewidomych :P
<Diabelko> powinien być przecinek tam gdzie ||
<ntat> aa
<ntat> ;)
<Diabelko> eksperyment mat dla niewidomych
<Diabelko> ntat: ale te ruskie klawiatury LCD gdyby się nei jarały i były wykonane porządnie też zgromadziłyby od cholery fanów i userów
<ntat> ale wracając do meritum, to N9 całkiem fajnie się prezentuje...:P
<Diabelko> Jak smarkfołn to HTC, jak monitor to samsung, jak dysk to seagate i tyle w temacie :P
<ntat> Jakimi domowymi sposobami najlepiej zdrapać naklejkę z nr rejestracyjnym z szyby auta? - pytanie z innej beczki:)
<Admc> Multivitamin, bo na linuxie robi się to inaczej
<Multivitamin> ahm.
<Diabelko> ntat: one są niezrywalne specjalnie
<bastetmilo> ntat: jest taki środek do odklejania naklejek :) świetnie sprawdza sie tez z licencjami windowsa ;)
<Diabelko> ale ja bym spróbował olejem
<Diabelko> co drugi klej schodzi od oleju
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: licentki windowsa schodzą tak jak znaczki - trochę pary i już
<Admc> Multivitamin, należy nacisnąć Ctrl+Shift+u, wprowadzić kod szesnastkowy znaku, nacisnąć Enter.
<Admc> ale to nie działa wszędzie, tylko w aplikacjach GTK
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: będziesz trzymał laptopa nad parą?
<Diabelko> a nie?
<Multivitamin> dobra, idę poszukać dlugiego wyjaśnienia ;P
<Admc> LOL
<Diabelko> lepiej para z wody destylowanej niż jakieś ścierwo o nieznanym składzie ;)
<Admc> Dlaczego kobiety są takie ciężko kapujące?
<winter> :-(
<Diabelko> Kobiety nie są ciężko kapujące (a przynajmniej nie wszystkie), tylko zwyczajnie się nie znają
<Diabelko> jakby cię zapytała jaki to jest kolor kwitnącej wiśni wieczorem to byś też chuja wiedział
<ntat> eh, tylko to co zostało mi na szybkie, to jakieś 40% tej naklejki i w sumie nawet nie ma za co złapać
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: bo troche spreju o nieznanym składzie strasznie zaszkodzi laptopowi...
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: owszem, może zaszkodzić :)
<Multivitamin> ee, wiśnie są czerwone. ._.
<winter> wiśnia to drzewo
<Diabelko> Admc: jednak ona jest ciężko kapująca :D
<ntat> żyletką próbowałem, to całkiem nieźle szło ale naklejka jest w rogu szyby i dalej nie dojdę żyletką, muszę coś innego wykombinować
<Multivitamin> lub owoc.
<Admc> :D
<winter> a kwiat nie jest czerwony
<winter> tylko coś w stylu różowego
<Diabelko> ntat: olejem, najprościej
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: przetestowane. Nie szkodzi. Nie szkodzi też jak sie na reke pisiknie.
<ntat> Bo jeszcze złapią i jakiś mandat dostanę a nie mam przewidzianego budżetu na te cele w tym roku;)
<ntat> ;P
<Multivitamin> a, kwiat
<Multivitamin> wybaczcie, nie doczytałam ;P
<Admc> Shit, właśnie instaluje mi sie firefox 5.0
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: lol, to nie chodzi o psikanie na rękę ani na plastik
<Diabelko> Multivitamin: a widziałaś kwitnące owoce?
 * Diabelko jeszcze nigdy
<winter> jest odrobin ę szybszy i pozmieniali przyciski
<Admc> a mam coś zdupione w profilu i na firerfoxie 5.0 wywala mi błąd prasowania xml
<Diabelko> Admc: jest trochę szybszy od 4.0 i ma więcej niekompatybilnych dodatków
<Diabelko> a tak to to samo
<Admc> w niektórych oknach
<ntat> o oleju jeszcze nie słyszałem
<Admc> Diabelko, wiem bo próbowałem
<Diabelko> Admc: wypierdziel dane firefoksa z folderów
<Admc> Diabelko, i strać wszystkie dodatki historię i ustawienia
<Admc> siedzę na tym samym profilu od firefoxa 3.5
<Diabelko> Admc: use chromium i zaimportuj sobie dane
<Multivitamin> toż piszę, że nie doczytałam ;)
<Diabelko> ntat: oleju od lat się używa do usuwania klejów i silikonu
<winter> mówimy jak joanna krupa czy coś :F
<Admc> Diabelko, chromium? nie rozśmieszaj mnie
<winter> dż
<Diabelko> dlatego np. klawiatur silikonowych (tych cichutkich) nie można upierdzielić tłuszczem
<ntat> no to sprawdzę
<Admc> tam dalej nie można ustawić hasła głównego
<Diabelko> to, że programista zakłada, że user nie jest idiotą i nie używa tego samego hasła wszędzie to raczej dobra kwestia :p
<Admc> Diabelko, ty nie wiesz o co mi chodzi
<Admc> chodzi o to że nie można zabezpieczyć dostępu do bazy zapamiętanych haseł
<Admc> ja akurat nie używam tego, ale wiele osób które znam pozwalają zapamiętać hasła przeglądarce
<Diabelko> no to prawda, hasła do tej bazy nie ma
<Admc> no właśnie
<Diabelko> a w ogóle, te hasła zapisane w przeglądarce to w firefoksie można teraz zobaczyć?
<Admc> a w każdej przeglądarce jest
<Admc> można
<Diabelko> hm, kiedyś nie można było
<Admc> ale można też zabezpieczyć hasłem głównym
<Diabelko> bo w chrome/chromium jest pierdzielnięty guzik "pokaż" i pokazuje plaintext :P
<Admc> a w chrome nie
<winter> pasujecie do siebie
<winter> :*
<ohir> Admc: no i bardzo dobrze. Multum webfujek wymaga loginu i hasła. Masz do wyboru albo klepać wszędzie to samo durne albo użyć dd if=/dev/random count=1 | base64 i wrzucić w przeglądarkę
<Wilczek> Winter: ...
<ohir> Admc: no i jeszcze do pliczku tekstowego na zaś (z urlem)
<ohir> Admc: w palcach się trzyma hasło do pieniędzy i ew reputacji. Do forum hodowców krewetek może trzymać przeglądarka.
<Wilczek> Hasła do banku nie zapamięta, bo FF w przypadku HTTPS nie oferuje zapamiętywania haseł.
<Admc> Fuck yea!
<Admc> Udało mi się naprawić błąd z prasowaniem xml
<Admc> wszystko przez to że miałem wyłączone sprawdzanie kompatybilności
<winter> :-(
<winter> m477:
<winter> m477:
<winter> m477:
<winter> m477:
<Wilczek> A przypadkiem to się nie nazywa "parsowanie"?
<Admc> nie wiem
<Admc> wiesz jak działa ludzki mózg kiedy czytasz
<winter> nikt nie wie
<Wilczek> Wiem
<Admc> sprawdza pierwszą, ostatnią literę i liczbę liter w wyrazie
<winter> lol
<Admc> to umożliwia szybkie czytanie
<winter> brednie
<Wilczek> Żadne brednie
<Wilczek> W środku możesz mieszać litery.
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQjye9X0cPg&feature=related
<Multivitamin> oo!
<Multivitamin> czy winamp pójdzie przez wine?
<Admc> winter, http://www.justilien.com/uncategorized/spelling.htm
<Admc> Multivitamin, LOL a po co ci ten zamulacz?
<Admc> przecież jest pełno odtwarzaczy
<winter> Multivitamin: sprawdź
<Admc> które biją go na głowę
<winter> foobar królem
<Multivitamin> Admc: polecisz coś?
<revisited> Multivitamin:  wyprobuj deadbeef
<Multivitamin> O właśnie, foobar. o tym mi znajomy mówił.
<winter> Multivitamin: foobar/exaile/amarok
<Admc> Multivitamin, jak chcesz intefejs winampa to audacious
<Admc> sam używam music on console
<winter> Multivitamin: zresztą i tak nie potrafisz z niego korzystać
<Multivitamin> mam, tyle, że np. mialam banshee, wlaczylam komputer i nie chce odtwarzac. sciagnelam audiacious, dzialalo, wlaczam dzis kompa i to tez nie dziala.
<Multivitamin> _-_
<winter> Multivitamin: ubuntu?>
<Multivitamin> uhuh
<bigfun> o/
<winter> get used to it
<Wilczek> :O
<Multivitamin> nie sadze. ;f
<winter> to się męcz
<Multivitamin> taki mam zamiar ;f
<bigfun> http://infonokia.pl/newsy/nokia-n9-bedzie-obslugiwac-aplikacje-z-google-android/ obowiazkowo chce ten telefon
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6yl4e3g> (at infonokia.pl)
<winter> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Multivitamin> o, mam.
<Dreadlish> yay
<Dreadlish> router działa
<Admc> LOL
<soee> uzywal ktos z was USC do kupna jakiejs aplikacji ?
<ntat> Urząd Stanu Cywilnego?;)
<PoKrAk> ta aplikacja żona
<ntat> no co, z tym mi się tylko ten skrót kojarzy
<ntat> :)
<PoKrAk> :)
<PoKrAk> przeciez nic nie mowie
<bialy663> chyba miał na myślu łubudubuntu softłer center
<ntat> aa
<ntat> :D
<Admc> Ma ktoś tutaj telefon w playu i używa internetu w telefonie?
<qermit> można powiedzieć że ja
<qermit> z tym że używam neta w kamerze internetowej
<Wilczek> Muszę przyznać, że jak winter się kłócił, to przynajmniej coś się działo ;P
<Admc> jak to jest z tym dostępem przez roaming plusa?
<Wilczek> ja :)
<Wilczek> Normalnie
<Admc> ta, a zjadło ci 15 zł za internet
<Admc> patrzyłem na ich mapę zasięgu i cieniutko
<Admc> praktycznie tylko w miastach mają nadajniki swoje
<Admc> poza miastami przez roaming leci
<Wilczek> Są pakiety "Play Online" (tanie), które działają tylko na nadajnikach Play'a oraz pakiety "Internet w telefonie" (drogie), które działają wszędzie. No i Internet bez pakietów.
<Wilczek> Jak zjadło?
<Diabelko> Admc: jak masz wykupiony pakiet tylko na ich nadajniki, to możesz zablokować roaming transferowy
 * Diabelko tak zrobił
<Admc> Diabelko, tak ale wtedy działa tylko w miastach
<Admc> a co jak będę gdzieś na zadupiu i będę chciał sobie coś zobaczyć na internecie
<Wilczek> Ja nie, bo jak chcę skorzystać z Internetu (tak jak teraz) to muszę odblokować
<jacekowski> tak na prawde blueconnect z ery wychodzi najtaniej
<jacekowski> przynajmniej jak ostatnio bylem w kraju
<Wilczek> ...
<Wilczek> My o chlebie, on o niebie
<Wilczek> em: co tak niestabilnie :) ?
<Wilczek> ...
<Diabelko> en0x: jesteś zuym człowikiem
<Wilczek> O.O
<Wilczek> Co ci się przyśniło?
<Diabelko> piękny sen
<Diabelko> śnił mi się rodzinny dom, w kuchni i pachnący na nim chleb
<Diabelko> w kuchni stół *
<Wilczek> XD
<Wilczek> Jedno słowo, a zmienia sens całego zdania
<Wilczek> Ale co ma do tego en0x?
<en0x> jajco
<Wilczek> -.-
<Wilczek> Naszła mnie ochota na chleb z jajkiem.
 * bastetmilo ma ochotę na to http://mojewypieki.blox.pl/2011/06/Czekoladowa-tarta-Truskawkowy-las.html
<m477> winter: szto sie syneczku urodzilo?
<karmel> powitac
<karmel> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<lisu> re
<ntat> Co to za oznaczenia procka: Family 6 Model 13 Stepping 8
<ntat> ?
<ntat> Tzn. chodzi mi o to, co to są za informacje?
<harcesz> a google nie wiedział?
<harcesz> nie pytam złośliwie tylko z ciekawości
<ntat> nie, bo chyba nikt o to nie pytał:)
<Diabelko> ntat: rodzina procesorów to podejrzewam, że będzie "seria" czyli coś typu Core 2, Pentium, Core Duo etc
<ntat> albo to takie oczywiste albo...
<Diabelko> model to pewnie model z tej serii, a stepping to może numer taśmy?
<ntat> a ten stepping?
<Diabelko> może numer taśmy produkcyjnej? :P
<ntat> ;]
<Diabelko> albo fabryki
<Diabelko> chgw
<ntat> Mam takie coś: GenuineIntel
<ntat> Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor 1.60GHz [Family 6 Model 13 Stepping 8]
<Dreadlish> celeron m
<ntat> a w netbook`u: GenuineIntel
<ntat> Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N450 @ 1.66GHz [Family 6 Model 28 Stepping 10]
<Dreadlish> aka p3 inaczej napisany
<Diabelko> A znasz jego model konkretny?
<Dreadlish> ntat: żółw za procka
<ntat> :p
<ntat> Start ale jary
<Dreadlish> chodzi mi o atoma
<Diabelko> atomy to też ponoć pentiumy 3
<Diabelko> więc jak na razie się zgadza :P
<Dreadlish> p3 z em64t
<Dreadlish> i ssse3
<ntat> Hm, tyle że wychodzi że ten Atom 1,66 z HT jest wolniejszy niż Celeron M 1,6 bez HT
<Dreadlish> normalka
<Diabelko> bo to HT w atomach właśnie takie jest :P
<ntat> Na Celeronie liczy zadanko w BOINC 6h a na Atromie chce je liczyć 8h
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: a ty pewno same xeony masz ;d
<Dreadlish> ja tam nie wiem
<Dreadlish> nie uzywam atoma do liczenia niczego
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: nie, quadziki, i5 i i7
<Dreadlish> hy
<Dreadlish> u mnie same pdc
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Dreadlish> i phenom dwójeczka
<Dreadlish> x4 ;d
<ntat> więc, może coś z tego stepping można by odczytać;)
<Diabelko> szczerze wątpię
<Diabelko> ja raczej obstawiam, że to oznaczenia pomocnicze
<Diabelko> dla producenta :P
<Diabelko> ntat: najprościej byłoby poszukać ludzi z takimi samymi procesorami i zobaczyć jakie mają stepping dla swoich modeli
<Diabelko> i najlepiej w różnych krajach żeby byli :P
<ntat> stepping==intensyfikacja - przynajmniej tak google mówi:P
<ntat> Diabelko, no i przy okazji nauczę się mówić wieloma językami;)
<Diabelko> e tam, inglisz biatch
<ntat> Dobra pogoda jest dzisiaj, bo temp dysku 39°C:P
<ntat> wczoraj miałem 40°C;)
<karmel> u mnie chlodniej
<karmel> inna rzecz, ze na ubuntu bardziej sie wszystko grzalo
<ntat> ale proc trzyma formę - 62°C (w cieniu:P) na 100% zużycia
<ntat> :D
<ntat> tzn. raczej wiatrak jest w dobrej kondycji
<Diabelko> Q9300 z fabrycznym ma tyle przy pracy 10% na rdzeń
<ntat> Diabelko, no widzisz, Celeron lepszy:P
<Diabelko> przy czym ma jakieś dziwne czujki, bo procesor jest zawsze cieplejszy ze 2-3 stopnie od rdzeni
<karmel> mi 68 ubuntu trzymalo, na windzie w granicach 55 siedzi
<Diabelko> bo ubuntu jest do kitu
<Diabelko> bo to ubuntu
<karmel> a i owszem
<ntat> Diabelko, e tam do kitu, po prostu system pracuje optymalnie w odpowiedniej temperaturze, więc Ubu musi trochę dołożyć do pieca:D
<ntat> Podobnie jak w F1, trzeba rozgrzać opony, żeby miały dobrą przyczepność;]
<Diabelko> no, a wiesz, że temperatura najlepsza jest koło 0 stopni C? :D
<ntat> Diabelko, 0K
<ntat> :]
<ntat> ale wtedy ponoć wszystko staje
<ntat> :)
<Diabelko> no właśnie najnowsze badania wykazały, że nie do końca
<karmel> Diabelko: nie staje na mrozie? :>
<ntat> :D
<Diabelko> ntat: jest kilka substancji, które o dziwo poruszają się, ale tak wolno, że aż żal ;P
<ntat> No w okolicach zera K na pewno
<ntat> ale w samym zerze nie mogli tego sprawdzić
<Diabelko> 0K to jest zero bezwzględne :P
<ntat> bo nie da rady osiągnąć takiej temperatury
<ntat> tak 0K to zero bezwzględne
<ntat> Dobra, 8 i pół godziny maltretowałem netbooka Memtest`em i 0 błędów, więc chyba pamięć jest ok
<ntat> :)
<karmel> widac ntat ze murphiego nie znasz :P
<ntat> a o jakie prawo dokładnie Ci chodzi?:)
<ntat> ;]
<Diabelko> ntat: ale z tego co mi wiadomo, to ją można osiągnąć w jakiś sposób, tylko chodzi o fakt, iż nie można jej wyliczać normalną metodą i traktować jako normalnej temperatury
<ntat> zw
<foreste> czesc
<Wilczek> Hej :)
<foreste> lol jak mowilem
<foreste> ea zostala zatakowana :<
<foreste> http://niebezpiecznik.pl/post/wlamanie-do-electronic-arts/
<foreste> siux
<foreste> tam mam konto ;]
<zielkq> Cześć wszystkim ;-) Taki problem: podłączam telefon do komputera przez kabel usb, wybieram w telefonie tryb 'transfer danych' i linux wywala błąd, że nie można otworzyć katalogu BC3D-C910, błąd wejścia/wyjścia - spotkał się ktoś z czymś takim i wie może, jak to rozwiązać? Dodam, iż przy wcześniejszej wersji systemu wszystko działało...
<Ciaho> nie dodałeś co to za telefon
<Multivitamin> brzmi jak nokia ;>
<Multivitamin> ale w sumie z innych nie korzystalam ;f
<Wizard> z symbianem
<Wizard> cześć ludzie
<Wizard> słuchajcie, bo już nie mam pojęcia co czynić a nic nei znalazłem
<Multivitamin> Cześć czarodzieju.
<Wizard> razem z unity doinstalowuje się jakiś temat (albo i nie temat, tylko engine jakiś), który robi z pasków przewijania jakieś okropne rzeczy
<Wizard> (taki wąski paseczek, a jak się najedzie, to suwak pokazuje dopiero)
<Wizard> co muszę odinstalować, żeby się tego pozbyć?
<Wizard> liboverlay-scrollbar
<Wizard> uff
<bigfun> jaki właściwie był zamysł tego nowego scrollbara? ja mam wrażenie, że tylko utrudnianie życia ;f
<beesel_> re ...
<beesel_> jak to dobrze byc w domku
<lisu> o/
<czesmir> \o
<bialy663> \o/
<fi9o> Ktos chce zaproszenie na bash.org.pl?;)
<beesel_> fi9o: jakie zaproszenie ?
<bialy663> i po co?
<beesel_> i na co
<en0x> do oczekujacych pewnie
<dwe11er> żeby być fajnym
<dwe11er> i kraść fortunki kanałów
<en0x> hehe
<en0x> fortunki juz nie sa trendi
<en0x> [;
<dwe11er> fortunki są zawsze trendi
<en0x> nie klam!
<beesel_> dwe11er: ty tam sie znasz n tym :P
<dwe11er> pewnie, całe moje życie jest jedną wielką fortunką ;<
<Diabelko> fi9o: oni te zaproszenia dają jakoś raz na kwartał, nie?
<fi9o> Diabelko: Nie wiem, zalogowalem sie, patrze i mam ;)
<Diabelko> No ja też się zalogowałem i też mam
<fi9o> beesel_: takie co Ci daje mozliwosc posiadania konta, oceniania, komentowania, przegladania oczekujacych, etc.
<beesel_> fi9o: ja dziekuje
<Wilczek> Za co?
<en0x> za kunto!
<beesel_> http://pl.cam4.com/pepperjam :D
<beesel_> wszyscy fapuja :d
<Wilczek> Ja nie, bo jestem na komórce :P
<beesel_> czy na freenode maja spoffa na adresy ?
<Caemyr> nie
<beesel_> Caemyr: to mam pytanko czemu ~Caemyr@reactos/tester/Caemyr zamiast normalnej domeny ?
<Nerihsa> bo to jego host D:
<Wizard> weź ty se poczytaj about freenode a nie głupie pytania zadajesz
<Wizard> dobry wieczór, btw
<Caemyr> beesel_: to jest spoof
<Wilczek> Wizard: hej :)
<Wizard> cześć Wilczek
<bastetmilo> Wizard hej
<Wizard> cześć bastetmilo
<beesel_> Wizard: nie ma glupich pytan sa tylko glupie odpowiedzi :d
<Wizard> w takim razie moje odpowiedzi zawsze są głupie
<Wizard> w ogóle, gnome3 wielkie ++
<beesel_> nuda jak UJ ze az chce star warsy ogladac
<Wizard> ja oglądam mecz
<Wizard> i podrasowuję pracę inżynierską
<beesel_> tylko sciaganie mnie dobija ... 5 min musze czekac az mi sie 1,4gb sciagnie ..
<Wilczek> O.o
<Nerihsa> woo prawie jak dyskietka
<Nerihsa> tylko ze gb
<Wizard> no, pewnie mieszka od 3 dni w akademiku i się podnieca światłem albo gigabitem w sieci lokalnej ;D
<beesel_> Wizard: nie moja siec nalezy do 3s.pl
<beesel_> a w domu mam 20/20 mbit
<Wizard> mhm
<beesel_> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1356445946.png test sprzed 10 sek :P
<en0x> pff wiecej to ja kurwa na komorce wyciagam
<en0x> ;d
<beesel_> en0x: dawaj zobaczymy
<archie_gjm> Bry
<en0x> zaczekaj
<beesel_> czekam
<Admc> LOL, co za kraj
<Admc> mam 2 Mb/s i pisze faster than 77% of PL
<Wilczek> ?
<beesel_> Admc: ha ha
<beesel_> Admc: ha ha?
<beesel_> a ile placisz ?
<archie_gjm> kraj czwartego świata
<Wilczek> ;P
<Admc> już tylko zerknę do umowy
<archie_gjm> beesel_: ile rodzice płacą*
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> ja płacę sam
 * archie_gjm też
<Wizard> nawet umowa jest na mnie
<en0x> beesel_: http://speedtest.net/android/62783040.png
 * en0x hides
<beesel_> archie_gjm: ja place sam mieszkam sam
<archie_gjm> beesel_: mówię o Admc ;>
<Wizard> en0x: lol
<en0x> Wizard: co twoja komorka wiecej wyciaga? :)
<Admc> archie_gjm, widzisz ja mogę się opierdalać cały dzień a ty w robocie siedzisz :P
<archie_gjm> Wizard: u mnie akurat umowa jest na ojca, bo zawarta kiedy jeszcze nie pracowałem. ale teraz za siebię płacę
<archie_gjm> Admc: i to jest powód do dumy?
<Wizard> jak prawdziwy szwab
<Wizard> ;P
<beesel_> en0x: 7/1 u mnie 20/30 :D
<Admc> nie, po prostu piszę że to swoje plusy
<en0x> [;
<en0x> beesel_: no blisko bylem heheeh
<beesel_> blisko :d
<Admc> jest 47,96 brutto, w sumie jak na ADSL to nie tak drogo
<beesel_> kto zgadnie ile place :D\
<Wizard> za tyle to ja mam jeszcze 30 programów w tv
<Wizard> a i tak narzekam, żę drogo
<archie_gjm> ech, co za kraj. ale w sumie nie ma co narzekać. nie podoba się to albo na lotnisko, albo na wybory
<Wizard> a tym speedtestem mi się nie chce sprawdzać, bo flasha nie mam
<archie_gjm> flesza ziąą
<en0x> na koma maja progi do speedtest.net
<Wilczek> http://mobilespeedtest.com
<Admc> Wizard, ściągnij aplikację speedtest jak nie masz flasha
<m477> winter: o/
<Admc> jaka pozycja w about:config odpowiada za kolor tego kółeczka w firefoxie?
<Admc> bo pomarańcz nie pasuje do mojego motywu
<beesel_> mozna szybciej wejsc na strone http://www.noc.gts.pl/ i wlaczyc pobieranie pliku najwiekszego
<Ciaho> Wilczek, coś mało dokładne
<Ciaho> Your speed:	544.218 Kbps
<Ciaho> walnął sie o jedyne 1,5Mbps
<archie_gjm> oj tam, oj tam ;>
<Wilczek> Wish I had an angel, for one moment of love, I wish had an your angel tonight ;P
<en0x> mi akurat do noc.gts leci jak z dupy
<en0x> 683K/s
<beesel_> mi 2.2MB/s
<beesel_> moze polecicie jakis fajny film
<Wilczek> 13 Dzielnica
<Dreadlish> tia
<en0x> lincz
<beesel_> grunt ze pornosow nie polecacie
<en0x> z pornosow to polecam X-Art
<en0x> ;]
<beesel_> ha ha ha
<Wilczek> níe znam na pamięć tytułów ;P
<archie_gjm> znasz scenariusz ;p
<beesel_> Wilczek: ja wiem ze konczysz na 3 minucie filmu :d
<en0x> [;
<en0x> na 3 minucie to sie juz ubiera
<en0x> ;D
<Wilczek> Tyle, że was raczej nie zainteresuje :)
<Wizard> lol
<archie_gjm> przynajmniej nie boi się prawdy ;p
<Wilczek> ^^
<Wizard> trzeba mieć dystans do siebie
<archie_gjm> 5cm :D
<Wizard> :D
<Wilczek> ...
<Wizard> Admc: co mnie macasz?
<beesel_> ha ha
<Admc> Patrzyłem jakiego masz klienta
<Wizard> irssi
<Wilczek> Admc, jak możesz?
<Admc> dla mnie używanie irssi na telefonie jest dość dziwne
<Wizard> ctcp, każdy może
<Wizard> na telefonie?
<Admc> wspominałeś że na telefonie jesteś
<Wizard> niee
<Admc> Wilczkowi chodziło o coś innego ;P
<archie_gjm> s2putty, albo inny klient ssh na telefon i jedziesz
<Wilczek> ;)
<Wizard> serwer s powerem na aiksie
<Wizard> ppc ftw ;D
<Admc> archie_gjm, ta, ale to jest niewygodne jak cholera
<archie_gjm> Admc: na małym wyświetlaczu? tak
<Admc> raz że telefony nie mają kompletnych klawiatur a dwa że więcej transferu żre
<archie_gjm> Admc: ale wiesz, możesz się pochwalić że irc'ujesz w autobusie w drodze do szkoły
<Wilczek> ...
<Admc> archie_gjm, ja wolę dedykowanego klienta na telefon
<beesel_> Admc: to zalezy jaki telefon no ale zaden Fek nie ma
<Wilczek> Ja używam jmIrc
<Admc> bo ma interfejs dostosowany do ekranu dotykowego a nie klawiatury
<archie_gjm> Admc: wolę przez szela, bo jak mi zerwie połączenie to raz, dwa i gotowe
<Admc> archie_gjm, nie masz autoreconnect?
<archie_gjm> Admc: teraz w ogóle nie używam irc na telefonie
<archie_gjm> znudziło mi się
<Admc> ja używam do komunikacji z pewną osobą bo wychodzi taniej niż sms :)
<archie_gjm> z dziewczyną irc'ujesz?
<Wilczek> :*
<Admc> archie_gjm, zdziwiłbyś się :P
<archie_gjm> Admc: szacun
<Wilczek> Nie interesuj się :)
<Wizard> ehh
<Wizard> a ja dzisiaj ścianę pomalowałem :>
<Wizard> że tak temat zmienię
<Admc> Wizard, gratuluję
<Wilczek> ;P
<Wizard> no ba
<archie_gjm> Admc: co ty za klienta używasz?
<Wizard> jest to ostatnia ściana, którą miałem do pomalowania
<Wizard> teraz już mogę się urządzać
<beesel_> Wizard: tez mysle by jutro zrobic poprawki w duzym pokoju
<Admc> archie_gjm, takiego co blokuje CTCP
<Wizard> zostały mu jeszcze szablony do odmalowania
<archie_gjm> Admc: i po co?
<beesel_> Wizard: sam mieskzasz ?
<Wizard> kupiłem szablon z nutkami, zamierzam sobie zrobić na ścianie uchwyty na gitary i obmalować nutkami wkoło ;P
<Wizard> beesel_: nie, z żoną
<beesel_> gratulacje
<archie_gjm> Admc: /ver thc_flow
<Admc> archie_gjm, a tak żeby nie można by było łatwo sprawdzić jaką mam architekturę i wersję jądra linux
<archie_gjm> tak ładniej
<Admc> archie_gjm, a tak żeby nie można by było łatwo sprawdzić jaką mam architekturę i wersję jądra linux
<archie_gjm> Admc: jaki anonimowy ;p
<Natasza> torrentow@krasnaja_plosciac ~ $ uname -a
<Natasza> Linux krasnaja_plosciac 2.6.39.1 #2 SMP Sun Jun 19 00:33:17 CEST 2011 i686 AMD Processor model unknown AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
<archie_gjm> Natasza: fajnie, tylko co z tego?
<Natasza> archie_gjm: to wiedz że muszę zaaktualizować kernela ;D
<archie_gjm> suuuper
<Wizard> co to znaczy plosciac?
<Dreadlish> nie wiem
<Dreadlish> tylko torrentow lubi ruskich
<Natasza> Wizard: plac :D
<Wizard> ja też lubię
<archie_gjm> -.-
<beesel_> torrenty to zlo
<Wizard> ах
<Wizard> twoja transliteracja mnie zmyliła ;)
<Wizard> teraz już czaję
<Wizard> fajna nazwa kompa
<Wilczek> Czerwony plac
<archie_gjm> w dechę
<Wizard> nu ba
<Wizard> только он забыл, что убунту в утф-8
<archie_gjm> nazwę tak syna
<beesel_> OMG nie pisz po ruskiemu
<Wizard> и возможно по русский компютер назвать
<Admc> rosjanie są spoko
<Wizard> heh, czemu nie? :D
<Admc> znam kilku :)
<Wilczek> Google?
 * Natasza Now Playing: Motörhead - Born To Lose
<Caemyr> LOL
<Caemyr> a ja jeszcze po 20 latach odczytuje cyrylice
<Caemyr> no niech bedzie 14
<Caemyr> to to byla indoktrynacja
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> ja się uczę z własnej woli
<Wizard> angielski jest passe
<archie_gjm> wiedz że coś się dzieje
<Wizard> mhm
<Wizard> a ty wiedz, że suchar
<beesel_> haha
<archie_gjm> wiem
<archie_gjm> dobry suchar nie jest zły
<beesel_> powiedz to panu z familiady :d\
<Wizard> co za dużo to nie zdrowo
<Wizard> lol
<Wilczek> iks de
<beesel_> ?
<archie_gjm> Wilczek: tylko nie to
<Natasza> lisu: o/
<lisu> siema
<Wilczek> archie: co?
<lisu> co psujecie?
<archie_gjm> Wilczek: iks de
<archie_gjm> fuj
<archie_gjm> lisu: palimy stos
<lisu> ke?
<archie_gjm> lisu: nie wiem
<lisu> stos? 8051?
<archie_gjm> ta
<archie_gjm> i przepełniamy stertę
<archie_gjm> ale to już było na bash'u
<lisu> ech nie ma to jak stary dobry asembler x)
<archie_gjm> oldskul ziąą
<lisu> my god, kiedy to było... to juz dobre ... ze 15 lat jak sie tym bawiłem
<lisu> kurde, ale ja stary jestem
<beesel_> tznile lat ?>
<lisu> o colombo zmarł
<beesel_> od palenia
<beesel_> podobno mial polskie popchodzrenie
<beesel_> pochodzenie
<lisu> kurde czlowiek neta wlaczy od rana a tu strach sie bać co wyczyta
<SeViq> :D
<SeViq> kto nie ma polskiego pochodzenia? :o
<lisu> putin, ale to też nie jest pewne
<beesel_> benedykt 16 ?
<beesel_> maly ss-man
<lisu> 15!   minus 1 z lansu za "ciule"
<beesel_> ha ha ha
<beesel_> ciule chyba ostatnio mowil
<archie_gjm> "Witam was ciule!"
<beesel_> ten od kubicy
<beesel_> co czytal list od niego
 * lisu słucha Al Green - Let's Stay Together
 * Natasza Now Playing: Motörhead - Rock 'N' Roll Music
 * beesel_ oglada daremy star wars 2 
<lisu> beesel_: star warsy mi sie znudziły na jakis czas, teraz czas na star treka
<archie_gjm> następne będą pokemony
<beesel_> lisu: startek jest lepszy
<beesel_> ale nie mam voyagera by sobie obejrzec komplet
 * lisu ma kolekcjonerską wersyję :D
<beesel_> lisu: gratuluje :d
<beesel_> udostepnij :d
<archie_gjm> beesel_: wtedy nie będzie kolekcjonerska ;p
<lisu> beesel_: buahahah, nie po to tyle kasy wysypałem na dvdki zeby teraz udostępniać
<archie_gjm> lisu++;
<Wizard> :]
<lisu> co jak co, ale nie mogę dorwać st trek original series, no kurde zapadło się pod ziemię
<Wizard> lisu: gdzie kupiłeś?
<lisu> na jebaju w originalnej wersji językowej
<Wilczek> Alle gro
<lisu> na allegro jest tego w ciul, ale nie tego poszukuje
<beesel_> lisu: tos-a ... remastera czy normalnego :D
<lisu> original
<beesel_> oryginal chyba :D
<beesel_> ale wersja remasterowana czy brzydka oryginalna :P
<lisu> brzydka, + edycja reżyserska
<lisu> http://iitv.info/star-trek--oryginalna-seria--the--original-series/
<lisu> sama esencja star treka, nie było co prawda tylu bajerów co w tng, ale to były początki
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> ja nie oglądałem spoka i reszty
<Wizard> tylko pojedyncze odcinki
<lisu> spok... kurde, to było w enterpise? nie mam tego niestety
<Wilczek> A ci co tak lubią cyrylice - #ubuntu-ru
<beesel_> enterprise potem sta trek enterprise to co innego :D
<lisu> g tam, to nie to, nie wiem, nie ważne
 * lisu słucha  Through The Fire And Flames - DragonForce
<Nerihsa> spock byl w tosie
<Nerihsa> a star trek enterprise to 100 lat przed tosem
<beesel_> w tng tez :D epizodycznie
<Nerihsa> mhm
<beesel_> w entku byla tpola :d
<lisu> tak tak, w tos był, st enterprise nei ogladałem, muszę zakupić te serie, kurde, później zripuję na hdd i od czasu do czasu zapodam random episode wieczorem
<lisu> ... tylko jak bedzie czas bo tego coraz mniej... a podobno wszechswiat sie rozszerza x)
<Nerihsa> kosztem czasu\
<lisu> Nerihsa: a h g w, miałem tylko 4 z relatywistyki ;p
<lisu> ... albo 3 nie pamiętam
<Nerihsa> czy kreskowka jest zgodna z kanonem?
<beesel_> tak jest
<lisu> czy pieskowi można robić kupę przy chodniku, a człowiekowi?
<beesel_> lisu: kreskowka to TAS
<lisu> beesel_: a po polsku?
<beesel_> the animation series
<beesel_> czy cos podobnego
<beesel_> z nazwy
<lisu> a, zapomniałem o tym, kreskowki to nie to co gra aktorów, byle cycek przez kompem może sobie zanimować
 * lisu słucha  Uhn Tiss Uhn Tiss Uhn Tiss - The Bloodhound Gang
<beesel_> ide sobie cos zrobic do jedzenia
 * lisu ma zupe...chmielową :D
<beesel_> lisu: na zdrowie
<lisu> beesel_: na zdarowie toważisz
<beesel_> nie pije %
<lisu> za tych co nie piją, nie chcą, bądź juz swoje wypili
<beesel_> na zdrowie
<lisu> beesel_: 2 piwa po ciężkim tygodniu to chyba nie grzech
<beesel_> moze wiesz lisu jak jest oryginalny tytul v jak vendata ?>
<lisu> e? nie kojarze
<beesel_> lisu: nie grzech moj ojciec dziennie 4 piwka pije :D
<lisu> beesel_: nie problem pić 4 piwka dziennie, tylko zarobić na nie
<beesel_> haha
<lisu> beesel_: poza tym jak rano mam jechać autem to wolę nie wypić piwa, niż później jeździć autobusem, bądź mieć wyrzuty sumienia... a że jutro sobota :D
<beesel_> ide sobie chwile po grac w CS 1.6 :P
<lisu> beesel_: smiga ci na linuchu?
<Wilczek> Znacie jakieś ciekawe kanały, tylko nie IT, na których toczy się jakaś żywa dyskusja?
<Dreadlish> nie?
<Dreadlish> zawsze mozesz pójść na kamilki
<Dreadlish> tam zawsze jakas lama jest
<Dreadlish> jak nie lama to kun
<Dreadlish> jak nie kun to kamil
<Wilczek> O.o
<archie_gjm> a nie ma Dreadlish'a bo ma bana
<archie_gjm> zresztą ja też ;p
<Dreadlish> ja nie mam
<Dreadlish> zdjalem sobie
<archie_gjm> a mnie to wisi
<archie_gjm> tylko raz wszedłem
<archie_gjm> i jak najszybciej wyszedłem
<bastetmilo> Wilczek - nie masz co robić, że szukasz żywej dyskusji?
<archie_gjm> bastetmilo: :)
<Admc> zacznijcie go wyzywać od pedałów to będzie żywa dyskusja ;P
<bastetmilo> Pedał.
<bastetmilo> archie_gjm :)
<Wilczek> bastetmilo: :P
<mati75> `g archie_gjm pedał
<Przekliniak> mati75: No matches found.
<mati75> czyli nie jest pedałem
<bastetmilo> on nie....
<mati75> `g Admc pedał
<mati75> Przekliniak: śpisz?
<Admc> bot coś laka złapał
<Admc> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Admc> działa
<mati75> albo za dużo wyników
<Wilczek> A ja?
<Admc> w sumie jestem ciekaw
<Admc> `g Admc pedał
<Przekliniak> Admc: Switching systems... - Who uses what and why?.... - Jemsite: <http://tinyurl.com/6d78vck>
<mati75> `g Wilczek pedał
<Przekliniak> mati75: YouTube - pies pedał: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEArCubrUAQ>
<mati75> lol
<Admc> O.o
<Wilczek> -.-
<bastetmilo> dobre...
<archie_gjm> o.O
<Admc> lol, filmik kręcony skrzynką na listy
<Wilczek> Przekliniak coś słabo szuka, niech historię irca przeszuka
<mati75> `g Wilczek pedał irc
<Przekliniak> mati75: 2003 October: <http://betsydevine.com/blog/2003/10/page/3/>
<Wilczek> Za wcześnie
<bastetmilo> Wilczek - ale wtedy nie padło chyba słowo pedał
<bastetmilo> gej
<bastetmilo> homoniewiadomo
<Wilczek> Zeszły tydzień :)
<Wilczek> nie padło
<Admc> O.o
<Admc> patrzcie na to
<Admc> `g Wilczek gej irc
<beesel_> http://static3.blip.pl/user_generated/update_pictures/2017869.jpg :D
<Przekliniak> Admc: 瓊楠屬- 维基百科，自由的百科全书: <http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E7%93%8A%E6%A5%A0%E5%B1%AC>
<Wilczek> O.o
<lisu> hehehehee
<bastetmilo> na kwejku było
<lisu> niezłe ciałko
<Wilczek> Czemu ten bot skraca tylko niektóre linki?
<Stirlitz> a po co ma skracać krótkie?
<archie_gjm> żeby były krótsze ;p
<Wilczek> I żeby można było je zapamiętać
<Stirlitz> ale jakby były bardzo krótkie to by mógł skracać na dłuższe ;)
<Admc> Jak będziesz ciągle skracał link to on w końcu zniknie!
<Admc> trzeba z tym uważac
<lisu> o i leje, u kogo pada łapa w górę: o/
<Wilczek> <Cisza>
<archie_gjm> u mnie nie, wcześniej padało
<beesel_> lisu: nie wiem boje sie wyjrzec z okno
<bastetmilo> u mnie padało rano.
<Wilczek> Xd
<lisu> u mnie rano w poludnia i wieczor (teraz)
<beesel_> hmm ciekawe http://niebezpiecznik.pl/post/sprawdz-numer-swojej-karty-kredytowej/?im2
<Wilczek> Admc
<Admc> ?
<Wilczek> Nic, to przez jmIrc'a ;)
<Enlik> 1st
<Wilczek> ?
<Admc> Wilczek, zobacz na zegarek
<archie_gjm> nie to nie, 2nd
<Wilczek> Ja w takim razię byłem drugi, ty czwarty :P
<Misiur> Mości panowie - dnia dzisiejszego z mego dysku pozbyłem się wszelkich windowsowych pozostałości i w międzyczasie testując slackware, osiadłem ostatecznie na ubuntu. Spodziewajcie się setek noob'skich pytań :D
<m477> winter: o/
<harcesz> winter is coming?
<m477> what
<m477> tak
<beesel_> zief
<m477> winter: nie spij bo cie okradna :-(
<beesel_> m477: on juz spi goły
<m477> i naje***
<beesel_> dodaj jeszcze ze w rowie
<winter> m477: jestem na chwilę i  idę spać
<m477> winter: martwie sie
<m477> o tej poze, Ty spac O_o
<beesel_> m477: a co ma fapowac ? ['
<beesel_> [;
<m477> yy
#ubuntu-pl 2011-06-25
<Misiur> Jak sprawdzić wersję programu którego chce zainstalować z repo apt-getem?
<beesel_> zreszta ja tez ide spac ... ale przed snem ...
 * beesel_ oglada glow dupy na http://pl.cam4.com
<Iperyt> Witam serdecznie
<Iperyt> Żyju ktoś?
<Iperyt> meh chyba same zombie
<Misiur> brainssss
<Iperyt> :]
<Iperyt> Pytanie, odpalal ktos kiedys osobna aplikacje na nowym xserver sessioN? probuje odpalic grę ale udaje mi się tylko jako root, a jako zwykly user nie, ma ktos jakis pomysl?
<Ciaho> zadajecie pytanie jak wszyscy śpią
<Iperyt> robie startx /sciezka/do/gry/ -- :1
<Iperyt> i moge jedynie jako root
<Iperyt> A co mi tam, najwyzej pisze sam do siebie, juz jestem zdesperowany, musze to dzis zrobic bo nie zasne
<Iperyt> hehe
<Iperyt> za duzo czasu straciłem na szukanie po necie DLACZEGO tak jest
<Iperyt> :)
<Ciaho> i znalazłeś?
<Iperyt> Jak bym znalazł, to pewnie bym o tym nie pisał :
<Ciaho> a to x'y można startować z czegoś innego niż root?
<Iperyt> no raczej - prosty przykałd , logujesz sie na usera - wydajesz startx i Ci startuje, co nie ? :)
<Ciaho> ee
<Iperyt> ale juz problem ma z druga sesja
<Ciaho> zawsze x'y mi startują wcześniej
<Ciaho> zanim sie zaloguje
<Ciaho> tylko kilka razy startx używałem
<Ciaho> to nie pamiętam
<Ciaho> własciwie to po co w osobnym xsie to odpalasz?
<Iperyt> bo korzystam z gnome 3 z shellem i leci na wydajnosci ta gra
<Iperyt> a jak odpalam na nowym iksie to jest miód, jak bym korzystal z samego menadzera okien fluxbox :D
<Ciaho> gnome 3 fuj
<Iperyt> Mi się spodobało :)
<Iperyt> zawsze lubialem gnome , ale jak tak nic nie zmieniali przez te 10 lat
<Iperyt> to juz mozna bylo sie porz...
<Iperyt> a KDE4 nie przypadło mi do gustu, jak sie przekonalem do KDE chyba 3.4 to juz wrzucali jako standard 4
<Iperyt> ...
<Ciaho> a ty chcesz ta gre na prawach usera odpalić co
<Ciaho> to może odpal x'y z roota a potem gre z usera
<Iperyt> nie nie, to ma byc tak jestem jak teraz na moim ulubionym srodowsiku i robie tylko startx /sciecha/gra -- :1
<Iperyt> i odrzu mi sie wlacza gierka
<Ciaho> startx "su -c '/sciezka/do/gry/' user" -- :1
<Ciaho> coś takiego nie zadziałało by?
<Ciaho> dobra trzeba iść spać
<dudi> Pytanie -  co zrobić jak menadżer aktualizacji twierdzi że libpurple-bin libpurple0 libvlc5 libvlccore4 vlc vlc-data vlc-nox vlc-plugin-notify vlc-plugin-pulse jest "niezaufanym źródłem" ?
<dwe11er> forsuj!
<dwe11er> --force pewnie jakieś dodać trzeba jak z konsoli ciskasz
<Misiur> polecam ppa:ferramroberto/pidgin
<Misiur> pidgin 2.9 przed chwilą stamtąð
<dudi> no ale to leci przez menadżera jak dodać --force?
<dwe11er> poszedł sobie
<dwe11er> ciekawe czemu ludzie boją się konsoli
<dwe11er> prędzej czy później i tak się o nią otrą
<dwe11er> tymbardziej w ubuntu ;s
<Misiur> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_q6chUtSef4&feature=related miłego dnia ide do pracy
<Misiur> linux bez konsoli to jak windows bez wirusów
 * dwe11er ma windowsa bez wirusów :<<
<Misiur> Jakoś rok miałem win 7 i też uszło bez
<Misiur> może pare malware i spyware, ale tylko ułamki sekund
<dwe11er> wiesz, ale ja na windowsie tylko gram i projekty robie :>
<Misiur> dzis sformatowałem system, zainstalowałem slackware, ale po 15 ręcznej isntalacji zależności skapitulowałem
<Misiur> i na ubuntu siedze
<Misiur> póki co zadowolony
<Misiur> Teraz wine i photoshop
<dwe11er> ubuntu drażni reinstalacją co pół roku
<m477> kurwa jebana mac
<m477> pierdolony server nie  chcce mnie zalogowac
<m477> winter: wstajemy o/
<dwe11er> winter sobie chrapie grzecznie
<m477> najebany
<m477> ja szpak
<dwe11er> najebany jak szpak to ja jestem
<m477> :)
<m477> dlaczego
<dwe11er> bo tak
<m477> oszty
<dwe11er> me /np. Enigma - Gravity of Love
<dwe11er> :<
 * dwe11er np. Enigma - Gravity of Love
<m477> plistendap
<beesel_> bry
<lisu> o/
<Natasza> |B|enedyktXVI: Ave Satan!
<|B|enedyktXVI> ave!
<Natasza> Kumpel chciał pożyczyć czarnego kota ale mu nie dałem i tak by nie wrócił. :/ Bo to Satanista.
<Natasza> eh, czarne msze
<cna_> bry
<mrlukasz> witam
<mrlukasz> pytanko mam dodtyczce flasha w ubuntu 11.04
<mrlukasz> dlaczego jak mi leci filmik na youtube to mam jakies białe kwadraciki
<Przem> mam PC-BSD na virtualbox na ich stronie pierwszy punkt "To nie jest Linux" co w nim innego? katalogi, terminal, programy, i wyglad iak linux
<beesel_> bsd to bsd :P
<beesel_> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/BSD
<Dreadlish> o/
<firemark> lubi ktoś notcha i ma konto na twiterze?
<Admc> Da się jakoś podrasować interfejs w Midori?
<Admc> bo na razie wygląda to jak skrzyżowanie firefoxa 2 i internet explorera 6
<lisu> Admc: czyś nie wygląda świetnie :) ?
<Admc> Wolałbym żeby wyglądało jak firefox 4, chrome czy opera
<lisu> Admc: aktualnie ff 5 już jest.
<Admc> ale wygląda tak samo jak 4
<Admc> Firefox 5 powinien się nazywać firefox 4.1
<Admc> ale cóż ciemna masa lubi numerki
<Dreadlish> firefox 5 powinien sie nazywać firefox 4.0.2
<lisu> Dreadlish: zmienili szybkość wydań... może chcą dojść jak opera do nr 11 12 etc? x)
<Wilczek> Ta... numerki ;P
<beesel_> szybkie numerki
<Admc> chcą dogonić chroma który chce niedługo zmienić numeracje na podobną do tej sterowników nvidii
<beesel_> jaki numerek maja stery nvidii ?\
<beesel_> aktualny bo zatrzymalem sie chyba na 56 choc to raczej stery do radka
<Wilczek> Sto ileś
<beesel_> o jej
<Admc> nie prawda
<beesel_> ktos ogladal film hanibal po 2 stronie maski ?
<Admc> Najnowsza wersja sterownika nvidii to 275.09.07
<Admc> :)
<beesel_> o kurwa
<beesel_> ehh jak mi sie nie chce z domu ruszac
<Admc> OMG youtube w hd nie tnie :D
<Admc> tylko wolno się buforuje
<Dreadlish> lisu: loL D:
<Nerihsa> happy caturday
<lisu> joł Dreadlish
<Natasza> Admc: a masz łącze min. 20 mbit/s?
<Natasza> beesel_: ja byłem na rowerze :D
<Admc> Natasza, do oglądania pseudo-hd na youtube wystarczy 4 Mb/s
<Admc> ja mam 2 Mb/s
<Natasza> Admc: jewtub ma ciągle przeciążone serwerę
<Admc> Nie jest tak źle, tylko masówka 360p jest przeciążona
<Natasza> Admc: zależy od przeglądarki np. opera sama wybiera jakość
<Natasza> lub chrome
<Admc> to nie opera czy chrome tylko flash wybiera jakośc
<Natasza> jakoś tak czytałem na jakimś forum
<Admc> przeglądarka nie ma nic do rzeczy
<Admc> po za tym w ustawieniach youtuba można ustawić automatyczne wybieranie jakości albo ustawić na szywno
<abbus> hmm
<Admc> sztywno*
<abbus> korzysta ktos z polishtracker?
<Natasza> abbus: nie, my piractwa nie popieramy
<abbus> ok
<Wilczek> Cisza...
<abbus> to ide wrzicic jakas plyte
<m477> winter: o/
<Iperyt> dzień dobry
<Nerihsa> happy caturday
<firemark>  Nerihsa mówisz to 40 raz dzisiaj
<Nerihsa> firemark: na tym kanale 2.
<firemark> Nerihsa: ogólnie 40
<Nerihsa> 4.
<Nerihsa> na ty mserverze
<Diabelko> Nerihsa: happy caturday :(
<Diabelko> (: *
<firemark> Nerihsa: hm, ty 1 rok studiów, yep?
<Nerihsa> fi9o: yep
<Nerihsa> firemark: yep
<firemark> Nerihsa: a macierze pamiętasz?
<Nerihsa> algebra?
<firemark> Nerihsa: jak byś wyciągnął X z X = B + XA
<firemark> wszystko jest macierzą
<Nerihsa> X (I - A) = B :?
<Nerihsa> A i B sa znane/
<firemark> tak
<firemark> i wyjdzie X = B (I-A)^-1 ?
<firemark> czy źle to robię
<Nerihsa> nom nie ma czegos takiego jak dzielenie macierzy
<Nerihsa> zaraz wykombinuje
<firemark> Nerihsa: ale jest odwrócenie macierzy
<Nerihsa> nie wiem czy to cos da, ale pomnozyc obie strony z lewej strony przez X^-1
<firemark> tylko dlaczego X a nie I-A ?
<firemark> bo nie umiem znaleźć dlaczego
<Nerihsa> o hmm, nie wiadomo czy X jest odwracalne
<Nerihsa> masz dane? czy na zmienych operujesz
<firemark> Nerihsa: powiem ci tak, że zrobiłem C = I-A
<firemark> Nerihsa: i C wychodzi nieodwracalne :<
<firemark> Nerihsa: mogę ci dać jak chcesz
<firemark> zadanie B4
<firemark> Nerihsa: nie można znaleźć IKS :<
<Nerihsa> ?
<firemark> Nerihsa: dostałeś na prv zadania?
<Nerihsa> ta
<firemark> Nerihsa: ja zrobiłem że X to macierz z elementow a b c ...
<firemark> i wyszło mi że a * 0 + b * 0 = 2 :|
<Diabelko> ;D
<Diabelko> firemark: a może rozjebałeś system jak kiedyś koleś na kwejku i jak było a-2=0 to podzieliłeś przez a-2? :D
<Nerihsa> firemark: pozbacz sie X, potem B
<Nerihsa> czyli pomnoz przez X^-1 z lewej strony, potem przez B^-1 z prawej strony
<Nerihsa> i powinno wyjsc X^-1 = B^-1 - AB^-1
<Nerihsa> i uj ze sie popsuje jesli X nie jest odwracalne :<
<Wilczek> Czyżbym pomylił kanały?
<Iperyt> Nie lepiej zrobić równaniem Tesli?
<Nerihsa> czyli?
<Iperyt> syberia 1904
<Iperyt> podpowiedz
<Iperyt> :D
<firemark> ::bad::
<firemark> Iperyt: e.
<m477> zrobilem restart menadzera okien i mi nie wyswietla paska, tego u gory i dolu
<Admc> m477, killall gnome-panel
<Admc> powinien się przeładować
<m477> Admc: juz sie pojawil, ale dziwnie to chodzi
<m477> zablokowalem ekran i potem jak sie zalogowalem caly menadzer zacza sie resetowac
<m477> i oczywiscie compiz sie nie wlaczyl
<m477> tzn jak odblokowalem
<denysonique> Czy ktoś może policić dobrą polską torenciarnie, albo może ktoś z was ma inwajty do jakiejś rozsądnej?
<Diabelko> denysonique: tnt24.info
<Wilczek> Torrenty.org
<denysonique> Wilczek: platna
<termi> polish source :P
<Wilczek> Termi: nie działa
<BlessJah> /7
<termi> co nie dziala?
<denysonique> Diabelko: nie działa
<termi> Wilczek: na polishsource musisz miec zapa
<Wilczek> Termi: polish source
<termi> działa działa:)
<Wilczek> Termi: mam tam konto, ale przeczytaj info na stronie
<termi> jakos mi dziala :)
<termi> bo wlasnie sobie przegladam :)
<denysonique> tracker.torrenty.org:6969 to idzie odrazu na liste banow
<Wilczek> Termi: możliwe, że już opłacili nadmierny traffic
<termi> Wilczek: uzywaj taba
<denysonique> termi: masz inwajta do PS?
<termi> mam
<Wilczek> Termi: jestem na komórce
<winter> m477:
<archie_gjm> Bry
<Diabelko> denysonique: jak nie działa jak działa?
<denysonique> Diabelko: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://tnt24.info/ .. masz racje
<denysonique> hmm, u mnie nie dziala
<denysonique> zobacze przez socks5
<Diabelko> denysonique: tnttorrent.info zobacz
<Diabelko> oni mają dwie domenki na szczęście
<Diabelko> denysonique: albo po prostu może wpisz z www... jak mi kiedyś dnsy dziwacznie zdechły, to na niektórych stronach musiałem pisać www, bo bez tego nie szło
<denysonique> ok via proxy idzie
<denysonique> dziala
<denysonique> Diabelko: dzieki
<Diabelko> denysonique: tam przerzucają większość rzeczy co na torrenty.org wchodzi, więc jest prawie wszystko :d
<denysonique> Diabelko: wlasnie widze ze tam jest spory wybor
<denysonique> chyba donacja im sie bedzie nalezala (;
<Wilczek> Ποώδσαχιαν χςώωστλιγθ Πομαλοχ
<Dreadlish> pisz po polsku
<Wilczek> :P
<m477> winter: o/
<winter> m477: \o
<m477> martwilem sie
<m477> ze cos Ci sie stało
<winter> czym
<winter> niee
<winter> zmęczony byłem po nocce
<winter> wypiłem pare browarów
<m477> za duzo alko? :_)
<winter> i padłem
<m477> dlugo jak sciera lezales
<winter> no
<winter> po północy wstałem
<m477> zero odzewu przez cala noc :(
<m477> chyba po poludniu
<winter> napisałem po północy
<winter> i poszedłem spać dalej
<m477> ano
<m477> wykonczysz sie :-(
<winter> czym
<m477> stylem zycia
<m477> gdzie znajde drugiego winterka ? :-(
<winter> w dupie.
<winter> \o/
<m477> =)
<Wilczek> \O/
<Wilczek>  |
<Wilczek>  |
<Wilczek> | |
<Wilczek> Ew.
<Wilczek> \O/
<Wilczek> | |
<Wilczek> Ech, nie wyjdzie :/
<winter> \o/
<winter>  |
<winter>  /\
<winter>  \o/
<winter>   |
<Dreadlish> no!
<winter>  /\
<Dreadlish> :A
<winter> eh
<Nerihsa> fumoffu~
<Quintasan> Znowu próbujecie?
<Quintasan> :S
<Wilczek> \O/
<Wilczek>   |
<Wilczek> | |
<Wilczek>  |
<Wilczek> \O/
<Wilczek>   |
<Wilczek>  | |
<Wilczek> Ufff...
<winter>  \o/
<winter>   |
<winter>  / \
<winter> wygrałem
<winter> Wilczek_: piwo stawiasz
<m477> o/
<m477> wytrzezwiales? :)
<winter> już dawno
<winter> dizisiaj przychodzi kumpel, ale chyba pić nie będziemy bio nikt kasy nie ma
<winter> chyba, że nawówię go do wzięcia debetu :-P
<m477> ;)
<m477> jabole ftw o/
 * lisu próbował odpalić repeatery na sieci - szkoda zachodu
<m477> winter: ile najdluzej byles trzezwy ;o
<winter> nie wiem... 13 lat
<m477> ;)
<BlessJah> m477: upił się pierwszy raż w życiu w gimnazjum
<winter> tak pod koniec pierwszej klasy, teksasami
<BlessJah> nie masz juz czym się chwalić?
<m477> wlasnie
<m477> :(
<winter> BlessJah: czego się wpierdalasz z m477 rozmawiam
<m477> wlasnie
<BlessJah> rozmawiajcie na query, tam nikt wam nie będzie przeszkadzał
<winter> m477: a ty?
<winter> BlessJah: i wiedz jedno, winter nigdy sięnie przechwala
<winter> pytał to odpowiedziałem
<BlessJah> winter: wiedz, do czego służy /me
<m477> kiedy sie nakurwilem 1 raz?
<winter> m477: nmiewqażne
<winter> m477: do dupy temat
<m477> ;)
<m477> zjadlem wlasnie zupke o/
<m477> srednio dobre ale nie mam co jesc :(
<BlessJah> m477: zrobiłem kupkę o/
<Wilczek> Student?
<winter> a jam ma jeszcze słoik zupki w sumie
<m477> y
<m477> winterku jestes moja jedyna ostaja na tym swiecie :)
<winter> m477: a ić pedale
<m477> o/
<winter> :-)
<m477> im gonna to kill me tree times ago ;o
<Wilczek> #ubuntu-pl - kanał który łączy ludzi
<winter> myself*
<Wilczek> :)
<m477> ;o
<m477> zaszalales widze :)
<m477> w poszukiwaniu F@ZY
<Wilczek> Ηυι
<winter> http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/165335/kotecek.html shweet
<Nerihsa> :3
<winter> Wilczek: greka?
<Wilczek> winter: tak
<winter> umiesz trochę?
<Wilczek> winter: nie
<winter> lol
<winter> mam kumpelę greczynkę
<winter> agathi
 * winter grzeje zupę gulaszową
<m477> nie zgrywaj greka :)
<Wilczek> Hehe :)
<Wilczek> ωιητεσ
<winter> :-)
<winter> zupka się przygrzała
<m477> teraz ja wylej i napij sie pifka :)
<winter> nie mam piwka jeszcze
<winter> i nie wiem czy dzisiaj będę miał
<winter> a poza tym zupka zbyt dobra żeby wylewać
<archie_gjm> sobota jest, słońce jest, to i piwko by się przydało
<m477> ;)
<m477> a ja jestem czysciutki bo sie wykompalem :)
<archie_gjm> wykompowałeś? to chybą kĄpanie prezd komputerem?
<Wilczek> O.o
<archie_gjm> aj, zrąbałem
<m477> ?
<archie_gjm> 17:31 < archie_gjm> wykompowałeś? to chybą kĄpanie prezd komputerem?
<winter> m477: kąpać
<m477> co zrabales?
<winter> m477: nie bądź durny
<archie_gjm> powinno powinno być 'wykompałeś? ...'
<archie_gjm> kurde
<winter> archie_gjm: ą
<archie_gjm> winter: e?
<m477> ;d
<winter> LoL
<m477> lulz
<winter> nie da się z wami dogadać
<m477> ;d
<m477> za malo alkoholu
<Wilczek> xd
<archie_gjm> dobra, już nic nie piszę bo coś mi dzisiaj nie idzie
<winter> ja idę na chwilę przed blok
<winter> o/
<Wilczek> Χω πικαλι, κα ώξαν χαςώε νατλι, ψςώωςτλο ιν ποχιεχ!
<mati75> Wilczek: what the fuck is it?!
<archie_gjm> mati75: \o
<mati75> archie_gjm: ave
<Wilczek> ςώωζσ
<Psotnick> archie_gjm: co z PIRCem?
<archie_gjm> Psotnick: Ty tam rządzisz :)
<Psotnick> nie to miałem na myśli
<m477> w jakim programie zrobie szybko ladnie tabelki? :)
<Psotnick> wchodzisz tam w ogóle?
<mati75> Wilczek: сосут яйца!
<archie_gjm> Psotnick: ostatnio rzadko
<BlessJah> m477: nano
<Psotnick> archie_gjm: :( dlaczemu?
<Wilczek> Κα λογθαν σοβιεξιε πριφα ξα πυβμιλυ...
<m477> BlessJah: nie znam
<BlessJah> m477: vim?
<Wilczek> mati75: wtf???
<m477> tez
<archie_gjm> Psotnick: poprawię się
<m477> cos prostego :<
<Psotnick> archie_gjm: no, ja mam nadzieję ;D
<archie_gjm> Psotnick: a dzieje się coś w ogóle?
<Psotnick> archie_gjm: noooo.... czasem tak
<m477> chyba office co?
<Wilczek> Γο οζζιγε?
<m477> Wilczek: wkleja lose znaki z unicodu
<m477> losowe
<Psotnick> m477: to nie wygląda jak losowe znaki
<m477> żelipapą
<m477> http://img.zryte.pl/zeli_papa_12228.jpg
<Wilczek> m477: Το κεςτ ςώωζσ
<Admc> zainstalowałem sobie preload, i co to niby już działa?
<Admc> czy trzeba coś ustawiać?
<Wilczek> Α γο το?
<Psotnick> Admc: niby już działa
<Psotnick> jeszcze go trzeba chyba dopisać, żeby się z systemem uruchamiał
<Wilczek> Co to tak wogóle jest?
<Admc> taki bajer co niby przyspiesza uruchamianie programów przez ładowanie bibliotek zanim zostaną uruchomione
<Wilczek> Αha
<Wilczek> Moim zdaniem to tylko spowolni
<m477> Wilczek: naucz sie po polsku pisac wpierw :)
<Wilczek> m477: ?
<m477> pisze sie 'w ogóle'
<archie_gjm> m477: pisze się 'wykąpać'
<m477> ;d
<Wilczek> Hmm... 'jest ogół Polaków i w ogóle tym jesteś także ty. A tak wogóle to istnieją inne państwa.' Mogę się mylić, ale wydaje mi się, że tak jest poprawnie
<Admc> Psotnick, dodanie /etc/init.d/preload start do programów startowych starczy czy potrzebne będą jakieś specjalne zabiegi?
<Admc> shit
<Admc> adam@mint ~ $ skype
<Admc> Naruszenie ochrony pamięci
<winter> LoL
<Admc> uwielbiam ten błąd, zawsze wyskakuje z nienacka
<Admc> musze downgradeować skype
<Dreadlish> no
<Admc> ma ktoś wersję 2.2.0.25?
<Admc> na dysku?
<Admc> bo takiej potrzebuje
<Admc> teraz zaktualizowałem do 2.2.0.35 i po chamsku się nie uruchamia
<winter> Admc: zobacz w arch rollback machine
<Admc> winter, to kanał #ubuntu-pl
<winter> Admc: i co
<Admc> no i ja deba potrzebuje
<winter> tego też uruchomisz
<Admc> wiem
<Admc> ale nie chcę tarballa tylko deba
<winter> to chciej
<Admc> o ja
<winter> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<winter> was that so hard?
<Admc> pomogła metoda windowsowa
<Admc> przeinstalowałem 2.2.0.35
<Admc> tylko ciekawe czemu za pierwszym razem nie zaskoczyło
<Admc> nawet cache apta nie opróżniłem
<Admc> hmm, preload działa niby i pewnie mi się zdaje ale libreoffice się szybciej uruchamia
<Admc> chociaż to pewnie dlatego że zaktualizowałem do 3.4.0
<m477> jak wyciagne karte z telefonu i jak ktos bedzie chcial zadzwonic do mnie to jaki bedzie sygnal?
<Szatan> m477: tak jak miałbyś włączony telefon
<m477> czyli
<BlessJah> m477: twój numer jest przypisany do karty SIM, nie telefonu
<m477> umiesz czytac ze zrozumieniem?
<beesel_> re
<BlessJah> m477: pytaniem o to jaki bedzie sygnal jak wyjmiesz karte sugerowales, ze numer jest w jakis sposob powiazany z telefonem, nie kartą sim
<m477> nie produkuj sie tyle
<BlessJah> m477: jeżeli uzywam zbyt trudnych słów - powiedz
<BlessJah> postaram sie pisać prostym językiem
<julek> czesc trolle
<BlessJah> julek: myślę że nie-trolle cię zignorowały
<BlessJah> julek: a trolle zignorowały cię jeszcze bardziej
<Wilczek> O co się rozchodzi?
<Wilczek>   O
<Wilczek>  \|/
<Wilczek>   |
<Wilczek>  /'\
<winter> lol
<Wilczek> ?
<foreste> CZESC
<winter> CZE!
<foreste> kto uzywa aqq2.x
<Wilczek> WITOJ!
<foreste> ?
<Wilczek> Windowsiarz :]
<BlessJah> foreste:  a jest na linuksa?
<foreste> nie
<BlessJah> łapie
<foreste> i zeby niebyl
<Wilczek> Czemu?
<foreste> ale komus gg poprawnie chodzi ?
<foreste> natym pseudo ie komunikatorze
<Wilczek> Ta, w Kadu
<foreste> ale w aqq2
<foreste> instaluje rano importuje liste
<foreste> za pare min program banuje wszystkie kontakty -.-
<Wilczek> Skoro nie ma na Linuksa to raczej nidm
<Wilczek> *Nikt
<foreste> widziasz to nie jestem
<foreste> wchodze czasami by pograc
<Wilczek> O.o
<foreste> BlessJah: aqq bazuje na ie xd
<BlessJah> ja na ekg2 doświadczam dziwnego zachowania, po rozpoczeciu rozmowy mnie rozlacza
<BlessJah> foreste: ładnie
<BlessJah> foreste: już wiem jak wyświetlają te wszystkie reklamy
<winter> foreste: use wtw2
<foreste> bo aqq bez ie nie dziala ;p
<beesel_> a co z pingin ?
<foreste> niezla polityka wapstera ;p
<BlessJah> foreste: idź pan z wapsterem
<BlessJah> do dzisiaj mi sms dochodzą od nich
<foreste> wapster wlasciciel aqq xd
<BlessJah> co mi właśnie przypomniało, że miałem wysłać do 7218.pl zapytanie
<BlessJah> skąd mają moje dane osobowe
<foreste> czyli aqq recyvle bin
<foreste> powrot kadu ;p\
<Szatan> BlessJah: może po pijaku klepnąłeś?
<BlessJah> do aqq jak i wapstera już dawno poszły prośby o zaprzestanie przetwarzania danych osobowych
<BlessJah> Szatan: nie pijam
<Dreadlish> ?
<foreste> tlen na windows jest tragiczny
<Wilczek> BlessJah: To są ninja, wiedzą o tobie wszystko :P
<BlessJah> Wilczek: http://7218.pl/
<BlessJah> Wilczek: bądź ninja, powiedz mi do kogo toto należy
<Dreadlish> ja tam daje jade na pidginie
<Dreadlish> i jest git
<BlessJah> Wilczek: jedyny hint ode mnie, kod jest bardzo krótki
<beesel_> pindgin fajny
<beesel_> BlessJah: wapster "D
<Wilczek> BlessJah: jestem na telefonie, dopiero jutro dostęp do PC, to sprawdzę co to za sajt :D
<BlessJah> Wilczek: widzę że ci się nie chce, organizuje via entertiment, za techniczne rozwiazania odpowiada creative team
<BlessJah> obydwie firmy zarejestrowane na ten sam adres
<BlessJah> w kazdym razie wapster jest ich marką
<BlessJah> i to do wapstera uderzam ze moje dane rozpowszechniaja po cofnieciu zgody
<foreste> BlessJah:  pw
<BlessJah> foreste: pw?
<Dreadlish> mam pcta chłodzonego azotem
<Wilczek> Dreadlish: bogaty jesteś
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: ja mam laptopa chlodzone azotem
<BlessJah> znaczy głównie azotem
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: no ja też
<Dreadlish> a oni nie wierzą ;D
<BlessJah> ej
<BlessJah> oj, nieładnie
<BlessJah> to nie jest numer który komukolwiek, kiedykolwiek podawałem
<Dreadlish> ?
<BlessJah> założyłem go bodaj rok temu
<BlessJah> ale nigdzie w portalach nie podawałem
<Dreadlish> tzn?
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: miałem dawno temu konto na wapsterze, ktore skutecznie skasowalem
<Dreadlish> a.
<BlessJah> i przez chwile myslalem ze te sms co dostaje teraz, sa jakos z nim powiazane
<BlessJah> nie sa, to jest nowy numer
<BlessJah> czyli nie do wapster, a do spółek ktore utrzymuja 7218.pl
<BlessJah> a potem najwyzej do giodo :]
<BlessJah> btw, wapster.pl, strona która się ani o jotę nie zmieniła od ostatnich kilku lat
<BlessJah> tylko z prawej są inne reklamy, jak kasowałem konto to były jeszcze te klipy, które pamietalem sprzed paru lat
<beesel_> grrrryyy chyba bede musial przejsc sie na windowsa ...
<beesel_> skaner nie dziala mi na ubu ]
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: masz racje - ta sama rozjeżdżająca sie strona
<foreste> beesel_: ja mam wiin i debian ;p
<foreste>  nie rezygnuje mocnego systemu jakim jest linux ;p
<BlessJah> foreste: co rozumiesz przez mocny
<beesel_> foreste: ja ma stacjonarce mam ubu i xp a na lapku ubu ... nie chce mi stacjonarki wlaczac
<beesel_> a chyba musze bo skaner nie chce zaskoczyc
<beesel_> a system dobrze go identyfikuje
<foreste> http://tips-linux.net/en/linux-ubuntu/linux-articles/microsoft-windows
<foreste> http://tips-linux.net/en/linux-ubuntu/linux-articles/if-microsoft-had-invented
<BlessJah> foreste: tym którzy nie wiedzą czy kliknąć, co tam jest?
<Nerihsa> nsfw
<foreste> kawaly  ms ;d
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: tylko freebsd
<BlessJah> zreszta widzialem podobną rzecz, przy czym wtedy był linux vs freebsd
<Nerihsa> http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2011/094/5/0/dumb_comic_by_exploding_zombies-d3d8rzv.png
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4xt5zwa> (at fc01.deviantart.net)
<BlessJah> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.unixprogram.com/churchofbsd/bsd-vs-linux-s.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.unixprogram.com/churchofbsd/index.html&usg=__iUlhi1KJLwWUeaoxyReVmckCVmA=&h=393&w=700&sz=52&hl=en&start=12&sig2=dmWp8-86IHowVL2k7EmEaw&zoom=1&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=gqD8AC8ghprWGM:&tbnh=79&tbnw=140&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dfreebsd%2Blinux%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26tbm%3Disch&ei=zB0GTpuJFoT3sga7jdXUDA
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6boukt9> (at www.google.com)
<BlessJah> a macie
<BlessJah> pocieszcie się :>
<Wilczek> Α γο ταν κεςτ?
<BeeSeL> r
<Nerihsa> s
<BeeSeL> tak myslalem bshellz padlo
<BeeSeL> 2 czy 3 dni temu zadalem to samo pytanko ....
<BeeSeL> polecicie dobrego najlepiej darmowego shella ?
<Wilczek> Shellmix.com
<Dreadlish> szelmiks
<Wilczek> Ηοσάγο πομεγαν
<BeeSeL> Wilczek teraz po grecku piszesz ?
<BeeSeL> czy rosyjsku ?
<jacekowski> grecki
<jacekowski> tzn. to na pewno nie jest cyrylica
<foreste>  ja ostatnio gram super gre ;d
<Wilczek> Πο πομςλυ
<foreste> stara ale jara ;p
<BeeSeL> mortal kombat 1 ?
<foreste> nie ;p
<Wilczek> Καλα?
<foreste>  z 2001r
<foreste> fallout tactics ;d
<foreste> mam wszysdtkie wersje stare tej gry
<Wilczek> Αθα
<foreste> nadluzej szukalem 1
<foreste> chyba ze 3 lata
<foreste> jak przypadkowo kupilem na dobrych programach fallout saga ;d
<Wilczek> Πσώωπαδλοχο :Δ
<foreste> a ft2 gralem ze 40  razy
<foreste> Wilczek:  please write no russian
<Wilczek> foreste: πιςώε πο πομςλυ
<BeeSeL> masara ... instalowanie sterownikow do urzadenia wielofunkcyjnego
<BeeSeL> pod windowsem ze tak dodam
<Wilczek> Α ιςτξιεκά δο Μεψνασλα Ψ2310?
<m477> winter: co tam porabiasz misiu, o/
<winter> oglądam nasl.tv
<m477> nazi.tv?
<winter> ....
<winter> NASL
<BeeSeL> cam4.com po ogladaj
<winter> nie wiem co to
<dudi> Możecie polecić jakiś program do masowej edycji zdjęć? Na windows korzystałem z EasyThumb
<Nerihsa> imagemagick/convert
<jacekowski> dudi: odpal windowsa
<BeeSeL> mozna tu przeklinac ?
<Nerihsa> mozna ale wtedy kicka sie dostaje
<winter> BeeSeL: teoretycznie nie
<BeeSeL> ha ha ha
<BeeSeL> a kto ma opka by poza botem by dac kick ?
<dudi> jacekowski, najlepiej to wyłączyć komputer i też problem rozwiązany
<BeeSeL> chyba nikt
<jacekowski> BeeSeL: kupa ludzi
<Nerihsa> taki zwyczaj
<jacekowski> BeeSeL: popatrz w access liste
<BeeSeL> jacekowski na co ?
<jacekowski> BeeSeL: access liste kanalu
<BeeSeL> gdzie ?
<BeeSeL> jak ?
<Szatan> jacekowski: chipy texasa są skomplikowane w inżynierii wstecznej?
<jacekowski> BeeSeL: w ChanServie
<jacekowski> Szatan: zalezy ktore
<jacekowski> Szatan: chinczycy zrobia wszystko
<jacekowski> Szatan: oni maja juz wlasny proces podobny do 0.13um IBMa
<BeeSeL> kwa ma c ...
<dudi> Nerihsa, a imagemagick ma możliwość zastowania zmian dla wszystkich plików w folderze?
<Nerihsa> dudi: nie wiem, ja zawsze robilem findem lub skrpyt w bashu
<Szatan> SoC/CPU: nVidia GoForce 6100 - uses a 250MHz ARM1176JZ-S core
<Szatan> jacekowski: a z tym ^ będzie problem
<jacekowski> Szatan: dasz SEMa i z 5 lat to ci to zreversuje
<Szatan> jacekowski: ten chip ma 4 lata :)
<jacekowski> Szatan: ale on ma miliony tranzystorow
<Dreadlish> no
<Szatan> http://www.rockbox.org/wiki/SansaView to cudo chciałbym zreversować
<beesel> r
<jacekowski> a to ty nie chcesz chipa zrewersowac
<jacekowski> to i tak kupa roboty
<Szatan> na allegro stoi 240 zł taki playerek
 * Szatan Now Playing: DJ Fresh - Lassitude
<Szatan> podobno LCD im nie działa
<beesel> kur ... masakra ..
 * Dreadlish se kupi sanse potem
<Dreadlish> i bedzie mial z czego sluchac
<Dreadlish> ąęśćżźłóź
<Dreadlish> alt mi nie działał
<Szatan> Dreadlish: za 260 zł masz 32 GB wersję + 32 GB możliwość rozbudowania :D
<Dreadlish> jaką?
<Dreadlish> mi trzeba 16gb
<Szatan> Dreadlish: sansa view
<Dreadlish> 12G	/home/dreadlish/MP3
<Dreadlish> no napieprzaj te 400mb
<Dreadlish> nie mam czasu na czekanie w tej chwili
<Szatan> Dreadlish: i tak moja sansa ma lepszy dźwięĸ od iPoda classic
<Szatan> Dreadlish: ba nawet pod linuxem działa bezproblemowo :D
<Szatan> http://loldrugs.com/sites/loldrugs.com/files/3222oo4.jpg?1307920304
<naryfa> Cześć
<Wilczek> Hej :)
<Nerihsa> happy caturday
<Wilczek> O.o
<naryfa> Co to znaczy?
<Nerihsa> `g caturday
<Przekliniak> Nerihsa: caturday - Lolcats 'n' Funny Pictures of Cats - I Can Has Cheezburger?: <http://icanhascheezburger.com/tag/caturday/>
<naryfa> hahah
<beesel> re]
<winter> m477: wódkę pijemy :-/
<beesel> mam prosbe mozecie sprawdzic mi cos
<beesel> czy uda sie wam wywolac na ssh ssh.newshell.bshellz.net
<beesel> mi nie odpowiada ... a pingi dochodza ... pewno sshd off ale niech mi ktos potwierdzi
<m477> winter: o/
<m477> pozazdroscic :)
<winter> m477: siwucha
<Dreadlish> re
<winter> nie lubię wódy :-/
<m477> wal setki
<winter> LoL?
<beesel> winter: a kto ci kazal pic
<m477> y
<winter> beesel: bo chcę się najebać a tylko wódka jest
<beesel> winter: no kaufland czynny do 22 jak masz blisko
<beesel> jeszcze stacje benzynowe moze cos maja
<winter> nie mamy kasy właśnie
<beesel> winter: a skad jestes jak moge wiedziec ?
<winter> a co to za różnica?
<beesel> wielka :d
<winter> z ciewnej strony księżyca
<winter> always dark
<beesel> no to akurat nie wiem gdzie stoja i daja jak bys byl z katowic kazal bym ci stanac na placu andrzeja tam faceci daja dupy [;
<winter> beesel: a weź się w łeb bawlnij
<winter> walnij
<winter> chamie
<beesel> ha ha ha
<winter> m477: ping
<winter> beesel: a skąd wiesz? korzystałeś z usług?
<beesel> u mnie w barku kilka rzeczy z % jest ale ja nie pije :[
<beesel> winter: nie tylko slyszalem by nie kreci sie tam w nocy bo cie moze potem tylek bolec
<winter> fajnie masz
<winter> idę grać w magica
<beesel> winter: zawsze mozesz na szybko sprzedac nerke :D
<beesel> ja za 10 min bede szpilać w CS :D
<m477> ponk
<beesel> ping
<beesel> da sie na jednym irssi siedziec na 2 serverach ?
<Stirlitz> se da
<beesel> how ?
<beesel> ./server -n nazwa ?
<beesel> czy m :P
<Dreadlish> ./connect nazwa
<beesel> ale wtedy mnie wywali z tego serwa gdzie siedzie
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> przy /server wywala
<Dreadlish> przy /connect nie
<beesel> o thc
<beesel> thx
<beesel> zaraz sprawdze
<beesel> hmm dziala ...
<beesel> ale z tego co widze polnet padl ...
<m477> winter: jak tam faza?
<beesel> choc nie caly
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> polnet sie skisił wreszcie
<Dreadlish> niech ta zgnilizna upada
<beesel> e tam zgnilizna lepsze niz irc.pl
<beesel> 10 lat temu jak powstali to bylo cos... no moze nie 10 lat .
<winter> beesel: spierdala chomie
<winter> m477: po mału się rozkręca
<m477> :)
<m477> pijecie wodke przed kompem?
<winter> nie przy stole i kartach
<m477> a piszesz telepatycznie? ;o
<winter> nie, przerwa na papierosa
<m477> ;)
<beesel> winter: :*
<winter> beesel: jeszze chwili i ci ignora założę
<m477> ;d
<beesel> winter: nie spokojnie na zdrowie pij sobie
<m477> ja i moje wielkie lobby omnibusów jestesmy z toba winter :)
<winter> :-)
<winter> idę grać dalej
 * Stirlitz słucha: Somerville - Silence (Somerville) 
<Wizard> cześć
<smoq> Witam wszystkich! Dziś mój pierwszy raz na IRCu, proszę o wyrozumiałość ;)
<Wizard> cześć smoq
<smoq> Wizard: no hej. co słychać?
<Wizard> kolejny dzień sesji minął, kolejny przedmiot zaliczony na pandę
<Wizard> jest dobrze
<witkacy> siemka
<Wizard> cześć witkacy
<smoq> cześć :)
<witkacy> miał ktoś może problem z skype pod ubu 11.04
<witkacy> chodzi mi o dzwięk tnie się jak właczę jakąś strone w necie czy czat i dziękuję jak sam chodzi jest oki co to może być
<Wizard> ja miałem problem ze skype i to niejeden
<witkacy> Wizard, i co ja już przeszukałem wszystko ale o tym jak mikrofon włączyć to można znaleźć a o tym jak się tnie dzwięk to zapomnij
<witkacy> już próbowałem i samą dzwiękówkę inne ustawienia dać w biosie niby trochę lepiej ale też się tnie
<smoq> hmm... ja kiedyś jak miałem problem z dźwiękiem ogólnie, to kompilowałem całe jajko na nowo, ściągając z sieci najnowsze...
<smoq> a jaką masz wersję skype?
<witkacy> ta tylko czasu niemam zabardzo jutro jadę w delegację a to kobiety mojej komp
<witkacy> kurde 2.2 chyba z repo zainstalowałem
<witkacy> 2.2.0.35 dokładnie
 * Stirlitz słucha: Dream Theater - Hollow Years (Live at Budokan CD1) 
<smoq> yay, właśnie odpaliłem skype po ostatniej aktualizacji i... zepsuł mi się dźwięk ;)
<mati75> witkacy: /msg Admc
<mati75> on miał z tym problem dzisiaj
<witkacy> Admc,  jesteś
<Admc> mati75, mi tylko naruszenie ochrony pamięci wywaliło
<Admc> sam skype działa po przeinstalowaniu
<witkacy> admc ale co miałeś takie przerywane dzwięki i z opóźnieniem słyszałeś ?
<Admc> czasem jest echo przy uruchomieniu ale wystarczy włączyć rozmowę testową
<witkacy> nie to ja mam jeszcze bardziej porąbane
<Admc> Nie,  wywaliło mi tylko naruszenie ochrony pamięci po aktualizacji
<smoq> wiktacy: Alt+F2 -> gstreamer-properties -> przestaw w dźwięk, domyślne wyjście, wtyczka na ALSA i zrestartuj skype, mi właśnie pomogło
<witkacy> tnię się normalnie jakby to chodziło na jakimś 386sx
<witkacy> smoq, niestety już na wszystkie strony kombinowałem od czwartku z tym się męczę
<smoq> huh, to wybacz, nie mam pomysłów ;)
<witkacy> poszukam może sterszej wersji skype
<witkacy> słąby sprzęt proc 1GHz PIII 1500Mb ramu
<beesel> witkacy: taki jest twoj komp /
<beesel> ??
<Admc> jaką moc musi mieć zasilacz do dzisiejszych kompów (500W starczy?)
<beesel> 1500 :P
<Admc> tak patrzę że większość na allegro ma 400W
<smoq> wiktacy: no wiesz, u mnie netbook, 1.3 GHz Intel Atom, 2048Mb ram, odpalone zasobożernych 5 programów i skype chodzi ;) ale video już nie daje rady :P
<Admc> O.o ja mam 1,46 GHz i skype z pulseaudio biorą 60% procka
<witkacy> no mi pulse zabiera prawie całość dochodzi do 90 procent nieraz
<Admc> witkacy, wywal pulse i postaw alsę z dmixem
<beesel> ja mam Intel(R) Pentium(R) III Mobile CPU 1000MHz 512 ramu :P
<Admc> pewnie dlatego ci tnie bo skype nie może dorwać się do procka
<jacekowski> ja mam  Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X3360  @ 2.83GHz
<jacekowski> Admc: pulse obsysa
<jacekowski> Admc: alsa potrafi robic to samo co pulseaudio
<jacekowski> Admc: zuzywajac 10x mniej procesora
<fi9o> popieram
<Admc> no to mówię żeby walnął alsę z dmixem
<smoq> mówiłem parę postów wcześniej...
<beesel> w stacjonarce mam p4 dualcora 3,3
<Admc> a kubuntu dalej jest bez pulse czy już wstawili?
<Ciaho> witkacy, i dziwisz sie że tnie?
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, 2 lata temu
<Ciaho> jak całe cpu wsiąka
<Diabelko> Admc: no mieli nie wstawiać do kubuntu pulse
 * Stirlitz słucha: Angra - Hunters and Prey (Hunters and Prey) 
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: ?
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: to samo co alsa 2 lata temu?
<Admc> nie mieli a jak jest w 11.04?
<Ciaho> spróbuj zmieniś resamplera w pulse
<jacekowski> to jest bardziej w kierunku 10 lat
<Ciaho> zmienić*
<Admc> szkoda że wilczkowi się internet skończył, on ma kubuntu to bym się zapytał
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, tak popsuta to była 2 lata temu teraz jest niezauwazalna
<Admc> :(
<Ciaho> na ffmpeg
<witkacy> Ciaho, hmm jak zmienić resamplera ?
<Ciaho> sudo gedit /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<Ciaho> resample-method=ffmpeg
<Ciaho> i ubijasz pulseaudio
<beesel_> zief
<beesel_> pierdykam ide spac ... albo grac
<smoq> beesel_: dobranoc (z komputerem) :P
<beesel_> smoq: :P
<Admc> Kurde, składałem kompa docelowo za 1500 zł i wyszedł mi za 1700 zł
<Admc> Pomóżcie coś odchudzić: http://wklej.to/NT7W9
 * Stirlitz słucha: Sonata Arctica - My Dream's But A Drop Fuel For A Nightmare (Instrumental) (Deliverance) 
<witkacy> Admc, ee chyba tylko na procku i grafice ale niema większego sęsu zapłacisz mniej  a różnica będzie spora
<witkacy> albo na płycie ale ta jest nienajgorsza
<Admc> Ważne żeby płytka miała socket AM3, ram DDR3 i sata 3
<archie_gjm> re
<Admc> 200 zł piechotą nie chodzi
<Admc> :(
<Stirlitz> gówno prawda, budzetowych kompów sie nie rozbudowuje
<Admc> w sumie i tak ta moc obliczeniowa jest aż nadto
<archie_gjm> do czasu
<archie_gjm> witkacy: 'sęsu'?! a kysz!
<witkacy> Admc, a do czego ma być komp
<archie_gjm> do kompostowania ;f
<Admc> Internet, Skype, Gimp i czasem jakieś stare gry
<Admc> w sumie tyle
<Admc> chociaż kusi mnie żeby pobrać team fortress 2, co jest ostatnio za darmo
<witkacy> Admc,  to spadaj na procku i grafice jak nie do gierek
<Admc> a, no i zamierzałem też wirtualizować różne systemy operacyjne więc procek się przyda
<witkacy> Admc,  na grafice z 150 na spoko zejdziesz do tego po co taki sprzęt
<Admc> ta, i GeForce 210 co się nadaje do wyświetlania pulpitu
<Admc> chyba że jakieś przedpotopowe z serii 9xxx czy 8xxx
<Wizard> uh
<Admc> może zamiast phenoma x4 wziąć x3
<Admc> jeden rdzeń nie zrobiłby mi dużej różnicy
<witkacy> ale na co Ci taka grafa filmy na spoko jak grafiki nie będziesz obrabiał i w gry grał to myślę że na spoko słabsza grafa
<Wizard> żeby unity uciągać
<archie_gjm> witkacy: a od kiedy do obrabiania grafiki potzrbna jest mocna karta graficzna?
<archie_gjm> potrzebna*
<witkacy> no przydaje się czasem :) ale najbardziej gry ciągną
<archie_gjm> witkacy: rly?
<archie_gjm> jak to było? "najwięcej radzą Ci co najmniej wiedzą"
<Wizard> bastetmilo: ping
<bastetmilo> Wizard pong
<winter> m477: ping
<winter> bastetmilo: o/
<Wizard> to twoje: http://hekate-design.pl/ ?
<m477> ponk
<bastetmilo> winter: o/
<m477> winteriuszu jak tam najebka, pelna para?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: moje
<winter> m477: kumpel wziął debet i poszliśmy po jeszcze 10 żubrów, czipsy, 2 pizze mrożone i sok :|
<m477> :D
<m477> ostro
<Stirlitz> poszaleli
<Wizard> a czemu tam jest napisane Helena?
<Wizard> mama czy siostra? :D
<bastetmilo> bo mam tak na pierwsze imię
<bastetmilo> moja siostra ma 11 lat  ;)
<Stirlitz> japierdole to coś oczy pali
<julek> bastetmilo: widzialem kiedys twoja strone:)
<bastetmilo> julek: no super.
<Wizard> o, cześć julek
<Wizard> nie sesjujesz się? :>
<julek> Wizard: no nie:)
<julek> i czesc...
<Admc> patrzcie na tego gościa: http://allegro.pl/listing.php/user?us_id=15990882
<smoq> session_destroy(); :)
<Admc> dobry jest
<Wizard> :D
<julek> i zarabia:)
<bastetmilo> i ludzie to kupują...
<julek> hmm... podal w wymaganiach ubuntu ze procesor 200MHz wystarczy dla trybu tekstowego...;)
<smoq> ale z opisem się postarał
<julek> 128M ram i 2G dysku... hehe:P
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> no fakt, opis jebnął taki, że mi się nawet czytać nie chciało
<julek> kupujesz (...) licencje GPL:P
<Wizard> poza tym, kto mu broni?
<smoq> woah, mój serwer chodzi na "zalecanych" xD
<julek> iksde
<Wizard> masz serwer na ubuntu?
<Wizard> i co serwujesz na nim? blogaska w php?
<smoq> mhm, mam na nim 36 stron dla 30 userów i wszyscy zadowoleni :P
<Wizard> :>
<julek> na moim shellu jest 2 userow, centos, 10GBitowy internet i przyzwoity sprzet;)
<Stirlitz> 23:50:15 up 998 days, 12:58,  5 users,  load average: 0.36, 0.29, 0.34
<Stirlitz>  2.6.24.5-xxxx-std-ipv4-32 #4 SMP Mon Jun 2 19:11:10 CEST 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Stirlitz> niestabilne ubuntu :>
<smoq> 23:50:18 up 111 days, 12:48,  4 users,  load average: 0.43, 0.55, 0.70
<totalizator> smoq: klb?
<smoq> totalizator: my first day @ IRC, możesz rozwinąć? :D
<Wizard> Stirlitz: jutro ci padnie wieczorem ;)
<Wizard> żebyś nie dobił do 1000
<totalizator> w takim razie nic; wzialem Cie za kogos innego ;)
<smoq> aha... xD
<Stirlitz> Wizard, oby :> ten klient akurat mnie wkurwia
<Wizard> jedno mnie tylko dziwi :>
<Wizard> tam po drodze były jakieś błędy w stylu privillege escalation
<Wizard> a na bonus masz swojej jajko
<Wizard> używałeś tego śmiesznego przeładowywania jaja w locie, czy naprawdę od 3 lat działa ciągle?
<archie_gjm> 1st
<m477> winter: cyganski rap o/
<m477> 2st o/
<archie_gjm> m477: 2nd jak coś
<m477> no co Ty
<m477> 1nd
 * beesel zief
<m477> winter: [*]
<winter> m477: ?
<m477> o/
<smoq> d^_^b
<winter> czego ten znicz palisz
<m477> jak tam impreska
<m477> ziomusssss ? :)
<winter> czego ten znicz palisz
<winter> czego ten znicz palisz
<winter> czego ten znicz palisz
<m477> bo mi zimno
<m477> bo mi zimno
<m477> bo mi zimno
<winter> właśnie skończyliśmy pić driny
<winter> i zaczęliśmy browary
<m477> :)
<m477> zubr z wódką?
<winter> +pizza się robi
<smoq> A może... Harry Potter?
<winter> smoq: :-D
<smoq> :)
<winter> natanek debil.
<m477> ;O
<m477> zdrowas mario
<m477> 3 x
<winter> idę grać /---
<smoq> winter: a w co, jeśli można wiedzieć? xD
<Wizard> heh
<winter> smoq: mtg
<Wizard> ja gram w netbeans
<Wizard> zajebista gierca
<m477> a jaka postacia?
<Wizard> pracą inżynierską
<smoq> :D
<Wizard> nie ma to jak LinkageError :S
<Wizard> uh, jeszcze kota przygniotłem przypadkiem
<smoq> dobrze, że nie Kernel Panic...
<smoq> ah, tylko Cat Panic... :P
<Wizard> ale zrobił takie: ułłł
<smoq> moja kotka już przyzwyczajona do siadania na nią... już nawet nie reaguje xD
<archie_gjm> smoq: wczoraj myślałem że mojemu kotu kręgosłup złamałem
<archie_gjm> bo miałem ciemno w pokoju
<bastetmilo> mój kot odpycha mnie łapą jak próbuje na nim usiąć :)
<archie_gjm> mój odpycha jak próbuje go przytulić
<Wizard> archie_gjm: to kot ma kręgosłup?!
<archie_gjm> Wizard: a nie?
<Wizard> nie wygląda
<Wizard> :P
<smoq> moja potrafi mi wejść na laptopa i ocierać się mi o twarz
<Wizard> koty są słodkie
<Wizard> ale śmierdzą przy gotowaniu, więc nieczęsto jadam
<bastetmilo> moje włażą na klawiature albo siadaja na kablu od myszki....
<smoq> wizard: a ja myślałem, że smakują jak kurczak...
<smoq> chociaż w panierce z KFC wszystko smakuje jak kurczak xD
<Admc> Co lepiej brać z kde (tylko nie piszcie że gentoo czy arch): Linux Mint KDE 10 czy Kubuntu 11.04?
<Admc> Zależy mi na KDE 4.6 i pakietach deb
<smoq> i cisza... ja nie pomogę, jakoś nie lubię KDE.
<Wizard> ja bym wziął kubuntu
<Wizard> a nie jakiegoś minta
<Wizard> ja też nie lubię 2 i 3 jakoś przełknąłem, 4 nie mogę
<Wizard> za to gnome3 mi przypadło do gustu
<Admc> a mi odwrotnie, gnome 3 nie przypadło a kde mi się spodobało
<Admc> mint ma fajniejszy motyw
<Admc> ale niby tak samo można wgrać go do kubuntu
<smoq> nie wiem, nie korzystałem z gnome 3. ogólnie 11.04 na starcie wiesza mi komputer, więc mam 10.10
<Admc> nie znam osoby której 11.04 działa lepiej niż 10.10
<smoq> Admc: no to Cię zdziwię, bo ja znam...
<smoq> aż dziwne, no nie?
<Wizard> mi działa lepiej
<Wizard> w ogóle działa
<Wizard> ;P
<smoq> no właśnie xP
<Admc> heh
<Wizard> 10.10 nie miałem nigdy
<Wizard> i nie będę miał
<Wizard> chcę ltsa z gnome3 (marzenie)
<Admc> Wizard, czemu jarasz się tak gnome3?
<Admc> przecież to strasznie niedopracowane
<Wizard> nie jaram się
<Wizard> po prostu mi się podoba i jest wygodne
<Admc> mi w gnome3 nie podoba się przełączanie okien
<smoq> lecimy na hardcore, wracamy do taśm perforowanych :P
<Admc> przyzwyczaiłem się to do tego że najeżdżam kursorem na górę ekranu i przełączam kółkiem myszy
<Admc> te wszystkie innowacje są zbyt innowacyjne dla mnie :)
<Admc> no i jakby były robione pod dotykowy ekran
<Admc> wielkie ikony jak z telefonów komórkowych
<smoq> ja w ogóle uważam, że ekrany dotykowe to ślepy zaułek...
<smoq> w przyszłości czeka nas holografia, czy VR
<x_> Witam, wie ktoś może jak wyciągnąć z pliku html link do wget-a ? grepem wyciąga całą linijka z a href itp i tym sposobem wget pobiera z -F ale plik ma kilka kilobajtów
<Wizard> Admc: z dotykowym ekranem gnome3 działa przezajebiście :D
<Admc> z tym że mało kto ma ekrany dotykowe w kompie
<Wizard> no
<Admc> więc nie powinno się robić pod to co ma garstka ludzi
<Admc> tylko pod myszkę i klawiaturę
<Wizard> ale z myszką i klawiaturą też jest wporzo
<Wizard> no nie wiem, mnie się podoba i jestem za
<Admc> szczerze? dla mnie jest do dupy
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> x_: wytnij url
<smoq> x_: http://wklej.to/1PIDX
<smoq> pisane na szybko, nie daję gwarancji :P
<Admc> po prostu przyzwyczaiłem się do pulpitu na którym mogę sobie wszystko poustawiać
<Admc> a w gnome3 tak się nie da
<x_> smoq, sprawdzę, dzięki
<smoq> Admc: o, kolejny powód, żeby nie aktualizować
<smoq> x_: żaden problem, musisz mieć tylko pakiet php5-cli zainstalowany
<Admc> dlatego żegnaj gnome witaj kde
<Admc> patrząc na kde4 to gnome3 będzie używalne dla mnie za rok czy dwa
<Admc> no i kde ma świetnego kwina a gnome3 kiepskiego muttera
<Wizard> a ja zaraz kottera jebnę z kopa :S
<smoq> wizard: a cóżto się stało?
<Admc> Wizard, twój czy współlokatora?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: znów walczy z lustrem? :)
<Wizard> bastetmilo: tak :S
<Wizard> Admc: mój i żony
<bastetmilo> Ty, to zaklej mu to lustro do wysokosci kolan tasma klejącą :)
<Admc> Piszesz inżynierską i masz już rodzinę
<Admc> heh, nie spodziewałem się :)
<Wizard> a co jedno drugiemu przeszkadza?
<Wizard> poaz tym kot i żona to nie rodzina
<smoq> albo daj mu jeść
<Wizard> :P
<Wizard> ma jedzenie w kuchni, niech se weźmie
 * Stirlitz słucha: Dave Matthews Band - Funny The Way It Is (Big Whiskey & The GrooGrux King (Super Deluxe Edition)) 
<m477> PUCIOHENZAP \O/
<bastetmilo> I <3 DMB
<smoq> \O/
<Stirlitz> bastetmilo++
<smoq> ping
<Wizard> dmb?
<Wizard> dumb?
<winter> drum and bass
<winter> base
<Wizard> dziwne
 * winter is listening to kraftwerk
<Wizard> sama sekcja rytmiczna dziwnie brzmi :S
<bastetmilo> Wizard: Dave Matthews Band  - DMB
<x_> smoq, skrypt działa i też pobiera tylko kilka KB
<Wizard> bynajmniej musiałem się popisywać bardzo, żeby z basu i bębnów coś wykrzesać na kształt muzyki
 * Admc is listening to wiertarka sąsiada
<Wizard> ale zawsze to już dwa instrumenty :D
<winter> Admc++;
<winter> idę grać
<Wizard> o boże, to Dave Matthews to jest jakieś techno :S
<winter> o/
<Wizard> winter: idź spać menelu :>
<smoq> x_: a co konkretnie pobiera?
<Stirlitz> nie bluźnij czarodzieju
<Wizard> a czym to się różni od techna?
<x_> smoq, np Blendera, ma ponad 20MB
<winter> Wizard: jeszcze 8 piw na 2 do wypicia
<szymon_g> witam
<winter> a witaj
<smoq> szymon_g: hej
<m477> cze winter
<Stirlitz> o przylazł fan rpmów
<winter> idę
<szymon_g> Stirlitz, ;)
<szymon_g> cze winter smoq
<smoq> x_: a co masz za plik pobrany?
<x_> taki jak być powinien tylko ma 12 KB
<szymon_g> kurde, ale mi ostra pizze dali :/
<smoq> a jak go otworzysz, w środku masz krzaczki, czy kod html?
<Stirlitz> Wizard, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pengye5_Y1s
<x_> to jest archiwum, hmm ale faktycznie w edytorze to hmtl wyskakuje
<smoq> plik z linkami jest w sieci czy masz na dysku?
<x_> na dysku
<smoq> hmm... a nie możesz tego po prostu przeglądarką pobrać?
<x_> ale chcę zrobić masowe pobieranie, tak, że wpisuję liste linków, grep znajduje odnośniki plików do pobrania ze strony i pobiera je później w kolejce itp
<x_> bo tak muszę wchodzić na każdą strone i bawić się w klikanie
<Stirlitz> grep tak nie zrobi, curl może
<Stirlitz> poza tym masz za krótkiego... nicka
<x_> chodzi o to, że pobiera ten plik, ale to jest html
<xxxxxxxxx_> pasuje?
<qermit> cześć striptiz
 * Stirlitz sie uśmiecha
 * qermit idzie spać
 * Stirlitz też bo liczył na żaby
<Admc> xxxxxxxxx_, czy przypadkiem nie jest to strona typu rapidshare?
<x_> ale próbowałem na innym pliku, pobierając program
<smoq> x_: zamień
<smoq> system("wget $l");
<smoq> na
<smoq> echo $l."\n";
<smoq> i wklej gdzieś, co wypisało
<x_> zaczekaj, błąd w linku, byćmoże uda się i tamto
<smoq> mhm
#ubuntu-pl 2011-06-26
<x_> http://z8yuyq.1fichier.com/jestem4pl.part1.rar?c=DLID ściągam tą stronę ...
<x_> robie grep 'http.*rar" ' -i index.html > plik.txt ...
<x_> i z plik.txt pobieram link
<x_> http://glb-b5.1fichier.com/get/z8yuyq/jestem4pl.part1.rar ten link powinien być bezpośrednim do pliku
<Wizard> lol, facet przebrany za motyla zakłócił procesję w czwartek
<Wizard> + dla faceta
<Wizard> najlepsze jest to, że "złapała go policja"
<Wizard> tak się zastanawiam od kiedy to bieganie w skrzydłach motyla jest wykroczeniem
<szymon_g> Wizard, zalezy od okolicznosci
<smoq> x_: a spróbuj
<smoq> wget -FrB <url_główny> <url_pliku>
<smoq> np.
<smoq> wget -FrB http://www.google.pl/ http://www.google.pl/index.html
<x_> ale tu jest troche inaczej, musiałbyś sam zobaczyć na tej stronce
<smoq> czekaj, ale jakie masz wyjście w plik.txt?
<x_> 						<a href="http://glb-b5.1fichier.com/get/z8yuyq/jestem4pl.part1.rar" title="Download jestem4pl.part1.rar">Click here to download jestem4pl.part1.rar</a>
<smoq> a jak dasz wget http://glb-b5.1fichier.com/get/z8yuyq/jestem4pl.part1.rar to pobierze ci kilka KB?
<x_> taa właśnie tak spojrzałem teraz
<smoq> xD to już wiem wszystko
<x_> ale w przeglądarce pobiera normalnie
<smoq> no właśnie xP
<x_> wiesz jak sobie z tym poradzić?
<smoq> czekaj, muszę coś znaleźć, gdzieś mi się na dysku zawieruszyło...
<Admc> pieprzony webkit
<Admc> gecko jednak lepsze
<smoq> http://wklej.to/OGuAj
<smoq> swego czasu męczyłem ulub.pl do pobierania muzyki z listy
<smoq> i jak się okazuje - zabezpieczyli się
<x_> hmm
<smoq> obejście polega na tym, że symuluję połączenie jak przeglądarka - cały czas trzymam jedną sesję i odwiedzam wszystkie strony, które normalnie musiałby odwiedzić user
<smoq> i wtedy działa
<smoq> skrypt trzebaby zmodyfikować pod tą stronę
<x_> chyba dam sobie spoój :P
<x_> ale dzięki...
<smoq> ^^ jak chcesz
<smoq> okej, będę uciekał. dobranoc wszystkim!
<x_> cześć
<winter> m477:
<m477> o/
<m477> do usłóg panie
<winter> co tam
<m477> a zastanawiam sie czy do sklepu nie isc
<winter> po co
<m477> po cos do pica zeby guarane przepic :P
<m477> a Ty w jakim stanie jestes słodziutki? :>
<winter> lekkigo upojenia, mój drogi
<winter> flaszka padła, teraz trzecie piwo otwieram
<m477> :)
<m477> zaraz i Ty padniesz :P
<winter> niet
<winter> eh kumpel idzie do domu
<winter> zostanę sam
<m477> ja jestem z Toba o/
<m477> wrazie czego zadzwonie po karetke
<winter> LoL
<m477> wszystko w trosce o Twoje zdrowie :)
<winter> LoL
<winter> i gdzie tą karetkę wyślesz?
<m477> powiem ze 'do wintera z irca'
<winter> tak, przyjadą napewno
<m477> podam  im hosta
<winter> unaffilated/winter
<m477> widze
<winter> napewno mają oddział hakerów na taki wypadek
<m477> ;-)
<m477> o/
<m477> nieznasz naszej sluzby zdrowia :p
<winter> kumpel poszedł ale 5 piw zostawił
<m477> :D
<m477> to do zera \o/
<winter> nom jeszcze czekam na innego ziomka
<m477> ;]
<winter> jak przyjdzie to jedno dostanie
<m477> :D
<winter> i zagramy w csa
<m477> co za wspanialo myslnosc :)
<winter> LoL
<m477> lulz
<winter> burp
<Skrzyp> purb
<winter> ...
<dweller> wubwubwubwub
<m477> winter: jestem re o/
<winter> m477: !!!
<Skrzyp> potrzebu ludzie od regexpow or so
<Skrzyp> ktokolwiek może niech pomoże
<Skrzyp> http://wklej.org/id/552865/
<Skrzyp> potzebuje wytabowac wszystkie essentials
<Skrzyp> potrzebuje po "create umiescic zamiast spacji wszedzie create
<Skrzyp> potem break i use
<Skrzyp> bedziecie wiedzieli o co chodzi
<winter> LoL
<winter> NIE
<Skrzyp> nie wiesz?
<Skrzyp> tak, wiem, strasznie poturbowane
<Skrzyp> już se sam poradziłem
<Skrzyp> ręczniee...
<m477> ?
<m477> czas zapierdalac Panowie :(
<m477> hehe laska z pokoju obok myla zeby i wyplula piane do zlewu w kuchni na naczynia :D
<winter> ]lol
<m477> winter: :)
<winter> m477:
<m477> nom
 * winter ogląda gits se01ep11
<m477> co to
<m477> i czemu:(
<winter> serial ghost in the shell
<winter> bo lubię
<m477> to ok :)
<szymon_g> m477, ladna chociaz?
<winter>  NightWish` ping
<m477> szymon_g: co
<m477> nie
<winter> brzydka :-(
<m477> + w ciazy ;d
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaCPB8tF1EU
<winter> m477: lol
<m477> ;d
<winter> m477: posłuchaj sobie numerka
<m477> zastanawiam sie czy chce mi sie isc spac :(
<winter> jak chcesz
<m477> wysylasz mi to codziennie jak jestes najebany :)
<winter> ale numerek odsłuchaj
<winter> m477: i jeszcze nie widziałeś?
<m477> widzalem
<winter> lul
<winter> z
<winter> lulz
<winter> lulz
<winter> lulz
<winter> lulz
<m477> ?
<winter> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=lulz
<m477> telefon mi sie przestawil i wskazuje 14, ale bede miec mind fucka rano jak sie obudze :D
<winter> lulz
<winter> ogólnie
<winter> to bym
<winter> kwasa zakurwił :-(
<winter> ale  nie ma
<m477> ;DDDDDDD
<m477> chuj jeszcze 1 odc family guya obejrze =]
<winter> lulz
<m477> why lulz
<winter> becaues it's so lulz
<winter> you did it for the lulz
<m477> w pon mam egz z ang. wiec to w ramach nauki :"D
<m477> lulz i did
<winter> yup
<m477> i do epic shit
<winter> and mudkipz
<m477> woot
 * winter odpala pet
<winter> a
<m477> fuu
<m477> fajki to gowno
<winter> nom
<winter> trzebaby w domu posprzątać
<winter> m477:
<winter> m477:
<winter> m477:
<winter> m477:
<m477> winter:
<winter> m477:
<m477> winter:
<winter> m477:
<m477> winter:
<winter> :-(
<m477> ?
<winter> zaraz do mnie ziomek pijany pewnie przyjdzie
<m477> can i inter up
<winter> po barach teraz grasuje
<m477> ;pd
<m477> ide spac
<m477> cze o/
<winter> \o
<winter> the saragossa manuscript
<beesel> dobry
<Dreadlish> o/
<Stirlitz> http://wiadomosci.gazeta.pl/Wiadomosci/1,80277,9845071,Czolowy_dysydent_Hu_Jia_wyszedl_na_wolnosc__ZDJECIA_.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3qddwuc> (at wiadomosci.gazeta.pl)
<Stirlitz> powinien na pierwsze imię mieć Ni
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> cześć
<bastetmilo> cześć Wizard
<Wizard> muszę pomyśleć nad jakimś śniadaniem
 * gjm też
<gjm> zabiłem go!
<gjm> hłe hłe
<Wizard> a to nie ty?
<Wizard> myślałem, że to ty :)
<gjm> to ja.
<gjm> 2 sesja
<Wizard> po co ci dwie sesje?
<gjm> zabijanie procesów z poziomu klienta = świetne uczucie
<gjm> Wizard: awaryja
<gjm> bo coś się wali
<gjm> awaryjna*
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> to na różnych komputerach to masz, tak?
<gjm> no, teraz już nie
<gjm> neta mi przycieli fajfuski
<qermit> awaria awaria nic nam nie przeszkodzi
<qermit> awaria dzisiaj nie przeszkodzi nie
<smoq> Cześć wszystkim ;)
<smoq> ping
<gjm> pong
<gjm> gem - set - mecz
<gjm> wygrałem!
<smoq> o nie!
<smoq> koniec świata!
<smoq> co słychać? :D
<gjm> wiatr zza okna
<smoq> głośno wieje?
<gjm> u mnie tak
<smoq> a u mnie po cichu, na paluszkach... xD
 * smoq zief
<gjm> muchę połkniesz
<gjm> smoq: chyba od niedawna na irc'u, co?
<smoq> yhym
<smoq> od wczoraj
<gjm> no tak
<gjm> świerzak :D
<gjm> /quit
<Nerihsa> s/świerzak/świeżak
<Nerihsa> :S
<smoq> ha ha ha, dobry żart
<smoq> aż tak niedomyślny nie jestem
<smoq> co słychać "starzy wymiatacze"?
<Wizard> nie jestem uzależniony, mogę przestać w każdej chwili
<smoq> ktoś coś takiego powiedział?
<Nerihsa> meow
<smoq> kici kici ;)
<gjm> jestem Artur, nie ircuje od 5 minut
 * smoq lmao
<qermit> nazywam sie piotrek, jestem anonimowym ircownikiem
<gjm> Nerihsa: soraski za ortografa, zapomniałem się
<qermit> tzn minute temu byłęm anonimowy
<gjm> qermit: jesteśmy z Tobą
<Wizard> qermit: zobacz jaki fajny skrót byłby od tego
<Wizard> należę do AI
<smoq> Artifical Inteligence ;) (czy jakoś tak)
<smoq> dobre ^^
<Wizard> hmm, znowu nie pojechałem do Glastonburry
<smoq> dlaczego?! jak mogłeś?!
<Wizard> :S
<Wizard> zapomniałęm
<smoq> w takim razie idę sobie... będę później. :P
<lisu> re
<Admc> o jak miło, wine 1.3.23 ma ulepszenia w obsłudze d3dx9, może gry będą chodziły szybciej
<lisu> Admc: może w ogóle będą chodziły
<Admc> akurat te w które gram chodzą dobrze
<lisu> Admc: u mnie tak samo, z taką różnicą ze pasjans jest natywnie w linuchu
<Admc> typowy polak, tylko narzekać potrafi
<lisu> Admc: kto narzeka?
<Admc> <lisu> Admc: może w ogóle będą chodziły
<Admc> to jest narzekanie i twierdzenie że na wine nie chodzą gry choć to nie prawda
<lisu> Admc: no... mam nadzieję, że może coś ruszy, ja nie narzekam, bo nie gram na linuxie.
<foreste> CZESC
<BlessJah> HEJ
<Szatan> o/
<foreste> czy na wine ruszy fallout tactics ?
<BlessJah> sprawdź
<BlessJah> i nam powiedz
<foreste> windows doprowadza mnie do szalu :<
<Wizard> o, jakiś Szatan tu siedzi nawet
<Psotnick> foreste: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=810&iTestingId=2313
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3egowdr> (at appdb.winehq.org)
<foreste> 12 h gram  zaliczylem 6 razy crash
<foreste> nawet dupnelo mi save ;/
<Wizard> no to grasz a pytasz się, czy działa?
<Szatan> http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic2016257.html fajny sprzęt
<Szatan> http://demotywatory.elektroda.pl/get_item_425_Kupilem_nowy_zasilacz_fir.html
<qermit> Szatan: mogę mieć 100x lepszy programator za 100zł
<Szatan> qermit: ze slotem SD?
<qermit> też
<qermit> i ethernetem
<qermit> i osbsługą PIC i innych urządzeń
<qermit> tzn mcu
<Szatan> http://demotywatory.elektroda.pl/get_item_327_Wytrzymaly_niemiecki_prze.html
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> Szatan: bo to jest taki kabel grubości pięści ;>
<Szatan> http://demotywatory.elektroda.pl/get_item_295_Kreatywnosc_Niezbedna_cec.html
<Szatan> http://demotywatory.elektroda.pl/get_item_277_Panie_Czym_zes_pan_podkr.html
<Szatan> http://demotywatory.elektroda.pl/get_item_284_Bezpieczenstwo_i_Higiena_.html
<foreste> ]killed windows ;d
<Szatan> http://demotywatory.elektroda.pl/get_default_p23.html
<Wizard> też im się nudzi
<lisu> Wizard: a może budyń?
<Szatan> lisu: a może lisicę?
<lisu> Szatan: nie pojmuję twojego toku myślenia, może to lepiej.
<lisu> ide, czołem.
<Nerihsa> nyoro~n
<czester> Siema.
<Tyczek> o/
 * Tyczek is playing: Olive [1996 Extra Virgin #1.04/12] Killing [01:44/04:17] (868kbps) (27.11MB) (FLAC) 
<Tyczek> O jeszcze działa. :P
<czester> Co działa?
<Tyczek> Skrypt. ;P
<czester> A.
<czester> U mnie nic nie gra bo dziewczyna śpi.
<Tyczek> Słuchawki. :>
<Dreadlish> hy
<czester> Nie mam
<czester> Nie jestem u siebie
<Dreadlish> to sy kup
<czester> Mam słuchawek opór ale w domu
<Dreadlish> a.
<czester> Tutaj po prostu i tak nie mam na to czasu.
<krisss117> witam
<krisss117> mam pytanie do znawców linuxa
<krisss117> podłączam lapka z ubuntu 10.04 do monitora
<krisss117> i wszystko ładnie, tylko jest jeden maly problem
<krisss117> na ekreanie TV cały  obraz faluje, szczegolnie widac to przy ostrych kolorach
<krisss117> w windowsie byla opcja synchronizacji vertical/horizontal ... w linuxie nie moge znalesc takich ustawien
<krisss117> czy znacie jakies rozwiązanie , albo czym moge poprobowac, zeby ustawic odpowiednie opcje
<krisss117> ?
<krisss117> bede bardzo wdzieczny
<Ozil> mozje npisz pierw jaką masz karte graficzną
<Ozil> i w końcu czy to jest monitor czy televizor
<lisu> krisss117: wypróbuj xrandr. man xrandr
<krisss117> TV
<krisss117> karta intela
<krisss117> xrandr proboje, ale nie daje mi nic
<krisss117> :/
<lisu> krisss117: czytałeś manuala do xrandr?
<dweller> chyba nie czytał
<witkacy> Ciaho, zrobiłem co mówiłeś wczoraj i było lepiej z dzwiękiem w skype a dziś wogóle to wywaliłem resamplera i wszystko działa jak złoto
<witkacy> teraz próbuję zrozumieć czemu skype widzi moją kamerke a kamerzysta pod wine jej niewidzi
<beesel> moze pomysl o jakims nie wiem jak to nazwac "proxy" dla kamerki
<beesel> na winde masz np manycam
<beesel> czy jakos tak sie to pisze
<witkacy> tak ale to jest kamerzysta który się łaczy z czatem na onecie można nadawać i odbierać odbiera dobrze ale mojej kam niewidzi wogóle
<m477> winter: o/
<Nerihsa> ktos korzysta z czatu na onecie :O
<witkacy> ta moja żona
<witkacy> na ubuntu 11.04
<m477> ;d
<winter> m477: \o
<m477> jak tam
<winter> kacyk lekki
<m477> zapij :d
<winter> niee
<m477> ja nie dawno wstalem
<m477> wypilem tigera + guarana i nadal spacmi sie chce :(
<winter> to śpij
<m477> 10h spalem ;o
<winter> kumpel rano w krzakach leżał
<winter> całe krzaki przed klatką zepsuł
<m477> ;d
<m477> czemu
<winter> ale dobże mu, telefon zgubił
<winter> dobrze mu tak
<BlessJah> winter: jakie są objawy?
<BlessJah> nie działają?
<winter> BlessJah: połamane
<winter> będą odrastały 5 lat
<m477> trzeba przyworcic kopie zapasowa
<Wizard> cześć, nieroby
<termi> czesc robolu
<Aleksander> Witajcie. Jak mogę ręcznie usunąć zależności z .deba?
<morfeusz888> zdenerwowałem się. Instaluję Windows
<termi> hahaha :)
<termi> nie instaluj
<morfeusz888> czemu
<termi> bo sie zdnerwujesz jezscze bardziej a windows ma okna :)
<termi> na co sie zdenerwowales?
<morfeusz888> ogólnie na Ubuntu
<morfeusz888> a innego distra nie chce
<termi> mnie te ubu 11.04 nie pasuje tez
<termi> 10tka byla dla mnie lepsza
<morfeusz888> 10.04 jest dobra, ale już jest niestety olewana
<termi> ano
<Aleksander> ale Unity? czy co dokładnie?
<morfeusz888> unity i jeszcze winff dowalił
<BlessJah> morfeusz888: arch
<termi> albo debian :)
<morfeusz888> nie polecano mi archa
<BlessJah> kto i czemu ci nie polecal?
<Aleksander> ja byłem wielkim zwolennikiem Archa
<Aleksander> ale za przeproszeniem spierdolili stabilność ostatnio
<BlessJah> Aleksander: ostatnio to znaczy kiedy?
<morfeusz888> BlessJah, paru znajomych też obcykanych w Linuksach
<BlessJah> morfeusz888: obcykanych znaczy zrobili coś ponad instalację ubuntu?
<termi> ocykanych to pojęcie względne
<Aleksander> BlessJah, jakiś miesiąc temu, część pakietów po prostu przestała współpracować
<Aleksander> i trzeba wszystko ręcznie obchodzić
<BlessJah> jakiś miesiac temu?
<morfeusz888> BlessJah, są adminami serwerowni stojących pod Linuksami
<Aleksander> np. sterowniki do drukarki, teraz jeszcze czcionki
<BlessJah> morfeusz888: ja tez byłbym ostrożny w stawianiu archa na serwie
<morfeusz888> BlessJah, archa akurat mieli na desktopie
<BlessJah> Aleksander: mam od 3 lat archa
<BlessJah> bez reinstalacji
<BlessJah> nie narzekam
<BlessJah> na desktopie, na lapku jest nieco krocej
<Aleksander> BlessJah, dokładnie. ja miałem rok i nie narzekałem. potem reinstalka i ZACZĄŁEM.
<Ciaho> opensuse > ubuntu
<Aleksander> anyway, jak wyedytować z DEBa zależności?
<Aleksander> bo mam dwa zepsute pakiety od producenta drukarki, kiedyś widziałem tutorial, ale zgubiłem
<Aleksander> nvm, znalazłem
<BlessJah> instalacja z force by nie pomogla z zaleznosciami?
<winter> http://geekfun.pl/computer-virus-lg.jpg
<Wizard> winter: nie ma Zeusa?
<Wizard> ani win95? :>
<winter> http://geekfun.pl/adobe_updater.jpg
<smoq> winter: xD
<Wizard> winter: cały dzień głupoty przeglądasz?
<Wizard> no zaraz pierdolca dostanę
<Wizard> jebak netbeans mi nie podkreśla błędów w kodzie
<Wizard> :S
<termi> jeb tv sie mi zebal
<termi> :)
<winter> ech
<smoq> uch...
 * smoq patrzy na spływające po szybie krople deszczu...
<winter> fajnie masz
<winter> a właśnie
<smoq> mówisz?
<winter> musze coś zabrać z balkonu
<smoq> kota?
<smoq> :D
<Wizard> :D
<winter> nie mam kota :<
 * Wizard zna taki obrazek na dworze leje i kot taki przyklejony do szyby z drugiej strony
<smoq> koty są fajne... a w szczególności Nyan ;)
<Wizard> a co to za jeden?
<Wizard> ah
<smoq> http://youtu.be/QH2-TGUlwu4
<winter> :3
<Wizard> aby obejrzeć musisz mieć flash
<Wizard> nic nie muszę, suko!
<BlessJah> Wizard: masz rozdwojenie jaźni?
<BlessJah> BlessJah: chyba masz rację
<smoq> zapewne
<smoq> definitywnie?
<smoq> co?
<Wizard> mówiłem do firefoksa
<BlessJah> hum...
<BlessJah> Wizard: zwidy?
<Wizard> otworzyłem ten link co smoq dał
<Wizard> i on do mnie, że coś muszę
<BlessJah> brb, musze nakarmić jednorożca
<Wizard> nic nie muszę
<Wizard> BlessJah: to jakieś nowe określenie na masturbację?
<winter> lol
<BlessJah> Wizard: ja przynajmniej nie mówię do własnego ptaszka
<smoq> chyba lisa?
<smoq> nazywaj go jak chcesz... xD
<BlessJah> smoq: z ust mi to wyjąłeś
<Wizard> dobra, mało mnie obchodzi co sobie skąd wyjmujecie
 * smoq robi facepalm'a...
<Wizard> nie działa mi :/
<BlessJah> Wizard: lis, bo zakrada się od kurnika i...
<BlessJah> dobra, nie, cofam
<winter> piłem wczoraj korkowaną wódkę
 * smoq bije brawo
<Wizard> a jaka to jest?
<smoq> nie ważne, bijemy brawo
<BlessJah> Wizard: kup pół litra wódki, odkręć nakrętke i wsadź korek
<BlessJah> otrzymasz korkowaną wódkę
<winter> Wizard: "siwucha"
<winter> zazwyczaj nie pijam wódki ale nie było nic innego
<Wizard> co , rodzice na wakacje pojechali?
<winter> na dodatek nie mieliśmy kieliszków
<winter> Wizard: nie mieszkam teraz z rodzicami
<dweller> teraz już nikt Ci nie uwierzy
<winter> hm?
<BlessJah> winter: zdobyłeś się na odwagę i podbiłeś do ewy?
<Wizard> do jakiej znów Ewy?
<smoq> ej, help, dzwoni do mnie koleś pyta, skąd pobrać sterowniki do zasilacza... co mu powiedzieć?
<Wizard> z internetu, ze strony producenta
<Nerihsa> oklepany suchar
<BlessJah> smoq: za dwie dychu mu zgrasz na pena i zainstalujesz
<Wizard> tylko powiedz mu, że są pod dosa tylko
<winter> BlessJah: nie była aktywan na facebooku od 3 tygodni chyba
<BlessJah> winter: to teraz sie laski na FB podrywa?
<smoq> Nerihsa: nie, autentycznie mam gościa na linii
<Wizard> smoq: no to masz już dwa rozwiązania
<winter> BlessJah: one way or another
<Nerihsa> no to mu powiedz ze nie trza sterownikow no co za problem
<Wizard> jakiś winter zachlał i zamiast dzwonić do Ewy, to dzwoni do serwisu i se jaja robi
<winter> ble zimny obiad, nie jem
<smoq> ^^
<BlessJah> winter: przy czym ty akurat przez FB to robisz
<BlessJah> a raczej nie robisz
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> ewy nie ma na fb, bo znalazła faceta i jej sie kliaknie znudziło :>
<winter> a możliwe
<smoq> "nie, ja dzwoniłem do innego informatyka i on mi powiedział, że trzeba sterownik"
<gjm> to niech mu ściągnie
<BlessJah> gjm++
<smoq> 500W to producent zasilacza...
<dweller> >.>
<Nerihsa> meow
<Nerihsa> daj mu strone ze zdjeciami kotow
<dweller> nyan nyan
<winter> meow2
<smoq> kolo pojedzie do serwisu, żeby mu zrobili O.o
<dweller> nie wiem nawet jak komuś mogło wpaść do głowy instalowac sterownik do zasilacza ;s
<BlessJah> smoq: znam ludzi ktorzy za czasow win98 jezdzili do serwisu jak im sie grafika powiekszyla
<dweller> BlessJah: autopsja? ;s
<BlessJah> dweller: nie, jak zobaczylem ze taszczy komputer to spytalem co sie stalo
<smoq> znam kolesia, który wieszał na mnie psy, że mu nie działa komputer, który zrobiłem. pojechałem do niego i... podpiąłem zasilanie...
<winter> ale mam burdel w pokoju
<BlessJah> stare
<BlessJah> winter: a jakie ceny?
<winter> BlessJah: :-d
<BlessJah> probojesz polizac wlasny nos?
<BlessJah> ff
<BlessJah> nie ma to jak praca na dwoch kompach naraz...
<dweller> wygodnie
<smoq> BlessJah: nie udało mi się ;)
<BlessJah> dweller: chyba ze pomyla ci sie klawiatury
<dweller> BlessJah: nie wiesz co to synergy? :D
<BlessJah> niezaleznie czy wiem czy nie i tak mnie pewno oswiecisz
<termi> jest tu jakis spec od hdmi?
<BlessJah> termi: zadaj pytanie
<BlessJah> może ktoś będzie widział
<dweller> BlessJah: http://tinyurl.com/yjus7kv
<BlessJah> niech zgadne, let me google?
<BlessJah> haha, zgadłem!
<dweller> trzeba edukować ludność jak sie google uzywa
<BlessJah> dweller: ja wiem jak sie google uzywa
<BlessJah> przy czym pracuje na dwoch kompach na raz a i termin zaczyna mnie cisnąć
<Wizard> pieprzyć google
<Wizard> duckduckgo ftw
<dweller> BlessJah: no to sshd sobie postaw i putty uzywaj
<dweller> albo ssh
<dweller> nie wiem co ty tam za komputery masz
<BlessJah> VNC predzej, jedno to windows drugie linux
<BlessJah> lap i desktop
<dweller> no to masz synergy
<dweller> albo ssh jak tylko terminala uzywasz
<smoq> weź dodatkowy stół i postaw po prawej lub lewej i usiądź na obrotowym krześle
<dweller> jak prawdziwy haker
<BlessJah> dam sobie rade
<BlessJah> spokojnie
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> wyjeb drugi komputer
<BlessJah> lapek na biurku, desktop pod
<BlessJah> monitory jeden bok drugiego
<winter> jeszcze 2 tygodnie i wzbogacę się o 17" crtka
<BlessJah> winter: jak masz za dużo miejsca na biurku
<winter> właśnie wyniosę chyba szafkę z pokoju i wstawię drugie biurko
 * dweller 19" z maka starego
<winter> u stawię drugie stanowisko
<BlessJah> dweller: brakuje czasownika
<dweller> i mi się blat biurka wgiął
<m477> winter: lou
<dweller> BlessJah: screw you
<winter> m477: o/
<m477> winter: o/
<winter> sup
<m477> rowniez :)
<winter> what's up*
<m477> ile moze herbata stygnac
<winter> jak można pić zimną herbatę
<m477> it's too hot
<smoq> mleko?
<m477> ich bin studiren
<winter> lolwut
<m477> ;d
<smoq> studiere nicht!
<smoq> Deutsch ist schlecht
<m477> was du gejen
<m477> ja gut
<m477> ich nicht spreche deutsch
<smoq> byłem zagrożony z niemieckiego :P
<Skrzyp> Dobra, co polecacie? Gnołm? Iksfce? Upenbogz?
<Wizard> bo ci się nie chciało
<Wizard> Skrzyp: gnome
<m477> o/
 * smoq poleca Gnoma
<Skrzyp> 2:0:0 dla gnome
<Skrzyp> Ktoś poleca coś innego?
<m477> pojdz na #kubuntu to beda kde polecac ;p
<smoq> stopa rządzi!
<winter> Skrzyp: xfce jest super
<Skrzyp> 2:1:0 dla gnome
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: BJDE
<Skrzyp> Co?!
<m477> xfc- Xtreme Fighting Championships
<Skrzyp> :P
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: BlessJah Desktop Environmet
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: A jest? :D
<BlessJah> a jak ładnie poprosisz
<smoq> i tak nic nie przebije CLI :P
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: tak opisuję to co sam złożę
 * Skrzyp ładnie prosi.
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: dawniej w oparciu o JWM budowane, obecnie oparte o awesome
<Skrzyp> Jakieś miks xfce+upenbogz
<dweller> Skrzyp: xmonad
<Skrzyp> hehehe
<Skrzyp> ale mowie o DEach
<Wizard> Skrzyp: to bjde nie warto
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: openbox+tint2+wbar+urxvt+feh+xcmopmgr
<Skrzyp> feh?
<dweller> Skrzyp: xmonad + elemnty gnome
<BlessJah> do ustawiania tapety
<Skrzyp> a...
<dweller> BlessJah: nitrogen lepszy
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: ale główne zastosowanie to ogladanie obrazkow
<Skrzyp> xmonad 2 gnome 3 xfce 1 openbox 1
<BlessJah> potezny program xD
<Skrzyp> wezme ob
<Skrzyp> bedzie wiecej ramu dla minecrafta
<Wizard> a potem po godzinie zainstaluję gnome
<BlessJah> dweller: ustawianie tapety to poboczna korzysc
<dweller> http://wstaw.org/w/yNe/
<dweller> macie nawet screena
<Skrzyp> A bo se wybiore w CLI
<Skrzyp> siedze prze "Select packages" Archa
<BlessJah> dweller: http://blessjah.tk/de/
<m477> dweller: co to za srodowisko?
<Skrzyp> I sie zastanawiam
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: zaznacz obie grupy, tj base i base-devel
<BlessJah> czy jak tam dokładnie one sie nazywaja
<BlessJah> i to w sumie wszystko, mozesz poszukac i machnac sudo openssh i inne, ale to lepiej pozniej instalowac
<dweller> m477: to jest xmonad właśnie :>
<m477> fajnie to wyglada
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: ale tam jest Archboot
<Skrzyp> i to jest nie tylko base i devel
<BlessJah> archboot?
<Skrzyp> tylko gnome, kde, xfce...
<Skrzyp> Taki live archa na sterydaach
<Skrzyp> z aktualnym kernelem
<Skrzyp> i obslyga efi/gpt
<BlessJah> łapię
<Skrzyp> ma nawet irssi :P
<BlessJah> koniec tego dobrego
<BlessJah> zwijam manatki
<BlessJah> CYA
<smoq> 3maj się
<Skrzyp> CUL
 * Skrzyp zbiera sie do robienia bloga.
<Skrzyp> A nie wie, co wybrac.
<dweller> to co wszyscy
<dweller> wordpressa
<Skrzyp> Znaczy platformę jaką.
<dweller> albo drupala
<Skrzyp> (Nie obywatelską)
<Skrzyp> A coś lżejszego?
<m477> dweller: jak zainstaluje tego xmonada z repo to nie zwali mi sie gnome?
<Skrzyp> Bo np. toto/dorothy na railsach jest fajne
<Skrzyp> Ale az za lekkie
<Skrzyp> m477: nie
<Skrzyp> w GDMie sie wybiera
<Skrzyp> lub w innym deemie
<dweller> m477: nie jestem pewien czy chcesz go instalować, ale nie wywali
<m477> Skrzyp: gdm okno przy logowaniu? :>
<m477> dweller: czemu, ma jakies zasadnicze wady?
<gjm> http://arturcieslak1.deviantart.com/
<dweller> m477: trzeba sobie skonfigurować bez klikania myszką :>
<dweller> i ghc waży 700MB :D
<m477> tzn?
<dweller> no zainstaluj i zobaczysz
<m477> ale co myszy tam nie ma? :<
<dweller> jest
<dweller> ale się jej raczej nie używa za dużo
<m477> no na gnomie tez czesto okna klawiatura przelaczam
<Skrzyp> u mnie xmonad z depami tylko 60mb wziął
<Skrzyp> Od dzisiaj 15:00 kde omijam szerokim łukiem
<dweller> Skrzyp: 60mb paczki
<dweller> ghc po rozpakowaniu 700mb zajmuje
<m477> dweller: ktore paczki mam pobrac z repo?
<m477> bo jest kilka
<dweller> Installed Size : 702392.00 K
<Skrzyp> dweller: to jakieś supermega gz.xz.bz2 ? :P
<dweller> m477: xmonad i xmonad-contrib
<Skrzyp> O kur...
<m477> chyba xmonadcontrib
<Wizard> Skrzyp: co się stało?
<m477> bo innej nie ma
<Skrzyp> Po wybraniu wszystkich pakietów w Packages...
<dweller> :D
<Skrzyp> Zamiast OK nacisnąłem Abort
<Wizard> ?
<dweller> m477: nie wiem jak to sie w ubuntu nazywa
<gjm> Skrzyp: wkurzają takie rzeczy
<m477> spoko
<Skrzyp> gjm: Powinno być "Ar ju werywerywerywery siur?"
<gjm> ale jak chcesz coś niepotrzebnego usunąć to Ci klody pod nogi rzucają ;f
<Skrzyp> Dobra, coś do blogowania lżejszego od WP, a cięższego od http://cloudhead.io/toto znacie?
<gjm> jekyll?
<m477> dweller: http://wklej.org/hash/92a42fba039/ hm?
<Skrzyp> gjm: Ale jak chcesz kde4 postawić to tylko jeden metapakiet... :/
<Skrzyp> gjm: A coś z webowym panelem?
<gjm> e, to nie wiem
<Skrzyp> A, już wiem!
<dweller> m477: może to i ten -dev
<Skrzyp> `g TextPattern
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: Textpattern CMS A flexible, elegant and easy-to-use content ...: <http://textpattern.com/>
<Skrzyp> Kiedyś mi się obiło o uszy.
<dweller> za to nie lubie ubuntu i debiana, nic nie jest jednoznaczne ;s
<Wizard> huh?
<Wizard> nie jest?
<m477> dweller: pisze ze go juz mam
 * Skrzyp lubi ubuntu-look, ale środeczek jabłuszka do jest skrypt na skrypcie skryptem przekładany
<Skrzyp> i to z bygami
<Skrzyp> + indicator indykatora indykatorującego indykator
<Skrzyp> Tak, tak, wywalcie mnie jeszcze...
<Wizard> ?
<gjm> e?
<Skrzyp> Zaraz przujdzie jakiś ubufan operator i mnie wywali.
<gjm> jak tu prawie nikt nie ma ubuntu
<m477> jak sie czyta 'acknowledgement' ? :P
<Skrzyp> aknołledżment
<winter> nom
<m477> thx:P
<Skrzyp> dhcpcd? :P
<gjm> ja nie czytam, ja wiem
<Skrzyp> gjm: A, to widzę sami swoi.
<gjm> :)
<gjm> chyba źle przeczytał
<Wizard> czas na inkę
 * gjm woli herbatę
 * Skrzyp woli wodę
 * smoq woli dziewczynę
<Skrzyp> Dobry klient e-mail for GTK, exclude Thunderbird?
<termi> BlessJah: czy hdmi dziala na zasadzie out i in zamiennie
<gjm> jak się pije dziewczynę?
<termi> czy albo jest out albo in
<Skrzyp> gjm: ostrożnie.
<gjm> Skrzyp: hłe hłe, już wiem jak
<smoq> gjm: zwyczajnie ;)
<gjm> Skrzyp: Evolution nie polecam
<Skrzyp> gjm: Ja szukam czegoś nie-gnome,nie-mozilla
<Wizard> Skrzyp: claws-mail
<Wizard> osobiście używam w domu i w pracy
<Skrzyp> Zaznaczone
<smoq> Outlook Express :P
<Wizard> jest z gtk?
<Skrzyp> Outcook Express chyba
<m477> co za gowno ten xmonad, nadet nie chce sie uruchomic
<Wizard> nie nie chce, tylko nie umiesz
<Skrzyp> Uruchomił się, pacanie
<Skrzyp> Tylko go nie widać
<gjm> haha, jaki pocisk
<m477> 10 min pisze ze sprawdza baterie
<Wizard> m477: przeczytał co to jest w ogóle?
<Skrzyp> Mod-Shift-Enter a potem man xmonad
<Wizard> Skrzyp: chciał dobrze, wyszło jak zwykle :D
<m477> Skrzyp: tylko ze jest caly czas obraz logujacego sie ubuntu
<m477> a na konsoli zawias
 * Wizard wali czołem w stół
 * Skrzyp tudzież
<Skrzyp> :PP
<Skrzyp> Ale mamy zlewę
<m477> pada deszcz?
<Wizard> u mnie nie
<m477> u mnie tez nie
<Skrzyp> Przed użyciem zapoznać się z farmaceutą dołącznym do treści opakowania, badź skonsultować się z lekarzem ulotek, gdyż każdy debil niewłaściwie używany zagraża twojemu życiu lun zdrowium.
<gjm> ahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
<gjm> padłem
<Skrzyp> u mnie nie
<gjm> m477: gratki
<m477> ?\
<gjm> nvm
<Skrzyp> RTFM
<m477> a no to dziekuje
<Wizard> julek: ping
<gjm> m477: proszę, nie pisz już nic bo nie chcę alptopa czyścić
<gjm> laptopa
<m477> to wyjdz :(
<Wizard> hmm, powinniście brać przykład z #xubuntu
<Skrzyp> A co tam?
<Wizard> tam niechętnie udzielają informacji na temat programów, które nie są z xubuntu
<Skrzyp> :PP
<Wizard> a użytkownicy innych systemów są niekoniecznie mile widziani
<Skrzyp> A tu ktoś jest z ubuntu? :P
<Wizard> a tutaj połowa mądrali ma jakieś archy czy inne gówno
 * gjm 
<Skrzyp> exclude m477
 * Skrzyp potwierdza
<Wizard> ja mam
 * Skrzyp miał sabayona, to co, nie był mądralą?
<Skrzyp> :P
 * gjm ma to i to
<winter> mam xubuntu 10.10 na starym laptopie
<Skrzyp> ja na starym laptopie mam...
<winter> liczy się?
<Skrzyp> archa mam, no
<Skrzyp> a u siebie miałem ubuntu...
<Skrzyp> ...w zeszły czwartek
<Filar> Ktoś chętny na ustawkę w wesnoth?
<beesel> jak stary laptop?
<Skrzyp> jak sie chciałem gnoma z appmenu-indykator pooglądać,
<winter> z 8 lat ma
<Skrzyp> beesel: tak stary, że aż go nie widać
<beesel> model
<beesel> ja mam ibm thinkpad t23
<gjm> jakie wyznania
<beesel> gjm: a tam wyznania ...
<Skrzyp> a ja mam compaqa presario 1400
<Skrzyp> zaginam
<Skrzyp> miałem mieć C= A300
<Skrzyp> ale się gościu sfochal
<beesel> Skrzyp: co miales miec ??
<Skrzyp> beesel: Commodore Amiga 3000T
<beesel> miodzio :D
<beesel> mam w domu u rodzicow moja A500+
<Skrzyp> ale se kupie na gieldzie
<Skrzyp> i dam AmigaOS 4
<Skrzyp> I bedzie nawet firefox
<beesel> haha
<Skrzyp> znaczy ja chromiumowiec
<Skrzyp> ale co tam
<beesel> ten kompak gorszy od mojego imb
<Skrzyp> Tam nic nie dziala
<Skrzyp> A nawet vesa ma opory
<beesel> u mnie chodzi ubu 11
<beesel> aktualnie
<Skrzyp> a u mnie aktualnie jest zabootowany live archboota
<Skrzyp> i se pakiety odhaczam
<beesel> :)
<Skrzyp> Zaznacze jakies 10% repo
<Skrzyp> a zaleznosci pociagną 50%
<beesel> a ja wlasnie zaszalalem kazalem przekonwertowac wideo z komureczki ... 40 min obrabianie i przepchania do ogg
<beesel> tak z ciekawosci jest jeszcze xmms dosstepny na repo ?
<Skrzyp> jezd
<beesel> a no jest xmms2 :D
<Skrzyp> MOCP lepszy
<beesel> nie znam ... musze przyznac \
<Skrzyp> Music On Console
<Skrzyp> Player
<Skrzyp> Tylko szkoda ze nie ma wizualizacji
<Skrzyp> np. taki oscyloskop z aalib
<Wizard>  
<beesel> do xmms gui sie znajdzie
<Matan[M]> bry
<Dreadlish> no no
<Wizard> a co, teraz szukacie dla Skrzypa odtwarzacza?
<Wizard> mocp!
<Skrzyp> nie
<Skrzyp> sam wiem jaki player dobry
<Skrzyp> MOCP ftw.
<Skrzyp> Nosz kur...a m...!
<Skrzyp> Cholera jasna, no!
<Skrzyp> Escape se nacisnąłem!
<Dreadlish> nie bo MPD
<Dreadlish> MPD!
<Dreadlish> MPD!
<ohir> Skrzyp: audacious ma starą skórę xmms1 dostępną
<Skrzyp> Małop Pokorny Deamon?
<Skrzyp> ohir: ale co ja?
<Dreadlish> Music Player Daemon
<Skrzyp> Wiem, wiem
<Dreadlish> ncmpcpp na asusie a obsługuje hpka
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> poza tym masz szeroki wybór daemonów
<ohir> s/Skrzyp:/beesel:/ audacious ma starą skórę xmms1 dostępną
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: a coś do hdauido? :P
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: kup sobie karte dźwiękową.
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: Tak
<Skrzyp> Jasne
<Dreadlish> tak
<Skrzyp> Do laptopa
<Dreadlish> a nie na takim shicie jedziesz
<Dreadlish> tak
<Skrzyp> I se ku...a na zewnątrz bede trzymał.
<Dreadlish> na usb
<Dreadlish> esi maya 44
<Dreadlish> jest na usb
<Dreadlish> 2ms chyba latency
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> bo jest o jakieś 10000% lepsza od tego szitu co ty masz
<Skrzyp> To przy apgrejdzie kompa
<Dreadlish> a co ci nie działa?
<Skrzyp> No ten glupi mikrofonik i ekscesy są z słuchawkomikrą
 * Dreadlish @asus ~ % lsmod | grep hda
<Dreadlish> snd_hda_codec_realtek   225687  1
<Dreadlish> snd_hda_intel          19261  1
<Dreadlish> snd_hda_codec          66793  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel
<Dreadlish> :(
<Dreadlish> a ona jest normalnie dżekowa?
<Skrzyp> Ja chce se przez mumble pogadać, a tu "piiiiiisizszszszszuuu"
<Dreadlish> no to wyłącz micro boosta miszczu
<Ciaho> czemu miało by przez boosta piszczeć?
<Skrzyp> teraz ni mam co i jak
<Skrzyp> ja tu stawiam
<Dreadlish> Ciaho: normalnie
<Dreadlish> PulseAudio: Connection failure: Connection refused
<Dreadlish> FUCKYA!
<Skrzyp> Pulseaudio ssie
<Dreadlish> btw. u mnie też piszczy
<Skrzyp> Wywaliłem sabayonowi
<Ciaho> pulse umarło
<Skrzyp> To się całe KDE zbuntowało
<Ciaho> ta
<Skrzyp> Nawet Konsole wywyalało brak libpulse :P
<Dreadlish> dawaj ip serwa
<Ciaho> jak usuniesz pulseaudio ale libpulse zostawisz to bedzie szłać
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: co?
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: MUMBLO
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: elitecraft.mumble.com:6669
<Skrzyp> I teraz wszyscy wbiegają.
<Ciaho> Skrzyp, cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 |grep Codec
<Skrzyp> Dam ci admina potem
<julek> Wizard: o/
<Skrzyp> Ciaho: momento, później
<Wizard> julek: cześć
<Skrzyp> KTOOO CHCEEE COOOŚ ZEEEE SKLEEEEPUUU????
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Wizard> zarypę tego netbeansa dziaisj
<Wizard> Skrzyp: kup mi srebrnego smoka
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: ja. nowego deada
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Skrzyp> Wizard: jak będą
<Dreadlish> to coś się zrąbało w całym hda
<Dreadlish> bo u mnie też ten micro chodzi jak chce
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: rzuć ramem, to będzie
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: takbtw. Nie ma żadnego modfirmware dla mojego Asmaxa
<Skrzyp> 504g
<Dreadlish> no to masz problem
<Skrzyp> A ja tam znc chciałęm mieć
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: to całe hda jest spierdzolone
<Dreadlish> zaraz znajde jakiś bugtracker
<Skrzyp> Nawtykaj im
<Wizard> co to jest znc? klient irca?
<Ciaho> bnc
<Dreadlish> coś mam
<Skrzyp> taki nowy bałnser
<Skrzyp> wisiator nickuff
<Dreadlish> ta
<Wizard> po polsku mówi się wisiacz :)
<Dreadlish> mam jakiś dziwny ster
<Dreadlish> zobaczymy co nam zagada
<Dreadlish> alsa-driver-unstable-snapshot.tar.bz2
<Dreadlish> i luff it
<Ciaho> Dreadlish,  cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 |grep Codec
<Dreadlish> panie
<Dreadlish> to spieprzyli coś w driverze
<Dreadlish> bo wcześniej działało i to dobzre
<Skrzyp> Ej, jak mam na dysku GPT
<Skrzyp> To musze wybrac Gruba2 BIOS, czy UEFI?
<Dreadlish> to nic sie nie dzieje
<Dreadlish> bierz gruba 2
<Skrzyp> Ale bios, czy uefi?
<Dreadlish> BIOS
<Skrzyp> okja
<Dreadlish> ty nie masz sraka maka
<Skrzyp> :P
<Skrzyp> A na takim normalPC da sie miec uefi?
<Dreadlish> nie
<julek> Wizard: co tam?
<Dreadlish> na normal normal nie
<Dreadlish> MAM ALSA DRIVER
<Dreadlish> hallelujah
<Skrzyp> ale na normal amd64
<Skrzyp> JEEEEEST!
<Dreadlish> tera jeszcze depmod
<Dreadlish> i reload
<Skrzyp> i sprawdź mikro
<Dreadlish> czyli rbt
 * Dreadlish reboot
<Skrzyp> Łorning - Setup detected no bios_grub flagged (GUID) GPT partition. Du ju łont to install grub bla bla bla?
<Skrzyp> sie pogubiłem
<Dreadlish> dodupy
<Dreadlish> było normalnie zainstalować gruba
<Ciaho> masz dźwięk? :D
<Dreadlish> dźwięk mam
<Dreadlish> micro nie
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: Łorning - Setup detected no bios_grub flagged (GUID) GPT partition. Du ju łont to install grub bla bla bla?
<Skrzyp> ale mam te gpt
<Ciaho> może w alsamixerze go włacz?
<Dreadlish> mam włączonego?
<Dreadlish> tylko piszczy i sprzęga
<Dreadlish> nie ma boosta
<Dreadlish> i jest na 10%
<Dreadlish> https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=5398
<Dreadlish> tak btw
<Dreadlish> naprawiłem
<Dreadlish> zamutuj headphones w alsamixerze
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> mam
<Dreadlish> i nawet dobrze działa
<Ciaho> headphones? nie używacie słuchawek?
<Dreadlish> aż za dobrze bo słysze jak pisze
<Dreadlish> Ciaho: w laptopie czasem nie
<Ciaho> ale do mumbla
<Dreadlish> czasem
<Dreadlish> jak je odzyskam to używam
<Dreadlish> bo siostra ma stypendium a już kurde nie może sobie kupić =.=
<Dreadlish> nawet by to jej pasowało
<Ciaho> no to nic dziwnego że sie piszczy jak na głośnikach jedziecie
<Dreadlish> bo jej na takie rzeczy trzeba fakturę
<Dreadlish> Ciaho: stfu
<Ciaho> :D
<Dreadlish> to nie powinno tak zbierać
<Dreadlish> spieprzyli coś przy sterowniku i już
<Dreadlish> teraz to jest takie czułe że przy 10% słysze jak oddycham
<Dreadlish> (na słuchawkach)
<Ciaho> jak ktoś ma słuchawki i leży obok laptopa to dobrze że może sobie dać aż za duże zbieranie
<Dreadlish> o hoooy
<Dreadlish> BARBRA STREISAND
<Dreadlish> i tak do dupy brzmi
<Dreadlish> nie ma tu ktoś jakiegoś equalizera?
<Dreadlish> teraz niech jeszcze dojdzie przy sierra leone do wubania :D
<Dreadlish> nie no - ja te słuchawki dzisiaj rozpieprze chyba
<lisu> re
<Wizard> nullpointer nullpointerem pogania
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: Chrzanię GPT
<Skrzyp> Zrobiłem zwykły MBR
<gjm> jak sama nazwa wskazuje GPT = Gówniane Partition Table
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> a sztuka penetracji za 30zł :/
<Dreadlish> nie mogli dać wcześniej?
<Dreadlish> ja za 60 kupiłem
<Skrzyp> Grub-się-sype Potężnie Tutaj
<Dreadlish> Grubosyp Potężny Tu
<jacekowski> http://www.wykop.pl/link/792825/uwazaj-przy-wyprzedzaniu-on-board/
<jacekowski> i w tym filmiku widac roznice pomiedzy polska a UK, w UK koles by depnal w hamulec zamiast klakson i jedyne co by sie stalo to by sobie nie wyprzedzil ciezarowki
<jacekowski> co zreszta jest duza szansa ze by w ogole nie probowal ciezarowki wyprzedzic
<smoq> ale pasy miał zapięte
<winter> hmm
<smoq> w 0:16 słychać odpinanie
<winter> chyba zorganizuję lanparty
<smoq> 0:15 przepraszam
<m477> lamparty?
<winter> lanparty
<m477> :-)
<winter> ostatnie robiłem 4 lata temu
<Dreadlish> a w co?
<winter> fajnie żeby było z 8 osób
<winter> Dreadlish: nie wiem jeszcze
<winter> Dreadlish: ostatnio graliśmy 4 lata temu w css, wc3, swat4 i ut2004
<m477> grajcie w heroes
<winter> m477: ocipiałeś?
<m477> :(
<winter> gra turowa na lanparty?
<Skrzyp> :P
<Skrzyp> W Nexuiza gracie?
<winter> wątpie, ja przynajmniej nie
<Skrzyp> W Nexuiza gracie?
<smoq> Return to Castle Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory ;)
<Skrzyp> Albo w Hedgewarsy
<winter> LoL, bez przesady
<Skrzyp> Ewentualnie OpenTTD
<Skrzyp> Albo Minecraft
<m477> diablo II \o/
<Skrzyp> Na ZombieSiege
<winter> szkoda, że sc2 nie ma opcji lana
<m477> ale to lan party by z tyg musialo trwac
<winter> ale blizzard dał z tym dupy
<m477> :)))
<m477> spac mi sie chce ;/
<winter> to się prześpij
<winter> ja herbatkę sobie zrobie
<m477> lipa wstalem nie dawno
<m477> tez wypilem juz herbatke po/
<m477> o/*
 * Skrzyp ribód
<Dreadlish> http://geekfun.pl/apple_vs_pc.jpg
<winter> Dreadlish: przeglądałem to dzisiaj
<Dreadlish> winter: nie tylko ty :D
<Dreadlish> konieczny to ma z wszystkich beke ;d
 * beesel glodny macie jakis pomysl ... na kolacje 
<Dreadlish> studenckie - bułka z chlebem
<Dreadlish> a tak na rl
<Dreadlish> bułka z szynką
<winter> http://geekfun.pl/microsoft_facts.jpg
<beesel> grrryafsdgshgfdsa
<beesel> -gafdoeafblea
<beesel> ear
<Wilczek> sudo rm -v -r /usr/beesel
<beesel> ha ha ha zabawny jestes :P
<beesel> a nie /home/beesel ?
<Wilczek> usr kojarzy się z user
<Wilczek> :D
<beesel> si
<beesel> kurna zaraz na glowe dostane ... mam ochote cos zezreć
<czesmir> polowanie na dzika?
<arucreid> ??
<arucreid> witam wszystkich
<beesel> cze arucreid
<gjm> arucreid: po co te "??" ?
<gjm> arucreid: witaj btw
<arucreid> pierwszy raz tu jestem sorx:)
<beesel> przyzwyczajenie z gg
<gjm> beesel++;
<beesel> liczyl na emotke :D
<arucreid> laik, noob, lamer etc rozumiecie;-)
<arucreid> no way bez przesady:)
<gjm> arucreid: co jest?
<arucreid> słuchajcie szukam jakichs ciekawych pokoi
<arucreid> rozumiem ze tu gada sie generalnie na luzie czy jest jakis konkret temat?
<arucreid> ciekawych pokoi związanych stricte z ubuntu itp
<beesel> arucreid: łazienka jest fajna ... mam tam umywalke wanne
<Wilczek> Kuchnia
<Wilczek> Jest lodówka :D
<beesel> oj to nie trafilem
<beesel> Wilczek: pusta chyba
<Wilczek> W pokoju #kuchnia jest kilka osób :D
<arucreid> cwaniaki, dobrze łapiecie za słówka:D
<beesel> arucreid: #5.0 i #5,0 polecam :D
<arucreid> dobra - kanał? dobrze?:P
<Wilczek> TVN
<arucreid> lool
<smoq> Tv Trwam
<beesel> arucreid: napisalem ci wejdz tam :D
<Wilczek> Religia.tv
<winter> nasl.tv
<arucreid> nie nie bo rydzyka do watykanu wysyłaja
<gjm> beesel: oj, jaki ty śmieszny jesteś
<gjm> arucreid: nie za bardzo jest jak polecać bo to tzw. reklama, a to nie jest miło widziane
<arucreid> beesel o co chodziło z #5.0 ?:>
<gjm> arucreid: wywali Cie z wszystkich kanałów na których jesteś
<Wilczek> gjm: Mnie jakoś nie wywaliło
<arucreid> aah no to nice na początek sie zrazic do IRCa=]
<beesel> gjm: nie wiedzialem ze to jeszcze istnieje bawilem sie tak 11 lat temu
<gjm> beesel: tzn. powinno
<ntat> używa ktoś Kdenlive?
<arucreid> nie no ludzie serio pytam, bo tu jest ewidentnie loża szyderców;p
<gjm> arucreid: czego dokładnie szukasz?
<Wilczek> arucreid: Przychodzi taki początkujący to trza to wykorzystać :D
<beesel> #ubuntu $ubuntu-ru
<beesel> 3
<beesel> #
<arucreid> równie dobrze mógłbym wygoogleac i tak zrobie, ale jednoczesnie chciałem sie dowiedziec na jaka pomoc mozna liczyc z tąd;p
<beesel> a najlepiej wpisz /list
<Wilczek> #ubuntu-ru fajne, jeszcze lepsze #ubuntu
<gjm> ej, no dobra, jak wszyscy to wszyscy
<beesel> i masz liste pokoi
<Enlik>  arucreid: „stąd”
<gjm> /quit
<Enlik> arucreid: np. pomoc w pisowni i interpunkcji (TM) :)
<smoq> arucreid: nie uzyskasz pomocy nie zadając pytania
<gjm> arucreid: czego DOKŁADNIE szukasz
<gjm> ?
<arucreid> Enlik dziex:)
<Wizard> bleh
<beesel> gjm: nie pytaj bo wyjdze na to ze jestes w jego typie :P
<Wizard> znów mnie wywaliło
<gjm> blah
<arucreid> szukam czegos o administracji pod Ubuntu, konfiguracje róznych daemonów itp
<arucreid> i jednoczesnie kanałów z tym związanych gdzie mozna zasiegnąć czyjejś pomocy online
<smoq> temat szeroki jak Wisła, tfu, rzeka. konkretne pytania - konkretne odpowiedzi.
<Wizard> smoq: naprawdę wcześniej nie ircowałeś?
<Wizard> bardzo sprawnie ci to idzie :)
<arucreid> ale OK, czy ten kanał tu jest własnie tym kanałem czy zaraz usłysze `spadaj stad` itp
<dweller> arucreid: poszukaj info dotyczących konkretnych daemonów
<smoq> wizard: nie, ale zajmowałem się pomocą techniczną
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> bofh!
<arucreid> dweller wiem - istnieje man ale doświadczenia uzytkowników tez są ważne
<arucreid> :)
<dweller> arucreid: masz doświadczenie z innymi linuksamie/bsd?
<dweller> to to samo ;s
<arucreid> liząłme kiedys fedore/redhata
<arucreid> generalnie to ubuntu
<dweller> no to terminal, vim i się baw
<arucreid> no i w robocie czasem wskocze przez ssh na debiana ale to tak wiesz
<Wizard> już ci smoq napisał, rób co masz robić, jak będziesz miał pytanie, to pytaj
<dweller> nie wiem :)
<Wizard> :D
<arucreid> Wizard wieeeeem :D ALe nie rozumiecie mojego pytania :D Czy ten kanał jest odpowiedni??!! bo jak potem wejde i bede cos chciał
<smoq> ^^
<arucreid> to mnie zjedziecie ze nie tu bo tu sie gada o dupach a nie o DNSach dhcpach itp;p
<dweller> arucreid: możesz pytać w zasadzie na każdym kanale linuksowym
<dweller> o ile nie powiesz że uzywasz ubuntu :>
<arucreid> uzywam ale 11 lol
<arucreid> a co złego w ubuntu?:(
<smoq> arucreid: no, chyba najodpowiedniejszy, jeśli chodzi o ubuntu. po prostu nie można non stop gadać o tym samym ;)
<Wizard> arucreid: pytaj śmiało
<arucreid> ok z góry dzieki:)
<arucreid> ide obczaic troche Irssi bo dosłownie przed chwilą rozpakowałem:)
<arucreid> dzięki że mnie nie pożarliście na początek lol ;D
<dweller> jeszcze zdążymy
<arucreid> "ej, dlaczego nie ma emotikonek??" lol
<arucreid> trzymam za słowo ;-)
<arucreid> cya
<smoq> o/
<Wizard> przynajmniej grzeczny
<dweller> pewnie nieobyty z ircem
<Wizard> a nie jak niektórzy - zróbcie mi, bo powiem mamie!
<dweller> jeszcze się zchami
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> tak jak dweller
 * smoq rotfl
<dweller> yep
<dweller> ale ja jeszcze młody ircowiec jestem, raptem 4 lata
<firemark> dweller: 4 lata?
<dweller> 21:18:14 freenode  -- | NickServ (NickServ@services.): User reg.  : Jun 26 06:43:15 2007 (4 years, 0 weeks, 1 day, 12:35:04 ago)
<Wizard> dweller: a masz chociaż ubuntu?
<firemark> dweller: to dużo, naprawdę :P
<firemark> Wizard: ja nie mam, jestem gorszy?
<dweller> peawie :D
<dweller> prawie*
<smoq> dweller: ja raptem dobę O.o
<dweller> Wizard: ubuntu miałem chyba 2-3 miesiące, 4 lata temu właśnie
<dweller> i przelotne romanse do tygodnia maks
<dweller> bo potem polazłem na archa i zostałem
<Wizard> User reg.  : Jan 11 19:03:55 2005 (6 years,  23 weeks, 6 days, 00:15:45 ago)
<Wizard> holy shit!
<beesel> d
<smoq> -_- Jun 25 19:41:55 2011 (23 hours, 38 minutes, 58 seconds ago)
<Wizard> a wcześniej wolna amerykanka bez rejestracji
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> dweller: na archa? :<
<Wizard> taka zdrada?
<Wizard> ja chyba jestem jednym z niewielu doświadczonych użytkowników, co lubią ubuntu
<dweller> też lubie
<dweller> ale ma kilka rzeczy których nie potrafię przetrawić
<smoq> próbowałem różnych systemów, ale póki co jedynie Ubu mi podpasowało
<Wizard> Ubu ma tę zaletę, że od razu jest prawie wszystko co potrzebne do roboty
<Wizard> i to niemal każdej, ja np. doinstalowałem jdk, netbeans, gita i lyxa i voilá
<dweller> ale dodać cos od siebie jest katorgą
<Wizard> no jak dla ciebie apt-get to katorga..
<dweller> nie
<smoq> zawsze można użyć aptitude ;)
<Wizard> :)
<dweller> paczki -dev to katorga
<Wizard> a po co to komu?
<dweller> paczkowanie to katorga
<dweller> stare oprogramowanie
<m477> http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/169e84408a7229f8b534a29752a7fa64.jpg?1309077371 :D
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3kspqvs> (at i1.kwejk.pl)
<m477> winter:
<smoq> katorga to na ten przykład Intel GMA 500...
<winter> m477:
<dweller> smoq: bo gma to powervr, a do tego jeszcze nie ma otwartych sterowników
<dweller> ten gma*
<smoq> no i się niestety na nim męczę... compiz mi nie chodzi, ale po tygodniu zmusiłem Ubu do w miarę ładnej pracy. chociaż o Unity mogę zapomnieć :P
<dweller> unity ma tryb 2d
<smoq> a no właśnie - Wasze zdanie o Unity?
<gjm> fuj
<smoq> dweller: wiem, używałem przez jakiś czas
<smoq> :D
 * gjm instaluje [w celach testowych] ArchBang'a
 * dweller uzywa od ponad 2 lat xmonada, i to się raczj nie zmieni
<Wizard> smoq: unity jest niefajne
<beesel> zgodze sie
<beesel> unity ssie
<smoq> hah, wywaliłem nawet 2d, bo zaczęło mnie denerwować ;)
<smoq> ale mam "znajomego" którego to zachwyca i co dziwne... działa bez problemów
<gjm> tandem Openbox + tint2 rządzi
 * mati75 ma takie coś
<mati75> http://mati75.eu/screenshots/2011-06-26-175913_1280x800_scrot.png
<beesel> ładne
<beesel> hm .. mati75 zapewne nie masz starego kompa tylko lubisz hardcore D:
<Wizard> mati75: ładne, co to za wm?
<gjm> http://arturcieslak1.deviantart.com/ - pulpity gjm'a
<beesel>  zeby byc lepszy to musial bym wam wstawic swojego ...
<mati75> Wizard: evilwm
<beesel> ide sobie zrobic pierogi na kolacje
<smoq> idź i smacznego
<gjm> zrobić != odgrzać
<smoq> tylko wróć ;)
<smoq> pierogi potrafią być zabójcze
<smoq> Fakt: "Nie mogę spać, bo pierogi chcą mnie zabić"
<beesel> ugotowac bo sa zamrozone
<beesel> smoq: ha ha ]
<beesel> smoq: z czym masz swoje pierogi >
<beesel> ?
<Wizard> http://mati.7ds.pl/zrzut_ekranu-1.png
<smoq> "pieróg wyskoczył mi z talerza, poparzył, a następnie uciekł pod kanapę! - mówił przerażony smoq"
<Wizard> :)
<beesel> Wizard: masz na imie mateusz ?
<beesel> milo mi :D \
<Wizard> tak, z wielkiej litery ;)
<Ciaho> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/Nokia-Zrezygnujemy-z-MeeGo-stawiamy-na-WP7,Aktualnosc,25752.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6bc6lva> (at www.dobreprogramy.pl)
<Ciaho> :(
<Wizard> meego i tak ssie pałkę
<smoq> nokia upada
<Wizard> a jak wam się mój magiczny zrzut widzi?
<smoq> Wizard: magicznie
<Wizard> czad
<dweller> Wizard: strasznie duże :<
<Wizard> dweller: co duże?
<smoq> oczy ^^
<Wizard> no taką mam rozdzielczość w puderniczce
<dweller> wszystko
<Ciaho> o moja rozdziałka
<smoq> Wizard: Białystok?
<Wizard> nie
<Wizard> co, góglacie mnie teraz po nazwisku?
<smoq> a to przepraszam, pomyliłem ^^
<smoq> też pytanie ;)
<Wizard> :D
<beesel> hah
<beesel> zaraz dam moj pulpit
<beesel> http://i.imgur.com/lgELd.png
<Dreadlish> KURDEEEEEE
<Dreadlish> zabije tego kto robił instalke pld
<beesel> http://i.imgur.com/LI159.png senna sowa
<gjm> Dreadlish: e?
<Dreadlish> gjm: dyskuf mi nie wykrywuje
<Nerihsa> ubuntu SS?
<gjm> beesel: oezu. łots dis? fuuuj
<Dreadlish> soł
<gjm> jestem zniesmaczoy
<Wilczek> Zna ktoś jakiegoś dobrego klienta sieci P2P z GUI, który nie ciągnie zależności z GNOME? KTorrent niestety jest zbanowany na PS :/
<gjm> zniesmaczony*
<Dreadlish> łi ar goin to go to debian instalejszyn sidi
<Dreadlish> end install żętu from it
<Dreadlish> (maybe)
<beesel> gjm:  czym ?
<Nerihsa> Wilczek: jak to zbanowany?
<Wilczek> Dreadlish: żętu?
<gjm> beesel: twoim pulpitem
<Wilczek> Nerihsa: Normalnie
<Nerihsa> a nie mozesz zmienic zeby sie przedstawial jako co innego
<Dreadlish> nie znasz ŻĘTU?
<Wizard> Wilczek: transmission
<beesel> utorrent
<Wilczek> uTorrent nie ma GUI
<Wilczek> Wizard: A nie ciągnie przypadkiem czegoś z GNOME?
<Dreadlish> Wilczek nie zna żętu - UKAMIENOWAĆ i wysłać na #gentoo-pl
<beesel> winter: webgui jest
<beesel> webui :P
<beesel> http://debian.linux.pl/threads/6468-utorent-webui
<Wilczek> Wizard: Wielkie dzięki, w repo znalazłem Transmission na QT
<beesel> nieco stary temat ale dasz rade
<smoq> vuze (java), deluge, BitTornado, nie wiem dalej
<Wilczek> Dobra, a powie mi ktoś teraz o co chodzi z tym "żętu"???
<Dreadlish> gjm: uświadom mu z łaski swej co to żętu
<jacekowski> to taki system
<jacekowski> szybszy o 1% od debiana
<gjm> ech, nie mam siły
<jacekowski> ale instaluje sie 100x dluzej
<Dreadlish> gjm: ja też.
<Dreadlish> 1% to podatku
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> arch or żętu?
<Wilczek> Dreadlish: A jak to "pa polski" zapisać?
<gjm> Wilczek: Gentoo?
<beesel> kto mial tego openbox'a ?
<Wilczek> O.O
<gjm> beesel: ja
<Dreadlish> ja posiadywuje
<beesel> gjm: mozna na prv
<gjm> moszna
<Dreadlish> i będę posiadywał jak znowu archa postawie na pc :D
<smoq> Jak kogoś interesuje: http://niebezpiecznik.pl/post/lulzsec-skonczone-rozpad-grupy/
<Dreadlish> widziałem
<smoq> No i się stało...
<beesel> a jescze wczoraj cieszyli sie ze grupa brazylijska robila ataki
<Dreadlish> ktoco
<Wizard> Wilczek: jest też z gtk
<Wilczek> Wizard: Nie jestem pewien, ale KDE stoi chyba na QT i pociągnie zależności instalując wersję GTK
<Dreadlish> dd if=/home/dreadlish/archlinux-2010.05-netinstall-x86_64.iso of=/dev/sdb
<Wilczek> Chociaż mogę się mylić
<Dreadlish> 346112+0 przeczytanych recordów
<Dreadlish> 346112+0 zapisanych recordów
<Dreadlish> epic success
<Wizard> a, masz kde? to weź transmission z qt
<Wizard> Dreadlish: naprawdę robisz gentoo?
<Dreadlish> Wizard: nie - postawie sy archa
<Dreadlish> kocham to Loading /boot/vmlinuz26
<Wilczek> Wizard: ... Napisałem, że już zainstalowałem :P
 * beesel jem perogi :D 
<Dreadlish> gz
<Dreadlish> ja nie mam nic do żarcia
 * smoq robi się błodny
<beesel> Dreadlish: a swiatelko w lodowce masz ??
<Wizard> smoq błotny
<smoq> głodny* (lmao)
<smoq> :D
<beesel> telepizza :D
<beesel> gruby benek
<beesel> pizza hund :D
<winter> beesel: skąd jesteś?
<winter> aaa katowice, mówiłeś chyba
<beesel> okolice ...
<beesel> ale katowice
<winter> ehe
<beesel> a co
<winter> a nic już
<Dreadlish> beesel: tak
<beesel> Dreadlish: hmm nie wiem co ci zaproponowac .., a co masz w lodowce ?
<Dreadlish> beesel: jadłem już kolacje
<Dreadlish> jajecznice se rąbłem
<beesel> Dreadlish: aaa
<Wizard> cześć lisu
<Dreadlish> lisu: o
<Dreadlish> rączke urwali do podstawy :(
<lisu> joł
<lisu> kurde chwila, muesz meta keya przerobic w xtermie
<Wizard> ? :>
<Wizard> Dreadlish: jak można coś urwać do?
<Dreadlish> od początku do podstawy
<beesel> http://static1.blip.pl/user_generated/update_pictures/2022539.jpg
<lisu> it works :)
<smoq> beesel: hell yeah
<Wizard> cycki!
<lisu> gdzie?
<beesel> reboot
<Wizard> jak tak, to chwilę?
<lisu> beesel: nie tutaj
<beesel> u siebie
<Wizard> na tym, co beesel wlepił
<Wizard> beesel: to twoje?
<beesel> Wizard: ha ha ha
<lisu> nie było mnie przez chwile
<Wizard> przegapiłeś cycki
<lisu> a nie
<lisu> mam! :D
<Wizard> jaka radość od razu
<lisu> naturalne czy fotoszop?
<lisu> o ciul, juz ta godzina? kurde jutro na 7 ;/
<Wizard> spoko, będę ci towarzyszył od 8
<Wizard> :)
 * lisu ziewa
<lisu> coż, kto do pracy temu spanie, bo znowu zaśpie
<lisu> może 7 godzin snu zalicze tym razem ;/
<lisu> czołem.
<beesel> ehh
<beesel> jj
 * Skrzyp nareszcie skonfzyl archa
<beesel> http://www.ubueasy.tk/ ,,,
<Skrzyp> co?
<beesel> ubumatik jakiegos goscia
<beesel> na blipa mi przyszlo
<Matan[M]> ktoś wie jak w łognistym lisie 5 ustawić menu w jednym buttonie zamiast żeby się rozwalało na plik opcje itd jak w starych wersjach?
<beesel> bo subskrybuje tag ubuntu
<Wizard> ja bym nie ufał takim badziewiom
<smoq> Matan[M]: kliknij prawym na górze i odznacz pasek menu
<Matan[M]> smoq: niech ci bozia w piwie wynagrodzi :]
<smoq> ^^
<beesel> dzieci wyszly z mody ?
<smoq> najwyraźniej :P
<beesel> teraz dzieci lądują w kontrach na smieci
<beesel> :/
<Matan[M]> beesel: właśnie, a nikt rozsądny pełnego piwa do śmietnika nie wyrzuci ;]
<beesel> haha
<beesel> czy na ubu znajde jakis sandbox ?
<Morfeusz> i już na Windows :)
<Matan[M]> beesel: zależy w jakim sensie pytasz o piaskownicę...
<beesel> by przetestowac aplikacje http://www.ubueasy.tk/ z tej strony
<Wizard> kod obejrzyj najpierw
<Wizard> obstawiam, że to skrypt shellowy z zenity
<Wizard> przynajmniej tak wygląda na zrzucie
<beesel> Wizard: nie przeceniaj mnie
<beesel> ze bede kod sprawdzac
<beesel> wole sobie jak na windzie piaskowinic odpalic i miec to gdzies
<Misiur> Hej, co zrobić jak mi centrum oprogramowania ciągle o niezaufanych pakietach krzyczy? Nie chce mi się ciągle repozytoriów pojedynczych dodawać, ani bawić z tarballami
<Morfeusz> Misiur, to poprostu zainstaluj ten pakiet
<Dreadlish> Wizard: ding!
<Misiur> eh, jak zwykle konsola wygodniejsza
<smoq> Misiur: za pomocą apt-get musisz usunąć gnome-keyring, a potem zainstalować ponownie
<smoq> mi pomogło
<Dreadlish> Wizard: ping
<Misiur> smoq: Ok, zaraz spróbuję
<Wizard> Dreadlish: pong
<beesel> a moze dildo :
<beesel> :P
<Wizard> smoq: nie gnome-keyring, tylko ubuntu-cośtam keyring
<smoq> ah, może i tak... dawno to było ;)
<beesel> skleroza chleb powszedni :P
<Wizard> jak on odinstaluje gnome-keyring, to mu połowę gnoma odinstaluje
<Misiur> 2late
<Misiur> ale już sie instaluje ponownie
<Misiur> są jakieś programy do lepszego zarządzania alt+tabem?
<Misiur> Np. jakieś grupowanie, etc. etc.
<smoq> Wizard: nie wiem dlaczego, ale jestem na 95% pewien że o gnome-keyring chodziło właśnie...
<Misiur> lol, zainstalowałem chromium przez konsolę
<Misiur> i jakąś gierkę mam teraz :D
<Wizard> chromium-bsu pewnie
<winter> chromium-bsu
<beesel> angrybirds fajna gra na chroma
<Misiur> mi się kojarzy z applem
<Misiur> nom, bsu
<smoq> kurczaki... debian-keyring i debian-archive-keyring
<Misiur> oba przeinstalować?
<smoq> mhm
<smoq> http://dragonsheart.eu/2011/02/15/setka-2/
<smoq> pomiń filozoficzne gadanie i przejdź do kolorowanego fragmentu
<Misiur> dzięki
<Misiur> to są klucze pgp, czy jakieś inne?
<Wizard> pgp
<Misiur> na windowsie próbowałem to mieć, ale sie poddałem :D
<Misiur> teraz fajnie, ściągam pacze z releasami lulzseców i tam info że wirus jest
<Misiur> a tu się nie muszę martwić o takie rzeczy ^^
<Misiur> póki co żadnych problemów, poza lan'em z netbookiem (najpodstawowsza wersja windowsa 7 gdzie nie może grup domowych tworzyć)
<Misiur> O, i bez obszarów roboczych już sobie zycia nie wyobrażam. 2 monitory, 8 pulpitów to jest coś. Dobra, już wam nie spamuje kanału, wracam serwer konfigurować
<smoq> ^^
<smoq> czyli kolejny "nawrócony"? xD
<Caemyr> na co?
<Misiur> ubuntu kiedyś miałem, ale wine było zbyt upośledzone
<Misiur> przedwczoraj wywaliłem windowsa w diabły i spróbowałem slackware
<Misiur> ale za dużo zabawy jak na mnie, więc do ubuntu wróciłem
<Morfeusz> Misiur, ja na odwrót
<smoq> taa... pobij to - stawiałem MSSQL na Ubu za pomocą Wine xD
<Morfeusz> smoq, oszalał :)
<Misiur> windows jest śmieszny - miałem oryginalą VISTĘ (a jaaak). Po zainstalowaniu SP zaczęło krzyczeć że jednak nie
<Misiur> windows 7 z dnia na dzień jakieś randomowe errory
<smoq> oszalał to komputer - powiesił się
<smoq> vista to porażka
<Morfeusz> vista tak
<smoq> nawet nie wspominaj
<Morfeusz> 7 już poprawiony
<Misiur> próbowałem zainstalować memcached do php w win 7
<Misiur> nie da się, trzeba ręcznie dll tworzyć
<Misiur> jak netbeans przestał działać to już sie wkurzyłem ostro i wywaliłem
<smoq> Ubu, świeżo po instalacji, startowało mi szybciej na netbooku niż fabryczne Win7 starter
<Misiur> mi ubu się wyłącza szybciej niż wszystko inne :D
<Morfeusz> win7 starter to nie wiem po co to jest
<Misiur> To porażka
<Misiur> odłączyłem od grupy domowej i już bye bye lan
<Misiur> muszę jakieś małę distro na pendraka wrzucić
<smoq> żeby upchnąć sevena wszędzie - ot po co
<Misiur> Lepszy 7 starter niż vista enterprise
<Morfeusz> ja póki co będę na windows 7 jechał
<Morfeusz> a na serwerze tylko debian
<Misiur> na netbooka starczy, rodzicom chrome zainstalowałem (jednego IE mniej) i śmiga
<Misiur> No cóż, na 7 ultimate wygodnie
<Misiur> tylko format na pół roku sie przyda
<beesel> na kazdej windzie da sie cos porobic ... linuxy tez nie jest swiety dla wiekszosci ludzi to system wylacznie konsoli a jak sie pokaze ze ma X-y to twiierdza ze to winda
<beesel> ja na windze tylko gram ...
<beesel> bo niestety 13 fps na wine ... to tragedia
<Misiur> Ja zakupuję konsolę do grania ^^ Kupiłem wczoraj uszkodzony PS2 za 30 zeta, wymieniam laser i sobie w jakieś starsze popykam w międzyczasie
<Misiur> boje się brać ps3
<Misiur> po tym jak ich zjechali
<Morfeusz> to czekaj na ps4
<smoq> "Linuxa używa się dla zabawy, wyszukuje się na forach te tajne komendy i się je wpisuje, człowiek czuje się jak jakiś mag."
<Misiur> LOL
<Misiur> Morfeusz: zobaczymy targi E3
<Misiur> może jakaś inna firma coś wypuści godnego uwagi
<Misiur> teraz za TV się oglądam
<Morfeusz> ciekawie by było, jakby valve coś wypuściło
<beesel> tam steam na linuxa :D
<beesel> ha ha ha
<beesel> i CS :D
<Misiur> zagrałbym w BF3
<Misiur> oglądałem trailery w 1080
<Misiur> to naprawde masa
<beesel> ide po zabijac frajerow w CS jak coos jestem na gra.3s.pl:27017 byle by ktos byl do bicia :D
<Misiur> ps vita, mniam
<Matan[M]> Misiur: psvita posysa
<smoq> jajku, przeczytałem ps vista...
<Misiur> to chyba byłby koniec sony
<Matan[M]> Misiur: i tak jest
<Matan[M]> Misiur: psp 1000 sprzedało się w wkiększym nakładzie niż psp go
<smoq> to w końcu PSN już działa, czy jeszcze nie?
<Matan[M]> Misiur: ps3 mało kto chce teraz kupić jeżeli chce grać w multi bo kto wie... może znowu psn nie będzie...
<Misiur> A nie wiem. Ich błędem było zakazanie third party OS
<Misiur> Mam 1,8k do wydania, nie wiem w jakiej kolejności rzeczy kupować
<Misiur> (1,8 do lipca, potem dojdzie ze 2)
<Matan[M]> Misiur: kup sobie magnavox odyssey
<Misiur> Mam remont bo się przeprowadzam
<Misiur> znalazłem lata 90 w jednym pokoju
<Misiur> mam pegasusa
<smoq> yay, pegasus!
<Matan[M]> lol
<Misiur> z prawdziwego ruskiego targu
<Misiur> Znalazłem też zegarek omega
<Misiur> ~1k na allegro
<Misiur> oraz znaczek Poloneza, mam przy kluczach xD
 * Matan[M] w 2012 zamierza kupić WiiU
<Matan[M]> Misiur: omega dobra rzecz
<Misiur> Ja chyba xboxa kupie, myślę którego
<Matan[M]> mój dziadek miał omege cebule
<Matan[M]> ponoć pradziadek ubił szwaba i mu zarąbał :P
<Misiur> dobry loot
<Misiur> ja noszę zegarek za 20 zeta z targu bo nie chce mi sie patrzeć do góry jak pracuję
 * Matan[M] nie ma zegarka
<smoq> a świstak siedzi i zawija w te sreberka... :D
<Misiur> 20mb keyringów?
<Misiur> nieźle
<Matan[M]> smoq: na komunię wolałem rower niż zegarek :P
<smoq> a co!
<Misiur> jest jakieś małe distro co ogarnia smb w standarcie?
<Misiur> a nie, wait, w tą stronę nie trzeba nawet
<smoq> hah, mój rower, który dostałem właśnie na komunię, już się rozpada...
<Dreadlish> smoq: mój leży na strychu bo nie chce mi sie go naprawiać
<Misiur> kupiłem za 100 zeta wzmacniacz kenwood 1010 - dobra cena?
<Matan[M]> Misiur: za 100zł + części ze starych ruskich kolumn i zrobiłem wzmacniacz lampowy w podobnej cenie
<Dreadlish> Matan[M]: jakie lampy
<Misiur> ^^
<Misiur> ja teraz przerabiam szafki na głośniki
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: oj bym musiał zobaczyć jakie mają oznaczenia
<Misiur> póki co moje Sennki hd 555 muszą mi wystarczyć
<Dreadlish> robisz wzmacniacz lampowy a nie wiesz nawet na jakich lampach
<Dreadlish> gz.
<Dreadlish> że tak powiem - to sie powinno wiedzieć o każdej porze dnia i nocy ;d
<Dreadlish> ja gdzieś jakiś stary polski tv musze dorwać
<Dreadlish> bo w nich są fajne lampki ;d
<smoq> budzisz go w środku nocy i pytasz: "jakie masz lampy we wzmacniaczu?!" :)
<Misiur> Halogenowe
<Dreadlish> smoq: EL84!
<Dreadlish> i ECC83
<smoq> woah! nie znam się! xD
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: aleś nub... ja ten wzmacniacz lutowałem z 3 lata temu, ty byś pamiętał oznaczenia lamp?
<Misiur> Muszę kupić listwę ledową i zrobić bajerancką stację roboczą
<Dreadlish> Matan[M]: 1. nie nazywaj mnie nubem
<Dreadlish> tyle.
<Dreadlish> w tym temacie
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: nub...
<Dreadlish> Matan[M]: ciota.
<Matan[M]> Drathir: pfff
<Dreadlish> JHAAA!
<Matan[M]> tab fail
<Dreadlish> tabfail ;d
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: co nie zmienia faktu że nie podałeś żadnego sensownego argumentu, nub, tak robi nub
<Dreadlish> Matan[M]: a do czego niby
<Misiur> Mam pytanie, bardzo noobowe. Jeśli ściągam dajmy na to jakiegoś tarballa, a nie instaluje przez apt-get'a, to jak go zainstalować do jakiegoś odpowiedniego folderu, dodać do menu i móc go normalnie odpalać? tzn. że zamiast wchodzić do folderu i tam ./aplikacja to gdziekolwiek jestem samo aplikacja
<Dreadlish> bo ja nie widze jakiegokolwiek powodu dla którego miałbym ci podawać jakiekolwiek sensowne argumenty
<Dreadlish> Misiur: wsadź do /usr/local i tyle
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: ech "ić pan wchuj"
<Misiur> also: czy da sie zrobić aliasy programów? Bo zapominam ciągle te tar -zxf i chciałbym np zrobić ubz2 i takie tam
<Dreadlish> Drathir: tzn ./configure && make && sudo make install wsadzi do /usr/local
<Dreadlish> Matan[M]: nie.
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> czyżby znowu mi minecraft mulił serwer?
<smoq> Misiur: http://ss64.com/bash/alias.html
<Misiur> smoq: osom
<smoq> czyli na przykład:
<smoq> alias cd..='cd ..'
<smoq> dodajesz do pliku ~/.bashrc
<smoq> na końcu
<dejmien666> Dobry wieczór.
<Misiur> o, to mogę też tak te aplikacje przypisać
<Misiur> dejmien666: dobry
<Misiur> czyli np. alias app="/usr/local/app/app"
<smoq> dejmien666: o/
<smoq> Misiur: mhm
<Misiur> osom
<Misiur> a jak dodać coś do menu? to w jakimś pliku siedzi?
<smoq> prawym na menu, zmodyfikuj menu
<dejmien666> Powiedzcie mi, czy coś już może wiadomo konkretnego co może być z sterownikami od broadcoma na ubuntu 11.04? To nie wina tylko ubuntu, bo na fedorze i debianie te same są objawy, z tego co czytałem to na auroxie również.
<Misiur> No i sztos. Dzieki wielkie za pomoc
<Drathir> Witam dodam ze compiz tez sie sypie na 11.04
<Drathir> Jak juz lista zazalen idzie
<dejmien666> A to strasznie dziwne że nawet przez ndiswrapper-a się sypie, dostaję 'black screena'. o.O
<dejmien666> Heh, compiz to ma prawo się sypać ;)
<Drathir> ale dziwne ze nawet okien nie mozna przenosic badz zacina sie pisanie w oknie
<Drathir> po zrobieniu killall compiz i uruchomieniu ponownie wszystko dziala
<Enlik> http://www.christoph-wickert.de/blog/2011/06/25/gnome-developer-quote-of-the-day/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6dpvqxs> (at www.christoph-wickert.de)
<Enlik> Szejm
<beesel> jak sie szuka przez tego bota ?
<Misiur> `coś
<Misiur> jednak nie D:
<Misiur> `g coś
<Przekliniak> Misiur: Coś / Thing, The (1982) - Filmweb: <http://www.filmweb.pl/film/Co%C5%9B-1982-4713>
<Misiur> jest
<beesel> `g test
<Przekliniak> beesel: Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0: <http://test.com/>
<smoq> `g wszyscy teraz będą szukać
<Przekliniak> smoq: Wieluń: Wszyscy niezadowoleni: <http://www.wielun.pun.pl/viewtopic.php?id=361>
<smoq> LMaO
<Enlik> A, gsettingiem sie da zmienic na to wyglada, good.
<Misiur> lol, dobry kontekst
<beesel> `g kill bill
<Przekliniak> beesel: Kill Bill: Vol. 1 (2003) - IMDb: <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0266697/>
<beesel> `g co masz w środkiu
<Przekliniak> beesel: YouTube - Krystyna Janda - Zgadnij kotku co mam w środku: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYzxbo86Y3A>
<beesel> 2 pedaly i cos ekstra http://static1.blip.pl/user_generated/update_pictures/2022805.jpg
<beesel> xx
<Enlik> Remember the recommended way to shut down GNOME 3 is to log out, and then shut
<beesel> lol....
<Enlik> down from the login screen → hmm, czyli jak sie czasem najpierw ludzie wylogowuja WM-ow to nie tak zle, nowoczesni sa
<beesel> bez sensownie nieco
<Misiur> sensownie, ale not-userfriendly
<beesel> ja robie sudo halt ... :D
<beesel> mniej klikania :D
<Enlik> Misiur: a widzisz, a niby takie usable ma byc
<Enlik> Nie rozumiem tego… chyba powod jest, ze normalnie ma pozwalac tylko na suspend
<Misiur> Enlik: Widać sami zaprzeczają swoim celom
<Enlik> Ej, ale vista i jej rozwiazania juz byly!
<Misiur> jedna rzecz - repy nie mają najnowszych wersji rzeczy? Jest coś jak update everything?
<smoq> apt-get upgrade?
<beesel> jutro w pracy po testuje sobie putty na e51 :/
<Enlik> No… nie mają
<Misiur> smoq: puszczam 2 razy dziennie, ale i tak są jakieś starsze wersje.
<Misiur> o, ma ktoś do sprzedania xboxa 360 lub nokię n900? Kupię od ręki póki mam kasę
<Enlik> No, sprzedajcie mu, bo jak nie to sie chlopak upije
<Wilczek> Lol
<dejmien666> O, udało mi się naprawić broadcoma... Aż zaraz się podzielę sposobem na forum. ;) Stawiam wszystkim. Heh.
<Misiur> i tak sie upije :D
<Misiur> Zagustowałem w whisky
<Misiur> dejmien666: contribute!
 * qermit podaje dejmien666 w dłoń swoją faję
<qermit> 1st
<dejmien666> :P omg
<smoq> okej, w takim razie ja sobie idę...
<smoq> bajo wszystkim
<smoq> o/
<Misiur> papa
<beesel> i poszedl
<Misiur> Zaskakujące
<Misiur> rzadko są ludzie co robią co mówią
<Wilczek> :D
<Wilczek> Fap fap fap
<Enlik> O, ciekawe czy w tym przypadku jak napisal, tak robi.
<Enlik> (albo nie ciekawe)
<Wilczek> XD
<Misiur> fakku i jazda
<Misiur> http://cgi.ebay.com/V-VENDETTA-Official-Licensed-Guy-Fawkes-MASK-/350473584262?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5199da7e86 mamo mamo kup mi
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6attlq8> (at cgi.ebay.com)
<Misiur> Przeklinak, ogarniasz bit.ly?
<Misiur> no z nim to jak do bota normalnie xD
<beesel> ide jeszcze kogos zabic i ide spac baba mnie wkur... jak to baba
<Misiur> ja wstałem o 17, więc poprawcować wypada
<dejmien666> Drogie te maski, ale to nic... Na allegro widziałem za 300 zł ponad kostium cały z ortalionu i plastikowe noże V...
<Misiur> Osom :D No ale za 300 to kupie dysk zewnętrzny (co właśnie czynię)
<Caemyr> jaki?
<dejmien666> Hah kupujesz maski na ebay, potem wbijasz na allegro http://tinyurl.com/6asjl49 = Profit!
<dejmien666>  
<dejmien666> Infinite moneyz :]
<Misiur> Caemyr: Samsung S2 Portable 3.0 HX-MTA64DA/G22 640GB
<Misiur> nie ma na allegro, są tylko stare wersje
<Misiur> A się różnią chyba buforem (8MB->16MB) i prędkością z 5kcoś na 7kcoś
<Caemyr> Misiur: a nie lepiej kupic dobra kieszen i jakis 2.5"?
<Caemyr> porzadny
<Misiur> mam lapka + to ma jako a'la duży pendrive być
<Misiur> i na backupy rzecz jasna
<Caemyr> no wiem
<Caemyr> ale kieszen procz usb mialaby i esata
<Caemyr> pod zasilaniem z usb
<Misiur> uhum, to ma sens, bo usb nie każdy ma 3.0
<Misiur> polecasz coś?
<Caemyr> raczej to nadal nowosc
<Caemyr> szczegolnie na lapkach
<Misiur> ja w lapku nie mam
<Misiur> niestety
<Caemyr> usb 3?
<Caemyr> a masz esata?
<lukaszg> Caemyr, no nie wiem cze hdd z esata wydoli na zasilaniu z usb
<Caemyr> lukaszg: 2,5"?
<Caemyr> bez problemu
<lukaszg> Caemyr, tak
<Caemyr> Misiur: Revoltec robi dobre kieszonki
<Caemyr> poszukaj sobie jakiejs alu
<Caemyr> do tego hdd 2.5" wg wyboru
<Caemyr> dowolnej firmy
<Misiur> wezmę z rankingu chipa coś z power 1
<Caemyr> byle 7200 obrotow
<Caemyr> i co najmniej 16 MB cache
<Misiur> cotototak
<Caemyr> co wiecej, polecalbym max 2 talerze
<Caemyr> nawet kosztem mniejszej pojemnosci
<Caemyr> lepiej mniej talerzy pojemniejszych
<Caemyr> ja mam jakas 500tke seagate
<Caemyr> robi normalnie pod esata za dysk roboczy
<Misiur> http://www.chip.pl/ranking/pamieci-masowe/dyski-twarde-wewnetrzne-25-cala coś tutaj? Patrzę na te SpinPoint'y
<Caemyr> samsungi?
<Misiur> nom
<Caemyr> tylko nie bierz eco i greenow
<Misiur> eceon 1
<Misiur> *econo 1, power 5
<Caemyr> lukaszg: a co do zasilania, domyslne wtyki sa na 2xusb
<Caemyr> ale mi dziala dobrze i na pojedynczym, byle tylko byl ten na pelnym zasilaniu
<Caemyr> a nie dzielonym
<Misiur> http://allegro.pl/listing.php/search?string=Revoltec+kiesze%C5%84&category=0&sg=0
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/66p88ok> (at allegro.pl)
<Misiur> nie wiem któro
<lukaszg> a mi sie ostatnio spodobało takie cos ;) http://allegro.pl/qnap-ts-110-serwer-plikow-obudowa-sieciowa-i1665814911.html
<Misiur> ja chcę zrobić centrum multimediów jak się przeprowadzę
<Misiur> kino domowe + backupy, etc. etc.
<lukaszg> a co do zwe. hdd to chyba bym wzią ten http://allegro.pl/transcend-1tb-2-5-dysk-zewnetrzny-usb-3-0-i-2-0-i1666288916.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5v62ye6> (at allegro.pl)
<Misiur> pseudo drobox
<Misiur> o, fajny :D
<lukaszg> Misiur, dropbox nie ma serwera web btw ;)
<Misiur> zainstalowałem go wczoraj sobie, ale póki co mam tylko jeden komp więc nie używam :D
<Misiur> no i netbook, ale tam tylko net i backupy
<lukaszg> no ja uzywam intensywnie ;)
<Misiur> hm, instalował ktoś pgmyadmina z nginx'em? (do postgre, nie mysql)
<beesel> no powoli mozna isc spac bany przyznane :D
#ubuntu-pl 2012-06-18
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<panx1> o/
<shpaq> mornin'
<shpaq> bastetmilo: z wrocławia jesteś?
<shpaq> to masz tam dwie drużyny FA, jedna gra w czeskiej lidze i w europejskich pucharach, druga to czołówka polskiej ligi
<bastetmilo> shpaq: jeszcze nie jestem z Wrocławia :). Ta druga to Devils?
<shpaq> giants i devils
<bastetmilo> shpaq: rozumiem, że jakoś niedługo jest super ważny mecz w Warszawie i po tym meczu jest koniec sezonu?
<shpaq> tak i nie
<shpaq> 15.07 jest finał najwyższej klasy rozgrywkowej
<shpaq> plfa1 gra do sierpnia, plfa2 do września
<shpaq> a w sierpniu/wrzesniu jest jeszcze turniej plfa8 (osmioosobowy)
<shpaq> generalnie w polsce jest kilkadziesiąt zespołów i cztery klasy rozgrywkowe
<bastetmilo> aha, dzięki za info.
<shpaq> no problemo
<bastetmilo> Czy jakaś telewizja transmituje te mecze?
<shpaq> niektóre mecze są streamowane
<shpaq> a finał będzie w telewizji (espn albo tvn turbo)
<shpaq> i na ipli chyba są
<bastetmilo> ipla ipla...
<m477> ;o
<k0rb3N> cze
<k0rb3N> zyje ktos ?
<ftpd> Nie.
<ftpd> To pewnie kara za wstawianie spacji przed pytajnik.
<k0rb3N> sorry
<k0rb3N> moglbys mi pomoc?
<bastetmilo> k0rb3N: a jaki masz problem dobry człowieku?
<k0rb3N> pierwszy to pewnie tutaj standard.... jestem newbie z ubuntu
<k0rb3N> wlasnie zainstalowalem 12.04
<k0rb3N> chodzi o liveboxa przez usb
<k0rb3N> nie macie moze jakiegos dobrego howto?
<k0rb3N> googlowalem juz troche czasu
<k0rb3N> wszystko sie   yspie ze wzgledu na problem ndiswrapper
<ftpd> http://shitstorm.pl/obrazek.php?841
<ftpd> A livebox nie umie po kablu? Albo po wifi?
<ftpd> Podpinanie urządzeń sieciowych po USB od zawsze było dla mnie profanacją Sztuki ;-)
<jacekowski> k0rb3N: odpusc sobie usb
<jacekowski> k0rb3N: wez normalny ethernet
<jacekowski> k0rb3N: ew. moze natywne cos jest
<k0rb3N> problem w  tym ze to MUSI isc po usb
<k0rb3N> pomozcie tylko jak zrobic ndiswrapper a dalej powinienem sobie poradzic
<Voldenet> musi? :o
<k0rb3N> PLEASE
<Voldenet> cholera, ja unikam usb jak ognia
<k0rb3N> Voldenet: MUSI
<k0rb3N> ja tez
<bastetmilo> k0rb3N: dlaczego?
<k0rb3N> 2 ether  zajete, modem usb wifi do lapa, zostaje usb
<k0rb3N> dodatkowy router czy inny sprzet zewnetrzny nie wchodzi w gre
<bastetmilo> skoro masz wifi...
<k0rb3N> ale....
<k0rb3N> pomozcie tylko jak zrobic ndiswrapper a dalej powinienem sobie poradzic
<k0rb3N> nie kumam
<k0rb3N>  z jednej strony jak pisze make i sudo make to niby już jest zainstalowany
<k0rb3N> ale jak chce odpalic np przez komende ndiswrapper-v to wyskakuje komunikat ze nie ma tego badziewia
<k0rb3N> stery od liveboxa usb juz mam skopiowane.... potrzebuje tylko ten ndiswrapper
<shpaq> no bo nie jest
<shpaq> make install dopiero kopiuje binarki/biblioteki w odpowiednie miejsca
<k0rb3N> aha
<k0rb3N> nareszcie ktos zyje
<jacekowski> k0rb3N: a czy to musi byc ndiswrapper
<jacekowski> k0rb3N: musza byc natywne drivery
<shpaq> i co to w ogóle za pomysł, żeby korzystać z lb przez usb
<k0rb3N> yyyy.... tego Ci nie powiem
<k0rb3N> postepuje zgodnie z ta instukcja
<k0rb3N> file:///c:/Downloaded%20Files/UBUNTU_LIVEBOX.php.htm
<shpaq> nie prościej użyć skrętki i mieć z bańki
<k0rb3N> nie to
<jacekowski> hmmm
<jacekowski> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=54423
<k0rb3N> adres ok
<jacekowski> linux umie rndis od dawna w sumie
<jacekowski> k0rb3N: podlacz i zobacz czy go nie wykrywa po prostu
<k0rb3N> shpaq: oj uwierz mi ze tak
<jacekowski> ip l
<k0rb3N> jacekowski: tak "na buraka" ?
<k0rb3N> sorry za spacje ;)
<jacekowski> ?
<jacekowski> podlacz i zobacz co pisze w dmesgu
<jacekowski> tzn. odlacz
<jacekowski> podlacz
<jacekowski> dmesg
<jacekowski> i na pastebina
<jacekowski> i pokaz
<jacekowski> bo wydaje mi sie ze go po prostu samo wykrywa
<jacekowski> i dlatego ndiswrapper nie dziala
<k0rb3N> sluchajcie a moge Wam zadac jedno glupie pytanie tak na poczatek hmmm wydaje mi sie dluzszej znajomosci?
<Mhrok> bry
<jacekowski> don't ask to ask just ask
<k0rb3N> heh ;)
<k0rb3N> jest jakas komenda w terminalu albo w tym nowym bajerze w 12 pod altem zeby sprawdzic czy zainstalowany jest w ogole ten ndiswrapper czy nie ?
<jacekowski> lsmod
<k0rb3N> czuje sie jakby kumpel 25 lat temu uczyl mnie basica na atari :D
<k0rb3N> jacekowski: czy mozna priv?
<jacekowski> nie
<k0rb3N> spoko
<jacekowski> to co chcesz zapytac pewnie nie jest prywatne
<jacekowski> w zwiazku z czym mozesz pytac na kanale
<k0rb3N> lsmod po prostu wpisac ?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> ale mowie ci
<k0rb3N> ok
<jacekowski> dmesg
<jacekowski> i na pastebin wklej
<jacekowski> bo pewnie go wykrylo dawno temu
<jacekowski> a ty meczysz ndiswrappera po nic
<ftpd> On go nie męczy ndsiwrapperem.
<ftpd> Bo nie zrobił make install.
<ftpd> :P
<jacekowski> ftpd: ke?
<k0rb3N> o wlasnie
<jacekowski> a
<ftpd> 10:42:50 |      k0rb3N   |  z jednej strony jak pisze make i sudo make to niby już jest zainstalowany
<ftpd> 10:43:32 |      k0rb3N   | ale jak chce odpalic np przez komende ndiswrapper-v to wyskakuje komunikat ze nie ma tego badziewia
<ftpd> 10:44:22 |      k0rb3N   | stery od liveboxa usb juz mam skopiowane.... potrzebuje tylko ten ndiswrapper
<ftpd> No.
<jacekowski> pewnie prefix jest /usr/local
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> sudo make install
<ftpd> hash -r
<jacekowski> a /usr/local nie ma w PATH by default
<ftpd> Nie ma?
<ftpd> Zabawnie.
<jacekowski> w ubuntu chyba nie ma
<k0rb3N> ;)
<jacekowski> k0rb3N: POKAZ TEGO DMESGA
<k0rb3N> wiedzialem ze bedzie ze mnie beka
<k0rb3N> ,,,,
<k0rb3N> jacekowski: 1.urchom ubuntu 2. wyciagam usb livebox 3. wpinam usblivebox 4. w terminalu wpisuje "dmesg"?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> i potem kleisz ostatnie 20-30 lini na pastebin.com
<k0rb3N> spod ubu nie da rady..... zaraz wroce
<dweller> mogłeś mu napisac żeby wkleił dmesg | tail -n 30 ;f
<ftpd> Przepisuje?
<jacekowski> ftpd: a skad mam wiedziec?
<jacekowski> hmm, cos mi sie upload zdjec do dropboxa popsul po wifi
<jacekowski> nie wiem czy to wina wifi
<jacekowski> czy dropboxa
<jacekowski> ale laptop w tej samej sieci moze sciagac bez problemu
<jacekowski> a po 3g sie wysylaja bez problemu
<k0rb3N> dzien dobry ponownie
<ftpd> Masz tego dmesga/
<k0rb3N> jacekowski: jakie polecenie mialem wpisac po ponownym podlaczeniu medemu livebox przez usb?
<k0rb3N> dmesg?
<ftpd> Tak.
<k0rb3N> ftpd: moze byc mozliwosc ze na swiezym ubuntu 12.04 moze tego nie byc ..... bo ciezko mi uwiezyc
<k0rb3N> ?
<ftpd> "Uwierzyć".
<ftpd> Nie, nie może.
<k0rb3N> sorry
<ftpd> insomniac ~ % which dmesg
<ftpd> /bin/dmesg
<k0rb3N> drugi dzien placze po Polsce
<ftpd> Weź pokaż mi wynik echo $PATH
<ftpd> A co się stało z Polską?
<k0rb3N> akurat mieszkam blisko stadionu narodowego
<ftpd> A, to.
<ftpd> To mam gdzieś, jestem za Niemcami i nie narzekam.
<k0rb3N> czemu Szczesny nie stal na bramie :/
<ftpd> Ale ale, to #ubuntu-pl, a nie #nie-plakalem-po-blaszczykowskim.
<k0rb3N> :D
<ftpd> Skupmy się póki co na Twoim problemie.
<k0rb3N> osrry
<ftpd> 11:35:46 |        ftpd   | Weź pokaż mi wynik echo $PATH
<ftpd> Albo przynajmniej go opisz.
<ftpd> ;-)
<k0rb3N> słuchaj ale musze wtedy na ubu przelogowac
<k0rb3N> teraz jestem na xp
<ftpd> No, raczej musisz.
<k0rb3N> ;)
<k0rb3N> podaj po kolei komendy ktore wpisac
<k0rb3N> a ja skpiuje wyniki
<k0rb3N> oprocz patha ;)
<jacekowski> dmesg
<k0rb3N> zapisane
<jacekowski> i tyle na razie
<k0rb3N> czyli przleaczac i robic jak mowiles jacekowski?
<k0rb3N> przelaczac*
<ftpd> A jak nam pokażesz te wyniki?
<ftpd> ;-)
<bastetmilo> przepisze na żółtą karteczkę
<ftpd> ;-)
<BlessJah> zrobi zrzut ekranu komórką
<k0rb3N> re
<k0rb3N> ftpd: jakie chcesz info z dmesga ?
<ftpd> Co się wydarzyło po wpięciu liveboxa.
<k0rb3N> nic
<k0rb3N> po prostu nic nie dziala pod ubu :/
<ftpd> Niemożliwe, że nic.
<k0rb3N> chce dzialac zgodnie z ta instrukcja:
<k0rb3N> file:///c:/Downloaded%20Files/UBUNTU_LIVEBOX.php.htm
<ftpd> ...
<ftpd> Dude.
<ftpd> Linki do c:?
<bastetmilo> znów?
<ftpd> Nie masz głowy?
<bastetmilo> wrzucmy to na basha :)
<ftpd> Już mnie niedawno wrzucili po rozmowie na tym czanelu.
<k0rb3N> sam sie dziwie ale tak sie wyswietlaja z ubuntu-pomoc.org
<bastetmilo> tia...
<k0rb3N> na basha za slaby lamus jestem
<k0rb3N> ftpd: ?
<k0rb3N> jestes?
<ftpd> Nie.
<ftpd> ;-)
<k0rb3N> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=150&t=54423
<k0rb3N> to jest ta instrukcja
<ftpd> A co mnie jakaś durna instrukcja?
<ftpd> Miałeś pokazać dmesga. Miałeś pokazać $PATH. Miałeś zrobić make install. Miałeś pokazać ip l.
<k0rb3N> calego dmesga pokazac?
<ftpd> Jezu.
<ftpd> Ile razy mamy pisać to samo dziesięć razy?
<ftpd> (Zauważ subtelność razy dziesięc razy!)
<k0rb3N> co potrzebujesz dokładnie z loga dmesg
<k0rb3N> mam zapisany na pulpicie
<k0rb3N> rozumiem i bardzo dziekuje za wyrozumialosc
<ftpd> To, co się wydarzyło po wpięciu kabla do portu USB.
<gjm> Cześć ftpd :)
<ftpd> Cześć.
<k0rb3N> to jest przy koncowce loga bo we dwoch mi tlumaczyliscie to juz zglupialem ?
<ftpd> Tak, przy końcówce.
<k0rb3N> jeszcze jakbys byl tak mily i przypomnial ta strone do wklejania logow
<k0rb3N> ;-)
<gjm> wklej.org
<k0rb3N> gjm nie
<gjm> Tam też możesz
<k0rb3N> gjm: sorry.... za bardzo jestem uprzedzony po tylu latach w sieci do nowych znajomych
<k0rb3N> wybacz
<gjm> A czy ja szukam znajomych?
<k0rb3N> ftpd juz mam mnie chyba dosyc
<gjm> Nie to nie, idę poszukać czegoś do picia
<gjm> ;>
<k0rb3N> nie tylko ja szukam pomocy i nie wiem czy nie zostane przekrecony....
<ftpd> k0rb3N: Jestem w pracy, nie mam całego swojego czasu dla Ciebie.
<neosb> czesc
<gjm> `seen foreste
<Przekliniak> gjm: foreste was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 week, 5 days, 11 hours, 59 minutes, and 2 seconds ago: <foreste> sam zaszuwasz blednym tekstami
<k0rb3N> ftpd: ale ja jestem Tobie bardzo wdzieczny. Wybacz tylko wszystko nie lapie jeszcze momentalnie na ubu. kupe komend musze sobie przypomniec
<neosb> nie moge nigdzie znalezc, a uzywalem google, co zrobic gdy siec lan dzialala za poprzednim uruchomieniem, a po ponownym uruchomieniu komputera juz nie mozna sie polaczyc z serwerem samby ani z remote desktop
<neosb> ??
<gjm> A co mi tam...
<k0rb3N> :D
<k0rb3N> widac mily kanal
<k0rb3N> :>
<neosb> dodam, ze nie ma problemow z routerem i sama siecia - komputery sie "widza", firewall jest poprawnie skonfigurowany...
<gjm> neosb: W networkmanager masz zaznaczone "Łączenie automatyczne"?
<neosb> tak
<neosb> gim: taK
<gjm> Sam jesteś gim
<gjm> DHCP Działa?
<neosb> gim: owszem
<jacekowski> ftpd: dal w koncu tego loga?
<jacekowski> ftpd: bo nie chce mi sie backloga czytac
<k0rb3N> chcesz ?
<k0rb3N> http://wklej.org/id/775411/
<gjm> neosb: Między 'i' a 'j' jest mała, subtelna różnica
<jacekowski> k0rb3N: ehh
<jacekowski> k0rb3N: nie to
<k0rb3N> mow co
<k0rb3N> mam caly log zapisany w txt
<neosb> gim: a jaka masz na mysli??
<jacekowski> k0rb3N: miales odlaczyc liveboxa
<jacekowski> podlaczyc
<jacekowski> napisac w terminalu dmesg
<jacekowski> i ostatnie 30 lini wkleic
<gjm> Pałka się przegła
<jacekowski> a ty skopiowales gowno warty /var/log/dmesg
<k0rb3N> to jest log po ponownym podlaczeniu liveboxa
<k0rb3N> moge wiecej linii wkleic
<jacekowski> nie, nie jest
<jacekowski> albo nie wkleiles calosci
<jacekowski> jezu
<jacekowski> TAK WKLEJ CALOSC
<jacekowski> ZWLASZCZA KONCOWKE
<jacekowski> POCZATEK MNIE NIE INTERESUJE
<gjm> :)
<jacekowski> POWTARZAM - WKLEJ OSTATNIE *40* LINI, POCZATKU NIE WKLEJAJ
<jacekowski> czuje jak mi sie mozg lasuje
<neosb> gim: nie podlacze sie do router'a, poniewaz z nim tez sa klopoty, ale innego typu (sprawa z isp), ale dhcp dziala, przydziela adresy, internet jak widac tez dziala, komputery odpowiadaja na poing'owanie - przy laczeniu z samba dostaje timeout server, przy laczeniu z remote desktop - cannot find server
<gjm> Idę się przejść
<gjm> Wam też polecam
<jacekowski> gjm: czy bedziesz czytal backloga jak wrocisz?
<gjm> Nie po to idę się odstresować żeby znowu się stresować
<neosb> acha... o te i chodzi...
<neosb> lol
<neosb> gjm: nie podlacze sie do router'a, poniewaz z nim tez sa klopoty, ale innego typu (sprawa z isp), ale dhcp dziala, przydziela adresy, internet jak widac tez dziala, komputery odpowiadaja na poing'owanie - przy laczeniu z samba dostaje timeout server, przy laczeniu z remote desktop - cannot find server
<ftpd> A masz usługi odpalone?
<neosb> smbd, nmbs wlaczone, a od krfb tez jakis proces jest
<neosb> nmbd
<ftpd> A telnet na te usługi biega?
<neosb> ftpd: nie moge sie polaczyc telnet'em z drugim komputerem
<ftpd> Dlaczego wstawiasz apostrof w takich kretyńskich miejscach?
<neosb> ftpd: z druigego jak i z pierwszego dostaje connection refused - a apostrof jest poniewaz tak sie pisze po polsku :P
<neosb> ftpd: ale jak chcesz moze byc bez ;)
<ftpd> Nie, tak 'się nie pisze'. Apostrof wstawiasz tylko przy odmianie słów obcych, które kończą się samogłoską.
<ftpd> Może ja miałem złych nauczycieli, ale 't' to dla mnie nie jest samogłoska.
<bastetmilo> przestane siedzieć na ircu w pracy, bo dziwnie sie na mnie patrzą jak wybucham śmiechem co chwile
<neosb> ftpd: ja za dobry nie bylem z ortografii i zawsze mi sie wydawalo ze trzeba te apostrofy dodawac...
<ftpd> Nie, nie trzeba.
<neosb> ok
<ftpd> Połączenie ICMP między tymi maszynami jest, tak?
<neosb> ftpd: chodzi o ping?? ping dziala i przesyla bez zadnych bledow...
<k0rb3N> jacekowski: : mam zapisane logi przed rozlaczeniem usb, po rozlaczeniu i po ponownym polaczeniu
<gjm> bastetmilo: :)
<ftpd> k0rb3N: Nie chwal się, tylko pokaż.
<ftpd> neosb: A jakiekolwiek połączenie TCP?
<k0rb3N> bash ? ;-)
<k0rb3N> http://wklej.org/id/775425/
<k0rb3N> dmesg po ponownym podlaczeniu usb
<k0rb3N> btw. nie walicie kickow i banow za polskie ltery
<k0rb3N> szok
<gjm> Bo to cywilizowana sieć
<k0rb3N> BRAWO JASIU
<ftpd> No nareszcie cokolwiek sensownego.
<k0rb3N> ;>
<k0rb3N> chcesz po odlaczeniu
<k0rb3N> i przed ?
<k0rb3N> sorry za flooda ....
<neosb> ftpd: nie wiem jaki moge jeszcze uruchomic, ssh nie mam zainstalowanego, moze jest jeszcze inna standardowa usluga?
<ftpd> neosb: Nie. Nie wiem, jakie masz usługi na swoich maszynach.
<ftpd> Postaw cokolwiek (sshd? apache?) i zobacz.
<ftpd> Btw. jak to 'nie mam ssh'?
<ftpd> To jak Ty się łączysz na maszynki?
<ftpd> Nie mów, że do tego Ci samba i rdesktop.
<neosb> ftpd: dopiero co je polaczylem, przez router, samba dzialala i rdesktop - po wylaczeniu jednego kpmputera na weekend ta sama konfiguracja sieci nie pozwala sie laczyc z tymi dwoma uslugami (no i jeszcze przez telnet)
<neosb> no i czy ssh jest potrzebne w sieci lokalnej? sasiedzi nie sa zli ;)
<neosb> chyba, ze czegos nie wiem... powinienem laczec wszystko przez ssh??
<mucha090> ftpd: powiedz mi jaki pakiet jest odpowiedzialny za vesafb.ko?
<ftpd> neosb: Wyłączyłeś komputer z smbd, czy tego 'klienta'?
<ftpd> mucha090: A co, rączek nie masz?
<ftpd> mucha090: dpkg -S
<mucha090> ftpd: mam, ale wolałem się ciebie zapytać
<ftpd> No to pytasz mnie, czy "się"? Zdecyduj się, skoro używasz zaimka zwrotnego.
<k0rb3N> ftpd: : wiesz może o co kaman ?
<neosb> ftpd: wylaczylem komputer z smbd, ale telnet nie dziala z obydwoch do zadnego z nich
<mucha090> dziwne.... ten moduł jest w linux-image ale dziwne że go nie mam
<ftpd> A co w logach smbd?
<ftpd> Bo skoro 'przestało działać' po reboocie 'servera', to na 99% nie podniosła się usługa.
<ftpd> Weź no zrób service start.
<neosb> z loga wynika, ze serwis wystartowal, ale dal za chwile cos takiego - [2012/06/18 10:54:43,  0] param/loadparm.c:7969(lp_do_parameter)
<neosb>   Ignoring unknown parameter "update encrypted"
<neosb> ftpd: dodam, ze konfigurowalem sambe w gadmin
<ftpd> neosb: Nie wiem, co to jest gadmin.
<neosb> ftpd: gui do samby
<ftpd> netstat pokazuje, że listen ta samba?
<ftpd> (I dlaczego nie robisz tego jak człowiek, chociażby przez sshfs?)
<neosb> ftpd: netstat pokazuje: unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     9578     /var/run/samba/unexpected
<k0rb3N> ftpd: wiesz może co mam zrobić?
<ftpd> k0rb3N: 12:27:43 |        ftpd   | k0rb3N: Jestem w pracy, nie mam całego swojego czasu dla Ciebie.
<ftpd> k0rb3N: Trochę cierpliwości, a nie męczysz.
<k0rb3N> spoko.
<ftpd> 12:16:24 |        ftpd   | Miałeś pokazać dmesga. Miałeś pokazać $PATH. Miałeś zrobić make install. Miałeś pokazać ip l.
<ftpd> Widziałem tylko dmesga.
<ftpd> Zainstalowałeś tego cholernego ndiswrappera w końcu?
<k0rb3N> wiesz,,,,,,,, inny już by olał
<jacekowski> ftpd: to wyglada na to ze rndis drivery to lapia
<k0rb3N> no właśnie NIE
<ftpd> k0rb3N: Dlaczego?
<ftpd> jacekowski: Tak?
<k0rb3N> jakbym zainstalował to juz bym miał z głowy
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> a moze nie
<jacekowski> bo failed
<ftpd> [  427.069066] rndis_host: probe of 3-2:1.0 failed with error -33
<ftpd> [  427.368015] rndis_wlan 3-2:1.0: RNDIS_MSG_QUERY(0x00010202) failed, -110
<ftpd> Niezły komunikat udanej akcji, jacekowski.
<k0rb3N> pomóżcie.....
<neosb> ftpd: robie restart po updacie, wroce jezeli to nie pomoze.
<ftpd> k0rb3N: Tracę cierpliwość. Nie słuchasz, co Ci mówimy. Nie robisz nic, tylko siedzisz i skamlesz 'pomóżcie'.
<jacekowski> no to zainstalowc ndiswrappera
<jacekowski> i wywalic rndisa
<jacekowski> bo moze blokoawc
<ftpd> k0rb3N: Zainstaluj tego pieprzonego ndiswrappera. make, sudo make install
<k0rb3N> zrobilem co chcieliscie
<ftpd> rehash
<ftpd> ndiswrapper -v
<ftpd> Hint: tu jest spacja.
<k0rb3N> przy make i sudo make wywala error
<ftpd> 10:43:32 |      k0rb3N   | ale jak chce odpalic np przez komende ndiswrapper-v to wyskakuje komunikat ze nie ma tego badziewia
<k0rb3N> ftpd: to tez próbowałem :>
<jacekowski> a sprawdz /usr/local/sbin/ndiswrapper
<jacekowski> albo
<jacekowski> a/usr/local/bin/ndiswrapper
<jacekowski> /usr/local/bin/ndiswrapper
<ftpd> jacekowski: Nie.
<ftpd> 13:43:00 |      k0rb3N   | przy make i sudo make wywala error
<ftpd> Jaki error?
<k0rb3N> walnąć prtscrn na imgshack zaraz ?
<ftpd> Informacja 'coś nie działa' nie jest poprawnym komunikatem błędu, który pomoże nam pomóc Tobie ten błąd naprawić. Nie wpadłeś na to?
<jacekowski> a w ogole
<jacekowski> ftpd: hmmm
<jacekowski> ftpd: wiesz co
<jacekowski> ndiswrapper-common - Common scripts required to use the utilities for ndiswrapper
<jacekowski> ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 - Userspace utilities for the ndiswrapper Linux kernel module
<jacekowski> ndiswrapper jest w repo
<ftpd> No wiem.
<ftpd> :P
<gjm> Coś ciężko wam idzie
<jacekowski> to po chuj my to kompilujemy?
<k0rb3N> co to znaczy ?
<ftpd> Nie my. On.
<ftpd> Bo tak napisali w jakiejś kretyńskiej isntrukcji.
<gjm> jacekowski: Ej, nie chujuj
<jacekowski> ftpd: ale my mu pomagay
<ftpd> ;-)
<jacekowski> pomagamy
<k0rb3N> to dopiero instalka ?
<ftpd> jacekowski: Ale on może nie móc zainstalować ndiswrappera z repo.
<ftpd> jacekowski: Hint: nie ma internetów.
<jacekowski> k0rb3N: czy mozesz normalnie podlaczyc ethernet do tego komputera tymczasowo?
<gjm> k0rb3N: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<gjm> ftpd: Pisze z kaloryfera
<jacekowski> i jeszcze ndiswrapper-source trzeba
<jacekowski> czy cos takiego
<gjm> A tak w ogóle to: apt-cache search
<ftpd> k0rb3N: To co z tym errorem?
<k0rb3N> a np. na sekunde podpinam stary modem neo speedtouch , poisciagam co mowicie to myslicie ze zadziala ?
<ftpd> Jezu, mon. Weź się zdecyduj.
<ftpd> Chcesz skompilowac - pokaż, jaki masz 'error'.
<ftpd> Chcesz zainstalować z repo - zainstaluj z repo.
<ftpd> Twoim celem jest 'mam ndiswrappera'.
<ftpd> Masz dwie drogi.
<ftpd> Wybierz jedną, a nie robisz pół tej, pół tej.
<k0rb3N> dobra....zrobie tak jak do tej pory i prtscrn
<ftpd> k0rb3N: Dotego naucz się WYCHODZIĆ Z IRCA (komenda /quit) jak rebootujesz komputer.
<ftpd> Bo my do Ciebie piszemy, a Ty już jesteś po restarcie i wisi sesja, która potem wylatuje na ping timeout :(
<gjm> ftpd: "Do tego"
<gjm> Wiem że typo
<ftpd> Robię dwie maszyny nowe obok; update'uję trzecią; naprawiam dalej tego postfiksa, co na #g-pl pisałem; umawiam się z typami na wymianę ramu; pomagam k0rb3N; pomagam typowi z sambą.
<k0rb3N> Człowiek po 30-ce a tyle już się nasłuchał w ciągu dwóch godzin
<ftpd> Dlatego: typo your ass, gjm.
<gjm> Weź się tato
<k0rb3N> do mnie ?
<gjm> Nie
<k0rb3N> uffff
<bastetmilo> ftpd - człowiek orkiestra
<ftpd> Nie wiem w ogóle, czemu nie mam tu ołtarzyka.
<ftpd> Albo przynajmniej dopisku w topicu " | Praise ftpd".
<ftpd> Won mje z tym krzyżem.
<gjm> Jesteś naznaczony
<bastetmilo> Będziemy Cię po rękach całować ftpd jak się zjawisz na zlocie :P
<ftpd> Była taka piosenka.
<ftpd> "Jeżeli chcesz mnie naśladować to weź mój krzyż na każdy dzień."
<ftpd> To wychodzi, że mam teraz naśladować gjm :(
<gjm> Oby nie
<ftpd> Coś powoli robi screenshota.
<gjm> Szuka aparatu
<ftpd> Na zęby chyba.
<panx1> cześć
<ftpd> Ojezu.
<ftpd> Zmienił nicka :(
<panx1> ojezu  pisze się osobno.
<gjm> A myślałem że będzie dobrze
<gjm> :<
<ftpd> 7 packages can be updated.
<ftpd> 5 updates are security updates.
<ftpd> No zaraz.
<ftpd> Jak to 5 security?
<ftpd> Ale jestem żubrem, miałem wyłączone unattended-upgrades.
<panx1> huh
<neosb> ftpd: po restarcie nadal to samo - ICMP wykazuje polaczenie, ale zadna z uslug nie dziala (samab, rdesktop)
<panx1> miał kto problem kiedyś z initgroups?? na 64bitunciaku?
<ftpd> neosb: Miałeś stestować jakąkolwiek łączność po TCP.
<ftpd> neosb: A tak dla pewności. Jaki port testujesz tym telnetem?
<neosb> ftpd: standardowy?
<neosb> ftpd: a jak mam cos odpalic w tcp? wystarczy proba polaczeniassh??
<ftpd> neosb: Czyli który?
<ftpd> Jeszcze raz napiszesz '??', a będziesz sobie radził sam. No mercy.
<neosb> ftpd: telnet -h
<ftpd> Yyyy. Co?
<neosb> ftpd: pomylilem klawiatury :/
<ftpd> Powiedz mi, jak testujesz tę sambę.
<ftpd> telnet host <co>?
<neosb> ftpd: po prostu wpisuje telnet <enter> open [host_ip] i dostaje komunikat o bledzie
<ftpd> ...
<ftpd> Stary, mogę tego nie skomentować, prawda?
<gjm> Tak
<neosb> rozumiem, ze poziomem nie odpowiadam? (ps. tylko jeden znak zapytania)
<ftpd> neosb: W ten sposób próbujesz się łączyć na port telnetd, czyli port 23. Samba nie słucha na porcie 23.
<ftpd> neosb: Żeby wykonać test połączenia z Sambą, zatelnetuj się, z łaski swojej, na port samby. Z góry dzięki.
<panx1> initgroups: Operacja niedozwolona xD zabawnie sie robi xD
<neosb> ftpd: postaram sie ;)
<ftpd> neosb: telnet host 445
<ftpd> neosb: No ej? Ile można wpisywać jedną komendę?
<neosb> ftpd: nie chce cie zalamywac, ale jedyny port jaki przychodzi mi na mysl to 445, i pewnie znowu cie zalamalem...
<ftpd> 14:24:18 |        ftpd + | neosb: telnet host 445
<ftpd> Przecież Ci napisałem...
<neosb> ftpd: przepraszam nie zauwazylem wiadomosci... odpowiedz ta sama... connection refused, z serwera i z klienta
<ftpd> No to Ci usługa źle działa.
<ftpd> Proste.
<neosb> ftpd: ok ale inne tez nie dzialaja
<ftpd> Jakie inne?
<ftpd> Pokaż smb.conf
<neosb> ftpd: remote desktop
<neosb> ftpd: moge sprobowac tez ssh
<ftpd> No, to dla pewności sprawdź, odrzucimy problem po stronie sieci.
<neosb> ftpd: dobrze
<neosb> ftpd: masz racje to cos z tymi uslugami, poniewaz udalo mi sie zalogowac przez ssh
<neosb> ftpd: smb.conf - http://wklej.to/O2vn4
<ftpd> I masz w procesach smbd -D?
<ftpd> Btw. zabawny konfig.
<ftpd> Masz sekcję [Homes], a potem jeszcze explicite swój home wystawiasz.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> netstat -tapn | grep smbd
<ftpd> pokaż
<ftpd> create mode = 0777
<neosb> cos w logu bylo, ze laduje z -D i mam teraz nawet dwa procesdy smbd
<ftpd> JezusMaryjo.
<ftpd> To dobrze, że masz dwa.
<ftpd> netstata pokaż.
<neosb> ftpd: netstat -a - http://wklej.to/78CgF
<ftpd> 1) jakbym chciał -a, poprosiłbym o -a. 2) no przecież NIE MA tutaj tej samby.
<ftpd> netstat -tapn | grep smbd | grep LISTEM
<ftpd> Ble.
<ftpd> netstat -tapn | grep smbd | grep LISTEN
<ftpd> Tak chcę.
<ftpd> Albo, ładniej:
<ftpd> netstat -tapn | grep 'LISTEN.*smbd'
<neosb> jest samba/unexpected
<ftpd> Jakie unexpected?
<neosb> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:139           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      670/smbd
<neosb> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:445           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      670/smbd
<ftpd> No.
<ftpd> [root@dev1 ~]# netstat -tapn | grep 'LISTEN.*smbd'
<ftpd> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:139                 0.0.0.0:*                   LISTEN      11579/smbd
<ftpd> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:445                 0.0.0.0:*                   LISTEN      11579/smbd
<ftpd> Ślicznie.
<neosb> unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     9206     /var/run/samba/unexpected
<ftpd> A z tego hosta:
<ftpd> (z tego 'servera' samby):
<ftpd> telnet 127.0.0.1 445
<gjm> Nie wklejać no
<neosb> ftpd: polaczylem sie(?)
<ftpd> Escape character is '^]'.
<ftpd> tak masz?
<neosb> ftpd: tak
<ftpd> No ok.
<ftpd> telnet <ip maszyny z sieci lokalnej> 445
<neosb> connection refused i z serwera do maszyny w sieci lokalnej i z maszyny z sieci lokalnej do serwera
<ftpd> Ok.
<ftpd> A jakie IP ma ten serwer?
<neosb> 85.221.163.157 - w sieci lokalnej
<ftpd> Nie.
<ftpd> To nie jest IP lokalne.
<ftpd> Łączysz się do 85.221.163.157?
<neosb> no to jest chyba moje ip na zewnatrz, a ja sie lacze przez adresy lokalne tzn. 192.168.0.x
<ftpd> Halo, mówi się.
<ftpd> No.
<ftpd> I jaki adres lokalny ma maszyna, na której stoi smbd?
<neosb> 85.221.163.157
<ftpd> Aha.
<ftpd> Ok.
<ftpd> A teraz się skup:
<ftpd> 15:07:20 |       neosb   | no to jest chyba moje ip na zewnatrz, a ja sie lacze przez adresy lokalne tzn. 192.168.0.x
<ftpd> Napisałeś tutaj, że adresy LOKALNE to 192.168.0.x
<ftpd> Po czym podałeś mi adres 'lokalny' 85.221.163.157.
<ftpd> Pomyśl i odpowiedz jeszcze raz.
<neosb> nie, nie, nie
<neosb> ftpd: <neosb> 85.221.163.157 - w sieci lokalnej
<ftpd> Jezu.
<ftpd> Zrób ip a
<ftpd> I zobacz, jakie masz adresy na sieciówkach. Wszystkie.
<ftpd> (cały czas mówimy o 'serwerze')
<neosb> ftpd: na serwerz smbd - inet 85.221.163.157/24
<ftpd> Tylko?
<neosb> to ktora linijke mam wkleic, tzn, co dokladnie
<ftpd> Adresy IP. Wszystkie.
<ftpd> Albo całość na wklej.org
<neosb> jest jeszce broadcast
<neosb> dobra
<ftpd> (Potrafisz chociaż rozpoznać adres IP?)
<ftpd> bastetmilo: ja sobie życzę nagrodę na zjeździe za cierpliwość.
<neosb> ftpd: http://wklej.to/E3hjt
<bastetmilo> ftpd: jaką? Butelka cydru tylko dla Ciebie? :)
<ftpd> neosb: No patrz! Na sieciówce eth1 masz adres 192.168.0.11!
<ftpd> neosb: Czy to do tego adresu próbujesz się połączyć a) telnetem; b) klientem samby?
<neosb> tak?
<ftpd> Btw. nie widzę w tym outpucie Twojego inet 85.221.163.157/24
<neosb> gdzie ci wyswietla moje inet 85.221.163.157/24 jako 85.221.163.157/24?
<ftpd> Nigdzie.
<ftpd> A Ty się upierasz, że powinno.
<neosb> ok. to niech bedzie, ze sie upieram, masz jakis pomysl jak mam sie polaczyc?
<ftpd> Wyjaśnijmy sobie wszystko jeszcze raz. Od początku.
<ftpd> Masz dwa komputery.
<neosb> tak zgadza sie
<ftpd> Oba mają adresy z sieci 192.168.0.0/24
<ftpd> (Inne adresy niech będą w tej chwili nieważne.)
<k0rb3N> cze ponownie
<neosb> tak maja takie wlasnie adresy
<ftpd> Jakie to są dokładnie adresy? Nazywajmy komputer z smbd 'serwerem', a ten drugi 'klientem'.
<panx__> siemka
<gjm> :>
<neosb> serwer 85.221.163.157; klient 192.168.0.13 - serwer laczy sie przez kabel ethernet, a klient przez wi-fi do tego samego routera, dhcp jest na nim wlaczone
<ftpd> gjm: Nie patrz.
<ftpd> neosb: KURWA PIERDOLONA W DUPĘ JEBANA MAĆ. Miały być adresy 192.168.0.0/24, to NA JAKI CHUJ ciągle wtrącasz to 85.221.163.157?
<ftpd> gjm: Już patrz.
<swistak35> : D
<neosb> przepraszam moze moj irc wrzuca co innego
<swistak35> czytam to od dłuższego czasu, bardzo zabawne : D
<ftpd> swistak35: Prawie tak 'zabawne', jak rozdzielanie części emotikonek spacją.
<gjm> ftpd: "+" Daje Ci czasową dyspensę
<ftpd> gjm: Ja szanuję zasady. Ale czasami się po prostu nie da.
<k0rb3N> ja jestem pikuś :D
<bastetmilo> irc sam wrzuca inny adres ip
<ftpd> Tak jest. Głupi IRC. Pewnie spisek Tuska/Kaczyńskiego/Masonerii Żydowskiej (niepotrzebne skreślić).
<grek1> czesc rozłączył mi sie dysk i po restarcie - (Odczytywanie bazy danych ... 95%dpkg: nienaprawialny błąd krytyczny, przerywanie:  lista plików pakietu "kppp" zawiera pustą nazwę pliku
<neosb> przepraszam nie korzystam na co dzien z irc i pierwszy raz mam wlaczony quassel
<grek1> żadną komenda apt-get upgrade update nic nie pomaga
<gjm> ftpd: Czytam to co piszecie i się nie dziwię
<neosb> moze przestanmy mieszac - moge je wrzucac z przecinkiem albo podkresleniem np. 192_168_0_11 - adres serwera
<k0rb3N> gjma moze miw koncu pomozecie
<neosb> 192_168_0_13 - adres klienta
<grek1> da sie moze przebudować te bibiolteki dpkg
<gjm> grek1: --force (Czy jakoś tak?)
<k0rb3N> nawet prntsrcn zrobilem ;P
<ftpd> neosb: Ok. Z serwera telnet 192.168.0.11 445. Działa?
<gjm> k0rb3N: A może nie
<gjm> Też mam zajęcie
<neosb> ftpd: nie
<k0rb3N> to lipa :/
<ftpd> k0rb3N: Może w końcu nauczysz się, że zamiast przypominać, że masz problem i chwalić się, co zrobiłeś, wreszcie _pokażesz_ nam jakikolwiek sensowny komunikat błędu?
<ftpd> neosb: Ale 127.0.0.1 działa?
<neosb> ftpd: tak
<ftpd> neosb: Odpal _na serwerze_ sshd i _z serwera_ zobacz, czy telnet 192.168.0.11 22 działa.
<grek1> zobacz
<neosb> ftpd: tak to dziala
<ftpd> Ok.
<grek1> http://wklej.to/IIpFh
<ftpd> Czyli jakoś tak... tak sobie Ci się to binduje na lokalnym adresie.
<grek1> sa jeszcze jakies komendy mozliwe ?
<k0rb3N> ftpd: http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/8847/errorqg.jpg
<ftpd> neosb: interfaces = 127.0.0.1/8 192.168.0.0/24
<k0rb3N> ftpd: moze to pomoże
<ftpd> neosb: Ta linijka w configu mi 'nieco' śmierdzi.
<ftpd> neosb: Adres 192.168.0.11 jest na sieciówce eth1?
<neosb> ftpd: taK
<ftpd> neosb: Zmień zatem 7. liniję smb.conf na wpis:
<ftpd> interfaces = eth1 lo
<ftpd> I potem /etc/init.d/smbd restart i /etc/init.d/nmbd restart
<neosb> ftpd: sprobuje, tzn. zrobie tak
<ftpd> k0rb3N: Nie umiesz czytać? Przecież jest napisane wprost.
<k0rb3N> where?
<ftpd> k0rb3N: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<ftpd> k0rb3N: 2.2. Installing Packages (With Internet access on another computer)
<ftpd> Ściągnij te paczki, zainstaluj ndiswrappera z repozytorium.
<ftpd> Zamiast samemu kompilować.
<k0rb3N> kutwa..... drugi modem musze podpiąć
<ftpd> Na tym windowsie XP nie możesz?
<ftpd> Potem na pendrive/cokolwiek i się przebootować na Ubuntu?
<grek1> to ma ktos jakis pomysl na naprawe tego = http://wklej.to/IIpFh
<k0rb3N> a jakbym scignał na xp to pokierujesz mnie dalej.......serio drugi dzien z nlinkuskem
<ftpd> k0rb3N: Przecież dostałeś link z gotowymi komendami.
<k0rb3N> ftpd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper ?
<k0rb3N> o to chodzi?
<ftpd> A dałem Ci w ciągu ostatnich kilku minut jakieś inne linki?
<ftpd> grek1: Używasz kppp?
<k0rb3N> :)
<k0rb3N> afk
<grek1> nie wiem to jakis kdialer do modemu ? to nie mam lan polaczenie to stacjonarny komp
<ftpd> To wywal ;-)
<grek1> no nie da sie remove daje ten sam blasd
<k0rb3N> ku......
<ftpd> Mhm.
<grek1> błąd
<k0rb3N> chyba bardziej sie router oplaca
<ftpd> A apt-get update?
<ftpd> Przechodzi?
<grek1> zobacz na linka http://wklej.to/IIpFh
<grek1> nic nie przechodzi
<ftpd> Bo 'gdzieś' jest trzymana nieprawidłowa informacja o pakiecie.
<grek1> to wiem tylko jak sie tegho pozbyc
<ftpd> Ale w linku nie widzę, żebyś robił update.
<ftpd> Tylko upgrade.
<grek1> aaa update przechodzi
<ftpd> I jak przejdzie, dalej jest kupa?
<grek1> tak
<grek1>  upgade czy kazda inna operacja daje ten blad
<ftpd> To nie wiem. Jakbyś wkleił ten błąd w ludzkim języku, to nawet pogooglałbym, bo ciekawe.
<ftpd> Ale jak masz polskie locale, to oczywiście google mówi nic.
<grek1> jak w ludzkim
<grek1> nienaprawialny błąd krytyczny, przerywanie:
<grek1>  lista plików pakietu "kppp" zawiera pustą nazwę pliku
<ftpd> Po angielsku. Komunikaty błędu po polsku to porażkowy pomysł.
<neosb> ftpd: naprawde mi pomogles z samba, ale nadal nie wiem jak polaczyc sie z remotedesktop
<grek1> tak mam przeciez nie tlumacz tego do tego wkleja sie wysypujac polkskie zniaki
<grek1> tez wydaje mi sie ze bledy nie powinny byc tlumaczone wiecej info bylo by w uniwersalnym języku
<ftpd> grek1: Ustaw LC_ALL na C, zrób wtedy, wklej normalny komunikat, po angielsku.
<ftpd> neosb: Zgaduję, że też masz kijowy plik konfiguracyjny. Nie wiem, co to jest 'remotedesktop'.
<ftpd> neosb: Nie wiem, o jakim pakiecie mówisz. Nie wiem, na jakim porcie to słucha. Nie wiem, jak się zabrać do naprawy.
<ftpd> insomniac ~ # aptitude search remotedesktop
<ftpd> insomniac ~ #
<ftpd> *shrug*
<jacekowski> ktos byl w arabii saudyjskiej?
<ftpd> grek1: Wywal /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<grek1> sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/* ?
<ftpd> Mhm.
<ftpd> O, przy przejściu z Lucida na Presice się psuje fontconfig.
<grek1> tu jest to update
<grek1> sudo apt-get update
<grek1> Ign.  http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com precise InRelease
<grek1> Ign.  http://archive.canonical.com precise InRelease
<grek1> Ign.  http://extras.ubuntu.com precise InRelease
<grek1> Ign.  http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security InRelease
<ftpd> He he he.
<ftpd> rmdir: failed to remove `/var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d/': Directory not empty
<grek1> sory
<ftpd> Dopóki ręcznie nie rmfnę, nie robi się upgrade.
<grek1> nie zadzialalo mi ctrl c
<grek1> wklej.to/PtRxpc
<mucha090> grek1: jeszcze raz wklej
<grek1> co  - tu jest apt update wklej.to/PtRxpc , tu są błędy http://wklej.to/IIpFh
<ftpd> grek1: Skasowałeś już te kesze?
<neosb> ftpd: sprawdzilem w netstacie z twoimi opcjami i pomylilem port o 1 mniej (tzn. zmienil sie na 1 wiecej od ostatniego uruchomienia) - aplikacja krbf - dzieki wszystko juz dziala... dzieki za cierpliwosc ;)
<grek1> tak
<grek1> skasowałem dałem update
<grek1> i to samo
<grek1> update przechodzi upgrade nie i zadna inna operacja remove install tez nie
<ftpd> To ja nie wiem, gdzie to jest trzymane, jak nie w /var/cache
<grek1> sudo dpkg --configure -a, przechodzi bez bledu
<ftpd> To wklej.to/PtRxpc nie działa.
<ftpd> Taka paste nie została odnaleziona
<ftpd> A daj...
<grek1> http://wklej.to/PtRxp
<ftpd> apt-get autoclean
<grek1> bez c ale to tylko zrzut update to przechodzi
<ftpd> apt-get autoremove && apt-get autoclean && apt-get install -f && apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<ftpd> O tak w ogóle.
<grek1> http://wklej.to/Qgxil
<grek1> apt-get autoclean przechodzi bez problemu
<ftpd> A zmień mirrora na chwilę.
<ftpd> W sources.list
<grek1> na jakiego
<ftpd> Z pl.archive.ubuntu.com na... cokolwiek? archive.ubuntu.com
<ftpd> Bez pl, w sensie. Może na pl leży jakiś dziwaczny .deb
<ftpd> I potem update && upgrade
<ftpd> Autocleana też możesz.
<grek1> to stalo sie przy rozlaczeniu fizcznym dysku tzn na 99 wtedy (kabel sie poluzował)
<grek1> chodzi o to repo deb http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted
<grek1> na deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted
<ftpd> Mhm.
<ftpd> W ogóle to masz jakieś dziwne sources list.
<ftpd> Miliony wpisów.
<grek1> jak miliony to gola isntalacja
<ftpd> http://wklej.org/id/775526/
<ftpd> Ja mam takie.
<grek1> ja takie http://wklej.to/1NhMB
<grek1> sadze ze to nie z repo blad
<grek1> jakis plik od tego kppp sie uszkodzil i to nie chce sie pobrac ponownie
<grek1> a jak jeszcze mozna wywalic to kppp
<ftpd> No to skąd?
<ftpd> Jak nie z repo?
<ftpd> Nie wiem, gdzie apt trzyma pliki, jak nie w /vat
<ftpd> Nie wiem, gdzie apt trzyma pliki, jak nie w /var
<ftpd> Zobaczę coś...
<ftpd> Ooo.
<ftpd> /var/lib/dpkg/info
<ftpd> /var/lib/dpkg/info/kppp.list, nawet.
<ftpd> Na to stawiałbym.
<ftpd> Zrób sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/kppp*
<ftpd> grek1: I co?
<grek1> http://wklej.to/9GaMW
<ftpd>  lista plików pakietu "xserver-xorg-video-vmware" zawiera pustą nazwę pliku
<grek1> no
<ftpd> No to do uśmiechniętej śmierci.
<ftpd> Rób rmy każdego pakietu
<grek1> czyli wiecej niz kppp ma uszkodzone pliki
<ftpd> a potem jeszcze reinstall.
<ftpd> apt-get reinstall kpp (żeby Ci to 'ostrzeżenie' zniknęło)
<ftpd> potem rm plików od xserver-xorg-video-vmware
<ftpd> I dalej próbuj.
<ftpd> Może tylko te dwa. Może jeszcze 500.
<ftpd> Nie wiem.
<ftpd> ;-)
<grek1> no wlasnie :)
<grek1> ale czemu reinstall nie ma apt-get reinstall kpp
<grek1> E: Nieprawidłowa operacja reinstall
<ftpd> No nie dowiesz się inaczej, niż robiąc po kolei rm i reinstall.
<ftpd> O jezu.
<ftpd> To se znajdź opcję w manie. aptitude ma reinstall :P
<grek1> ok
<ftpd> Pewnie jak dasz install też będzie si.
<ftpd> apt-get install --reinstall kpp
<ftpd> apt-get install --reinstall kppp
<grek1> sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<grek1> :)
<ftpd> No.
<grek1> nienaprawialny błąd krytyczny, przerywanie:
<grek1>  lista plików pakietu "libkidletime4" zawiera pustą nazwę pliku
<grek1> :(
<grek1> to moze sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/* ?
<ftpd> Nie sądzę, żeby był to najlepszy pomysł.
<grek1> ok
<grek1> to ma ktos jeszze jakies pomysly - jak widac ilosc uszkodzynych plikow jest wieksza
<ftpd> Nie ma innego pomysłu.
<ftpd> Masz walniętą część tego katalogu. Jak dużą, nie wie nikt.
<ftpd> A usuwanie całości to trochę głupi pomysł, potem Ci nie zadziała np. remove (bo nie będzie listy plików, którą apt trzyma w <nazwapaczki>.list tam).
<ftpd> Możesz to sobie wyszukać...
<ftpd> grep ^$ /var/lib/dpkg/info/*list
<ftpd> To powinno pokazać wszystkie pliki z pustymi liniami.
<grek1> no to nie jest zle http://wklej.to/psJgV
<ftpd> No, to 3 pliki.
<ftpd> rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/kerneloops-daemon.list /var/lib/dpkg/info/keyboard-configuration.list /var/lib/dpkg/info/libkidletime4 && apt-get install --reinstall kerneloops-daemon keyboard-configuration libkidletime4 && apt-get upgrade
<ftpd> I powinno pójść
<grek1> i idzie :)
<grek1> tzn jest jeszcze to dpkg: ostrzeżenie: brak listy plików pakietu "kerneloops-daemon", przyjęcie że pakiet nie ma zainstalowanych plików.
<grek1>  ale to dam reinstall dla tych pakietow i bedzie ok bo sama instalacja jzu przechodzi
<grek1> dzieki wielkiue
<ftpd> Nie ma sprawy. I ja dzięki, nauczyłem się czegoś nowego (lokalizacji plików apta).
<ftpd> Jeszcze tego k0<cośtam> opaździerzyć i będę miał solved-ratio ładne :P
<gjm> Cześć cycki
<bastetmilo> eses007: siema, Ubuntu się zepsuło ;)
<bastetmilo> ?
<cycki> gjm: cześć gjm
 * ftpd maca cycki.
<ftpd> E, kiepskie.
<eses007> bastetmilo: Nope, nie mam ubu nawet, a jeśli już - nie przychodziłbym po pomoc na irca :f
<cycki> bastetmilo: wielce prawdopodne, że mnie na zlocie nie będzie
<bastetmilo> cycki: no to machnij majla, ze mam Cie skreslic, bo zapomne jak dotre do domu
<bastetmilo> maila/wiadomosc na jabbera
<cycki> bastetmilo: ok
<bastetmilo> eses007: to co tu szukasz? Nudzisz sie na trollowni?
<eses007> Jestem tu, bo mogę! :f
 * cycki ma tu bana
<gjm> No normalnie jak w piaskownicy :)
<TheNumb> gjm: dobrze, że jeszcze nie żrą piachu.
<bastetmilo> eses007: no to sobie siedz
<cycki> gjm: grabki i wiaderko masz?
<gjm> Nie
<gjm> :/
<TheNumb> cycki: kick (grabki), ban (wiaderko)
<cycki> to nie piaskownica
<eses007> gjm: To tekst z pewnej rozmowy z bastet :>
<cycki> TheNumb: tru
<gjm> A skąd mam wiedzieć?
<eses007> Ale fajnie, cycki draj grabki
<gjm> /kickban TheNumb
<gjm> :>
<TheNumb> /kb gjm
<gjm> Hehe
<SelfKilla> o/
<gjm> Cześć Dredlisz
<SelfKilla> Demasked :<
<gjm> Maski zapomniałeś założyć
<TheNumb> SelfKilla: trudno było zgadnąć.
<gjm> No co ty?
<SelfKilla> Ech
<TheNumb> Tylko gjm podołał temu zadaniu.
<SelfKilla> Zapomniałem identa zmienić
<SelfKilla> A miał być inny
<gjm> TheNumb: Nie bądź taki do przodu
<TheNumb> gjm: do tyłu mi nie zabraknie :D
<SelfKilla> Z resztą i tak musze nicka zarejeatrować
<TheNumb> SelfKilla: zresztą
<ntat> Cześć
<mucha090> Przepraszam
<ntat> mucha090, 5 PLN każdemu na kanale i jesteśmy kwita:]
<mucha090> zapomniałem wyjść z pozostałych kanałów:(
<ntat> 96*5=480:D
<mucha090> ntat: poprostu pobiłem głupote na tym kanale
<BlessJah> jacekowski: stary zabrali?
<ntat> BlessJah, wiesz gdzie jeszcze można podpisać program? Bo chciałem odblokować sobie Symbiana. Mam helloOX ale muszę najpierw podpisać, żeby to zainstalować.
<ntat> a na tym chińskim serwerze do tej pory nie aktywowali mi konta
<BlessJah> #symbian?
<BlessJah> costam costam, pamietam ze gdziesz czytalem o podpisywaniu z numerem imei
<BlessJah> poza tym chyba mozna wlaczyc instalacje z niezaufanych zrodel?
<ntat> BlessJah, na Androidzie można ale na Symbianie raczej nie
<ntat> Przynajmniej na s60v3 nie można
<ntat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=DfP4T1qVXi4#!
<ntat> :D
<CookieM> był pewnie pierwszą osobą, którą zobaczyła po wykluciu się z jaja
<ntat> Ile zaufania do takiego wielkoluda:]
<psesq> o/
<wujek> znacie jakiś prosty program na linuxa do obróbki zdjęć? Przydałoby się żeby miał filtry wbudowane (sepia, bw, lomo, hdr itp.). Czy takie rzeczy tylko na Androida i iOS?
<ntat> wujek, Gimp + odpowiednie skrypty albo Gimp + google dla konkretnego efektu
<ntat> Pod Windowsa była darmowa wtyczka do Gimpa z efektami z Photoshopa ale pod Linuksem nie działała
<ntat> Jest jeszcze Darktable
<wujek> gimp + filtry mam, ale przy dużych ilościach zdjęć mozolne to jest bardzo. Każde zaaplikowanie 1 filtru trwa min. 30sek
<wujek> ooo.... darktable. Zapomniałem o nim całkowiecie
<wujek> chociaż on chyba głównie do rawów był, zresztą zaraz sprawdzę
<ntat> z jpg'ami też sobie radził:)
<grek1> sa takie programy
<grek1> bardzo dobre
<grek1> np wlasnie ten darktable
<grek1> rawtherape
<grek1> bazuja na rawach ale obsluguja tez jpegi bez problemu rawtherapy jest prosty i duze mozliwosci optymalizacji fotek bardzo profesjonalne
<ntat> Dzisiaj po moi mieście jeździł samochód google z aparatami. Specjalnie przed nim kilka minut jechałem, może będę na street view w google maps:D
<ntat> Ciekawe w czym oni obrabiają fotki?:)
<BlessJah> ntat: szkoda ze nie miales pod reka kombinezonu do nurkowania
<ntat> BlessJah, po co?
<BlessJah> widać nie znasz
<BlessJah> w google street view jest miedzy innymi zdjecie pary w strojach do nurkowania goniacej z trojzebem samochod
<ntat> :]
<ntat> Nie słyszałem
<dweller> ntat: oni robią po kilka razy zdjęcia
<dweller> albo po prostu wracają, wtedy nie robią
<ntat> A mieli te aparaty "ubrane" w piłkę Euro:D
<psesq> inwigilacja!
<ntat> jechali dosyć wolno, więc chyba coś tam robili:]
<dweller> zobaczysz za rok ;]
<ntat> szkoda, że auta nie umyłem:P
<BlessJah> napisz palcem "Eksperyment PAN"
<BlessJah> nie będziemy gorsi od nasa
<ntat> Ale dużo aut jeździło z flagami, dobry czas wybrali:) Na co drugim zdjęciu będzie flaga Polska:)
<BlessJah> a widzisz
<BlessJah> o tym w sumie nie pomyślałem
<jacekowski> BlessJah: no
<jacekowski> ntat: mozna
<jacekowski> ntat: bez problemu
<jacekowski> ntat: tylko wiecej ustawien jest
<ntat> jacekowski, o czym mówisz?
<jacekowski> o symbianie
<jacekowski> ze nie trzeba podpisywac
<ntat> aha
<ntat> jacekowski, ale chodzi Ci o samą zmianę daty?
<ntat> Bo ja chciałem mieć dostęp również do plików systemowych
<BlessJah> x-plore nie daje?
<ntat> BlessJah, nie. Widać katalog ale ma 0 bajtów i nie można do niego wejść
<ntat> Heh a plik Symbiana przypominają trochę pliki Windowsa - są tam biblioteki z końcówkami .dll i pliki wykonywalne z .exe:)
<foreste> czesc
<ntat> Czołem
<jacekowski> ntat: te plik to prosciej wyciagnac z firmware
<bastet> re
<foreste> ma moze ktos stare konto skydrive ktore stoi puste ?
<foreste> z 25gb miejscem
<Wizard> foreste: Forum z ogłoszeniami znajdziesz np. na gumtree.pl, gazeta.pl i tak dalej.
<Wizard> Cześć tak btw
<foreste> witaj
<bastet> cześć Wizard
<Wizard> Czy ja cię kiedyś nie banowałem, foreste? :)
<Wizard> Cześć, bastet.
<foreste> ta ale ban zdjety
<foreste> :P
<foreste> apropos jak banika chcesz dac naucz sie bardziej banowac bo typy naprawde grozne moga zrobic balagan ;p
<kretu> foreste: na szczęście ty do takich nie należysz, więc nie trzeba banować
<kretu> tfu
<gjm> Ktoś przyszedł mnie wkurzyć
<kretu> uważać
<gjm> foreste: Teraz uważaj
<Wizard> Cześć kretu, cześć gjm.
<gjm> Cześć foreste
<gjm> TFUUU
<gjm> Cześć Wizard
<gjm> foreste: Fajnie się używa imienia i daty urodzenia jako hasła?
<foreste> niemam takiego :P
<gjm> Co innego słyszałem :>
<foreste> dawno zmienione ;p
<gjm> Ta? Szkoda że jeszcze dzisiaj było użyte
<foreste> nie wciagaj mnie w swje gry ;x
<bastet> gry :>
<gjm> To mnie nie wkurzaj
<foreste> ja ?
<m477> ojej
<gjm> Nie, on
<foreste> a moze ty to robiles przez 14 dni ostatnio ?
<bastet> foreste: po co Ci ta spacja przed znamiem zapytania?
<foreste> bo tak mnie uczono
<foreste> kiedys w szkole
<foreste> i czesto na gg widze jak pisza domnie
<bastet> serio? foreste a co to była za szkoła?
<kretu> bastet: może on jest szachistą..
<foreste> postawowka ;x
<foreste> ponad 10 lat temu
<bastet> foreste: a powiedz czy widziałeś gdzieś w książce, w gazecie, w internecie żeby tak było z tą spacją?
<kretu> foreste: to jeszcze pisz literki, tak jak pani w zeszycie kazała
<kretu> a nie te drukowane
<bastet> gadu-gadu sie nie liczy.
<ntat> Że jeszcze do tej pory nic opensourceoweo i sensownego nie powstało niż gg
<bastet> jabber?
<Wizard> jabber?
<ntat> jabber jest dziwny, bo jak masz konta na różnych serwerach, to istnieje możliwość, że sobie nie pogadacie
<bastet> yyy? serio?
<ntat> serio, serio
<ntat> Więc póki co tylko gg, jako sieć
<Wizard> BTW, niemoty odpadły z mistrzostw, to może wreszcie idioci pościągają te proporczyki i bandery.
<Wizard> Jedzie taki jak panisko, ORP Ford Escort.
<bastet> ntat: pierwsze słyszę i nigdy nie widziałam czegos takiego.
<BlessJah> ntat: między jakimi serwerami miałeś problem?
<Wizard> Pewnie google albo tlen :)
<BlessJah> z google są problemy z autoryzacją
<ntat> BlessJah, już nie pamiętam, bo to było kilka lat temu, jak przestałem używać jabbera. Poza tym, co chwila jakiś serwer padał
<kretu> było swój postawić
<BlessJah> gg tez co chwila pada
<kretu> BlessJah: ale wtedy u nikogo nie działa ;-]
<ntat> Nie, ostatnio gg całkiem nieźle działa
<kretu> nie ma tej frustracji, że jemu działa a mi nie
<kretu> a tak w aproposie pytajnika, foreste polecam hasło "typografia" w google wklepać
<kretu> dużo ciekawych rzeczy można wyczytać
<ntat> W gg można korzystać z alternatywnych serwerów
<kretu> ntat: a klient firmowany przez sieć obsługuje takie ficzery?
<ntat> kretu, nie wiem, nie korzystam z oficjalnego klienta tej sieci
<kretu> ale 90% populacji korzysta
<ntat> kretu, ale kurcze, z jakiegoś powodu wybierają tą sieć:)
<kretu> więc słaba ta funkcjonalność jezeli 90% userów nie może skorzystać z niej
<bastet> ntat: wybierają, bo nie znają alternatywy.
<ntat> bastet, bo nie ma
<kretu> bastet: znają, ale 99% populacj ma gg, a nie jid
<ntat> podobnie jest ze Skype
<kretu> fejsbuniem i innymi dobrami doczesnymi
<bastet> ntat: jest. Tlen, Jabber, AQQ i jeszcze kilka by się znalazło
<kretu> tlen to jeszcze żyje?
<ntat> Kiedyś też WP.PL miało swój komunikator ale to tyllko dodatki do portali
<ntat> mówię o tlenie itp.
<gjm> foreste: Czyli jednak :>
<ntat> Jest jakiś nowy tlen w wersji beta chyba
<kretu> ntat: to od wp.pl to zwykły jabber
<kretu> tylko nazwali to jakoś inaczej
<ntat> tak, to był jabber
<ntat> spik się nazywał chyba
<ntat> ICQ było jeszcze dosyć popularne swego czasu
<CookieM> no icq ma się dobrze
<drathir> ntat: icq wydaje mi sie ze dalej jest popularne jesli poza polske kontakty sie utrzymuje...
<bastet> oh. Pamietam czasy icq.
<bastet> Kazdy miał icq, a gg to była nowość
<drathir> miranda podobno nie umarla nawet...
<drathir> teraz bum qq chyba robi o ile dobrze sie orientuje...
<drathir> ale i tak wole stare psi na komunikator...
<CookieM> co ciekawe, gdzieś czytałem, że gg jest bardzo popularny w Japonii, oni chyba lubią wszystko, co okrągłe, od zera po pikachu
<drathir> CookieM: przeciez oni lubia choinki...
<CookieM> też
<inzaghi89> ntat, nie tylko wp, interia też
<inzaghi89> wp miało spika, interia stefana zdaje się
<inzaghi89> jedno i drugie na xmpp
<inzaghi89> zresztą poczta wp = xmpp
<drathir> im bardziej kolorowe i swiecace tym lepsze i bardziej popularne... w tym qq to chyba nawet stworzonka zamiast emotek po ekranie biegaja... albo to fake bylo co kiedys widzialem...
<CookieM> ale na choinkach, zauważ, co wisi? bo... borygo? nie, panie Wacławie, słodycze po programie; bombki
<inzaghi89> drathir, MSN Messenger miał taki feature, co biegały różności po ekranie ;)
<Wizard> QQ? Ten taki chiński serwis?
<drathir> a co do tlena to o ile dobrze pamietam nie do konca byl z xmpp zgodny chyba, ale podkreslam,ze to tylko mgliste skojarzenie...
<inzaghi89> drathir, zgodny. Tylko oni go zamknęli
<inzaghi89> tlen to jest xmpp, ale zamknięty
<inzaghi89> swego czasu chcieli go otworzyć
<inzaghi89> by była możliwa komunikacja z zewnętrznymi xmpp
<drathir> cos sie wysypywal jesli probowalo sie polaczyc ze zwyklych komunikatorow o ile dobrze pamietamm...
<inzaghi89> nie wiem na ile to wypaliło, cz nadal tak jest
<inzaghi89> tak, bo to zamknięty xmpp jest
<inzaghi89> zrobili go 'pod siebie'
<drathir> ale jak tylko widialem strone glowna tlena jak ktos korzystal to mnie odrzucalo...
<inzaghi89> +1
<drathir> iloscc reklam na mm byla przerazajaca...
<inzaghi89> poczta ich działa kiedy chce i jak chce
<inzaghi89> reklam od cholery
<drathir> nie wspomne o spamie w poczcie i dolaczanym do maili...
<inzaghi89> tak
<inzaghi89> prawda :)
<inzaghi89> święta prawda
<drathir> swoja droga nawet dzis chyba wp dolacza reklamy do maili?
<drathir> ale tekstowe...
<CookieM> fajnie, że w onecie jest już imap
<inzaghi89> tego to nie wiem...
<inzaghi89> CookieM, _już_ :D
<ntat> a pamiętacie Odigo?:)
<CookieM> tak, oldbojem jestem, pamiętam czasy, kiedy nie było
<ntat> To było jeszcze przez gadu-gadu
<drathir> CookieM: ja tam sie nie doczekalem... ale i tak maile do onet wp itp potrafia z dzien isc a w gmailu niewazne skad to sekundy sa...
<inzaghi89> drathir, czyli nie tylko ja takie wrażenie odnoszę?! miło
<inzaghi89> z gg.pl jest to samo
<inzaghi89> maile błądzą
<drathir> CookieM: a to nie taki oldboy z ciebie przeciez w onecie to od niedawna chyba jest...
<inzaghi89> live.com jest fajne, ten ichniejszy hotmail, ale brak imapa to wada
<inzaghi89> a exchange jakoś mnie nie rajcuje
<CookieM> dziwne, jak coś wysyłam przez smtp wp (mam domyślny) to wysyła do celu błyskawicą
<drathir> minus google ze podobno jak nic sie nie zmienilo skrzynki dowiazac idzie tylko "pop3owe"
<drathir> CookieM: ja to na te polskie onety wpki interie do polowy z zagranicznych stron nawet w spamie po tygodniu wiadomosci nie bylo po prostu ginely po drodze...
<panx__> ludki ,jest jakiś OCR na Pingwina?
<drathir> natywny zapewne ?
<inzaghi89> gógl coś robił, jakiegoś ocra
<ntat> Bardzo fajnie działa Adobe Reader ale to nie natywny
<inzaghi89> funkcjonuje to nadal?
<panx__> fajnie by było żeby był natywny
<CookieM> one mają włączone domyślne spamboty, trzeba uważać, żebt w treści maili nie umieszczać słów typu viagra, sex, rolex ;)
<ntat> Sensownego raczej nie ma
<panx__> chce tj. wyciągnąć "druk z kartki papieru" .tiff do jakieś dokumentu oo tak to ujmę, temu OCR potrzebne mi
<drathir> swoja droga kiepsko z ocr jest bo jakiegos czasu problemy jdownloader podobno mial...
<panx__> a jdownloader i jego OCR na captche to może sobie... nie powiem co :P
<inzaghi89> panx__, ale ocr nie zrobi Ci obrazka z tekstu tylko stara się go rozpoznać i przepisać
<inzaghi89> chyba że nie rozpozna to wali jakieś krzaki
 * inzaghi89 is now playing: Aerosmith - [A Little South of Sanity] Janie's Got a Gun
<inzaghi89> ♥
<panx__> inzaghi89, o to mi chodzi, potem teskt sobie skopiuje i do dokumenty
<panx__> a co nie rozpozna to można przepisać o ile tego dużo nie będzie
<inzaghi89> i tak z pismem odręcznym jest duży, duży problem w ocrach
<panx__> FineReader ... na wine działa tragicznie...
<panx__> to druk
<inzaghi89> nigdy nie udało mi się tego zrobić dobrze
<inzaghi89> szybciej szło przepisać ręcznie
<ntat> panx__, u mnie bardzo ładnie - Wersja 5 cośtam
<panx__> ta... 5?... dzięki za informację
<ntat> panx__, co?
<panx__> <ntat> panx__, u mnie bardzo ładnie - Wersja 5 cośtam
<ntat> panx__, co w tym dziwnego?
<CookieM> panx__ mi synaptic pokazuje parę typów: ocrad, tesseract (cli), gocr (cli)
<ntat> Teraz jest wersja 11 chyba, więc jakie ma znaczenie numerek po 5?
<panx__> 11 mi się kraszuje :P
<ntat> Taka wersja była kiedyś w gazecie:) Potem była też chyba 6
<ntat> ale dla mnie bez różnicy, bo całkiem fajnie 5-tka rozpoznawała tekst i grafikę i działa pod WIne
<ntat> Kiedyś był też taki serwis internetowy, na który wysyłało się plik do rozpoznania i odsyłany był na maila plik Word'a. Nawet dokładnie rozpoznawał tekst ale w miejsce polskich znaków były krzaki
<inzaghi89> http://www.onlineocr.net/ ?
<ntat> Nie pamiętam, ale być może to ten. Pamiętam, kiedyś musiał szybko rozpoznać teks a nie miałem pod ręką Fine Readera.
 * KiFka hej
<mucha090> ave KiFka
<gjm> Cześć
<bastet> hej KiFka :)
<KiFka> bastet, :*
<drathir> panx__: swojego czasu sobie radzil...
<drathir> inzaghi89: ++ fajny kawalek...
<inzaghi89> drathir, w ogóle ta płyta fajna
<drathir> inzaghi89: a jesli ktos pisze tak samo to nawet samemu zestaw czcionek mozna zbudowac na danym pismie...
<inzaghi89> http://9gag.com/gag/4518847
<inzaghi89> tego to nigdy nie próbowałem
<lisu> re
<inzaghi89> drathir, posłuchaj sobie tego
 * inzaghi89 is now playing: Aerosmith - [A Little South of Sanity] Dream On
<drathir> KiFka: witam...
<lisu> inzaghi89: /media dziala?
<lisu> inzaghi89: xchat?
<inzaghi89> lisu, ?
<inzaghi89> tak xchat i /winamp
<CookieM> ja teraz słucham Symphonities Stinga
<inzaghi89> xchat-wdk dokładnie
<inzaghi89> darmowy port xchata
<lisu> inzaghi89: irssi wole ;]
<inzaghi89> a ja bouncera i desktopowego klienta
<inzaghi89> irssi mi się przejadł
<lisu> inzaghi89: kto co woli
<drathir> lisu: pod irssi jakies takie tyczki tez sa moze?
<lisu> nie wiem, coś chyba jest, ale nie używam
<swistak35> inzaghi89++
<inzaghi89> do powiadamiania o słuchanym utworze?
<inzaghi89> na pewno jest co zbiera z last.fm
<inzaghi89> korzystałem
<swistak35> właśnie zostawiłem irssi i ustawiłem bouncera : )
 * drathir w takim razie szuka...
<lisu> jak to mówił scotty: 'always use right tool for right job'
<CookieM> scotty, beam me up
<drathir> inzaghi89: tak, choc vpn-a nie chce mi sie ustawiac zeby z lasta sluchac...
<inzaghi89> http://scripts.irssi.org/html/lastfm.pl.html
<drathir> ale przetestowac chetnie, dziekuje...
<drathir> a ja cos jakos do bouncera nie bardzo moge sie przekonac, zeby przetestowac... zastanawiam sie jakie sa zalety i co przemawia za "right tool"...
<lisu> kurde pooglądał bym mecza... ale nie mam telewizora x] :D
<Wizard> Ja nawet oglądam.
<drathir> lisu: live streama znajdz jakiegos...
<Wizard> Znacze teraz jest przerwa akurat.
<Wizard> drathir:
<Wizard> Mów po polsku.
<DaZ> znajdź żywy strumień
<drathir> strumien transmisji sieciowej z relacji meczu...*
<Wizard> A jednak się da.
<DaZ> załóż też zwis męski
<DaZ> ozdobny najlepiej :f
<r_a_f> hello
<DaZ> sup.
<Wizard> DaZ: To się nazywa kutas chyba :P
<Wizard> r_a_f: Mów po polsku.
<DaZ> Wizard: sam jesteś. krawat
<DaZ> :c
<lisu> ...widzisz i nie grzmisz...
<r_a_f> omg
<DaZ> fredzle sobie, krawat sobie.
<Wizard> r_a_f: Nie rozumiesz po polsku? To won.
<DaZ> omgwtfbbq!
<r_a_f> won to cham mówi
<bastetmilo> r_a_f: wyjdź.
<lisu> ludzie zachowujcie się, byle jak ale się zachowujcie...
<r_a_f> huhu macie jaki¶ problem - ten kana³ by³ kiedy¶ przyjazny, ale to chyba dawno temu ...
<r_a_f> na razie
<inzaghi89> utf8 dude
<lisu> no teraz to kop za utf
<DaZ> jacy wy nieprzyjemni
<Wizard> :)
<drathir> hrhr
<lisu> DaZ: nieprzyjemni? ... to dopiero mozemy tutaj byc ];]
<ntat> Ale to chyba prawda, odkąd opy są widoczni to nadużywają "władzy" i w dyskusjach za często używają argumentów ostatecznych.
<gjm> Ktoś mnie wołał? :>
<BlessJah> ntat: który jeszcze nadużywa?
<DaZ> dunno, Wizard robi to swoje językowe Gestapo i to jakiś wielki dramat nie jest
<BlessJah> nom
<BlessJah> jeszcze archerów tępi
<BlessJah> musi nam zazdrościć
<DaZ> lolnam
<gjm> lol x2
<bastetmilo> aż się oplułam
<BlessJah> :]
<panx__> muhahaha
 * bastetmilo idzie po sciereczke do monitora, bo z takimi fake bad pixelami to się nie da
<ntat> Ciekawe, co się stało z Dreadlish'em, już go dawno nie było.
<bastetmilo> ntat: dzis był...
<gjm> Ciii...
<DaZ> znalazł życie
<bastetmilo> gjm: aaa. Z kamuflażem był. :>
<gjm> No właśnie
<ntat> ;)
<bastetmilo> takim, co go wszyscy poznali, co? :)
<gjm> Tak
<bastetmilo> dobra... Idę spać, jutro zaczynam na serio szukac pokoju i musze sie wyspac :). Dobranoc o/
<gjm> Dobranoc bastetmilo
<ntat> bastetmilo, pokoju na Świecie?
<ntat> ;)
<bastetmilo> ntat: pokoju we Wrocławiu.
<ntat> :D
<ntat> Ok, to tymczasem, bastetmilo
<bastetmilo> pa
<drathir> ntat: moze ban tez polecial jakis rykoszetem i wejsc nie ma jak? hrhr
<gjm> To może sobie sprawdź?
<drathir> bars0: kolorowych...
<drathir> tfu fail
<drathir> ktos sie zdziwi ;p
<drathir> bastetmilo: kolorowych...
<drathir> gjm: po ostatniej wiadomosci krytyk z magii bym obstawial hrhr
<gjm> Co?
<gjm> A
<gjm> Kumam
<foreste> brawo gjm
<foreste> za k domnie masz bana debian-pl
<DaZ> lolco
<gjm> Wróc jak nauczysz się pisać po polsku
<BlessJah> znowu załatwiacie sprawy intymne na kanale?
<gjm> Nie
<BlessJah> 8
<Wizard> foreste: Czy ty zawsze robisz wokół siebie tyle szumu?
<Wizard> Ile ty masz lat?
<gjm> Raczej Ci tu nie odpowie :)
<Wizard> Ah musiało mi coś umknąć.
<Wizard> Teraz mi się żali :/
<gjm> /ignore foreste
<Wizard> E tam.
<BlessJah> op nie powinien
<tomipnh> dobry
<Wizard> Idę spać, cześć.
<gjm> Ja chyba też, branoc
<xdeepx> siema
<xdeepx> kto z was używa modemu GSM do łączenia z siecią ?
<Skrzyp> a co?
<gjm> Ja
<tallica> Jajco.
<xdeepx> w poprzedniej wersji 11.10 przy starcie systemu czy podłaczeniu modemu automatycznie łączyło z siecia a teraz musze to wyklikac
<xdeepx> i nie pomaga dodanie "lacz automatycznie"
<gjm> tallica: Chcesz wyjść?
<tallica> A co? Duszno Ci?
<gjm> Tobie, nie potrafisz się zachować
<tallica> W sumie, pogoda jest taka sobie.
<xdeepx> znalazłem taka komendę "nmcli nm wwan on" na wymuszenie łączenia przez połączenia komórkowe
#ubuntu-pl 2012-06-19
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wizard> Cześć
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry :)
<Wizard> Cześć bastetmilo.
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Ty umiesz rails?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: ja i Ruby? No wiesz :>
 * Skrzyp rzuca w bastetmilo książką "Head First: Ruby on Rails"
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Co złego w Rails?
<swistak35> Wizard, to przecież Skrzypu książką rzuca
<Wizard> No tak, ale to bastetmilo się wzbrania.
<Wizard> I to ona robi łebchałturę.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: bo mój guru powiedział, żebym się tym nie zajmowała, więc sobie odpuściłam.
<bastetmilo> jednym z powodów było to, że hostingi które mają rubiego są drogie i rzadko się je spotyka. On mi to mówił pare lat temu, nie wiem jak teraz wyglada sytuacja z tym, ale od tamtej pory nie zaprzatam sobie tym głowy.
<Skrzyp> bastetmilo: po pierwsze, to bzdura
<swistak35> : D
<swistak35> po pierwsze, to prawda : P
<Skrzyp> po drugie, aplikacje w RoR się robi tak łatwo, że moja siostra by sobie poradziła
<Skrzyp> swistak35: faupeesa można kupić
<swistak35> bastetmilo, ale wiele shelli oferuje wsparcie dla railsów - bardzo łatwo można spotkać : )
<bastetmilo> Skrzyp: serio? Bo ja teraz potrze na hosting z mojej ulubionej firmy i tam nie ma rubiego.
<Wizard> Rozumiem, że jest jakaś niepełnosprytna?
<Skrzyp> Wizard: ma 6 lat
<Skrzyp> pewnie jakbym jej powiedział, toby zrobiła ;p
<bastetmilo> Skrzyp: ale ja nic nie mówiłam że jest trudno napisać coś w RoR.
<swistak35> Skrzyp, ale ona mówi o shared hostingu - a takie zazwyczaj nie mają railsów
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Nie pytałem o hosting, tylko o to, czy umiesz.
<Wizard> A mam w dupie czy mają, czy nie.
<Wizard> Ja chcę zarabiać forsę, a jak się chce zarabiać, to trza zainwestować.
<Skrzyp> no
<bastetmilo> Wizard: powiedziałam, że nie. I napisałam dlaczego, mimo że zajmuje się łebchałturami nie znam rubiego.
<Wizard> Akceptuję.
<Skrzyp> a Ruby ostatnio popularny się zrobił
<swistak35> dobra, za dużo - co to znaczy łebchałtury? : D
<Wizard> A pracy i tak ni ma.
<bastetmilo> Ruby się robi popularny od jakis 5 lat
<Skrzyp> https://github.com/languages
<Skrzyp> paczta
<bastetmilo> No, dlatego mnie nie wychodzi ogarnianie EcmaScriptu :P
<swistak35> imponujące jest już te 2% coffeescriptu
<swistak35> ciekawe
<bastetmilo> swistak35: łebchałury - robienie stron WWW :)
<swistak35> a ; )
<Skrzyp> http://coffeescript.org/
<Skrzyp> matkoboska
<Skrzyp> COTOJE?
<swistak35> nie przeżywaj : D
<swistak35> piszesz w tym, kompilujesz, wychodzi javascript
<Skrzyp> "to je amelinowe, tym se nie programujesz"
<swistak35> całkiem fajne w gruncie rzeczy, składnią bierze głównie z rubiego i pythona
<bastetmilo> hehe. Klient chce mrugający tekst - a ja czując się jak frontpejdżowa blachara mu go zrobię... to takie smutne, że muszę się tak sprzedawać :<
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Współczuję.
<bastetmilo> a mogłam iść na medycyne
<bastetmilo> musze poszukać jak się robiło mrugający tekst
<Skrzyp> bastetmilo: hahaha, lol
<bastetmilo> hum. A kto ma doświadczenie z Ajaxem?
<tomipnh> hiho
<Wizard> Cześć tomipnh.
<drathir> bry...
<bastetmilo> cześć tomipnh
<tomipnh> kobieta mnie zabije ;p
<tomipnh> wycinam sobie kawalek usnietej skóry :D
<tomipnh> puknalem sie 2 tygodnie temu siekierką w rękę :D
<Wizard> tomipnh: Fajnie, ale to jest kanał o Ubuntu.
<tomipnh> i komus to przeszkadza? :D
<Wizard> Rynce opadajo.
<tomipnh> kiedy tu ostatnio w ogole ktoś o ubuntu mowil?
<tomipnh> kiedys mnie to do gentoo przekonywano ;-)
<bastetmilo> tomipnh: wczoraj
<tomipnh> oja ;D trzeba by to w topicu umiescic ;D
<bastetmilo> Gwiazda kanału rozwiązywała problemy uczestnikow :)
<bastetmilo> tomipnh: jedyny dozwolony temat pogaduszek to o kotach :)
<tomipnh> moja kobieta ma kota, liczy sie?
<tomipnh> chociaz to dziwna bestia
<bastetmilo> tomipnh: poka fote
<tomipnh> chodzi bokiem jakos dziwnie przegięta i podskakuje do góry, czasem na bok
<tomipnh> jest jakis racjonalny powód dla którego mógłbym mieć zdjecia kota mojej kobiety? :D
<bastetmilo> normalny kot
<bastetmilo> czemu sie czepiasz
<tomipnh> psy tak nie robią
<Wizard> Nie ma czegoś takiego, jak normalny kot.
<bastetmilo> bo to psy
<Wizard> tomipnh: A rekiny?
<tomipnh> nie choduje
<tomipnh> ale jak mialem bojownika to nadmuchiwal sie jak byl zly
<tomipnh> bastetmilo: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/397409/2012-06-06%2014.03.40.jpg
<tomipnh> :>
<bastetmilo> Wizard: każdy kot jest normalny. W swój bardzo pokrecony i dziwny sposób.
<bastetmilo> tomipnh: Ty jestes nienormalny
<tomipnh> nie uwazny to tak
<bastetmilo> ja myslalm ze mi zdjecie kota pokazesz
<tomipnh> bo się uderzyłem siekierką :<
<bastetmilo> no straszne
<Wizard> Fajnie.
<bastetmilo> i dlatego musiałeś mi to pokazać?
<Wizard> Wszystkim w ogóle?
<bastetmilo> o.
<tomipnh> nie jestem nie normalny, tylko normalny w swoj bardzo pokrecony i dziwny sposob ;-)
<tomipnh> a tak zeby humor poprawic :)
<bastetmilo> durny jesteś i tyle
<tomipnh> :,(
<tomipnh> no to nie pokaze Ci jak wycinam ten uschnięty kawałek brązowo czarny tapeciakiem :p
<bastetmilo> obrzydliwe
<tomipnh> :>
<tomipnh> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/397409/2012-06-19%2011.27.39.jpg
<tomipnh> skonczylem wycinac :>
<Wizard> Ej, kto mnie i bastetmilo dodał do kretyna? :<
<Szatan> nom, też zauważyłem ;D
<Szatan> http://www.kretyn.com/64658
<bastetmilo> no wiecie?
<bastetmilo> na dodatek ostatnia linijka psuje cały efekt
<bastetmilo> jak już dodajcie to z głową
<Szatan> bastetmilo: wiesz, to i tak logi z tego kanału latają na  :80
<inzaghi89> tru
<inzaghi89> ostatnia linijka psuje całość
<inzaghi89> choć szczerze to i tak jakoś nie bawi;p
<Wizard> Ogólnie - biedny jest ten serwis.
<inzaghi89> bash też ostatnio
<Wizard> Ostatnio od 4 lat? :)
<Szatan> świat upada
<tomipnh> wszystko co ma więcej niż 50 uzytkowników staje się biedne
<Wizard> E tam.
<bastetmilo> inzaghi89: :) też w sumie nie wiem, kto myślała że to jest śmieszne :)
<bastetmilo> myślał*
<inzaghi89> kretyn
<inzaghi89> przynajmniej nazwa serwisu pasuje w tym wypadku ^^
<bastetmilo> hahaha
<Skrzyp> bastetmilo: http://www.kretyn.com/64658 :>
<bastetmilo> Skrzyp: ale suchar. Było tutaj jakieś milion minut temu.
<bastetmilo> na dodatek ostatnia linia psuje cały efekt
<Skrzyp> właśnie ostatnia linia jest najlepsza :P
<mucha090> bastetmilo: ten tekst na kretynie jest tak suchy że aż mi w japie zaschło :P
<bastetmilo> Skrzyp: rozumiem że Ty na codzien robisz blink i strasznie Cie smieszy, że ktoś nie pamięta jak się to robi?
<Skrzyp> nie, ja to robiłem w piątej klasie podstawówki
<Skrzyp> na dodatkową ocenę z hatemelca
<Skrzyp> ;p
<bastetmilo> A skoro teraz jesteś w szóstej klasie to doskonale pamiętasz...\
<Skrzyp> bastetmilo: ta, jakby to było wczoraj... btw. pomyliłaś się o cztery lata
<bastetmilo> Skrzyp: wiesz, ja mam słabą pamięć - nie pamiętam wszystkich rzeczy, których się już teraz nie używa, a które ja użyłam jakieś... 12 lat temu.
<Voldenet> ja tam jeszcze marquee pamiętam
<Voldenet> wstydzę się, że kiedyś zdarzyło mi się tego użyć
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: konczysz gimnazjum czy pierwsza klase liceum/technikum?
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: kończę to coś, co nazywasz "gimnazjum"
<BlessJah> a jak ty to nazywasz?
<gjm> \o
<Wizard> Borze!
<mucha090> Wizard: mów mi Michał :P
<Wizard> Meh.
<BlessJah> Wizard: w takich przypadkach ban jest uzasadniony :]
<Wizard> Dlaczego? Że identyfikuje się z borem?
<BlessJah> pamietam jak, iirc, qermit mial
<BlessJah> nie, o flood chodzi
<bastetmilo> oo. Za flooda nalezy sie ban.
<BlessJah> tylko zeby zapobiec dalszemu floodowaniu
<Wizard> Teraz jeszcze siebie zbanuję :/
<kretu> Wizard: *!*@*
<kretu> i nie będzie niczego
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Kurr.
<Wizard> NightWish`: Możesz pisać?
<NightWish`> danke
<NightWish`> ;)
<Wizard> Proszkę.
<NightWish`> przepraszam wszystkich za śmietnik
<Wizard> Luz.
<Wizard> I tak nikt nie miał nic do powiedzenia.
 * Matan idzie na jakieś piwo czy cuś, egzaminy na technika informatyka ma za sobą :)
<Morfeusz888> no serwer mi się już nie resetuje
<ntat> Cześć
<CookieM> Cześć
<ntat> Czytam właśnie o Raspberry Pi - ostatnio często poruszany temat
<ntat> :)
<ntat> Chyba dlatego, że pierwsze egzemplarze zaczęły docierać do zamawiających
<CookieM> czyli małe komputerki na linuxach; ty też zamówiłeś?
<ntat> Nie, nie zamówiłem
<ntat> Hm, ponoć nie mają zegara czasu rzeczywistego, czyli nie zapamiętują godziny i daty - muszą chyba pobierać z Internetu
<CookieM> tak Pi tak ma
<ntat> Poza tym są dosyć energooszczędne - ok 3,5 W
<ntat> W sumie tyle samo co, mój tablet;)
<ntat> Taki komputer można sobie spokojnie zmieścić w monitor CRT i mieć Mac'a:P
<CookieM> to jedyny kanał dystrybucji linuxów teraz; ktoś wymyśla projekt komputerka, Chińczycy produkują hardware, ładuje się linuxa i sprzedaje się (często z bezpłatną dostawą) prosto z kraju producenta hardware'u, czyli z Chin
<ntat> coś ok 100 PLN kosztuje
<ntat> albo trochę więcej. Gdzieś było napisane, że 35 USD
<ntat> Nie ma hałasu, nie potrzebuje dodatkowego chłodzenia, coraz bardziej zaczyna mi się podobać
<ntat> Ma 256 RAM
<jacekowski> ntat: zegar maja
<jacekowski> ntat: ten SoC ma
<jacekowski> ntat: tylko bateryjki zeby go podtrzymac nie ma
<ntat> o, no to fajnie
<CookieM> zakłada się, że dostęp do sieci jest czymś naturalnym chyba
<ntat> audio/wideo na płycie
<ntat> super:)
<jacekowski> hdmi
<jacekowski> ntat: wiesz ze to ARM
<ntat> tak, czytałem
<jacekowski> poza tym
<jacekowski> http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/330744718920?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&adtype=pla
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bojvjas> (at compare.ebay.co.uk)
<jacekowski> takie cos
<jacekowski> z ekranem dotykowaym
<jacekowski> atomem
<jacekowski> czyli x86
<jacekowski> i 512M ramu
<CookieM> dzisiaj MS ogłosił swój tablet Surface i od razu akcje na giełdach podskoczyły
<ntat> coś ponad 250 PLN
<ntat> też fajne
<Matan> ntat: zobacz sobie o VIA on board z armem
<Matan> ntat: konkurencję dla R@ę¶ŧ←↓→óĸŋđłąśðđŋħłłµń”“ćźźźż¹²³¼½¾{[]}\
<ntat> RPi odtwarza filmy w rozdzielczości full HD
<ntat> szkoda, że ma tylko 256 MB RAM
<jacekowski> tylko na czyms musisz te filmy trzymac
<ntat> Pakiety biurowe odpadają
<ntat> W sumie nawet na przeglądanie Internetu to trochę mało
<ntat> jacekowski, co za system jest na tym Openpeak O2 Joggler
<ntat> ?
<jacekowski> linux
<ntat> hm, taki zwykły i bez problemu obsługuje dotyk?
<qermit> ntat: linux od zawsze czuł dotyk
<ntat> Na filmie jest jakiś specjalnie przygotowany Linuks
<ntat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8y6WhpdDxw
<qermit> ntat: to nie jest android?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> to jest linux
<jacekowski> modowane ubuntu
<jacekowski> mozna na to normalniejsze ubuntu zamontowac
<jacekowski> albo androida
<qermit> aaa fakt
<jacekowski> qermit: a ty, w dziub?
<jacekowski> qermit: po polnocy bylo
<gjm> :>
<gjm> Pólnoc srółnoc
<EsmD> smolensk, k...!]
<qermit> jacekowski: twoja strata, bo własnie szedłem spać
<inzaghi89> bry ponownie
<inzaghi89> a w sumie to bry, bo wcześniej sie nie witałem
 * inzaghi89 to cham w takim razie, że się nie witał
<CookieM> bry wieczór inzaghi89
<inzaghi89> o, czyli nie sami idlerzy... łelkomen! :)
<inzaghi89> http://niebezpiecznik.pl/post/alior-sync-internauci-skarza-sie-na-limit-znakow-w-hasle/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/chz67g2> (at niebezpiecznik.pl)
<inzaghi89> a w mbanku nikt się nie skarżył? ;/
<inzaghi89> nakładają max 20 znaków
<inzaghi89> nie moga być kody ansi
<inzaghi89> same wielkie/małe litery i cyfry
<inzaghi89> chyba nawiasów nawet nie wolno
<inzaghi89> o, wolno
<inzaghi89> i znaki specjalne też
<CookieM> dla mnie wszelkie usługi zintegrowane z fb'kiem to zwykły szacher
<inzaghi89> szacher?
<bastetmilo> szacher macher!
<CookieM> tak, bo fb gromadzi dane o użytkownikach
<bastetmilo> och. Serio?
<bastetmilo> Nie wiedziałam.
<inzaghi89> bastetmilo, jażem pytał o co chodzi :)
<inzaghi89> bo nie bardzo zrozumiałem o co biegało z 'szacher'
<bastetmilo> aaa
<gjm> CookieM: Powiedz mi kto dzisiaj nie gromadzi danych?
<Vorbis^> a ile google o nas wie
<CookieM> http://stallman.org/facebook.html
<ntat> Tak, w sumie google jest już w większości dziedzin naszego życia
<bastetmilo> oj... Stallmana wyciagasz?
<CookieM> tak, tego 'starego nawiedzonego wariata', zaraz ktoś powie
<gjm> CookieM: Mało mnie interesuje co powiedział Stallman. Wolę żeby ktoś wiedział coś o mnie niż mówił mi co mam robić
<inzaghi89> [20:39:01] <Vorbis^> a ile google o nas wie  - prawda
<bastetmilo> eh. Nie ma nic za darmo. Nie podoba się zbieranie danych? Nie korzystaj z tych serwisów.
<bastetmilo> Proste
<bastetmilo> ?
<bastetmilo> Proste!
<ntat> bastetmilo, gadasz ze sobą...
<gjm> http://niebezpiecznik.pl/post/f-secure-odradza-korzystanie-z-siri/
<inzaghi89> proste, jak nasze a4
<gjm> I to Facebook jest zły?
<bastetmilo> ntat: nie
<bastetmilo> inzaghi89: ale a4 jest jedna, i jest prosta - codziennie nia jezdze :)
<inzaghi89> bastetmilo, potrafisz zepsuć ideę ;p
<ntat> http://biznes.onet.pl/tvp-urzedy-skarbowe-przyspiesza-egzekucje-abonamen,50208,5165577,1,news-detal
<ntat> ;]
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c3c9vkn> (at biznes.onet.pl)
<julek> czesc
<CookieM> szykują się kolejni 'zdradzeni o świcie': 'kto tam?', 'otwierać, k..., policja skarbowa!'
<ntat> Jeszcze mam się tłumaczyć, dlaczego "obcego" do domu nie wpuściłem:P
<ntat> I razem z nim notatkę sporządzić:D
<ntat> Szkoda mi tych listonoszy, którzy będą z siebie durni musieli robić
<ntat> bo, co oni są winni?
<inzaghi89> a mi się nie podoba to
<inzaghi89> co innego jak ktoś np. z azartu ma tv
<inzaghi89> choć i tak do dupy
<inzaghi89> bo płaci abonament
<inzaghi89> niech płacą ci, co korzystają z anten
<ntat> inzaghi89, ale dlaczego ja mam za coś dwa razy płacić?
<ntat> Płacę już abonament
<inzaghi89> ntat, no tom napisał potem, że ci co z anten korzystają
<inzaghi89> mialem na myśli użytkowników którzy nie płacą abonamentu rzadnego
<inzaghi89> shit
<inzaghi89> ale bubol
<inzaghi89> *żadnego
<jacekowski> ntat: mozesz nie placic
<ntat> Niech TVP rozlicza się z prywatnymi dostawcami telewizji
<CookieM> a telewizja publiczna będzie te wyegzekwowane pieniądze na działalność misyjną wydawać na kolejne odcinki "Klanu" czy "Tańca na lodzie"
<ntat> jacekowski, będę mógł, jak będę miał 75 lat:P
<jacekowski> ntat: mozesz nie miec telewizji i nie placic
<inzaghi89> ntat, no to o to mi chodziło. Masz kablówkę, albo odbierasz z azartu programy = płacisz abonament. Niech rozliczają tych którym płacisz
<inzaghi89> jacekowski, wystarczy że masz radio - musisz płacić
<ntat> a kto nie ma radia?
<jacekowski> abonament za samo radio jest nizszy
<ntat> Chociaż w telefonie:)
<ftpd> Ja nie mam radia.
<inzaghi89> ale jest :)
<jacekowski> ja mam w wozie
<jacekowski> i uzywam
<inzaghi89> przymierzali się nawet do opłat za radio internetowe
<ftpd> Ja nie.
<ntat> A przez komputer to i tv można oglądać, czyli jest odbiornik telewizyjny
<jacekowski> wy tez macie problemy
<jacekowski> abonament rtv to sa grosze w porownaniu do calego innego zlodziejstwa
<ftpd> Ale to, że mam płacić dostawy kablowki PLUS jeszcze osobno kasę dla TVP, to jest durne.
<jacekowski> ftpd: bo dostawca kablowki dostarcza ci tvp1 i inne takie
<ntat> jacekowski, nie chodzi o wysokość kwoty ale o zasadę - podwójnego abonamentu
<jacekowski> ntat: nie podwojny
<ntat> dla mnie podwójny
<jacekowski> ntat: tylko placisz abonament do tvp bezposrednie
<jacekowski> bez dostawcy kablowki jako posrednika
<ntat> jacekowski, a mam wybór nie płacić?
<ftpd> No podwójnie płacisz za to samo.
<jacekowski> ntat: masz
<ntat> Ja np. nie chce tvp 1 i 2
<CookieM> "Czemu żyję w kraju, w którym wszyscy chcą mnie zrobić w chu*a? Za moją kasę…" Grabarz
<ftpd> Za tvp1, którego nie zamierzam oglądać nawet.
<jacekowski> ntat: pytaj twojego dostawcy kablowki czy ma pakiet bez tvp1
<ntat> nie ma takich
<jacekowski> no to musisz placic za tvp1 tez
<ntat> tvp jest we wszystkich
<ntat> no to płacę dostawcy
<ntat> :]
<jacekowski> nie, dostawcy placisz za cala reszte
<ntat> A jak on się rozlicza, to jego sprawa
<jacekowski> nie rozlicza sie
<jacekowski> placisz abonament rtv wiec dostawca ma umowe z tvp ze nie bedzie podwojnych oplat
<ntat> jacekowski, dla niego nie będzie podwójnego, bo dla mnie już tak
<ntat> dla niego = dla dostawcy
<jacekowski> kablowka to taki DLC
<jacekowski> masz podstawowy pakiet z tvp
<jacekowski> a kablowka to DLC
<jacekowski> za ktore placisz osobno
<jacekowski> wolny rynek
<jacekowski> nie chcesz tego co ci oferuja
<jacekowski> mozesz nie brac
<jacekowski> masz opcje z tvp albo masz opcje bez niczego
<ntat> To może jeszcze mam opłacić abonament w Niemczech, Holandii, Szwajcarii, Włoszech, Francji, ... bo przez satelitę odbieram ich socjalne programy?;]
<jacekowski> powinienes
<ntat> [:
<bastetmilo> abonament rtv płaci się za posiadane odbiornki telewizyjne i radiowe. A nie za odbieranie tvp.
<inzaghi89> ntat, jeśli czasem masz deja vu, to powinieneś opłacić też abonament za antymaterię :P
<ntat> "abonament rtv płaci się za posiadane odbiornki telewizyjne i radiowe. A nie za odbieranie tvp.", wobec tego jacekowski nie masz racji, żeby wybrać dostawce, który nie ma w swej ofercie TVP, ponieważ i tak trzeba zapłacić
<ntat> czy jest tvp czy nie ma
<jacekowski> gdyby nie bylo tvp nie byloby abonamentu
<ntat> Eh, to takie naciągane z tym abonamentem
<bastetmilo> ntat: oczywiscie. Płacisz abonament za zarejestrowane odbiorniki radio czy telewizji. Nie za anteny, nie za odbieranie tvp.
<bastetmilo> masz 3 telewizory? Płacisz za 3.
<bastetmilo> Co z tego że płacisz cyfrówce - abonament rtv musisz zapłacić.
<ntat> bastetmilo, tylko skąd założenie, że ja na tych odbiornikach będę oglądał tvp? Więc, nie rozumiem podatku od kupna odbiornika?
<ntat> To już zamienia się w haracz
<ntat> a nie podatek radiowo telewizyjny
<bastetmilo> ntat: ja też uważam, że to jest złe i to jest kradziejstwo zwykłe.
<bastetmilo> ale tak jest.
<bastetmilo> dlatego ludzie zwyczajnie tego nie płacą.
<CookieM> ntat chodzi o to, że za Twoje pieniądze z abonamentu ktoś może słuchać Dwójki, która nie nadaje reklam
<bastetmilo> Bo dlatczego mają płacić dwa razy?
<ntat> Tvp powinna być kodowana - kto chce wykupuje i ogląda
<inzaghi89> ntat, +
<jacekowski> koszty dodatkowe
<jacekowski> chociaz mogli to zrobic przy okazji dvb-t
<inzaghi89> ewentualnie najprościej, kto ma jakiś tam tv od innego dostawcy
<inzaghi89> niech oni się rozliczają z tvp
<inzaghi89> *tv = program/abonament
<jacekowski> niby tak
<jacekowski> ale kwestia taka, wiekszosc ludzi ma tv i nie ma innego dostawcy
<ntat> tylko wiedzą, że mało kto mógł by wtedy z tego korzystać
<jacekowski> no nie bardzo
<jacekowski> wiekszosc ludzi oglada tvp
<jacekowski> albos slucha pr1
<jacekowski> i innych
<grek1> jak wolno sie wtracic glupie pomysly, wg mnie skoro nadkada sie nowy podatek na utrzymanie tego czy owego po prostuy dodac go do innch
<ntat> bo tvp jest za "darmo"
<grek1> a nie ze jest 19 % podatku + vat + zus + akcyzy + na tv + na cos
<grek1> lepiej by podali ile jest dla czlowieka
<jacekowski> grek1: to jest po to zeby ludzie nie wiedzieli ile trzeba zaplacic
<jacekowski> tak na koncu
<jacekowski> bo wyszloby ze placa 80% podatku czarno na bialym
<grek1> powinni pobrac o 0.002 % dochodowego wiecej
<grek1> a nie jakeis pobory kampanie w tv i cale to nikomu nie potrzebne gadanie
<grek1> skoro tv ma byc przymusowa to niech idzie z budzetu a nie takie podatki od urzadzenia
<grek1> to zwykle sciemy sa niech powiedza ze 97 % wynagrodzenia jest redystrybuowane przez panstwo i bez sciemniania
<ntat> Dla mnie to taka sama farsa, jak z podatkiem od deszczówki, np. we Wrocławiu tak jest.
<grek1> nie wiem o co idzie ale juz sie zgadzam :)
<ntat> :]
<inzaghi89> a poza tym, jeszcze jedno
<inzaghi89> skoro ma każdy płacić za tvp abonament
<inzaghi89> to niech nie emitują reklam
<inzaghi89> w ogóle
<grek1> to podatek bedzie 2 x wyzszy
<inzaghi89> wyjątkiem może jakiś program na żywo... wiadomo
<inzaghi89> przerwa
<inzaghi89> or sth
<inzaghi89> ale filmy, seriale, coś co jest nakręcone wcześniej... no way
<ntat> Płacisz podatek od odprowadzania deszczówki - zależy on od powierzchni dachu
<grek1> tvp sponsorwowana prez obywateli ma sens jakis ale nie w takim wydaniu po prostu z budzetu i tyle dzialanie misyjne i ok
<ntat> tylko, że już za ścieki jeden podatek płacisz
<grek1> nie maja tv panstwo nie ma jak bronic sie przed korporacjami
<ntat> a wiecie, że poczta ma procent od abonamentu?;)
<ftpd> "bronić"?
<ftpd> Przed czym?
<ntat> Dlatego pocztowców wysyłają
<grek1> ta
<grek1> przed manipulacjami realizowanymi prze korporacje, korporacje sa juz graczami wielkosci panstw i im zagrazaja i od tego jest panstwo zeby obyuwateli bronic przed nimi, korporacje maja jeden cel a jaki kazdy wie :)
<panz> witam :D
<CookieM> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbGn-qEp7IE
<ntat> hah, mam ten film, gdzieś na VCD jeszcze:)
<inzaghi89> https://plus.google.com/104195108823466201060/posts/XrpP2sHrpJY
<ntat> i hydrozagadkę też
<bastetmilo> Ta oranżada nie ma bąbelków!
<grek1> zreszta po co tv w czasie xbmc + rvnplayer + ipla
<grek1> tvn
<inzaghi89> jeszcze vod.onet
<panz> o.o
<grek1> wszystkie programy publicystyka seriale za free na tv do tego ladnie dziala
<inzaghi89> i iplex
<inzaghi89> tvp.pl też 4free w necie publikuje
<CookieM> zapłać umrzyj sp...j
<grek1> vod onet mam w dupce - nie dziala przeciez na ubnuntu
<panz> vod.onet wymaga Silverlighta
<grek1> bo kodowane drm
<panz> który śmiga na Ma... X i Wi....s :)
<grek1> dlatego mam ich w dupce
<inzaghi89> a to ktoś z was korzysta z ubuntu tutaj? :D
<bastetmilo> inzaghi89: tak
<bastetmilo> to pytanie juz nie jest smieszne
<grek1> tvn player + ipla przez xbmc chodza wysmienicie na ubuntu wlasnie + pilocik i media center jak sie patrzy
<panz> inzaghi89, <macha_flafą>
<panz> inzaghi89, <macha_flagą>
<inzaghi89> :(
<inzaghi89> czzemu tvnplayer działa
<inzaghi89> on też na silverlightcie jest
<inzaghi89> chyba że różnica że bez drm jest
<grek1> drm to samo zło
<grek1> nie wiem czy oficjalny dziala nie patrzylem przez xbmc smiga pieknie
<panz> ciekawe
<grek1> http://hdtvpolska.com/topic/26007-plugin-pod-xbmc-polska-tv-weebtv-i-filmyseriale-ekinotv/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cobu7eo> (at hdtvpolska.com)
<panz> HBO Go też na silver
<inzaghi89> dunno, wiem tylko że tvnplayer jest na silverlightcie też :)
<CookieM> Stallman ostatnio napisał na swoim blogu, że kiniarze są zmuszani do zakypywania filmów z drm
<panz> Moonlight nie pomaga, on w ogole jest rozwijany?
<panz> jeszcze?
<grek1> nie
<CookieM> zakupywania*
<inzaghi89> silverlight imo lepszy od flasha i nie chodzi o trolowanie, ale o wiele lepiej to działa
<grek1> tyle ze DRM to nieciekawa technilogia
<grek1> szmpony z aushwitz tez moze byly dobre ale tez bym podziekował
<panz> drm to czyste zuo i tyle...
<CookieM> http://stallman.org/archives/2012-mar-jun.html#18_June_2012_%28Movie_Companies%29
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d4m2e7o> (at stallman.org)
<ntat> A propos bąbelków: http://kontakt24.tvn.pl/temat,niebo-w-bablach-wygladalo-zjawiskowo,48862,html?categoryId=496
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bpqscy7> (at kontakt24.tvn.pl)
<ntat> :)
<julek> e tam... gazonga clouds
<inzaghi89> fajne chmurki
<panz> gajne te XMBM media center :D
<CookieM> folia bąbelkowa nad Gorzowem
<panz> fajne te XMBM media center :D
<grek1> zwlaszczaobslugiwane z pilota na 40 calach
<panz> greku, mam 42" ale do kompa muszę mieć jakomś irde? czy coś podłączone by sterować tym polotem?
<panz> brakuje polski serwisów :D
<panz> sporo niemieckich
<grek1> mozesz przez lirc taki pakiet - odpalic podczerwien ale najprosciej radiowy pilot
<panz> też tak myślałem :D
<grek1> sa za ok 50 zl klawiatura mysz i pilot z odbiornikiem 2,4 ghz
<panz> szwedzkie, wietnamskie... kurde.. masakra :D
<panz> ale polskich wsio....
<grek1> czego polskich
<panz> grek1, sprawie sobie takie cudo :D, a polskich serwisów :D
<grek1> serwisów dotyczacych czego
<panz> czego kolwiek, narazie to sobie jakiś filmik z arte oglądam
<grek1> aa mowisz w xbmc
<grek1> sa pluginy
<grek1> dodaj http://code.google.com/p/sd-xbmc/downloads/list
<grek1> scikagnij to
<grek1> repository.sd-addons.eu.zip
<grek1> kliknij w xmbc instalacja z zip
<grek1> zainstaluj to
<grek1> a potem pokze ci sie polska tv, radio polskie
<panz> :D
<panz> ukłonik :D
<bastetmilo> dobranoc
<mucha090> branoc bastetmilo
<inzaghi89> ok, branoc
<Wizard> ftpd: Żyjesz?
<gjm> Chyba nie
<qermit> żyje
<Wizard> Meh.
<ftpd> Wizard: Tak.
#ubuntu-pl 2012-06-20
<Wizard> Cześć
<elbow> witam
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<shpaq> mornin'
<elbow> ej, w tym nowym ubuntu, na gnome nie dokuje mi sie skype, albo jest na pasku dolnym, albo gdy zamknę to nie ma, co robić, jak rzyć?:P
<mucha090> elbow: zainstaluj sobie cinnamona bo to unity tak już ma:P
<mucha090> cinnamon - środowisko graficzne tworzone przez grupe linuxmint :D coś na wzgląd gnome2
<mucha090> jest jeszcze mate ale ono jest jakieś niedorobione:P dalej ma jakieś błędy
 * mucha090 cofa pakiety dzięki aptitude:D 
<Wizard> elbow: Kliknij ikonę skype na pasku na górze → uaktywnij. Pokaże się po lewej stronie. Prawym na nią → Dodaj do panelu uruchamiania.
<Wizard> Meh, podniecają się, jakby było czym.
<Wizard> Kolesie od MATE musieli pozmieniać nazwy programów, bo nie potrafili wydumać prefiksu czy sufiksu.
<kochamaptitude> wystarczyłoby aby taki mate instalował się w /opt
<Wizard> Kolesie od Elementary i Minta kombinują z jakimiś pseudo-działającymi paseczkami, zamiast po prostu włączyć domyślnie tryb klasyczny w Gnome3.
<kochamaptitude> lub /usr/mate
<kochamaptitude> Wizard: ale ten tryb klasyczny to jedna wielka lipa
<Wizard> Obstawiam, że całe to MATE ma mniej łatek, niż wyprodukował RedHat w RHELu 6.
<kochamaptitude> lepszy cinnamon
 * Wizard kręci głową.
<Wizard> Co kto lubi.
<Wizard> Ja tam uważam Unity za krok w dobrą stronę.
<Wizard> Szczególnie Unity-2D.
<kochamaptitude> Wizard: ja też tak bym uważał gdyby jeszcze to unity zrzerało mniej ramu
<Wizard> Mam nadzieję, że wraz z Qt5 Unity jako plugin compiza zostanie zarzucone.
<kochamaptitude> bo na 1gb ram to można zrobić kupke
<kochamaptitude> się ścina jak..... ehhh
<Wizard> Hmm, Unity 2D zabiera na dzień dobry jakieś 300MB ramu.
<Wizard> Chyba mniej nawet.
<kochamaptitude> no a cinnamon 250MB
<Wizard> Japierdziu! Lecę instalować.
<kochamaptitude> a fluxbox jeszcze mniej
<kochamaptitude> :P
<Wizard> No to używaj fluxboksa.
<kochamaptitude> whois kochamaptitude
<kochamaptitude> sorki;[ testing robie
<Wizard> Heh.
<elbow> Wizard: mógłbyś mi jeszcze raz wytłumaczyć co z tym skype? bo chyba podałeś mi instrukcje do unity a ja siedze na gnomie klasycznym
<Wizard> elbow: Zatem nie mógłbym :)
<Wizard> Unity mam pod ręką.
<elbow> Wizard: mimo wszystko bardzo dziękuję za chęci:)
<Wizard> Proszę.
<Wizard> Tyle się teraz porobiło tego, że trudno mi powiedzieć co i jak.
<Wizard> Używajcie Unity, ono jest do pracy, a nie do zabawy :P
<elbow> w takim razie może ktoś pomoże mi rozwiązać mój kolejny problem - centrum oprogramowania nie działa, tzn nie działa guzik instaluj, klikam go i nic sie nie dzieje, wiem, że są inne menedżery ale chciałbym to naprawić, ma ktoś pomysł jak to fixdnąć?
<Wizard> Odpal je z konsoli i zobacz czym pluje.
<bastetmilo> Jak moje pytanie jest głupie to nie śmiejcie się, ale ja się nie znam. Czy na Unity moża mieć tiling?
<elbow> Wizdard: jak to bedzie w konsoli?
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Na 3D - prawdopodobnie tak.
<Wizard> Tfu.
<Wizard> Na 3D - nie, chyba, że compiz ma jakąś wtyczkę od tego.
<Wizard> Także google i jedziesz.
<Wizard> Na 2D - pewnie tak, o ile któryś z menedżerów okien respektuje okna takie, jak pasek na górze i na boku.
<Wizard> Z tego, co pamiętam, wmii i dwm mają wszelkie "panele" w dupie.
<Wizard> elbow: Nie wiem. cat /usr/share/applications/software-center-cośtam-znajdź-sobie ;P
<elbow> lol, oki
<Wizard> Ale obstawiam software-center.
<kochamaptitude> a czy nie lepiej wpisać poprostu to polecenie  software-center?
<bastetmilo> 'auto-tiling, which isn't available under Unity'
 * qermit przeczytał auto-trolling
<elbow> Wizard: http://wklej.org/id/776456/ oraz http://zapodaj.net/images/b30e446c313be.png i nie wiem, ten guzik instaluj jest chyba nieaktywny, co robić?
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> o jejku "software center"... /me bardzo nie lubi tej metody instalacji programow...
<elbow> tu nie chodzi o to, u mnie ma wszystko działać:p mam mieć poczucie sprawnego systemu;p
<drathir> dziwi mnie tylko co takiego w tym software center tak muli,ze zwyklym apt-get install w tym samym czasie conajmniej kilka aplikacji idzie zainstalowac tak samo synapticiem..
<elbow> to prawda
<kochamaptitude> hmmm.... to może sudo apt-get remove --purge software-center ?
<kochamaptitude> potem instalacja na nowo i sprawdzenie czy działa, może doinstalują się dodatkowe pakiety które dodadzą obsługe tego przycisku?
<elbow> ok, sprawdze
<Wizard> kochamaptitude: A może to głupi pomysł?
<ftpd> Cze.
<Wizard> kochamaptitude: Software center ma jakąś bazę pakietów, czy coś takiego. To jest niezależne od apta, o dziwo.
<Wizard> Widziałem w każdym razie, że od czasu do czasu apt przebudowuje tę bazę podczas instalacji paczek.
<bastetmilo> cześć ftpd
<elbow> zrobiłem to ale nic to nie dało, jest tak samo, jak żyć?:P
<Wizard> Cześć ftpd.
<ftpd> Przenoszą mnie :(
<Wizard> ftpd: ?
<ftpd> No, pod okno. Do fyrtla, gdzie jest straszny harmider.
<Wizard> Ojej.
<Wizard> A co to jest frytel?
<ftpd> Wizard: http://pl.wiktionary.org/wiki/fyrtel
<Wizard> Heh.
<Wizard> Pyry, laczki, fyrtel.
<elbow> ok, wiec tego centrum tez chyba nie naprawie:p
<ftpd> A tu mam fajnie, w obecnym miejcu. Dużo przestrzeni, siedzę rozwalony jak Popiełuszko w bagażniku i wporzo.
<elbow> to może mi pomożecie chociaz z ostatnim moim problemem?:) jak startuje ubuntu to mówi że sa errory na dysku, nie daje rady ich naprawić i musze wcisnąć S żeby to pominął i zalogował do systemu, mam trzy dyski ale tylko dwa sie montują a trzeci musze ręcznie i nie moge za cholere dojść czemu, pomoże ktoś? system jest świeży, nic nie dłubałem w tym
<kochamaptitude> Wizard: serio? niby software center nie opiera się o apt-get? naprawde jeste niezależne?
<kochamaptitude> a to że przebudowuje apt-get bazę pakietół to normalne, baza się znajduje w /var/lib/dpkg/status
<bastetmilo> elbow: nie możesz, bo masz błędy na dysku
<elbow> jak to naprawić?
<ftpd> kochamaptitude: Nie myl pojęć. Chcesz mówić o apt (mechanizm), który uparcie nazywasz 'apt-get' (program, komponent).
<ftpd> elbow: "Dzień dobry, poproszę dysk twardy".
<Wizard> :D
<elbow> kurde, ale jak go podmontuje to wszystko trybi
<elbow> nie strasz mnie
<Wizard> Za wyjątkiem menedżera paczek.
<ftpd> To mu wymuś marked as clean.
<ftpd> W fsck.
<Wizard> badblock /dev/dysk
<ftpd> I za dwa dni powtóĻrz operację.
<Wizard> czy tam badblocks
<ftpd> ;-)
<elbow> oki
<elbow> co robi to polecenie prócz tego że teraz mieli dyskiem?:P
<ftpd> Mieli dyskiem.
<Wizard> Czytałeś mana?
<ftpd> W polskiej wersji ubuntu nazywa się 'kreciolek'.
<elbow> lol
<Wizard> To do krecika?
<bastetmilo> kręcika
<ftpd> elbow:
<ftpd> NAME badblocks - search a device for bad blocks
<ftpd> To jest takie trudne?
<elbow> ftpd: nie znam sie po prostu:)
<elbow> ale robi sie, zobaczymy jak skończy
<elbow> ftpd: czy to znaczy że jest ok? http://wklej.org/id/776493/
<ftpd> Nie wiem.
<ftpd> W teorii tak - badblocks powinien znaleźć i oznaczyć badblocki.
<ftpd> Teraz możesz spróbować, czy Ci przy boocie przejdzie fsck ładnie.
<ftpd> Ale nadal: masz badblocki, halo. Dysk z badblockami to nie jest fajna rzecz. Wymień dysk.
<elbow> ftpd: przecież nie znalazł badblocków?
<ftpd> Jezu. Weź przeczytaj tego mana.
<elbow> tak czy inaczej, nie stać mnie na nowy dysk więc musze radzić sobie z tym
<panz> witam
<ftpd> Mówi się 'szanowni państwo' teraz. Gazet nie czytasz?
<panz> ah tak zapomniałem... wieć.... Witajcie Towarzysze...
<gjm> \o
<ftpd> o/
<bastetmilo> \o\
<Wizard> panz: Ewolucja panxa?
<Wizard>  /o\
<Wizard> /o\
<Wizard> Żeby nie było, że nie umiem i dlatego spację wstawiam.
<gjm> Wizard: Tak, jak każdy pokemon i On musiał w końcu ewoluować
<Wizard> Może w tej formie wyjdzie mu, że Ubuntu służy do pracy.
<panz> Wizard, mnie służy do prawie wszystkiego =D
<Wizard> No w sumie.
<gjm> Iks De
<panz> gjm, i co ikdsujesz?
<gjm> Nawet tego nie potrafi napisać poprawnie
<ftpe> To ja też ewoluuję.
<shpaq> lol
<shpaq> przeczytałe to jako 'w dupe'
<shpaq> bez 'ę'
<ftpd> E, bez.
<ftpd> A ja właśnie myślałem, że przeczytałĘ
<ftpd> Niczym rasowy puchałke judałke.
<kochamaptitude> hehehe:P puchałkę jest fajny:P
<ftpd> 6 packages can be updated.
<ftpd> 5 updates are security updates.
<ftpd> Ej no.
<ftpd> Czemu mi unattended-ugrades nie wciąga tych security?
<qermit> ftpd: a masz zaznaczone?
<ftpd> qermit: Zdefiniuj 'zaznaczone'?
<qermit> `g why ubuntu doesn't install security updates unattended
<Przekliniak> qermit: How can I install just security updates from the ... - Ask Ubuntu: <http://tinyurl.com/bu8zxet>
<bastetmilo> to jest jakiś regex /(\d+)/ prawda? Co on robi rokładnie?
<bastetmilo> dokładnie*
<Wizard> Szuka napisu ;]
<Wizard> Szuka grupy jednej lub więcej cyfr.
<Wizard> Tak naprawdę, to to jest ze znanych mi rzeczy albo perłowe "szukaj!" //, albo rubinowe "regexp".
<Wizard> Jeśli to z PHP, to kto wie?
<bastetmilo> akurat siedziało w JS :>
<bastetmilo> teoretycznie ma to znajdować tę liczbę, a potem dodać do niej 1...
<bastetmilo> ale coś mu nie wychodzi
<DaZ> wyglada jakby tylko znajdował :f
<Wizard> Nie widzę tam dodawania :)
<bastetmilo> Wizard: chodzi mi o całą funkcje, a nie tylko regex
<Wizard> Ah.
<Wizard> Nie wiem, czy jest sens brać to w grupę.
<Wizard> Skoro i tak nic z tym nie robisz.
<bastetmilo> bezsęsu
<bastetmilo> nic mi dziś nie działa i nie umiem zrobić zapisu :(
<ftpd> Klikacie munina?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: http://www.regular-expressions.info/reference.html
<bastetmilo> ftpd: masz refleks szachisty. Już dawno nie zastanawiam się nad tym wyrażeniem.
<ftpd> Napisałbym, że mi przykro, ale darzę Cię jakąś taką niewyjaśnioną sympatią, i nie chcę kłamać.
<bastetmilo> Czemu miałoby Ci być przykro - nawet jeśli byś kłamał?
<ftpd> Kłamałbym mówiąc, że mi przykro.
<bastetmilo> Albo ja Ciebie, albo Ty mnie nie rozumiesz. Mniejsza z tym.
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: kobiet nikt nie rozumie
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: akurat Ty masz z tym bardzo poważny problem.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: regex nie zwraca ci stringa?
<Wizard> Ale przecież stringi i kobiety pasują do siebie :(
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie generalizuj
<bastetmilo> nie, nie - zapomnijcie już o tym regexie
<Wizard> :D
<BlessJah> athlony xp sbyły jeszcze 32 bitowe?
<BlessJah> kurcze, docieram do sprzecznych informacji...
<avatar_project> witajcie
<avatar_project> znam tylko ten kanal, wiecie gdzie uzyskam pomoc z puppy linux ?
<Wizard> Zdążył pójść ;P
<Wizard> Na własne szczęście.
<Wizard> I ja też pójdę.
<Wizard> Na własne nieszczęście.
<BlessJah> Wizard: lol, co będziesz robił?
<BlessJah> co można poza ircem robić?
<BlessJah> poza spaniem?
<tomipnh> dobry
<CookieM_> wieczór
<tomipnh> jeszcze jasno
<CookieM_> ale formalnie to wieczór
<ntat> W topiku powinno być chyba "szanuj język polski" zamiast "szanuj polski język"
<ntat> [:
<BlessJah> bardzo elastyczny jest wspomniany język polski, i na najdziwniejsze konstrukcje pozwala
<ntat> W sumie, to jak większość mówi źle, to w końcu ustala się to, jako regułę i wpisuje do słownika albo tworzy się dwie wersje:)
<BlessJah> ciężko ocenić, czy mówią źle, język ewoluuje
<CookieM_> chociaż na pwn-ie piszą, że wieczór to  «część doby między zmierzchem a nocą» tomipnh zwracam honor
<tomipnh> :)
<ntat> No, ja pamiętam czasy, kiedy logo i radio nie odmieniało się
<Vorbis^> a to już się radio odmienia?
<tomipnh> mnie przeraża to że za parę lat te wszechobecne wogle i wogule zaczną być formą dopuszczalną
<ntat> No ba! W nowomowie już można tak i tak mówić:]
<tomipnh> bo połowa ludzi już nie potrafi inaczej
<CookieM_> ja też pamiętam te czasy, ale język kształtowany jest przez tzw. uzus społeczny, który sprawia, że nawet niepoprawne czy oboczne formy stają się z czasem dopuszczalne i kanoniczne i jako prawidłowe zamieszczane w wydawnictwach poprawnościowych
<ntat> ciekawe, jak jest ze słowem "huj"? Bo aspell nadal mi podkreśla:D
<tomipnh> większość ma rację
<ntat> tomipnh, w demokracji
<ntat> :]
<tomipnh> o huju słyszałem już tłumaczenie że przez ch jest organ, a przez samo h wulgarnie odniesienie się do człowieka
<tomipnh> ntat: językowo to nie tylko w demokracji
<CookieM_> ntat mi też i sugeruje 4-literową formę
<ntat> Czyli przynajmniej to się "sztywno trzyma":D
<tomipnh> hm mi nie podkreślił, a pidgin w zasadzie używa tego samego aspella co wszyscy
<ntat> ja z Xchata korzystam, więc chyba z aspell'a korzysta
<CookieM_> tak, dla niektórych ludzi, którzy z gramatyką raczej dróg swoich nie krzyżują, forma 4-literowa to niemal kwestia zasad
<CookieM_> chciałem powiedzieć: 'którym z gramatyką raczej nie po drodze'
<tomipnh> gramatyką, ludzie nie czytają, nawet nie książek ale nawet głupich artykułów w sieci, siedzą na forach, gg i widzą jedynie błędy i im się utrwala
<tomipnh> ludzie jak nie mają kontaktu wzrokowego to im się wizualnie nie utrwala pisownia
<tomipnh> i stąd się biorą te wogle, wziąść etc
<CookieM_> ja jedną siedzę teraz na takim czacie (wp)
<CookieM_> *jedną nogą
<tomipnh> ja pisząc jakiś mało używany wyraz, widzę jak mi coś w nim nie pasuje
<ftpd> 19:31:20 |    CookieM_   | ja też pamiętam te czasy, ale język kształtowany jest przez tzw. uzus społeczny, który sprawia, że nawet niepoprawne czy oboczne formy stają się z  czasem dopuszczalne i kanoniczne i jako prawidłowe zamieszczane w wydawnictwach poprawnościowych
<ftpd> Ta.
<tomipnh> nie jestem pewien czy powinien być przez takie u czy przez takie h, ale czytając raz, drugi, piąty gdzieś mi się przewinął, dlatego mnie kuje w ślepie jak źle coś napiszę
<ftpd> Ale to, że Rada Języka Polskiego chce zrobić dobrze plebsowi u dopuszcza plebejskie formy nie oznacza, że my też mamy pisać/mówić jak plebs.
<tomipnh> gimnazjalistów wziąść nie razi
<CookieM_> tak, utrwala się w mózgu forma graficzna słowa
<ntat> ftpd, mówmy więc głośno i wyraźnie "chuj" przez ce ha:D
<tomipnh> ftpd: mówią że jak wejdziesz między wrony to musisz krakać tak jak one, a przebywając długo w jakiejś grupie, siłą rzeczy nabierasz nawyków, chociażby po to by nie być odszczepieńcem
<ftpd> tomipnh: Chyba Ty.
<ftpd> ntat: To akurat proste. Przez samo byłoby z dźwięczną formą, jak 'historia' mówione przez Holoubka.
<Vorbis^> jak sie obracasz wśród gimbusów to i złe formy sie utrwalają :/
<ntat> tomipnh, tu się zgodzę. Porozmawiaj sobie z robotnikiem na budowie mówiąc kulturalnie - to cię nie zrozumie:P
<tomipnh> gimbusy z roku na rok są coraz starsze, te z moich czasów szkolnych są teraz kończącym studia kwiatem narodu
<gjm> 19:41 < tomipnh> gimnazjalistów wziąść nie razi
<gjm> "wziąść" :>
<ntat> Tak już jest. Nie słyszałem, żeby który powiedział: "Kolego, podaj proszę ten młotek...":-)
<tomipnh> gjm: poczytaj wyżej
<gjm> tl;dr
<CookieM_> myślę, że językoznawcy z RJP bardzo ostrożnie podchodzą do nowinek językowych i nie dają się ugiąć presji różnych hurrareformatorów językowych, tym niemniej słownik poprawnej polszczyzny prof. Markowskiego przyniósł słynną liberalizację pisowni z cząstką 'nie' dopuszczają pisanie łączne
<CookieM_> *dopuszczającą
<BlessJah> CookieM_: a szkoda
<BlessJah> głupol to takie fajne określenie by było
<tomipnh> kolejne zmiany są konieczne, tak by język w mowie ulegał zmianom tak jak to ma miejsce teraz, a forma pisana zostałaby konserwatywna, to język polski pisany byłby prawie językiem obcym
<CookieM_> z drugiej strony należy zauważyć, że różnego rodzaju mody językowe mają charakter sezonowy i są bardzo nietrwałe, dlatego pewnego rodzaju konserwatyzm w oficjalnej, 'wysokiej' (analogia do Hochdeutsch) polszczyźnie jest jak najbardziej na miejscu
<ftpd> Z daleka przeczytałem 'analogia do Holocaustu'.
<gjm> Głodnemu chleb na myśli (:
<CookieM_> no Deutsch od Holocaustu niedaleko :(
<tomipnh> nie wszystko jest sezonowe, język mimo wszystko przyjmuje część z tej mody, popatrz na książki sprzed wieku i starsze utwory
<tomipnh> im starsze tym bardziej 'egzotyczne' z naszej perspektywy
<panz> Strzałeczka
<gjm> W czółeczko
<panz> czy jest możliwe że nowy dysk mi pada?, jak po wydaniu komendy "sudo update-grub" zaakceptowało hasło , zrobł się enter i stoi... i nic?
<gjm> Przykre
<m477> a ty
<gjm> Długo już "stoi"?
<tomipnh> jak stoi to trzeba się cieszyć, jak już opada to kiepsko jest
<panz> taa jakieś 15 minet stoi i... znaczy minut kurde... ;f
<gjm> Hahahaha, nie śmieszne
<panz> to nie miało być śmieszne :)
<gjm> To przerwij, zrobisz najwyżej drugi raz
<panz> 2gi raz to samo się robi
<panz> i trzeci ... czwarty...
<mucha090> a sudo update-grub2 ?
<mucha090> podobno się te dwie komendy różnią
<gjm> :f
<mucha090> gdzieś tak wyczytałem
<mucha090> chyba na forum.ubuntu.com
<gjm> mucha090: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<panz> ło.. to samo... oo moment - updejty są dostepne :)
<gjm> panz: Tobie też polecam lekturę
<mucha090> gjm: dzięki za lekturę
<mucha090> :)
<panz> Błąd wejścia/wyjścia podczas czytania /dev/sda. ooo to może temu... :F
<gjm> panz: gsmartcontrol i sprawdź
<mucha090> lub uruchom livecd i przez gparted sprawdź partycje
<mucha090> a ja spadam na komedie która się zacząła na tvplus :P
<mucha090> cya guys :D
<CookieM_> cześć mucha090
<gjm> Od kiedy gparted ma funkcje sprawdzania S.M.A.R.T.?
<panz> /dev//sda /dev/sdb SMART: Not supported ... kolorowo
<panz> AODs - unsupported
<panz> http://wklejto.pl/127716 dobra... pora na nowy dysk :D
<Vorbis^> jak nowy jest ten dysk?
<ntat> 200 uzbrojonych ludzi zdołało zaciukać jednego psa... w Settlersach. Gdzieś musiałem popełnić błąd:D
<ntat> wszyscy zginęli
<panz> ntat, które Settlersy?
<ntat> online
<panz> jaki świat?
<panz> REALM?
<ntat> realm1
<panz> a, ja 4 :)
<gjm> Fajnie, pogadajcie se na query
<ntat> ... bo właśnie miałem pytać, jak działają Ci Settlersy na UBUNTU?:P
<ntat> coś mi śmierdzi spirytusem, to chyba nie jest żaden podzespół komputera...
<panz> ntat, flash wytrzymuje :)
<ntat> Od dwóch dni przy kompie wyczuwalny jest zapach spirytusu, chyba się nic nie pali
<panz> ntat, Settlers 1-6 wzorem działa na WINE :)
<tomipnh> no chyba ze zamiast radiatora trzymasz puszeczkę z zacierem i skraplasz sobie do szklanki na biurku
<panz> ntat, nie... komputer też musi się napić
<ntat> chyba, że sąsiedzi, bo komputer dosyć blisko okna stoi
<panz> ooo wieczorem dobre ma chłodzienie
<panz> ale rano ładnie się grzeje :D
<panz> na słoneczku
<ntat> Nie, mam okna północ-południe
<panz> asa
<panz> aa'a*
<panz> aaa*
 * KiFka hej
<Szatan> hejka KiFka
<Szatan> KiFka: jak tam Lidl? ;D
<KiFka> slucham?
<Szatan> Lidl taki szwabski sklep coś a'la biedronka ;D
<KiFka> Szatan, moze by sie przydalo wrocic do szkoly ... http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Szwabia
<KiFka> i z tym regionem nie mam nic wpolnego.
<buharin> hej
<buharin> ;)
<buharin> Wizard, jestes?
<jacekowski> hmmm
<jacekowski> ktos kojarzy co jest odpowiedzialne za stworzenie /lib/modules/wersja_kernela
<qermit> make modules_install
<qermit> a jeżeli pakiet to szukaj w okolicach linux-image
<tomipnh> jest jakaś sensowna alternatywa dla calibre?
<buharin> zna ktos jakies testy z Javy? Fundamental i Advance?
<BlessJah_> /3/window move 2
<ntat> tomipnh, pewnie są. Ja korzystam z Ebookdroid na Androidzie;)
<tomipnh> ale to czytnik? przyzwyczailem sie do cool readera, ja szukam czegos do ogarnizacji biblioteczki epubow/mobi + konwersja
<tomipnh> a calibre mnie drazni
<Wizard> buharin: Jestem.
<Wizard> Co tam?
<buharin> Wizard, ide jutro na rekrutacje do Tieto
<buharin> Wizard, zansz jakies testy z javy
<Wizard> Nie wiem co to.
<buharin> Wizard, przygotowywuje sie :P
<Wizard> Ale pewnie jakieś geje, co są "międzynarodową firmą wykonującą projekty dla zagranicznych korporacji"
<buharin> Wizard, no niewazne byleby placili ;)
<Wizard> A tak na prawdę, to są bandą sprzedajnych ciot, które ciągle mają "mitingi" i sprzedają ludzi do jakiś gównianych projektów ;]
<Wizard> Mam tylko w głowie takie pytania, co zadaję na rekrutacji sam.
<Wizard> Testy uważam za skończony idiotyzm.
<buharin> Wizard, wez sypnij cos na priv :P
<BlessJah_> Wizard: tak, tieto zajmuje sie outsorcingiem, znajomy tam robił, zanim do volvo się przeniósł
<ntat> tomipnh, sorry, ja EbookDroida wykorzystuję do czytania pdf'ów i djvu a do książek mam Cool Reader'a:)
<BlessJah_> nie słyszałem żeby zbytnio narzekał, ale też dużo o pracy nie rozmawialiśmy
<ntat> Choć z tego ostatniego rzadko korzystam
<BlessJah_> buharin: wrocławiak?
<buharin> BlessJah_, tja
<BlessJah_> idziesz na zlot?
<BlessJah_> we wrocławiu się organizują
<buharin> BlessJah_, jaki i gdzie?
<BlessJah_> topic
<buharin> :D
<Wizard> No nie czytają, skubańcy!
<buharin> wchodze w to :P
<Wizard> Ale nie zmienili terminu.
<buharin> tylko musze ogarnac robote bo inaczej czeka mnie murzynowo za granica :P
<Wizard> W piątek nie dam rady przyjść.
<buharin> gotowka mi sie juz konczy
<BlessJah_> nadal trwają "konsultacje" widocznie
<Wizard> Ileż można.
<FailOverA> witam
<FailOverA> mam takie pytanie
<FailOverA> czt ktoś z was próbował z dwóch adresów ip pobierać coś z własnego konta na chomikuj.pl na jednym pliku ciasteczek?
<qermit> mnie w piątek też nie będzie na zlocie (jeżeli mowa o zlocie gentoo)
<FailOverA> zastanawia mnie czy jest możliwe, żeby np. 30 osób mogło pobrać plik z mojego konta na chomiku, ale zamiast podawać im mój login i hasło chcę im przesłać plik cookies i niech sobie wgrają ów do swojej przeglądarki
<bastetmilo> buharin: to tieto http://www.tieto.pl/ ?
<buharin> nom
<bastetmilo> a które miasto?
<qermit> tfu nie gentoo, ubuntu
<qermit> już mi sie wszystko myli
<bastetmilo> qermit: zlot nie jest w piatek
<bastetmilo> nie czytacie
<bastetmilo> jest sobota/niedziela
<qermit> a faktycznie
<bastetmilo> Kogo mam skreślić w końcu z listy?
<qermit> tak mam też w swoim kalendarzu
<qermit> mówiłem że mi się wszystko myli
<buharin> bastetmilo, Wrocław
<bastetmilo> buharin: startujesz na programiste javy? Senior czy junior?
<bastetmilo> A ja dziś byłam na http://geekgirlscarrots.pl/wrocloves-geek-girls-carrots/
<bastetmilo> qermit: to w koncu bedziesz czy nie na zlocie?
<qermit> tak
<ntat> buharin, powiedz im tam jutro, że przydałyby się, jakieś odstępy w "Ekologicznie,ekonomicznie,efektywnie" na ich www;)
<qermit> ale tylko na jeden dzień
<qermit> a może na dwa
<qermit> ale bede na 100%
<buharin> bastetmilo, żunior
<buharin> :D
<bastetmilo> buharin: to powodzenia życzę. Mnie to w pracy wyśmiali jak powiedziała, że nie wiem co to jest Tieto - więc zakładam, że ciezko się dostać do firmy, którą "wszyscy" znają ;)
<buharin> bastetmilo, :)
<Wizard> bastetmilo: To jak w końcu z tym zlotem?
<FailOverA> tieto nie figuruje w rankingu firm forbes
<tomipnh> ja też nie wiem co to tieto
<Wizard> Piątek sobota, czy sobota niedziela?
<qermit> `g co to jest tieto
<Przekliniak> qermit: Tiesto - Biografia: <http://tiesto.ovh.org/biografia.html>
<bastetmilo> Wizard: co jak? Zlot jest w sobote/niedziele
<tomipnh> najs
<Wizard> To racz zmienić na stronie ;P
<bastetmilo> nikt nie protestował na zmiane
<qermit> Wizard: żeby było foajniej ja mam w kalendarzu od dawna 14-15
<Wizard> No jak tak, to będę na zlocie pół żywy, bo wyjadę z Syfu po 5.
<qermit> a myślałem że jest 13-14
<qermit> jakiego syfu?
<Wizard> Łodzi.
<Wizard> Tu kupy mieszkają na ulicy.
<Wizard> Mam już dość tego miasta.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: ile sie jedzie z Łodzi do Wrocławia?
<bastetmilo> 4h?
<Wizard> Jak nie lepiej.
<Wizard> Jak wyjadę o 5, to pewnie będę koło 10.
<qermit> Wizard: a czym jedziesz?
<Wizard> Bo zaraz mnie tam obtrąbią, trzy razy zabłądzę.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: ja z Legnicy do Poznania jechałam niecałe 4h
<Wizard> Samochodem.
<Wizard> No tylko stąd jest droga z pojedynczym pasem.
<bastetmilo> A.
<bastetmilo> To przyjedziesz na 11.00
<qermit> Wizard: to przez co ty jedziesz?
<bastetmilo> Poczekamy
<Wizard> qermit: No prosto.
<Wizard> Może żonę zabiorę.
<qermit> ja zabieram swoją
<qermit> w walizkę
<buharin> a to dopiero w lipcu
<buharin> a wy juz planujecie
<buharin> :P
<bastetmilo> słuchajcie, nie spotykamy się żeby sie gdzieś spieszyć, gonić gdzies
<Wizard> qermit: DK14, DK8
<bastetmilo> ma byc na luzie
<Wizard> No właśnie.
<BlessJah_> bastetmilo: nikt nie protestował, ale czy wszyscy zainteresowani wiedzieli?
<bastetmilo> jak trzeba bedzie to poczekamy na tyvh do długo jada
<Wizard> Tylko nie wiem w końcu kto jedzie.
<Wizard> :)
<bastetmilo> Kogos miałam skreslic...
<Wizard> Bo bym się z kimś na spanie umówił.
<bastetmilo> coś czuję że z 12 zapisanych osób to może będzie 6...
<qermit> Wizard: to nie lepiej pojechać na piotrków?
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: hotelu poszukuje w tym wroclawiu
<qermit> wtedy wychodzi jakieś 4h
<Wizard> mati75 się obraził, powiedział "je…cie się, ku…wa" i poszedł.
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: jakis przyzwoity jakosciowo i cenowo polecisz?
<BlessJah_> Wizard: zaproponuj spanie bastetmilo, może się zgodzi
<BlessJah_> jacekowski: tam hotel, wbijaj na akademiki
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: na stronie masz liste hosteli i chyba dwa hotele są
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: i o ktorej godzinie zaczynamy pic?
<qermit> chociaż dk14 i dk8 niby 3 h
<jacekowski> BlessJah_: nowy kernel
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: ten podobno jest przyjemny http://www.campanile-wroclaw.pl/en/index.aspx
<Wizard> A gjm nie chce przyjechać?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: zapytaj się go.
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: o ktorej pic zaczynamy?
<Wizard> On gdzieś pod Warszawą mieszka, to mógłby się z qermitem ugadać.
<BlessJah_> jacekowski: coś to zmieni z mojej perspektywy?
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: jak dla mnie to Ty możesz sobie zacząć pić od rana, tylko nie plątaj mi się wtedy pod nogami
<Wizard> qermit: Niby.
<Wizard> Ale tam jeżdżą krowy i traktory.
<Wizard> Tiry i Warszawiaki.
<jacekowski> BlessJah_: nie bedzie sie dalo hakowac tym bugiem na intela
<gjm> Ekhm...
<Wizard> A ja nie mam czym wyprzedzać.
<BlessJah_> :(
<jacekowski> BlessJah_: to raz, dwa btrfs powinien szybciej dzialac
<Wizard> gjm: Co tam?
<BlessJah_> dużo pieprzenia się byłoby, żeby ubuntu one postawić?
<gjm> Nic nic, może i bym przyjechał, ale nie wiem czy nie będę wtedy gdzie indziej
<qermit> Wizard: no mógł by, mam jeszcze 3 miejsca i bagażnik
<jacekowski> a ten, visitors tax?
<BlessJah_> zrzucałbym backupy i synchronizowałbym przez to
<jacekowski> co to wlasciwie jest
<gjm> qermit: A Ty skąd?
<jacekowski> BlessJah_: a jak to dziala?
<BlessJah_> taki dropbox
<qermit> gjm: z Bródna
<jacekowski> BlessJah_: apt-get ubuntuone?
<jacekowski> install*
<BlessJah_> zrzucałbym do lokalnego katalogu backup, on już sam by sobie synchronizował po swojemu
<qermit> dlaczego mapa google nie łyka jeszcze A2 od warszawy do łodzi
<gjm> O siemano, mieszkałem jakiś czas na Bródnie, na Rembielińskiej
<jacekowski> qermit: http://goo.gl/maps/CJtK
<jacekowski> qermit: lapie juz moj most
<BlessJah_> jacekowski: zaraz ogarne i ci powiem
<BlessJah_> ale wiem ze sporo ma zaleznosci i wymaga przy pierwszym uruchomieniu graficznego klienta
<BlessJah_> ssh -X mam nadzieje ze styknie
<Wizard> A propos Bródna, to mi się kojarzy taki żart.
<qermit> jacekowski: ale nie uwzględnia A2 przy wyszukuiwaniu trasy
<Wizard> Warszawa jest jak kobieta, z jednej strony Wola i Ochota, a z drugiej Włochy i Bródno.
<bastetmilo> LOL
<qermit> stare
<qermit> i z "wąsem"
<gjm> Żart? Suchar jakich mało
<Wizard> To chyba nawet geograficznie się zgadza.
<Wizard> Dla was może i suchar, ale niewiele osób "na wsi" to zna :P
<gjm> Nie bardzo
<qermit> Wizard: włochy są przy ochocie
<jacekowski> Wizard: pisze sie brudno
<gjm> lol
<bastetmilo> gjm: ja tego nie słyszałam
<Wizard> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Br%C3%B3dno
<Wizard> No nie bardzo.
<qermit> jacekowski: pisze sie stul pysk
<gjm> :D
<Wizard> Warszawska duma.
<Wizard> Ja to bym tam nie chciał mieszkać, za dużo ludzi i za ciasno.
<gjm> Zaczyna się?
<qermit> na bródnie jest fajnie
<gjm> bastetmilo: O kurczę
<bastetmilo> mnie też się tam nie podoba
<qermit> tylko daleko do piaseczna
<Wizard> qermit: Chodziło mi o całe miasto.
<gjm> No, dużo zieleni, fajny park, szpital i w ogóle
<Wizard> Dobra, zmieńmy temat.
<Wizard> Chce ktoś kupić puderniczkę z atomem?
<bastetmilo> za ile?
<Wizard> Jeszcze nie wiem, <2k
<Wizard> Ubuntu działa dobrze.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: a dokładnie to co to jest?
<Wizard> Asus eeepc t101mt
<BlessJah> jacekowski: przypuszczam że ubuntuone-client dossie wwszystkie potrzebne mu zależności, ale nie wiem czy automagicznie sie zacznie synchronizowac
<Wizard> Ma głaskany ekran!
<bastetmilo> E. ALe Asus
<Wizard> Można się naocznie przekonać, że Unity i Gnome3 *nie* nadają się na dotykowy ekran :P
<BlessJah> a co sie nadaje?
<qermit> Wizard: teraz fajnie sie z warszawy do łodzi jedzie
<BlessJah> awesome :>
<qermit> Wizard: godzinka i jesteś
<qermit> (przy średniej 120km/h)
<Wizard> No, wlicz godzinę na wlocie do Warszawy i drugą od Strykowa do Łodzi :P
<Wizard> Nie próbowałem jeszcze tej drogi, bo do stolicy to ja się jeździć boję.
<Wizard> Jak wszędzie ludzie sobie zdają sprawę z tego, że jak ktoś ma obce tablice, to może nie wiedzieć co i jak i przymykają oko, tak w Warszawie otwierają klakson ;)
<qermit> Wizard: oczywiście zależy którędy jedziesz, ale ja mieszkam zaraz przy przelotówce 8->S8->A2
<bastetmilo> Fejsbuk się zepsuł :(
<Wizard> Ojej.
<Wizard> qermit: Ja to w ogóle planuję przeprowadzkę do mniejszego miasta.
<qermit> Wizard: demonizujesz
<BlessJah> jacekowski: mamy jakiś soft do vm na pokładzie?
<Wizard> Tylko wtedy se będę codziennie dojeżdżał 40km :/
<bastetmilo> Wizard: przyjedź do Wrocławia :>
<Wizard> Po co?
<Wizard> Znaczy przyjadę przecież.
<bastetmilo> Zmien miasto na Wrocław :)
<Wizard> Po co?
<bastetmilo> Bo Wrocław jest fajny
<bastetmilo> lepszy od tej Łodzi
<Wizard> I co tam będę robił?
<bastetmilo> A co robisz w Łodzi?
<bastetmilo> buu. Nie ma mnie na zdjęciach ze spotkania GeekGirls :(
<Wizard> Żyję.
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Poka zdjęcia.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: zdjecia sa na FB
<Wizard> Daj link.
<bastetmilo> http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/556641_10150982782223944_1386802672_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bvartbn> (at a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net)
<Wizard> Łe, MacBook Air? Co to za gadżet?
<bastetmilo> Były dwa Airy
<bastetmilo> i jakiś malutki asusik
<bastetmilo> reszta miała ajfony/smarkfony
<bastetmilo> ja swojej kobyły nie wyciągnełam, bo to wstyd :)
<Wizard> http://bi.gazeta.pl/im/fa/c5/b6/z11978234O.jpg
<BlessJah> kobiety...
<bastetmilo> Co z nimi?
<BlessJah> nawiązuję do twojej poprzedniej wypowiedzi
<bastetmilo> że nie chciałam wyciągać 18" ciężkiego laptopa?
<BlessJah> nvm
<bastetmilo> to był żart z tym wstydem, bo bateria mu trzyma _aż_ 15 minut a obok nie było gniazka
<qermit> to wstyd że nie było gniazdka
<bastetmilo> ale za to był jabłecznik i ciasto z truskawkami i bezą
<bastetmilo> (nie ze sklepu)
<bastetmilo> żałuję, że musiałam iść w połowie
<bastetmilo> *wyjść
<qermit> w połowie bezy?
<bastetmilo> w połowie spotkania
<jacekowski> BlessJah: kvm
<jacekowski> BlessJah: w sumie
<Szatan> m
<kichawa> bastetmilo: http://niebezpiecznik.pl/post/masz-router-tp-linka-mozesz-miec-problem/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/dyo6jhu> (at niebezpiecznik.pl)
<bastetmilo> kichawa: czytałam
<BlessJah> jacekowski: mogę z kvm sam tworzyć maszyny?
<BlessJah> nic dużego, takie tam do zabawy
<bastetmilo> dobranoc wszyskim o/
<gjm> Koty mi całe łóżko zajęły
<qermit> zjedz je
<gjm> Nie tam
<gjm> Fajne są ;3
<FreeWilly> czy na tym kanale jest ktoś kto się orientuje trochę w programowaniu asynchronicznym?
<FreeWilly> chodzi mi konkretnie o asynchroniczne pobieranie danych
<FreeWilly> obecnie mam to rozwiązanie poprzez curl_multi_init
<FreeWilly> bo chcę pobrać 1000 plików o rozmiarze 999 bajtów
<FreeWilly> czyli tak jakbby 1 plik 1 gb
<FreeWilly> i normalnie jednym curlem jeden plik 1 gb pobiera się w 2 minuty, na curl_multi czas wydłuża się do 5 minut (mam obecnie curl_multi na 25 połączeń)
<FreeWilly> i sprawa jest taka czy nie da się tego jakoś przyspieszyć
<FreeWilly> może jakimiś asynchronicznymi raw socketami
<FreeWilly> czy coś w tym guście
<Voldenet> FreeWilly: forkiem
<FreeWilly> Voldenet ile utworzyć forków?
<FreeWilly> tj. same forki bez curl_multi czy forki plus te curl_multi?
<BlessJah> FreeWilly: zrób parę testów jak ci najszybciej idzie
<FreeWilly> no obecnie idzie to ciężko
<FreeWilly> te 3 minuty :/
<FreeWilly> ze 100mbit robi się 40
<Voldenet> int chld=fork();if(chld<0){ perror("fork"); exit(errno); } if(chld>0) wait(NULL); if(chld==0){ execl("curl",argumenty,argument2,NULL);exit(1);}
<Voldenet> na każdy plik dajesz jednego forka
<Voldenet> zawsze tak można
<Voldenet> tylko z wait(NULL) musisz zwiększać ilość dzieci
<Voldenet> zamiast*
<FreeWilly> i myślisz że to wyjdzie szybciej niż curlami?
<Voldenet> i potem SIGCHLD to łapie
<Voldenet> FreeWilly: Tak.
<FreeWilly> a zresztą - zarraz sprawdzę
<Voldenet> FreeWilly: najszybciej jednak by było bashem
<Voldenet> curl z &
<Voldenet> i już niech on się tam przejmuje
<FreeWilly> Voldenet nie byłoby bashem bo to program pod windowsa
<Voldenet> bash chyba ma bardziej elegancko forki porobione
<FreeWilly> niestety
<Voldenet> FreeWilly: to forkami raczej nie za bardzo
<Voldenet> cygwin ma forki
<FreeWilly> Voldenet a jak to wyjdzie z procesorem
<FreeWilly> bo 1000 forków
<FreeWilly> Voldenet czyli przez cygwina odpalać program
<FreeWilly> i w cygwinie gcc komppilować
<Voldenet> ale cygwina raczej nie
<Voldenet> cygwin to szajs
<Voldenet> FreeWilly: zawsze możesz dać 100 procesów jako maksimum
<Voldenet> i po ukończeniu zaczynać kolejne
<jacekowski> ale co wy kombinujecie
<jacekowski> przy 100mbit ruchu sie zaczynaja ciekawe rzeczy dziac
<jacekowski> tu moze dysk nie wyrabiac
<FreeWilly> jacekowski muszę pobrać z jednej strony 1000 plików po 1 megs
<BlessJah> pobrac 1000 1mb paczek
<BlessJah> w jak najkrotszym czasie
<FreeWilly> ja mam ssd
<FreeWilly> więc dysk to nie problem
<jacekowski> no i co z tego
<BlessJah> a ja dużo ramu
<BlessJah> :]
<jacekowski> FreeWilly: system plikow nie radzi sobie z alokacjami plikowa tak
<Voldenet> FreeWilly: to kanał linucha, więc z windowsem raczej nie pomogę
<mucha090> a ja mam duż(eg)o :P
<Voldenet> ale zerknij na funkcję CreateProcess
<FreeWilly> Voldenet w sumie może być linuks
<Voldenet> No, to łatwiej
<FreeWilly> czyli forki plus 1 curl na fork
<Voldenet> FreeWilly: w sumie masz kilka opcji, najlepszą chyba jest użycie basha
<Voldenet> bo w bashu jest to łatwo zrobić
<FreeWilly> czyli robić na zasadzie system();?
<Voldenet> hmm... po co?
<Voldenet> napisz skrypt w bashu
<Voldenet> liczbę curli odpalonych sprawdzasz: ps ax | grep curl | wc -l
<Voldenet> do tego daj sleepa
<Voldenet> { proces argumenty & } odpala w tle
<FreeWilly> Voldenet tylko to ma działać na zasadzie - użytkownik daje aesem klepnięty ciąg, program sobie z tego urle tych 1000 plików pobiera i wtedy działa
<FreeWilly> da się to w bashu ogarnąć?
<BlessJah> Voldenet: --ppid $PID
<Voldenet> BlessJah: oj tam
<BlessJah> ktoś się namęczył i zakodził
<Voldenet> nigdy nie zapamiętuję durnych unixowych przełączników
<Voldenet> po co? :D
<BlessJah> ja też nie pamiętałem tego
<Voldenet> FreeWilly: da się częściowo
<Voldenet> tzn. output z innej komendy bierzesz
<FreeWilly> dobra, będę siedział dzisiaj w nocy i zobaczymy do ilu da się wyszlifować ten transfer
<BlessJah> podejrzewam ze spakowanie po stronie serwera nie wchodzi w gre?
<Voldenet> while : ; do if [ $(ps ax | grep curl | wc -l) -le 100 ] ; then { curl cośtam & } ; fi ; sleep .1 ; done
<FreeWilly> BlessJah już tlumaczę o co chodzi
<Voldenet> coś takiego na przykład
<FreeWilly> zamierzam skorzystać z bloggera jako miejsca do skłądowania plików
<FreeWilly> tam jest limit 1 mb na post
<FreeWilly> tj na stronę główno
<FreeWilly> główną
<BlessJah> użyj ubuntu one
<FreeWilly> dlatego muszę na raz otworzyć 1000 stron
<BlessJah> jest klient na windowsa
<Voldenet> ubuntu one, dropbox, google drive
<FreeWilly> BlessJah odpada
<Voldenet> jeszcze z 1000 podobnych
<BlessJah> bo?
<FreeWilly> bo ma limity
<FreeWilly> blogger nie narzuca limitów na ilość postów
<FreeWilly> a tutaj limit się w końcu wyczerpie
<BlessJah> 5GB?
<FreeWilly> google drive 5 gb, dropbox 2gb
<FreeWilly> BlessJah no a ja chcę ze 2-3 tb wrzucić
<FreeWilly> na razie
<BlessJah> lol
<BlessJah> w 1 megabajtowych paczkach?
<FreeWilly> a potem też coś tam się będzie działo
<BlessJah> co ty chcesz tam wrzucać?
<FreeWilly> BlessJah w p2m wrzucają w 7 mb i jakoś działa
<FreeWilly> BlessJah no jakieś tam filmografie poszyfrowane aesem i pocięte na party po 1mb
<BlessJah> blogger cloud storage...
<BlessJah> wykup sobie jakis hosting
<BlessJah> nie wiem, quotaless.com reklamowali sie kiedys ze za free i bez limitow
<FreeWilly> BlessJah dadzą mi bana  za nadużycie transferu
<FreeWilly> już to próbowałem
<FreeWilly> tj. hosting
<BlessJah> no to dedyk
<FreeWilly> BlessJah ale musisz przyznać że jak na curl to nadal 40% transferu to calkiem sporo
<FreeWilly> BlessJah ja mam dedyka do wysyłania
<FreeWilly> BlessJah ale to i tak tylko ja płacę, nie mam żadnej strony z warezem i reklamami xD
<FreeWilly> więc kolejny dedyk to kolejne 500 zł miesięcznie
<BlessJah> nie rozumiem co i po co chcesz osiagnac ze tak naokoło kombinujesz
<BlessJah> 8
<Quintasan> \o
<BlessJah> 8)
<BlessJah> tonacy brzytwy sie chwyta
<Voldenet> FreeWilly: śmieszny pomysł, ale bezużyteczny imo.
<Voldenet> Jak google się dowie, że hostujesz tam duże ilości cyfr
<Voldenet> to po prostu dostaniesz bana
<Quintasan> Potrzebuję pomocy, chcę napisać skrypt w baszu co będzie przeszukiwał historię repozytorium SVN pod kątem jakiegoś wzorca i wypluwał pełną scieżkę do pasujących plików wraz z numerem rewizji w której ten plik się znajdował
<BlessJah> nie mozesz hostowac prosto z dedyka?
<BlessJah> Quintasan: moge pomoc, ale nie znam svn
<Quintasan> No ja też :D
<BlessJah> kk
<BlessJah> to mi powiedz skad jakiegos repo svn do zabaw sciagnac tylko i sprawdze co da sie zrobic
<BlessJah> znowu zawiesilem ubuntu one???
<Quintasan> BlessJah: https://matroska.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/matroska/trunk/
<BlessJah> już inwestyguję
<FreeWilly> Voldenet huffington posta jakoś nie zawieszają
<FreeWilly> a ma mnóstwo zużytego transferu no i sporo postów
<Quintasan> Ogólnie to sobie wykoncypowałem jak numer rewizji dostać -  grep ^r[0-9] historia | awk '{print $1}'
<Quintasan> Chociaż to też nie to
<Voldenet> cut -d" " -f1
<Voldenet> czy cut -d" " -f0
<Voldenet> cut chyba liczy jak awk
<Quintasan> ARGH
<Voldenet> Quintasan: daj output i powiedz co chcesz z niego wziąć
<Quintasan> nie wiem nawet jak się do tego zabrać
<FreeWilly> Voldenet poza tym spójrz na żywotność plików na darmowych hostingach, teraz są jakieś boty dmca które raportują  linki, a tutaj jest po prostu szyfr do  urlek
<Voldenet> FreeWilly: zabezpieczenie opierające się na niejawności nie jest zbyt efektywne
<Quintasan> Voldenet: http://quintasan.pl/historia
<FreeWilly> Voldenet a widzisz jakieś inne rozwiązanie - poza prywatnym dedykiem który mi zablokują jak zobaczą co trzymam
<BlessJah> Quintasan: wzorzec jak rozumiem będzie regexpem?
<Quintasan> Voldenet: Ogólnie to skryptowi masz podawać wzór nazwy pliku, a skrypt ma wynajduje ostatnie wersje plików o nazwie pasującej do podanego wzorca i ma wypluwać pełną scieżkę do pliku@nr_rewizji
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Tak
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> próbowałeś zrobić to z... find?
<BlessJah> :>
<wqq> FreeWilly: słyszałeś o GmailFS?
<wqq> może trgo spróbój
<FreeWilly> wqq nie
<BlessJah> jak sie matroska zassie, to sie zabiore
<Quintasan> BlessJah: No find to plik znajdzie, ale mnie zastanawia jak mam z tego wszystkiego numer rewizji wyciągnąć
<FreeWilly> wqq a to jest p2m
<FreeWilly> jak ściągam pop3 to zalączniki są w base64 więc z 500 mb robi się 600mb
<FreeWilly> jak nie więcej
<FreeWilly> poza tym gmail ma tylko 10 gb miejsca
<FreeWilly> to trzeba by konta robić
<FreeWilly> ja właśnie szukam czegoś bez limitów
<DaZ> juz nie maja swojej funkcji przyrostu miejsca? :o
<wqq> bez limitów to ciężko
<FreeWilly> myślałem też wlaśnie żeby na chomikuj.pl na jednym koncie udostępniać a klientem (jakimś programem) pingować moją stronę która wygeneruje cookies po logowaniu na konto i prześle je do klienta i końcowo na komputer osoby co pobiera
<wqq> może poczna na wp?
<wqq> poczta*
<FreeWilly> ale nikt nie wiedział tutaj na kanale czy chomik pozwala paru ip z jednego cookies korzystać
<FreeWilly> wqq to też jest w p2m i blokują konta za multilogowanie
<FreeWilly> niestety
<FreeWilly> wqq to p2m  to z idei dobre, bo niby można forwardować maile, ale w praktyce  nie jest to najlepsze
<FreeWilly> wqq najlepsze torrenty chyba - ale pojawia się problem "brak seedów"
<wqq> albo xdcc
<wqq> także wygodne
<FreeWilly> wqq a w xdcc nie ma też zasady - jest udostępniający - upload żyje?
<wqq> no to minus jest
<wqq> jeden udostępniający
<wqq> brak możliwości pobierania z wielu źródeł
<FreeWilly> wqq no tak czytam że musi być bot, czyli jakiś san pewnie?
<Quintasan> Voldenet: chciałem robić grep -C 5 nazwa_pliku nazwa_pliku_z_historią ale co jeżeli commit ma więcej niż pięć linijek? a jak dam za dużo to może być tak że będzie w odległości dwóch commitów ten sam plik zmieniany i będzie się trzeba pitolić które pierwsze
<Voldenet> Quintasan: 99% protipa = użyj awka
<Voldenet> awk służy do takich rzeczy
<BlessJah> Voldenet: zrobiłem to (prawie)
<BlessJah> bez seda ani awka
<Voldenet> no, bo się da na 100 innych sposobów
<Voldenet> ja bym użył perla
<BlessJah> musze tylko znalezc jak w find -exec dać skrypcik z pipą
<Quintasan> Jezus maria nawet nie wiem jak się za to ścierwo zabrać, co ja na studiach zrobię
<BlessJah> nic, na studiach tego nie ma i nie bedzie
<Quintasan> Jeszcze nie byłem a już mi się nie chce
<Quintasan> Czyli się muszę awka naczyć obsługiwać
<buharin> zastanawia mnie troche polimorfizm jak zrobic by
<buharin> klasa dziedziczyla po innej klasie
<buharin> ale tylko niektore z tych klas dziedziczacych mialy dostep do funkcji xxx()
<buharin> w tym powinno byc zdefiniowane jej cialo
<buharin> bo jesli implementuje sie interfejsy to
<buharin> trzeba wkazdej klasie na nowo pisac co ma robic xxx()
<buharin> da sie tak zrobic?
<Voldenet> nie
<BlessJah> nie do końca zrozumiałem
<BlessJah> wszystko się da
<BlessJah> buharin: klasa AAA ma metodę xxx()
<buharin> okej
<BlessJah> dziedziczą klasy BBB i CCC, ale CCC ma nie mieć dostępu do metody xxx()
<BlessJah> tak?
<buharin> tak
<buharin> a BBB ma nie miec
<BlessJah> 'CCC ma nie mieć dostępu do metody xxx()'
<BlessJah> zrób klasę AAA1 bez xxx() i klasę AAA2 dziedziczącą po AAA1 z xxx()
<BlessJah> wtedy BBB dziedziczy po AAA1, CCC po AAA2 i jedna ma dostęp do xxx() a druga nie
<Voldenet> ale solution
<buharin> pff
<qermit> a nie ma czegoś takiego jak protected alboco?
<BlessJah> jest
<buharin> BlessJah, lulsh jakas para sie dyma i mi przez otwarte okno wszystko slychac
<buharin> ale kobita jeczy
<BlessJah> nagrywaj i wrzuc na redtube
<Voldenet> do want
<pakos> -.-
<BlessJah> qermit: jest ale nie do tego sluzy
<tomipnh> nie mozesz rozbić tego bardziej? i rozszerzać o xxx() tylko to co chcesz?
<wqq> zacznij kibicować na głos gościowi
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> ale dużo ludzi stalkuje ten kanał
<Voldenet> albo mają hl na redtube
<pakos> a jak tylko zobaczyli sex to nagle zyja
<wqq> ja mam hajlajta na xxx, zaglądam, patrzę, a to jakaś virtualna metoda
<wqq> wirtualna*
<buharin> w sumie nie kumam po co sa interfejsy
<tomipnh> buharin: w czym ty w ogole piszesz?
<qermit> buharin: ale to przecież tylko pornol
<Voldenet> lol
<wqq> interfejsy są po to, by programiści wiedzieli, co mają robić
<buharin> ;]
<Voldenet> ^ /thread
<buharin> okej :D
<Voldenet> interfejsy są po to, żebyś mógł napisać najpierw co klasa ma robić
<Voldenet> a później dopiero to implementował
<buharin> a da sie robic tak
<Voldenet> zaleta jest taka, że możesz dać kilka implementacji interfejsowi np.
<buharin> ze jak mam interfejs np. Zwierze
<jacekowski> Voldenet: to sie nazywa specyfikacja
<buharin> i potem robie klase kot dzik
<buharin> to moge zrobic
<Voldenet> jacekowski: oj tam, oj tam
<buharin> Zwierze z = new Dziek();
<buharin> Dzik()*
<BlessJah> Voldenet: prawie
<Voldenet> BlessJah: a nie?
<buharin> i potem operowac na z
<Voldenet> buharin: zależy od języka
<Quintasan> BlessJah: I sso?
<wqq> tak, możesz
<buharin> okej :)
<wqq> w c++ można
<Voldenet> ale generalnie tak
<BlessJah> Quintasan: http://codepad.org/9rIfhSxD
<buharin> i jeszcze jedno jak cos implementuje interfejs to all metody interfejsu musza byc zaimplementowane
<BlessJah> Quintasan: dopieściłbym ale jak się tak śpieszysz, to masz
<buharin> a jak kalsa abstrakcyjna to chyb anie?
<BlessJah> to interfejs nie jest zazwyczaj jak nie zawsze abstrakcyjna?
<Quintasan> BOŻE JAKIE TO PROSTE
<Quintasan> a pewnie ze trzy godziny bym sam roibł
<Voldenet> Tak.
<Quintasan> robił*
<BlessJah> mogłoby być prostsze i ładniejsze
<Quintasan> -_-
<buharin> czyli abstract class to jest to samo co interface?
<Voldenet> ^ prawdziwy linuksowiec - dopracowuje coś co działa w miarę szybko
<Voldenet> po to, żeby dziao szybciej
<BlessJah> po to żeby kod był ładniejszy
<Quintasan> #!/usr/bin/env bash vs. #!/bin/bash. Discuss
<BlessJah> bash nie jest od szybkiego działania
<BlessJah> buharin: a o jakim języku mówimy?
<buharin> BlessJah, Java
<Quintasan> Czym ta pierwsza deklaracja się różni od drugiej?
<BlessJah> ah tak, to nie powiem ci jakie sa roznice miedzy jednym a drugim
<buharin> spoko
<buharin> chyba miala orgazm ta laska
<BlessJah> Quintasan: jak kiedys bedziesz sie z *bsd bawil, to sie dowiesz :]
<buharin> bo juz cicho
<BlessJah> chyba?
<buharin> a juz w sumie nie pierwszy raz slysze ta parke
<Voldenet> Quintasan: ta pierwsza działa w środowisku podanym
<wqq> zapytaj, czy doszła
<Voldenet> ta druga odpala nową instancję
<Voldenet> chyba
<buharin> jakby przystawic im tube to, moglaby cala kamienica sie masturbowac <heheheeh> :D
<Voldenet> tzn. daje parametry środowiska
<Voldenet> i i tak odpala
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<Voldenet> buharin: <hehehee>
<Voldenet> buharin: interfejs możesz zinstancjować
<Voldenet> abstrakcyjnej klasy nie
<Quintasan> blargh
<BlessJah> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shebang_(Unix)#Portability
<Quintasan> BlessJah: ./2.sh trunk config.h
<Voldenet> buharin: po prostu działa to tak, że klasa abstrakcyjna jest podstawą do klas dziedziczących, a interfejs jakby dziedziczy i daje dostęp do odpowiednich metod
<Quintasan> ./config.h@
<Quintasan> Z jakiś przyczyn nie ma rewizji :/
<BlessJah> tylko jeden argument możesz podać
<buharin> Voldenet, yhy xd
<Voldenet> i jak się tak spojrzy, to chyba jest duża różnica
<Voldenet> bo masz klasa -> interfejs
<Voldenet> abstract -> klasa
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Znaczy ja chcę mieć tak że podajesz katalog z kodem jako pierwszy argument a drugi to wzorzec jakiego szukasz
<Quintasan> BlessJah: więcj tam ${1} zamieniałem na ${2}
<BlessJah> http://codepad.org/wYaLL0DX
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Ok, teraz nic nie wypluwa, coś muszę źle podawać
<buharin> Voldenet, ale chodzi o funkcjonalnosc mi
<buharin> procz tego ze interfejsow mozna wiecej zrobic
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Nie bardzo rozumiem jak find działa z tym regextype sed
<Quintasan> Nawet w ogóle
<BlessJah> a jakie znasz regexy?
<Quintasan> yyy
<BlessJah> jesli starczy ci bashowe ? i *, to tak też można
<Quintasan> np s/derp/herp
<BlessJah> sed
<Quintasan> albo ^r[0-9]
<Voldenet> BlessJah: ale bashowe ? znaczy co innego niż regexpowe .
<BlessJah> tak
<Quintasan> Jak nie jestem skończonym durniem to to chyba regexpy są
<Voldenet> w sumie * też
<BlessJah> bo to nawet regexp nie jest
<Voldenet> .? to ? i .* to *
<Voldenet> nie, też nie
<jacekowski> Quintasan: jakbys poczytal co env robi to bys zrozumial ze jest to absolutnie bez sensu
<Voldenet> . to ? i .+ to *
<Quintasan> jacekowski: Aha. To może później to zrobię.
<Voldenet> jacekowski: /env jest bez sensu?
<jacekowski> ta
<Voldenet> hmm...
<Voldenet> nie zgadzam się
<jacekowski> samo env w ten sposob
<Voldenet> jak perlowi przekazać pwd?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jak zapewnic przenosnosc skryptu?
<Voldenet> najłatwiej po prostu #!/bin/bash/env perl
<Quintasan> BlessJah: dobra, w sumie to nie wiem czy użytkownik końcowy będzie się regexpami posługiwał, jak to zamienić żeby find -iname działało w miarę sensownie?
<Voldenet> i dalej już nabijać w perlu
<BlessJah> Voldenet: perl script.pl $(pwd)
<Voldenet> bez kombinacji
<Voldenet> classy
<jacekowski> Voldenet: ale env tego nie robi
<BlessJah> s/-regex/-iname
<jacekowski> Voldenet: a jest getcwd
<Voldenet> a, to ciekawe
<Voldenet> bo u mnie robi
<jacekowski> http://perldoc.perl.org/Cwd.html
<jacekowski> a perl ssie
<Voldenet> 100% argumentów
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jak zapewnic wzgledna przenosnosc skryptu w takim razie?
<BlessJah> env nauczylem sie uzywac administrujac fbsd
<Voldenet> Cwd...
<jacekowski>        env - run a program in a modified environment
<BlessJah> tam bash siedzi /usr/bin/bash o ile jest w ogole
<jacekowski>        Set each NAME to VALUE in the environment and run COMMAND.
<Quintasan> !@#
<Quintasan> BlessJah: ./2.sh trunk root.proj
<Voldenet> ale perl nie dostaje pwd jak odpali się go z #!/usr/bin/perl
<Quintasan> trunk/root.proj@
<Quintasan> Y U NO REVISION
<Voldenet> tzn. dostaje, ale inny niż z jakiego został odpalony
<Voldenet> to istotne, jak chcemy zrobić skrypt, który przetwarza pliki w obecnym folderze
<jacekowski> Voldenet: nie ma czegos takiego jak pwd
<jacekowski> Voldenet: jest cwd
<Voldenet> jacekowski: to co ta linia robi w moim env: PWD=/home/v/folder
<Voldenet> i dlaczego perl ją widzi poprawnie i odpala odpowiednio polecenia w folderze?
<Voldenet> magia?
<wqq> chrześcijańska magia
<Voldenet> some sort of
<Voldenet> yeah
<jacekowski> Voldenet: to jest cwd
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Coś mi menda nie chce rewizji pokazać
<Voldenet> wiem, wiem
<Voldenet> ale i tak, samo env przekazuję zmienną PWD
<jacekowski> Voldenet: perl ssie
<jacekowski> dwa, getcwd jest w perlu do tego
<Voldenet> ^ powtarzanie dobrego argumentu
<Quintasan> BlessJah: NVM
<Quintasan> SVN obsysa
<BlessJah> $ ./ss.sh trunk 'root.*'
<BlessJah> trunk root.*
<BlessJah> trunk/root.proj@833
<BlessJah> trunk/foundation_src/root.proj@833
<Voldenet> jacekowski: można też bez niczego odpalić perla envem
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ale env nie zapewnia przenoscnosci w sumie
<Quintasan> BlessJah: locale - pl_PL.UTF-8
<BlessJah> Quintasan: pierwsza linia do debuggowania dodana
<Quintasan> Wersja: 844
<Quintasan> xD
<jacekowski> BlessJah: bo env w shebangu zaklada ze masz /usr/bin/env w konkretnym miejscu
<Voldenet> po co wam ta przenośność?
<Quintasan> HUE HUE HUE
<BlessJah> Voldenet: miałem pod sobą równocześnie debiana archa i fbsd, chciałem na wszystkich używać jednego skryptu
<jacekowski> BlessJah: a jednak wieksza szansa ze env nie bedzi niz /bin/sh
<Voldenet> BlessJah: no cóż, najlepiej jest użyć perla
<Voldenet> perl jest w miarę przenośny
<jacekowski> jak juz musicie cos na P to uzyjcie pythona
<BlessJah> jacekowski: na fbsd sh nie jest linkowane do basha
<Voldenet> większość skryptów z linucha działa mi nawet na windowsie
<Voldenet> python ma jeden problem
<jacekowski> BlessJah: a na wbudowanych masz busyboxa ktory nie ma env
<Voldenet> składnię dla noobów
<Voldenet> która przeszkadza mi
<BlessJah> perl ma inna rzecz z kolei
<jacekowski> Voldenet: perl jest zaje*** wolny
<BlessJah> składnię w ascii
<jacekowski> zaje*** nieczytelna skladnie
<Voldenet> jacekowski: java też
<Voldenet> z nieczytelną składnią... nie zgodzę się
<jacekowski> a czy ja mowie ze java jest fajna
<jacekowski> Voldenet: daj numer do swojego dilera
<Voldenet> składnia jest tak czytelna, jak napisze programista
<jacekowski> chce to co ty bierzesz
<Voldenet> to, że w perlu da się ładnie zaciemniać kod, to nie znaczy, że nie można ładnie nazywać zmiennych
<Voldenet> można nawet nie używać tych specjalnych zmiennych
<Voldenet> typu $_
<buharin> jacekowski, Java jest fajna :)
<jacekowski> perl jest jedynym nieintuicyjnym jezykiem
<BlessJah> bez przesady
<BlessJah> whitespace konkuruje z brainfuckiem
<jacekowski> jak potrafisz programowac w czyms to zaprogramujesz w wiekszosci jezykow
<Voldenet> język nie ma być intuicyjny
<jacekowski> za wyjatkiem ezoterycznch
<jacekowski> i perla
<jacekowski> Voldenet: ma byc
<tomipnh> lolcode jest fajny.
<buharin> perl jest czytelny lulsh :O
<Quintasan> tam lolcode
<jacekowski> Voldenet: jezyk programowania ma ulatwiac zadanie programiscie
<Voldenet> jacekowski: język ma umożliwiać szybkie wykonywanie czynności
<buharin> a po za tym wperlu sie szybko programuje
<jacekowski> Voldenet: perl nie jest szybki
<Voldenet> jacekowski: jak już umiesz perla, to zarąbiście szybko się wnim wsio robi
<Quintasan> Malborge++
<Voldenet> jacekowski: i co z tego?
<jacekowski> moge sie zalozyc ze zrobie to samo szybciej w C
<jacekowski> i bedzie dzialalo szybciej
<Voldenet> nie będę odpalał dla prostego skryptu pomiarów
<Voldenet> jacekowski: no tak, syscalle czekają
<BlessJah> kazdy kodzi w czym mu wygodnie
<Voldenet> Ja kodzę we wszystkim
<Voldenet> bo to fajna zabawa, poznawanie języków
<BlessJah> Voldenet: widziałem twój C/C++
<BlessJah> bardzo czytelny był
<Voldenet> ( ¬‿¬)
<Voldenet> to tamten taki... zawiły? :D
<BlessJah> oneliner do forkowania
<Voldenet> a, tamto
<Voldenet> no
<Voldenet> bo to w oknie irca pisane
<Voldenet> nie oczekuj cudów
<Voldenet> zresztą, niektórzy robią komentarze i newline'y w regexpach
<Voldenet> i ładnie wcięcia robią
<Voldenet> i grupuja
<Voldenet> i nawet regexpy po 300 znaków są ładne i sensowne
<Voldenet> nieczytelność to jest naprawdę kwestia programisty
<buharin> kod ma byc zawily zeby nikt sie go po za Toba nie doczytal :D
<Voldenet> ^ ;>
<Voldenet> wymarzony pracownik
<jacekowski> zrobicie cos co ma byc zrobione do SIL 4
<buharin> bede w windowsie pracowal hehehehe ; D
<wqq> "nie zwolnicie mnie, tylko ja potrafię to odczytać!"
<jacekowski> to zobaczycie
<jacekowski> audyt kodu i dokumentacji 100x tyle ile kodu
<Voldenet> a weź ty nawet
<wqq> po co komu dokumentacja
<Voldenet> zawsze jak słyszę o `ulepszaniu kodu` i `debagowaniu` to już się trzęsę
<wqq> przecież nazwa funkcji wszystko mówi
<Voldenet> dobry kod dokumentuje się sam
<jacekowski> kodu ktory zajmowal sie bezpieczenstwem mostu mialem 100 lini
<Voldenet> dobry kod to taki, gdzie można czytając headera dowiedzieć się co klasa może
<jacekowski> z czego sporo uzywalo precertyfikowanych funkcji
<wqq> Zen programowania
<Voldenet> zły kod to taki, gdzie mamy metody remove, erase i clean
<Voldenet> i wszystkie robią co innego
<Voldenet> mimo, że oznaczają to samo
<jacekowski> Voldenet: nie oznaczaja
<Voldenet> jacekowski: czepianie się szczegółów
<Voldenet> no dobra, to remove i delete
<Quintasan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/INTERCAL
<Quintasan> Jaram się tym :D
<buharin> ide spac jutro jeszcze poczytam ;)
<buharin> zyczcie mi powodzenia ^^
<Voldenet> powodzenia
<BlessJah> to ty jutro do tieto idziesz?
<jacekowski> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llDikI2hTtk
<BlessJah> jacekowski: pokazesz kod na 100 linii z 1k linii komentarzy?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: dokumentacji
<jacekowski> BlessJah: analiza ryzyka
<jacekowski> BlessJah: risk reduction factors
<jacekowski> BlessJah: certyfikacja
<jacekowski> BlessJah: potem to samo zrobione przez jeszcze 2 osoby
<jacekowski> BlessJah: do tego samego kodu
<BlessJah> nie dziwie sie, ze 2x sprawdzane
<BlessJah> ale zastanawiam sie czy to 100x dokumentacji jest generowane polautomatycznie (kopiuj wklej 300 linijkowa formulke cetryfikacji) czy rzeczywiscie ktos to pisze
<jacekowski> sporo tego recznie napisane
<jacekowski> analiza wszystkiego co moze sie stac
<jacekowski> i jak ten kod zapobiega takiej sytuacji
<BlessJah> Quintasan: widze ze skrypt nie jest na wczoraj, to dzisiaj jak wstane jeszcze zerkne
<BlessJah> na query mozesz podrzucic co jeszcze ma robic
<jacekowski> BlessJah: sam risk assesment to bylo 30 stron
<jacekowski> BlessJah: wymagany do certyfikacji
<jacekowski> BlessJah: bo pelny risk assesment to bylo prawie 300 stron
<jacekowski> bo tam osiagane sa cisnienia w okolicach 400 barow
<jacekowski> i napiecia w okolicach 11kV
<jacekowski> do tego to jest klasyfikowane jako podmorska instalacja
<BlessJah> lol
<BlessJah> most podmorska instalacja?
<BlessJah> planujecie go zatopic?
<BlessJah> :]
<jacekowski> cala maszynowania jest ponizej poziomu wody
<BlessJah> ide spac
<jacekowski> a pod maszynownia jest jeszcze betonu na 30m wglab ziemii
<BlessJah> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2012-06-21
<Wizard> Cześć
<EsmD> yo
<Wizard> Co tam?
<EsmD> szukam sterownikow do modemu z orange - siemens A-100 do Win7 - do Ubuntu stracilem waire
<EsmD> kogos, kto mial taki poroniony pomysl zeby trzeba bylo instalowac sterowniki do modemu, a nie dal klasycznego  "plug and masz internet" powinni powiesic za jaja
<n00bski> witam
<EsmD> yo
<n00bski> ¥czy, daje mi ip I wszystko ok a neta nie ma:/ o co tu m¿e chodziæ?
<EsmD> ze nie masz neta
<EsmD> z zewnatrz...
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wizard> ;]
<Wizard> Ależ mi się nie chce.
<gjm> \o
<Wizard> Cześć, gjm.
<gjm> Cześć Wizard
<bastetmilo> cześć
<ftpd> Cześć.
<Wizard> Cześć ftpd.
<ftpd> Wizard: Cześć.
<elbow> witam
<elbow> dzień dobry
<Wizard> Cześć elbow.
<bastetmilo> O. Jestem na zdjęciu w końcu.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Poka!
<buharin> no i oblalem rozmowe w Tieto : (
<jacekowski> a ja kupilem sobie homepluga 500mbit
<jacekowski> i dziala
<jacekowski> ale nie benchmarkowalem jeszcze
<BlessJah> buharin: jak? o co pytali?
<buharin> BlessJah, nie przeczytalem o co chodzi, a oni potrzebowali ludzi z C i C++ :S
<buharin> i zaczeli wypytywac :P
<BlessJah> o co?
<buharin> wlasnie nie mieli za duzo o co
<buharin> bo powiedzialem im
<buharin> :D
<buharin> na poczatu ze myslalem ze to java
<BlessJah> a potrzebowali z doswiadczeniem czy tak o?
<buharin> napisalem im w C C++ i Javie :D
<BlessJah> to bym wsylal cv
<buharin> a oni studentow na projekty nabieraja
<buharin> tablica dynamiczna 10
<buharin> i odczyt :P
<buharin> pomylile sie w mallocu
<buharin> i gosc sie skrzywil :P
<buharin> a potem pytali pytali pytali
<BlessJah> na ichnim kompie?
<buharin> i jeszcze jakis kod w C
<BlessJah> jakie ide?
<buharin> nie na kartce
<BlessJah> :]
<buharin> no i ogolnie lipa
<buharin> :P
<buharin> powiedziala ze do javy nabor pozniej
<buharin> w lipcu
<buharin> kurwa tyle firm i roboty nie ma dla mnie
<buharin> : /
<bastetmilo> buharin: co Ty mówisz
<buharin> bastetmilo, bo jak chca kogos z javy to chca doswiadcznie 3lata albo praktyki 3 miesiace za fry
<bastetmilo> ja ciagle widze ogloszenia o prace dla javowców
<buharin> albo bez inzyniera ani rusz
<bastetmilo> buharin: a czego sie spodziewałes?
<bastetmilo> masz jakieś udokumentowane doświadczenie?
<bastetmilo> Jakieś zrealizowane projekty?
<buharin> ;)
<buharin> nie ma
<buharin> a skad mam miec
<bastetmilo> no własnie
<buharin> jak nie pozwalaja
<buharin> roboty nie ma
<bastetmilo> buharin: czyli mają Ci płacić że będziesz u nich doświadczenie zdobywał?
<buharin> a bez doswiadczneia nie mozna
<buharin> to niech nie placa
<buharin> kurwa miesiac dadza
<buharin> sie ogarnac
<bastetmilo> no to idz na praktyki
<bastetmilo> albo zrob inżyniera
<buharin> to bylem
<buharin> to robie
<buharin> ;]
<bastetmilo> Zrealizauj jakiś prywatny projekt - wymyśl coś.
<bastetmilo> Żebyś miał co pokazać
<buharin> juz wprawie mam
<buharin> inż
<buharin> ale co na wakacjach mam znowu jechac
<buharin> na rumunow pracowac
<buharin> no rany tylko w Polsce takie gowno jest
<bastetmilo> ftpd: http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/282610_331336446942113_711813329_n.jpg masz
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/8axtx69> (at a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net)
<bastetmilo> buharin: nie masz doświadczenia, nie masz realizacji, nie masz inzyniera. Na ładne oczy nikt Cię nie przyjmie, bo nie jesteś niebieskooką blondynką.
<bastetmilo> A płatne staże/praktyki się zdarzają tylko trzeba umieć szukać - ostatnio wrzucałam tutaj ofertę nawet.
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: w anglii maja cos co sie nazywa HNC
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: jest to w wiekszosci przypadkow robione 1 dzien w tygodniu
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: przez 2 lata i potem dodatkowo jeszcze HND kolejny rok 2 dni w tygodniu
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: a przez pozostale dni normalnie pracujesz jako jakis praktykant albo cos takiego
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: i jest to znacznie bardziej cenione niz magister czy inne cos
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: praktykanci tacy maja placona minimalna wyplate
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: ale robia normalna robote po kilku tygodniach/miesiacach
<gjm> Hajlajt hajljtem hajlajta goni
<bastetmilo> a zombie zombie zombie
<buharin> nie ma roboty i nie bedzie bo to durny kraj jest
<bastetmilo> jest praca
<buharin> jest
<buharin> ale nie placa
<buharin> bo chca bys za darmo pol roku
<buharin> tyral
<jacekowski> buharin: bo gowno umiesz
<jacekowski> buharin: masz zero doswiadczenia
<jacekowski> musza przez pol roku miec kogos kto cie bedzie pilnowal
<jacekowski> albo i dluzej
<bastetmilo> no przecież napisałam to...
<jacekowski> jestes znacznie mniej warty niz ktos z 10 letnim doswiadczeniem
<jacekowski> a masz takie same wymagania
<buharin> to po chuj mi tyle przedmiotow na studiach skoro moglbym sam sie w domu lepiej nauczyc
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: wiem, ja tylko powtarzam bo wyglada na to ze nie dotarlo
<jacekowski> buharin: nie moglbys
<bastetmilo> buharin: ja pracowałam kilka lat za darmo, żeby zbudować swoje portfolio.
<bastetmilo> albo za bardzo śmieszne pieniądze
<bastetmilo> Ale się opłaciło.
<buharin> oni maja tyle szmalu ze spokojnie mogliby
<buharin> umwoe podpisac
<bastetmilo> LOL
<jacekowski> buharin: ale po co
<buharin> zeby ogarnac co tam trza i zostac
<jacekowski> buharin: tu chodzi o fakt tego ze nie ma ludzi z doswiadczeniem
<buharin> problem w tym ze nie ma gdzie doswiadczenia zdobyc
<jacekowski> buharin: a zeby ciebie zatrudnic to musza zaplacic tobie
<buharin> ...
<jacekowski> buharin: i poswiecic czas kogos doswiadczonego zeby ciebie uczyc i nianczyc
<buharin> czy pracowal pan w grupie?
<buharin> tylko scrumu na studiach robilem:S
<buharin> i raz z kolegami pisalismy
<bastetmilo> buharin: nie ma? Brałeś kiedyś udział w jakimś poza uczelnianym projekcie? A;le takim na serio?
<buharin> babka sie krzywi a co ja mam powiedziec
<buharin> nie ma
<buharin> takich projektow
<jacekowski> buharin: szukaj pozycji odpowiedniej dla ciebie
<bastetmilo> buharin: są!
<jacekowski> buharin: jakis praktykant albo cos
<jacekowski> buharin: bo na nic wiecej sie nie nadajesz
<buharin> spoko
<buharin> i sie nie nadam
<buharin> bo roboty nie ma
<jacekowski> rotfl
<jacekowski> mialem okazje przeprowadzac rozmowy u mnie w pracy teraz
<jacekowski> bo kolesia co normalnie to robi nie bylo
<jacekowski> wiec widzialem takich jak ty
<buharin> no ale co mam robic pozaliczalem wszystko w tym roku tyle sie ile zdazylem nauczyc tyle umiem
<buharin> co mam jechac znowu na wakacje
<jacekowski> dwie rzeczy mial zrobic
<buharin> i znowu kompa 2 miesiace nie bede widzial
<jacekowski> napisac program na PLC ktore napisal w CV ze zna
<buharin> chociazby tysiac placili
<buharin> ...
<jacekowski> a potem mu dalem inne PLC
<jacekowski> i to samo napisac
<bastetmilo> co to jest PLC?
<jacekowski> programmable logic controller
<gjm> Sterownik
<bastetmilo> ok
<buharin> sterownik
<jacekowski> wszystkie sa programowane dosyc podobnie
<jacekowski> a ja mu dalem proste PLC
<jacekowski> i prosty program sterujacy swiatlami na skrzyzowaniu
<jacekowski> kilka timerow i troche logiki
<jacekowski> jak mu dalem mitsubishi plc ktore twierdzil ze zna
<jacekowski> ze bardzo dobrze zna
<gjm> I pewnie nie wiedział co z tym zrobić
<jacekowski> to znal tak jakby
<buharin> pewnie znal z wykladow
<jacekowski> widzial na studiach jeden program
<buharin> :S
<jacekowski> dalem mu PLC inne ktorego nie znal
<jacekowski> i manuale i wszystko
<jacekowski> i powiedzialem ze moze google uzywac i czego chce
<jacekowski> powiedzial ze tego PLC to on nie zna i tego nie zrobi
<buharin> jacekowski, bo sie bal
<jacekowski> jego strata
<jacekowski> standardowe PLC w przemysle
<jacekowski> ktorego uzywamy na codzien
<buharin> po prostu
<jacekowski> jak dostalem nowe PLC ktorego nie widzialem na oczy
<jacekowski> to pod koniec dnia mialem zaprogramowany program ktory  potrzebowalem
<jacekowski> nastepnego dnia mialem ten program dzialajacy
<jacekowski> a koles nawet nie sprobowal
<buharin> jacekowski, no spoko ale pomysl sobie ze robisz to 1 raz jeszcze standardu nie ogarniales
<bastetmilo> buharin: widzisz - a mnie posadzili przed prestą, która widzialam raz na oczy i powiedzieli "skoncz ten projekt". Nie było, że nie wiem, nie umiem...
<jacekowski> buharin: dlatego mu dalem manuale
<jacekowski> buharin: z przykladami
<bastetmilo> ALe jak ktoś rezygnuje na samym początku "bo ja nie znam" no to sorry WInetu.
<jacekowski> buharin: mial w zasadzie gotowe podane
<jacekowski> ojciec tez ostatnio przerabial podobny problem
<jacekowski> sa 3 popularne programy do kalkulacji zwarciowych
<buharin> jakby mi rodzice dali hajs to bym chetnie 3miesiace darmowych praktyk zrobil bo juz oferte mialem i na rozmowie bylem
<buharin> ale hajsu nie ma
<buharin> :S
<jacekowski> ERACS, Ametch, IPSA
<jacekowski> Amtech
<buharin> a co zarobilem w tamtym roku
<buharin> to juz mi znika
<jacekowski> koles mial napisane w CV ze umie ERACSa i Amtech i umie kalkulacje zwarciowe robic
<buharin> dlatego w niemczech tyle programistow
<jacekowski> na rozmowie zostal zapytany o IPSA i powiedzial ze on tego nie zna i nie ma zamiaru robic
<buharin> bo w polsce student programowania musi jechac za granice by zarobic, a oni siedza w domku przed kompem i programuja bo ich stac
<jacekowski> tez sorry, ale te 3 programy sa bardzo podobne bo robia to samo
<jacekowski> buharin: dzieki takim ludziom jak ty strony jdak dailywtf maja sie bardzo dobrze
<buharin> nie mialem kropli alkoholu w ustach od tygodnia
<bastetmilo> buharin: popatzr... a ja nie musiałam za granice jezdzić żeby zarobić.
<bastetmilo> i w końcu działa mi zapisywanie :>
<buharin> nie ma pracy dla ludzi z moim wyksztalceniem
<buharin> ...
<bastetmilo> LOL
<bastetmilo> zejdę
<buharin> i w ogole kazdego fachowca mozna zastapic skonczona liczba studentow
<buharin> a jak im sie mniej zaplaci to wyjdzie na to samo a z czasem bedzie to wielka sila
<buharin> po prostu nie ma duzych firm
<buharin> ktore to zrobia
<buharin> bo Polska to dziadowstwo jest
<bastetmilo> buharin: nikt Cie tu nie trzyma.
<jacekowski> rotfl
<bastetmilo> w Niemczech napewno przyjmą takiego zdolnego studneta jak Ty z otwartymi rękami
<buharin> tyle ze ja niemieckiego nie znam
<jacekowski> z takim podejsciem to nawet jako konserwator powierzchni plaskich cie nikt nie zatrudni
<jacekowski> to sie ycz
<buharin> co to moja wina ze sie tu urodzilem
<bastetmilo> i od razu zapłacą średnią krajową dla programistów!
<buharin> ...
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: nie rob mu nadzieji
<bastetmilo> hehe
<bastetmilo> może szybciej wyjedzie...
<buharin> zreszta jak juz bede taki dobry ze beda mnie chcieli przyjac z otwartymi rekami to wole wlasna firme zalozyc
<buharin> i pomoc studentom
<bastetmilo> umarłam
<jacekowski> buharin: dlugo ta firma nie podziala
<bastetmilo> nie no, wracam do pracy, bo mi się metaboxy same nie napiszą
<buharin> mysle ze studenci wola pracowac normalnie za 6zl niz za 6zl przy przekladaniu styropianu
<buharin> to wypada 2-3 studentow na 1 specjaliste
<jacekowski> ale studenta jeszcze przez przynajmniej rok trzeba szkolic
<buharin> jacekowski, na studiach nikt nas nie szkoli a piszemy
<jacekowski> student nie rozumie tego ze trzeba do pracy przyjsc na 8
<jacekowski> nie skacowany po imprezie codziennej
<jacekowski> i oczekiwac ze beda lizac nozki
<buharin> bedziemy mieli plynna siatke godzin
<buharin> a po za tym tyle ile studenci w sesji robia
<buharin> to zaden pracownik nie robi
<bastetmilo> nie będę się śmiać na głos, nie będę się śmiać na głos...
<buharin> zrobi sie sesje w robocie raz na jakis czas
<buharin> i projekt pojdzie do przodu
<jacekowski> wiesz ze studenta ktory sie obija i skacowany codziennie jest
<jacekowski> nie wywalisz tak latwo
<buharin> pija bo sa smutni
<buharin> i tyle
<jacekowski> musk mi sie lasuje
<buharin> ide programowac
<buharin> bo mnie wkurza ta dyskusja
<buharin> zapomniala kura jak jajem byla
<bastetmilo> Ja nie zapomniałam.
<jacekowski> pracowalem ze studentami przy pewnym projekcie kiedys
<jacekowski> nic sie nie sluchali
<jacekowski> zawsze twierdzili ze wiedza lepiej
<bastetmilo> Ale nigdy nie uważałam, że należy mi się praca, bo studiuje
<jacekowski> a praca w grupie to bylo slowo im nie znane
<jacekowski> a przynajmniej praca do dokumentacji
<jacekowski> i tworzenie dokumentacji tak zeby ktos mogl do niej pracowac
<buharin> ja o jakosc kodu dbam...
<buharin> po za tym dobry kod sam sie dokumentuje
<buharin> wystarczy dobrze zmienne i metody nazywac
<jacekowski> gowno prawda
<jacekowski> bo tu nie chodzi o co kod robi
<jacekowski> tylko dlaczego
<jacekowski> co kod robi to kazdy glupi przeczyta
<buharin> jacekowski, http://govnokod.ru/perl
<buharin> ;]
<jacekowski> to jeszcze nie jest az tak zle
<buharin> String taskName = (String) bl.get("activeTaskName").toString();
<buharin> 		String isExecuted = "No";
<buharin> 		if(taskName.equals("Manage")) {
<buharin> 			isExecuted = "Yes";
<buharin> 		}
<buharin> 		return isExecuted;
<buharin> :D
<buharin> nawet hindusi ktorzy nie wiedza co to bool maja prace :P
<ntat> Cześć
<Wizard> LOL.
<Wizard> buharin: Sądząc po tym, co wklejasz, to rozmowa nie poszła ci za dobrze.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: on tym chciał udowodnić, ze jest lepszy od Hindusa, bo wie co to bool i dlatego w Tieto powinni go z pocałowanie ręki przyjać
<Wizard> Postawa roszczeniowa jest dość typowa dla ludków po gimnazjum.
<Wizard> Najlepszy był ten, który powiedział, że "oni tego nie mieli na studiach".
<bastetmilo> hehehe
<ntat> buharin, nie przejmuj się, nie ta to inna praca:)
<Wizard> Od razu mi się też przypomina taki fajny suchar.
<Wizard> "Absolwent nie mógł znaleźć roboty, to zatrudnił się w markecie. Pierwszy wieczór w pracy, nocna zmiana, przełożony mówi: -Dobra, tu masz mopa, wiadro i jedziesz podłogę na całym magazynie -Ale jak to, ja mam magistra polonistyki! -Aha, to zmienia postać rzeczy, daj, pokażę ci jak się to robi.
<Wizard> U studentów informatyki widzę pewien trwożący trend.
<ntat> ;]
<Wizard> Pytanie: Umiesz subversion? Najczęstszą odpowiedzią było nie. Ostatnio zaczynają się trafiać: Co to jest subversion?
<Wizard> I nie ma to żadnego związku ze wzrostem popularności gita.
<elbow> jak zadokować programy do traya, takie jak pidgin czy rhythmboxa? używa ktoś z państwa cinnamona i może mi pomóc?
<Vorbis^> elbow: a xchat siedzi w trayu?
<elbow> tak
<elbow> skype tez
<elbow> brakuje mi rhythmboxa i pidgina zadokować i bedzie fajnie
<Vorbis^> to w pidiginie ustaw "wyświetlanie ikony obszaru powiadamiania" na zawsze
<Vorbis^> a w rhythmboxie tam we wtyczkach zobacz
<Vorbis^> albo gdzieś w opcjach
<elbow> ok, pidgin jest, thx, jeszcze z tym rhythmboxem powalcze, szczerze mówiąc sądziłem, że jest jakaś ogólna zasada na wszystkie programy;)
<Wizard> Był jakiś programik kiedyś, all-tray, czy jakoś tak, który dowolne okno minimalizował w trej.
<elbow> nie wiem, ślepy chyba jestem, ale nie moge ani w opcjach ani we wtyczkach tego znaleźć, jeśli na sali jest ktoś komu ta sztuka z rhytmboxem sie udała to prosze o pomoc
<buharin> ntat, dzieki :P
<panz> shalom
<BlessJah> szalom
<gjm> :>
<buharin> ntat, a w sumie moze tylko panikuje bo w zasadzie nie bylo tak zle duzo opowiadalem im a oni sluchali
<buharin> : D
<buharin> moglbym pisac filozofie linux'a
<BlessJah> cały czas o tej rozmowie mówisz?
<buharin> szykowalem sie do niej pol nocy
<buharin> :P
<bastetmilo> buharin: tylko pół?
<buharin> pol spalem
<buharin> :P
<bastetmilo> ja tam przed rozmowa kwalifikacyjną strałam się wyspać...
<wqq> na jakie stanowisko aplikowałeś?
<panz> wie ktoś ile jajko pałe widzi ramu? (generic-pae)
<bastetmilo> No ale ja nic nie musiałam powtarzać ;)
<buharin> wlasnie problem w tym ze nie przeczytalem tego i na poczatku nie wiedzialem o co chodzi
<buharin> bo sie uczylem javy a pytali z c
<wqq> i na jakich pytaniach się wyłożyłeś?
<wqq> lol
<gjm> panz: Ty jesteś jakiś niedorozwinięty?
<gjm> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<wqq> no to na czym z c się wyłożyłeś?
<buharin> mhmm
<wqq> bo to raczej pierwszy semestr pierwszrgo roku, podstawy C
<buharin> pytali sie o procesy
<buharin> i watki
<buharin> no i nie skumalem o co chodzi a chcieli bym powiedzial ze procesy nie dziela pamieci
<panz> Nikt nie wie, ile maksymalnie pae widzi ramu?
<wqq> które wątki, POSIXowe?
<wqq> no to to podstawa
<buharin> nom
<buharin> o mutexa opowiedzialem
<buharin> :P
<buharin> a potem pytali o jakies id klasy
<buharin> w androidzie
<buharin> i cos takiego jak inet
<buharin> intended
<buharin> chyba
<buharin> to nie wiedzialem
<BlessJah> to inet czy intended?
<buharin> nie pamietam :D
<wqq> pewnie inetd
<buharin> nie
<buharin> napewno nie inetd
<buharin> bo to cos bylo zklasami zwiazane
<wqq> na jakie stanowisko aplikowałeś?
<buharin> zeby mozna bylo je dziedziczyc od dolu
<buharin> jakis programista
<buharin> ja nie wiem
<BlessJah> gjm: po czym wnioskujesz, że niedorozwinięty?
<wqq> wat
<gjm> Po tym że nie umie czytać
<gjm> Ani szukać informacji
<wqq> nie wiesz, na co aplikujesz, a dziwisz się, że
<wqq> Cię nie biorą
<buharin> oni powiedzieli
<buharin> ze nadawalbym sie na jakies testy
<buharin> bo akurat projekt blootutha jest
<buharin> i jeszcze 2 inne
<buharin> :P
<buharin> a i od lipca
<buharin> moge zlozyc aplikacje na programista junior java
<buharin> bo tam lepiej pasuje
<BlessJah> gjm: no to zwróć uwagę, że może łatwo znaleźć ale nie wyjeżdżaj z niedorozwiniętym
<gjm> Obrońca uciśnionych, zwróc uwagę że to było pytanie i odbij.
<buharin> ale jak dla BlessJah to idealnie bo tam teraz robia projekty programowanie systemowe w Linux
<buharin> taka tematyka mniejw iecej
<buharin> bo pytali sie np. co to ls i jak mozna sprawdzic poprawnosc ls'a
<wqq> buharin: jesteś po studiach / masz jakieś certyfikaty?
<BlessJah> sprawdzic poprawnosc ls?
<buharin> i przedstawic jakby to napisac
<buharin> no ja w perlu
<buharin> cos gdybalem
<buharin> :P
<BlessJah> buharin: rzuć na query linki do ogłoszeń czy ofert tego z linuksem
<buharin> oki
<wqq> w baszu można łatwiej
<buharin> wlasnie nie pamietalem
<wqq> albo catem
<buharin> czy w bashu mozna bylo:P
<wqq> no to catem
<buharin> http://www.tieto.pl/
<buharin> masz na glownej stronie
<BlessJah> wqq: co catem? listingowac katalog?
<buharin> cat katalog :D
<buharin> hahahaha
<BlessJah> buharin: chodzi o doladuj sie doswiadczeniem?
<buharin> tak
<BlessJah> wqq: echo ./*
<BlessJah> kk, dzieki
<buharin> BlessJah, jak zaczniesz pracowac to mnie mozesz polecic :P
<wqq> pojebało mi się
<wqq> czas na kawę
<bastetmilo> na kawe? Czas do domu... za 45 minut :(
<gjm> wqq: Słownictwo
<BlessJah> buharin: dostań się i mnie poleć :]
<buharin> spoko :D
<buharin> wiesz ze w msnie za polecenie dobrego programisty
<buharin> jeszcze doplacaja :P
<buharin> jak juz tam bede to Ci wyniose projekty bys zobaczyl co sie robi
<buharin> i dolaczysz ^^
<BlessJah> hehe
<BlessJah> gratisy za kazdego poleconego znajomego?
<bastetmilo> czasem nie wierzę, że jesteście prawdziwi
<buharin> BlessJah, tja :D
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: brałaś dzisiaj lekarstwa?
<bastetmilo> jaki złośliwy
<BlessJah> jak ja zapomne rano tabletek to do wieczora zaczynam gadac ze sobą
<bastetmilo> jak moja droga koleżanka
<BlessJah> Soba gada ze mną, no i ja też rozmawiam ze mną w sumie
<BlessJah> i wszyscy jestesmy szczesliwi :)
<Vorbis^> też tak chce
<Vorbis^> :<
<bastetmilo> tekst o lekarstwach, zwłaszcza jak ktoś wie jaka jest moja sytuacja... poniżej poziomu.
<BlessJah> ale ja jestem chamem i burakiem
<gjm> Tak
<BlessJah> zły ja, niedobry
<elbow> ej, ratunku, ktoś używa kadu? wszystko jest fajnie ale z każdą wiadomością wyskakuje mi okno rozmowy na wierzch, jak to wyłączyć?
<gjm> Ja nie
<BlessJah> #kadu?
<gjm> No jasne, ze wszystkim gdzieś odsyłajmy
<BlessJah> gjm: jeśli nie widzisz róznicy, to się zakmnij
<gjm> Nie będę znosił takiego zachowania
<elbow> spytałem tam, siedzą ludzie ale nikt mi nie odpowiada:P
<gjm> elbow: Nie używam Kadu i nie zamierzam specjalnie instalować, ale proponuję Ci żebyś pogrzebał w opcjach
<elbow> gjm grzebałem juz z godzine, po prostu przy kazdej nowej wiadomości okno rozmowy wyskakuje mi na wierzch i dostaje szału:P
<gjm> elbow: A coś takiego: Preferencje → Powiadomienia →  Nowa wiadomość (odznaczone)?
<elbow> odznaczyłem:/
<elbow> i nic
<gjm> Może uruchom ponownie?
<elbow> było:)
<gjm> Nie mam pojęcia w takim razie
<elbow> thx:)
<gjm> Korzystam z pidgina (:
<elbow> pidgin z kolei nie za każdym razem mi sie loguje, czasem jest tak, że musze wyłączyć konto i potem włączyć żeby zaskoczyło
<elbow> to tez dziwne
<gjm> Też tak czasem mam, ale jak mi internet działa z prędkością 1kbps
<gjm> Na codzień jest normalnie
<elbow> sprawdze teraz
<elbow> i znowu to samo a tylko irc odpalony:/
<gjm> Zaraz, zapytam kumpla który używa kadu
<mucha090> ja używam kadu:P
<mucha090> może pomoge?
<gjm> Ale oczywiście go nie ma
<elbow> mucha090 za każdym razem gdy przychodzi nowa wiadomosc na wierch wyskakuje mi okno rozmowy, mimo że jest zminimalizowane, jak to wyłączyć?
<mucha090> elbow a jakiego środowiska używasz?
<elbow> cinnamon
<mucha090> jeśli cinnamon to normalne
<mucha090> :P
<elbow> xD
<mucha090> mi też tak się dzieje
<elbow> to co robić? jak żyć?
<mucha090> cinnamon używa muffina do kompozycji
<mucha090> nic
<mucha090> przyzwyczaić się
<mucha090> bo nie znalazłem odpowiedzi
<elbow> nie ma opcji żeby to wyłączyć? ale słabooo:P
<elbow> no trudno
<elbow> bede pidgina używał
<elbow> thx
<mucha090> a na pidginie tak nie masz?
<elbow> nie
<mucha090> że jakaś aktywność i już wyskakuje okno?
<mucha090> hmmmm
<mucha090> dziwne
<elbow> no nie wiem, akurat mnie to cieszy
<mucha090> ja to zwykle zamykam okno rozmowy i okno listy kontaktów
<mucha090> jak przyjdzie jakaś wiadomość to powiadomienie wyskoczy
<mucha090> dobra
<elbow> :)
<mucha090> ja to ide zobaczyć czy przypadkiem przed blokiem nie napierdzielają się magowie:P
<mucha090> narka
<elbow> elo
<Vorbis^> elbow:
<Vorbis^> w pidginie okno wyskakuje jak ktoś napisze?
<elbow> nie, tam nie
<ntat> elbow, a w Kadu masz odznaczone w ustawieniach => powiadomienia => pokaż okno?
<elbow> tak
<elbow> zw
<ntat> dla każdej sytuacji, tzn. dla nowej wiadomości, dla nowej rozmowy, itd.
<ntat> ?
<ntat> http://www.tvn24.pl/wpadka-microsoftu-pogromca-ipada-sie-zacial,259873,s.html
<ntat> Zawiesił się? To znaczy, że MS wszystko po staremu:)
<ntat> *w
<wqq> ntat: apple także miało wpadki podczas prezentacji
<ftpd> A co to ma do rzeczy w tym przypadku?
<ftpd> Jasne, że miało. Wszyscy mieli.
<ftpd> Ale dziś śmiejemy się z MS.
<wqq> ja hejterze każdego po równo i nie pozwolę w tym przypadku na dyskryminację
<ftpd> E tam. To nie dyskryminacja.
<ntat> Można mówić, co się chce ale zwisy w MS to już tradycja:D
<ntat> Mogli to zatytułować: Wracamy do korzeni:P
<tomipnh> haj
<ntat> Czołem, tomipnh
<tomipnh> czemu w javie sobie tak zycie utrudniaja?
<Szatan> tomipnh: bo życie jest trudne i pełne cierpienia
<tomipnh> http://wklejto.pl/txt127758
<tomipnh> czemu nie mozna po prostu sobie zainicjowac wartosci
<tomipnh> zamiar rozbijac to na pincet krokow
<tomipnh> i robic masy bezsensownych linii
<matte> ktos zna strone gdzie fajnie bedzie opisane rysowanie wykr. fazorowych ?
<Wizard> tomipnh: Można, ale tak jest brzydko.
<Wizard> A jest kilk powodów ku temu, żeby robić metody set i get.
<tomipnh> czytalem i nawet wydaje sie to logiczne
<Wizard> Po pierwsze: Defensywne kopiowanie.
<Wizard> A po drugie, to nigdy nie używaj double do liczenia pieniędzy.
<tomipnh> co nie zmienia faktu ze mnie razi to swoja drobiazgowością
<Wizard> tomipnh: Programowanie właśnie polega na tym, żeby być drobiazgowym i przewidzieć wszystko.
<tomipnh> to fragment z java podstawy.
<Wizard> Zły fragment.
<Wizard> I zła książka, skoro uczy robienia takich kup.
<tomipnh> a podobno taka dobra, sporo pochlebnych opinii widziałem
<Wizard> No to masz jedną niepochlebną.
<Wizard> Poza tym, nie stosuje konwencji nazewnictwa.
<tomipnh> nie wiem, mnie ten język razi, pisałem trochę pythonach i taka drobnica mnie drażni
<tomipnh> co masz na myśli?
<Wizard> Nazwa klasy powinna zaczynać się wielką literą.
<tomipnh> to costam to mój wybryk, to fragment kodu z którego powycinałem sporo śmiecia
<tomipnh> wpisałem cośtam bo tak :)
<Wizard> Lepiej sobie poczytać Thinking in Java.
<tomipnh> podobno na dzień dobry lepiej przelecieć przez to java podstawy horstmanna a dopiero potem thinking in java
<tomipnh> mi tam w sumie za jedno, ale pisały w internetach żę thinking in java trochę mniej klarownie opisana
<Wizard> Tutoriale Suna są też fajne, szczególnie, jak się już kodowało wcześniej.
<Wizard> Dobra, idę na mecz :)
 * ntat jest za Czechami
<ntat> bastetmilo, z palca pisałaś tą stronę www o zlocie?
<bastetmilo> ntat: tak
<ntat> bastetmilo, chciało Ci się robić oddzielny plik ze stylami do tej strony? Pytam z ciekawości:)
<bastetmilo> ntat: zrobiłam to z przyzwyczajenia
<ntat> bastetmilo, a jak dobrałaś kolory?:)
<ntat> tła i czcionki
<ntat> Są fajne strony, na których można dobrać paletę kolorów, tak aby wszystkie kolory do siebie pasowały
<ntat> :)
<bastetmilo> font jest jeden. Ubuntu - zgadnij dlaczego go wybrałam :)
<bastetmilo> a kolor... bo taki mi podpasowal
<bastetmilo> nie bawie sie w grafikę, więc strałam sie zeby było super proste
<ntat> bastetmilo, no właśnie zauważyłem że Ubuntu i przez chwilę pomyślałem sobie, że taka czcionka jest wyświetlana w zastępstwie, bo nie mam jakieś innej czcionki, a tu proszę...:D
<ntat> Trzeba być patriotą
<bastetmilo> Ubuntu jest dostepne przez googlowe webfonty
<ntat> wiem, wiem
<mucha090> kto z was może przełączyć na tvp2 i powiedzieć mi w jakim języku u was gada komentator sportowy?
<ntat> Ogólnie fajna czcionka, na wszystkich komputerach ją mam, niezależnie od systemu:P
<mucha090> bo u mnie po angielsku napierdziela:P
<ntat> mucha090, abonament opłaciłeś?
<mucha090> tak:P
<ntat> :E
<mucha090> no tvp2 a po angielsku koleś gada
<bastetmilo> aż chyba wlacze i sprawdze
<bastetmilo> mucha090: po polsku mówi
<mucha090> no nieee:(
<ntat> mucha090, nie pal tego świństwa już
<bastetmilo> moze Ty nie ogladasz tvp2
<mucha090> no serio wam mówie że to tvp2 jest
<mucha090> aż nagram filmik i wrzuce na yt
<mucha090> to zobaczycie
<bastetmilo> mecz portugalia-czechy?
<mucha090> tak
<ntat> Przydałby się jakiś bot-szpakowski, który by komentował na # mech
<ntat> *mecz
<mucha090> hehehe:P
<ntat> :]
<mucha090> ale co najgorsze to tego w telewizorze nie moge zmienić
<bastetmilo> nie, no. Wystarczy że wczoraj musiałam obłazić strefe kibica, zeby tu jeszcze mi ktos mecze komentował
<ntat> bastetmilo, we Wrocku mieszkasz?
<mucha090> bastetmilo: przepraszam Ciebie, no ale chciałem sprawdzić czy inni też tak mają jak ja:P
<ntat> W tym mieście, z którego nasz drużyna narodowa wróciła na tarczy?
<ntat> ;]
<bastetmilo> ntat: jeszcze nie. Na razie tam pracuje.
<bastetmilo> mucha090: ja też nie mogłam zmienić języka komentarza :P
<ntat> Ostatnio byłem na Robotic Arena ale to jakoś w zimie było
<mucha090> bastetmilo: zapewne było tak, "no podaj kur**, jak grasz ty ch***"
<mucha090> zgadłem?
<bastetmilo> hahaha
<bastetmilo> nie
<ntat> http://video.interia.pl/obejrzyj,film,133493,sortuj,,st,,pozycja,2,szczur_bierze_k%C4%85piel
<ntat> ;]
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bq3hoqj> (at video.interia.pl)
<CookieM> dłu, dłużyzna
<bastetmilo> dobranoc
<ntat> cześć
<Mhrok> Hej
<Mhrok> Polećcie jakiś ruter z wifi i modemem adsl, burza w nocy mi usmarzyła modem w ruterze...
<Mhrok> *usmażyła
<DaZ> polecam.
<qermit> o/
 * qermit naprawił dziś monitor
<qermit> kto chcial kupować kabel VGA 10m?
<konradb> mhhmhmh
<konradb> da się jakoś skonfigurować Xorg, żeby działał na 1 sesji X, na 2 monitorach o rozdzielczościach 1920x1080(główny) i 1280x1024?
<konradb> bo jak ustawie 1920x1080, to już na drugim mogę max 1360x768
<Voldenet> 1st
<spi> 2nd
<jacekowski> konradb: to moze byc ograniczenie karty graficznej
<konradb> raczej srubuntu
<jacekowski> co jest w logach
<konradb> nic nie sypie
<jacekowski> musi pisac czemu taka rozdzielczosc mu nie pasuje
<mucha090> konradb: sprawdź logi /var/log/syslog i /var/log/Xorg.cośtam?
<jacekowski> jakie modeline masz dla tych rozdzielczosci dokladnie zrobione
<konradb> jacekowski: tzn, nawet nie że nie pasuje
<konradb> ale nie ma do wyboru D:
<konradb> czekaj bo, jak ustawiałem w configu to troche dawno było
<konradb> i syf mam w logach
<jacekowski> eee
<jacekowski> jak nie masz wyboru
<konradb> hum
<jacekowski> jak to ustawisz
<jacekowski> edytujesz xorg.conf
<jacekowski> i wpisujesz odpowiednie modline
<konradb> w nvidia-settings
<konradb> ;
<jacekowski> ehhhh
<konradb> :D
<lisu> re
<konradb> http://wklej.org/id/777490/
<konradb> gdzie tego wkleić jak nie ma sekcji 'monitor' jacekowski? :>
<Voldenet> do sekcji monitor nowej
<Voldenet> na przykład
<Voldenet> http://wklej.org/id/777490/ ale tu jest sekcja monitor
<lisu> http://tinyurl.com/3d9pw3p
<jacekowski> zrob
<lisu> konradb: tylko u mnie to było dawno.
<heimdall-xyz> Czołem wszystkim! Coś tu cicho.
<Voldenet> cicho?
<Voldenet> A co, spodziewałeś się dyskusji po północy?
<Voldenet> Normalni ludzie już śpią, albo nie mogą spać, ale ledwo żyją
<heimdall-xyz> przy takiej ilości online
<heimdall-xyz> Czyli jesteśmy nienormalni?
<konradb> ale nvidia-settings narobiła syfu w tym xorgu
<Voldenet> wstałem o 6:10 i ledwo żyję już
<Voldenet> ale nie mogę spać nadal, nie wiem czemu
<Voldenet> sypiam po 5h jakieś od pewnego czasu, albo i mniej
<Voldenet> smutna historia, prawda?
<heimdall-xyz> pewnie nvidia cię dobija ;)
<heimdall-xyz> konradb: No i co takiego ta nvidia narobiła?
<konradb> nie daje rozdzielczości odpowiedniej, jak by to był 1 monitor to jeszcze ok, ale przy 2 się gubię w xorgu. :<
<heimdall-xyz> A coś dokładniej?
<konradb> mam, 2 monitory. 1 z rozdzielczością 1920x1080 i 2 z 1280x1024. :>
<konradb> chce zrobić twinview
<heimdall-xyz> wiem do czego zmierzasz, ale które pliki wertujesz?
<konradb> ale na tym drugim monitorze mam niby max 1360x768
<konradb> /etc/X11/xorg.conf? ;/
<heimdall-xyz> to jest taka rozdziałka? :D
<heimdall-xyz> ok
<konradb> 1360x768? syf jakiś
<konradb> heimdall-xyz:  http://wklej.org/id/777499/
<konradb> ;p
<konradb> Voldenet: niby jest taka sekcja, ale jak wkleiłem tam, to nic się nie zmienilo ;p
<Voldenet> ot
<Voldenet> xorg
<Voldenet> jedno słowo, przez które przestałem być fanem całej graficznej warstwy linucha
<Voldenet> i unixów w ogóle
<konradb> tak
<konradb> xorg.conf ssie
<Voldenet> to już wolę microsoftowskie xml-do-wszystkiego
<Voldenet> ta ich składnia to bardziej pascal
<Voldenet> btw, widziałeś linusa pokazującego środkowy palec z pieśnią 'fuck you, nvidia' (to cytat) na ustach
<Voldenet> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYWzMvlj2RQ
<Voldenet> to za coraz przyjaźniejsze stosunki nvidia<->xorg
<Voldenet> i ja jeszcze rozumiem, jakby to bylo jakieś skomplikowane
<dweller> nvidia ssie
<konradb> ati nie ogarnia linuksa :<
<Voldenet> ati to inna kategoria
<Voldenet> oni nie ogarniają windowsów też
<Voldenet> w zasadzie nie wiem co ati jeszcze robi na rynku
<konradb> to kurwa co
<konradb> :D
<heimdall-xyz> Linus. My ne hero.
<konradb> po co komu grafika.
<Voldenet> sterowniki ati pod windowsa to porażka
<heimdall-xyz> ATI to dziwacto na linuchu.
<konradb> pod linuksem tak samo ;p
<Voldenet> już pomijając, że interfejs konfiguracyjny karty (proste kilka checkboxów) zabiera kilka mega
<Voldenet> i odpala się 10h
<Voldenet> to jego intuicyjność zostawia wiele do życzenia
<Voldenet> i nie mówię, że nv jest święta, ale producenci kart graficznych mają własny świat
<dweller> Voldenet: ati przynajmniej się stara coś robić w kierunku poprawy
<Voldenet> zielone logo? :D
<dweller> amd*
<Voldenet> z AMD + ATI zrobi się AMI
<Voldenet> oh, wait
<Voldenet> oj tam, to chyba nadal jest ati
<Voldenet> używają tego logo
<Voldenet> tak samo jak skype, jest ms
<dweller> uzywają logo radeonów
<dweller> a nie ati
<Voldenet> nowe lapki mają czerwoną ikonkę ati
<Voldenet> na nalepkach
<dweller> bo nadwyżki mają
<dweller> :>
<Voldenet> No, zawsze jakaś teoria
#ubuntu-pl 2012-06-22
<m477> ;o
<dweller> ;a
<m477> :3
<dweller> ;4
<dweller> czas zapalić
<m477> blantya
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<Wizard> Цзесц.
<Wizard> Ups.
<Wizard> Cześć.
 * Wizard ziewa.
<marzyciel> takie pytanko, Xubuntu 12.04 > przy okazji apt-get update trzy pakiety wywalają mi 404 Not Found
<marzyciel> http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main Sources
<marzyciel> http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main amd64 Packages
<marzyciel> http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main i386 Packages
<marzyciel> I ostatnio na panelu mi się pojawia jakiś dziwny komunikat o przestarzałej aktualizacji czy coś w ten deseń
<marzyciel> O co to biega ... gdzieś tam przeczytałem, że PPA nie wspiera 12.04, ale konkretnie co i jak to nie wiem
<marzyciel> Czy jest jakiś zamiennik czy cokolwiek, no zielony trochę jestem
<Wizard> Przede wszystkim, PPA nie jest wspierane i używasz ich na własną odpowiedzialność.
<Wizard> Jeśli autor nie przygotował paczek dla 12.04, to masz kilka możliwości:
<Wizard> 1. Usunąć repozytorium.
<Wizard> 2. Napisać do autora, żeby zrobił paczki.
<Wizard> 3. Zrobić je samemu.
<Wizard> Cześć, DaZ.
<marzyciel> a jak je usunąć za pomocą terminala?
<marzyciel> nigdy w sumie nie wiedziałem tego ;p
<marzyciel> exit
<Wizard> Borze, jakieś masterlody się tu kręcą, jakieś lisy.
<Wizard> Cześć lisu.
<gjm> Cześć Wizard i reszta
<Wizard> o/
<Wizard> Chyba sobie kupię tego nowego MacBooka.
<Wizard> Podoba mi się.
<qermit> Wizard: ile kosztuje?
<gjm> Masz za dużo kasy? :D
<qermit> i czy matryca ma 24bity rozdzielczości?
<Wizard> gjm: Zawsze mam za dużo kasy.
<Wizard> qermit: O wiele za dużo.
<Wizard> Nie wiem, czy ma.
<Wizard> To laptok jest, do pracy ma służyć, nie do masturbacji.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: tego nowego co go tak zjechali?
<bastetmilo> bez ethernetu?
<qermit> Wizard: wczoraj bylem w ispot, i gość zaczyna mi gadać o macbookach, to ja sie go pytam ilo bitową ma przestrzeń kolorów
<qermit> Wizard: a on - eee, yyyy, uuuu, nikt mnie o to nie pytał
<qermit> (o matryce pytałem)
<bastetmilo> to ten co ma kosztowac jakeś 13k?
<shpaq> mornin'
<panz> shalom :D
<Wizard> panz: Pisz po polsku ;]
<Wizard> shpaq: Ty też.
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Nie, ten zwykły.
<Wizard> Odświeżyli mu trochę flaki.
<panz> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/06/ubuntu-12-04-firmware-released-for-smartq-t20-tablet widział ktoś?
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bo2ftja> (at www.omgubuntu.co.uk)
<shpaq> Wizard: mam pisać 'poranek'? bez sensu
<Wizard> /o\
<bastetmilo> shpaq: możesz pisać dzień dobry
<shpaq> nie mogę
<Wizard> Niedługo nie będę się mógł dogadać we własnym kraju.
<shpaq> bo on wcale nie musi być dobry
<Wizard> Przez takich Niemców, jak shpaq.
<Wizard> shpaq: Słyszał o idiomach?
<shpaq> ukraińskich niemców [;
<shpaq> Wizard: pewnie że słyszał ;)
<qermit> poczebuje laptopa z dobrym panelem LCD (do grafiki)
<jacekowski> samsung
<jacekowski> qermit: dowolny laptop samsung z ekranem ktory oni nazywaja "PLS"
<jacekowski> ale to nie bedzie tania zabawka
<bastetmilo> qermit: a Ty grafikiem jesteś?
<qermit> nie
<qermit> ale mój tata sie starzeje
<bastetmilo> hm?
<jacekowski> qermit: moja matka sobie samsunga galaxy note kupila
<jacekowski> qermit: sie rzucila gleboka woda
<jacekowski> wode
<jacekowski> row marianski w zasadzie
<Wizard> Heh.
<Wizard> Ja potrzebuję komputera, a nie zabawki.
<Wizard> On ma odpalać programy i mieć system operacyjny, a nie jakieś kolorowe gierki.
<bastetmilo> hehe
<jacekowski> ale ja se poczekam na oledy
<jacekowski> i kupie laptopa z oledem
<qermit> zastannawiam sie nad dell precision albo lenovo W520
<jacekowski> qermit: delle sie psuja
<qermit> nie te
<jacekowski> tam co prawda masz gwarancje nastepnego dnia i takie tam
<qermit> jacekowski: btw - twoja mama jest słoniem?
<jacekowski> w standardzie
<jacekowski> ale sie psuja
<jacekowski> qermit: eeee?
<jacekowski> aaaa
<jacekowski> ta reklama
<qermit> http://www.google.pl/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CEsQtwIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DKBrmaE82uY4&ei=OzLkT8OLMdHGtAblhtSsCQ&usg=AFQjCNEVWPZEqTtHRb6smauTm1nUG4g_cQ
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/86dm8qb> (at www.google.pl)
<Wizard> <qermit> jacekowski: btw - twoja mama jest słoniem?
<Wizard> <jacekowski> w standardzie
<Wizard> W wersji elegant jest panterą. :P
<Wizard> Построил кто-то нового скайпа?
<Wizard> Ups, nie ten kanał.
<panz> nie skapuj nam tu
<panz> skajpuj-
<panz> *
<Wizard> Mówi się skajpaj.
<gjm> O czym on w ogóle mówi?
<Wizard> Poczekam aż go ogarną i wsadzą do repo.
<bastetmilo> właśnie. Miałam sprawdzić tego nowego skypa.
<Wizard> gjm: Kto?
<gjm> panz
<panz> fajny ten nowy Skajpaj, jeślo o niego chodzI
<Wizard> A umie jingle?
<ntat> jest i on!:D
<bastetmilo> nie widzę różnicy
<buharin> ntat, ja?
<ntat> ta:]
<buharin> ntat, a ktos cos ode mnie chcial?
<buharin> ;>
<ntat> buharin, nie, nie, tak tylko wyraziłem swoją radość:D
<buharin> pff
<ftpd> Jak aptem sprawdzić, z którego repo jest dana paczka?
<ntat> Głodny jestem, pojechałbym sobie już do domu ale włączyłem aktualizację systemu i teraz z 0,5 h muszę czekać
<Wizard> W piątek po południu aktualizacje robi?
<Wizard> No pracoholik.
<ftpd> Mam.
<ntat> Sądziłem, że szybciej to pójdzie
<buharin> aktualizacja do 12.04?
<bastetmilo> Ja bym już poszła do domu :/
<bastetmilo> design mam nie pocięty
<buharin> ja jeszcze 20h mam do przepracowania :P
<ntat> Najbardziej ciągnie się ostatnio texlive, co tydzień nowa wersja:/
<bastetmilo> albo machnę notkę na bloga firmowego
<ntat> buharin, aktualizacja pakietów
<buharin> ntat, ja jakos aktualizuje w miare
<buharin> i nie ma duzo tego
<buharin> bubuntu 12 malo poprawek wychodzi cos
<ntat> buharin, jakby to powiedzieć, mamy inne systemy:P
<buharin> aaa
<buharin> :D
<buharin> ntat, a co masz?
<ntat> Coś, co ściśle wiąże się z Ubuntu
<ntat> :D
<ntat> Powiedziałbym, że to taki kręgosłup
<ntat> ;]
<buharin> Debian!!:
<buharin> :D
<ntat> a wersja whezzy tego systemu ma ciągle nowe pakiety
<ntat> no
<ntat> :)
<buharin> ntat, pamieta kiedys aktualizowalem debiana do ubuntu :P
<buharin> i sie zepsulo hehehe
<ntat> bastetmilo, co tniesz?
<bastetmilo> ntat: projekt strony, i nie tnę, bo nie mam photoshopa
<ntat> gimpem go! Tym nowym, jedno okienkowym;)
<bastetmilo> ntat: nie rozśmieszaj mnie.
<ntat> Praktyczne to jedno okno w Gimpie. W końcu można normalnie pracować, a nie tracić czas na szukanie okien
<ntat> bastetmilo, gardzisz opensource?:P
<bastetmilo> ntat: nie. Ale w gimpie nie potnę psdka, chociaż bym się pocieła.
<ntat> bastetmilo, eeetam, dla chcącego...:) W sumie Photoshop to był mój pierwszy program graficzny, w czasach, kiedy "kopiowanie" było legalne.
<ntat> Teraz Biedronce jest kamerka wifi:)
<ntat> szkoda, że jej rozdzielczość to tylko 640x480
<bastetmilo> Nie. Nie dla chcącego. Chcociaż by dlatego, że gimp nie jest w stanie otworzyć poprawie plików psd. Np. pliku który mam teraz pociąć.
<ntat> Jest...
<ntat> 264 pakiety zaktualizowane:)
<buharin> ntat, ten mgazyn programista w empikach
<buharin> jest ale
<buharin> numer sprzed miesiaca
<buharin> :S
<ntat> buharin, ?
<buharin> alboi sprzed dwoch
<buharin> bo 1
<buharin> a byl teraz 2
<ntat> buharin, czy ja rozmawiam z Twoim alter ego teraz? Nie wiem o co chodzi...
<buharin> :D
<buharin> http://demotywatory.pl/3758567/Logiczne
<m477> na kebabie nie potrzeba doswiadczenia
<buharin> :D
<m477> zawsze mozna podjesc w ciagu pracy
<lisu> re
<bastetmilo> re
<lisu> powitać
<tomipnh> bry
<CookieM> takich dwóch jak nas trzech nie ma ani jednego
<drathir> bry...
<Stirlitz_> Cześć
<gjm> Cześć
<Stirlitz_> gjm, Wizard skarżą się na was.
<bastetmilo> Stirlitz_: kto sie na nich skarży?
<Stirlitz_> gjm, a szczególnie na ciebie.
<gjm> bastetmilo: BlessJah pewnie
<gjm> Stirlitz_: A mogę wiedzieć kto?
<bastetmilo> gjm: akurat jego bym nie podejrzewała
<bastetmilo> raczej foreste
<Stirlitz_> e nie, BlessJah jest przyzwyczajony.
<bastetmilo> i kto tam jeszcze... Ozilek
<gjm> To kto w takim razie?
<Stirlitz_> No właśnie foreste, wtf?
<bastetmilo> buahahaha
<bastetmilo> facet jest nienormalny
<gjm> Jeżeli to foreste...
<bastetmilo> ale on sie skarży na wszystkich
<Stirlitz_> Dotarł nawet do adm@u.....pl
<Stirlitz_> Rzadko bywam, więc...
<bastetmilo> Stirlitz_: ale foreste to jest oszołom straszliwy.
<gjm> Stirlitz_: Jeżeli chodzi o foreste to zapytaj innych, ma bana na pół polskiego freenode
<bastetmilo> nie stosuje sie do zasad na kanale, nie reaguje na normalne zwracanie uwagi
<Stirlitz_> No ja tylko zapytac przyszedłem, chociaż wkleił mi jakies trolowanie gjma z innego kanału.
<BlessJah> dzieki
<Stirlitz_> a on za co ;) zdawało mi sie ze wydoroślał ;)
<BlessJah> chcialem tylko zaprzeczyc, jakobym to ja gdzieś i komuś się skarżył na gjm, (poza Wizardem - on dał mu opa)
<Stirlitz_> Nie, to ja mu dałem opa na wniosek qermita.
<bastetmilo> borze, wiemy że to nie Ty
<BlessJah> Stirlitz_: gjm wyjechał jakiemuś newbie od niedorozwojów co mnie wpieniło, jak chcesz loga to służę pomocą
<gjm> Stirlitz_: Rób jak chcesz, foreste to kretyn z postawą roszczeniową, mający problemy z wypowiadaniem się
<Stirlitz_> BlessJah, poka
<gjm> BlessJah: Nie zapomnij o całości
<BlessJah> tak, będzie całość
<Stirlitz_> gjm, ależ rozumiem, ja tutaj sie trochę z nimi użerałem.
<bastetmilo> zwłaszcza ten moment jak napisał, że nie przeczytał na jaką posade startuje.
<BlessJah> Stirlitz_: http://blessjah.jacekowski.org/log.txt
<BlessJah> całość, zaraz wytnę te kilka linii
<BlessJah> Stirlitz_: http://blessjah.jacekowski.org/log2.txt
<BlessJah> podejrzewam ze to z bastet tez miało wplyw
<BlessJah> gjm: ^to wszystko czy cos pominalem?
<gjm> Nie udawaj głupka :)
<BlessJah> nie, pytam poważnie czy nie ma czegoś, co przeoczyłem
<gjm> Stirlitz_: To nie moja wina że staram się tu utrzymać jakikolwiek porządek
<BlessJah> ale ja nie mówię o moim +q, jak Stirlitz_ pójdzie możesz przywrócić i trzymać jak dlugo uznasz za słuszne
<gjm> A to czasem wkurza jak jeden koleś potrafi przez cały dzień pytać o rzeczy które równie dobrze znalazłby sam, ale mu się nie chce
<BlessJah> z bastetmilo też wtedy głupio wyszło, nie spodziewałem się, że tak zareaguje
<bastetmilo> ładnie powiedziane - "głupio wyszło"
<bastetmilo> chciałeś mi dowalić
<bastetmilo> udało się
<bastetmilo> możesz być z siebie dumny.
<BlessJah> nie chciałem
<BlessJah> przykro mi z tego powodu
<bastetmilo> To nie ma znaczenia.
<BlessJah> wiem
<bastetmilo> dobranoc wszystkim
<Stirlitz_> gjm, tam nie bylo nic przed? i jeśli... to wyzwałeś go od niedorozwojów?
<BlessJah> gjm: nawet jeśli ktoś "przychodzi i cały dzień pyta", to nie powód do takiego zachowania
<BlessJah> 1546< elbow> jak zadokować programy do traya, takie jak pidgin czy rhythmboxa? używa ktoś z państwa cinnamona i może mi pomóc?
<BlessJah> wcześniej o nic nie pytał, sprawdziłem dopiero dzisiaj, ale też dopiero dzisiaj usłyszałem to tłumaczenie
<Stirlitz_> Trochę włos nieobecny już mi się zjeżył.
<gjm> Stirlitz_: Nie, dzień w dzień przychodził i pytał o jakieś pierdoły
<gjm> A wystarczyło wpisać "Ubuntu PAE" w google
<gjm> Zresztą, rób jak uważasz
<BlessJah> to nie jest żadne wytłumaczenie
<Stirlitz_> gjm, to jest ubuntu-pl nie arch-jestem-zajebisty-choc-mam-krotkie-majtki.pl
<gjm> No chyba faktycznie przesadziłem :)
<gjm> Każdemu się zdaża
<BlessJah> próbujemy na pandę?
<Stirlitz_> a jak to jest? (me woła żonę)
<gjm> BlessJah: Chcesz mnie wkurzyć?
<BlessJah> Stirlitz_: http://www.blogmyku.pl/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/panda3.jpg
<gjm> Stirlitz_: BlessJah sugeruje że chcę Cie wziąć na litość
<BlessJah> na sympatię
<Stirlitz_> Do dupy.
<Stirlitz_> ups...
<gjm> Tak, gadam z nim drugi raz i na sympatię
<BlessJah> jestem grzeczny i ładnie się bawię, każdemu może się zdarzyć
<Stirlitz_> znaczy niedobrze
<Stirlitz_> gjm, macie pomagać, a jak was to wkurwia to znaczy że musicie sobie znaleźć bardziej pro kanał.
<gjm> A co ja robię? Tylko nie znoszę jak ktoś mi ciągle dogaduje
<gjm> Dobra, zdecyduj co masz zamiar zrobić
<Stirlitz_> gjm, tak jak w logu? w sensie znajdź sobie?
<gjm> Nie
<Stirlitz_> Nic.
<gjm> Okej, zatem obiecuję poprawę itd.
<BlessJah> znowu?
<gjm> "nie znoszę jak ktoś mi ciągle dogaduje"
<BlessJah> tak, teraz złośliwość w pełni zamierzona
<gjm> Dobra, EOT
<BlessJah> gjm: nie możesz wiecznie urywać dyskusji i ratować się autorytetem (którego, w przeciwieństwie do reszty opów nie wypracowałeś) albo wyciszać rozmówców
<gjm> 1. Nie urywam dyskusji tylko nie mam zamiaru z Tobą dyskutować bo wiem że jak zawsze próbujesz mnie sprowokować 2. Uwagę nt. autorytetu pozostaw dla siebie bo nie wiem co chcesz osiągnąć, po prostu nie lubię się w przeciwieństwie do niektórch chwalić byle gównem
<gjm> Za przeproszeniem oczywiście
<BlessJah> nie wiem jak miałoby wyglądać cieszenie się autorytetem
<BlessJah> to nie dyplom, który mógłbyś wyciągnąć z szuflady i się pochwalić, ale nie uważasz tego za stosowne
<BlessJah> "byle gówno", jak to ująłeś
<BlessJah> nie próbuję cię sprowokować, ale jeśli już musisz mi coś zarzucać, to mogę ci podpowiedzieć, że mogę próbować cię ośmieszyć albo wykazać niekompetencję, bądź kreatywny
<gjm> Nie wiem jak Ty, ale ja w tym momencie kończę tą "dyskusję", mógłbym Cię zignorować, ale jak to powiedziałeś "op nie powinien".
<gjm> Kanał nie służy do załatwiania prywatnych spraw ← To też Twoje słowa
<BlessJah> twoja małpa nie jest prywatną sprawą, a to już różnica
<BlessJah> Stirlitz_: jesteś jeszcze?
<BlessJah> Stirlitz_: czytnij backloga w wolnej chwili, tak kończą się próby dyskusji z gjm
<BlessJah> gjm: możesz mi dać z powrotem +q jeśli uważasz za stosowne, chciałbym tylko wiedzieć czy dostałem za bastet czy za 'zamknij się', jeśli można
<gjm> Daj mi spokój
<BlessJah> z władzą idzie odpowiedzialność za decyzje, radź sobie
<gjm> Idę spać bo już nie mogę Cię czytać
<marcin82> Jezus Cię kocha!
<jezu_ufam_tobie> tiaa
<m477> nie
<m477> nie zyje
<BlessJah> zabierzcie tą religię z kanału :]
<BlessJah> jesteśmy neutralnym światopoglądowo kanałem
<BlessJah> tylko pedałów nie lubimy podobno
<jezu_ufam_tobie> był tu taki jeden pedał z nickiem na f
<marcin82> I tak Cię kocha!
<marcin82> Forest Glemp?
<Stirlitz_> BlessJah, jestem znów.
<BlessJah> zainteresowany poszedł spać
<Stirlitz_> Przyjdę jutro.
<BlessJah> wiesz coś o reaktywacji polskiego LoCo?
<BlessJah> i zblizeniu kanału do #ubuntu?
<m477> st
<CookieM> nd
#ubuntu-pl 2012-06-23
<PushUpek> bry
<m477> czecia jusz ;o
<BlessJah> o czwartej slonce wstaje
<BlessJah> a ja klade sie spac
<m477> ;o
<dj_oko> weeeee
<Voldenet> eeeeeeeeeee
<Voldenet> sporo tutaj +v
<Voldenet> jak rzadko gdzie
<m477> pijemy
<Voldenet> Ja niepijący.
<Voldenet> Bo nie.
<m477> oj tam oj tam
<m477> kazdy tak mowi
<m477> musze zmniejszyc entropie w pokoju
 * dj_oko właśnie odczuwa, że Empathy *nie jest* dobrym klientem IRC
<BlessJah> jeden voice
 * m477 skreca blanta
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<panz> siemanko
<panz> wiecie...
<gjm> \o
<panz> o/
<lisu> \o
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: to nie jest #jakilinux żebyś dostawał coś "za mnie"
<panz> wiecie że Unity jest już używalne?, serio serio.
<m477> cos jeszcze chcesz powiedziec?
<dweller> panz: unity jest używalnie jak chcesz tej kupy używać
<dweller> czy tam wąchać, by dopełnić analogię
<panz> dweller, jest całkiem dobre :)
<gjm> Tak, bo masz porównanie
<gjm> :>
<panz> a znasz coś lepszego niż ? i używalnego?? ( nie wliczam XFCE, bo na Ubu ma teraz trochę błędów - np. wyskakujacy błąd - Cannot Grab pointer, i trzeba robić twardy reset...)
<dweller> xmonad
<dweller> :D
<gjm> To tylko i wyłącznie Twój wybór, Ty wiesz co Ci najbardziej odpowiada, ale najpierw spróbuj czegoś innego żeby mieć porównanie
<bastetmilo> Unity jest używalne - panz jeśli Ci pasuje używaj, nie przejmując sie opiniami innych.
<dweller> wiadomo
<dweller> imo unity się nadaje na dotykowy ekran
<dweller> tak samo jak win8
 * bastetmilo nie ma dotykowego ekranu, a uzywa
<gjm> Ale mnie kot w nos ugryzł, aaa
<dweller> ale do normalnego użytkowania raczej już nie, chociaż ja do klawiatury jestem przyzwyczajony
<tajwanuser> cze
<panz> przecież jest Ubuntu na Tablety
<panz> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-d0TKwuxlqTM/T-LHXvsH-yI/AAAAAAAAbmw/Vj8YSIZ94wA/s1600/ubuntu-klawiatura.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7dz2rj8> (at 3.bp.blogspot.com)
<BlessJah> dweller: z klawiatura swietnie sprawuje sie awesome, wmii daje tez rade
<gjm> Jakby nie wiedział
<gjm> BlessJah: Wieczorne tekst o "pedałach" mogłeś sobie darować. Też czasem przeglądam logi :>
<BlessJah> nie domyśliłeś się?
<gjm> Nie mam co robić tylko się domyślać co miałeś na myśli
<BlessJah> gdybyś nie był zajęty czepianiem się i szukaniem pretekstów
<gjm> Oczywiście
<panz> wow Katalog główny systemu plików posiada tylko 92,7MB wolnego miejsca...
<BlessJah> gjm: dobra, mogłeś się nie domyśleć, za krótko jesteś
<gjm> No pierdzielnę zaraz
<gjm> Odbij ode mnie bo mnie wkurzasz
<BlessJah> ty zacząłeś
<bastetmilo> aj, jak w piaskownicy :>
<gjm> Idź się poskarżyć "do pani"
<BlessJah> gwoli wyjaśnienia, qermit, jeden z opów, manifestował swoje zdecydowane w tym temacie poglądy
<BlessJah> mogło cię jeszcze nie być
<gjm> MAŁ&O MNIE TO INTERESUJE, ZROZUMIAŁEŚ?
<gjm> (Muszę tak bo inaczej chyba nie dociera)
<BlessJah> no to ja powtórzę, to ty zacząłeś
<gjm> No to ja powtórzę żebyś dał mi w końcu spokój
<Szycha> tak sie wtrace z dupy
<Szycha> polecam /ignore
<gjm> Nie mogę :<
<Szycha> rozwiaze to wasze problemy od reki
<bastetmilo> Szycha: nie może, bo jest opem.
<gjm> bastetmilo: Bo tak powiedział BlessJah
<bastetmilo> heh
<BlessJah> można nie czytać
<gjm> Zatem tak uczyńmy
<BlessJah> a jak już się czyta, ignorować
<BlessJah> spoko
<BlessJah> swoją drogą adekwatna będzie puenta żartu o dresie i dziewczynie siedzacych na lawce
<bastetmilo> Nie jesteśmy robotami bez uczuc, jak ktoś po nas jedzie - ciezko nie reagować.
<m477> :)
<BlessJah> "uderzylem, to uderzylem, po grzyba drazysz temat?"
<PushUpek> bry ;]
 * gjm nie czyta
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: musze byc robotem bez uczuc w takim razie, bo potrafilem zignorowac jak momentami po mnie jezdzilas
<BlessJah> gjm: bardzo dobrze, jeszcze tylko nie pisz, ze nie czytasz i bedzie idealnie
<gjm> A Ty nie mów mi co mam robić i będę najszczęśliwszym człowiekiem na świecie :>
<BlessJah> bo teraz to wyglada jakby mala dziewczyna zatkala uszy i nucila "lala lalala, nie slysze cie"
<BlessJah> nie, spieprzyles, miales ignorowac
<gjm> Boże: widzisz i nie grzmisz?
<BlessJah> chcialem sprawdzic poziom ignorancji i polegles :|
<gjm> Nie mam zamiaru zniżać się do twojego poziomu
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: takież były moje podejrzenia - uczucia to Ty może kiedyś na półce widziałeś.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: uczę się z filmów
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: kiepskie filmy w takim razie ogladasz
<BlessJah> na razie jestem na tych, w których badass wchodzi razem z drzwiami i częstuje oponentów ołowiem
<bastetmilo> czekać aż zdobędziesz pozwolenie na broń, czy zwiewać  z kraju już teraz?
<BlessJah> strzelanie do ludzi jest nielegalne
<bastetmilo> jakoś ten fakt mnie wcale nie uspokaja
<m477> ołów jest szkodliwy
<bastetmilo> nie no, co Ty?
<m477> nie no co ja
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Hubert^^> hej
<gjm> Witaj
<dj_oko> miałem tak z rok przerwy w świadomym przebywaniu na tym kanale
<dj_oko> i widzę, że ludzie denerwujący wtedy są dalej tak samo denerwujący obecnie :D
<dj_oko> a taki random topic: kto poza mną twierdzi, że Wayland to fail?
<qermit>  dj_oko co to wayland?
<dj_oko> nowy serwer graficzny, zastępstwo dla X11
<dj_oko> wydajniejsze(rzekomo), ale bez bejerów sieciowych, klienserwerowych, displayowych itd
<brak-nicka> pochwalony!
<qermit> nie ma lony
<brak-nicka> nie ma?
<qermit> nie
<brak-nicka> a co jest
<bastetmilo> re
<BlessJah> dj_oko: wayaland to nie nowy serwer graficzny
<Vorbis^> od 10 minut taruje logi pidgina... i końca nie widać
<Vorbis^> o koniec
<Vorbis^> nie wiem kto wymyślił trzymać każdą rozmowe w osobnym pliku
<DaZ> tfuj kąputer ssie
<BlessJah> Vorbis^: kazda rozmowe czy kazdy dzien?
<Vorbis^> rozmowe
<Vorbis^> zamkniesz okno i otworzysz to masz nowy plik
<BlessJah> idiotyczne
<BlessJah> plaintext?
<Vorbis^> ta
<Vorbis^> lub html
<Vorbis^> w opcjach można zmienić
<BlessJah> nie da sie zmienic w sciezce?
<Voldenet> Vorbis^: to ile ty tych rozmów masz?
<Voldenet> 500 dziennie?
<BlessJah> podmontuj jakies logrotate w cronie
<Voldenet> zresztą, po co tarować logi
<BlessJah> Voldenet: jesli zamkniecie okna to nowa rozmowa, to 500 jest realna wartoscia
<Voldenet> hm... niby tak
<Voldenet> chociaż ja tam minimalizuję rozmowy jak mam
<Vorbis^> w sumie 5MB to ma
<Voldenet> a właśnie, apropos tarów i takich tam
<Voldenet> czy jest coś jak gpggrep?
<Voldenet> czyli mam 100 pliczków szyfrowanych i chcę grepnąć bez kombinowania
<Voldenet> tylko raz podając hasło
<Voldenet> klucz*
<BlessJah> klucz w jakiej jest postaci?
<BlessJah> plik?
<BlessJah> mozesz to zrobic skryptem basha
<BlessJah> hiszpanie zdazyli juz strzelic?
<dweller> BlessJah: to pytanie?
<BlessJah> dweller: dziwie sie ze tak szybko
<BlessJah> na 5 minut odszedlem a tu gol
<ftpd> Cześć.
<ftpd> Byłem w Zoo!
<BlessJah> o/
<BlessJah> z kim?
<ftpd> Z samicą.
<ftpd> Urodziny ma.
<dweller> ftpd: dziś dzień ojca więc uważaj :>
<ftpd> Hehe.
<mlodycompany> powitać wszystkich
<mlodycompany> wiecie może jak zrobić z hp psc1510 i ubu server drukarkę sieciową? sambe mam zainstalowaną, hplip też zainstalowałem, udziały są, a drukarki nie widać :/
<dweller> cupsa uzyj
<mlodycompany> tzn
<ntat> Dobry wieczór
<Hubert^^> panowie CUPS ma podstawe w guteprint, więc czemu CUPS jest ładnie rozbudowywany a guteprint dalej ma o wiele mniej driverów do drukarek( i skanerów :D )
<Hubert^^> ?
<BlessJah> karniaczek
<BlessJah> szkoda, nie bedzie dogrywki
<ntat> Jaki mecz komentujesz, komentatorze BlessJah?
<BlessJah> francja hiszpania
<ntat> Hiszpania prowadzi?
<mlodycompany> obywatele, drukarkę już widać w sieci, ale nie przechodzi strona testowa z poziomu windowsa, co może być przeczyną?
<BlessJah> wygrala
<ntat> szkoda
<gjm> "ale nie przechodzi strona testowa z poziomu windowsa,  co może być przeczyną?
<gjm> Windows
<BlessJah> mlodycompany: spod innego systemu przez siec mozesz drukowac?
<mlodycompany> nie wiem, nie próbowałem, na stronie cupsa jest informacja w zadaniach, że drukarka jest zajęta a nic nie drukuje
<mlodycompany> zadanie z windowsa przechodzi i widnieje w zadaniach, więc to jest git
<mlodycompany> teraz tylko nie drukuje
<BlessJah> pokasuj zadania i zrestartuj cupsa?
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<bastetmilo> Ashiren: serio? Ile jeszcze razy to napiszesz?
<Ashiren> jak mi sie znow przypomni
<mlodycompany> BlessJah, dalej tak samo
<bastetmilo> dobranoc
<BlessJah> 3 razy dzisiaj, ładnie
<szkodnik> buenas tardes! :D
<BlessJah> zastanawiam sie czy nie probojesz nas obrazic w jakims obcym jezyku
<dweller> buenas retardes
<mlodycompany> panowie a jak w cupsie ustawi się drukarkę jako lokalną, a nie współdzielona to czy da się ją udostępnić przez sambę? zauważyłem, że jak tak jest ustawiona to drukuje
<dweller> noł idea
<dweller> tanij mi wychodzi drukować na uczelni ;f
<DaZ> :F
<mlodycompany> haha, co fakt to fakt
<Voldenet> BlessJah: wiem, że gpggrepa mogę zrobić skryptem
<Voldenet> mam to w perlu
<Voldenet> lecz myślałem, że w sumie by się przydała taka komenda
<BlessJah> dodaj do $PATH albo utwórz alias w .bashrc
<Voldenet> ^ not a solution
<Voldenet> obejście
<Voldenet> mlodycompany: tak, da się
<BlessJah> no nie wiem, ja pod rootem mam ~/.scripts w $PATH
<Voldenet> ja tam pod rootem prawie nic nie mam
<Voldenet> z roota nie korzystam do niczego
<Voldenet> tylko do instalowania paczek i edycji konfigów
<Voldenet> reszta nie potrzebuje w roota
<Voldenet> po co, jak mam fakeroota
<Voldenet> i porty 1024+
<BlessJah> no ja spod roota jeszcze robię http czasem
<BlessJah> nigdy nie chce mi się zrobić kulturalnie w configach, a czasem ad hoc potrzebny mi jest
#ubuntu-pl 2012-06-24
<m477> ;o
<Voldenet> dero
<Voldenet> derp miał być
<Voldenet> próbowałem dzisiaj minta na laptopie
<Voldenet> nadal nie potrafią poprawnie skompilować wpa_supplicant
<Voldenet> będę cierpliwy
<Voldenet> może za rok im się uda
<m477> :(
<denysonique> suPHP jest by default w Ubuntu Server 12.04?
<Diabelko> Voldenet: hurr durr herp derp
<Mhrok> Jak poleceniem tr zastąpić ',,,' ''
<Mhrok> zastępuje mi cholera nawet ,
<tomipnh> bry
<Ashiren> mhm
<uh> Cz
<tomipnh> oi
<witkol> siema
<witkol> ktoś mi może pomóc , chcę wyedytować ustawienia sieci WiFi w debianie chodzi mi o sieć którą sam zrobiłem poprzez polecenie z NM aplet utwórz nową sieć bezprzewodową
<witkol> gdzie to znaleźć
<gjm> PPM na ikonce nm-applet → Modyfikuj połączenia
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<witkol> gjm, tak ale tam można modyfikować połączenia z sieciami które istnieją a mi chodzi o edycję właśnej sieci którą utworzyłem na kompie
<gjm> To też powinna być
<witkol> no na mój rozum też powinno być ale nie ma tego tam i niewiem gdzie szukać
<witkol> przewaliłem /etc i niewidzę nic takiego
<gjm> Co ma do tego /etc?
<witkol> no szukałem tam gdzieś wpisu że może coś się tam da zmienić
<DaZ> jak ustawiasz wpa supplicanty i reszte z palca, to pewnie mozna
<DaZ> ale aplety raczej robia to jakos magicznie :f
<witkol> no jakoś dziwnie to zrobił mi aplet NM bo niemożna nigdzie znaleźć gdzie są jakiekolwiek wpisy tej sieci
<gjm> witkol: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager0.7
<witkol> a napewno zrobił mi też mostek bo mając modem usb z plusa przekazuję dalej internet
<DaZ> shpan.
<ntat> Cześć
<BigBen_> czesc
<BigBen_> aplikacje na ubuntu showdown musza byc samodzielne?
<BigBen_> tzn aplikacja wszstko wykonuje sama i nie jest zadna nakladka graficzna
<unx> wie ktoś może jaki pakiet odpowiada za "narzędzie do obsługi dysków"
<mucha090> ave
<mucha090> czy wiecie może jak zmienić motyw gtk3 używając środowiska mate?
<gjm> !g mate gtk3 theme change
<lubotu3> gjm: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Szatan> WAT?
<gjm> `g mate gtk3 theme change
<gjm> No tak, nie ma go
<Szatan> mucha090: tia, co jeszcze jak to na gtk2 jest ;x
<gjm> mucha090: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=217&t=102399
<mucha090> Szatan: ale wyobraź sobie że np. taki synaptic już z tego gtk2 nie korzysta
<mati75_> mucha090: jak synaptic z gtk2 nie korzysta?
<mati75_> to z czego
<mati75_> aha cześć pokemony
<mucha090> hmmm.... wydawało mi się że najnowszy korzysta z gtk3
<mati75_> dalej jest na gtk2
<mucha090> ale już network-manager-gnome z gtk3 korzysta
<Szatan> mati75_: cześć pedobearze ;)
<mati75_> Szatan: yo yo motherfucker
<mati75_> mucha090: u mnie nie
<mucha090> gjm: nope, sprawdzałem i gnome-tweak-tool nie zdaje egzaminu
<gjm> Cześć mati75_
<mucha090> ustawienie w ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini też nie zmienia wyglądu aplikacji gtk3
<gjm> mucha090: Nie ma różnicy między gnome-tweak-tool a ubuntu-tweak? :>
<mati75_> gjm: ave
<mucha090> o :P gjm, to chętnie sprawdze
<mucha090> cześć mati75_
<mati75_> gjm: daj -b na moim nicku
<mati75_> ok
<mati75> ffs
<gjm> Nie ma za co
<mati75> działa
<mati75> gjm: dostaniesz browara przy następnej okazji
<tajwanuser> cze
<qermit> o/
 * qermit bawi sie buildrootem
<gjm> Cześć qermit
<qermit> czesc
<qermit> gjm: i jak, jedziesz nach breslał?
<gjm> Muszę najpierw jakiś pieniądz ogarnąć
<Szatan> tia, może inwertaryzacja nocą? ;D
<BlessJah> w monopolowym
<BlessJah> towar bedzie latwo uplynnic
<qermit> gjm: pieniądz?
<BlessJah> qermit: stowka czy dwie to juz pieniadz widac :]
<qermit> gjm: a gdzie mama?
<BlessJah> qermit++
<Szatan> pewnie u mnie jest w piekle
<gjm> Nie mieszkam z matką
<gjm> A Ty, BlessJah tak nie plusuj :>
<bastetmilo> gjm: zaraz - czyżbyś się zastanawiał nad zlotem jednak?
<qermit> gjm: ja też nie mieszkam
<qermit> chociaż niedługo się to zmieni
<gjm> bastetmilo: Nie wiem, pytają się to odpowiadam
<BlessJah> ales sie czepil
<gjm> Ja?
<gjm> To Ty się wpierdzielasz w rozmowę
<bastetmilo> napisałes, że musisz znaleźć kase - znaczy że jednak myslisz o tym.
<bastetmilo> :)
<BlessJah> gjm: tylko spokojnie
<mati75> bastetmilo, Wizard: http://www.kretyn.com/64658
<bastetmilo> mati75: suchar
<gjm> Kasa zawsze się przyda, a przejechać się można, zwłaszcza że qermit jedzie to taniej wyjdzie bo tyle co za paliwo
<Wizard> mati75: Suchar.
<mati75> z basha go posłałem w odpowiednie miejsce
<BlessJah> nie bylo go na bashu
<BlessJah> trash?
<mati75> trash
<Wizard> mati75: Ty nie byłeś obrażony?
<bastetmilo> mati75: więc to Ty jesteś tym kretynem?
<BlessJah> chce ci sie to przegladac?
<qermit> gjm: jest jeden szkopuł, my jedziemy na jeden dzien tylko, a potem nach pozen
<m477> ;/
<mati75> Wizard: nie
<Wizard> :P
<BlessJah> zawsze w jedna strone
<Wizard> A to może coś mylę.
<gjm> Nie no, wkurza mnie
<gjm> qermit: Dobra, jest jeszcze chwila to zobaczę jak tam z połączeniamu
<gjm> połączeniami*
<bastetmilo> oj, chyba Kick Ass dostanie 6 gwiazdek za rozwałki :>
<bastetmilo> gjm: Polski Bus sprawdz
<bastetmilo> tadzik ostatnio tym jechał
<qermit> gjm: z wrocławia był pociąg nocny
<BlessJah> e-podroznik
<qermit> albo polski bus
<bastetmilo> gjm: nawet internet mają :)
<gjm> O, racja. Polski Bus tani i dobry podobno
<gjm> bastetmilo: Słyszałem, moja siostra jeździła
<mati75> gjm: wifi będziesz hackował
<mati75> gjm: albo leć ze mną samolotem
<Damn3d> też polecam
<qermit> mati75: wifi srifi, przez 90% czasu nie ma połączenia z netem
<mati75> qermit: ja wiem
<Damn3d> Polski bus bardzo dobry jest
<Damn3d> moja rodzona siostra zakonna polecała
<Damn3d> bliźniaczka
<qermit> ładna?
<qermit> pokafocie
<bastetmilo> mati75: przecież Ty nie jedziesz na zlot
<gjm> Widziałeś kiedyś ładną siostrę zakonną?
 * mati75 uważa, że qermit chce poruchać
<mati75> bastetmilo: czemu nie?
<mati75> specjalnie z irlandii przyjece
<mati75> przylece*
<bastetmilo> mati75: to ni Ty pisałes ostatnio zeby Cie skreslic?
<mati75> bastetmilo: tak
<bastetmilo> no to Cie skresliłam
<qermit> mati75: mogl bys to ladniej okreslic
<mati75> teraz wszystkie moje plany dały w łeb
<bastetmilo> uhum? To wiec jak?
<bastetmilo> Mam zapisac czy nie?
<mati75> qermit: wykonać bliższy stosunek płciowy z siostrą Damn3d
<mati75> bastetmilo: sam już nie wiem
<qermit> mati75: ale po co mam to robic?
<qermit> nawet jej nie znam
 * qermit chce focie
<bastetmilo>  mati75 zdecyduj się.
<mati75> bastetmilo: dam ci jutro znać
<bastetmilo> W ogóle chce mieć potwierdzone obecności do 7 dni przed zlotem
<BlessJah> i zaliczke
<bastetmilo> plus maile chętnych
<bastetmilo> bo nie bede was na kanale szukac
<BlessJah> sa juz jakies konkrety co do miejsca?
<mati75> bastetmilo na 15 minut przed zlotem ustawi temat na kanale "
<mati75> jak się nie pojawisz dostaniesz bana"
<bastetmilo> lol
<gjm> BlessJah: A co? Wybierasz się że się pytasz?
<qermit> bastetmilo: moze numer fona?
<BlessJah> gjm: zabiore lornetke i bede was stalkowal
<bastetmilo> Kazdy kto potwierdzi na maila uczestnictwo dostanie moj numer telefonu.
<gjm> Zabiorę wiatrówkę i będę szukał kolesia z lornetką
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: co Cie obchodzi zlot na ktorym nie bedziesz?
<BlessJah> spoko
<mati75> przyjadę czołgiem i będę szukał kolesia z wiatrówką
<bastetmilo> Zresztą - miejsce, godzina spotkania, plan wycieczki, knajpa
<bastetmilo> tez zostanie wysłane na maila
<qermit> bastetmilo: bede ci pisał sprośne teksty
<qermit> smsami
<bastetmilo> dla uczestników
<BlessJah> mati75: a ja wezme przescieradlo
<bastetmilo> qermit: poskarże się Twojej żonie :P
<qermit> nie obawiasz sie ze bedziesz nadal ze mną rozmawiać wtedy?
<mati75> aale ceny hoteli to wymiatają
<bastetmilo> mati75: hostel?
<bastetmilo> one sa tanie
<BlessJah> mati75: zwierzyniecki?
<bastetmilo> qermit: coś wymyśle
<bastetmilo> dobranoc o/
<Voldenet> 1st
<gjm> 1st
<m477> 1st
<BlessJah> nie pchajcie się, dla wszystkich starczy dni w roku
<RA1D3N> pewnie duzy ping mieli
<gjm> :>
<jacekowski> 2st
<m477> fail
<BlessJah> m477: ma na was wszystkich ignore po prostu
<m477> still fail
<jacekowski> 1st
<jacekowski> ja tu jade wedlug UTC
<dweller> 00:58 [ jacekowski] 1st
<m477> 2x fail
<BlessJah> 25 Jun 01:20:52 ntpdate[13414]: step time server 213.186.55.204 offset -89.393130 sec
<BlessJah> nigdy nie wiem cyz offset powinienem dodać do swojego czy odjąć
<m477> moze pomnozyc
<BlessJah> to by się wtedy nie nazywało offset
<BlessJah> factor prędzej
<dweller> ja miałem przesunięcie 1s ;3
<m477> gdyby offset sie odejmowalo to by sie nie nazywalo go offsetem -,-
<BlessJah> # ntpd -qg
<BlessJah> ntpd: time slew +0.008027s
<BlessJah> m477: może twój zegarek ma offset względem reszty świata
<BlessJah> i wtedy musisz odjąć
<m477> jak juz to dodac, ale ujemna wartosc
<BlessJah> odjąć ujemną, po zanegowaniu znaku, wszystko jest względne
<BlessJah> m477: nie jest określone czy offset jest liczony czas lokalny względem globalnego czy na odwrót
<m477> wedlug tego co mowisz to GMT+1 i GMT-1 odpowiada tej samej strefie czasowej
<BlessJah> jak żeś do tego doszedł?
<gjm> Opierał się na Twoich wywodach filozoficznych i wyszło tak samo bez sensu
<m477> dobra nie chce mi sie dywagowac
<BlessJah> no właśnie tego nie widzę
<m477> odezwal sie ...
<BlessJah> m477: mi wychodzi jedynie, że to co uważamy za GMT+1 można nazwać GMT-1 a to co znamy jako GMT-1 można nazwać GMT+1, jeśli uznamy że będziemy liczyć inaczej niż do tej pory
<m477> no jak odejmujesz z war.bez.
<m477> boshe
<m477> rozwaz jeszcze jakbys liczyl czas z wnetrza czarnej dziury
<BlessJah> za horyzontem zdarzeń?
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> mieliśmy tylko bryłę sztywną i pole potencjalne :|
<m477> to moze rozwaz nauczenia sie rozpoznawania ironii
<dweller> nie ćpać
<m477> :#
<m477> :3
<gjm> 01:40 < m477> to moze rozwaz nauczenia sie rozpoznawania ironii
<gjm> m477++
<BlessJah> m477: to był sarkazm
<BlessJah> AaaA_: dodaj do autosendcmd ;wait 2000
<BlessJah> będzie czekało dwie sekundy przed wejściem na kanały, teraz spamuje trochę tymi joinami
<ftpd> O, cenne.
<BlessJah> ftpd: wyceń na ile chcesz, na query podam numer konta
<ftpd> autosendcmd = "wait 2000; /^msg nickserv identify jezus";
<ftpd> O tak?
<BlessJah> $ grep wait .irssi/config autosendcmd = "/^msg nickserv id iiUDi234905;wait 2000";
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> erm... kurde
<ftpd> ;-)
<gjm> :>
<BlessJah> jak to zmienic?
#ubuntu-pl 2013-06-17
<jacekowski>  1st
<BlessJah> jacekowski: pytanie 'po co?' jest bezcelowe, prawda?
<TheNumb> 5st
<gjm> 666th
<BlessJah> nie pozostaje mi nic innego jak wzruszyć ramionami i wrócić do swoich zajęć
<ciarek> Czesc, mam dziwny problem z dyskiem - raz dziala normalnie raz okropnie powoli. Program atop pokazuje "avio" okolo 1500 ms, liczba operacji odczytu i zapisu ok 1/sek. Ma ktos pomysl co to moze byc?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: no jest
<jacekowski> BlessJah: w ogole, moga byc dzisiaj problemy, bo PayU ma cos problem z moja karta 
<jacekowski> BlessJah: bank twierdzi ze wszystko jest OK a PayU twierdzi ze bank odrzuca
<BlessJah> dzisiaj? konczy sie coś?
<jacekowski> nom
<BlessJah> kk
<jacekowski> od tygodnia dzwonie na zmiane do payu i banku i nic z tego nie wychodzi
<BlessJah> to nieźle
<jacekowski> (w miedzyczasie placilem ta karta w innych miejscach w internecie)
<jacekowski> wiec to problem z PayU
<kamil__> cze
<kamil__> potrzebuje specja od chemii:)
<gjm> nie ten kanał
<jacekowski> kamil__: ?
<jacekowski> kamil__: czego nie umiesz?
<jacekowski> chemia jest banalna
<jacekowski> zwlaszcza na poziomie gimnazjum i liceu
<jacekowski> m
<bpx03> Witam, pomozcie. Pokazuje mi 100% wait time w top (sredni load > 6) . Praktycznie 0% uzycia cpu, hdd tez idluje. W dmesg widze cos takiego: http://pastebin.com/spGMJd9W    
<bpx03> Czy oznacza to ze problem z dyskiem / kontrolerem / kablem ?
<gjm> Tak.
<gjm> Sprawdź dysk przy użyciu (g)smartctl
<bpx03> dzieki, wolalem sie upewnic niz placic za ticketa w razie czego ;)
<TheNumb> bpx03: sektory Ci się kończą.
<TheNumb> <:
<bpx03> w smarcie niby jest ok... (tak wyskakuje) ale w logu widac ze sie raczej konczy... 
<bpx03> http://pastebin.com/hYsy6zCY
<bpx03>   7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   084   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       326987348
<bpx03>   1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   071   071   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       209206339
<TheNumb> 5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   077   077   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       947
<TheNumb> hr hr hr
<bpx03> czyli chce juz przejsc na emeryture ;)
<bpx03> dzieki TheNumb 
<TheNumb> bpx03: ile ma lat?
<bpx03> to z kimsufi jest...
<TheNumb> a, to nigdy nie wiadomo ;D
<bpx03> :)
<TheNumb> kimsyf to kimsyf
<bpx03> power on hours: 22052
<TheNumb> 2,5 roku
<TheNumb> 197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   091   091   000    Old_age   Always       -       390
<TheNumb> Taa... siada
<TheNumb> bpx03: życzę wytrwałości <:
<TheNumb> W walce z supportem ovh
<bpx03> az tak zle moze byc? :)
<TheNumb> A co, nie zgłaszałeś nigdy niczego w ovh?
<TheNumb> (:
<bpx03> nie ;D
<TheNumb> To się przekonasz.
<TheNumb> W którym oddziale się rozliczasz? 
<TheNumb> Bo jak w polskim to bywa różnie z supportem.
<bpx03> hmm.. w sumie to nie moj problem / server. Ja pomagalem tylko kolesowi zrobic strone i jakies drobne modyfikacje
<bpx03> a teraz padl serwer i....... jest na mnie ;)
<TheNumb> No bo kimsyfa się nie bierze na produkcję ;/
<TheNumb> Nie bez powodu to jest gama budżetowa :F
<bpx03> zeby na ta strone chociaz ze 100 ludzi wchodzilo dziennie (lacznie z bootami) to mozna byloby wziasc cos lepszego ;)
<TheNumb> To już taniej by wyszedł dobry vps
<bpx03> tez tak myslalem, ale nie wiem czemu chcial "dedykowany"
<bpx03> mi to w sumie nawet na reke...
#ubuntu-pl 2013-06-18
<jacekowski> 1st
<buharin> hej, jak odtworzyc wmv
<buharin> na bubuntu
<CookieM> vlc?
<Dreadlish> mplayer
<Drathir> bry...
<Voldenet> vlc nie radzi sobie z wmv
<Voldenet> tzn. radzi sobie tak dobrze jak kiedyś z mkv
<aquila__> masz zainstalowane kodeki?
<TheNumb> vlc nie używa kodeków
<TheNumb> ma to swoje libavcodec i tyle :<
<TheNumb> W zależnościach ciągnie wszystko co potrzebuje.
<jacekowski> radzi sobie z wmv chyba ze szyfrowane
<onedeep69> hej
<onedeep69> hej, mialem pare ciekawych plikow na pendrive, dziewczyna zepsula.
<onedeep69> pen ma teraz niby 8MB pojemnosci
<onedeep69> probuje sie brac za przywracanie i potrzebuje wskazowki. Szukac pod haslami odzyskiwanie tablicy partycji?
<onedeep69> czy cos innego sugerujecie
<Koniczyn> siemanko
<Koniczyn> zastanawia mnie taka kwestia
<Koniczyn> czy jakiemuś bogaczowi opłacałoby się zrobić dystrybucję linuksa dostosowaną dla graczy i innych podmiotów, które wykorzystują oprogramowanie dedykowane dla windowsa?
<Koniczyn> taką dystrybucję, która by całkowicie zdyskwalifikowała windowsy z rynku
<Koniczyn> (bo są płatne, a linuks nie)
<Koniczyn> a tak btw to ta statystyka z tematu jest przeterminowana :P
<Koniczyn> http://ircstats.ubuntu.pl/
<Koniczyn> ta podaje adekwatnie
<Koniczyn> o właśnie
<Koniczyn> i mam takie pytanie
<Koniczyn> czy jak instaluję cokolwiek na ubuntu to jeśli robię to z poziomu sudo to instalowane aplikacje mają możliwość modyfikowania plików systemowych czy mogą tylko korzystać z tego co już jest poinstalowane i pokonfigurowane?
<DaZ> Koniczyn: sudo to jak root :v
<DaZ> wiec jak myslisz
<Koniczyn> że niestety może
<Koniczyn> a myślałem, że będę mógł ogarnąć taki system, który mi pousuwa wszystkie pliki programu zainstalowanego
<Koniczyn> a tak to się nei uda, musiałbym nie dość że zapisywać w jakimś pliku co ten program pozamieniał w plikach systemowych to jeszcze prowadzić dziennik co procesy i demony tego programu na bieżąco robią w plikach systemowych
<Koniczyn> ech...
<Koniczyn> a co z tym bogaczem i distro dla graczy?
<Koniczyn> opłacałoby się to komukolwiek?
<szkodnik> mam glupie pytanie- dziala wam skype?
<eshlox> działa
<szkodnik> ech
<szkodnik> ok
<szkodnik> dzieki
<Voldenet> jacekowski: radzi sobie ale ma zepsutego splittera który zamula się co jakiś czas
<Voldenet> to samo, co kiedyś było z mkv
<Voldenet> tak wygląda wmv na vlc: http://i.imgur.com/yq4FwwW.gif
<Dreadlish> bidnie
<Drathir> Voldenet: niby to rozmycie!
<Drathir> Voldenet: niby to rozmycie?*
<Voldenet> Tak.
<Voldenet> przy czym to było jakiś czas temu, na starym vlc
<Voldenet> niemniej jednak nie sądzę, żeby to mocno poprawili
<jacekowski> Voldenet: u mnie dziala ok
<Voldenet> Nie ze wszystkimi vlc jest ten problem
<Drathir> Voldenet: jesli tak  tomoze plik nie byc kompletny jesli z torrenta byl pobierany, pytanie czy idzie przewijac jak nie to tym bardziej wczesniejsze prawdopodobne... osobiscie proponuje mencoderem, albo avidemuxem przepuscic on naprawic powinien... no chyba ze pewny plik to moze bug w vlc...
<Voldenet> tzn. nie ze wszystkimi mkv
<Voldenet> tfu
<Voldenet> nie ze wszystkimi wersjami wmv
<jacekowski> ja uzywam mplayera
<jacekowski> znacznie lepiej dziaua
<Voldenet> Drathir: a ja proponuję odpalić w windows media playerze, gdzie takich jaj nie ma
<Drathir> z wine?
<Voldenet> co takiego potrafi M$ w tej kwestii, czego nie potrafi vlc? :)
<Voldenet> Nie, ja mam windowsa i linucha naraz
<jacekowski> mplayer a nie media player
<Drathir> Voldenet: kodeki stare?
<jacekowski> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/news.html
<Voldenet> vlc nie używa kodeków
<jacekowski> uzywa wbudowanych
<jacekowski> cos bazowane na dziwnej wersji ffmpega
<Drathir> Voldenet: uzywa - ma wbudowane wlasne...
<Voldenet> no tak, skrót myślowy
<Voldenet> przynajmniej na windowsie
<jacekowski> Voldenet: wez zainstaluj mplayer/smplayer
<jacekowski> Voldenet: i uzywaj
<jacekowski> albo omxplayer
<Voldenet> mam mpc-hc i nie narzekam
<jacekowski> dziala 100x lepiej niz vlc
<Voldenet> a wmv unikam jak ognia
<Voldenet> działałby 100x lepiej jakby z pobranych odcinków plebanii zamieniło się w drugą rodzinę Borgiów :)
<Voldenet> s/z//
<jacekowski> ze niby jak?
<Drathir> Voldenet: mpc-hc ok jest, tez kodeki wbudowane + wsparcie gpu dekodowania...
<Voldenet> nie wiem, używam zewnętrznych i tak
<jacekowski> diałałby 100x lepiej jakby z pobranych odcinków plebanii zamieniło się w drugą rodzinę Borgiów :) ?????????????????????
<Voldenet> bo nvidii kart nie wspiera domyślnie
<jacekowski> tak to mialo byc?
<jacekowski> Voldenet: ^
<Drathir> ale sie wyklada jak l2 jest uruchomione czyli cos korzysta z grafiki 3d chyba...
<Voldenet> jacekowski: damn
<Voldenet> "dz" to dwuznak :<
<jacekowski> nie uzywaj seda jak nie umiesz
<Voldenet> działałby 100x lepiej jakby pobrane odcinki plebanii zamieniły się w drugą rodzinę Borgiów
<Voldenet> jacekowski: umiem, nie zauważyłem
<Voldenet> trochę śmieszne, jakoś 3 miesiące robiłem w przetwarzaniu tekstu regexpami :D
<Voldenet> Drathir: korzysta z akceleracji sprzętowej
<Voldenet> ale nie wspiera dekodowania CUDA
<Drathir> ale niestety na win i slabe kompy bestplayer+k-lite najlepiej dziala...
<Voldenet> a nie po to mam teslę, żeby nie używać CUDA
<Voldenet> (:
<jacekowski> a ja nie chce zeby mi cuda uzywalo jak nie musi
<jacekowski> bo to oznacza ze mi karta nvidii sie wlacza i ciagnie wiecej pradu
<Drathir> Voldenet: a to pewnosci nie mam bo nie korzystalem na nvidii... k-lite jak dobrze pamietam powinien cuda obslugiwac ma chyba z 4 jak  nie wiecej opcji do wyboru w zaawansowanych...
<Drathir> jacekowski: z jednej strony racja, a z drugiej czy nie zadziala oszczedniej niz cpu na obrotach?
<Voldenet> ^ zależy od karty i cpu
<Voldenet> jak masz te piękne procki od AMD co żrą więcej niż toster
<Voldenet> to raczej gpu :)
<Voldenet> zresztą bez CUDA mi CPU nie wyrabia (a to się przy 1080p zdarza za często, bo mam słabe cpu)
<Drathir> ciekawe czy te maszynki do sprawdzania zuzycia pradu mierza tez pobor urzadzenia z wyswietlaniem na zywo wartosci...
<Voldenet> Drathir: tak
<Voldenet> watomierze działają na żywca
<Voldenet> jeszcze kwestia tego, że takie mierzenie chwilowego zużycie prądu jest bez sensu, trzeba potrzymać z godzinę żeby potestować
 * Drathir bedzie sie musial rozgladnac za taka, bo jestem ciekaw jak zuzycie kompa wyglada...
<jacekowski> Drathir: nie bardzo wlasnie
<jacekowski> Drathir: mierzylem, nvidia z optimusem ma bardzo uproszczone zarzadzanie energia
<jacekowski> Drathir: tzn. albo wylaczona albo idzie z pelna moca
<jacekowski> Drathir: tanie watomierze za gowno warte
<jacekowski> Drathir: testowalem takie, niektore potrafilem zrobic tak zeby miec rzeczywiste zuzycie mocy 0W a pokazywalo 200W
<Drathir> jacekowski: zdefiniuj tanie?
<jacekowski> £20 i okolice
<jacekowski> a komputer jest dosyc "trudny" zeby zmierzyc dokladnie
<Drathir> ok dobrze wiedziec, wezme pod uwage przy poszukiwaniach...
<jacekowski> bo obciazenie jest bardzo impulsowe i wspolczynnik mocy ma brzydki
<Quintasan> jacekowski: Czy Ty orientujesz może jak działa darmowa wysyłka na amazonie?
<jacekowski> wiec trzeba robic dosyc "drogi" pomiar True RMS zeby sobie poradzic z impusowym obciazeniem
<jacekowski> i na dodatek trzeba pomiar robic kilkadziesiat/set razy na sekunde zeby miec jakas uzyteczna wartosc mocy
<jacekowski> i to trzeba napiecie i prad mierzyc
<jacekowski> typowe tanie mierniki mierza tylko prad i to przez prosta konwersje do DC 
<jacekowski> dziala idealnie do mierzenia zarowek i podobnych
<jacekowski> Quintasan: co dokladnie?
<jacekowski> Quintasan: bo w UK amazon ma cos co sie nazywa prime
<Quintasan> jacekowski: Ogólnie to przy RPi z amazona mam Eligible for Free Super Saver Delivery
<jacekowski> a
<jacekowski> to trwa tydzien-dwa zeby dostac
<Quintasan> Więc stwierdziłem, że wezmę sobie kilka książek przy których TEŻ mam
<Quintasan> Eligible for Free Super Saver Delivery
<Quintasan> I nagle sru, 17 funtów za wysykłę, ale samo RPi już ma za darmo
<jacekowski> a ty to do PL zamawiasz?
<Quintasan> jacekowski: Tak
<jacekowski> nie wiem czy to dziala tak latwo przy takich zamowieniach
<Quintasan> >Eligible European Destinations
<Quintasan> bla bla bala
<Quintasan> >Minimum Spend Threshold
<Quintasan> >£25
<jacekowski> hmmmmmmmm
<jacekowski> nie wiem
<jacekowski> ja mam prime i mam dostawe na nastepny dzien za darmo
<jacekowski> bez zadnych ograniczen
<Drathir> jacekowski: oj to boli duzo zaleznosci... a tak swoja droga to ciekawe na jak dobrym sprzecie robia pomiary w roznych testach...
<jacekowski> Drathir: roznie
<jacekowski> Drathir: te pomiary przy testach o ile sama wartosc jest niedokladna to porownanie wiecej/mniej jako tako ma sens
<jacekowski> nawet jesli uzywaja taniego prostego 
<jacekowski> ale patrze teraz, potanial ten sprzet bardzo
<jacekowski> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Plug-In-Power-and-Energy-Monitor/dp/B000Q7PJGW
<jacekowski> mierzy wspolczynnik mocy
<jacekowski> i kosztuje £16.99
<jacekowski> co prawda dokladnosc tego bedzie w nie tej klasie co porzadny sprzet pomiarowy
<jacekowski> zrobilem wlasny sprzet taki wlasnie (tylko ze to przemyslowe do montowania na szynie DIN i komunikacji z PLC) i mialem okazje potestowac na ile sie wyniki zmieniaja w miare zmniejszania czestotliwosci probkowania
<jacekowski> i przy ladnym oporowym obciazeniu pomiar 200 razy na sekunde dawal bardzo dobre wyniki
<jacekowski> w momencie gdy podlaczalem brzydkie impulsowe obciazenie, przy 200Hz blad byl rzedu 50%, przy 1000Hz 20%
<jacekowski> a normalnie urzadzenie probkowalo kolo 30kHz i wtedy blad byl ponizej 1%
<Quintasan> jacekowski: A co Prime daje jakbym chciał do PL? Zawsze mogę cofnąć autosubskrypcję po trialu :D
<jacekowski> chyba nic nie daje
<Drathir> fajnie wyglada, ciekawe czy takie w wersji ue tez maja... btw ladna stronke maja zrobiona, przynajmniej smiga szybko nie tak jak allegro...
<jacekowski> daje w UK dostawe za darmo na caly dzien
<jacekowski> na drugi dzien*
<jacekowski> czyli klik i masz nastepnego dnia swoje dobra
<Quintasan> W sumie to jak wezmę te książki używane tak że nie będę miał ich na Kindle'u za mniejsze pieniądze to mnie wyjdzie taniej nawet z doliczoną wysyłką
<jacekowski> napisz do ich supportu o co tu chodzi
<jacekowski> i zobacz czy masz free shipping jak kazde osobno bedziesz mial
<jacekowski> bo moze ktores ma free shipping z ograniczeniami na kraje albo cos
<jacekowski> Drathir: i amazon ma tez to ze przewaznie jest najtanszy
<jacekowski> Drathir: i jak cos jest nie tak to nie ma problemu z nimi
<jacekowski> Drathir: kurier dal dupy, amazon wyslal druga paczke jeszcze tego samego dnia
<Drathir> jacekowski: a tak z ciekawosci jak Oni ta gwarancje nastepnego dnia daja? kurierem to leci?
<jacekowski> royal mail albo kurier
<jacekowski> royal mail dostarcza na drugi dzien 
<jacekowski> tzn. parcelforce ale to czesc royal mail jest
<jacekowski> ale czasami inni kurierzy
<jacekowski> nie wiem od czego to zalezy tak do konca
<jacekowski> i niestety, royal mail zawsze mial paczke na czas, za to reszta dala dupy 
<jacekowski> kurier z DPD poszedl na calosc bo sfalszowal podpis 
<Drathir> ale to i tak lepiej niz w polsce, bo w polsce to z kurierami roznie bywa, a raczej to od sprzedajacego zalezy...
<jacekowski> bo o 13 mi sie pokazala paczka jako dostarczona 
<jacekowski> a tu nic
<jacekowski> ale amazon sie postaral i wyslal paczke jeszcze raz tym razem parcelforce wyslane jako paczka na ten sam dzien
<jacekowski> i przyszlo
<Drathir> jacekowski: co jakosc to jakosc widac...
<jacekowski> wiec jesli chodzi o amazon, nawet marketplace 
<jacekowski> to sobie pilnuja
<Drathir> a z ebay-a czasem korzystales moze tez kiedys?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> ale ebay niestety ma wszystko w dupie
<jacekowski> sprzedawalem atv2 w styczniu, 2 miesiace pozniej idiota wystawil mi negatywa ze sprzedalem "terrible fake"
<jacekowski> ebay stwierdzil ze sie nie miesza
<jacekowski> co moznaby ew. zrozumiec
<jacekowski> ale, poszedlem do sadu z kolesiem, i wygralem
<jacekowski> ze klamal
<jacekowski> i ebay dalej mial to gleboko bo pomimo tego ze sad stwierdzil ze koles klamal to w wyroku nie bylo nic ze ebay ma komentarz usunac (bylo ze koles ma usunac - ale to minelo tyle czasu ze on nie moze)
<jacekowski> a ebay dalej stwierdzil ze to nie ich problem
<Drathir> a to niemila przygoda i nie za dobrze swiadczy, jeden plus, ze choc w czesci dobrze aie skonczyla...
<jacekowski> no wlasnie nie
<jacekowski> bo poszedlem do sadu wlasnie tylko o ten komentarz
<jacekowski> bo koles zaplacil za wszystko
<jacekowski> i to zeby nie bylo watpliwosci
<jacekowski> to ebay jest tutaj wyjatkiem
<jacekowski> wiekszosc sklepow idzie w strone frontem do klienta
<jacekowski> co prawda amazon troche bardziej niz reszta
<Drathir> no tak z komentarzem to support dal ciala :/ ale jedno dobre, ze jakby co i bylo potrzeba to masz potwierdzone wszystko...
<buharin> omg co jest z ta java
<buharin> biore gotowy projekt i mi nie dziala
<Voldenet> ^ to jest ta słynna przenośność
<Voldenet> generalnie można przenosić kod między systemami, ale nie projekty eclipse :D
#ubuntu-pl 2013-06-19
<mucha090> powitać
<mucha090> czy macie może pomysł jak zrobić coś w stylu wchodzenie w określonych dniach i to godzine dziennie
<mucha090> ubuntu 12.04 z kde
<mucha090> yyy dobra\
<mucha090> to może inne pytanie
<mucha090> czy zapoznaliście się z timekpr?
<gjm> Wchodzenie gdzie?
<mucha090> wchodzenie na konto usera
<Drathir> bry...
<Drathir> zapewne cos w stylu ochrony rodzicielskiej...
<Drathir> moze cos w stylu crona dodac w okreslonych godzinach shutdown -h now ?
<Drathir> choc nie wiem jak to by dzialalo tylko to mi narazie na mysl przychodzi... :/
<Drathir> mucha090: ^^
#ubuntu-pl 2013-06-20
<gjm> ziew
<bastetmilo> do roboty a nie ziewasz@
<gjm> W tym kraju nie ma pracy dla ludzi z moim wykształceniem.
<bastetmilo> gjm: coś mnie ominęło i skonczyłeś jakąś administracje?
<Drathir> bry...
<gjm> Po administracji miałbym robotę w MC.
<gjm> Nie no, żartuję.
<corndip> hi yall
<corndip> just got ubuntu and wanna learn how to use my way around it
<prs> re
<prs> jak wymusić w unity-2d żeby gvim zawsze był odpalany domyślnie na pełnym ekranie?
<prs> w sensie zmaksymalizowany a nie w takim małym okieneczku.
<gram_w_pokera> Witam. Jak przyspieszyć dysk?
<gram_w_pokera> Nosz kurwa czy tu wszyscy śpią?
<gjm> Słownictwo.
<gram_w_pokera> Skąd wiesz?
<gjm> "Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj"
<gram_w_pokera> Lać mi się chce
<gram_w_pokera> Szybko!
<gjm> http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2009/09/speeding-up-linux-using-hdparm-optimize.html
<gjm> ↑
<gram_w_pokera> Fachmeni
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/q92el3l> (at linuxpoison.blogspot.com)
<gjm> Albo zainwestuj w SSD.
<gram_w_pokera> Mam za starego lapa
<gjm> To lepiej dołożyć RAMu.
<gram_w_pokera> I ramdisk zrobić?
<gjm> Nie, po prostu dołożyć.
<gjm> Zainteresowałbym się też stanem dysku.
<gram_w_pokera> Mam 2gb a wykorzystuje max600
<gjm> Ile lat ma dysk?
<gjm> Nic nie zgrzyta?
<arek> nic nie puka?ssd k
<gram_w_pokera> Stary seagate momentus 5400.2 60gb
<gram_w_pokera> Stan dobry
<gjm> Dobry bo tak zakładasz czy dobry bo sprawdzałeś?
<gram_w_pokera> Po refubrished
<gram_w_pokera> Mały przebieg
<gram_w_pokera> Odnowiony
<gram_w_pokera> 1000godzin pracy
<gjm> No to rzeczywiście mały przebieg.
<gram_w_pokera> Może da się ustawiać APM i AAM
<gram_w_pokera> Dzisiaj go dostałem
<gjm> Do tego chyba służy hdparm.
<gram_w_pokera> Ale czy na stało ustawia?
<gjm> Nie pamiętam.
<gram_w_pokera> Dowiedzieć
<gram_w_pokera> Się
<gjm> hahaha
<gjm> Dobry żart.
<gram_w_pokera> Nom
<gram_w_pokera> Leń jesteś
<gjm> Mój dysk?
<gram_w_pokera> Ja pytam ty odpowiadasz
<gjm> Chyba Ci się coś pomyliło.
<gram_w_pokera> Ja zadaje pytanie do experta to oczekuje odpowiedzi
<gjm> To się nazywa "postawa roszczeniowa" której nie toleruję.
<gram_w_pokera> Takie życie nic nie poradzę
<gjm> Inteligentni ludzie radzą sobie sami, o pomoc _proszą_ (tak, jest takie słowo) dopiero kiedy nie są w stanie poradzić sobie sami.
<gram_w_pokera> Dzielić się wiedzą trzeba żeby ten głupszy się nauczył i dalej przekazywał wiedzę
<gjm> Dzielę sie z ludźmi którzy zachowują się kulturalnie.
<gram_w_pokera> Proszę to mówią kobiety jak chcą kasę
<gjm> Z kim ja rozmawiam…
<gram_w_pokera> Z mężczyzną
<CookieM> http://www.nrcnext.nl/files/2011/08/bert-ernie-kleipoppen.jpg
<beboj> witam , cdrom sie montuje tak samo jak jak dyski ? :sudo mount fdisk -l ?
<beboj> :P
<jacekn> beboj: montuje ta sama komenda ale nie sudo mount fdisk -l. mozesz np. sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom (zalezy jakie masz urzadzenie)
<beboj> k thx
<beboj> tfu chodzilo mi o fdisk -l 
<beboj> juz mam
<michal__> elo
#ubuntu-pl 2013-06-21
<NightWish`> 13
<beboj> witam , mam nastepujacy problemik , zainstalowalem binarke iceweasela stad http://pkgs.org/download/iceweasel   , i jak moge wywolac ta przegladarke? komenda iceweasel ani firefox nie reaguja..
<beboj> cala instalacj aprzebiegla pomyslnie dogralem potrzebne biblioteki itp itd
<TheNumb> beboj: a po co Ci iceweasel? Przecież standardowo masz zainstalowanego firefoxa.
<TheNumb> beboj: dpkg -L nazwapakietu i zobacz jak się nazywa binarka
<TheNumb> http://pkgs.org/debian-experimental/debian-main-amd64/iceweasel_21.0-1_amd64.deb.html
<TheNumb> Albo nawet tutaj masz
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/ojrof6d> (at pkgs.org)
<beboj> thx za pomoc
<mucha090> witajcie
<TheNumb> Witamy!
<Drathir> bry...
<Quintasan> \o
<BlessJah> `seen BlessJah 
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: BlessJah was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 4 days, 7 hours, 40 minutes, and 48 seconds ago: <BlessJah> to nieźle
<BlessJah> szybszy od własnego cienia :]
<TheNumb> ooooorła cieeeeń
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: ping
<gjm> PING Quintasan (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<gjm> From Quintasan icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<bastetmilo> h a h a
<gjm> hihi
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: a może Ty się orientujesz czy Sesje Linuksową nagrywał styk?
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: chyba tak
<bastetmilo> ok, dzięki TheNumb :)
<Stirlitz_> jacie nawet żaby nam nalały
<TheNumb> Stirlitz_: że co?
<Stirlitz_> w siatkówkę
<Stirlitz_> do tego wygrali naszymi błędami
<gjm> Dziwne by było jakby wygrali swoimi błędami.
<Stirlitz_> uhm
<Stirlitz_> jestem rozedrgany, przepraszam
#ubuntu-pl 2013-06-22
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: styk iirc robił transmisję, więc pewnie mają i nagranie
<beboj> witam, mam maly problem z bibliotekami namieszalem zbyt ostro i nie moge sie z tym uporac : The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<beboj>  libfontconfig1 : Depends: fontconfig-config (= 2.9.0-7.1) but 2.8.0-3ubuntu9.1 is installed
<beboj>                   Breaks: libfontconfig1:i386 (!= 2.9.0-7.1) but 2.8.0-3ubuntu9.1 is installed
<beboj>  libfontconfig1:i386 : Breaks: libfontconfig1 (!= 2.8.0-3ubuntu9.1) but 2.9.0-7.1 is installed
<beboj>  libfontconfig1-dev : Depends: libfontconfig1 (= 2.8.0-3ubuntu9.1) but 2.9.0-7.1 is installed
<beboj> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<beboj> E: Unable to correct dependencies
<beboj> probowalem pojedynczo jest usunanac apt-get i nic , aptitude inwazyjnie chce usunac wszystkei zaleznosci , oczyiwscie apt-get -f install nie pomaga..
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: oo. Transmisja... Dzięki za info.
<Drathir> bry...
<Drathir> beboj_: moze  sprawdz wszystkie repo dodane recznie ?
<beboj> namacilem via dpkg , problem w tym ze nie moge jej tak samo usunac przez dpkg 
<beboj> repo mam ok
<beboj_> dogrywalem recznie biblioteki pod iceweasela w ubuntu...
<Drathir> beboj_: jakie to ma zaleznosci przy usuwaniu, wkleilbys na jakiegos pastebina?
<Drathir> wszystkich 3 paczek
<Drathir> *-dev przewaznie mozna usunac, bo rzadko sa stosowane tak mi sie zdaje zwlaszcza do budowania sie takich uzywa...
<beboj_> kk
<Drathir> ale cos wydaje mi sie ze jak za duzo zaleznosci w systemie bedzie chcialo usunac to najbezpieczniej byloby ale pwenosci nie mam jak sie zachowa: -f wyrzucic -dev i tez z -f zainstalowac fontconfig-config libfontconfig1:i386 ...
<Drathir> beboj_: swojego czasu aptitude wiele razy mi pomogl nawet jak apt sobie nie radzil...
<Drathir> tfu synaptic*
 * Drathir musi uzupelnic niedobory herbatki chyba... 
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: Tak, SL nagrywał STYK
<bastetmilo> :D
<matrick> hej
<matrick> Dziś po uruchomieniu chrome pojawiła mi się przypięta karta z konfiguracją feedly i nie mogę jej wyłączyć w żaden sposób. Czy ktoś może mi poradzić jak zamknąć tą kartę?
<matrick> odpięcie i ctr+w działa ale przy kolejnym uruchomieniu podpięta karta znów się pojawia
<jacekowski> wylacz dodatek od feedl
<jacekowski> y
<matrick> usunąłem go i nadal po restarcie przeglądarki włącza się przypięta karta
<matrick> dobra sprawa była błaha i już sobie z nią poradziłem
<matrick> gdyby ktoś miał podobny problem: "Unpin the tab. 
<matrick> Do NOT close the tab after doing this. 
<matrick> Leave the tab open and close the google chrome window with the cross in the top right hand corner of the screen. 
<matrick> When you reopen google chrome the tab should no longer be pinned."
<beboj_>  beboj_: masakracja nie moge sie uporac z tym o to moj paste z zaleznosciami http://pastebin.com/EPR7bBT2
<beboj_> 14:57  beboj_: uzywam x'ow , musze instalowac synaptica?
<beboj_> 14:58  beboj_: i tak juz czesc sprzatnolem ale tych nie moge cos ;/
<Drathir> beboj_: wow sporo tych zaleznosci ale usuwanie moim zdaniem raczej odpada... synaptic to nakladka tak jakby...
<Drathir> beboj_: sprobuj przez apt-get install  fontconfig-config libfontconfig1:i386 osobno zainstalowac i zobaczyc co powie... ale wpierw synapticiem jednak bym sprobowal...
<sebastian__> Witam, wie ktoś jak zmienić tło/tapetę w grub 1.99-27? Mój system Debian Jessie 
<Mikato> siema
<Mikato> mam problem, nie moge wejsc do udostepnianego katalogu na systemie os x mountain lion po sambie z systemu centos, centos widzi siec, widzi grupe, widzi zasoby ale nie moge wejsc za pomoca uzytkownika i hasla
<Mikato> tak samo nie moge wejsc do udostepnianego katalogu win7
<Mikato> z centosa oczywiscie
<Drathir> ktos moze posiada dzialajaca konfiguracje deluge dla osobnego uzytkownika deluge z grupa deluge?
<Drathir> zeby deluged + web startowalo przed zalogowaniem sie usera?
<Stirlitz_> Drathir, ja tam nie znam deluge ale z transmission web nie ma problemu
<Dreadlish> Drathir: zrób sobie normalnie usera
<Dreadlish> Drathir: i w cronie mu wpisz
<Dreadlish> @reboot deluged
<Dreadlish> i @reboot deluge-web
<Stirlitz_> poza tym kto jeszcze używa torrentów?
<Dreadlish> ja?
<Drathir> Stirlitz_: a cos lepszego jest?
<Dreadlish> ;D
<jacekowski> ja mam rtorrenta i roksuje rulezem
<Dreadlish> Drathir: ew. napisz sobie skrypt, który Ci robi su -c "deluge" deluge
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: nie potrafi głupich magnet linków.
<Stirlitz_> jacekowski, rtorrent przy transmission jest cienki
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: potrafi
<Stirlitz_> poza tym nie trzeba zadnego serwera itp
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: to albo coś dodali, albo głupoty gadasz ;)
<Drathir> Dreadlish: ok dziekuje sprawdze to tez jak sie zachowa
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: jakies 2 lata temu dodali
<Stirlitz_> Drathir, nie wiem czy jest do muzyki mam spotify do telewizji cyfrę i tak nienadążam 
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: rtorrent byl jednym z pierwszych klientow ktory mial magnet linki
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: dobra, i tak wolę deluge.
<Drathir> Stirlitz_: osobiscie korzystajac z roznych od deluge szybszego nie znalazlem zwlaszcza na slabych torrentach...
<Drathir> ale to moze byc tylko wrazenie... :/
<jacekowski> Stirlitz_: jakie serwery trzeba do rtorrenta niby?
<Stirlitz_> jacekowski, nie trzeba serwera www do rtorenta? moze cos poplatałem
<Dreadlish> Stirlitz_: nie trzeba.
<Dreadlish> Stirlitz_: prędzej do fluxtorrenta, czy czegoś w ten deseń
<jacekowski> nigdy nie trzeba bylo
<Dreadlish> Stirlitz_: czy tam rutorrenta
<Stirlitz_> to pewnie z czymś innym mylę
<jacekowski> rtorrent to jest konsolowy program ktory ma UI w ncurses
<Dreadlish> Stirlitz_: ale rutorrent to frontend do rtorrenta
<Stirlitz_> aaa
<Drathir> Stirlitz_: a po co serwer? deluge nawet z hasha sobie poradzi i po dht czy jak mu tam wyszuka...
<jacekowski> mozna miec rutorrent albo wtorrent albo jakies inne UI po www
<jacekowski> ale nie jest to wymagana rzecz
<Stirlitz_> o własnie wtorrent
<jacekowski> sa rowniez normalne graficzne klienty
<jacekowski> ale sam rtorrent dziala w konsoli
<Drathir> Stirlitz_: do osiolka serwery trzeba emula...
<Stirlitz_> nie wiem transmision ma to graficzne i  niegraficzne odpalasz i działa
 * Drathir nie lubi e-mula...
<Stirlitz_> jacekowski, tak chodziło o frontendy do rtorrenta
<Stirlitz_> Drathir, to emule jeszcze działa?
 * Stirlitz_ sie zdziwił
<Dreadlish> działa, działa
<Dreadlish> a przynajmniej z tego co widziałem.
<Stirlitz_> a pamietacie audiogalaxy?
<Stirlitz_> to mniej wiecej czasy SDI w Polsce
<jacekowski> ja pamietam napstera
<jacekowski> i czasy SDI
<jacekowski> SDI to byl wypas
 * Dreadlish miał sdi
<Dreadlish> jeszcze gdzieś magiczne pudełko ericssona leży...
<Stirlitz_> jacekowski, audiogalaxy było długo przed nap[sterem
<Stirlitz_> a na sdi dało sie dopchać bo tam kolejki obowiązywały
<jacekowski> wiki twierdzi ze audiogalaxy to 98 a napster 99
<Stirlitz_> w ogóle to był mój pierwszy serwer SDI + 386 DX
<Stirlitz_> i Freesco
<Stirlitz_> na dyskietce ;)
<jacekowski> to byly czasy
<jacekowski> kernel i caly userland z X sie miescil na 2 dyskietkach
<jacekowski> a teraz trzeba 30 dyskietek na sam kernel
<jacekowski> z modulami
<Dreadlish> albo dyskietka z pxe i kawał neta.
<jacekowski> odpalalem kiedys linuxa na komputerze z 12MB ramu
<Stirlitz_> ten 386 maj 2 a potem 4
<Stirlitz_> miał*
<jacekowski> tylko ze ja "nowe" 2.6 kernele odpalalem
<Stirlitz_> a potem miał 80MB dysk (szaleństwo)
<Stirlitz_> na freesco to chyba 1.x było
<jacekowski> najstarszy kernel jaki ja mialem to bylo 2.2
<jacekowski> w okolicach 2000
<jacekowski> i debian potato
<jacekowski> a to byly czasy ze nie mialem cdromu na IDE tylko podlaczanego przez specjalny kontroler
<jacekowski> i karta dzwiekowa miala kontroler taki tez
<jacekowski> na ISA
<Stirlitz_> tak potato było u mnie po freesco jak 486 dostałem ;)
<jacekowski> wiec trzeba bylo zaladowac sterowniki do karty dzwiekowej najpierw
<jacekowski> potem do cdromu
<jacekowski> a ze to bylo isa pnp a linux tego wtedy jeszcze nie umial 
<Stirlitz_> mam jeszce w graciarni taki dysk 20MB 5"
<Stirlitz_> ze 3 kilo waży
<jacekowski> to trzeba bylo windowsa odpalic, zapisac jakie irq/dma/adresy sie ustawily i potem zrestartowac i zaladowac moduly z takimi parametrami
<Stirlitz_> a w ogóle dos i High memory i kombinacje zeby costam załadować
<jacekowski> a no i jeszcze odpalanie instalacji loadlinem
<jacekowski> i nagrywanie dyskietek rawritem
<jacekowski> i lilo
<Stirlitz_> a moje 4letnie dziecko klika po tablecie z procem 1,6 i 2GB ram ;)
<jacekowski> lilo tyle problemow robilo
<jacekowski> i potem nagle tak samo z siebie plulo LiLiLiLiLI......i tyle bylo z bootowania
<jacekowski> albo samo Li
<Stirlitz_> a tablet kosztuje 1/100 tego komutera
<jacekowski> lilo jak na tak prosty bootloader potrafilo niezadzialac na tyle roznych mozliwych sposobow
<Stirlitz_> mój pierwszy komputer kosztował coś koło 6K na dzisiejsze tyle ze zarabiałem wtedy 500 zł
<Stirlitz_> pentuim 100
<jacekowski> no ojciec mi opowiadal, ze to bylo albo komputer albo samochod
<Stirlitz_> no spłacałem 3 lata
<kot_> Witam
<jacekowski> hau hau
<Dreadlish> troll ;D
<kot_> Pomogla by mi jakas dobra dusza ? Mam problem z dyskiem pod Ubuntu ?
<Dreadlish> nie wiemy, czy masz problem z dyskiem.
<kretu> opisz problem, łatwiej będzie pomóc
<kot_> ok
<kot_> Sprzet : HP Pavilion 10-b020ew, System : Ubuntu : 12.04 (odpalony z pena), Problem : Nie moge dostac sie do dysku, urzadzenie jest widoczne (/dev/sda1), ale proba odczytu/montowania konczy sie bledem wejscia/wyjscia.
<kot_> * 15-b020ew
<Stirlitz_> kot io-error niespecjalnie dobrze prorokuje
<kretu> bad sectory na dysku wyczuwam
<Stirlitz_> jest taki fajny soft a własciwie taka płytka nie bardzo legalna
<Stirlitz_> i juz pare razy ratowało mi tyłek, linux nie potrafił zamontować a toto odczytało dane
<gjm> omujborze, czasy dx386
<Stirlitz_> gjm, curz ')
<kretu> Stirlitz_: hirens?
<Stirlitz_> kretu, uhm
<kretu> fakt, w niektórych wypadkach da rade jeszcze kopie posektorową zrobić
<gjm> pierwszy prince of persia, pierwszy nacar, jeszcze jakieś inne gierki, dysk 300MB (chyba coś koło tego)
<gjm> piękne czasy
<gjm> nascar*
<Stirlitz_> kretu, to ma jakis fajny "algorytm" pomijania badów
<kretu> a, hdd regenerator
<kot_> Chyba jednak wole nie grzebac, po pierwsze sprzet nie moj, po drugie jeszcze na gwarancji.
<kretu> prawda
<Stirlitz_> nie, chodzi o samo czytanie, po prostu pomija
<kot_> Hmm...
<kretu> hmm
<Stirlitz_> hdd regenerator wiecej psuje niz naprawia
<kretu> Stirlitz_: 1 na 10 przypadkół pomaga
<kot_> Jak sie ten soft nazywa ?
<kretu> *przypadków
<gjm> nazywa się: nie stawiaj spacji przed znakiem zapytania
<jacekowski> ddrescue
<kretu> iso nazywa się hirens boot cd
<Stirlitz_> jacekowski, niedziała jak są bady
<jacekowski> ddrescue jest wlasnie po to zeby bady pomijac
<kretu> Stirlitz_: kilka razy udało mi się odratować syfgejt disk łizardem
<Stirlitz_> ogólnie na bady najlepszy jest backup ale to juz wszyscy (!) wiedzą
<jacekowski> ja mam dzienny backup 
<jacekowski> i bady i pady i cale zlo tego swiata mi nie straszne
<Stirlitz_> kretu, kazdy przypadek w tym hmmm przypadku jest inny
<gjm> 1. przemonotować dysk do ro, 2. skopiować co się da 3. próbować odzyskiwać
<kretu> mądrala
<kot_> A i jeszcze jedno, na tym laptopie jest/dziala/utrudnia zycie UEFI, oraz jakies podpisywanie systemu. Wiec odpalenie samego Ubuntu wymagalo troche zabawy, nie wiem czy to co mi poleciliscie tez zadziala.
<kretu> pisał kolega, ze nie może zamontować
<Stirlitz_> gjm, on ma io error wiec nic nie zamontuje
<jacekowski> kot_: mozesz odpalic w legacy trybie 
<jacekowski> kot_: bez danego problemu
<jacekowski> kot_: tak samo jak secure boot sie da wylaczyc
<kot_> Stirlitz_: Mnie tego tlumaczyc nie trzeba, ale wez tu wytlumacz to userowi, ktory przynosi ci sprzet i mowi ze, "popsulo sie".
<gjm> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Stirlitz_> najwazniejszed spróbowac zrobic kopię sektor w sektor
<gjm> "Remount all mounted filesystems in read-only mode"
<Stirlitz_> potem grzebac
<gjm> nie da się?
<kot_> gjm: One nawet nie sa zamontowane.
<Stirlitz_> gjm IO error
<gjm> jaki ten error? niech pokaże dmesga
<gjm> ale wcale bym się nie zdziwił
<kot_> gjm: Ok, tylko to chwile zajmie (brak neta na tej maszynie).
<gjm> nie no, ja i tak idę spać, więc za bardzo nie pomogę
<kot_> No dobra, to zostaje ten hirens boot.
<kot_> Ja zasysam obraz iso, a wszystkim udzielajacym sie dziekuje za pomoc.
<kot_> Dobrej nocy wam zycze.
<julek> czesc
<julek> zyje ten kanal jeszcze?
<Drathir> witam...
<Drathir> zyje, zyje...
<Stirlitz_> ogólnie "kanał"
<julek> rok mnie nie bylo i 2 znane nicki, to nie jest zle ;)
<Drathir> julek: stali bywalcy tak szybko nie uciekaja hrhr
<anemus> ale powoli wymierają...
<julek> :)
<julek> ja kiedys bylem prawie "stalym bywalcem" ;)
<Dreadlish> kiedyś
<Dreadlish> ja stąd połowy ludzi nie widziałem piszących
<anemus> znaczy odpaliłeś irssi na shellu i zapomniałeś?
<Dreadlish> pewnie część ludzi tak tu jest
<Dreadlish> autojoin szkodzi rly.
<Dreadlish> siedzi człowiek jak na jakiejś trupiarni
<anemus> ty umrzesz, a twój shell będzie żyć wiecznie... znaczy dopóki opłacony
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> dobre porównanie
<Stirlitz_> a najgorsza ta chmura panie
<anemus> oj tam, chmura dobra jest - jak piorun z(w) niej pierdyknie to i dane się wyleją
<Stirlitz_> uhm
<Stirlitz_> chmura jest do dupy, wszystko jest do dupy
<Stirlitz_> zakładając że to normalny świat jest to jak to wygląda?
<julek> hueh
<Stirlitz_> normalne jest że co 15ms ktoś sprawdza czy masz zamknięte drzwi?
<anemus> Stirlitz_: drzwi do kibelka muszą być zawsze otwarte... no prawie zawsze ;)
#ubuntu-pl 2013-06-23
<Wizard> U, bida.
<gjm> Chyba Ty!
<Wizard> Zdecydowanie.
<Wizard> DaZ: :*
<DaZ> ~~*:
<Wizard> gjm: No jak nie bida? Od godziny nikogo nie było!
<gjm> Nie no, bida. Rzadko kiedy ktoś się odzywa.
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Prawdziwi Ubunciarze siedzą na forumach.
<kretu> teraz to chyba tylko na gejbooku
<Drathir> bry...
<BlessJah> o/
<BlessJah> ale się aktywowali nagle
<BlessJah> i julek był i Stirlitz_ się odezwał
<BlessJah> DaZa widzę i Wizarda
 * gjm hides
<BlessJah> gjm: ty też, ale ty cały czas siedzisz
<buharin> tak sie zastanawiam ktos wlasciwie kupuje Suse Basic
<buharin> i czym sie to rozni od Ubuntu?
<Quintasan> \o
<BlessJah> Quintasan: o/
<Biszkopcik> hi
<Biszkopcik> mam pytanko
<gjm> ¿
<Biszkopcik> jak w ubuntu server zrobic cos takiego, zeby po apt upgrade nie restartowal mi aktualizowanej aplikacji
<Biszkopcik> tylko po prostu zostawial ja dzialajaca
<gjm> nie wiem
<gjm> może ftpd wie bo miał
<Biszkopcik> ftpd: ping
<gjm> 19:40 Starting query in freenode with IUZiAlberZippa
<gjm> 19:40 < Zdejmiesz mi +q będę grzeczny 
<gjm> Brakowału to lolcontentu.
<gjm> pomyliłem się
<Dreadlish> lawl
<ftpd> Co?
<gjm> Nintendo!
<gjm> hihi
<ftpd> Embulko.
<gjm> 19:05    Biszkopcik │ jak w ubuntu server zrobic cos takiego, zeby po apt upgrade nie  restartowal mi aktualizowanej aplikacji
<gjm> 19:05    Biszkopcik │ tylko po prostu zostawial ja dzialajaca
<gjm> może wiesz?
<ftpd> No, da się.
<ftpd> Robisz sobie /root/jezus, a w nim symlinki do /bin/true nazywające się initctl, restart, start, stop, start-stop-daemon service i tak dalej.
<ftpd> I potem PATH=/root/jezus apt-get upgrade
<gjm> Biszkopcik: ↑
<ftpd> Takie trochę durne, ale jak koniecznie chcesz...
<gjm> Żebym jeszcze miał Ubuntu…
<Drathir> ftpd: to sa dopiero cheaty ++
<ftpd> No nie? ;-)
<gjm> hrhr
<Biszkopcik> niezle
<Biszkopcik> potem obadam 
#ubuntu-pl 2014-06-16
<gregorijus> witam. jak w ubuntu 14.04 zrobić times new roman?
<gregorijus> kilka razy próbowałem coś instalować, ale nie poszło...
<Dreadlish> msttcorefonts - mówi Ci to coś?
<gregorijus> mówi
<Dreadlish> no to zainstaluj sobie.
<gregorijus> gzegozas@gzegozas-K53E:~$ sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<gregorijus> [sudo] password for gzegozas:
<gregorijus> no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory
<gregorijus> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Dreadlish> to zgłaszaj na bugzillę.
<Dreadlish> poza tym
<Dreadlish> albo
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> używasz samby?
<gregorijus> chyba nie, bo  nwm co to
<Dreadlish> udostępnianie plików z windowsa.
<gregorijus> raczej nie używam
<gregorijus> bo już nigdzie nie mam windowsa
<Dreadlish> to wywal libpam-smbpass
<gregorijus> jaką komendą>
<Dreadlish> włącznie z sambą i resztą spółki - ale to zrobi z automatu
<Dreadlish> sudo apt-get remove --purge libpam-smbpass =.=
<Dreadlish> a jak nie da to zrób sudo dpkg --configure -a najpierw
<gregorijus> gzegozas@gzegozas-K53E:~$ sudo apt-get remove --purge libpam-smbpass =.=
<gregorijus> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Dreadlish> no to zrób
<Dreadlish> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Dreadlish> i naucz się czytać komunikaty przy okazji.
<gregorijus> E: Couldn't find any package by regex '=.'
<gregorijus> to już po sudo dpkg --configure -a i  sudo apt-get remove --purge libpam-smbpass =.=
<Dreadlish> ja pieprze
<Dreadlish> człowieku
<Dreadlish> '=.=' to była emotka.
<gregorijus> :D
<Dreadlish> gjm: weź mi daj cegłę.
<gregorijus> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<gregorijus> bez emotki :D
<Dreadlish> a linijka wcześniej?
<gregorijus>  python-cupshelpers
<Dreadlish> jeszcze linijka wcześniej...
<Dreadlish> kurde, wklej cały komunikat na http://wklej.to
<gregorijus> po litewsku - że w czasie opracowania były błędy
<gregorijus> litewski linux mam
<Dreadlish> jezu gówno mnie obchodzi po litewsku
<Dreadlish> cały komunikat rzucaj
<gregorijus> :D
<Dreadlish> więcej z niego wywnioskuje, niż Ty z znajomością litewskiego.
<gregorijus> zara, nie wpieniaj się :D
<Dreadlish> bo mnie to irytuje ;D
<Dreadlish> nie irytowałoby Cie, gdybyś próbował komuś pomóc, a on i tak by po swojemu zrobił?
<gregorijus> http://wklej.org/id/1393709/ :D
<gregorijus> wiesz, w pracy pedagogicznej za 12 lat to codzienność :D
<Dreadlish> apt-get remove python-cupshelpers
<Dreadlish> i potem rób cokolwiek.
<Dreadlish> ja musze zwijać
<gregorijus> E: Nepavyko atverti rakinimo failo /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<gregorijus> E: Nepavyko užrakinti administravimo aplanko (/var/lib/dpkg/), ar esate administratorius?
<Dreadlish> z roota.
<Dreadlish> sudo
<gregorijus> a :D
<Dreadlish> na początku
 * gjm daje Dreadlishowi cegłę
 * Dreadlish rzuca cegłą gdzieś w jakiegoś nieokreślonego idiotę, coby nikogo nie obrazić.
 * gregorijus czuje się zaszczycony, bo akurat stroi dom :D
<gjm> Dreadlish: Za 3 punkty!
<gregorijus> fonty python czymś mi pomoże?
<bastetmilo> Cześć Cukiereczki, troszkę spamu mam dziś dla Was
<bastetmilo> Taka mała imprezka w Warszawie się szykuje, wstęp wolny, nawet piwo będzie dla pełnoletnich https://www.facebook.com/events/235964813271243/
<gjm> A jak jestem niepełnoletni?
<jacekowski>  bastetmilo a mozna bez facebooka
<gjm> masz, events/235964813271243/
<jacekowski> a dupa
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: można
<gjm> albo nie, https://www..com/events/235964813271243/
<jacekowski> bede w NZ wtedy
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: http://wordup.waw.pl/wordup-warszawa-2/
<bastetmilo> tfu
<bastetmilo> nie to
<bastetmilo> to: http://wordup.waw.pl/wordup-warszawa-3/
<jacekowski> i tak mnie nie bedzie w tym czasie
<bastetmilo> trudno :)
<xdudi> szkoda ze w warszawie :P
<bastetmilo> xdudi: a w jakim miescie by Ci pasowało?
<xdudi> bastetmilo: krakuf
<bastetmilo> xdudi: 4 razy w roku Kraków robi te eventy. Najbliższy pod koniec lipca.
<xdudi> bastetmilo: bedzie tam cos procz pustego chlania? :)
<bastetmilo> xdudi: nie uprawiamy nigdy pustego chlania.
<bastetmilo> http://wordup.krakow.pl/
<xdudi> bastetmilo: a co uprawiacie?
<bastetmilo> link wyżej
<xdudi> tylko webowka?
<bastetmilo> nie rozumiem pytania
<xdudi> pytam czy beda tam tylko ludzie ktorzy tylko robia serwisy webowe
<bastetmilo> Zazwyczaj nie.
<drathir> bry...
<Lakii> czesc
<gjm> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Qipwdn5uLUg/U57Whp3Kd1I/AAAAAAAAARk/GYnJNv-JbIU/s640/ubuntu-drivers-looks-legit.png
<Nightray_> witam
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<Ashiren> portugalia dostaje rzyc
<shuman> :)
<Nightray_> jak mam zainstalować polski słownik do kadu/aspell?
<Ashiren> :c
<Tracerneo> apt-getem
<Nighray> chciałem wyjśc z jednego kanału i wywaliłem całe irssi
<Nighray> Wiecie jak zainstalować ten polski słownik?
<Ashiren> kadu -> wtyczki
<shuman> wiemy!
<shuman> :)
<Ashiren> i sprawdzanie pisowni
<Nighray> mhm ale tam nie mam polskiego :D
<Nighray> i tu jest problem
<Ashiren> apt-get install aspell-pl :?
<Nighray> mam paczkę do aspell bo niby to jest ten słownik ale nie mam pojecia co z tym zrobic
<Ashiren> moze masz sam silnik (aspell) bez polskiego
<Nightray`> Ashiren: thank you, sir!
<Nightray`> działa
<Nightray`> tak, zapewne miałem sam aspell bo jestem na angielskiej wersji ubuntu
<Nightray`> zboczenie zawodowe
<Nightray`> jest jakaś dobra alternatywa dla kadu?
<Nightray`> pidgin mi średnio pauje
<Nightray`> pasuje*
<Dreadlish> pidgin.
<Nightray`> pidgina jakoś specjalnie nie lubie
<Dreadlish> bo?
<greck> moze ma uraz do golebi
<Nightray`> nie wiem... nie moja estetyka
<Nightray`> za pewne są skórki, pluginy i pierdoły żeby go zrobić tak jak się chce
<Nightray`> ale nie jestme pewien czy chce mi się bawic
<Dreadlish> Nightray`: po prostu zmień theme do gtk.
<Nightray`> no dobra, pobawie sie
<greck> sam nie lubie pidgina, ale nie dlatego ze jest brzydki, szukam cos co by dobrze obslugiwalo hangouts
<Nightray`> i, btw, jaki termial polecacie? Bawie się teraz Tilda, ale trzymanie irca w irssi na puplpicie to straszny pain in the ass
<Dreadlish> poszukaj.
<Dreadlish> każdy co innego używa
<Nightray`> tilda byłaby fajna ale non stopsie focusuje on mouse over co mnie wkurza
<Nightray`> miałem Guake i wszystko byłoby fajnie gydby nie to ze nie podba mi sie wyglad
<greck> to sobie go zmien Oo
<mucha090> siemka kto z was ma laptopa z uefi?
<mucha090> bo mam laptopa na którym zainstalowany jest windows 8.1, obok niego zainstalowałem ubuntu 14.04 ale nie mam menu wyboru pomiędzy systemami, czyli ładuje mi się automatycznie windows 8.1
<mucha090> próbowałem już zabawy z boot-repair ale dalej jest to samo
<mucha090> dostęp do ubuntu mam tylko przez wybranie w win8.1 "uruchom ponownie" + shift
<BlessJah> win8 hackuje, musisz jakąś sztuczkę z quickbootem czy jak-mu-tam
<BlessJah> robilem to, ale niestety nie pamietam a nie chce mi sie szukac
<Dreadlish> zaoraj cały dysk
<Dreadlish> zrób legacy boot
<Dreadlish> solved.
<mucha090> dreadlish twoja rada jest upośledzona bo windows się przydaje a win8.1 mam oryginalnego
<Dreadlish> może i jest upośledzona, ale skuteczna
<Dreadlish> wejdź na livecd
<Dreadlish> zainstaluj gruba z efi
<mucha090> a ja wole taką rade aby był wilk syty i owca cała
<Dreadlish> podmień windowsowi to co ma
<TheNumb> Dreadlish++
<mucha090> ubuntu jak masz 64bitowe i uruchomione w trybie uefi to ono automatycznie instaluje gruba z efi
<TheNumb> Ja tak zrobiłem.
<TheNumb> Działa bez problemu.
<nvll> Dreadlish++
<Dreadlish> mucha090: not exactly.
<TheNumb> mucha090: nie.
<TheNumb> przy bootowaniu wybierasz legacy boot
<Dreadlish> mucha090: mi nawet na kompie z uefi instalowało gruba biosowego.
<mucha090> the numb nie wybierasz
<Ashiren> Dreadlish = 0; // ha, wasze wysilki poszly na marne
<TheNumb> i zazwyczaj masz do wyboru zwykły bios albo efi
<TheNumb> Ashiren: C? plebs
<mucha090> thenumb chyba nie instalowałeś ubuntu w trybie uefi
<TheNumb> mucha090: ależ oczywiście, że instalowałem.
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: ja tam bym nie zawracał sobie tym osobnikiem głowy
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: przypomina 'pomocy, ja wiem lepiej'
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: mhm
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: tak też zamierzam zrobić.
<Dreadlish> posprzątane.
<mucha090> Dreadlish, ja wam powiedziałem, że chciałbym aby był wilk systy i owca cała, po kiego wała mam wywalać windowsa i instalować ubuntu od nowa?
<Dreadlish> to teraz mi powiedzcie jak zmusić walniętego paviliona do zbootowania ;D
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: gpu padło?
<Dreadlish> mucha090: napisałem Ci co trzeba zrobić.
<TheNumb> : D
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: nb pewnie całe
<TheNumb> ;f
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: coś próbuje bootować, ale niedużo ;D
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: która seria? 6000?
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: yup!
<TheNumb> : D
<TheNumb> 6331ea leży w szufladzie
<TheNumb> i zdycha
<TheNumb> :P
<Dreadlish> on miał już 2x reflow
<TheNumb> Ja mojemu nie robiłem bo szkoda czasu i piniendzy.
<Dreadlish> i nie jest mój
<Dreadlish> ale nic
<mucha090> TheNumb, a mój 6625ew leży w piwnicy z uszkodzoną kartą graficzną
<Dreadlish> ja tylko chce, żeby zmienił boot order
<Dreadlish> a nie od razu walił w dysk ;D
<mucha090> ekran podzielony na 6 części
<TheNumb> Mój w ogóle nie wyświetla obrazu na matrycy
<Dreadlish> mój też
<TheNumb> Tylko na wyjściu jakieś 16 kolorów daje :D
<Dreadlish> bo nie ma inwertera :D
<Dreadlish> ale obraz daje ładny
<Dreadlish> tylko nb ma skiszone
<mucha090> jakbyście chcieli używaną matryce do niego to moge wam dać:P albo karte wifi
<mucha090> bo mi już się nic z niego nie przyda
<mucha090> :P
<Dreadlish> pewnie zrobie jeszcze raz reflow
<Dreadlish> i potem niech sobie stoi ;D
<Dreadlish> jak nie, to full reball zrobie
<Dreadlish> wrzuce jakiś radiator z wczesnego lga775
<Dreadlish> to akuratnie będzie mu chłodno.
<Dreadlish> ale co śmieszne - jak stoi na bootscreenie zbyt długo to sie wiesza
<Dreadlish> ale jak już dojdzie do gruba z pendriva to leci dalej
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> to wyjme mu dysk
<Dreadlish> to zbootuje ;D
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> wyjąłem dysk, ruszył z grmla, ustawił taktowanie na 800MHz i jest cichutki.
#ubuntu-pl 2014-06-17
<magic663> siema
<magic663> zyjecie ludzie czy spicie o tej porze :P
<xaxes`> śpimy
<magic663> aa no chyba ze
<magic663> :P
<TheNumb> Wszyscy zainstalowali gentoo i nie obchodzi ich ubuntu.
<Ashiren> wszyscy updateuja i czekaja az sie skonczy
<TheNumb> pfff
<TheNumb> Lepiej żeby się mieliło dłużej niż ma paść jak w parchu.
<TheNumb> ;]
<magic663> jestem poczatkujacym uzytkownikiem linuxa jak byscie mi moglipodac jakis fajny program do odtwarzania filmów lub muzyki
<TheNumb> magic663: vlc
<Ashiren> smplayer
<magic663> spox dziekuje
<Ashiren> meow
<magic663> dzisiaj wieczorem ciekawy mecz
<greck> kto z kim?
<magic663> BRAZYLIA - MEKSYK
<greck> mexico va a ganar
<Ashiren> ciekawe jaki sedzia
<greck> o ktorej?
<Ashiren> 21
<magic663> 21:00
<greck> spoko, to ja wracam za 3h
<magic663> mam problem chce zagrac w gre na firefoxie a mi wyskakuje zebym zainstalowal aktualna adobe flah 11.7 a  patrze ze aktualne nalinuxa jest 11.2 prosze o pomoc
<TheNumb> magic663: nie ma flasha 11.7 pod firefoxa
<TheNumb> Jak chcesz nowszego niż 11.2 to musisz zainstalować google chrome / chromium
<magic663> wiem  ale pisze co mi wyskoczylo
<magic663> dziekuje
<TheNumb> Albo możesz spróbować swoich sił z pipelightem
<TheNumb> http://pipelight.net/cms/installation.html
<magic663> dzieki
<xaxes`> pipelight nie działa na nowym chrumium
<xaxes`> bo wycofali wsparcie dla tych pluginów ;_;
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> ale w frajerfoxie działa
<TheNumb> ;]
<xaxes`> yup
<TheNumb> xaxes`: gentoo zainstaluj
<TheNumb> ;x
<Ashiren> nyoro~n
<root_____> quit
#ubuntu-pl 2014-06-18
<gjm> root_______________________
<magic663> bym potrzebowal jakis dobry program do nagrywania płyt cd/dvd
<TheNumb> magic663: brasero.
<TheNumb> Masz razem z ubuntu zainstalowane.
<magic663> ok dzieki
<gjm> Mi się nigdy nie udało nagrać płyty Brasero.
<TheNumb> A mi tak.
<Lakii> gjm: ;/
<TheNumb> gjm: pewnie w archu się nie da :(
<magic663> mam jeszcze jeen problem nie moge odtworzyc pliku.docx  w libreoffice a plik .doc moge obydwa pliki zapisywalem ostatnio w microsoft office
<TheNumb> magic663: jest jakiś błąd?
<magic663> otwieram i wyskakuja mi znaki zapytania na arkuszu
<magic663> plik .doc bez problemu
<magic663> tylko plik .docx
<TheNumb> na arkuszu?
<TheNumb> W sensie, że masz tam wstawkę z excela?
<magic663> otwieram plik .docx w writer ten co mam zapiaany i mi wsykakuje znak zapytania
<TheNumb> magic663: ale masz tam wstawiony arkusz kalkulacyjny?
<magic663> nie ]\
<TheNumb> magic663: no cóż <:
<TheNumb> Libreoffice nie jest idealne
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> Tym bardziej obsługa OOXML
<TheNumb> :(
<magic663> jakis odpowiednik do libreoffice jakis wmiare dobry
<gjm> TheNumb: W dupie się nie da. Na Ubuntu próbowałem.
<TheNumb> magic663: office live ;p
<TheNumb> magic663: w przeglądarce.
<TheNumb> ;f
<TheNumb> Ew. jakiś ms office w wine.
<TheNumb> Nie wiem jak dobrze to działa.
<Ashiren> albo officem skonwertowac do ludzkiego formatu
<TheNumb> albo olać office
<TheNumb> i wszystko pisać w libre
<TheNumb> ;]
#ubuntu-pl 2014-06-19
<mucha090> :D
<Ashiren> C:
<mucha090> sprawdzałem coś
<Ashiren> emotykony na ircu? ;s
<mucha090> nom, sprawdzam czy jest jakiś klient który to obsługuje
<mucha090> niby hexchat (albo to mi się myli)
<mucha090> jak narazie to znalazłem kiwiirc
<denysonique> Kto poleci dobry program do Mind Mapping?
<Ashiren> polecam
<buharin> hej zna sie ktos tutaj na Makefilach?:P
<jacekn> buharin: moze tak moze nie, zapytaj to moze ktos odpowie
<denysonique> buharin: /j #gentoo-pl
<denysonique> tam się znają
<milosz96> cześć wszystkim :D mam program który włącza się razem z systemem. Chciałbym mieć możliwość wysłać do niego co jakiś czas jednobajtową informację z innego programu. Jak mogę to zrobić (pomijając zapisywanie i odczytywanie z jakiegoś pliku na dysku), najlepiej w C++
<mati75> man cron
<jacekn> milosz96: socket, network port
<jacekn> milosz96: mkfifo tez
<jacekowski> shm
<jacekn> tez mozna
<milosz96> jacekn: czyli jak zrobię coś takiego, tylko że dam w strukturze np inty lub chary to będzie działać? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8189638/a-simple-c-shared-memory-program-written-on-linux-segmentation-fault
<jacekn> milosz96: musisz jescze czyms ta pamiec uaktualniac ale w teorii tak
<jacekn> milosz96: ale to juz bardziej pytanie na jakis kanal o programowaniu C
<milosz96> ok dzięki
<Ashiren> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2014-06-20
<shuman> piwo z rana jak smietana! :)
<drathir> bry...
<matti_> hej jak przekierować wejście liniowe tak by dźwięk z niego był kierowany na wyjście?
<matti_> najlepiej w KDE
<pum> Panowie poratuje ktos? Zainstalowalem najnowszego ubuntu i dzwieku nima, plyta MSI 7270, sterownik realtek hd
<TheNumb> pum: zobacz czy któryś kanał nie jest wyciszony
<pum> Chetnie bym to zrobil, tylko: pum@Nostromo:~$ alsamixer
<pum> cannot open mixer: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<Ashiren> a z sudo?
<TheNumb> pum: to jakaś nowa płyta?
<pum> Ashiren: z sudo dokladnie to samo
<pum> TheNumb: a skad, staruszek
<pum> TheNumb: tzn nie jakos przesadnie stara
<Ashiren> a user w grupie audio? chociaz dzisiaj pewnie grupa audio nie jest potrzebna
<TheNumb> Ashiren: pliz...
<pum> Czytalem jakis poradnik
<pum> I tam napisane bylo aby zresetowac alsamixer, to mialo pomoc
<Ashiren> TheNumb: ?
<pum> zrobilem tak jak poradzili i wy#balo wszystko, jak widac
<TheNumb> Ashiren: użyszkodnik przy instalacji jest dodawany do odpowiednich grup.
<Ashiren> pum: czyli problem pojawil sie jak zaczales cos grzebac?
<pum> Ashiren: nie nie, po prostu nie bylo dzwieku, wiec probowalem cos zrobic zgodnie za radami google
<pum> Ashiren: innym pomagaly ;<
<Ashiren> sudo alsa force-reload
<pum> Ashiren: dokladnie to wpisywalem
<pum> Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: (none loaded).
<pum> Loading ALSA sound driver modules: (none to reload)
<pum> Macie jakies pomysly? :/
<pum> lspci |grep audio wypluwa cos takiego:
<pum> 00:14.0 Audio device: ULi Electronics Inc. HD Audio Controller (rev 01)
<pum> 01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Turks/Whistler HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6000 Series]
<pum> Panowie pomoze ktos z tym audio? :( Juz 3 godz proboje cos zdzialac
<TheNumb> pum: pomysłów brak.
<TheNumb> Za bardzo zepsułeś próbując naprawić :(
<pum> TheNumb: ja nic nie zrobilem procz reinstalki pulseaudio..
<TheNumb> pum: w jaki sposób?
<pum> sudo apt-get remove --purge alsa-base pulseaudio
<pum> sudo apt-get install alsa-base pulseaudio
<pum> TheNumb: Poratuj jakos, nie chce wracac na winde ;d
<TheNumb> pum: a wiesz, że też są inne dystrybucje?
<TheNumb> (:
<TheNumb> opensuse, fetora i takie tam
<pum> TheNumb: ta jest najbardziej znana
<TheNumb> meh
<pum> TheNumb: jak tam mi sie cos spieprzy to juz mogila
<TheNumb> pum: nie.
<TheNumb> Chyba przeceniasz społeczność ubuntu : D
<TheNumb> Widzisz ile tutaj jest aktywnych ludzi na kanale? (:
<TheNumb> Zgadnij ilu ma ubuntu.
<TheNumb> : D
<pum> TheNumb: Nie mam pojecia, na windows 8 tez nie mialem dzwieku
<pum> TheNumb: moze te najnowsze systemy nie ogarniaja mojej plyty, nie wiem
<pum> ;d
<TheNumb> pum: yyy... to może uszkodzony interfejs audio?
<pum> TheNumb: Na sevenie wszystko dzialalo
<TheNumb> pum: może w międzyczasie coś padło?
<TheNumb> pum: spróbuj jakieś wersje "live" innych dystrybucji.
<pum> TheNumb: Napewno nie, mialem ubuntu i sevena obok
<TheNumb> Może zależy od wersji kernela.
<TheNumb> pum: którą wersję ubuntu męczysz?
<pum> 14.04
#ubuntu-pl 2014-06-21
<Ashiren> 1st
<Ashiren> happy Caturday http://i.imgur.com/N3PWGM3.jpg
<michalPL> hej pomocy :)
<michalPL> usunowem sobie przez ubuntutweak chyba wszystkie kernele i teraz jak wybieram sys do startu to nie startuje
<xaxes`> co
<michalPL> w sumie nie wiem czy to bo nie mam żadnego komunikatu, z usb pisze teraz
<xaxes`> wyższy poziom niedoruchania zależności ;o
<michalPL> sys ubu studio 14.04
<michalPL> ja kt naprawić bez reinstalacji
<michalPL> pomoże ktoś?
<michalPL> jak z tego usb naprawic zeby tamten sys startował
<michalPL> pomoże ktoś no?
<TheNumb> Szkoda, że poszedł bo bym mu pomógł :(
<gjm> Za głuptę się płaci.
<gjm> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<matti> w jaki sposób można dźwięk z wejścia przekierować na wyjście w KDE?
<matti> w debianie
<Ashiren> :D http://i.minus.com/iGiJwMhcOqHAx.gif
<TheNumb> Ashiren: brzydka. Ja też bym nie chciał.
<CookieM> widocznie widział ją bez tapety albo zna charakterek, co na jedno wychodzi
<marcrouse> hellou
<marcrouse> pytanie mam
<gjm> niemożliwe
<marcrouse> mam pliczek w ktorym mam mnostwo ul UL itp
<marcrouse> i chce usunac te ul
<marcrouse> wiec stosuje awka
<marcrouse> '{gsub(/^[uU]+[lL]./, " "); print}'
<marcrouse> ale to wyrazenie regularne nie dziala
<marcrouse> nie wylapuje mi w ogole ul
<marcrouse> gdy usune ^ to dziala
<marcrouse> ale usuwa mi rowniez ul
<gjm> a co ma usuwać?
<marcrouse> ma usuwac ul. UL.
<marcrouse> na " "
<gjm> ale nie uL?
<marcrouse> tam ma byc bez plusa
<marcrouse> ale i tak nie dziala
<gjm> Dobra, widzę że na #gentoo-pl już pytasz.
<gjm> :>
<marcrouse> no pytam
<marcrouse> ale jakos nie bardzo umieja wytlumaczyc
<gjm> Dobrze, że Ty umiesz w regexpy.
<marcrouse> no ja nie umiem
<marcrouse> :)
<marcrouse> nie pisze ze umiem
<BlessJah> marcrouse: twój złapie ^uUuLA nawet
<marcrouse> i nie pisze ze oni nie umieja
<marcrouse> tylko ze nie umieja wytlumaczyc
<marcrouse> a to roznica :)
<BlessJah> marcrouse: jeśli ze środka linii chcesz usunąć ul. albo UL.
<marcrouse> gjm: czytaj prosze ze zrozumieniem
<marcrouse> nie ze srodka linii
<marcrouse> jest ksiazka adresowa i czasami ktos pisal z ul. UL itm
<marcrouse> itp*
<BlessJah> kk
<marcrouse> i nie chce tego
<marcrouse> chce wszystkie ul. UL usunac - to znaczy zamienic na spacje
<marcrouse> bo separatorem i tak jest przecinek
<marcrouse> :)
<marcrouse> wiec jesli ktos umie napisac takie wyrazenie regularne :)
<marcrouse> to prosze o pomoc
<BlessJah> zamien kropke na \.
<BlessJah> i sprawdz czy dziala
<marcrouse> ale kropka czasami jest a czasami nie
<marcrouse> dlatego daje . - jako
<marcrouse> dowolny znak
<BlessJah> od tego jest znak zapytania
<BlessJah> \.? - kropka może być, ale nie musi
<marcrouse> yhy ale nie dziala
<marcrouse> wszedzie pisze ze ^ to poczatek
<marcrouse> u mnie nie dziala
<marcrouse> nawet wskazuje mu w ktorym polu ma dzialac
<marcrouse> gsub
<marcrouse> 50, Jan Kowalski, Katowice, ul. Kopalniana 20/4, 200300400
<marcrouse> tak wyglada plik :)
<marcrouse> czasami jest UL czasami Ul.
<marcrouse> a czasami nie ma nic
<marcrouse> tylko nazwa ulicy
<marcrouse> wiec zeby ustandaryzowac chce usunac przedrostek ul
<Snickers> s/ Ul\.? / /gi - cos takiego nie dziala?
<marcrouse> niestety nie
<Snickers> ale w jakim przypadku ci to nie dziala?
<marcrouse> popatrz ul - znajduje sie rowniez w Urszula
<marcrouse> lub w nazwisku Kukulski
<marcrouse> wywala mi ul
<Snickers> w wyrazeniu jest /spacjaUL(mozliwa kropka)spacja/
<marcrouse> a ja chce zeby usunelo ul|Ul|UL tylko wtedy gdy jest
<Snickers> w urszula nie ma spacji miedzy ul
<marcrouse> no wlasnie :)
<marcrouse> ale czasami jest napisane Ula
<marcrouse> a separatorem jest przecinek
<TheNumb> Snickers: pytanie o to samo na kilku kanałach to brzydki zwyczaj.
<Snickers> TheNumb: ja nie pytam
<marcrouse> TheNumb: nie wywoluj flame :)
<marcrouse> skoro juz tutaj sie watek przeniosl
<TheNumb> tzn, marcrouse
<TheNumb> ;f
<marcrouse> okey wracajac do tematu
<Snickers> ale w ula, nie masz spacji po ul
<marcrouse> dokladnie
<marcrouse> wiec potrzebuje wyrazenie regularne zaczyna sie od U
<Snickers> marcrouse: no, tylko nie rob zeby zamiast kropki mogl byc dowolny znak
<gjm> TheNumb: Nie wywołuj falme, gówniarzu.
<gjm> flame
<gjm> boge, pls
<Snickers> echo '50, Ula Kowalski, Katowice, ul. Kopalniana 20/4, 200300400' | sed  -e 's/ ul\.\? / /gi'
<Snickers> 50, Ula Kowalski, Katowice, Kopalniana 20/4, 200300400
<TheNumb> gjm: install gentoo.
<Ashiren> emerge pacman
<Snickers> i dwa dni pozniej...
<gjm> usuń konto
<marcrouse> Snickers: dzieki :)
<TheNumb> pacman to na tyle prostacki kawałek kodu w C, że kompiluje się kilka sekund.
<TheNumb> ;x
<Snickers> marcrouse: a w sumie jesli masz tam przecinki to mozna tak sed  -e 's/ ul\(\.\|\,\)\? / /gi'
#ubuntu-pl 2014-06-22
<drathir> bry...
<TheNumb> xaxes`:
<xaxes`> TheNumb:
#ubuntu-pl 2015-06-15
<m477> stanis i john snow [']
<m477> :(
<Ashiren> wszyscy [']
<Wizard> bu
<TheNumb> Wizard: yo! semite denerwuje?
<TheNumb> Zaoraj i zrób gentoo
<Wizard> Nie mogę.
<Ashiren> jest lato
<Wizard> Bo nie będę miał wjazdu na połowę rzeczy.
<Wizard> A druga połowa nie będzie mi działać :D
<BlessJah> Wizard: hackintosha w vboksie zainstaluj
<mif> dobry wieczor
#ubuntu-pl 2015-06-16
<prs> o/
<prs> mam awesome na ubuntu i chciałbym wrzucić pare rzeczy do .xinitrc. problem jest taki, że ani .xinitrc ani .Xdefaults nie działa.
<prs> jak żyć?
<kazimiera> alo:)
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<kazimiera> Jak w androidzie na smartfonie ustawic chmod na jakis plik z skryptem do wykonania?
<TheNumb> hee?
<kazimiera> Chyba cos zle robie, albo czegos nie wiem zapewne :)
<TheNumb> to nie #android
<TheNumb> Pewnie menedżer plików ma taką opcję.
<TheNumb> Albo możesz z terminala ;p
<Ashiren> tudziez adb
<kazimiera> No wlasnie z terminala nie chce
<Ashiren> np. root explorer umie
<kazimiera> Daje chmod +x /ext_card/proba.sh to pisze bad mode
<TheNumb> hehehe
<TheNumb> bo to busybox
<Ashiren> moze chmod 777
<kazimiera> A jak dam mu chmod 500 to operation not permited ;/
<Ashiren> a masz roota
<kazimiera> Ashiren: w sensie czy w tym terminalu mam przejsc na roota czy mam zrotowany fon?
<kazimiera> Czy to jedno i to samo? ;)
<TheNumb> to jedno i to samo
<Ashiren> niekoniecznie
<Ashiren> dobrze byloby wczesniej zrobic su
<TheNumb> no jak niekoniecznie
<TheNumb> normalnie nie masz binarki su w androidzie
<TheNumb> czyli albo masz rootowany, albo masz jakiegoś cyanogena
<Ashiren> no masz zrootowany
<Ashiren> ale niekoniecznie uprawnienia w tej samej chwili
<Ashiren> musisz poprosic o nie
<kazimiera> zrootowany mam, a w tym terminalu to moge klepnac su
<kazimiera> zaraz sprobuje
<Ashiren> czy u was w ubuntu ucza byc na roocie caly czas
<kazimiera> jak dam su i chmod np 777 na proba.sh to juz ok przyjal.
<kazimiera> ale jak chce wykonac skrypt z normalnego usera w terminalu po wpisaniu exit to sie nie da
<kazimiera> permission denied ;/
<Ashiren> a co ta proba.sh robi
<kazimiera> moze cos tam zle robie
<kazimiera> echo "cos tam" robi
<kazimiera> ale moze dalam zla pierwsza linie bo jest #!/bin/bash a  moze on nie ma bash tylko cos innego?
<Ashiren> to bez znaczenia
<Ashiren> ls -l proba.sh
<kazimiera> -rwxrwxr-x system sdcard_rw
<kazimiera> jaja jak berety. http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8094562/how-to-run-bash-script-in-my-android
<kazimiera> nie wiem juz co zadzialalo
<kazimiera> czy #!/system/bin/sh
<kazimiera> czy sh ./proba.sh
<kazimiera> ale wykonalo sie
<kazimiera> Pobawie sie pozniej zeby sie dowiedziec.
<kazimiera> I mam takie pytanie. Chcialalbym sobie czytac jedno forum na tym androidzie w fonie.
<kazimiera> A jest to bardzo niewygodne to powiekszanie szukanie itd.
<kazimiera> Wymyslilam ze napisze sobie skrypcik ktory bedzie wyswietlal mi po 1 poscie
<kazimiera> url jest taki np http:/balabla.pl/costam=777 i numerek sie zmienia na koncu w miare nowych postow
<kazimiera> problem jest taki ze chce wyswietlic sobie sama tresc bez obrazkow itd
<kazimiera> patrzac na strone to mozna wywalic iles tam poczatkowych linii z kodu strony html
<kazimiera> I byc moze koncowych. Nie przypatrywalam sie uwaznie.
<TheNumb> kazimiera: a to forum nie integruje się przypadkiem z tapatalkiem?
<kazimiera> TheNumb: probowalam i nie :(
<TheNumb> To może napisz do administracji żeby dodali
<TheNumb> większość popularnych skryptów ma taką możliwość
<kazimiera> hmmm posluchaja nic nie znaczacej szarej userki? ;)
<TheNumb> może
<kazimiera> A jak to sie robi, bo moze nie wiedza i jakis link im przy okazji podeslac?
<TheNumb> https://tapatalk.com/start-here.php
<TheNumb> instalujesz plugin do forum i działa
<TheNumb> no i chyba jeszcze trzeba dodać siebie do katalogu
<kazimiera> no to zobaczymy czy posluchaja :)
<kazimiera> To ostatnie pytanie i uciekam :) Jak np skryptowi bash dodac mozliwosc 'pauzy' w dowolnym momencie wykonywania? Np sleep 4 ; echo "balaba" ; sleep 8 ; jakas petla
<kazimiera> I jak zatrzymac skrypt jakas kombinacja klawiszy a pozniej znow od momentu zatrzymania znow ruszyc
<kazimiera> Da sie takie cos w bashu?
<BlessJah> read? bedzie czekal na wcisniecie entera?
<kazimiera> BlessJah: Ale ze niby jak to zrobic?
<BlessJah> echo raz ; read ; echo dwa
<nehemiasz> Siemka ;)
<kazimiera> ale jak to zrobic w petli?
<kazimiera> np leci od 1 do powiedzmy 100 i jest na 10. Chce chwilowo zatrzymac skrypt bo nie wiem telefon mam albo serial lecie :DD I od tego momentu znow puscic ;)
<BlessJah> prawdopodobnie problem jest wyzej, chcesz cos zrobic bardzo, bardzo dziwnego
<BlessJah> Ctrl+Z zatrzyma, `fg` przywróci
<BlessJah> ale jeśli zależy ci na śledzeniu output to zrzuć go po prostu do pliku
<kazimiera> nooo:)))) Dzieki BlessJah fg zalatwia chyba calkowicie sprawe :)
<kazimiera> Uciekam :)
<nehemiasz> Kiedyś było coś takiego jak Unity2D. Nadal można to spotkać?
<TheNumb> nie ma
<TheNumb> nehemiasz: ^
<nehemiasz> Ok, ok :)
<nehemiasz> a można jakoś te unity "odchudzić" ?
<prs> zainstaluj kde.
<prs> albo dwma.
<prs> a jak już zainstalujesz dwma, to rozkmiń jak zmusić .xinitrc do działania.
<nehemiasz> Miałem DWM  wcześniej.
<nehemiasz> tylko nie popadajmy ze skrajności  w skrajność.
<gjm> prs: to jak startujesz DWMa?
<prs> gjm: jak startuje awesome.
<prs> w sensie loguje się normalnie z ubuntowego loginmanagera.
<prs> nie przez startx czy coś.
<gjm> prs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession#LightDM_configuration
<gjm> próbowałeś tego?
<prs> custom.desktop?
<prs> zaraz spróbuje.
<prs> o, jest tam awesome.desktop
<prs>   5 TryExec=awesome
<prs>   6 Exec=awesome
<TheNumb> prs: lightdm nie sourcuje xinitrc afair
<TheNumb> albo jakiś bug był
<nehemiasz> O chłopaki! Ogarniacie może czy ubuntuone nadal świadczy usługi w chmurze?
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> nie ma już hostingu plików
<TheNumb> samo ubuntu one istnieje nadal ; p
<nehemiasz> a to ja nie wiem co to za usługi dodatkowe :D
<TheNumb> ubuntowe SSO
<TheNumb> launchpad i inne syfy
<nehemiasz> a to nie wiem co to.
<TheNumb> ubuntu discourse, ubuntuforums
<nehemiasz> a ok, ok.
<nehemiasz> Czyli nic przydatnego w sumie.
<TheNumb> i tak i nie
<TheNumb> jak masz telefon z ubuntu to chyba jest jakaś synchronizacja notatek i takich tam
<nehemiasz> a to nie mam.
<TheNumb> no to nie masz
<nehemiasz> Jedyne co mnie wkurza to brak możliwości spolonizowania ff.
<TheNumb> czo?
<TheNumb> ja mam frajerfoxa po polsku :D
<nehemiasz> a masz LTS?
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> ale w 14.04 też działało :)
<TheNumb> sprawdź czy masz zainstalowane firefox-locale-pl
<nehemiasz> mam
<TheNumb> a system po polsku?
<TheNumb> nehemiasz: i na pewno ubuntu?
<nehemiasz> i dupa dalej po angielskiemu. Chyba, że to jeszcze gdzieś trzeba zmienić.
<TheNumb> Bo w mincie miałem takie jaja
<nehemiasz> Ta,  14.04 :D
<nehemiasz> Mint to kupa jest.
<nehemiasz> z tym cynamonem
<TheNumb> nehemiasz: sprawdź ustawienia frajerfoxa
<nehemiasz> TheNumb, nigdzie ni ma kurde... Chcą mi jakiś plugin doinstalowac, ale ja mam za stara wersję ff w tym LTS.
<TheNumb> jak za starą ;o
<TheNumb> W ubuntu zawsze masz najnowszą wersję firefoxa.
<nehemiasz> 35 mam
<nehemiasz> aaaa.
<nehemiasz> Bo ja nie aktualizowałem systemu xD
<TheNumb> może byś tak system zaktualizował?
<TheNumb> ...
<nehemiasz> kurde.. zapomniałem.
<nehemiasz> Wybacz mi.
<TheNumb> nie
<nehemiasz> ;(
<nehemiasz> ide golić zyły w takim układzie.
<nehemiasz> O. Google Drive też ma taką aplikacje jak dropbox dla ubuntu?
<nehemiasz> TheNumb, i po polsku
<dweller> nehemiasz: google w ogóle nie ma oficjalnej aplikacji na linuksa
<dweller> obiecują że będzie
<dweller> od bodajże 3 lat
<nehemiasz> :/
<nehemiasz> czyli dropbox
<TheNumb> nehemiasz: nie ma
<TheNumb> ja mam insync
<TheNumb> tylko, że jest płatny
 * dweller ma seafile
 * gjm ma raka
<dweller> to dlatego taki krótki jesteś?
<TheNumb> no
<nehemiasz> jakiego klienta jabbera polecacie?
<xaxes`> pidgin
<xaxes`> ale zaraz ktoś przyleci 'hurr durr ale libpurple'
<nehemiasz> Cześć
<nehemiasz> Znacie jakiś jednookienkowy komunikator? Tzn, żeby lista kontaktów i okno rozmowy było w  jednym oknie.
<Dread> irc?
<Dread> popnij sobie pierwszy lepszy klient ircowy z bitlbee?
<mati75> ekg2
<nehemiasz> Dread, nie. Multikomunikator.
<nehemiasz> próbowałem: http://tuxdna.in/blog/2014/08/12/single-window-mode-in-pidgin-messenger-using-window-merge-plugin/
<Dread> bitlbee chyba się w tym mieści.
<nehemiasz> ale coś nie moge tego zaisntalować. Dread już googluje.
<nehemiasz> kurde, no wolałbym pidgina jednak z tym pluginem.
<nehemiasz> Dread, nie chciałbyś zobaczyć, ćzy u Ciebie działa?
<Dread> w tym momencie nie mam jak.
<nehemiasz> Okay :)
<nehemiasz> To czekaj. Pokazałbym Ci co to za błąd. Może coś zrozumiesz z tego.
<nehemiasz> Dread, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11726237/
<Dread> tak, configure jest spierdolone.
<nehemiasz> Czyli sam nic nie poradzę?
<Dread> możesz spróbować puścić autogen.sh
<Dread> tzn ./autogen.sh
<Dread> o ile tam jest
<nehemiasz> tam autoreconf szedł.
<nehemiasz> autoreconf -fi
<nehemiasz> może bez tego odpalać?
<nehemiasz> Dread, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11726293/
<Dread> a autogena odpaliło normalnie?
<Dread> bez żadnych?
<nehemiasz> nie ma autogena
<nehemiasz> Podobno gajim ma taka opcję, ale nigdzie jej nie widze
<x__> Witam wszystkich
<nehemiasz> :)
#ubuntu-pl 2015-06-17
<nehemiasz> Co tu taka cisza?
<gjm> bo tak
<nehemiasz> Coś taki nie miły gjm?
<gjm> "nie" z przymiotnikami piszemy łącznie
<nehemiasz> gjm, dziękuję :)
<nehemiasz> gjm, dlaczego jesteś taki niemiły?
<gjm> ja? ja jestem bardzo miły
<nehemiasz> skoro tak uważasz ;)
<kazimiera> alo:)
<kazimiera> Mam strone pdf w dziwnym rozmiarze i chce ja wydrukowac jako kilka A4 (taka mam drukarke)
<kazimiera> Mam programik znaleziony pdfposter ale nie bardzo wiem co wklepac zeby sie udalo ;(
<nehemiasz> ty chcesz  podzielić jeden plik?
<kazimiera> Hmmm chyba tak. Jesli dobrze Cie zrozumialam. To jest (559 × 432 mm) a drukarka drukuje A4 a chce zeby rozmiar byl oryginalny. Wiec wydrukuje sobie w A4 i skleje ;)
<nehemiasz> Hmmm
<nehemiasz> aż pobiorę, poczekaj
<kazimiera> W libreoffice jest drukuj na wielu stronach opcja ale drukuje mi tylko jakis kawalek 1 ;/
<nehemiasz> bo ten pdfposter Ci jakos to przekonweruje.
<nehemiasz> przekonwertuje*
<nehemiasz> Kurcze nie mam takiego wielkiego pdf żadnego
<kazimiera> Narysuj cos w gimpie czy libreoffice na jakims dziwnym formacie i wyeksportuj jako pdf ;)
<kazimiera> Albo pobierz jakis plakat duzy czy tam obraz z sieci i wyeksportuj go do pdf.
<kazimiera> Wazne zeby byl wiekszy niz A4 i podziel go tak zeby drukowal na A4 bez zmiany skali ;)
<kazimiera> Ja nie umiem dobrac odpowiedniego polecenia. Siedze juz prawie godzine i wymiekam ;(
<nehemiasz> czekaj
<nehemiasz> cos takiego
<nehemiasz> kurde nie ogarniam :D
<nehemiasz> Nie możesz w gimpie sobie tego pociać?
<kazimiera> To dokladny rysunek, dupne sie 1mm i bedzie lipa
<nehemiasz> kazimiera, spróbuj pdfposter -mA4 plikwejsciowy.pdf plikwyjsciowy.pdf
<nehemiasz> i sprawdz czy ci ladnie podzieli
<kazimiera> cos nie dziala wynik mam strone z kreska posrodku :D
<nehemiasz> a czekaj
<nehemiasz> pdfposter -mA4 -p599x432mm wejscie.pdf wyjscie.pdf
<nehemiasz> tak spróbuj
<kazimiera> cos jest nie tak
<kazimiera> teraz ta kreska jest porozrzucana po wszystkich stronach... Moze ten pdf jest jakis zepsuty ;/
<kazimiera> Kurde, a moze wyciagnac z tego pdf obraz bo to w sumie obraz jest i pociac imagemagikiem ?
<kazimiera> Chyba nehmiasz komputer zepsulam ;)
<Hasov> Witam!
<Hasov> Żyje tu ktoś :v?
<Ashiren> eeyup
<Hasov> Co tam ciekawego :D?
<Ashiren> to nic ze 23:40, nikt tu nie ma zycia i siedza
<Hasov> Koledzy poradzą mi coś :)?
<Ashiren> archa
<Hasov> XD
<Hasov> Do serwera raczej archa nie użyję :D
<Ashiren> :c
<Hasov> A tak wogóle to czemu archa :D?
<Ashiren> arch krolem linuxa
<Ashiren> a jakie masz pytanie
<Hasov> I dla fanów zabaw :D
<Hasov> Jakieś rady dla nie zbyt ogarniętych ludzi w Debian/Ubuntu bo zmigrowałem z EL :v
<Ashiren> yhym
#ubuntu-pl 2015-06-18
<nehemiasz> Cześć.
<nehemiasz> Da się migrować z  lubuntu do ubuntu?
<Dread> nie
<mati75> da się
<Dread> trzeba umrzeć
<nehemiasz> a jak umre to sie da?
<Dread> nie
<nehemiasz> to po co mam umrzeć?
<Dread> bo tam nie ma internetu
<nehemiasz> ale gdzie?
<gjm> w d…
<gjm> będę grał w grę
<Dread> jakom
<gjm> tomb rajder
<nehemiasz> Cześć :)
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<nehemiasz> Ashiren, gdzie Ty mieszkasz, że u Ciebie wieczór?
<Dread> w piwnicy
<Dread> :V
<nehemiasz> u fritzla?
<Ashiren> ciemno jest
<Quintasan> nehemiasz: Jak chcesz to sobie po prostu zainstaluj ubuntu-desktop
<nehemiasz> Quintasan, tamto lubuntu coś pierdzielniete było.
<nehemiasz> Postawiłem Ubuntu 64 bit to draftsighta zawsze będę mógł doisntalować.
<nehemiasz> Tak swoją drogą. Są jakieś Jabbery, które  obsługują transporty skype?
<TheNumb> wątpię
<nehemiasz> Panowie! Mniej  zasobów wpierdzieli chrome czy ff?
<TheNumb> po równo
<TheNumb> może frajerfox nieco mniej
<Ashiren> tylko elinks
<TheNumb> Eww najlepsze
<TheNumb> prawda xaxes`?
<xaxes`> eww?
<xaxes`> ah, emacsowe
<xaxes`> TheNumb: właściwie nigdy nie używałem :D
<xaxes`> tylko słyszałem
<xaxes`> TheNumb: ale przymierzam się do używania maila z emacsa
<Ashiren> ale haker
<nehemiasz> Widze, że ubuntu ma cos takiego co sie nazywa współdzielenie ekranu.
<nehemiasz> To coś jak teamwiever?
<TheNumb> nehemiasz: hę?
<Ashiren> a moze drugi monitor
<TheNumb> nehemiasz: pewnie to zwykłe vnc
<nehemiasz> a przepraszam
<nehemiasz> współdzielenie pulpitu
<TheNumb> no to vnc
<TheNumb> nie ma porównania z teamviewerem
<nehemiasz> Tzn?
<nehemiasz> Które lepsze?
<TheNumb> zależy
<TheNumb> jak chcesz śmigać po lanie to vnc styknie
<TheNumb> jak chcesz się łączyć z kimś za NATem to będziesz miał problem
<nehemiasz> TheNumb, a można przełamać barierę Windows / Linux Tym?
<Ashiren> windows to bariera nie do przebycia
<nehemiasz> :D
<TheNumb> nehemiasz: czo?
<TheNumb> są klienty vnc dla windowsa
<TheNumb> np realvnc, tightvnc
<TheNumb> coś jeszcze było
<nehemiasz> a to kiedyś się pobawię w sumie tym.
<nehemiasz> Bo mnie by to się bardzo w sumie przydało.
<nehemiasz> TheNumb, czemu ty tutaj  @ nie masz?
<Ashiren> bo ma archa
<TheNumb> Ja nigdy nie mam tutaj małpy.
<TheNumb> Ashiren: to też
<TheNumb> Ashiren: ale bez KDE
<TheNumb> <:
<nehemiasz> unity jest fajne :)
<nehemiasz> Kiedyś tak narzekałem.
<Ashiren> oO
<nehemiasz> ?
<TheNumb> unity jest ok
<TheNumb> tylko ja poczekam na unity 8
<TheNumb> bo to to jest średnio używalne
<nehemiasz> mnie sie podoba i całkiem OK jest.
<nehemiasz> TheNumb, w 15.10 będzie nowe  unity?
<TheNumb> do testowania podobno
<TheNumb> w 16.04 ma być już dla wszystkich
<TheNumb> pytanie ile razy jeszcze się opóźni
<nehemiasz> :)
<nehemiasz> ubuntu.pl to oficjalna strona  polskiej społeczności?
<TheNumb> no
<nehemiasz> Ok ;)
<TheNumb> od 2008 roku wygląda tak samo
<TheNumb> ;p
<prs> 16.04 to będzie lts?
<xaxes`> tak
<TheNumb> no
<TheNumb> będzie 16.04 z unity 7 i 16.04 z unity 8
<TheNumb> to z unity 8 ma już bazować na "snappy"
<TheNumb> ubuntu fappy core
<prs> czyli to już będzie ubuntu canonical/lennart/gnu/(jeszcze)linux?
<TheNumb> no
<nehemiasz> a co to jest to snappy?
<xaxes`> .exe od cannonical
<nehemiasz> Czyli jak to?
<nehemiasz> xaxes`, nie rozumiem.
<nehemiasz> Ubuntu będzie wspierać exe?
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> robią swój menedżer oprogramowania
<TheNumb> nie będą już bezpośrednio korzystać z narzędzi debiana
<TheNumb> tylko pośrednio do budowania snapów
<nehemiasz> Szkoda w sumie.
<nehemiasz> Czyli juz nie będzie kompatybilny z *.deb?
<TheNumb> Będzie
<TheNumb> Póki co nie planują ubić debów
<TheNumb> Będą rozwijać równolegle dwie wersje ubuntu
<TheNumb> jedna ze snapami i jedna z dpkg i zabawkami debiana
<nehemiasz> Troche to bez sensu.
<TheNumb> dlaczego?
<nehemiasz>  TheNumb wypuszczanie dwóch prawie identycznych systemów?
<nehemiasz> równolegle.
<TheNumb> no
<nehemiasz> To trochę nieekonomiczne chyba.
<TheNumb> nie mają wyjścia
<TheNumb> muszą poczekać aż ludzie się przeniosą na snappy w większości
<TheNumb> dopiero wtedy będą mogli ubić resztę ;p
<TheNumb> Pytanie co z remixami ubuntu
<nehemiasz> Tyki kubu lubu?
<nehemiasz> Tymi*
<nehemiasz> lece do domu.
<nehemiasz> Wbiję u siebie.
<gjm> co tu się
#ubuntu-pl 2015-06-19
<Ashiren> nyoro~n
<nehemiasz> ?
<TheNumb> ~~~
<nehemiasz> Meksykańska fala!
<gjm> …
<nehemiasz> No i zepsułeś!
<nehemiasz> bastetmilo, masz wolną chwilkę może?
<bastetmilo> nehemiasz: pewnie mam :)
<nehemiasz> to chwileczke bo mam romans do Ciebie ;)
<gjm> fagit
<Ashiren> fasvn
<TheNumb> fahg
<nehemiasz> :)
<illumanti> uueh
<nehemiasz> Cześć.
<nehemiasz> Konfigurował ktoś może drukarkę przez netiaspot?
<martysia> czesc
<martysia> mam problem
<martysia> zmieniłam miejsce pobytu, a co za tym idzie też wifi z którym się łączę
<martysia> i jest kłopot
<martysia> mój Ubuntu (Xubuntu)
<martysia> nie wyświetla network managera
<martysia> i nie łączy się z wifi
<martysia> ale w ani ustawieniach sieć
<martysia> ani w ustawieniach połączenia sieciowe
<martysia> nie da się wybrać wifi
<martysia> piszę z minta teraz
<martysia> co mam zrobić?
<martysia> ubuntu miał być lekastwem na inny probelm, który występuje w mincie
<martysia> a tu pojawił się problem z Wifi
<Dread> jaką masz kartę?
<Dread> (wpisz w konsoli lspci i poszukaj Wireless coś tam)
<martysia> 01:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT2790 Wireless 802.11n 1T/2R PCIe
<Dread> martysia: paczkę linux-firmware masz?
<martysia> nie wiem
<Dread> to sprawdźż
<martysia> na którym systemie
<Dread> na ubuntu
<martysia> i jak się to sprawdza
<Dread> bo chyba tam nie masz wifi.
<Dread> wejdź w terminal
<Dread> i spróbuj odpalić sudo apt-get install linux-firmware
<Dread> jak będzie chciał instalować, to nie masz
<martysia> ok
<martysia> zw
<Dread> jak napisze, że 'jest w najnowszej wersji' to będziemy kombinować dalej
<martysia> musze sie przelogowac
<Dread> oke
<martysia> jestem
<martysia> jest już w najnowszej wersji
<martysia> Dread: jestes?
<Dread> tak, jestem
<Dread> to jeszcze linux-firmware-nonfree sprawdź
<martysia> ok
<martysia> jestem
<martysia> no tej nie mam
<martysia> chciało isntalować
<martysia> ale się nie udało bo nie ma neta
<martysia> Dread: ?
<Dread> no to musisz ogarnąć neta
<Dread> albo ściągnąć paczkę na żywo
<Dread> i zainstalować ją stamtąd.
<martysia> ale to właśnie jest mój problem
<martysia> ze nie ma network managera
<martysia> i się nie da ustawić
<martysia> to jak mam to zrobić
<martysia> nie rozumiem
<gjm> zainstaluj windowsa
<Dread> martysia: ściągnij paczkę na mincie
<Dread> skopiuj na partycje z ubuntu
<Dread> i zainstaluj
<Dread> no tak trudno to wykombinować.
<martysia> tak
<Dread> gjm: zrób porządek
#ubuntu-pl 2015-06-20
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/ir0FdXC.jpg
<Ashiren> :D https://i.imgur.com/K0rLrgR.jpg
<m477> co to?
<gjm> pewnie kot
<m477> a faktycznie
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/yxLau8m.jpg
<m477_> czesto jak podlaczam telefon do laptopa to dostaje error "The name :was not provided by any .service files Please select another viewer and try again." reboot tylko pomaga
<m477_> podobno wlaczenie USB debuggin pomaga, ale u mnie nie ma
<m477_> musze z GVFS korzystac?
<gjm> systemd :D
<m477_> troche zastanawiajace czemu android nie jest kompatybilny z linuksem ~~
<m477_> mam to
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/FYr1xZN.jpg
<Ashiren> :3:3 https://i.imgur.com/gGdTFuV.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/zFz3WwF.jpg
<CookieM> nsfw http://i.imgur.com/M5Bq7vC.jpg
<gjm> nosiłbym
<gjm> oh, wait
<illumanti> HELLO
<illumanti> hello ;-)
#ubuntu-pl 2015-06-21
<Ashiren> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2016-06-20
<tobiasz29> nie
<tobiasz29> o/ wam
<mikeSV> siema jest ktoś do pomocy?
<Ashiren> w poniedzialek w poludnie :?
<mikeSV> no najlepiej
<mikeSV> ja na chorobowym :)
<Ashiren> a wiec
<mikeSV> mam drugi monitor i chce go podłączyć na zintegrowana kartę. na Win śmiga takie coś co zrobić żeby śmigało na Mint?
<Ashiren> zobaczyc w ustawieniach czy jest drugi monitor/ekran
<mikeSV> xrandr nie widać go jest tylko vga z dedykowanej na nvidia x server settings widać tylko jednego
<mikeSV> czy xrandr powinien wykrywać integrowana grafike? jesli tak to poprostu jej nie uzywa i nie wiem jak ja właczyć
#ubuntu-pl 2016-06-21
<gjm> 1st
<pvsharov> drugi
<tobiasz29> w dzisiejszych czasach drudzy są ostatnimi ;]
<Mhrok> Czesc
<pvsharov> cześć
<CookieM> \o
<tobiasz29> szidzem
<CookieM> a właściwie привет
<pvsharov> znasz rosyjski?
<tobiasz29> :)
<gjm> CYKA BLYAT
<pvsharov> hahah ))
<tobiasz29> * D
<tobiasz29> i miękki znak
<CookieM> pvsharov, tylko literki
<CookieM> w podstawówce mnie jeszcze uczono
<pvsharov> w podstawówce? A ile masz lat?
<CookieM> dużo, prawie 40
<pvsharov> no to jeszcze nie dużo )) Ale teraz rozumiem skąd znasz literki ))
<phoenix_> ma ktos link do meczu na zywo polska ukraina?
<mati75> http://sport.tvp.pl/25747888/euro-2016-ogladaj-mecz-polska-ukraina
<phoenix_> niestety z kraju w ktorym jestem nie moge tego obejrzec
<Ashiren> nie ma co ogladac
<wincyj> a co ogladacie?
#ubuntu-pl 2016-06-22
<phoenix_> cicho tu jak w grobie
<phoenix_> zrobilem postfixa dovecot i roundcube na ubuntu 16.04
<Voldenet> no i dobrze
<Voldenet> też czasem lubię postawić to dla wprawy :-)
<Voldenet> ale troszkę za dużo configów w zasadzie jest ok
<Voldenet> tak troszkę smutno, że w sumie nie ma co naprawiać
<phoenix_> Voldenet, juz myslalem ze nikogo nie ma
<phoenix_> Voldenet, na ubuntu 16.04 sa 2 male problemy, pierwszy ze sterownikiem mysql, a drugi z mbstring
<phoenix_> moze teraz juz naprawili ale jak stawialem to bylo
<Voldenet> oba poprawialne w 10 sekund
<Voldenet> No, ale dobra. Są!
<phoenix_> no wiem :)
<Voldenet> A już się bałem, że linux jest admin-friendly.
<phoenix_> na szczescie nie jest :)
<phoenix_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0A2ce_eoEc
<phoenix_> lubie te melodie
<mati75> 21:10 < phoenix_> zrobilem postfixa dovecot i roundcube na ubuntu 16.04
<mati75> gratuluje
<mati75> stawiam coś takiego conajmniej 3 w ciągu dnia
<wincyj> mati75: ale wy macie 'instalatory' leszczu :D
<wincyj> a jak nie macie to cienkie dupy węza jestescie xD
<mati75> mam
<BlessJah> jacekowski: godaddy ma taka sama cene za odnowienie jak za rejestracje? nie moge znalezc cennika sensownego
<ntat> Cześć. Macie pomysł, w jaki sposób sprawdzić w systemie ile czasu minęło od naciśnięcia przycisku lub zmiany pozycji kursora myszki?
<ntat> Chciałem sobie napisać skrypt (w celu zaoszczędzenia energii) przyciemniający ekran w netbooku, gdy wykryje bezczynność i rozjaśniający, gdy zaczniemy pisać lub gdy ruszymy kursorem myszy.
<wincyj> czesc
<wincyj> ntat: ale do tego juz sa programy
<ntat> wincyj, znasz, jakieś lekkie? Póki co na żaden nie trafiłem. Jest xscreensaver ale generalnie to on może wyłączyć a nie przyciemnić ekran
<wincyj> nie wiem, nigdy sie nie interesowalem uzywam to co mam domyslnei w srodowisku
<ntat> wiem już jak sterować podświetleniem ale nie wiem, jak określić czas bezczynności
<wincyj> idziesz zla droga
<wincyj> poszukasz czegos co juz jest
<wincyj> zamiast pisac cos co bedzie gównem w proszku
<ntat> wincyj, raczej w drugą stronę, nie znalazłem nic co mogło spełnić to zadanie, więc zabrałem się za to sam
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nie wiem
<jacekowski> BlessJah: to jest na tyle tanio ze mi sie nie chce przenosic
<jacekowski> a tak w ogole, co normalnym ludziom wychodzi jak wpisza "merlin" w google jako pierwszy wynik?
<wincyj> monroe
<wincyj> albo merliny
<wincyj> ;d
<jacekowski> no a mi jako pierwsze wychodzi https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Merlin_(rocket_engine_family)
<wincyj> jacekowski: ty chory poyebie
<jacekowski> BlessJah: tak w ogole, za jakies 2 miesiace bedzie nieszczescie
<jacekowski> BlessJah: bo zle zrobilem przedluzenie certyfikatu ssl i bede musial robic nowy
<jacekowski> BlessJah: albo stracic kilka dni waznosci
<BlessJah> jacekowski: czemu nie letsencrypt?
<BlessJah> w polsce merlin - ksiegarnia, leroy merlin, mi tez imdb tv show
#ubuntu-pl 2016-06-23
<drathir> co do przyciemniania ekranu wystarczy xfce4-power manager...
<drathir> bry...
<mcd__> czesc
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<mcd__> mam xubuntu, zerestartowalem go po kilku dniach i bum.  nie pokazuje sie panel logowania. wchodze w tryb konsolowy -> startx. komunikaty: Warning: type one_level has 1 levels but... ; Errors from xkbcomp are not gatal to the x server. ; i co chwile wypisuje komunikat no protocol specified
<_mcd> somebody?
<drathir> _mcd: klawiatura ps2 czy usb?
<drathir> _mcd: a tak na serio zrob update moze pomoze, kto wie...
<tobiasz29> albo reinstall  :>
 * drathir tam ostatnio zwolnil 10+G+ /var/cache/pacman/pkg ;p ^^
<tobiasz29> -_''
<tobiasz29> po ilu latach?  :)
<drathir> tobiasz29: strzelam gdzies dwa ponad...
<drathir> tobiasz29: tylko, ze jak to ja update sednio z raz na miesiac ;p
<drathir> pomijajac jajka, bo z nimi jak na zlosc jak zaktualizowale to nowe i tak z dwa razy wypuszczali i trzebabylo znow pobierac...
<jacekowski> BlessJah: a letsencrypt nie uzywam z prostego powodu, nie daja certyfikatow wildcard
<jacekowski> BlessJah: zmuszenie zimbry do wspolpracy z nimi byloby bardzo nieprzyjemne
<jacekowski> BlessJah: a daja certyfikat tylko na 3 miesiace
<BlessJah> bo chca zmusic do automatyzacji
<BlessJah> zimbra ma jakies szczegolne wymagania dot certow? nie wystarczy ze sa na domeny imap/smtp?
<wincyj> osobne certy dla subdomen ?
<wincyj> a co jezeli wildcarda uzyjesZ?
#ubuntu-pl 2016-06-24
<phoenix_> anglia wyszla z ue
<phoenix_> super dobra wiadomosc
<phoenix_> miejmy nadzieje ze polska tez wyjdzie, wegry, czechy i slowacja
<jacekn> jeszcze nie wyszla, dopiero zaczna process wyjscia za jakis czas
<phoenix_> wiadomo ze to zajmie troche czasu, przestepcy ukrywajacy sie tam musza spakowac walizki i stonka bioraca social na 20 dzieci tez
<phoenix_> zanim sie wyniosa to troche czasu zajmie
<phoenix_> wegry moga wyjsc juz teraz, bo oni splacili dlugi
<d42> xD
<d42> co ci fotelowi politycy
<phoenix_> d42, ja to moge zadzwonic zaraz do 1 posla w polsce, 4 poslow w eu parlamencie i 2 siedzacych w usa, no i jednego ubiegajacego sie o prezydenture
<d42> srogo xD
<phoenix_> tak ze nie fotelowy polityk
<d42> obawiam się, że wciąż xD
<phoenix_> dzieki organizacji w ktorej dzialalem Donald Tusk zostal ministrem w Polsce
<phoenix_> chuj z nim, teraz to pizda
<BlessJah> phoenix_: język
<phoenix_> BlessJah, przepraszam
<d42> ej ej kolego, ostrożnie
<d42> on ma plecy xD
<Dread> tak
<phoenix_> BlessJah, ma plecy, wiem
<BlessJah> nie interesuje mnie polityka, ale za język będę kopał
<Dread> jeju, idź robić co masz robić
<Dread> a nie siedzisz i ludzi straszysz
<Dread> co to ma być
<Dread> :D
<phoenix_> no troche nastraszyl :)
<BlessJah> myślałem że zamierzasz trollować
<phoenix_> tak czy inaczej to jest zaje....sta informacja
<phoenix_> BlessJah, znasz mnie czy nie?
<phoenix_> ja tu jestem od ponad 10 lat
<phoenix_> z przerwami
<BlessJah> a ja od 8, nie kojarzę
<phoenix_> bo nigdy nie mam nicka takiego samego
<phoenix_> ale wiem ze jestes normalny ;)
<phoenix_> dobra wracajac do tematu, to jest od ch...ja przestepcow ukrywajacych sie w anglii, i teraz maja problem
<phoenix_> bo zwykle nie maja legalnej pracy
<phoenix_> jesli pracodawca wystawi papier ze masz pracowac to nie ma chu...ja, bedziesz pracowal, zalatwi tak przez migracyjny ze bedzie wiza na prace na co najmniej 2 lata
<Dread> zrobi się tak jak z usa
<Dread> ;)
<phoenix_> Dread, z usa nic sie nie robi jeszcze
<phoenix_> ale zacznie jak Trump wygra z Clinton
<phoenix_> a juz wygrywa
<phoenix_> i jesli wygra to cala europa tez na tym skorzysta
<phoenix_> mam nadzieje ze nie sfalszuja wyborow
<BlessJah> meh, polityka
<BlessJah> wracam do pracy
<phoenix_> BlessJah, ale jestesmy team-em i uzywamy Ubuntu, czasem trzeba sie rozerwac
<d42> > używamy ubuntu
<d42> mocne słowa xD
<gjm> szanuj ubuntu
<gjm> żartowałem
<phoenix_> gjm, ja kocham i szanuje ubuntu
<phoenix_> przedtem mialem fedore ale nawet Black Track jest robiony na Ubuntu
<Dread> backtrack*
<phoenix_> No tak, Dread :) mam wypite
<Dread> lajt
<phoenix_> ;)
<jacekn> a backtrack to nie kali teraz?
<jacekn> i jest na debianie :)
<Dread> tak
<Dread> to teraz jest kali
<jacekowski> phoenix_: nie wyszla
<jacekowski> phoenix_: wynik jest nie wiazacy i juz nawet mowia ze nie konstytucyjny
<d42> czemu niekonstytucyjny?
<gjm> bo jacekowski tak mówi
<jacekowski>  bo zmienili zasady przed glosowaniem
<phoenix_> dobrze, jest dyskusja, wiekszosc glow panstw juz te informacje otrzymalo, nikt nie moze zmusic kraju do bycia w unii w ktorej nie chce byc, tak jak Ciebie nie moze zmusic nikt zebys jadl kupe, zawsze mozesz odmowic zjedzenia kupy,
<jacekowski> zeby wiecej ludzi moglo sie zarejestrowac
<jacekowski> wiec to jeszcze sporo potrwa
<jacekowski> dwa, glosowanie i tak jest nie wiazace
<jacekowski> wiec nie zdziwilbym sie jakby sie okazalo ze sie okaze ze uk zostaje w eu a glosowanie jest nie wazne
<jacekowski> zreszta nawet jak sie okaze ze jest wazne to wychodzi najwieksza wada demokracji
<jacekowski> 48.9% mieszkancow kraju chce byc w UE i nie beda mogli
<phoenix_> cala stonka pojdzie do urzedow?
<jacekowski> jaka stonka?
<jacekowski> popatrz na budzet DWP
<jacekowski> DWP to 35% calego budzetu uk
<jacekn> jacekowski: gdzie wyczytales o tym ze nie jest wynik wiazace? masz linka?
<jacekowski> http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2016/jun/23/eu-referendum-legally-binding-brexit-lisbon-cameron-sovereign-parliament
<jacekowski> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-32810887
<jacekowski> The referendum result is not legally binding - Parliament still has to pass the laws
<phoenix_> jacekowski, chodzi o tych co robia i o tych co biora social na 20 dzieci
<jacekowski> phoenix_: a teraz z tych 35% 42% to emeryci
<jacekowski> phoenix_: 17% to ludzie ktorzy nie sa w stanie pracowac
<jacekowski> phoenix_: unemployment benefit to okolo 1%
<drathir> co ciekawe z tego co mi sie obilo o uszy podobno mlodzi niby ponad 70% za zostaniem chyba byli...
<drathir> bry...
<tobiasz29> phoenix_: podejrzewam, że jesteś patriotą  :)
<gass> czesc wszystkim
<gass> mam problem, otoz zainstalowalem ubuntu i po zainstalowaniu nowych sterownikow do karty graficznej, system nie chce przejsc ekranu logowania
<gass> mruga tylko jedna linia na czarno i nic wiecej
<gass> wraca do ekranu logowania
<gass> ktos jest?
<tobiasz29> wielu
<tobiasz29> zmień dystro
<gass> hmm dzieki za pomoc
<tobiasz29> nvm
<drathir> lol
<drathir> malo cierpliwy...
<drathir> ciekawe ile amd/nvidii bedzie sie wykladac z powodu porzucenia serii...
<BlessJah> jacekowski: btree nie ogarnia clona kernela
<wincyj> elo
<Dread> srelo ,_,
<wincyj> morelo
<wincyj> smaruj
<wincyj> :D
<jacekowski> BlessJah: co jak gdzie?
<BlessJah> nic, juz sie zrobilo
<BlessJah> jacekowski: klonowalem kernel i wygenerowalek 50 loadu
<jacekowski> BlessJah: to nie btrfs tylko dyski obsysaja
<d42> btrfs też jest troche gównem xD
<drathir> d42: /me tylko jedna partycje ma ze smieciami, tylko po to, zeby zobaczyc czy i jak szybko padnie...
<d42> ostatnio się nie pierdoli nawet
<tobiasz29>  
<jacekn> ja tez mam poki co szczescie w btrfs a raz mi uratowal skore nawet. Ale nie ufam mu na 100%
<jacekowski> ja mam duzo terabajtow danych na btrfs is dziala bez problemow prawie
<Voldenet> {prawie} ;)
<Voldenet> To i tak spory komplement dla tego systemu
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nie wierze ze az tak te dyski ssa, jest tam jakis raid? moze ktorys dysk umiera?
<wincyj> brtfs juz mozna na produkcji uzywac?
<BlessJah> nikt ci nie zabroni, nikt ci nie wskaze ze to juz
<jacekowski> BlessJah: dyski dostarczaja to o co maja dostarczac
<jacekowski> BlessJah: czyli niewiele
<jacekowski> BlessJah: bede za niedlugo zmienial serwer bo za mniej moge miec szybszy z 3x wiecej ramu i ssd
<jacekowski> a tak poza ty,
<jacekowski> tym
<jacekowski> dlaczego instalator ubuntu proponuje 256GB swapu na maszynie ktora ma 256GB ramu
<wincyj> hibernacja tylko na chuj na serwerze xD
<jacekowski> ale to nie serwer
<wincyj> no to masz odpowiedz
#ubuntu-pl 2016-06-25
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/full/8806589696/h9FF6D1E6/
<d42> :3
<gjm> tak bardzo meow
<tobiasz29> mjał  :>
<Ashiren> :D http://i.imgur.com/VRHeFgR.jpg
<d42> :3 https://i.imgur.com/H2VijjB.gifv
<Ashiren> :3
<d42> :3
<BlessJah> jacekowski: bo if ($ram <= 8GiB) return $ram * 2 ; else return $ram pewnie ktos wpisal
<gjm> sprytne
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/c6lOZNG.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.reddituploads.com/9dbc91c127ac4a949274eb5f3fc79a65?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=34be83cfb01f669334cde0dfe02bbcf8
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/YbgapAO.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.reddituploads.com/3c2984d0ca9042d4bf2eff8ffd310870?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=9ebd14af89873f92e51bae2c5e172674
#ubuntu-pl 2016-06-26
<tobiasz29> kurde, znowu mój Kubuś  :x
<tobiasz29> o/ wam
<Ashiren> hm?
<tobiasz29> no co "hm"... identyczny  ... (wyleczyłem łacha, dziękuje za pozdrowienia... to była alergia)
<gjm> hm?
<tobiasz29> gjm: to było info dla aszirena  :>
<gjm> hm?
<tobiasz29> qwa  :D
<Ashiren> glad to here that
<Ashiren> alergia na co?
<tobiasz29> na kilkuletnio zbierany jad na pchlą ślinę :)
<tobiasz29> 4 zastrzyki, tabletki na wsparcie odporności organizmu, głaskanie i śpiewanie kołysanek... zdrów jak ryba  :)
<tobiasz29> 250 zeta
<tobiasz29> nie żałuję  :)
<Ashiren> :3
<wer123489> tak
<Ashiren> nie
<tobiasz29> ikij
#ubuntu-pl 2017-06-19
<bartek> hiho z rana
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<gjm> https://scontent.fwaw3-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-0/p480x480/19399286_1322682804516945_1552032641295648723_n.jpg?oh=b01df84b8a42bce63ec2cc29c83dddfe&oe=59D56924
<drathir> bry...
<malutka> dobranoc
<Guest10034> czesc ;)
<qkawek> Cześc ;)
#ubuntu-pl 2017-06-20
<gjm> \o
<Dread> \o
<malutka> Hej
<TheNumb> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/JIWRZjB8/1497940052.JPG
<diogenes_> czesc
<nerihsa> ohai
<drathir> bry...
<DaroX7> cześć
<DaroX7> ktoś ma widzę odnośnie połączenia modemu USB 4G z androidem ?
<Ashiren> oO
<malutka> gjm na pewno
<drathir> DaroX7: nie warto baterie Ci zje piorunem...
<DaroX7> ale do ODROID C2
<DaroX7> stacjonarnie
<drathir> a to co innego ;p
<DaroX7> prawie mi się  udało połączyć
<DaroX7> mam modem ZTE MF823
<Ashiren> to jakis android iot?
<DaroX7> i ma ten swój tryb etehrnet
<DaroX7> po usb0
<drathir> DaroX7: a alarma tam wrzuc ;p
<DaroX7> już pinguje tylko nie działa DNS
<DaroX7> 6.0.1
<drathir> po usb nie ma w /dev/ttyACM0 ?
<DaroX7> wykorzystłem ten post do połączenia https://forum.odroid.com/viewtopic.php?p=177946#p177946
<drathir> lub cos kolo tego?
<DaroX7> nie ma
<drathir> a mtr 8.8.8.8 tez dziala?
<DaroX7> normalnie nie widzi w ifconfig tego usb0
<DaroX7> jak podniosę interfejs na tym usb0 to widzi i zaczyna działać
<DaroX7> mtr ?
<drathir> oolnie jak serio sie laczy to dns powinien brac od isp i tak...
<drathir> no tak /me zapomnial ze android to linux innaczej...
<DaroX7> wiem
<DaroX7> musiałem ustawićmu na sztywno adresy
<drathir> a to juz calkiem dzialac nie powinno, bo za kazdym rozlaczeniem w teorii bedzie bral nowe ptp...
<DaroX7> https://pastebin.com/TxpfMCCm
<gjm> 19:33 < malutka> gjm na pewno
<gjm> Pf…
<DaroX7> ifconfig usb0 192.168.0.100 up
<DaroX7>  route add default gw 192.168.0.1 dev usb0
<DaroX7> setprop net.dns1 8.8.8.8
<DaroX7> i tyle
<DaroX7> powinno działać
<DaroX7> ale nie do końca niestety
<DaroX7> jakieś inn pomysły ?
<drathir> to to wyglada jakbys laczy droida z pc-tem po usb...
<DaroX7> ten usb0 to taki wirtualny ethernet
<DaroX7> myślałem że to najłatwiejsze połączenie bo nie trzeba specjalnych sterowników
<drathir> no tak tylko pytanie gdzie ten dongle dane bierze..
<drathir> cos musi wywolywac polaczenie nazwe usera+haslo...
<DaroX7> [ 4848.122998@0] cdc_ether 1-1.2:1.0 usb0: register 'cdc_ether' at usb-dwc2_b-1.
<DaroX7> 2, CDC Ethernet Device, 36:4b:50:b7:ef:d9
<DaroX7> słuszał ktoś o modemach z h-link ?
<DaroX7> on ma swój webgui
<DaroX7> wiec ustawenia ma już zapisane
<drathir> cuda teraz ^^
<DaroX7> i się tym nie martwie
<drathir> ip r g 8.8.8.8 co pokazuje?
<drathir> 192.168.0.100/24
<DaroX7> 8.8.8.8 via 192.168.0.1 dev usb0  src 192.168.0.100  uid 0
<DaroX7>     cache
<drathir> k wyglada ok...
<DaroX7> a w androidzie gdzieś nie ma jakiegoś pliku z ustawieniem dns ?
<Dread> /etc/resolv.conf ...
<drathir> a z ciekawosci to ma /etc/resolv.conf ?
<DaroX7> niestety nie ma takiego pliku
<DaroX7> teżsprawdzałem
<malutka> \o/
<malutka> dzięki ChanServ ;P
 * drathir by z roota polecial przeszukiwaniem calego systemu plikow moze gdzies schowali...
<gjm> Bawcie się dobrze,
<drathir> DaroX7: a tak w ogole to postaw alarma lepiej normalnego linuxa a nie...
<malutka> polecam archa ;D
<drathir> DaroX7: a sprawdz setprop net.dns1 192.168.0.1
<diogenes_> czesc
<drathir> moze ma jakies blokady magiczne...
<drathir> diogenes_: witam...
<diogenes_> drathir, co porabiasz?
<DaroX7> dalej nic z tego
<diogenes_> zauwazylem ciekawa sprawe, jak tu sie pojawiam to odrazu slonce znika za chmurami, czy to prawda? jak tak to moge nie przychodzic?
<malutka> może to jakaś zależność diogenes_  ;P
<diogenes_> malutka, tylko powiedz czy mam racje, to tyle
<drathir> diogenes_: nie no serio... cos w tym jiest i to lepiej, zebys nie wychodzil ;p
<malutka> czas na zmianę kanału diogenes_
<malutka> ;)
<diogenes_> drathir, dziekuje, juz nie przyjde, zycze wszystkim szczescia :)
<diogenes_> bye bye
<malutka> \o/ cóż ;P
<gjm> Masz dar przekonywania.
<DaroX7> skończyły mi się pomysły z tymandroidem
<DaroX7> tak samo nie bedzie działać mi wifi moduł usb
<DaroX7> niby zgodny z sterownikiem a nie do końca
<malutka> ...ale przynajmniej słońce wyszło ;P
<DaroX7> https://wikidevi.com/wiki/D-Link_DWA-172_rev_A1
<drathir> -.-
<drathir> ugotowac mnie chce... ;/
<DaroX7> https://pastebin.com/CAzApYGi
<DaroX7> tu modinfo dla sterownika
<DaroX7> 8812au
#ubuntu-pl 2017-06-21
<malutka> Hej
<malutka> ahoj
<malutka> a ChanServ taki samotny tam na górze ;( <chlip>
<malutka> \o/
#ubuntu-pl 2017-06-22
<gjm> https://scontent-ams3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/19225865_1569837316420742_9050383040781888073_n.png?oh=3aada29b9587d9dfdae6a14348631e20&oe=59C96409
<Ashiren> :3
<TheNumb> :3
<malutka> Hel
<Ashiren> argon
<firemark> neon
<gjm> https://scontent.fwaw3-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/19399439_1324727894312436_1436996382946397275_n.jpg?oh=9a24a6af2fea366f3fea4895ac8a4836&oe=59D00BDD
<malutka> Super
<maciek__> czesc ktos moze mi powiedziec jak w debianie wlaczyc usluge fingerprint ?
<gjm> https://scontent.fwaw3-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/19399003_1911408808921745_2129016104586684378_n.png?oh=7a0d44a26ba13ad979cfd14f386a4844&oe=59E1B7BC
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> gdzie jest diogenes_ ?!
<drathir> ugotowac sie idzie.... ;/
<bartek> hiho
<Ashiren> a co ci diogenes_ da?
<malutka> Słońce zajdzie ;p Ashiren
<gjm> https://scontent.fwaw3-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/19366202_1326083517510207_4387721052224854184_n.jpg?oh=377f290afd31b821f41193a4a5ab7c51&oe=59CC1CFC
<bartek> moge zadać pytanie nooba?
<bartek> albo nie, już nic
<Ashiren> mozesz
<bartek> jak moge sprawdzić czy mam zainstalowany Flash
<Ashiren> albo moze nie :D
<bartek> ;p
<bartek> no bo czekaj
<bartek> albo nie, juz sam nie wiem o co mi chodzi
<Ashiren> w menedzerze poszukaj moze flash, chrome/chromium chyba dostarcza swoje
<bartek> czy w linuxie uzywa sie czegos innego czy tez adobe flash
<bartek> opery uzywam
<bartek> ten artykuł mi zamieszał https://niebezpiecznik.pl/post/grozne-ciasteczka-flashowe/?ztop10rad
<bartek> i sprawdzilem czy mam ten katalog z fleszowymi ciasteczkami
<bartek> i u mnie go nie ma
<bartek> macromedia ukryty
<bartek> z/w ide z psem
<Ashiren> generalnie flash powinien juz dawno zdechnac
<Ashiren> jak samemu go nie instalowac to pewnie nie masz. a skoro nie wiesz to pewnie do szczescia ci niepotzebny :}
<confluency> bartek: zależy od przeglądarki.
<confluency> bartek: do Firefoxa instaluje się paczkę adobe-flashplugin z repo Canonical Partner.
<confluency> bartek: to jest najnowszy Flash od Adobe.
<confluency> bartek: Chrome / Chromium używa chyba własnego Pepper Flash.
<Ashiren> a opera, hmm...
<Ashiren> w sumie to chromium z nakladka
<confluency> Opera podobno też Adobe.
<Dread> po co komu flash
<confluency> Do gier.
<bartek> do youtube chyba tez?
<bartek> bo grac w sumie nie gram
<confluency> bartek: nie, YouTube teraz używa HTML5.
<confluency> bartek: jak nie potrzebne, to nie instaluj.
<bartek> przypomnialo mi sie cos ze instalowałem ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bartek> cos takiego
<bartek> to podobno miala byc paczka z jakimis fleshami itp
<confluency> Nie, w tym nie ma flash.
<bartek> a wiesz moze co w tym jest? tak z ciekawosci
<bartek> bo to gdzieś tam z forum wziełem zeby zainstalować taka rada była
<confluency> Możesz sobię sprawdzić. Jakieś codecs do muzyki, itp.
<bartek> yhym, czyli może też przydatne i słusznie radzili
<confluency> A, nie, kiedyś był flashplugin-installer -- ale to jest stara paczka; już nieważna.
<confluency> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bartek> czyli w sumie dochodzimy do wniosku że u mnie na kompie nie gromadzą się te flashowe ciasteczka z artykułu
<confluency> Jaki artykuł? Jakie flashowe ciasteczka?
<confluency> O co właściwie chodzi?
<malutka> bartek: przyznaj się że porno oglądasz :P
<bartek> https://niebezpiecznik.pl/post/grozne-ciasteczka-flashowe/?ztop10rad
<bartek> to przeczytałem i mi namieszało
<bartek> nie tam że oglądam, wole mieć poprostu czysto ;p
<confluency> No to kasuj sobię ~/.macromedia
<confluency> Jak masz. I jesteś paranoikiem.
<bartek> własnie patrzałem i nie mam tego ukrytego katalogu
<confluency> Ni, to nie masz.
<bartek> :D
<bartek> no to jesteśmy w domu :D
<bartek> to ide teraz spać spokojnie
<bartek> dziękuję i dobranoc
<Ashiren> uff
<malutka> nom
<firemark> confluency: nie zawsze yt uzywa HTML5
<firemark> czasami zaskoczy mnie wiadomoscia bym zainstalowal flasha ;)
<malutka> dobranoc wam
<TheNumb> firemark: to kiedy instalujesz ubango? :D
<firemark> TheNumb: wiesz co, narazie dziala
<firemark> nie chce mi sie już :D
<TheNumb> :D
<firemark> znudziło mi się bycie dzikiem
<firemark> TheNumb: bedziesz na integracji?
<TheNumb> wiadomo
<TheNumb> zobacz liste
<TheNumb> ;p
<TheNumb> zgadnij kto jest pierwszy
<TheNumb> ;)
<firemark> a czekaj
<firemark> pamietam
<firemark> katowice w koncu przekroczyli mase krytyczna i maja autobus :D
<TheNumb> :D
<firemark> ale i tak duzo ludzi mowie 'no ale po co sie integrować, ja tam nikogo nie znam'
<TheNumb> :D
#ubuntu-pl 2017-06-23
<malutka> Go
<malutka> Hi
<gjm> https://www.instagram.com/p/BUxrUyaA_1L/
<Ashiren> :3
<drathir> bry...
<d42> :3
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aADBqzE_460sv.mp4
#ubuntu-pl 2017-06-24
<Ashiren> :D https://i.redditmedia.com/sos3HZKJa0eMU6pumvt7gwxlc-UeF6N3j39Od_L9xV8.jpg?w=640&s=359252e38579dd9e3ca1203c71635419
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/q799hfp.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/6uz46py9FQ-2Km0DYJJGOzcu-e4h6u_TROkhcLHNC08.jpg?w=586&s=b30612d969ccd1ec1e735373ed2c74a8
<gjm> https://scontent-ams3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/19400045_1327018840750008_56216715399515472_n.jpg?oh=15a68db60fd6d5163930eec33f5a1378&oe=59C7A665
<malutka> cze
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/YGMSRil.jpg
<malutka> :)
<d42> :3
<kubusianka> wiecie, jak jest Stevie Wonder po polsku?
<kubusianka> .
<kubusianka> .
<kubusianka> Stanisław Dziwisz
<gjm> HE HE
<CookieM> pudło. Stanisław to Stan po angielsku, Steve to nasz Stefan
<Dread> jak zwykle musiał zepsuć
<CookieM> no, coś jak naga suka: goła kobieta po japońsku
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/7g8sphj22uMMrC97lrrI48ikTQFLBoHkstcHJNEIJCI.jpg?w=576&s=eb9a50f3131c9e620373bd13979e07c7
<kurio> nie wiedzialem, ze tu jeszcze tyle sesji postawionych znajde
<kurio> dzien dobry
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<gjm> http://asset-b.soupcdn.com/asset/7092/5139_b77d.gif
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/QERVRv5.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2017-06-25
<malutka> Kotki śliczne <3
<malutka> L
<malutka> Hej
<gjm> Cześć :)
<drathir> bry...
<TheNumb> firemark: to kiedy stawiasz ubuntu? :D
<firemark> TheNumb: :D wiesz jaki jest problem? ze mi sie nie chce
<TheNumb> firemark: lol
<TheNumb> godzina i masz wszystko
<TheNumb> archa od ilu godzin naprawiasz? :D
<firemark> codziennie pół godziny kolego
<TheNumb> pół godziny psu w dupe
<TheNumb> :D
<gjm> no debil
<Dread> tak
<TheNumb> Dread: dalej gentoo?
<kuriozalny> bry
<gjm> https://i.imgur.com/0smw1eX.mp4
<Ashiren> :3
<gjm> https://i.imgur.com/gQ6yWSf.gif
<Ashiren> :3
<PHPide> hej szukam dobrego ide do PHP
<Ashiren> no to idz
<PHPide> ?
<PHPide> skonczyla mi sie licencja na PHPStorm EAP
<Ashiren> no chcialem zaproponowac phpstorm
<PHPide> jest duzy wybor Eclipse, Aptana, Atom
<PHPide> z takich wiekszych
<PHPide> Netbeans
<Ashiren> bo tak z ogolnych to jeszcze sublime text lub atom
<firemark> [23:56:51]  Ashiren » no to idz
<firemark> :D
<PHPide> Atom i Sublime chyba bardziej do Ruby, JavaScript i Node
<firemark> PHPide: 1) offtopic :> ale 2) sublime albo atom, ashiren ma racje
<firemark> albo vim z przekonsanymi pluginami
<PHPide> ale to edytory nie IDE
<PHPide> ja pisze o IDE
<firemark> no to już musisz kupić :>
<firemark> ale to się zwraca jeżeli chcesz na tym zarabiać
<PHPide> jeden jest tylko platny
<PHPide> NetBeans, Eclipse, Aptana i Atom
<PHPide> darmowe
<PHPide> i kwalfikuja sie do IDE
<Ashiren> to wybierz jeden i poprobuj
<Ashiren> osobiscie z PHP wiekszej stycznosci nie mialem. wariant intellij uzywam do czegos innego, kiedys dawno korzystalem z eclipse jakis czas
<PHPide> myslalem ze ktos programuje w PHP i doradzi
<PHPide> intelij ma darmowa wersje
<PHPide> ale jest tylko do Javy i Kotlina
<PHPide> nawet do Scala
<Ashiren> phpstorm nie jest intellij?
<PHPide> JetBrains
<PHPide> Intleij to Java
<Ashiren> w sumie to intellij idea to java, cala reszta to pochodne na niej bazujace
<PHPide> no tak
<PHPide> do javaScript i Node jest więcej darmowych IDE
<PHPide> Brackets i Atom kierowane specjalnie pod JavaScript
<firemark> PHPide: ja uzywam z pycharma i jestem mega zadowolony, mysle ze phpstorm ma podobnie
<PHPide> ale PyCharm jest darmowy dla Pythona
<PHPide> myslisz ze PHP to juz relikt
<firemark> no gdzie niby darmowy
<firemark> a czekaj
<PHPide> i lepiej wybrac Node, Ruby lub Pythona
<firemark> community jest, faktycznie
<firemark> zapomnialem :D
<PHPide> PHPStorm nie ma nawet darmowego community
<PHPide> PyCharm z tego co pamietam platne ale dla frameworkow
<PHPide> jak Django Pyramid
<firemark> racja
<firemark> a co do PHP - dunno :)
<PHPide> jak juz zostawic PHP to na coś nowego
<firemark> nie wypowiadam się bo sięz aklinowałem na pythonie na długie lata
<PHPide> Node niby fajne i szybkie, tylko ze piszesz w nim w starym JavaScript ktorego programisci nienawidza
<firemark> ecmascript6 juz prawie wprowadzony
<PHPide> malo tutoriali do ES6
<PHPide> i juz ma byc ES7, ES8
<firemark> coo :)
<PHPide> za szybko to idzie
<firemark> jak malo tutoriali
<firemark> a co do ze szybko - fakt
<PHPide> wszystko jest do JavaScript
<PHPide> nie ogarne tych frameworkow JS
<firemark> w ciągu 2~3 lat zmieniał się w sumie cały stack technologiczny :D
<PHPide> myslalem o Javie
<PHPide> bo stabilna szybko sie nie zmienia
<firemark> no java nigdy raczej szybka nie byla ;>
<PHPide> ale jak zobaczylem ile nauki jest aby opanowac Hibernate, Spring i reszte
<PHPide> Zostane chyba przy PHP lub Ruby
<firemark> ale php ma symfony, a ruby ma railsy
<firemark> wiec masz tak samo tyle nauki
<PHPide> ale to jezyki skryptowe i maja malutkie frameworki w porownaniu do tych kobyl jak Java Spring
<firemark> to fakt :P
<PHPide> Pisalem kidys troche w Pythonie 3 i Django 1.8
<PHPide> niby fajne
<PHPide> Django jest trudniejsze od Ruby on Rails i laravela
<PHPide> wiecej kodu piszesz w Django w Ruby bardziej z automatu leci wszystko gemami magia ruby
#ubuntu-pl 2018-06-18
<malutka> o/
<Toranktto> \o
<jacekowski> uluru: haslo zresetowane
<jacekowski> nie tu
#ubuntu-pl 2018-06-19
<malutka> o/
<dfgg> \o
<Toranktto> \o/
<grek> uzywa ktos moze dockera ?
<Dread> tak
<grek> na ubuntu tez trzeba to z virtual boxem uruchamiac
<Dread> co
<malutka> teraz jest mecz
<Dread> nigdzie dockera z vboxem nie trzeba odpalać ,-,
<grek> czy jakos mozna nie wiem virtualizowac srodowiska
<grek> https://blog.vandenbrand.org/2016/02/03/developing-symfony-applications-with-docker-series-part-i-getting-started/
<Dread> "VirtualBox is required to run a Linux virtual machine so make sure you have a recent version installed."
<grek> to dziala jakos na chroot czy cos virtualizuje wewnatrz systemu
<Dread> borze
<Dread> poczytaj do czego jest docker
<grek> wiem do czego jest
<Dread> docker jest do konteneryzacji, a nie wirtualizacji
<grek> ale nie wiem jak dziala
<grek> no wlasnie
<Dread> a używanie drivera virtualboxowego jest bez sensu
<grek> ze to wewnatrz liunuxa bedzie dzialac
<grek> no wlasnie tak mysle przeciez to bedzie mulic
<Dread> standardowo docker odpala się w lxc
<Dread> albo z cgroupami
<Dread> bez vboxa
<grek> symfony ma duzo cache odpalanie testow bedzie trwalo sporo - bez wirutalizacji chwile zajmie wiec jak zobaczylemvirtual box to ...
<Dread> powoli
<Dread> a, bo to na docker-machine jest robione
<Dread> grek: pomiń część tutoriala o docker-machine
<Dread> zacznij od 'create symfony project'
<grek> ok dzieki wielkie juz testuje
<Dread> i jako ip maszyny sobie weź 127.0.0.1
<grek> jestem w tutorialu https://blog.vandenbrand.org/2016/02/03/developing-symfony-applications-with-docker-series-part-i-getting-started/
<grek> na Edit your docker-compose.yml like this:
<grek> i docker-composer up -d  - daje to mowi /tmp/docker-tutorial$ docker-composer up -d
<grek> docker-composer: command not found
<grek> chyba ten manual jak wiekszosc na ktore trafiam jest pod win, nie wiem czy to kwestia paru polecen nie uzywalem dockera nidy
<joahim> hej
<jacekowski> BlessJah: zyjesz?
#ubuntu-pl 2018-06-20
<malutka> o/
<D35CART35> Witam wszystkich
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<Ashiren> spring wrap up spring wrap up, cause summer tomorrow's here
<Ashiren> spring wrap up spring wrap up, cause summer tomorrow's here!
#ubuntu-pl 2018-06-21
<D35CART35> buffer clear
<gjm> Mhm.
<D35CART35> siemanko
<gjm> Witam w mojej kuchni.
<malutka> o/
<bastetmilo> hej hej
<gjm> bastetmilo: No cześć.
<Dread> yo
<D35CART35> bastetmilo: siemanko
<gjm> jakieś nowotwory :^)
<jacekowski> przynajmniej cos sie na kanale dzieje
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> bastetmilo: witaj... ^^
<drathir> jacekowski: debugowanie problemow z routingiem ovh dzieje sie dzieje ;p
<dfgg> hej bastetmilo o/
<jacekowski> drathir: workd for me
<jacekowski> works
<drathir> jacekowski: wyczuwam zatrucie systemd ^^ ;p
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> minimalne uzycie systemd u mnie
<drathir> jacekowski: ogolnie tez dziala, tylko jedno ip pomiedzu dc ovh...
<jacekowski> jedyne co nie dziala to ze kiedys nie uzyte klasy ipv6 pomiedzy moja a nastepna zaalokowana moglem sobie uzywac
<drathir> jacekowski: ktorys z routerow czkawke musi miec...
<jacekowski> jak sam cisnalem odpowiednie pakiety
<jacekowski> z ndisc
<jacekowski> ale teraz to zablokowali
<drathir> jacekowski: lol to ja jak sie bawilem randomowymi ipv6 z /56 to nie moglem rozgryzc dlaczego nie dziala raz dzialalo, a co do czegoo sie okazalo, ze niewazne ze /56 yser ma /128 ;p czyli komus sie wbijac probowalem ;/
<drathir> jacekowski: nieswiadmie, ale jednak...
<jacekowski> masz chyba /64
<jacekowski> a ja uzywalem cale /56
<drathir> jacekowski: a i zabawne do peera po ipv4 icmp sie nie przebijaja a ip ipv6 wszystko smiga... ;p najgorsze, ze serwer do debugowania polozyc trzeba....
<drathir> jacekowski: nom na interface mam /56 maske z auto przydzielona ;p ale to i tak znaczenia nie ma bo dla usera /128 tylko...
<jacekowski> jest cale /64
<drathir> jacekowski: moze na dedykach albo nowych kvm-ach ^^
<drathir> jacekowski: ja pod openvz ^^ ;p
<jacekowski> chyba tak
<jacekowski> ja mam dedyka
<drathir> jacekowski: a dedyki to po 'bozemu' maja ^^ chociaz tez nie wszedzie chyba jeszcze ipv6 supporca ?
<jacekowski> maja ipv6
<jacekowski> i dziala
<jacekowski> ale kiedys bylo /56 (nieoficjalnie) a teraz zabrali
<drathir> jacekowski: /64 nie tak zle tez w sumie... ciekawe jak tam warszawskie dc se miewa ^^
<jacekowski> nie wiem
<jacekowski> ja mam serwer we francji i w sumie wszystko dziala
<drathir> jacekowski: w sumie tez nie mam do czego sie przyczepic pomijajac 1 ip  ;p
<drathir> jacekowski: w sensie to co nie docieraja icmp-ki...
<drathir> jacekowski: ale fixna i to zapewne ^^
#ubuntu-pl 2018-06-22
<malutka> o//
#ubuntu-pl 2018-06-23
<malutka> o/
<Spass> dzień dobry https://i.imgur.com/y1ZCdk1.mp4
<Spass> ups, to nie kot
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/fvndkv4.jpg
<malutka> :33
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/_Gkd_-IglCs7ncl_0w5ytUx-5FqATsWQXrxEcUQlQ2E.jpg?s=c1f07fd42cede3809e08c46807fde620
<d42> :<
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/XkKxi3RIWAjKgK6tmVmo27zB_zCjHsRZAOoDp3jLD7A.jpg?s=2111c890673a91d43b3bacf6c624ed9f
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/jHiA8w0w5dhKnSYl7OL0y_EbhwUJEbYLnruF-HRjmG8.jpg?s=370b17122dd71e8556f56b73671bc470
<malutka> :*
#ubuntu-pl 2018-06-24
<malutka> o/
<Ashiren> bonus https://i.redditmedia.com/fnnuvZyYoFInAoVNeKZ35LX6mP2hvfxwG21r9rP7yKY.jpg?s=43fc0f97fbf635c266f9971695d6e60f
<malutka> <33
